# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Contact tracing Covid-19 : plus de 600 M dpenss en trois ans pour une  efficacit globale incertaine

## Patrick Ruiz

*Faut-il pister les smartphones des gens pour sassurer quils sisolent pendant cette pandmie globale ? La mthode a dj cours dans certains pays*
*et la France envisage de faire pareil avec Orange*

Le suivi et la limitation des mouvements des voyageurs et des personnes souponnes d'tre porteuses du coronavirus (COVID-19) se sont rvls tre des outils essentiels pour contrler la pandmie. Cest en tout cas ce que suggre lexemple de pays comme Singapour. 

Depuis que Singapour a confirm son premier patient le 23 janvier, le pays a eu 385 cas de COVID-19 et 131 se sont compltement rtablis. Singapour a fait tat de deux dcs au cours du week-end dernier. Les personnes susceptibles d'avoir t exposes au nouveau coronavirus (en particulier celles qui revenaient de l'tranger) ont t soumises  des priodes d'isolement  domicile de 14 jours. Les patients confirms pour leur part ont t hospitaliss. _Pour faire respecter les priodes d'isolement  domicile, les fonctionnaires demandaient aux citoyens d'activer les services de golocalisation sur leurs smartphones et de cliquer de faon priodique sur un lien envoy par SMS_. 

Ce lien signalait leur position, confirmant qu'ils restaient effectivement chez eux. Ces derniers devaient rpondre aux messages dans un court laps de temps pour empcher que des tiers ne trichent en laissant leurs tlphones pendant quils saventurent  lextrieur. En sus, les autorits ont procd  des descentes sur le terrain pour confirmer la localisation des personnes places en quarantaine. La dernire innovation technologique des autorits de Singapour pour le suivi des mouvements est lintroduction dune application dnomme TraceTogether. _Elle utilise la technologie Bluetooth pour noter les contacts troits des citoyens  les personnes dont ils se sont approchs  moins de 2 mtres et avec lesquelles ils ont pass au moins 30 minutes._ Lapplication de ces mesures de suivi combines  dautres recommandations de lOrganisation mondiale de la sant (OMS) permet aujourdhui au pays de 5,7 millions dhabitants dtre parmi ceux qui contrlent le mieux la propagation de linfection.  ce jour, Singapour a lun des taux dinfection les plus lents.




En Isral, le Premier ministre Benjamin Netanyahu a, la semaine dernire, autoris l'agence de scurit intrieure du pays  puiser dans une vaste banque de donnes de tlphones portables (GPS), jusqu'alors non divulgue, _pour retracer les mouvements des personnes qui ont contract le coronavirus et identifier d'autres personnes qui devraient tre mises en quarantaine parce que leurs chemins se sont croiss_. L'ide est de passer au crible les donnes de golocalisation collectes de faon rgulire par les fournisseurs de tlphonie mobile israliens sur des millions de leurs clients en Isral, _de trouver les personnes qui ont t en contact troit avec des porteurs de virus connus et de leur envoyer des SMS leur enjoignant de s'isoler immdiatement_. 

_La dcision sans prcdent d'utiliser des donnes recueillies de faon secrte pour lutter contre le terrorisme  des fins de sant publique a fait l'objet de dbats pendant des heures dimanche dernier par le cabinet du Premier ministre isralien_. Lune des rsolutions au sortir des travaux est que lapproche, en principe rserve aux cas de lutte contre le terrorisme, va continuer  tre applique au combat contre le coronavirus avec une autorisation spciale du procureur gnral. Ces mesures durgence prennent effet sous peu, ce, pour une priode de 30 jours. 

En parallle, le ministre isralien de la Sant met  la disposition des populations lapplication The Shield. Lobjectif poursuivi au travers de cette dernire est le mme quavec le dispositif antiterroriste (collecte de donnes GPS et SSID). Toutefois, la diffrence est que The Shield sappuie sur des donnes de golocalisation constitues  partir de dclarations de patients.

Lapplication The Shield
En Europe, certains oprateurs de tlphonie mobile dItalie, dAllemagne et dAutriche partagent les donnes de localisation avec les autorits sanitaires depuis peu. En France, lapproche serait en tude. Dans le cadre dun partenariat avec l'Institut national de la sant et de la recherche mdicale (INSERM), Orange entend utiliser les donnes de golocalisation pour modliser et grer la propagation de la pandmie. 

*Le difficile quilibre entre droits individuels et intrt gnral* 

Depuis le dbut du mois dernier, Tawan a bloqu laccs  son territoire aux citoyens chinois, puis a mis en place un systme de quarantaine ciblant ceux et celles qui staient rendus dans les provinces chinoises touches.  Tawan, les porteurs potentiels du virus sont dots d'un smartphone quip d'un GPS et dune application de pistage. _Ces dispositifs font office de  barrire lectronique  et permettent de garantir que les personnes en quarantaine restent chez elles en prvenant les forces de lordre si ces dernires sortent de quarantaine, sloignent de leur domicile ou teignent leur tlphone. La police locale appelle jusqu deux fois par jour pour sassurer que les personnes en isolement se trouvent l o ils devraient tre_. 

 Hong Kong, les citoyens de retour au pays sont accueillis par des fonctionnaires de police qui leur posent des bracelets lectroniques au poignet. Ces derniers sont lis  une application que les concerns tlchargent avant dentrer en quarantaine pendant 14 jours. Ainsi, les autorits ont en temps rel la matrise de leur situation gographique. 

Ce sont des exemples pour illustrer le dilemme auquel lhumanit fait face. Nous avons une urgence terrifiante sur les bras. Il existe une technologie qui pourrait tre vraiment utile pour mesurer en temps rel l'efficacit (ou non) des politiques publiques. Mais elle est si intrusive qu'en _temps normal_, nous hsiterions beaucoup  l'adopter. Toutefois, les temps actuels ne sont pas normaux, ce qui fait quelle va continuer de faire lobjet dadoption, ce, _pour la dure de la priode de crise_. Cest laprs quil faudra ensuite envisager. Avec les vnements du 11 septembre, les USA sont passs par une situation (durgence) similaire. Cette urgence a conduit le pays, pris de panique,  mettre en place l'tat de surveillance qu'Edward Snowden a fini par exposer en 2013. _Une fois qu'un gouvernement s'engage dans ce genre de choses, il semble qu'il n'y ait pas de retour en arrire_. 

Sources : scmp, NYT, LeFigaro, AFP 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  tes-vous pour ladoption des technologies de pistage des individus dans le cadre de la lutte contre le coronavirus ?
 ::fleche::  Droits individuels vs intrt gnral : lequel de ces aspects devrait avoir la primeur dans les dcisions des gouvernements en cette priode de pandmie mondiale ? 
 ::fleche::  Est-il selon vous possible de trouver un quilibre entre les deux ? 

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Pour l'Iran, la rponse  l'pidmie du coronavirus est de couper l'Internet, une initiative du gouvernement pour garder la mainmise sur le rcit de l'pidmie

----------


## Ryu2000

> tes-vous pour ladoption des technologies de pistage des individus dans le cadre de la lutte contre le coronavirus ?


Non. 




> Est-il selon vous possible de trouver un quilibre entre les deux ?


Non. Il ne faut jamais accepter de perdre un peu de libert, quelque soit le prtexte, *c'est une question de principe*. Un gouvernement encore pire pourrait prendre le pouvoir (ou le gouvernement actuel pourrait voluer dans le mauvais sens), il ne faudrait pas donner trop d'outils de surveillance au gouvernement.

Beaucoup d'israliens critiquent Netanyahu car ils jugent que c'est une pratique dictatoriale.
Le prophte de malheur Netanyahu lutte contre le virus qui dtruit la dmocratie



> Quelques minutes aprs la fin de linterview de Netanyahu, *Yaalon apparaissait sur la mme chane pour accuser Netanyahu dentraner Isral vers une dictature*  avec la Knesset temporairement suspendue, et sans contrle parlementaire des mesures radicalement intrusives pour surveiller tous les mouvements des Israliens et les avertir sils ont t en contact involontaire avec des porteurs du coronavirus. Mais Netanyahu avait pris des mesures prventives pour dsamorcer laccusation selon laquelle il dtruisait la dmocratie, en attribuant  lintransigeant Kakhol lavan limpasse de la Knesset qui a conduit son prsident, Yuli Edelstein,  fermer le plnum mercredi.





> _Pour faire respecter les priodes d'isolement  domicile, les fonctionnaires demandaient aux citoyens d'activer les services de golocalisation sur leurs smartphones et de cliquer de faon priodique sur un lien envoy par SMS_. 
> 
> Ce lien signalait leur position, confirmant qu'ils restaient effectivement chez eux. Ces derniers devaient rpondre aux messages dans un court laps de temps pour empcher que des tiers ne trichent en laissant leurs tlphones pendant quils saventurent  lextrieur.


Il doit y avoir moyen de crer un service Android qui clique sur le lien automatiquement, ou de forcer les coordonnes GPS du smartphone  ne pas bouger, ou alors si il y a plusieurs personnes dans le foyer, il y a moyen de donner tous les smartphones  quelqu'un pour qu'il clique.
Mais du coup on a pas le droit d'teindre son tlphone ou de dsactiver la golocalisation.
Est-ce que la nuit a s'arrte ou il faut se lever pour cliquer encore sur le lien ?
Ceux qui n'ont pas de smartphone sont oblig d'en acheter un ?

----------


## onilink_

Yep, n'importe quoi, en plus d'tre liberticide sur le principe, a n'a aucun intrt pratique, car il suffit de ne pas prendre son smartphone pour viter le pistage... ou en avoir deux et basta.
Bref, totalement stupide, je comprend mme pas qu'on ose dbattre de a en France, la rponse devrait pourtant tre vidente.

Sur le mme principe, pourquoi pas mettre les gens sur coute hein? a pourrait aider aussi a luter contre le virus  ::weird::

----------


## Glutinus

Bonjour,



> Faut-il pister les smartphones des gens pour sassurer quils sisolent pendant cette pandmie globale ?


Non.

Cordialement,

----------


## Neckara

> Yep, n'importe quoi, en plus d'tre liberticide sur le principe,


Ben le confinement est dj liberticide.

Le pistage par tlphone ne sert qu' vrifier l'application du confinement.




> a n'a aucun intrt pratique, car il suffit de ne pas prendre son smartphone pour viter le pistage...


Ben non si tu ne prends pas ton smartphone tu ne pourras pas rpondre au "challenge" envoy par les autorits (ici un appel tlphonique).




> ou en avoir deux et basta.


Avoir deux smartphone ne change rien.

----------


## sebastiano

Epineux problme. On a d'un ct le devoir absolu de ne pas sortir pour viter de se faire contaminer et SURTOUT pour ne pas contaminer les autres.
De l'autre ct, les cons ont le devoir absolu de sortir dans des zones peuples, mme quand on leur dit que c'est mauvais pour tout le monde.

Donc la rponse est non, et pas ngociable, mais avec des cons, on doit parfois prendre des mesures extrmes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le pistage par tlphone ne sert qu' vrifier l'application du confinement.


Ouais mais a pourrait tre utilis pour autre chose par la suite.
On commence  te mettre sur coute et  te golocaliser et  la fin on se retrouve avec une puce RFID qui fait carte d'identit, carte vital, carte bancaire, cl, etc. Donc il faut refuser ds le dbut.
Si tu laisses passer un petit truc, plein de choses beaucoup plus grosses vont suivre.

La plupart des gens comprennent qu'il ne faut pas sortir pour ne pas donner la maladie aux autres, parce qu'on peut tre contamin mme sans symptme.
La minorit qui n'a pas compris a a peur des amendes. Dehors il n'y a pas grand monde.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> tes-vous pour ladoption des technologies de pistage des individus dans le cadre de la lutte contre le coronavirus ?


Oui. Pour retrouver des personnes potentiellement contamines qu'on arrive pas  mettre la mains dessus. Aussi pour garder il sur les rcalcitrants. 




> Droits individuels vs intrt gnral : lequel des aspects devrait avoir la primeur dans les dcisions des gouvernements en cette priode de pandmie mondiale ?


intrt gnral




> Est-il selon vous possible de trouver un quilibre entre les deux ?


Pas du tout . On va contrler 99% de la population qui joue le jeu pour 1% qui truande.

----------


## sebastiano

> Ouais mais a pourrait tre utilis pour autre chose par la suite.
> On commence  te mettre sur coute et  te golocaliser et  la fin on se retrouve avec une puce RFID qui fait carte d'identit, carte vital, carte bancaire, cl, etc. Donc il faut refuser ds le dbut.
> Si tu laisses passer un petit truc, plein de choses beaucoup plus grosses vont suivre.
> 
> La plupart des gens comprennent qu'il ne faut pas sortir pour ne pas donner la maladie aux autres, parce qu'on peut tre contamin mme sans symptme.
> La minorit qui n'a pas compris a a peur des amendes. Dehors il n'y a pas grand monde.


Tu habites o, si ce n'est pas indiscret ? Parce qu'il y a du monde, dehors, pour une situation de confinement, aussi bien sur Paris, que la petite couronne, et mme un peu aprs.

----------


## Neckara

> Ouais mais a pourrait tre utilis pour autre chose par la suite.
> On commence  te mettre sur coute et  te golocaliser et  la fin on se retrouve avec une puce RFID qui fait carte d'identit, carte vital, carte bancaire, cl, etc. Donc il faut refuser ds le dbut.


Ben t'es vraiment en retard, ta golocalisation est dj utilise.

La mise sous coute cf tous les assistant vocaux, Alexa, Google Home et autres.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Parce qu'il y a du monde, dehors, pour une situation de confinement


C'est quand mme beaucoup plus vide que d'habitude :
De New York  Bangkok, le coronavirus transforme les mtropoles du monde entier en villes fantmes
VIDO. Coronavirus : Rennes vue du ciel, une ville dserte au temps du confinement




> Ben t'es vraiment en retard


Pour le moment ce sont des grosses entreprises qui vendent et s'achtent nos donnes personnelles, ce n'est pas encore le gouvernement qui nous surveille. Est-ce que Google collabore avec le gouvernement franais comme il le fait avec le gouvernement US ?
L il y a des gens qui demandent la surveillance de masse "s'il vous plait surveillez nous tous  cause des 0,1% qui posent problme", c'est n'importe quoi.

Voil ce que j'en pense de la surveillance de masse :
"Les Kouachi n'auraient pas pass trois carrefours": quand Estrosi vantait les mrites de la vidosurveillance  Nice
On nous essaie de nous faire croire que c'est pour notre scurit alors que c'est inefficace.

----------


## yoyo3d

Les tlphone ce n'est pas fiable...., par contre la puce RFID, une fois qu'elle est implante...ils vont bien nous demander (obliger?) de nous implanter cette mrd... ::roll::

----------


## sebastiano

> C'est quand mme beaucoup plus vide que d'habitude :
> De New York  Bangkok, le coronavirus transforme les mtropoles du monde entier en villes fantmes
> VIDO. Coronavirus : Rennes vue du ciel, une ville dserte au temps du confinement


Tu fais confiance aux mdias en gnral non ?

Forcment, on te montre les endroits touristiques. Plus de touriste = plus personne. Tu as dj t  Rivoli ? C'est uniquement des magasins et des touristes qui y dambulent. Logique que ce soit dsert en ce moment.

Par contre, va faire un tour sur un quai de Seine, dans les rues des quartiers d'habitation, aux abords des parcs etc... il y a du monde. Certes pas autant que d'habitude, mais a reste infme pour une priode dite de confinement destine  tuer la propagation.

http://www.leparisien.fr/hauts-de-se...20-8283969.php
https://twitter.com/i/status/1240690527885914114
https://twitter.com/RemyBuisine/stat...283814913?s=20
http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/co...20-8284473.php

----------


## Neckara

> http://www.leparisien.fr/hauts-de-se...20-8283969.php
> https://twitter.com/i/status/1240690527885914114
> https://twitter.com/RemyBuisine/stat...283814913?s=20
> http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/co...20-8284473.php


Il y a des jours, j'ai comme des envies de tueries de masses


Comment est-ce possible d'tre aussi con et irresponsable ?
Cela me dpasse compltement.

----------


## sebastiano

> Il y a des jours, j'ai comme des envies de tueries de masses
> 
> 
> Comment est-ce possible d'tre aussi con et irresponsable ?
> Cela me dpasse compltement.


"C'est pas toi qui va me dire ce que je dois faire"
"Je savais pas"
"C'est bon y'a pas mort d'homme, j'ai pas de symptmes"
"Jsuis accroc  mon jogging"
"Mais enfin mon pauvre bichon il va pas rester enferm 2 jours d'affile !"

Oui, les gens sont cons et irresponsables. J'ai les mmes envies que toi par moments.

----------


## chenlinux

--> tes-vous pour ladoption des technologies de pistage des individus dans le cadre de la lutte contre le coronavirus ?
*NON, SURTOUT PAS !*  ::zekill::  C'est comme avec le terrorisme, c'est juste un prtexte de plus pour nous imposer la suveillance de masse !

 --> Droits individuels vs intrt gnral : lequel des aspects devrait avoir la primeur dans les dcisions des gouvernements en cette priode de pandmie mondiale ?
Je pense que le respect des droits individuels fait partie de l'intrt gnral. Donc cet espionnage n'est pas bon pour l'intrt gnral ou pour les droits individuels. En somme, il faut pas choisir et *oublier cette ide TOUT DE SUITE.*

----------


## Ryu2000

> Par contre, va faire un tour sur un quai de Seine, dans les rues des quartiers d'habitation, aux abords des parcs etc... il y a du monde.


Il y en a quand mme beaucoup moins que normalement. Une infime minorit de la population sort, il y a des gens qui ont du mal  respecter l'autorit.

Est-ce que surveiller la golocalisation des personnes en les forant  cliquer sur un lien avec leur smartphone serait efficace pour les maintenir chez eux ?
Est-ce que le gouvernement devrait automatiquement donner une amende  ceux qui teignent leur tlphone ?

----------


## sebastiano

> Il y en a quand mme beaucoup moins que normalement. Une infime minorit de la population sort, il y a des gens qui ont du mal  respecter l'autorit.
> 
> Est-ce que surveiller la golocalisation des personnes en les forant  cliquer sur un lien avec leur smartphone serait efficace pour les maintenir chez eux ?
> Est-ce que le gouvernement devrait automatiquement donner une amende  ceux qui teignent leur tlphone ?


Ca ressemble  un dimanche matin.

Tu as vu la vido sur le march ? Aucune diffrence avec un jour normal de march.

Je ne suis pas d'accord sur l'adjectif "infime".

Minorit oui, mais pour un pays cens tre en confinement strict, il y a beaucoup trop de monde dehors.

----------


## onilink_

Neckara: Je sais que tu te fais l'avocat du diable mais...




> Ben le confinement est dj liberticide.


... certes, mais vu comment les gens ont l'air de le vivre, je doute que cela puisse tre utilis  mauvais escient par la suite et sans un contexte qui va avec, c'est relativement limit.
Puis ce n'est pas comparable a du tracking ou de la mise sur coute non plus.




> Le pistage par tlphone ne sert qu' vrifier l'application du confinement.


Oui, mais ce n'est pas le seul moyen existant, mme s'il est potentiellement plus simple a mettre en place et moins coteux que d'autres.




> Ben non si tu ne prends pas ton smartphone tu ne pourras pas rpondre au "challenge" envoy par les autorits (ici un appel tlphonique).
> 
> Avoir deux smartphone ne change rien.


Tu es crdule si tu penses que cela peut tre une solution efficace.
Il y aura juste rapidement des applications qui permettront de cliquer  ta place, tu laisseras le tel chez toi et basta.
L'autre tlphone tu dsactives la golocalisation et t'es tranquille.

A ton avis pourquoi il faut maintenant une attestation au format papier alors qu'on pouvait utiliser un PDF avant? Car des petits malins avaient fait des applis pour en gnrer a la vole.
A ton avis pourquoi maintenant ils demandent de justifier l'heure et le jour? Car des petits malins en photocopiaient par dizaines et mme en revendaient dans la rue...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*COVID-19 : la France n'est pas contre un traage des smartphones,*
*pour dterminer si des personnes a priori saines ont t en contact avec des individus contamins * 

Depuis que Singapour a confirm son premier patient le 23 janvier, le pays a eu 385 cas de COVID-19 et 131 se sont compltement rtablis. Singapour a fait tat de deux dcs au cours du week-end dernier. Les personnes susceptibles d'avoir t exposes au nouveau coronavirus (en particulier celles qui revenaient de l'tranger) ont t soumises  des priodes d'isolement  domicile de 14 jours. Les patients confirms pour leur part ont t hospitaliss. *Pour faire respecter les priodes d'isolement  domicile, les fonctionnaires demandaient aux citoyens d'activer les services de golocalisation sur leurs smartphones et de cliquer de faon priodique sur un lien envoy par SMS.*

Ce lien signalait leur position, confirmant qu'ils restaient effectivement chez eux. Ces derniers devaient rpondre aux messages dans un court laps de temps pour empcher que des tiers ne trichent en laissant leurs tlphones pendant quils saventurent  lextrieur. En sus, les autorits ont procd  des descentes sur le terrain pour confirmer la localisation des personnes places en quarantaine. La dernire innovation technologique des autorits de Singapour pour le suivi des mouvements est lintroduction dune application dnomme TraceTogether. *Elle utilise la technologie Bluetooth pour noter les contacts troits des citoyens  les personnes dont ils se sont approchs  moins de 2 mtres et avec lesquelles ils ont pass au moins 30 minutes.* Lapplication de ces mesures de suivi combines  dautres recommandations de lOrganisation mondiale de la sant (OMS) permet aujourdhui au pays de 5,7 millions dhabitants dtre parmi ceux qui contrlent le mieux la propagation de linfection.  date, Singapour a lun des taux dinfection les plus lents.

*La France envisage-t-elle de suivre cet exemple ?*

Le gouvernement franais va-t-il envisager le pistage numrique de la population pour vrifier quelle respecte bien les rgles du confinement et pour dterminer si des personnes a priori saines ont t en contact avec des individus contamins par le coronavirus ? La France a annonc mardi la mise en place dun comit de chercheurs et de mdecins qui sera notamment charg de conseiller lexcutif sur les pratiques de _backtracking_ qui permettent didentifier les personnes en contact avec celles infectes par le coronavirus.

Compos de douze chercheurs et mdecins, le comit analyse recherche et expertise (CARE) sera install  17h00 ce mardi  llyse par Emmanuel Macron en prsence du Premier ministre douard Philippe, du ministre de la Sant Olivier Vran et de la ministre de lEnseignement suprieur, de la Recherche et de lInnovation Frdrique Vidal. 

Prsid par Franoise Barr-Sanoussi, virologiste  lInstitut Pasteur/INSERM, prix Nobel et dcouvreuse du virus du SIDA,  le comit assurera  le suivi des tudes thrapeutiques autorises en France et les essais engags sur des traitements  ltranger . 

Selon un communiqu de la prsidence de la Rpublique, repris par Reuters, le comit CARE doit accompagner la rflexion des autorits accompagnera  la rflexion des autorits sur la doctrine et la capacit  raliser des tests ainsi que sur lopportunit de la mise en place dune stratgie numrique didentification des personnes ayant t au contact de personnes infectes . Celle-ci pourrait sappuyer sur la golocalisation des smartphones.

Les contours de cette   stratgie numrique didentification des personnes  demeurent flous  ce stade,  supposer quelle soit effectivement excute. Les avis du CARE sont a priori de nature consultative, de sorte quils nobligent pas le gouvernement. Cela tant, celui-ci assure fonder son action en prenant lavis de la communaut scientifique.


*Une stratgie dj tudie ou exploite par d'autres pays*

Cette stratgie, qui vise  utiliser les donnes de golocalisation pour tenter denrayer la progression de lpidmie, est dj en uvre ou en passe de ltre en Core du Sud, en Allemagne, en Autriche, en Belgique, en Chine, en Core du Sud, en Espagne, aux tats-Unis, en Italie, en Isral, en Pologne, en Russie, ou encore  Tawan.

En Isral, le Premier ministre Benjamin Netanyahu a, la semaine dernire, autoris l'agence de scurit intrieure du pays  puiser dans une vaste banque de donnes de tlphones portables (GPS), jusqu'alors non divulgue, pour retracer les mouvements des personnes qui ont contract le coronavirus et identifier d'autres personnes qui devraient tre mises en quarantaine parce que leurs chemins se sont croiss. L'ide est de passer au crible les donnes de golocalisation collectes de faon rgulire par les fournisseurs de tlphonie mobile israliens sur des millions de leurs clients en Isral, de trouver les personnes qui ont t en contact troit avec des porteurs de virus connus et de leur envoyer des SMS leur enjoignant de s'isoler immdiatement. 

Depuis le dbut du mois dernier, Tawan a bloqu laccs  son territoire aux citoyens chinois, puis a mis en place un systme de quarantaine ciblant ceux et celles qui staient rendus dans les provinces chinoises touches.  Tawan, les porteurs potentiels du virus sont dots d'un smartphone quip d'un GPS et dune application de pistage. Ces dispositifs font office de  barrire lectronique  et permettent de garantir que les personnes en quarantaine restent chez elles en prvenant les forces de lordre si ces dernires sortent de quarantaine, sloignent de leur domicile ou teignent leur tlphone. La police locale appelle jusqu deux fois par jour pour sassurer que les personnes en isolement se trouvent l o ils devraient tre.

 Hong Kong, les citoyens de retour au pays sont accueillis par des fonctionnaires de police qui leur posent des bracelets lectroniques au poignet. Ces derniers sont lis  une application que les concerns tlchargent avant dentrer en quarantaine pendant 14 jours. Ainsi, les autorits ont en temps rel la matrise de leur situation gographique. 

En France, des voix se sont aussi leves pour suggrer lexploitation des donnes, mais pas forcment pour pister les individus : plutt pour modliser la propagation du Covid-19, ce qui pourrait servir aux pidmiologistes  lavenir en cas de nouvelle crise sanitaire. Cest ce que ce dfend par exemple Stphane Richard, le PDG dOrange, le plus important des oprateurs en France, dans les colonnes du Figaro :

 Nous travaillons avec lINSERM pour voir comment les donnes peuvent tre utiles pour grer la propagation de lpidmie. Un des chantiers du futur avec INSERM est de permettre aux pidmiologistes de modliser la propagation de la maladie. Dans un tel usage, les donnes de golocalisation sont anonymises. Mais malgr a, cela demanderait des ajustements rglementaires et un accord de la CNIL. Ainsi, il faudrait pouvoir garder des donnes sur une dure de temps longue, or actuellement nous devons les supprimer au bout dun an, nous voudrions les garder deux ans. Ce sont des travaux tout  fait essentiels.

 Les donnes pourraient aussi tre utilises pour mesurer lefficacit des mesures de confinement, comme en Italie. Je le rpte nous parlons de donnes anonymises et agrges. Leur utilisation est indispensable pour mesurer le confinement et pour ajuster les dispositions en fonction des comportements. Il ne sagit pas de traquer les gens individuellement. Il faut au moins savoir si les gens respectent les primtres de confinement, ou sils se dplacent, sans pour autant savoir qui va o .

Source : Reuters, Le Figaro

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pour ou contre le traage des smartphones pour dterminer si des personnes a priori saines ont t en contact avec des individus contamins  ?
 ::fleche::  Pour ou contre le traage des smartphones pour vrifier que le confinement est bien respect ?

----------


## Neckara

> ... certes, mais vu comment les gens ont l'air de le vivre, je doute que cela puisse tre utilis  mauvais escient par la suite et sans un contexte qui va avec, c'est relativement limit.
> Puis ce n'est pas comparable a du tracking ou de la mise sur coute non plus.


Ben le tracking est assez limit vu qu'on est de toute manire pas cens sortir, sauf pour aller faire des courses.
Derrire les informations envoyes peuvent tre trs minimale, comme un boolen (chez lui/pas chez lui).

Sachant que techniquement cela ne demande pas des dispositions difficiles  mettre en place, donc difficile d'affirmer que de mettre cela en place dans le cadre d'une situation trs particulire de confinement, facilitera une surveillance future. Sachant derrire que tricher n'est pas trs difficile non plus.

C'est comme dire que les bracelets lectroniques qu'on met aux personnes assignes  rsidence facilitera le contrle de la population.





> Tu es crdule si tu penses que cela peut tre une solution efficace.
> Il y aura juste rapidement des applications qui permettront de cliquer  ta place, tu laisseras le tel chez toi et basta.
> L'autre tlphone tu dsactives la golocalisation et t'es tranquille.


Le but n'est pas d'avoir une efficacit parfaite, mais d'empcher le plus grand nombre possible de sortir pendant cette priode de confinement.

Sachant derrire que c'est un jeu du chat et de la souris,  chaque contre-mesure, tu pourras avoir des contre-contre-mesures. Et derrire, tout le monde n'a pas forcment les comptences techniques pour cela. Le but, c'est juste d'en chopper, de faire de la communication dessus, pour dissuader au maximum les personnes de sortir.

Voire mme, sanctionner plus svrement les personnes arrte en pleine rue alors que l'application affirmait qu'ils taient chez eux.





> A ton avis pourquoi il faut maintenant une attestation au format papier alors qu'on pouvait utiliser un PDF avant? Car des petits malins avaient fait des applis pour en gnrer a la vole.
> A ton avis pourquoi maintenant ils demandent de justifier l'heure et le jour? Car des petits malins en photocopiaient par dizaines et mme en revendaient dans la rue...


Je propose qu'on requalifie ces comportements d'homicides involontaires, et vu qu'on est en guerre, qu'on les fasse passer par une cours martiale pour sabotage.

Et en prime, les attacher dans des hpitaux pour qu'ils servent de puching ball aux infirmiers/docteurs pour qu'ils puissent se dtendre un peu.

Et puis mettre la vido sur Youtube pour que je puisse calmer mes pulsions meurtrires.

----------


## onilink_

> Ben le tracking est assez limit vu qu'on est de toute manire pas cens sortir, sauf pour aller faire des courses.
> Derrire les informations envoyes peuvent tre trs minimale, comme un boolen (chez lui/pas chez lui).
> 
> Sachant que techniquement cela ne demande pas des dispositions difficiles  mettre en place, donc difficile d'affirmer que de mettre cela en place dans le cadre d'une situation trs particulire de confinement, facilitera une surveillance future. Sachant derrire que tricher n'est pas trs difficile non plus.
> 
> C'est comme dire que les bracelets lectroniques qu'on met aux personnes assignes  rsidence facilitera le contrle de la population.


Oui mais les bracelets lectroniques ne sont placs que sur un trs petit ensemble de personnes, ce n'est pas un bon exemple.
La on parle de faire cela pour tout franais (qui a un tlphone tout du moins).

Et il y a vite plusieurs soucis:
- il faudrait que l'application soit open source pour limiter l'opacit ct client, mais du coup il serait encore plus facile de tricher
- comment faire pour grer la transparence sur les donnes?
Tu me diras que le gouvernement  dj notre adresse, soit, mais on ne sait pas par ou vont transiter les donnes, ni si elles vont tre stockes, et si cela restera confin de manire scurise.
- a rend lgitime le tracking au niveau de la population par le gouvernement. Aujourd'hui pour un cas concret ou a serait utile, certes, mais demain...
- que va faire l'application une fois le confinement finis pour les personnes qui ne l'auront pas dsinstall?
- toutes les bidouilles qui rendent l'application caduque ...
- les risques de scurit (j'imagine bien des fausses applications se faire passer par l'application du gouvernement?)

Sans parler de comment grer ceux qui n'ont pas un smartphone, ou pas un tlphone "standard" (perso je me trimballe un vieux nokia qui a ~10 ans  ::mouarf::  )




> Le but n'est pas d'avoir une efficacit parfaite, mais d'empcher le plus grand nombre possible de sortir pendant cette priode de confinement.
> 
> Sachant derrire que c'est un jeu du chat et de la souris,  chaque contre-mesure, tu pourras avoir des contre-contre-mesures. Et derrire, tout le monde n'a pas forcment les comptences techniques pour cela. Le but, c'est juste d'en chopper, de faire de la communication dessus, pour dissuader au maximum les personnes de sortir.
> 
> Voire mme, sanctionner plus svrement les personnes arrte en pleine rue alors que l'application affirmait qu'ils taient chez eux.


Soit tu fais une application simple, qui est alors simple   contourner (genre via un client alternatif), et trs vite beaucoup de gens le feront (il n'y a rien de technique a tlcharger une application, surtout quand le gouvernement te le fait faire juste avant).
Soit tu fais une application complexe et la transparence devient difficile  maintenir...

En plus, rien ne dit que ce genre de chose ne va justement pas inciter les gens  essayer de le contourner...




> Je propose qu'on requalifie ces comportements d'homicides involontaires, et vu qu'on est en guerre, qu'on les fasse passer par une cours martiale pour sabotage.
> 
> Et en prime, les attacher dans des hpitaux pour qu'ils servent de puching ball aux infirmiers/docteurs pour qu'ils puissent se dtendre un peu.
> 
> Et puis mettre la vido sur Youtube pour que je puisse calmer mes pulsions meurtrires.


 ::aie::

----------


## free07

On ferait mieux d'investir en moyen humain et matriel pour pratiquer un dpistage massif et fabriquer masque, sur blouse pour le personnel soignant et produit de dpistage du covid-19 vu qu'il en manque cruellement.

Il me semble que le meilleur exemple  suivre est celui de la Core du Sud qui n'a pas hsit  faire un dpistage massif.

----------


## Neckara

> - il faudrait que l'application soit open source pour limiter l'opacit ct client, mais du coup il serait encore plus facile de tricher


Non.

La scurit par l'opacit c'est de la merde.




> - comment faire pour grer la transparence sur les donnes?
> Tu me diras que le gouvernement  dj notre adresse, soit, mais on ne sait pas par ou vont transiter les donnes, ni si elles vont tre stockes, et si cela restera confin de manire scurise.


Ce n'est pas un problme technique limitant.




> - a rend lgitime le tracking au niveau de la population par le gouvernement. Aujourd'hui pour un cas concret ou a serait utile, certes, mais demain...


C'est un sophisme de la pente glissante.




> - que va faire l'application une fois le confinement finis pour les personnes qui ne l'auront pas dsinstall?


S'auto-effacer ?




> - toutes les bidouilles qui rendent l'application caduque ...


Cf mon message prcdent.




> - les risques de scurit (j'imagine bien des fausses applications se faire passer par l'application du gouvernement?)


Pas plus que lorsque tu installes la moindre application  partir des stores.




> Sans parler de comment grer ceux qui n'ont pas un smartphone, ou pas un tlphone "standard" (perso je me trimballe un vieux nokia qui a ~10 ans  )


Ds le moment o ton tlphone se connecte  un rseau, on peut le localiser.

D'ailleurs on peut s'appuyer dessus pour la localisation, ce sera trs difficile  contourner.






> Soit tu fais une application simple, qui est alors simple   contourner (genre via un client alternatif), et trs vite beaucoup de gens le feront (il n'y a rien de technique a tlcharger une application, surtout quand le gouvernement te le fait faire juste avant).
> Soit tu fais une application complexe et la transparence devient difficile  maintenir...


Non, c'est un faux-dilemme.

----------


## Neckara

> On ferait mieux d'investir en moyen humain et matriel pour pratiquer un dpistage massif et fabriquer masque, sur blouse pour le personnel soignant et produit de dpistage du covid-19 vu qu'il en manque cruellement.
> 
> Il me semble que le meilleur exemple  suivre est celui de la Core du Sud qui n'a pas hsit  faire un dpistage massif.


Le dpistage massif ne sert  rien.

Que tu sois contamin ou non, tu dois rester chez toi.

----------


## atha2

A lire avant de commenter : http://jdmichel.blog.tdg.ch/archive/...ie-305096.html

----------


## onilink_

> Le dpistage massif ne sert  rien.
> 
> Que tu sois contamin ou non, tu dois rester chez toi.


Comme tu peux le voir, c'est trs efficace  ::mouarf:: 

Je crois que tu confonds un monde ou les gens seraient rationnels avec le monde dans lequel on vit.
a rpond d'ailleurs pas mal au problme pos de base.
On vit dans un monde ou "l'argument de la pente glissante" est plus une ralit qu'un sophisme, malheureusement.
Y a qu'a voir toutes les lois lis  internet ou  la scurit en gnral.
De toute faon, les gens n'ont "rien  cacher" donc ce n'est pas grave  ::aie:: 

Mais le tracking sur telephone ce sera sans moi, quitte  juste tout couper.
Je me fais pas chier  virer et viter les trackers google & co pour me prendre des trackers gouvernementaux  la place.

Et pour faire un message un peu plus utile:
- une personne dpiste et soigne ne contamine plus en ~4 jours
- une personne porteuse de la maladie et non dpiste peut contaminer d'autres personnes pendant une 20 aine de jours
Cf: Notre expert mondial Pr Didier Raoult.

----------


## Neckara

Je ne doute pas que ton lien soit trs intressant, mais il est beaucoup trop long.

Ne pourrais-tu pas nous en rsumer les points essentiels ?

----------


## Neckara

Je viens de lire le passage sur le mdicament il passe compltement  ct du problme.


L'urgence de la situation ne justifie pas de faire n'importe quoi, n'importe comment.

Du double-aveugle ne requiert pas de dlai supplmentaire et aurait d tre fait ds le dbut. Ensuite, il y a une diffrence entre la vracit d'une affirmation et les mesures prises. Il est possible de prendre des mesures sans qu'il y ai un degr fort de certitudes.

Ensuite, il ne faut pas que le mdicament soit plus nocif que les effets bnfiques qu'il apporte.



Bref, pour un expert avec 30 ans d'exprience, c'est trs dcevant.

----------


## elmino02

Il ne vient pas  l'ide qu'on peut laisser son portable chez soi ?
On est vraiment mais alors vraiment gouvern par des attards mentaux. 
Et aprs a ils veulent qu'on obisse  leurs ordres stupides!

----------


## onilink_

Ce n'est pas une nouvelle substance, ils utilisent a depuis plus d'une dcennie sur d'autres virus, et les effets secondaires connus sont "les coups de soleils".

Rien qui nempche de commencer a l'utiliser par mesure de prvention.
Aprs si tu n'as pas confiance en les personnes les plus cales dans le domaine...

Edit:
Et de toute faon chloroquine ou pas, y a un paquet de molcules prometteuses:
http://drugvirus.info/
On en a 3 en phase III et 2 en phase IV (SARS-CoV-2)

----------


## Neckara

> Comme tu peux le voir, c'est trs efficace


? Et donc que la personne soit dpiste ou non, qu'est-ce que cela change ?




> On vit dans un monde ou "l'argument de la pente glissante" est plus une ralit qu'un sophisme, malheureusement.


Non.

Et c'est bien pour cela que c'est un sophisme et non une heuristique.




> - une personne dpiste et soigne ne contamine plus en ~4 jours


Le problme est justement le manque de places tu ne peux pas soigner tout le monde, c'est pour cela qu'on laisse les personnes chez soit, sauf si les symptmes sont graves.

Sachant que pour le dpistage, il faut normment de tests, et donc la capacit de les produire. Et ces tests, il faudrait les refaire trs rgulirement. Et cela n'empche pas la contagion entre le moment de la contamination et le dpistage.




> - une personne porteuse de la maladie et non dpiste peut contaminer d'autres personnes pendant une 20 aine de jours


Et c'est pour cela qu'on leur demande de rester chez eux.

----------


## Neckara

> Il ne vient pas  l'ide qu'on peut laisser son portable chez soi ?
> On est vraiment mais alors vraiment gouvern par des attards mentaux. 
> Et aprs a ils veulent qu'on obisse  leurs ordres stupides!


Et celui qui ne lit pas correctement l'actualit, il est quoi ?

Si tu laisses ton portable chez toi, tu ne pourras pas rpondre au challenge.





> Ce n'est pas une nouvelle substance, ils utilisent a depuis plus d'une dcennie sur d'autres virus, et les effets secondaires connus sont "les coups de soleils".


On ne connait pas encore trs prcisment son efficacit sur le virus actuel.

Et non les effets secondaires ne sont pas uniquement des "coups de soleils".
https://www.doctissimo.fr/medicament-NIVAQUINE.htm




> Rien qui nempche de commencer a l'utiliser par mesure de prvention.


Et s'il n'est pas aussi efficace qu'escompt, on empirera la situation c'est juste de l'irresponsabilit.




> Aprs si tu n'as pas confiance en les personnes les plus cales dans le domaine...


La Science n'est pas une histoire de confiance dans des figures d'autorits, mais une mthodologie.

On a eu des prix Nobels pour nous sortir la mmoire de l'eau je te rappelle.

----------


## onilink_

> ? Et donc que la personne soit dpiste ou non, qu'est-ce que cela change ?


Dpister un maximum de personnes en dbut d'pidmie empche sa propagation, tout simplement, car on prend en charge les personnes et surtout elles savent qu'elles doivent entrer en contact avec personne.

Le soucis c'est que les gens ne suivent de toute faon pas TOUS la directive du confinement, ce n'est donc pas efficace comme a devrait l'tre en thorie.





> Le problme est justement le manque de places tu ne peux pas soigner tout le monde, c'est pour cela qu'on laisse les personnes chez soit, sauf si les symptmes sont graves.
> 
> Sachant que pour le dpistage, il faut normment de tests, et donc la capacit de les produire. Et ces tests, il faudrait les refaire trs rgulirement. Et cela n'empche pas la contagion entre le moment de la contamination et le dpistage.


Si le dpistage avait t fait ds le dbut a n'aurait justement pas t un soucis. Y a des centres spcialiss en France (notamment celui de Marseille) ou ils arrivent a traiter beaucoup de patients trs rapidement. Maintenant c'est un autre problme...




> Et c'est pour cela qu'on leur demande de rester chez eux.


C'est vident, mais vu qu'ils sont trop cons pour suivre la directive... gnralement car ils s'en foutent royalement ou pensent ne pas tre porteur car "ils vont bien".

Bref, couter les experts du domaine a reste la meilleure ide IMO.

----------


## onilink_

> On ne connait pas encore trs prcisment son efficacit sur le virus actuel.
> 
> Et non les effets secondaires ne sont pas uniquement des "coups de soleils".
> https://www.doctissimo.fr/medicament-NIVAQUINE.htm


Je rpte ce que j'ai cout de Pr Raoult mais c'est comme a que la chine  trait le virus et a a bien fonctionn chez eux.
Pour les effets secondaires je paraphrase aussi, j'imagine que les effets secondaires plus pousss sont trs rares, et donc pas vraiment significatif quand tu traites quelques milliers de patients pour enrayer une pidmie ds le dbut.

De toute faon maintenant a ne s'applique plus vraiment, vu que tout le monde est dj plus ou moins porteur potentiel...




> Et s'il n'est pas aussi efficace qu'escompt, on empirera la situation c'est juste de l'irresponsabilit.
> 
> La Science n'est pas une histoire de confiance dans des figures d'autorits, mais une mthodologie.
> 
> On a eu des prix Nobels pour nous sortir la mmoire de l'eau je te rappelle.


Je suis d'accord, mais notre cher Benveniste s'tait surtout attaqu  un problme de physique alors qu'il tait immunologiste a la base...
Et a a trs vite senti la merde cette histoire.

La chloroquine c'est utilis depuis longtemps, on sait comment a marche et les risques, ce n'est pas une invention magique miracle pour expliquer quelque chose qui n'existe de toute faon pas.

Tiens d'ailleurs c'est marrant je lisais a ce midi: https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maladie_du_Nobel

----------


## Neckara

> Dpister un maximum de personnes en dbut d'pidmie empche sa propagation, tout simplement, car on prend en charge les personnes et surtout elles savent qu'elles doivent entrer en contact avec personne.


Et vu qu'elles ne respectent pas plus les mesures de confinements, et que certains s'enfuient des hpitaux

Sachant qu'on ne peut pas dpister ds la contamination Et que cela demande une logistique norme de tester tout le monde, ce n'est pas ncessairement raliste avec nos moyens.




> Si le dpistage avait t fait ds le dbut a n'aurait justement pas t un soucis. Y a des centres spcialiss en France (notamment celui de Marseille) ou ils arrivent a traiter beaucoup de patients trs rapidement. Maintenant c'est un autre problme...


Tu ne peux pas dpister toute une nation en claquant des doigts




> Bref, couter les experts du domaine a reste la meilleure ide IMO.


Il y a une diffrence entre couter en conservant un avis critique, et boire btement des paroles.

----------


## Neckara

> Je rpte ce que j'ai cout de Pr Raoult


C'est a le problme, tu te contentes de rpter.




> mais c'est comme a que la chine  trait le virus et a a bien fonctionn chez eux.


Ils n'ont pas publis leurs rsultats donc on ne sait pas si a a bien fonctionn chez eux.




> Pour les effets secondaires je paraphrase aussi, j'imagine que les effets secondaires plus pousss sont trs rares, et donc pas vraiment significatif quand tu traites quelques milliers de patients pour enrayer une pidmie ds le dbut.


Bah si tu veux aller par l, on peut aussi les tuer, a ne sera pas trs significatif vis  vis des consquences si la maladie se propageait. Et derrire c'est bien plus radical et efficace.

Mais tu auras toujours le problme du dpistage. Donc mme si tu traites les patients, ce n'est pas pour autant que tu ne vas pas avoir une forte contagion.


Les effets du Coronavirus sont trs faibles, sauf pour des cas  risque et c'est pour ces cas  risques que le mdicament est le plus ncessaire le problme, c'est que c'est aussi pour ces cas  risques que les effets secondaires peuvent provoquer le plus de complications, pouvant jusqu' finir de les achever.




> La chloroquine c'est utilis depuis longtemps, on sait comment a marche et les risques, ce n'est pas une invention magique miracle pour expliquer quelque chose qui n'existe de toute faon pas.


Un mdicament, c'est une balance bnfices/risques. On ne connait pas encore trs bien avec prcision le bnfice pour cette maladie.

----------


## onilink_

> Et vu qu'elles ne respectent pas plus les mesures de confinements, et que certains s'enfuient des hpitaux
> 
> Sachant qu'on ne peut pas dpister ds la contamination Et que cela demande une logistique norme de tester tout le monde, ce n'est pas ncessairement raliste avec nos moyens.
> 
> Tu ne peux pas dpister toute une nation en claquant des doigts


Si la Core du sud l'a fait j'imagine qu'il y a quand mme des possibilits. Genre dpister les foyer a haut risque en priorit
Aprs y a l'aspect culturel, ils ont du respecter le confinement eux...





> Il y a une diffrence entre couter en conservant un avis critique, et boire btement des paroles.


videmment, mais je ne vois rien d'incroyable dans ses propos. Il parle d'exprience, et c'est probablement celui qui en a le plus dans le domaine...


De toute faon le plus gros soucis c'est qu'on n'a pas ragis assez vite et que les Franais ont l'air quand mme pas mal con en gnral.
Donc maintenant  part prendre notre mal en patience y aura pas de solution miracle. Et c'est pas une appli sur tlphone qui changera grand chose.

----------


## onilink_

> C'est a le problme, tu te contentes de rpter.


Oui, rpter les personnes les plus comptentes dans le domaine. a me parait plus fiable que ce que pas mal de gens font...




> Ils n'ont pas publis leurs rsultats donc on ne sait pas si a a bien fonctionn chez eux.


J'avais compris le contraire, faudra que je vrifie.
Mais il disait clairement que les rsultats qu'on a ici en France sont significatifs, pour les centaines de malades qu'ils ont soign.




> Bah si tu veux aller par l, on peut aussi les tuer, a ne sera pas trs significatif vis  vis des consquences si la maladie se propageait. Et derrire c'est bien plus radical et efficace.
> 
> Mais tu auras toujours le problme du dpistage. Donc mme si tu traites les patients, ce n'est pas pour autant que tu ne vas pas avoir une forte contagion.
> 
> Les effets du Coronavirus sont trs faibles, sauf pour des cas  risque et c'est pour ces cas  risques que le mdicament est le plus ncessaire le problme, c'est que c'est aussi pour ces cas  risques que les effets secondaires peuvent provoquer le plus de complications, pouvant jusqu' finir de les achever.
> 
> Un mdicament, c'est une balance bnfices/risques. On ne connait pas encore trs bien avec prcision le bnfice pour cette maladie.


Bien sur, mais  ct de a plus tu attends plus les risques augmentent de toute faon.
Une personne  risque qui ne peut pas tre prise en charge  de forte chances de mourir, et en l'tat actuel c'est juste ce qui va se passer.

Tu prconiserais quoi?

----------


## Neckara

> Si la Core du sud l'a fait j'imagine qu'il y a quand mme des possibilits. Genre dpister les foyer a haut risque en priorit
> Aprs y a l'aspect culturel, ils ont du respecter le confinement eux...


a, mais aussi le port du masque ainsi que la distance sociale.

Par exemple, au Japon, il est trs courant de porter le masque, ils ne se serrent pas la main, vitent tout ce qui est avec contact (considr comme peu hyginique).




> Il parle d'exprience, et c'est probablement celui qui en a le plus dans le domaine...


La Science ne marche pas  l'exprience (vcu), mais par des expriences (exprimentations).




> Oui, rpter les personnes les plus comptentes dans le domaine. a me parait plus fiable que ce que pas mal de gens font...


Mais ce n'est pas encore suffisant.

Si tu regardes l'article qu'il a publi, c'est de trs mauvaise qualit. Un tudiant qui aurait pondu cela se serait fait dmonter par son directeur de thse. Et pour un chercheur avec autant d'exprience, c'est tout bonnement honteux.


Aprs, pour tre honnte, c'est une collaboration de 18 chercheurs, il n'est pas le seul responsable, et ils ont srement torch l'article pour tre dans les premiers.




> Mais il disait clairement que les rsultats qu'on a ici en France sont significatifs, pour les centaines de malades qu'ils ont soign.


L'tude en France ne concerne que ~20 personnes, et les rsultats ne sont pas significatifs, notamment d  des btises sur le protocole de l'tude.





> Bien sur, mais  ct de a plus tu attends plus les risques augmentent de toute faon.
> Une personne  risque qui ne peut pas tre prise en charge  de forte chances de mourir, et en l'tat actuel c'est juste ce qui va se passer.


L'action n'est pas ncessairement la meilleure chose  faire. Agir pour agir, n'est pas toujours efficace, loin de l.




> Tu prconiserais quoi?


Tout simplement de faire ce qu'on a toujours fait, et qui a trs largement fait ses preuves.

Une exprience en double aveugle randomise, et qui aurait d tre faite ds le dbut. En ce l'exprience effectue  ce jour n'a t qu'une perte de temps vu que les rsultats ne sont pas exploitables.


Paniquer ne produit gnralement rien de bon.

----------


## onilink_

Je n'ai pas lu l'article, en fait je parlais des vidos qui sont postes ici rgulirement (IHU Mditerrane-Infection):
https://www.youtube.com/user/ifr48/videos

Pour les prconisations, je pensais plus  comment traiter les malades, si la chloroquine ne te parait pas assez fiable.

Je suis tout a fait d'accord sur l'aspect scientifique que tu soulves, mais il y a des moments ou on ne peut pas forcement attendre de prouver l'efficacit d'un mdicament, quand on  des malades  traiter, et que les tudes ne sont pas finies.

----------


## Neckara

> Pour les prconisations, je pensais plus  comment traiter les malades, si la chloroquine ne te parait pas assez fiable.


Je suis scientifique pas mdecin.

C'est au mdecin de dcider du traitement au cas par cas en fonction de la situation du malade, en s'appuyant sur les lments issus de la recherche.




> Je suis tout a fait d'accord sur l'aspect scientifique que tu soulves, mais il y a des moments ou on ne peut pas forcement attendre de prouver l'efficacit d'un mdicament, quand on  des malades  traiter, et que les tudes ne sont pas finies.


Comme je l'ai dit, l'absence de certitude ne veut pas dire l'absence d'actions.

Mais il ne faut pas agir pour agir sous la panique.


La chloroquine ne pourra pas gurir un malade en situation critique, c'est trop tard. Mme si on faisait disparatre le virus en claquant des doigts, les symptmes pourront entraner la mort du patient. Et pour les malades en dbut d'infection, ou pour une prise en prvention cela n'aura pas ncessairement un effet global positif.


Pour information, une personne est morte aprs avoir ingre du sulfate de chloroquine, et une autre est aux soin intensif. Paniquer est la pire chose  faire, et cela contribue encore plus  l'engorgement des services.

D'ailleurs la chloroquine est dj prescrite, ce avant mme certaines tudes, pour certains profils de patients. Mais on n'affirme pas que la chloroquine est "le mdicament". C'est plus la solution de dernier recours, dans des cas particuliers, sans savoir si l'efficacit sera au rendez-vous.

----------


## onilink_

Je me suis mal exprim, je parlais d'utiliser la chloroquine uniquement dans le cas ou ils doivent soigner un patient et qu'ils en ont besoin.
Le "prventif" c'tait en attendant de trouver mieux ou de valider la molcule. Je n'aurais pas du utiliser ce terme.
C'est ce qu'ils font actuellement a l'IHU de Marseille.
Ils dpistent toutes les personnes qui viennent  leur IHU (j'imagine qu'ils ont plus de moyens qu'ailleurs, mais a montre au moins que c'est possible), et soignent directement les personnes atteintes du virus (et ils les soignent avec de l'hydroxychloroquine, mme si j'imagine qu'ils ne traitent pas tout le monde de la mme faon).
Les rsultats dont je parlait viennent uniquement de cet IHU ou ils ont soign des centaines de patients de cette faon.

Bien entendu la panique est la pire des ides.

Mais c'est aussi pour cette raison que le Pr Raoult s'est exprim maintes fois sur le sujet, et il est le premier  dire qu'il s'agit d'une maladie sans danger dans la majorit des cas.

----------


## Neckara

> Ils dpistent toutes les personnes qui viennent  leur IHU (j'imagine qu'ils ont plus de moyens qu'ailleurs, mais a montre au moins que c'est possible), et soignent directement les personnes atteintes du virus (et ils les soignent avec de l'hydroxychloroquine, mme si j'imagine qu'ils ne traitent pas tout le monde de la mme faon).


Je prsumes que s'ils viennent  l'IHU, c'est que les symptmes sont dj grave, sinon on leur aurait demand de rester chez eux.

Donc a priori ce n'est pas un dpistage de masse.


Aprs, de tte, l'OMS a dconseill l'usage de l'hydrochloroquine en dehors des usages mdicaux conseills.




> Les rsultats dont je parlait viennent uniquement de cet IHU ou ils ont soign des centaines de patients de cette faon.


Le problme est que cela ne permet pas de se faire une ide de l'efficacit d'un mdicament.

C'est pour cela qu'on a dvelopp des protocoles pour.

----------


## onilink_

> Je prsumes que s'ils viennent  l'IHU, c'est que les symptmes sont dj grave, sinon on leur aurait demand de rester chez eux.
> 
> Donc a priori ce n'est pas un dpistage de masse.


Justement non ils prcisent bien que l'ide tait de soigner le plus de monde possible le plus rapidement pour viter les contaminations involontaires et les risques d'aggravement.

Ils testent toute personne qui se prsente la bas. C'est pour cela que a m'tonnait que a ne soit pas gnralis, mais bon ils ont aussi un des centre les plus high tech d'Europe donc... a doit jouer. Genre le Dr Raoult a un microscope lectronique dans son bureau .... normal.  ::weird:: 
Je retrouverais la vido s'il y a besoin, mais c'est dans les dernires de leur chane.





> Aprs, de tte, l'OMS a dconseill l'usage de l'hydrochloroquine en dehors des usages mdicaux conseills.
> 
> Le problme est que cela ne permet pas de se faire une ide de l'efficacit d'un mdicament.
> 
> C'est pour cela qu'on a dvelopp des protocoles pour.


Bien sur, je ne dis pas le contraire, mais d'un autre ct ils matrisent dj le mdicament et dans leur cas c'est "efficace" donc... en l'absence de mieux, ils n'ont pas trop le choix.

De toute faon l'administration en hpital doit tre trs peu risque vu qu'ils te surveillent constamment, ce qui n'est pas du tout la mme chose avec une auto administration.

Edit: je dis peut tre des conneries pour le traitement, je vais re-regarder les vidos...

----------


## Neckara

> Justement non ils prcisent bien que l'ide tait de soigner le plus de monde possible le plus rapidement pour viter les contaminations involontaires et les risques d'aggravement.


Avec un mdicament qui n'a pas t suffisamment test pour la maladie en question ?

C'est bon pour une radiation de l'OM, plus ventuellement de la prison.
C'est trs, trs, grave et compltement irresponsable.





> Ils testent toute personne qui se prsente la bas.


C'est justement l'une des choses  ne surtout pas faire justement

C'est de l'inconscience et de l'irresponsabilit. C'est le meilleur moyen de faire exploser le nombre de patients et de contamins, et de surcharger trs rapidement les capacits d'accueils.





> C'est pour cela que a m'tonnait que a ne soit pas gnralis, []


Parce que c'est une trs trs mauvaise ide.






> Bien sur, je ne dis pas le contraire, mais d'un autre ct ils matrisent dj le mdicament et dans leur cas c'est "efficace" donc... en l'absence de mieux, ils n'ont pas trop le choix.


Justement non.

Il ne peuvent pas savoir si c'est "efficace" sans un protocole correct.

Et comme je le disais, agir pour agir, c'est de la merde. Le mieux tant l'isolation.

----------


## Beginner.

Salut,




> A ton avis pourquoi il faut maintenant une attestation au format papier alors qu'on pouvait utiliser un PDF avant? Car des petits malins avaient fait des applis pour en gnrer a la vole.
> A ton avis pourquoi maintenant ils demandent de justifier l'heure et le jour? Car des petits malins en photocopiaient par dizaines et mme en revendaient dans la rue...


Je n'ai compris une chose : qu'est-ce qui empche quelquun qui a une imprimante de faire plusieurs attestations ? D'ailleurs est-ce interdit ?

----------


## onilink_

@Neckara
C'est fort possible que j'ai mal compris alors, car ils parlent beaucoup de traitements des personnes qui se prsentent, et de traitement  base chloroquine.
J'ai du  mlanger les deux. Je re-regarderais toutes les vidos.

La j'ai zapp un peu sur cette vido (du 16 mars) 

 mais ils ne prcisent finalement jamais que leurs traitements actuels sont a base de chloroquine, a part pour l'tude sur la 20 aine de personnes dont tu parlais.

Ils prcisent bien qu'ils ont fait ~7000 tests et soigns ~300 personnes, et qu'ils utilisent la chloroquine depuis longtemps (mais pour du traitement bactrien):

Sources:
~7000 tests: https://youtu.be/n4J8kydOvbc?t=320
Longueur du portage viral: https://youtu.be/n4J8kydOvbc?t=523
Traitement bactrien avec l'hydroxychloroquine: https://youtu.be/n4J8kydOvbc?t=740
Les chinois qui ont trait  la chloroquine: https://youtu.be/mJl2nPHAo2g?t=362
Capacits de dpistage: https://youtu.be/K7g4WKoS_6U?t=279

Bref, j'ai dit de la merde  priori  ::aie::  Dsol pour la confusion.



@Beginner
Tu peux faire plusieurs attestations, et certains le font, mais tu ne peux pas les rutiliser car elles doivent tre dates, et maintenant il faut aussi prciser l'heure.
Puis si les flics captent que t'en a 2-3 dans tes poches pour gruger a mon avis tu te fais bien dfoncer  ::D:

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> tes-vous pour ladoption des technologies de pistage des individus dans le cadre de la lutte contre le coronavirus ?


Non.




> Droits individuels vs intrt gnral : lequel des aspects devrait avoir la primeur dans les dcisions des gouvernements en cette priode de pandmie mondiale ?


Celui que le peuple dcide d'avoir. On a une constitution et des lois, il s'agit de ne pas en sortir sous prtexte qu'on serait dans une situation extraordinaire. Les pidmies, a n'a rien de nouveau. On en a dj eu et on en aura encore. Si on n'a rien dans nos lois pour ces cas l, il faudra les complter une fois la crise passe. Si on en a dj, il faut les respecter et -si elles ne plaisent pas- revenir dessus aprs la crise. L'important est de garder nos dcisions "de crise" dans le scope de la crise, et de ne pas les prendre si des dcisions "sereines" ont dj t prises pour a.




> Est-il selon vous possible de trouver un quilibre entre les deux ?


Trouver un quilibre, toujours, trouver un quilibre qui satisfasse tout le monde, jamais. C'est pourquoi il est important que a reste une dcision dmocratique.

----------


## Beginner.

> @Beginner
> Tu peux faire plusieurs attestations, et certains le font, mais tu ne peux pas les rutiliser car elles doivent tre dates, et maintenant il faut aussi prciser l'heure.


Ben le problme c'est l'ingalit : certains n'ont pas d'imprimante ! Alors oui on peut recopier  la main mais c'est franchement plus long...

Et cette difficult est peut-tre voulue pour limiter les sorties mais encore une fois il y a une ingalit...

Si finalement la version numrique sur smartphone n'est plus valable c'est peut-tre pour qu'il y ait une certaine difficult mais celle-ci ne touche pas vraiment ceux qui ont une imprimante puisque qu'en quelques cliques ils peuvent produire une attestation...


En plus cette attestation change ! Alors ceux qui ont imprim l'ancienne ou qui l'on copie  la main vont devoir recommencer...

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Ben le problme c'est l'ingalit : certains n'ont pas d'imprimante ! Alors oui on peut recopier  la main mais c'est franchement plus long...


C'est pas comme si en confinement tu devais en rdiger plusieurs par jour.
J'ai une imprimante, mais j'ai rdig mon attestation  la main justement parce que ce n'est pas si long.
Et puis a fait travailler un peu la rdaction, parce que moi et mon criture de docteur...

a ne sert  rien de tout recopier, il s'agit d'avoir les lments cls (infos persos, lments lgaux, etc.).
Inutile par exemple de rdiger tous les cas, seul celui qui te concerne est utile.

Mon attestation je l'ai mme rdige sur une demi page, pour te dire.

----------


## Beginner.

> C'est pas comme si en confinement tu devais en rdiger plusieurs par jour.


Ben peut-tre que si justement : certains disent qu'on ne doit cocher qu'une seule case  la fois donc si tu dois faire plusieurs choses il te faut plusieurs attestations... Et par exemple certains promnent leurs chiens plusieurs fois par jour...




> J'ai une imprimante, mais j'ai rdig mon attestation  la main justement parce que ce n'est pas si long.
> Et puis a fait travailler un peu la rdaction, parce que moi et mon criture de docteur...


Ben moi je trouve que c'est long surtout la nouvelle qui est encore plus longue...
Aprs si toi tu y trouves un avantage alors tant mieux mais pour les autres c'est juste une copie  la main qui est forcment plus pnible que d'utiliser une imprimante...




> a ne sert  rien de tout recopier, il s'agit d'avoir les lments cls (infos persos, lments lgaux, etc.).
> Inutile par exemple de rdiger tous les cas, seul celui qui te concerne est utile.


Ben justement je me posais la question, je suis d'accord avec toi videment, c'est du bon sens mais je me mfie car on pourrait tomber sur un policier qui chipote... D'ailleurs il parait qu'un sdf s'est pris une amende...

Il y a aussi les 3 points en bas de la nouvelle attestation qu'il est inutile de copier  mon avis mais ce n'est que mon avis...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Le gouvernement franais va-t-il envisager le pistage numrique de la population pour vrifier quelle respecte bien les rgles du confinement et pour dterminer si des personnes a priori saines ont t en contact avec des individus contamins par le coronavirus ?


Cette phrase me fait sauter au plafond.  :8O:  Quid des personnes qui comme moi vivent  cheval sur 2 pays ? Je passe sous le coup des radars belges ou franais ... Donc en cas de "non" partage des donnes, il est possible que je soit en "mode fantme sur les rseaux". Qui ne me dit pas que j'ai pu tre en contact avec des personnes infectes et qu'une autorit belge ou franais , ne sait pas me contacter ... pendant ce temps je continuer de voyager et tre vecteur du virus ? 




> Pour ou contre le traage des smartphones pour dterminer si des personnes a priori saines ont t en contact avec des individus contamins  ?


Pour




> Pour ou contre le traage des smartphones pour vrifier que le confinement est bien respect ?


Contre pour une simple raison ... le fait de vivre en habitat collectif est propice au dveloppement de lpidmie. Vivez en appartement et vous comprendrez que la contagion est plus dangereuse qu'en banlieue de pavillon. Donc l'assignation  rsidence on peut "sasseoir dessus" .




> Ben le tracking est assez limit vu qu'on est de toute manire pas cens sortir, sauf pour aller faire des courses.
> Derrire les informations envoyes peuvent tre trs minimale, comme un boolen (chez lui/pas chez lui).
> 
> Sachant que techniquement cela ne demande pas des dispositions difficiles  mettre en place, donc difficile d'affirmer que de mettre cela en place dans le cadre d'une situation trs particulire de confinement, facilitera une surveillance future. Sachant derrire que tricher n'est pas trs difficile non plus.
> 
> C'est comme dire que les bracelets lectroniques qu'on met aux personnes assignes  rsidence facilitera le contrle de la population.
> 
> Le but n'est pas d'avoir une efficacit parfaite, mais d'empcher le plus grand nombre possible de sortir pendant cette priode de confinement.
> 
> ...


Se balader tout en sachant qu'on est infect par un virus est un cas d'homicide volontaire, avec circonstances aggravantes ! Un virus est une arme bactriologique . Certains en oublient les risques NRBC !




> Oui mais les bracelets lectroniques ne sont placs que sur un trs petit ensemble de personnes, ce n'est pas un bon exemple.
> La on parle de faire cela pour tout franais (qui a un tlphone tout du moins).
> 
> Et il y a vite plusieurs soucis:
> - il faudrait que l'application soit open source pour limiter l'opacit ct client, mais du coup il serait encore plus facile de tricher
> - comment faire pour grer la transparence sur les donnes?
> Tu me diras que le gouvernement  dj notre adresse, soit, mais on ne sait pas par ou vont transiter les donnes, ni si elles vont tre stockes, et si cela restera confin de manire scurise.
> - a rend lgitime le tracking au niveau de la population par le gouvernement. Aujourd'hui pour un cas concret ou a serait utile, certes, mais demain...
> - que va faire l'application une fois le confinement finis pour les personnes qui ne l'auront pas dsinstall?
> ...


Tout le problme est la ... les "m'enfoutistes" vont tre dcupls !




> Comme tu peux le voir, c'est trs efficace 
> 
> Je crois que tu confonds un monde ou les gens seraient rationnels avec le monde dans lequel on vit.
> a rpond d'ailleurs pas mal au problme pos de base.
> On vit dans un monde ou "l'argument de la pente glissante" est plus une ralit qu'un sophisme, malheureusement.
> Y a qu'a voir toutes les lois lis  internet ou  la scurit en gnral.
> De toute faon, les gens n'ont "rien  cacher" donc ce n'est pas grave 
> 
> Mais le tracking sur telephone ce sera sans moi, quitte  juste tout couper.
> ...


On peut tre vecteur virus tout le temps ... si ce n'est pas nous cela peut tre notre environnement ! Beaucoup l'oublient ! Dans un vrai protocole sanitaire , a chaque fois que l'on va dehors on devrait prendre une douche immdiatement en passant des sas de dcontamination.  

Le simple fait de poser un objet contamin sur une surface propre et c'est tout le protocole qui est a recommencer ! 

J'ai l'impression que certains ne saisissent pas bien ... Les films US ou l'on voit des douches de dcontaminations et protocoles de nettoyages strict ... C'est plus de la fiction c'est du rel. 

D'ici quelques semaines bonjour le nombres de lieu et mme le matos lui mme  dcontaminer (du simple balai  l'ambulance en passant par les vhicules et les avions de l'arm) !

----------


## Darktib

D'habitude j'aime bien tes interventions, Neckara, mais l je doit avouer tre profondment du...




> Le dpistage massif ne sert  rien.
> 
> Que tu sois contamin ou non, tu dois rester chez toi.


C'est horriblement faux. En fait, c'est tellement faux que a en est criminel. Heureusement que tu n'es pas au conseil scientifique, parce que j'espre que ces gens seront train en prison juste pour a (en dehors de toutes les autres merdes).

Rappel de la rgle numro 1 en pidmie : dpister. C'est bizarre d'ailleurs, c'est ce que l'OMS a rappel et martel lors des confrences de presse...

Il y a 2 raisons majeures pour tester :

1/ savoir o se situent les malades, les foyers d'infection, et ne mettre en quarantaine que le minimum possible de gens. Sinon, on flingue l'conomie tout en augmentant le taux de maladies mentales (tout le monde n'est pas fait pour rester enferm entre 4 murs). Par exemple, le chmage est en train d'exploser, personne ne sait encore l'ampleur des dgts conomiques mais a risque d'tre un carnage pour les petites entreprises. Confiner toute la population parce que 0,5% sont  risque mme si c'est absolument bnin pour le reste parat tre un trs mauvais choix.

2/ sauver des vies, en dtectant les malades plus tt. L, on attend que les gens soient svrement atteints pour tester et du coup les hpitaux n'ont conscience des cas que lorsqu'ils sont srieux. Comment soigner un patient qui arrive dj en insuffisance respiratoire ?!? Bilan : les mdecins ne peuvent pas faire grand chose, beaucoup de gens meurent.  titre de comparaison, l'Allemagne teste beaucoup, et leur taux de mortalit est 10x infrieur au notre ! (0,5% contre 5%)

C'est pour la raison n2 que je marque que c'est criminel de ne pas tester. J'invente pas a d'ailleurs, suffit de regarder les stratgies des autres pays, ce que disent les mdecins et l'OMS.

Je vois que certains traitent les franais de cons. Les seuls cons dans l'histoire, c'est ceux qui gouvernent est qui, en plus de ne pas prvoir le matriel mdical ne serait-ce que pour le personnel soignant (masques, gel, ...), se permettent aussi de prendre une stratgie d'une dbilit profonde, tout en tant trs condescendant envers le peuple. Vu ces dcisions, on a plus le choix, faut rester chez soi, mais a laisse quand mme un got trs amer...




> Sachant qu'on ne peut pas dpister ds la contamination Et que cela  demande une logistique norme de tester tout le monde, ce n'est pas  ncessairement raliste avec nos moyens.


Faux. Il y a plusieurs types de tests, mais le plus utilis actuellement consiste  dtecter le matriel gntique du virus via un procd disponible dans beaucoup de laboratoires (PCR). Les allemands ont mis de la volont politique pour augmenter le nombre de tests, et sont pass de 35000/semaine  160000/semaine. Et bizarrement, en France on serait incapable de a ?

Pour enfoncer le clou, aujourd'hui le directeur de la sant change sa stratgie et annonce tripler le nombre de tests journaliers d'ici 1 semaine,  210000/semaine. Autrement dit, c'tait vraisemblablement pas une question de moyens...





> C'est justement l'une des choses  ne surtout pas faire justement
> 
> C'est de l'inconscience et de l'irresponsabilit. C'est le meilleur  moyen de faire exploser le nombre de patients et de contamins, et de  surcharger trs rapidement les capacits d'accueils.


C'est clair que c'est pas terrible les gens qui se dplacent, mais si la stratgie avait t la bonne ds le dbut on aurait pu organiser les tests diffremment. Et qu'on vienne pas me dire qu'on pouvait pas savoir : il suffisait d'observer les corens, par exemple.
La queue tait filme, de mon impression (mais peut-tre que je me trompe) les distances semblaient tre respectes. Bien que a n'empche pas une propagation, a la rend quand mme plus difficile...




> L'urgence de la situation ne justifie pas de faire n'importe quoi, n'importe comment.
> 
> Du double-aveugle ne requiert pas de dlai supplmentaire et aurait d  tre fait ds le dbut. Ensuite, il y a une diffrence entre la vracit  d'une affirmation et les mesures prises. Il est possible de prendre des  mesures sans qu'il y ai un degr fort de certitudes.
> 
> Ensuite, il ne faut pas que le mdicament soit plus nocif que les effets bnfiques qu'il apporte.


D'une part, on aura des rsultats beaucoup plus fiables rapidement, vu que la chloroquine et l'hydroxychloroquine font partie des 4 traitement en cours d'tude par l'OMS.
D'autre part, ce mdicament est connu depuis trs longtemps, ses effets secondaires sont connus et maitriss, les deux seules choses qu'il faut vrifier c'est :
- est-ce que a marche ? (possible, mais l'chantillon du Pr Raoult tait quand mme trs petit)
- y a-t-il des interactions spcifiques avec le virus qui seraient nfastes ? (peu probable, mais vaut mieux vrifier)
Pour ceux que a intresse, voici le rapport prliminaire de l'OMS sur la chloroquine : https://www.who.int/blueprint/priori...ar-13-2020.pdf




> Se balader tout en sachant qu'on est infect par un virus est un cas  d'homicide volontaire, avec circonstances aggravantes ! Un virus est une  arme bactriologique . Certains en oublient les risques NRBC !


C'est pas un homicide au vu de la mortalit (principalement les vieux en mauvaise condition, d'ailleurs une grande partie des morts vient des EHPAD il parat).
Par contre c'est normal de punir quelqu'un qui sort de chez lui alors qu'il est malade... et pour a, perso je serais mme d'accord pour le bracelet lectronique pour tre sr.
Cela dit, a serait abus de suivre tout le monde sans discernement




> D'ici quelques semaines bonjour le nombres de lieu et mme le matos lui  mme  dcontaminer (du simple balai  l'ambulance en passant par les  vhicules et les avions de l'arm) !


Stop  la panique ! D'une la peau est relativement tanche (ouf ! c'est quand mme une de ses fonctions...), c'est les muqueuses ou les parties humides qui ne le sont pas (d'o les masques, d'o les recommandations de ne pas se toucher le visage, ...). De deux le virus ne peut survivre que 3 jours sur les surfaces, et c'est pas "des semaines".

Cela dit, a me sidre qu'on doive dire aux gens de se laver les mains. Mme en temps normal, c'est dgueulasse de ne pas le faire !

----------


## sebastiano

> Je vois que certains traitent les franais de cons. Les seuls cons dans l'histoire, c'est ceux qui gouvernent est qui, en plus de ne pas prvoir le matriel mdical ne serait-ce que pour le personnel soignant (masques, gel, ...), se permettent aussi de prendre une stratgie d'une dbilit profonde, tout en tant trs condescendant envers le peuple. Vu ces dcisions, on a plus le choix, faut rester chez soi, mais a laisse quand mme un got trs amer...


Celle-l,  juste titre, elle est pour moi.

Ma rponse : non, les gouvernants ne sont pas les seuls cons dans l'histoire.

Je m'explique. Peu importe la pertinence (ou non...) de la raction du gouvernement, en l'tat actuel, ils n'ont pas propos de dpistage systmatique et de confinement dans des lieux ddis. Et dans cette configuration, le meilleur moyen d'viter la propagation du virus, c'est de rester _a casa_.

Mais, comme toujours, il faut qu'une partie de la population se la joue rfractaire, rebelle, moi il ne m'arrivera rien et je pisse sur ceux que je pourrai contaminer, y compris le personnel mdical qui me soigne sans compter ses heures.

J'ai dj fait mon spleen sur developpez.net  propos des cons qui pullulent sur la route avec une attitude arrogante,  jouer au maximum avec le code de la route voire  ne rien respecter du tout,  tenter des justifications minables ds qu'ils se font pincer par l'autorit : c'est exactement la mme attitude que l'on retrouve face au coronavirus. Je fais ce que je veux, je ne calcule aucune consquence, je ne respecte pas la loi, seule ma personne compte.

Pour moi c'est une attitude de con (individualiste).

Tu parlais des Corens plus haut, eh bien eux si on leur demande des distances de scurit et de rester chez eux sauf cas exceptionnels, ils le feront.

----------


## Neckara

> Ben peut-tre que si justement : certains disent qu'on ne doit cocher qu'une seule case  la fois donc si tu dois faire plusieurs choses il te faut plusieurs attestations... Et par exemple certains promnent leurs chiens plusieurs fois par jour...


Ben tu n'es dj pas cens sortir le chien plusieurs fois par jour. Cela ressemble plus  un prtexte afin de pouvoir sortir.

Dj, si tu es en appartement, tu n'es pas cens avoir  la base un animal de compagnie trs actif




> 1/ savoir o se situent les malades, les foyers d'infection, et ne mettre en quarantaine que le minimum possible de gens.


Pas pour des maladies dont la contagion est aussi grande. Le temps que tu mettes un foyer d'infection en quarantaine, tu en auras dj 10 autres qui se seront forms.

Quand le foyer d'infection c'est "partout". Il est difficile de mettre en place des quarantaines de faon prcises. Sachant que l, il faut que la quarantaine soit respecte, pour viter que ceux qui ne soient pas en quarantaine soient infects, i.e. bloquer les routes, avoir du personnel sur place difficile  faire quand on a trop de foyers d'infections.




> Confiner toute la population parce que 0,5% sont  risque mme si c'est absolument bnin pour le reste parat tre un trs mauvais choix.


La mort de personnes et leur indisponibilit est tout aussi nocif pour l'conomie, et ce potentiellement  long terme.

Il ne faut pas oublier aussi que le problme n'est pas la mortalit, mais la capacit daccueil des hpitaux, ce qui a t martel ces derniers jours, donc je ne sais pas dans quelle grotte tu vis. C'est  dire que si tu as d'autres maladies/blessures, tu ne pourras pas tre soign ou devra attendre trop longtemps. Ce qui peut indirectement faire exploser le nombre de morts.




> 2/ sauver des vies, en dtectant les malades plus tt.


On a pas la logistique pour. Tout ce qu'on arrivera  faire, c'est d'augmenter le nombre de morts en saturant les services.

Sachant que pour les tests, idem, on a pas la logistique pour, la capacit pour, et tout ce qu'on risque de faire, et de faire exploser le nombre de contagions. Donc pas de sauver des vies, bien au contraire.




> L, on attend que les gens soient svrement atteints pour tester et du coup les hpitaux n'ont conscience des cas que lorsqu'ils sont srieux.


Ben comme pour la grippe

Dans les cas "normaux", tu n'as pas grand chose  faire  part te reposer chez toi. On ne va pas te mettre dans un lit d'hpital juste pour a. En revanche dans les cas dangereux, l tu peux aller  l'hpital.




> titre de comparaison, l'Allemagne teste beaucoup, et leur taux de mortalit est 10x infrieur au notre ! (0,5% contre 5%)




Si en France on ne teste que les cas graves, il est normal d'avoir un taux de mortalit bien suprieur  un pays qui teste beaucoup plus, dont des cas bien moins graves. Et mme l'Allemagne a un taux de mortalit bien suprieur  celui d'autres pays qui testent aussi les porteurs sains, et ont un taux de 0,1%.




> C'est pour la raison n2 que je marque que c'est criminel de ne pas tester. J'invente pas a d'ailleurs, suffit de regarder les stratgies des autres pays, ce que disent les mdecins et l'OMS.


Tu as 1 mois de retard et pour une maladie aussi infectieuse, la situation volue au jour le jour, si ce n'est d'heures en heures.

Ce genre de stratgie est trs peu efficace s'il y a trop de porteurs sains, ce qui est le cas pour cette maladie.

Cela a bien t mis en place au dbut par la France, mais ce n'est plus possible dans notre situation actuelle.





> Je vois que certains traitent les franais de cons. Les seuls cons dans l'histoire, c'est ceux qui gouvernent est qui, en plus de ne pas prvoir le matriel mdical ne serait-ce que pour le personnel soignant (masques, gel, ...),


Et rappelle-moi, qui avait cri au scandale quand 1 millions de masques avaient t commands lors de la crise du H(5?1?)N1 ?

Ensuite, prvoir le matriel c'est bien sauf qu'il faut le stocker, et certaines choses peuvent tre prissable.
Ce n'est logistiquement pas possible de prvoir le pire du pire des cas.

C'est facile de critiquer  posteriori, sauf que les dcisions, on les prend bien avant quand on ne sait pas de quoi sera fait l'avenir.




> se permettent aussi de prendre une stratgie d'une dbilit profonde, tout en tant trs condescendant envers le peuple. Vu ces dcisions, on a plus le choix, faut rester chez soi, mais a laisse quand mme un got trs amer...


On est en dmocratie, les dcisions prennent du temps donc forcment on a toujours un peu de retards.
En dictature, ils sont beaucoup plus ractifs, c'est sr.





> Faux. Il y a plusieurs types de tests, mais le plus utilis actuellement consiste  dtecter le matriel gntique du virus via un procd disponible dans beaucoup de laboratoires (PCR). Les allemands ont mis de la volont politique pour augmenter le nombre de tests, et sont pass de 35000/semaine  160000/semaine. Et bizarrement, en France on serait incapable de a ?


Dj, 160000/semaine, c'est drisoire, si tu veux faire du vrai test de masse, il te faudra ~80 millions par semaines.
La priorit c'est de tester les mdecins, et tous ceux qui risquent d'infecter un nombre important de personnes.

Ensuite, il faut la capacit productive, et tous les pays n'ont pas la mme.


De toute manires tester pour tester ne sert  rien.




> Pour enfoncer le clou, aujourd'hui le directeur de la sant change sa stratgie et annonce tripler le nombre de tests journaliers d'ici 1 semaine,  210000/semaine. Autrement dit, c'tait vraisemblablement pas une question de moyens...


C'est un non sequitur.

Augmenter la capacit productive demande du temps, de la prparation, ainsi que de rediriger des ressources.
Bien videmment que la capacit productive va augmenter au fur et  mesure de la crise, mais elle ne peut pas tre au taquet ds les premiers instants.

Le "flatten the curve", est justement l aussi pour nous laisser le temps de prparer toute la logistique afin d'augmenter les capacits d'accueils.





> C'est clair que c'est pas terrible les gens qui se dplacent, mais si la stratgie avait t la bonne ds le dbut on aurait pu organiser les tests diffremment. Et qu'on vienne pas me dire qu'on pouvait pas savoir : il suffisait d'observer les corens, par exemple.
> La queue tait filme, de mon impression (mais peut-tre que je me trompe) les distances semblaient tre respectes. Bien que a n'empche pas une propagation, a la rend quand mme plus difficile...


Tu ne peux pas te calquer sur un pays de culture et de contexte trs diffrente, c'est le meilleur moyen de se manger un mur.

En France, il y a peu de chances qu'on arrive  faire respecter les consignes aussi bien qu'en Core ou au Japon. Japon, qui comme on l'a voqu, n'a mme pas eu besoin de confinement c'est a aussi quand le peuple respecte les consignes qu'on lui donne.

En Italie, une patiente tait alle aux urgences, l'hpital n'tait pas prt rsultat ~180 contamins.
C'est la chose  viter  tout prix.


Alors c'est sr qu'il est facile de regarder les premiers instants de la crise et de dire "ils auraient d faire cela ou ceci".
Derrire quelque soit la stratgie adopte, si le peuple ne respecte pas les mesures, a marchera pas super de toute manire.




> D'une part, on aura des rsultats beaucoup plus fiables rapidement, vu que la chloroquine et l'hydroxychloroquine font partie des 4 traitement en cours d'tude par l'OMS.


Mais pour le moment on les a pas donc




> D'autre part, ce mdicament est connu depuis trs longtemps, ses effets secondaires sont connus et maitriss,


Justement, ces effets secondaires sont potentiellement assez dangereux d'o la ncessit de voir les bnfices du mdicament avant d'en administrer  n'importe quoi, pour viter d'achever les patients




> - est-ce que a marche ? (possible, mais l'chantillon du Pr Raoult tait quand mme trs petit)


Comme je l'ai dit, on ne peut rien en dduire, l'tude a t torche avec le cul.




> De deux le virus ne peut survivre que 3 jours sur les surfaces, et c'est pas "des semaines".


Cela dpend des "surfaces", certains vont jusqu' 6 ou 9 jours.




> Stop  la panique ! D'une la peau est relativement tanche (ouf ! c'est quand mme une de ses fonctions...), c'est les muqueuses ou les parties humides qui ne le sont pas (d'o les masques, d'o les recommandations de ne pas se toucher le visage, ...).


Les masques pour le grand publique non-malade est peu efficace.

Dj parce qu'on est en rupture, et qu'il faut le changer toutes les 4h, se couper la barbe, et surtout ne pas toucher le masque de l'extrieur, et plus compliqu, ne pas se toucher le visage avec ses mains ce qui n'est pas si simple  faire.

----------


## Marco46

> Les masques pour le grand publique non-malade est peu efficace.
> 
> Dj parce qu'on est en rupture, et qu'il faut le changer toutes les 4h, se couper la barbe, et surtout ne pas toucher le masque de l'extrieur, et plus compliqu, ne pas se toucher le visage avec ses mains ce qui n'est pas si simple  faire.


C'est trs efficace. Ya un petit apprentissage pour s'en servir correctement c'est tout. Nos gouvernants ayant merd dans les grandes largeurs sur la gestion des stocks et la prparation de cette pidmie (ils avaient presque 3 mois pour le faire) on est quip comme un pays du tiers-monde donc c'est plus pratique de dire que c'est pas efficace mais la vrit c'est que a l'est mais qu'on peut pas en fournir.

Pour info ma compagne est chirurgienne, en ce moment elle fait 3  4 oprations par jour ... Avec seulement 2 masques pour tenir la journe. Je te laisse imaginer ce que a donne en terme d'hygine. Hier elle a pris une gicle de sang contamin  l'hpatite je sais plus combien et une gicle de salive d'un covid+ au moment o elle l'extubait. Voil. On en est l.

----------


## foetus

> dans les grandes largeurs sur la gestion des stocks et la prparation de cette pidmie (ils avaient presque 3 mois pour le faire)


Marine Le Pen, le 23 fvrier 2020  ::whistle:: 



> "Quelle est la cohrence de mettre en quarantaine des Franais que l'on rapatrie de Chine quand dans le mme temps vous laissez tous les jours des avions en provenance de Chine atterrir, sans aucun contrle, sur le territoire national ?"





> La candidate  la prochaine lection prsidentielle regrette les sanctions trop faibles, en cas de manquement au confinement : "si vous chappez  la quarantaine, c'est 38 euros d'amende. Il faut qu'on lve le niveau de notre lgislation."





> "80 % des principes actifs des mdicaments sont fabriqus en Asie et en particulier en Chine. Nous risquons de nous retrouver demain en pnurie de mdicaments"



Mais bon, on peut faire le Calimero comme @Neckara  ::wow::  le pass est pass, le futur est inconnu, le truc  faire c'est de prendre des dcisions au prsent ... et si Dieu le veut  ::roll::

----------


## onilink_

Petit complment  l'article, un billet de la quadrature du net qui sont bien entendu oppos:
https://www.laquadrature.net/2020/03...eja-autorisee/

Mme si de ce que j'ai compris, la loi renseignement de 2015 permet dj de faire la golocalisation lgalement en situation de crise.

----------


## Neckara

> C'est trs efficace. Ya un petit apprentissage pour s'en servir correctement c'est tout.


Le problme, c'est surtout les mains.

Si tu es malade, c'est trs efficace pour ne pas contaminer, les autres. Dans le cas contraire, c'est surtout aux mains qu'il faut faire attention.




> Nos gouvernants ayant merd dans les grandes largeurs sur la gestion des stocks et la prparation de cette pidmie (ils avaient presque 3 mois pour le faire) on est quip comme un pays du tiers-monde donc c'est plus pratique de dire que c'est pas efficace mais la vrit c'est que a l'est mais qu'on peut pas en fournir.


Pour rappel, les masques sont produits en Chine, et la Chine a justement commenc  moins en exporter pour les utiliser.




> Pour info ma compagne est chirurgienne, en ce moment elle fait 3  4 oprations par jour ... Avec seulement 2 masques pour tenir la journe.


Certains conseillent de recycler les masques aprs traitement, c'est pas idal, mais c'est mieux que rien.




> Mais bon, on peut faire le Calimero comme @Neckara  le pass est pass, le futur est inconnu, le truc  faire c'est de prendre des dcisions au prsent ... et si Dieu le veut


Encore une fois, c'est trs facile de critiquer aprs coup.

Tu prends des mesures, y'a rien, on te critiquera (e.g. H1N1), tu prends moins de mesures, y'a un truc, on te critiquera.
Trump s'est d'ailleurs fait tax de raciste pour avoir ferm les frontires avec la Chine.

Bref, quoi que tu fasses on trouvera une raison de te critiquer aprs coup.

----------


## tofekri

Donner tous ses faits et gestes  un big brother non, par contre tracer dans son tel tous les contacts physique  mois de 2 mtres me paraissait raisonnable, et lancer une chaine de notification... on est parti avec des amis sur une solution similaire  ce que sort Singapour, on l'a publi pour que n'importe qui l'utilise. https://github.com/tofekri/VIRUS-TRACK-C19

----------


## free07

> Pas pour des maladies dont la contagion est aussi grande. Le temps que tu mettes un foyer d'infection en quarantaine, tu en auras dj 10 autres qui se seront forms.
> 
> Quand le foyer d'infection c'est "partout". Il est difficile de mettre en place des quarantaines de faon prcises. Sachant que l, il faut que la quarantaine soit respecte, pour viter que ceux qui ne soient pas en quarantaine soient infects, i.e. bloquer les routes, avoir du personnel sur place difficile  faire quand on a trop de foyers d'infections.


Le dpistage massif des zones infectes aurait t efficace au tout dbut de l'infection, mme si comme tu le dis il est trs difficile d'tre plus rapide que le virus mais quand on a dcouvert le premier foyer en France, on a mme pas essayer de le faire alors il est clair que le faire maintenant devient encore plus compliqu et beaucoup moins efficace.
Cela dit, le confinement reste une absolue priorit maintenant et le problme est de faire respecter ce confinement.





> Il ne faut pas oublier aussi que le problme n'est pas la mortalit, mais la capacit daccueil des hpitaux, ce qui a t martel ces derniers jours, donc je ne sais pas dans quelle grotte tu vis. C'est  dire que si tu as d'autres maladies/blessures, tu ne pourras pas tre soign ou devra attendre trop longtemps. Ce qui peut indirectement faire exploser le nombre de morts.


Actuellement c'est vrai uniquement pour les cas ncessitant des soins en ranimation mais si cela continue on risque d'arriver  saturer les autres services qui sont librs pour accueillir des patients en ra.
c'est avec la politique de sant qui est mene depuis prs de 15 ans consistant  rduire le budget des hpitaux de manire drastique que l'on arrive  ce rsultat.




> Sachant que pour les tests, idem, on a pas la logistique pour, la capacit pour, et tout ce qu'on risque de faire, et de faire exploser le nombre de contagions. Donc pas de sauver des vies, bien au contraire.


Il est clair qu'un dpistage d'une zone  risque doit tre effectu avec une mise en quarantaine de la zone sinon cela ne sert  rien si on laisse les gens circulaient librement pendant le dpistage. Ensuite il suffit de mettre en quarantaine les patient atteint du virus et demander un confinement aux autres car le virus peut se dclarer plus tard.




> Tu as 1 mois de retard et pour une maladie aussi infectieuse, la situation volue au jour le jour, si ce n'est d'heures en heures.
> 
> Ce genre de stratgie est trs peu efficace s'il y a trop de porteurs sains, ce qui est le cas pour cette maladie.
> 
> Cela a bien t mis en place au dbut par la France, mais ce n'est plus possible dans notre situation actuelle.


Je n'ai pas le mme sentiment que toi, un dpistage a t ralis mais pas dans les bonnes conditions, peut tre qu'on avait pas les moyens de le faire ou tout simplement qu'il n'y a pas eu la volont politique de le faire.





> Ensuite, prvoir le matriel c'est bien sauf qu'il faut le stocker, et certaines choses peuvent tre prissable.
> Ce n'est logistiquement pas possible de prvoir le pire du pire des cas.
> 
> C'est facile de critiquer  posteriori, sauf que les dcisions, on les prend bien avant quand on ne sait pas de quoi sera fait l'avenir.


Le stockage tait effectu jusqu'en 2012 car une tude a t faite qui a conseill d'arrter le stockage pour limiter voir supprimer les cots de celui-ci.
Critiquer c'est facile  posteriori mais il sera ncessaire de faire un bilan de la politique qui a t men durant cette pandmie et d'en tirer toutes les leons ncessaires pour que la prochaine fois cela se passe mieux...




> De toute manires tester pour tester ne sert  rien.


Tout dpend comment on pratique le dpistage et effectivement cela dpend aussi en grande partie de la raction de la population, c'est malheureusement dans la mentalit de beaucoup de ne pas prendre conscience de ses actes.

Sans parler de dictature, heureusement que nous sommes dans un pays qui ne connait pas ce rgime. Il est simplement dplorable que certaines personnes n'aient pas le bon sens pour ragir comme il se doit en pareils circonstances.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Pour moi c'est une attitude de con (individualiste).


goste, pas individualiste.
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Individualisme

----------


## Darktib

> Pas pour des maladies dont la contagion est aussi grande. Le temps que tu mettes un foyer d'infection en quarantaine, tu en auras dj 10 autres qui se seront forms.


C'est pas vrai lorsque les procdures sanitaires sont respectes, et l'usage des tests pour minimiser la quarantaine est une stratgie qui a bien fonctionne en Core, en Chine,  Singapour, ... Et tu crois vraiment que l'OMS se tuerais  le rpter si a servait vraiment  rien ?

Et sinon, ce coronavirus est loin d'tre le plus contagieux, le R0 est pour l'instant estim entre 2 et 2,5, loin des 15 de la rougeole par exemple. Bien qu'il soit difficile de comparer directement les taux de reproduction, l'OMS estime que la grippe ordinaire et le covid sont similaire en termes de propagation (https://www.who.int/news-room/q-a-de...-and-influenza).




> La mort de personnes et leur indisponibilit est tout aussi nocif pour l'conomie, et ce potentiellement  long terme.
> 
> Il ne faut pas oublier aussi que le problme n'est pas la mortalit, mais la capacit daccueil des hpitaux, ce qui a t martel ces derniers jours, donc je ne sais pas dans quelle grotte tu vis. C'est  dire que si tu as d'autres maladies/blessures, tu ne pourras pas tre soign ou devra attendre trop longtemps. Ce qui peut indirectement faire exploser le nombre de morts.


C'est une super grotte dans laquelle je peux lire des tas de trucs sur l'pidmie, comme des articles scientifiques ou des rapports de l'OMS...

Oui, c'est un trs gros problme de dborder les capacits d'acceuil, je suis au courant depuis longtemps, je te remercie. Par contre, mme en "applatissant la courbe", comme le rptent les mdias, les hpitaux seront dbords. C'est d au fait que l'on a que trs trs peu de lits de ranimation en France,  savoir aux alentours de 8000. Vu le nombre de cas actifs, cette capacit sera trs vite atteinte, mme si tout le monde reste enferm chez soi.

Tout ceci n'exclu pas les tests d'ailleurs. Plusieurs pays ont mis en place des sites o les gens viennent se faire tester en voiture, sans jamais pouvoir infecter quelqu'un d'autre.




> On a pas la logistique pour. Tout ce qu'on arrivera  faire, c'est d'augmenter le nombre de morts en saturant les services.
> 
> Sachant que pour les tests, idem, on a pas la logistique pour, la capacit pour, et tout ce qu'on risque de faire, et de faire exploser le nombre de contagions. Donc pas de sauver des vies, bien au contraire.


Non. De 1, on a les moyens de mettre la logistique en place (et la volont politique est enfin l !). De 2, il peut tre plus rentable de changer de stratgie maintenant que de s'entter dans une impasse.




> Si en France on ne teste que les cas graves, il est normal d'avoir un taux de mortalit bien suprieur  un pays qui teste beaucoup plus, dont des cas bien moins graves. Et mme l'Allemagne a un taux de mortalit bien suprieur  celui d'autres pays qui testent aussi les porteurs sains, et ont un taux de 0,1%.


Allemagne: 34000 cas, 172 morts
France: 22300 cas, 1100 morts

6,4x plus de morts en France pour 1,5x les cas. C'est vrai qu'on les sous-estiment. As-t-on vraiment 223000 cas (pour ramener au mme taux de mortalit) ? Ou, plus probable, n'as-t-on pas juste trop attendu pour rcuprer des cas en mauvaise situation, alors qu'un dpistage massif aurait permis de les sauver ?




> Tu as 1 mois de retard et pour une maladie aussi infectieuse, la situation volue au jour le jour, si ce n'est d'heures en heures.
> 
> Ce genre de stratgie est trs peu efficace s'il y a trop de porteurs sains, ce qui est le cas pour cette maladie.
> 
> Cela a bien t mis en place au dbut par la France, mais ce n'est plus possible dans notre situation actuelle.


a) C'est pas parce que je ne poste pas souvent que j'ai ncessairement 1 mois de retard.
b) Des pays comme la Core, Taiwan ou Singapour ont trs bien russi une telle stratgie, certes ils sont plus disciplins, mais comme il y avait moins de personnes  confiner ils pouvaient aussi mettre plus de moyens pour les surveiller...
c) S'entter dans une mauvaise stratgie est trs mauvais, c'est un argument fallacieux d'ailleurs




> Et rappelle-moi, qui avait cri au scandale quand 1 millions de masques avaient t commands lors de la crise du H(5?1?)N1 ?
> 
> Ensuite, prvoir le matriel c'est bien sauf qu'il faut le stocker, et certaines choses peuvent tre prissable.
> Ce n'est logistiquement pas possible de prvoir le pire du pire des cas.
> 
> C'est facile de critiquer  posteriori, sauf que les dcisions, on les prend bien avant quand on ne sait pas de quoi sera fait l'avenir.


a) 1 milliard de chirurgicaux, 700 millions de FFP2 (pas 1 million)
b) le cot pour les stocker est de l'ordre de plusieurs dizaines de millions, une broutille pour les 400 milliards de budget de l'tat...
c) Bachelot a t critique au dbut, mais elle avait de quoi justifier sa dcision. Maintenant on se rend compte qu'elle avait bien raison...




> Dj, 160000/semaine, c'est drisoire, si tu veux faire du vrai test de masse, il te faudra ~80 millions par semaines.


Donc, parce qu'on ne peut pas en faire 80 millions par semaine, on fait rien ? C'est absurde.




> Tu ne peux pas te calquer sur un pays de culture et de contexte trs diffrente, c'est le meilleur moyen de se manger un mur.
> 
> En France, il y a peu de chances qu'on arrive  faire respecter les consignes aussi bien qu'en Core ou au Japon. Japon, qui comme on l'a voqu, n'a mme pas eu besoin de confinement c'est a aussi quand le peuple respecte les consignes qu'on lui donne.
> 
> En Italie, une patiente tait alle aux urgences, l'hpital n'tait pas prt rsultat ~180 contamins.
> C'est la chose  viter  tout prix.
> 
> 
> Alors c'est sr qu'il est facile de regarder les premiers instants de la crise et de dire "ils auraient d faire cela ou ceci".
> Derrire quelque soit la stratgie adopte, si le peuple ne respecte pas les mesures, a marchera pas super de toute manire.


Le peuple peut ne pas comprendre pourquoi les gens qui ont la responsabilit d'anticiper un minimum, avec en plus des avertissements pendant 2 mois (!!), sont infoutus de faire quoi que ce soit de sens.

Les gens qui respectent pas a existe partout, en Core le patient n31 a contamin 1200 personnes (en allant  une messe), alors qu'elle tait suspecte d'tre contamine (et elle le savait).

En Asie on utilise beaucoup plus les masques aussi...

----------


## Neckara

> C'est pas vrai lorsque les procdures sanitaires sont respectes, et l'usage des tests pour minimiser la quarantaine est une stratgie qui a bien fonctionne en Core, en Chine,  Singapour, ... Et tu crois vraiment que l'OMS se tuerais  le rpter si a servait vraiment  rien ?


Cela retarde la progression, mais ce n'est que temporaire.

Sur une maladie avec une forte contagion, beaucoup de porteurs sains, une latence entre l'infection et le dpistage, ainsi que des personnes infectes un peu partout dans la nature,  tu ne peux pas stopper la progression.

Le moyen le plus efficace reste d'arrter les changes internationaux, de respecter les distances sociales, etc. et ce sur l'ensemble de la population, et c'est ce qui est fait ici.





> Et sinon, ce coronavirus est loin d'tre le plus contagieux, le R0 est pour l'instant estim entre 2 et 2,5, loin des 15 de la rougeole par exemple. Bien qu'il soit difficile de comparer directement les taux de reproduction, l'OMS estime que la grippe ordinaire et le covid sont similaire en termes de propagation (https://www.who.int/news-room/q-a-de...-and-influenza).


Ce n'est pas le plus contagieux, mais on ne dispose pas  ce jour de vaccins pour les populations  risque, ni d'immunits dans la population.

Sachant que personne ne tente de confinement/quarantaine pour la grippe ou la rougeole.




> Tout ceci n'exclu pas les tests d'ailleurs. Plusieurs pays ont mis en place des sites o les gens viennent se faire tester en voiture, sans jamais pouvoir infecter quelqu'un d'autre.


Et aprs, on en fait quoi ?

On leur dira juste "restez chez vous", a fait une belle jambe, vu que de toute manire tout le monde doit rester chez lui. Pire, certains pourraient penser "je ne l'ai pas donc je peux me balader dehors". 

Sachant que cela contribue  briser le confinement, et mobilise des ressources alors qu'on est en manque de ces dernires.





> Non. De 1, on a les moyens de mettre la logistique en place (et la volont politique est enfin l !). De 2, il peut tre plus rentable de changer de stratgie maintenant que de s'entter dans une impasse.


Non, on n'a pas la logistique pour.
70 millions de tests par semaines, on n'a pas la logistique pour.





> Allemagne: 34000 cas, 172 morts
> France: 22300 cas, 1100 morts
> 
> 6,4x plus de morts en France pour 1,5x les cas. C'est vrai qu'on les sous-estiment. As-t-on vraiment 223000 cas (pour ramener au mme taux de mortalit) ?


Allons si tu effectues moins de tests, bien videmment que tu vas avoir moins de cas avrs. En revanche que tu effectues les tests ou non, les morts tu les verras, contrairement aux porteurs sains




> Ou, plus probable, n'as-t-on pas juste trop attendu pour rcuprer des cas en mauvaise situation, alors qu'un dpistage massif aurait permis de les sauver ?




Actuellement, mme en cas de symptme, on demande aux personnes de rester chez elles, sauf cas  risque. Donc qu'elles soient dpistes ou non, cela ne change rien. Pour rappel le but est de minimiser l'engorgement des services.

Un dpistage massif n'aurait absolument rien chang.





> b) Des pays comme la Core, Taiwan ou Singapour ont trs bien russi une telle stratgie, certes ils sont plus disciplins, mais comme il y avait moins de personnes  confiner ils pouvaient aussi mettre plus de moyens pour les surveiller...


Comme on l'a dit et rpt, la culture l-bas est trs diffrente de la ntre. Ce qui marche l-bas n'est absolument pas sr de marcher chez nous.

 partir du moment o les gestes barrires sont effectus correctement, il n'y a pas besoin de confinements sauf qu'en France, on se serre la main, on ne porte pas de masques, etc.




> c) S'entter dans une mauvaise stratgie est trs mauvais, c'est un argument fallacieux d'ailleurs


La stratgie n'est pas mauvaise, et ce n'est pas une question de s'entter.

En revanche, agir pour agir, est un argument fallacieux. Dpister pour dpister ne sert  rien. Oui, ce n'est pas agrable de ne rien faire, mais c'est ce qu'on peut faire de mieux pour limiter la progression de la maladie, ne rien faire et rester chez soit.





> b) le cot pour les stocker est de l'ordre de plusieurs dizaines de millions, une broutille pour les 400 milliards de budget de l'tat...


Une broutille, sauf qu'on manque d'argent de partout.

Que ce soit dans les hpitaux, o on ne paye mme pas les internes correctement, dans l'ducation suprieur o on manque cruellement de postes, etc.





> Donc, parce qu'on ne peut pas en faire 80 millions par semaine, on fait rien ? C'est absurde.


Il faut voir la ralit comme elle est.

Tester pour tester a ne sert  rien. Il faut voir ce qu'il y a derrire. Et comme on craint une surcharge des services, on ne va pas admettre  l'hpital tous les cas plus ou moins graves qui se dclares. C'est le meilleurs moyen de contaminer le personnel soignant et les autres malades, c'est la pire chose qui pourrait arriver.

Dpist ou non, il faut rester  la maison, donc on s'en fout. Autant concentrer l'nergie, les moyens et les ressources  des choses plus utiles.




> Le peuple peut ne pas comprendre pourquoi les gens qui ont la responsabilit d'anticiper un minimum, avec en plus des avertissements pendant 2 mois (!!), sont infoutus de faire quoi que ce soit de sens.


Mme une horloge brise donne l'heure correctement 2 fois par jour.

Des alertes tu en as tout le temps. Tu as toujours une personne pour lancer une alerte.
Si rien ne se passe, ben on s'en fout. Si au contraire quelque chose se passe, on se demande pourquoi on a rien fait.

Encore une fois, les dmocraties sont lentes  agir, c'est intrinsques  leurs fonctionnements.
Derrire, les mesures prises sont peu efficaces quand elles ne sont pas respectes, et cela ne sert  rien de prendre des mesures trop strictes ds le dbut (e.g. confinements), car lorsque la vague arrivera, tout le monde sera fatigu du confinement et le respectera encore moins.

----------


## Neckara

Tiens pour info, le coronavirus est en train de sauver bien plus de vies qu'elle n'en prend aux US.  ::aie::

----------


## Beginner.

> Ben tu n'es dj pas cens sortir le chien plusieurs fois par jour. Cela ressemble plus  un prtexte afin de pouvoir sortir.


Ah je ne savais pas a... Et si tu fais tes courses et qu'ensuite tu veux marcher ou faire du jogging, il y a deux sorties faut-il deux attestations ou bien c'est considr comme un prtexte pour sortir ?




> Dj, si tu es en appartement, tu n'es pas cens avoir  la base un animal de compagnie trs actif


Ah a aussi je ne le savais pas, d'o tiens-tu cela ? J'ai pu constater* qu'il y avait beaucoup de gens qui ont des chiens en appartement et d'ailleurs ils aboient souvent et question hygine a peut poser problme...

* Je l'ai constat mais je pense que c'est connu que beaucoup de franais ont des chiens et ils n'ont pas tous une maison...

----------


## Darktib

> ...


Bon, coute, tu avances des choses (tester a sert  rien, de toute faon on a pas les moyens, etc) sans grand fondement ou justification.

De mon ct j'ai l'OMS, l'observation des stratgies d'autres pays, ou encore un paquet de mdecins (ma copine est externe par exemple, tout son cercle d'ami + parents sont dans ce mtier, et ils disent tous la mme chose). Plus facilement vrifiable (mais ce ne sont pas les seuls) :





 titre de comparaison la Core a fait aux alentours de 400 000 tests au total avec 20 000 par jours en moyenne, donc c'est carrment faisable.

Cela dit je vois bien que je ne te convaincrait pas, et c'est ton droit. a me sidre de voir a, mais perso je vais pas continuer l dedans - c'est dj chiant d'tre assign  rsidence, s'nerver rendra juste les choses plus compliqu.

 bon entendeur, salut !

----------


## el_slapper

> Et s'il n'est pas aussi efficace qu'escompt, on empirera la situation c'est juste de l'irresponsabilit.


Je suis trs emmerd sur cette histoire de chloroquine. Parce-que bon, le pour comme le contre sont trs forts. Pour bosser avec des experts de sant, Marseille, c'est le ple Europen de virologie. Raoult est rput pour obtenir des rsultats. Mais aussi pour sa communication, euh, discutable. Et aussi pour sa rivalit froce avec le nouveau directeur de l'INSERM, mari de Agns Buzyn(il y a des conflits dintrts partout l-dedans, du cot des pur comme des contre). Dit autrement, le jugement des pros - comme des antis - est obscurci par de petites querelles de personnes.

Des infos que j'ai, son mdicament non valid est dj utilis par un paquet dhpitaux. Le ressenti est bon, positif(plus en vitesse de gurison qu'en taux de gurison, mais vu que le pire risque c'est l'occupation des lits, a parait trs pertinent quand mme) - mais il est trop tt pour faire des mesures qui permettent de valider - ou d'invalider le truc. Dit autrement, il y a experimentation  grande chelle, sans vraies mesures de double aveugle, sans standardisation des process - mais avec contrle rigoureux des effets secondaires et autres interactions (oui, ce truc-l interagit mchamment avec des molcules utilises en ranimation - a n'est pas  mettre entre toutes les mains).

En tous cas, le mdecin qui nous reste en interne(un est malade et un est sur le front) considre qu'on ne peut pas trancher pour le moment - une piste intressante, qui semble marcher  vue de nez, mais on ne peut pas conclure. Il refusait de jeter la pierre  ses collgues sur le terrain qui tentent le coup quand mme, malgr l'vident manque de preuves.




> (.../...)Tu ne peux pas dpister toute une nation en claquant des doigts(.../...)


Tu peux. La Core du sud l'a fait. Problme : ils ont puis le stock mondial de ractifs rares, et la production ne monte en cadence que lentement... Donc tu pouvais si tu tais le premier. Tu ne peux plus, en fait.




> (.../...)Les effets du Coronavirus sont trs faibles, sauf pour des cas  risque et c'est pour ces cas  risques que le mdicament est le plus ncessaire le problme, c'est que c'est aussi pour ces cas  risques que les effets secondaires peuvent provoquer le plus de complications, pouvant jusqu' finir de les achever.


Pas d'accord, l, par contre. Il y a les morts, pas tous vulnrables, d'ailleurs...et il y a les mutils, qu'on a sauv, mais dont les bronches sont dfinitivement abmes. Certes a fait plus de dgts chez les faibles(mdicalement parlant), mais pas que.




> Un mdicament, c'est une balance bnfices/risques. On ne connait pas encore trs bien avec prcision le bnfice pour cette maladie.


non, on ne connait pas. Do l'incertitude. Dans l'incertitude, certains dcident de prendre le risque, d'autres pas. Je ne vois pas comment il peut en tre autrement. Ce n'est pas comme si nous avions du temps devant nous.




> Paniquer ne produit gnralement rien de bon.


Facile  dire quand la premire patiente qui se pointe le dimanche(avant le confinement, tout dbut de la crise), dans un tat pas forcment trs dgrad, part en moins de 24 heures sans rien avoir pu faire pour la sauver. Tout le monde n'est pas affect pareil, mais ceux qui le sont(et ils ne sont pas tous vulnrables, encore une fois), sont affects mchamment.

Encore une fois, cette histoire m'emmerde, parce-que c'est mal de se fier au simple ressenti, et en mme temps, c'est en se basant sur mon pifomtre que j'ai sauv 3 projets, au mpris de toute rgle. Il est possible que ce truc soit une gigantesque illusion collective. Mais je ne peux pas carter l'hypothse que a marche. Et que le comportement, euh, d'anticipation des mdecins qui ont l'impression que a marche ne sauve des vies(et des bronches).




> (.../...)
> Pour information, une personne est morte aprs avoir ingre du sulfate de chloroquine, et une autre est aux soin intensif. Paniquer est la pire chose  faire, et cela contribue encore plus  l'engorgement des services.


ils ont ingr du nettoyant pour piscine, qui contenait plein de toxiques, et un peu de chloroquine. Pas pertinent. Ca nte rien  la dangerosit(connue depuis plus d'un sicle) de ce truc l _en cas d'erreur de dosage_.




> D'ailleurs la chloroquine est dj prescrite, ce avant mme certaines tudes, pour certains profils de patients. Mais on n'affirme pas que la chloroquine est "le mdicament". C'est plus la solution de dernier recours, dans des cas particuliers, sans savoir si l'efficacit sera au rendez-vous.


tout  fait. Ca ne me choque pas.




> (.../...)
> Je m'explique. Peu importe la pertinence (ou non...) de la raction du gouvernement, en l'tat actuel, ils n'ont pas propos de dpistage systmatique et de confinement dans des lieux ddis. Et dans cette configuration, le meilleur moyen d'viter la propagation du virus, c'est de rester _a casa_.
> 
> Mais, comme toujours, il faut qu'une partie de la population se la joue rfractaire, rebelle, moi il ne m'arrivera rien et je pisse sur ceux que je pourrai contaminer, y compris le personnel mdical qui me soigne sans compter ses heures.(.../...)


Merci de ce rappel de bon sens.




> Tiens pour info, le coronavirus est en train de sauver bien plus de vies qu'elle n'en prend aux US.


tu fais rfrence  quoi? Parce-que bon, vu la dsorganisation l-bas, c'est en train de tourner  la boucherie. On peut gloser sur la gestion italienne ou Franaise, mais  l'heure de faire les comptes, la gestion des USA sera sans doute bien pire. (ou alors tu ironises et je n'arrive pas  le dceler)

----------


## sebastiano

> goste, pas individualiste.
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Individualisme


Le Larousse donne comme dfinition, entre autres :
Tendance  s'affirmer indpendamment des autres,  ne pas faire corps avec un groupe.

----------


## Neckara

> Bon, coute, tu avances des choses (tester a sert  rien, de toute faon on a pas les moyens, etc) sans grand fondement ou justification.


Le monde n'est pas magique. Il faut juste rflchir.

Comme je le rpte encore et encore, tu peux claquer des doigts, et tester toute la population instantanment, tu feras quoi aprs ? Tu vas leur demander de rester chez eux ce qu'on fait dj actuellement.

Derrire, si on avait des capacits de productions infinies, on ne serait ni en manque de masques, ni en manque d'alcool.




> De mon ct j'ai l'OMS, l'observation des stratgies d'autres pays, ou encore un paquet de mdecins (ma copine est externe par exemple, tout son cercle d'ami + parents sont dans ce mtier, et ils disent tous la mme chose). Plus facilement vrifiable (mais ce ne sont pas les seuls) :


J'ai arrt la premire vido au bout de 4 minutes

Sur n'importe quelle question tu auras une personne pour te dire "non", et une pour te dire "oui". Et quand plus tard on connatra la rponse, la personne qui aura eu raison te dira "mais je vous l'ai dit, pourquoi vous n'avez pas fait ce que je vous ai dit avant" ?


Il faut arrter de boire les paroles, et commencer par les comprendre. Comprendre les contextes, les enjeux.
Tant que vous n'aurez pas compris cela, vous ne pourrez rien comprendre.


Oui, en tant que mdecin, on veut des conditions d'exercices optimaux. En tant que chercheur, je veux des financements, en tant qu'enseignant, je veux plus de postes. Mais l'argent ne pousse pas sur les arbres, et il faut grer les ressources qu'on a, et c'est le rle de la politique, que leur choix soit plus ou moins clairs, plus ou moins efficace, plus ou moins bon. Et en ce, tes amis mdecins, qui ont une formation mdicale, n'ont pas ncessairement une formation conomique ou politique.

La politique, c'est trs loin d'tre simple, c'est un ensemble de ngociations, de situations sous-optimales, notamment d au fait que la majorit est ignare. C'est sr qu'en dictature, on n'a pas ces problmes, et c'est bien plus facile. Mais nous, on est en dmocratie, et il faut faire avec. C'est facile de balancer des yaka faux-cons, mais on ne vit pas dans un monde magique.


Oui, je veux plus de postes, oui je veux plus de ci, plus de a. Mais a ne va pas me tomber magiquement du ciel.




> titre de comparaison la Core a fait aux alentours de 400 000 tests au total avec 20 000 par jours en moyenne, donc c'est carrment faisable.


La Core n'est pas la France.

Tu ne peux pas faire de comparaisons sorties de nulle-part. L'industrie franaise et l'industrie corenne n'ont rien  voir.
Les comportements de la population n'a rien  voir. Les frontires n'ont rien  voir, il te suffit de regarder une carte.
La superficie (et donc la densit) n'a rien  voir.






> Tu peux. La Core du sud l'a fait. Problme : ils ont puis le stock mondial de ractifs rares, et la production ne monte en cadence que lentement... Donc tu pouvais si tu tais le premier. Tu ne peux plus, en fait.


Merci pour cette information.




> Pas d'accord, l, par contre. Il y a les morts, pas tous vulnrables, d'ailleurs...et il y a les mutils, qu'on a sauv, mais dont les bronches sont dfinitivement abmes. Certes a fait plus de dgts chez les faibles(mdicalement parlant), mais pas que.


On pourrait pinailler sur ce qu'on appelle cas  risque, ou de si la gnralisation est abusive ou non.

Mais oui, je suis d'accord, mme une personne a priori en bonne sant peu avoir un risque de mal tourner, bien que la probabilit soit relativement trs faible. Et je pense que c'est le cas pour un trs grand nombre de maladies d'ordinaire "bnins", mais qui peuvent faire l'objet de complications.





> Dans l'incertitude, certains dcident de prendre le risque, d'autres pas. Je ne vois pas comment il peut en tre autrement. Ce n'est pas comme si nous avions du temps devant nous.


Le temps est un faux-problme.

Les tests peuvent tre faits trs rapidement, la preuve, les diffrentes tudes sorties  ce jour. Le problme est de torcher ces tudes, ce qui au final nous fait perdre beaucoup de temps. Et cela pour des btises toutes connes, un double-aveugle ne cote rien. Si cela avait t fait dans les rgles de l'art, on aura dj des rsultats.


Vouloir prendre arbitrairement le risque est irresponsable. Soit c'est des cas de derniers recours, et dans ce cas on peut tenter, soit on effectue une tude avec des patients volontaires. Mais il ne faut surtout pas jouer aux apprentis sorciers et agir pour agir sous le coup de la panique.





> Encore une fois, cette histoire m'emmerde, parce-que c'est mal de se fier au simple ressenti, et en mme temps, c'est en se basant sur mon pifomtre que j'ai sauv 3 projets, au mpris de toute rgle. Il est possible que ce truc soit une gigantesque illusion collective. Mais je ne peux pas carter l'hypothse que a marche. Et que le comportement, euh, d'anticipation des mdecins qui ont l'impression que a marche ne sauve des vies(et des bronches).


Le malade peu tre guri, mais difficile de savoir la cause, sans tudes correcte.

Le problme est que tu peux avoir l'impression que a marche, et te retrouver  empirer la situation. Les "a marche", a justifie l'homopathie, entranant des retards de soins, jusqu'aux illumins qui pensent faire repousser un bras avec du jus de fruit.

Imaginons un scnario tout con. On puise les stocks de chloroquine en anticipation. Sauf qu'on se rend compte une semaine plus tard que la chloroquine ne marche que dans certains contextes donns/n'est utile que pour certains profils. Ben on aura gaspill nos stocks pour rien, et par l, mis en danger des vies futures.




> ils ont ingr du nettoyant pour piscine, qui contenait plein de toxiques, et un peu de chloroquine. Pas pertinent. Ca nte rien  la dangerosit(connue depuis plus d'un sicle) de ce truc l _en cas d'erreur de dosage_.


Le sulfate de chloroquine n'est de toute manire pas de l'hydroxide de chloroquine. L'exemple tait l pour montrer qu'il ne faut pas paniquer et agir pour agir.

La chloroquine a des effets secondaires, pas uniquement en cas de surdosages.



tout  fait. Ca ne me choque pas.



Merci de ce rappel de bon sens.





> tu fais rfrence  quoi? Parce-que bon, vu la dsorganisation l-bas, c'est en train de tourner  la boucherie. On peut gloser sur la gestion italienne ou Franaise, mais  l'heure de faire les comptes, la gestion des USA sera sans doute bien pire. (ou alors tu ironises et je n'arrive pas  le dceler)


Ben  Chicago (? de tte), comme tout le monde reste chez lui, le nombre de morts par balles a chut.  ::aie::

----------


## el_slapper

> Ben  Chicago (? de tte), comme tout le monde reste chez lui, le nombre de morts par balles a chut.


Ah, oui, je vois. La criminalit d'une manire gnrale est en chute libre, ici ou l. Les policiers craignent que de nouvelles pratiques apparaissent, et ne savent pas lesquelles. Pour l'instant, ils participent au bouclage, et constatent un faible nombre de faits. C'est une question complexe, qui mriterait sans doute son propre fil.

----------


## Neckara

Rhaa j'ai loup une occasion de troller et je m'en aperoit que maintenant.

J'aurais d dire qu'avec la fermeture des coles, le nombre de school shooting est en chute libre.

----------


## foetus

> Rhaa j'ai loup une occasion de troller et je m'en aperoit que maintenant


 ::whistle::  mais tu peux dire que le nombre de barbecues dans les cits va augmenter et que le coronavirus est un virus de blanc

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Le Larousse donne comme dfinition, entre autres :
> Tendance  s'affirmer indpendamment des autres,  ne pas faire corps avec un groupe.


Ce qui peut se faire sans excs, sans aller jusqu' porter prjudice aux autres.
Pour l'exemple que tu critiques, le terme goste est bien plus adapt :



> Attachement excessif port  soi-mme et  ses intrts, au mpris des intrts des autres.


Je suis un individualiste, mais j'aurais beaucoup d'argument pour dmontrer que je ne suis pas un goste.
Je trouve donc dommage d'amalgamer les deux. C'est commun, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour ne pas le corriger quand c'est possible.

----------


## Ryu2000

> le nombre de barbecues dans les cits va augmenter


Les gens dans les cits ils en ont rien  foutre... Certains ne doivent pas avoir le sentiment d'appartenir  la France. Bon aprs c'est vrai que le confinement est mauvais pour leur trafic de rsine marocaine, mais quand mme...

Confinement: une policire grivement blesse lors dune opration de contrle  Beauvais



> Cette fonctionnaire de police a reu un pav en pleine tte en fin d'aprs-midi *lors du contrle dun groupe de jeunes gens dans un quartier difficile* de cette ville des Hauts-de-France. Cette femme, prise en charge par les sapeurs-pompiers et conduite  l'hpital, se trouve dans un tat grave. 
> 
> "Ce soir mes penses vont  cette policire grivement blesse, alors qu'elle tait engage pour nous protger", a ragi le ministre de l'Intrieur sur Twitter Christophe Castaner dans la nuit de mardi  mercredi. "Tout est mis en oeuvre pour que ces actes gravissimes ne restent pas impunis", a-t-il ajout.

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

* Les mesures de surveillance high-tech contre lpidmie de Covid-19 survivront au virus et pourront devenir permanentes , prvient Snowden*
* propos de mthodes comme le traage de smartphones*

Nombreux sont les gouvernements du monde entier qui utilisent dj des mesures de surveillance high-tech dans le combat contre la pandmie de Covid-19. 

 Singapour par exemple, les personnes susceptibles d'avoir fait lobjet dexposition au nouveau coronavirus (en particulier celles qui revenaient de l'tranger) ont t soumises  des priodes d'isolement  domicile de 14 jours. Les patients confirms pour leur part ont t hospitaliss. Le contrle du respect des priodes disolement prescrites par les autorits sest fait en demandant aux citoyens d'activer les services de golocalisation sur leurs smartphones et de cliquer de faon priodique sur un lien envoy par SMS. Ce lien signalait leur position, confirmant qu'ils restaient effectivement chez eux. Ces derniers devaient rpondre aux messages dans un court laps de temps pour empcher que des tiers ne trichent en laissant leurs tlphones pendant quils saventurent  lextrieur. En sus, les autorits ont procd  des descentes sur le terrain pour confirmer la localisation des personnes places en quarantaine. 


_En Chine, on a pu voir des scanners thermiques  luvre pour identifier des personnes atteintes de fivre. En Russie, le gouvernement a dploy des systmes de reconnaissance faciale pour le reprage dindividus en marge des rgles dictes pour la quarantaine_. Grosso modo, la manuvre vise  surveiller et  limiter les mouvements des voyageurs et des personnes souponnes dtre porteuses du coronavirus. Cest des outils qui se sont rvls essentiels pour contrler la pandmie. Cest en tout cas ce que suggre lexemple de pays comme Singapour. Lapplication de ces mesures de suivi combines  dautres recommandations de lOrganisation mondiale de la sant (OMS) permettent aujourdhui au pays de 5,7 millions dhabitants dtre parmi ceux qui contrlent le mieux la propagation de linfection.  date, Singapour a lun des taux dinfection les plus lents. Sil faut reconnatre quil y a des rsultats, _Edward Snowden souligne que cela ne vient pas sans le revers de la mdaille._ 

Dans une rcente interview, _le lanceur dalerte amricain reconnat que la menace que le coronavirus prsente est tellement importante que le seul moyen de sen dbarrasser est de mettre ces moyens  contribution_. Toutefois, lancien collaborateur de la CIA prvient contre ceci quune fois cet arsenal sorti du tiroir, il sera difficile (pour les gouvernements) de ly remettre. 

 Lorsque nous voyons des mesures d'urgence adoptes, en particulier aujourd'hui, elles ont tendance  tre contraignantes. _Ce qui se passe en gnral est que l'urgence a tendance  s'tirer dans le temps. Consquence : les autorits commencent  se sentir  l'aise avec un nouvel instrument de pouvoir_. Puis, arrive le moment o l'urgence initiale passe : le coronavirus a disparu, le terrorisme n'est plus un problme majeur, etc. C'est alors que les gouvernements commencent  trouver de nouvelles applications, de nouvelles utilisations pour cet instrument de pouvoir. _Ils se mettent alors  rflchir  des moyens de ne pas l'abandonner, d'en faire un outil permanent, ce, mme s'il faut voter des lois_. On a vu ce genre de choses se produire dans plusieurs pays. Ce n'est pas lapanage d'un en particulier , dclare-t-il. 




Le cas des USA aprs les attentats du 11 septembre 2001 illustre le propos du lanceur dalerte. _En juillet 2005, un vote  lunanimit du Snat est venu rendre permanentes la quasi-totalit des principales dispositions du texte de loi amricain dnomm Patriot Act_ ; un coup dur pour les dfenseurs des liberts civiles quand on sait que la loi vote par le Congrs US en 2001 faisait dj lobjet de critiques pour son ct hautement intrusif pour la vie prive des Amricains. Toutefois, pour de nombreux opposants  la loi, ainsi que de nombreux partisans, ctait un compromis acceptable aprs des mois de dbats passionns sur l'tendue de l'autorit du gouvernement pour traquer et couter les suspects de terrorisme. 

Avec le coronavirus, lhumanit fait face  un dilemme. Elle a une terrifiante urgence sur les bras. Il existe des technologies qui pourraient tre vraiment utiles pour mesurer en temps rel l'efficacit (ou non) des politiques publiques. Mais elles sont si intrusives qu'en temps normal, leur adoption se heurterait au mur du refus de la masse. Toutefois, les temps actuels ne sont pas normaux, ce qui fait que pistages de smartphones et autres reconnaissance faciale vont devoir continuer dtre mis  contribution, ce, pour la dure de la priode de crise. Cest laprs quil faudra ensuite envisager et  ce propos, Snowden se veut clair :  les mesures de surveillance high-tech contre le Covid-19, en principe temporaires, ont de fortes chances de devenir permanentes.  En fait, le lanceur d'alerte amricain craint que l'on aille ( l'chelle globale) vers le modle de surveillance chinois.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  tes-vous en accord avec lide selon laquelle les situations de crise sont dexcellents moyens pour les gouvernements de voler chaque fois un peu plus des liberts au peuple ? 
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous aussi que les mesures en cours finiront par devenir permanentes ? Pourquoi ? 

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Pour l'Iran, la rponse  l'pidmie du coronavirus est de couper l'Internet, une initiative du gouvernement pour garder la mainmise sur le rcit de l'pidmie 
 ::fleche::  Alors que la dsinformation sur le coronavirus inonde Facebook et Twitter pour Elon Musk *la panique autour du coronavirus est stupide

----------


## Neckara

Les juges et l'opinion publique ne serait pas aussi complaisante envers les dlinquants, ce problme serait rgl depuis bien longtemps.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> tes-vous en accord avec lide selon laquelle les situations de crise sont dexcellents moyens pour les gouvernements de voler chaque fois un peu plus des liberts au peuple ?
> Pensez-vous aussi que les mesures en cours finiront par devenir permanentes ? Pourquoi ?


Ben on l'a bien vu avec les mesures d'exception antiterroristes qui avaient t mises en place lors des attentats de Charlie Hebdo et du Bataclan... elles ont fini dans la loi de manire gnrale. Donc oui, la plupart des mesures prises dans le cadre de la crise actuelles continueront d'etre utilises une fois l'pidmie passe...

----------


## Ryu2000

> tes-vous en accord avec lide selon laquelle les situations de crise sont dexcellents moyens pour les gouvernements de voler chaque fois un peu plus des liberts au peuple ?


Oui. On a plusieurs exemples de crise qui ont t utilis comme prtexte pour augmenter la surveillance de masse (comme le 11/09/2001).
En France le prtexte de la lutte contre le terrorisme a t utilis pour diminuer les liberts et maintenant a va faire pareil avec la lutte contre le Covid-19. Il faut toujours tre contre la surveillance de masse, les gouvernements ne reviendront pas en arrire et de toute faon c'est inefficace.
De toute faon on ne peut pas mettre de bracelet lectronique  chaque franais...




> le problme serait rgl depuis bien longtemps.


a arrange bien le gouvernement qu'il y ait des petits cons en banlieues qui ne respectent pas le confinement, a leur donne un prtexte pour augmenter la surveillance de masse.
Mais c'est aussi vrai qu'il y a plein de dlinquants multi rcidiviste qui ne font jamais de prison. Ils se retrouvent souvent au tribunal et ils ne font jamais de prison ferme.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Mais c'est aussi vrai qu'il y a plein de dlinquants multi rcidiviste qui ne font jamais de prison. Ils se retrouvent souvent au tribunal et ils ne font jamais de prison ferme.


On appelle a un homme (ou une femme) politique.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> tes-vous en accord avec lide selon laquelle les situations de crise sont dexcellents moyens pour les gouvernements de voler chaque fois un peu plus des liberts au peuple ?


Tout  fait.




> Pensez-vous aussi que les mesures en cours finiront par devenir permanentes ?


Oui




> Pourquoi ?


Il y a un effet d'accoutumance.

----------


## Ryu2000

> un homme (ou une femme) politique.


Par rapport au nombre de dlits qu'ils commettent, ils sont rarement devenant les tribunaux...
C'est toute une histoire de rseaux entre les grosses entreprises, les mdias, les politiciens et la justice, il y a des gens trs haut plac dans la police, la justice, qui sont pote avec des politiciens...  de trs rare occasions il y a une affaire Fillon ou une affaire Balkany, mais la plupart des dlits sont impunis.
Pour la blague : 
Exhibition sexuelle : l'lu MoDem Robert Rochefort plaide coupable.

Bref ce n'est pas le sujet.

L je parlais des racailles dans les cits, qui font plein de vols avec violence et ce genre de chose, les policiers sont frustrs que les capturer en boucle et de les voir libre  chaque fois.
Parfois les racailles de cits lancent des pierres sur les pompiers...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Des oprateurs tlphoniques europens se disent prts  partager leurs donnes de golocalisation avec la Commission,*
*pour tenter denrayer la progression de lpidmie de coronavirus * 

Orange, Vodafone, Deutsche Telekom et cinq autres oprateurs tlcoms ont accept de partager avec la Commission europenne leurs donnes de golocalisation recueillies grce aux tlphones portables pour tenter denrayer la progression de lpidmie de coronavirus, a annonc mercredi la GSM Association, qui regroupe les grands oprateurs.

Ces socits, qui comprennent galement Telefonica, Telecom Italia, Telenor, Telia, et A1 Telekom Austria, ont rencontr lundi le commissaire europen au March intrieur et au Numrique Thierry Breton.

La Commission agrgera ces donnes de golocalisation afin de coordonner des mesures pour endiguer la propagation du virus, a expliqu un responsable europen. Les donnes seront dtruites une fois la crise sanitaire surmonte, a-t-il assur, afin de rpondre aux inquitudes concernant de possibles violations de la vie prive.

Le Contrleur europen de la protection des donnes (EDPS) a dclar que ce projet nenfreignait pas a priori les rgles sur la vie prive tant que des garde-fous sont tablis.

Dans une lettre dvoile sur son site, le Contrleur europen  la protection des donnes assure que le RGPD est suffisamment  flexible  pour permettre la mise en uvre de mesures visant  lutter contre le coronavirus. Il y est abord notamment trois points : 
*lanonymisation des donnes* 

 Il ressort clairement de votre lettre que vous avez l'intention de n'utiliser que des donnes anonymes pour cartographier les mouvements de personnes dans le but d'assurer la stabilit du march intrieur et de coordonner la rponse aux crises. Les donnes effectivement anonymises n'entrent pas dans le champ d'application des rgles de protection des donnes.

 Dans le mme temps, une anonymisation efficace ncessite plus que la simple suppression des identifiants vidents tels que les numros de tlphone et les numros IMEI. Dans votre lettre, vous mentionnez galement que les donnes seraient agrges, ce qui peut fournir une protection supplmentaire.

 Je comprends que le comit de scurit sanitaire institu par la dcision (UE) 1082/2013  laquelle vous faites explicitement rfrence serait le forum pertinent pour les changes avec les tats membres dans ce cas. La Commission devrait veiller  ce que le modle de donnes lui permette de rpondre aux besoins des utilisateurs de ces analyses. En outre, la Commission devrait dfinir clairement l'ensemble de donnes qu'elle souhaite obtenir et garantir la transparence vis--vis du public, afin d'viter tout malentendu ventuel. J'apprcierais si vous pouviez partager avec moi une copie du modle de donnes, une fois dfini, pour information .*La scurit des donnes et l'accs aux donnes*

 Comme indiqu ci-dessus, dans la mesure o les donnes obtenues par la Commission seraient anonymes, elles n'entrent pas dans le champ d'application des rgles de protection des donnes. Nanmoins, les obligations de scurit de l'information prvues par la dcision 2017/464 de la Commission s'appliquent toujours, de mme que les obligations de confidentialit prvues par le statut pour tout personnel de la Commission traitant les informations. Si la Commission se fie  des tiers pour traiter les informations, ces tiers doivent appliquer des mesures de scurit quivalentes et tre galement lis par des obligations strictes de confidentialit et des interdictions d'utilisation ultrieure.

 Je voudrais galement souligner l'importance d'appliquer des mesures adquates pour assurer la transmission scurise des donnes des fournisseurs de tlcommunications. Il serait galement prfrable de limiter l'accs aux donnes  des experts autoriss en pidmiologie spatiale, protection des donnes et science des donnes .*La conservation des donnes*

 Je me flicite galement que les donnes obtenues auprs des oprateurs mobiles soient supprimes ds la fin de l'urgence actuelle.

 Il doit galement tre clair que ces services spciaux sont dploys en raison de cette crise spcifique et sont de caractre temporaire. Le CEPD souligne souvent que de tels dveloppements ne contiennent gnralement pas la possibilit de prendre du recul lorsque l'urgence a disparu. Je voudrais souligner qu'une telle solution doit toujours tre reconnue comme extraordinaire .


Du ct de la France, une premire exprimentation vient de dbuter sous la forme d'un partenariat entre lInserm, lInstitut national pour la recherche mdicale, et Orange. Concrtement, Orange transmet  lInserm les donnes de golocalisation des tlphones de ses clients. Celles-ci sont collectes automatiquement  chaque fois que l'on se connecte sur son tlphone via les 50.000 antennes relais qui maillent le territoire. Le choix dOrange est dordre stratgique tant donn quil quipe 40% des Franais.

Les donnes de golocalisation dOrange vont tre extrapoles pour dterminer o sont prcisment les gens en France actuellement. En rcuprant les donnes aujourdhui, on peut les comparer avec celles rcoltes avant le confinement et savoir prcisment, par exemple, o sont partis se rfugier les habitants des grandes villes.

Ensuite, lInserm va croiser ces donnes avec plusieurs facteurs mdicaux lis au Covid-19 : les principaux foyers dinfection, la vitesse de propagation du virus, mais aussi la capacit daccueil des hpitaux. Une fois passes  la moulinette de lInserm, ces donnes pourraient permettre d'ajuster les effectifs des personnels soignants pour les dplacer l o on en aura le plus besoin.

Mais le CARE, le comit de chercheurs, a pour mission daller plus loin. Il doit conseiller le gouvernement sur  lopportunit de la mise en place dune stratgie numrique didentification des personnes ayant t au contact de personnes infectes .

La CNIL a d'ores et dj pos des limites en affirmant qu'un suivi individuel  devrait reposer sur une dmarche volontaire de la personne concerne . Et si la France souhaitait aller plus loin et se passer du consentement des personnes concernes,  une intervention lgislative simposerait .  Il faudrait alors sassurer que ces mesures lgislatives drogatoires soient dment justifies et proportionnes (par exemple en termes de dure et de porte) , souligne la CNIL.

Sources : Reuters, lettre de l'EDPR , Europe1

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette stratgie ?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Que pensez-vous de cette stratgie ?


Que les pirates sont en trains de lcher les babines et de se frotter les mains  ::whistle2:: 

Cela ne rappel rien  personne les 500 millions de tlphones indiens en open bar sur internet ?  ::cfou::   ::koi:: 

Bah oui aprs tout mettons en open bar les GSM des 500 millions d'europens !  ::alerte::   ::furax:: 

Je sents venir des piratages de masses , vous tes prvenus , les pirates aussi. Le loup va sortir du bois.  ::weird::

----------


## skaarj

1.


2.


3.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> certains disent qu'on ne doit cocher qu'une seule case  la fois donc si tu dois faire plusieurs choses il te faut plusieurs attestations...


Rponse officielle : tu peux cocher plusieurs cases, et c'est mme recommand vu que l'objectif est de diminuer les dplacements, et donc de les factoriser si possible.
https://www.service-public.fr/partic...2?xtor=EPR-100 (partie "Un motif ou plusieurs ?")

Le document indique aussi ce  quoi tu peux te limiter si tu cris sur papier libre.

----------


## flick974

Du sylvano trotta, sur dvp, vous tes serieux les gens?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*L'Europe est le terrain d'une guerre entre les entreprises technologiques qui veulent pister les utilisateurs en quarantaine,*
*et les dfenseurs de la vie prive  * 

D'Helsinki  Madrid, des applications sont en cours de dveloppement pour que les gens signalent leurs symptmes aux mdecins et aux chercheurs; lobjectif est de pouvoir tracer et modliser la propagation du coronavirus et de veiller  ce que les personnes en quarantaine restent  la maison.

Mais lvolution est plutt mitige ; la coordination est insuffisante et les dfenseurs de la vie prive ont vite fait de rappeler quil existe un compromis entre les avantages pour la sant publique et la surveillance numrique que le Rglement gnral sur la protection des donnes (RGPD) cherche  empcher.

Prenez la Pologne par exemple : le gouvernement vient de lancer une application pour smartphone, appele Home Quarantine, pour les citoyens rentrant de l'tranger qui doivent depuis le 15 mars rester en confinement sur une priode de deux semaines.

Pour s'inscrire, ils tlchargent des informations personnelles et une photo. Ils reoivent par la suite des rappels par SMS et doivent rpondre dans les 20 minutes en tlchargeant un nouveau selfie. La reconnaissance faciale et la localisation  interviennent  ce niveau pour vrifier quil sagit bien de lindividu et quil se trouve  l'adresse enregistre comme tant son domicile.

Kamil Pokora, un chef de produit qui est rentr  Gdansk aprs des vacances en Thalande, sest galement servi de Home Quarantine, dont lutilisation est volontaire, mais a constat que lapplication ne fonctionne pas correctement.  Il y a beaucoup d'erreurs , a dclar Pokora, 37 ans.  Je me vois toujours invit  effectuer des tches qui ne sont mme pas incluses dans l'application. Ce n'est pas convivial .

Le Bureau polonais de la protection des donnes personnelles, charg de l'application du RGPD, a dclar qu'il n'avait pas t consult sur Home Quarantine. Le porte-parole Adam Sanocki a dclar qu'il surveillerait le dploiement et, s'il dcouvrait des irrgularits, qu'il prendrait des mesures pour garantir la protection des donnes personnelles.

Interrog sur les critiques, le ministre polonais du numrique a dclar qu'il surveillait constamment le systme et l'amliorait si ncessaire, aid par les commentaires des utilisateurs.

Le ministre de l'Intrieur Mariusz Kaminski a dclar mercredi que le gouvernement envisageait de rendre Home Quarantine obligatoire pour toutes les personnes en quarantaine.


*Lexemple asiatique est-il le meilleur ?*

Home Quarantine copie l'approche proactive adopte en Asie. Aprs les bracelets de quarantaine  Hong Kong, les autorits tawanaises ont dcid de mettre en place une  barrire lectronique  destine  surveiller les dplacements des personnes en quarantaine.

Tawan a dcid de dployer une vaste clture lectronique base sur le smartphone, afin de suivre les dplacements des personnes qui sont en quarantaine. Les autorits sassurent ainsi que les personnes restent chez elles.

 L'objectif est d'empcher les gens de sortir et de propager linfection , explique  Reuters Jyan Hong-wei, chef du dpartement de la cyberscurit de Taiwan. Il travaille directement avec les oprateurs de tlcommunications locaux afin de lutter contre le virus.

Le systme alerte la police si les personnes en quarantaine  domicile s'loignent de leur adresse ou teignent leur tlphone. En cas de dclenchement dune alerte, les autorits contactent la personne ou lui rendent visite dans les 15 minutes suivantes. Les fonctionnaires appellent galement deux fois par jour pour s'assurer que les gens n'vitent pas le suivi en laissant leur tlphone  la maison.

Tawan, qui a l'un des taux dinfection au coronavirus les plus bas d'Asie, exige dj que les personnes arrives de l'tranger tlchargent un questionnaire et signalent l'aroport d'o elles viennent, leurs antcdents de voyage de 14 jours et leurs symptmes de sant.

Les personnes juges  faible risque reoivent un SMS leur disant qu'elles sont libres de se dplacer. Les personnes considres comme prsentant un risque doivent tre confines pendant 14 jours, leur conformit tant contrle  l'aide des donnes de localisation de leurs smartphones.

Dans le cadre du RGPD, le consentement au traitement des donnes personnelles sensibles doit tre donn librement et il existe de nombreuses contraintes  son utilisation. Par exemple, il ne doit pas tre stock indfiniment ou utilis  une autre fin.

L'expert bas  Berlin sur la confidentialit, Frederike Kaltheuner, chercheur en politique technologique  la Fondation Mozilla, a dclar qu'il fallait des preuves claires que les solutions technologiques valaient des compromis en matire de confidentialit: En d'autres termes: nous devons avoir la preuve que ces outils sont rellement efficaces . 

*Une  loi d'espionnage *

En Finlande, le journal national Helsingin Sanomat et le dveloppeur de logiciels Futurice sont sur le point de lancer un service Web et mobile permettant aux gens de signaler leurs symptmes respiratoires.

Les seules informations personnelles que les gens rapportent sont leur ge et leur code postal, des informations qui, selon les contributeurs de l'application, aideront  cartographier la propagation de la pandmie. Le gouvernement, bien que favorable, n'a pas encore officiellement soutenu l'initiative.

Ailleurs, les gouvernements se prcipitent pour adopter des lois d'urgence afin de permettre l'utilisation des donnes individuelles des smartphones pour retrouver les contacts et imposer des quarantaines - mme s'ils n'ont pas encore obtenu la technologie pour le faire.

La Slovaquie a propos cette semaine une lgislation temporaire qui permettrait de suivre les mouvements individuels pendant la dure de la pandmie.

Cela reprsente une norme violation des droits de l'homme et des liberts, a dclar la ministre de la Justice Maria Kolikova au Parlement, ajoutant cependant qu'elle pensait que le droit  la vie tait absolu.

L'ancien Premier ministre Robert Fico a qualifi la loi de loi d'espionnage.

Une proposition du ministre allemand de la Sant Jens Spahn d'autoriser le pistage individuel des smartphones sans ordonnance judiciaire a t bloque par les sociaux-dmocrates (SPD), partenaire junior de la coalition de la chancelire Angela Merkel.

Ce serait une intrusion de grande ampleur dans les droits civiques, a dclar la ministre de la Justice Christine Lambrecht du SPD.

Le virologue allemand Christian Drosten a dclar que l'utilisation de donnes de localisation individuelles pour la recherche des contacts, comme en Core du Sud, devrait encore tre appuye par des quipes de sant bien quipes capables d'interroger un grand nombre de victimes de coronavirus et de retrouver des personnes qui auraient pu tre exposes  eux.

L'Allemagne n'a pas ces ressources, et donc  pour moi, la question de savoir si nous pouvons en tirer des leons est un peu futile , a dclar Drosten, directeur de l'Institut de virologie de l'hpital Charite de Berlin  Berlin, dans un podcast pour la radio NDR.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Les applications visant  suivre les personnes en quarantaine doivent-elles tre utilises sur la base du volontariat ou devraient-elles tre obligatoires ?

----------


## Beginner.

Salut,

*@Matthieu Vergne* : Merci pour ces infos utiles... 
a te fait trois points au moment o j'cris...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le gouvernement suisse fait appel  Swisscom pour lui signaler les regroupements d'individus,*
*dans une tentative pour faire respecter les mesures de distanciation sociale  * 

Daprs les informations obtenues par le quotidien Le Temps, le gouvernement suisse fait appel  Swisscom, premier oprateur tlphonique du pays, pour contrler le nombre dindividus regroups  un mme endroit. Le pays, qui na pas encore dcrt le confinement gnralis, interdit tout rassemblement de plus de cinq personnes depuis le 21 mars.

Le Temps a appris que la Confdration a demand  Swisscom didentifier les zones comptant au moins 20 cartes SIM dans un espace dune superficie de 100 mtres sur 100. Le but, pour Berne, sera de dterminer si la population respecte linterdiction de rassemblements de plus de cinq personnes dans lespace public,  savoir les places publiques, les promenades et les parcs, comme le stipule larticle 7c, alina 1 de lordonnance 2 COVID-19.

Les analyses seront effectues uniquement dans les espaces publics, et pas, par exemple, dans les immeubles dhabitation. Ces donnes ne seront pas communiques en direct  lOffice fdral de la sant publique (OFSP), mais dans un dlai de vingt-quatre heures environ. Les autorits ne sauront pas ce qui se passe en temps rel, mais avec un certain dcalage.

Le but nest donc pas de procder  une intervention en temps rel, mais de surveiller dventuels rendez-vous quotidiens ou rcurrents entre plusieurs personnes. Par ailleurs, les donnes seront anonymises: aucun nom dabonn ne sera transmis aux autorits.


Partout dans le monde, les oprateurs sont mis  contribution pour faire respecter les consignes de confinement, grce aux nombreuses donnes de golocalisation dont ils disposent, avec pour principal dfi le respect de la vie prive. 

Orange, Vodafone, Deutsche Telekom et cinq autres oprateurs tlcoms ont accept de partager avec la Commission europenne leurs donnes de golocalisation recueillies grce aux tlphones portables pour tenter denrayer la progression de lpidmie de coronavirus, a annonc mercredi la GSM Association, qui regroupe les grands oprateurs.

Ces socits, qui comprennent galement Telefonica, Telecom Italia, Telenor, Telia, et A1 Telekom Austria, ont rencontr lundi le commissaire europen au March intrieur et au Numrique Thierry Breton.

La Commission agrgera ces donnes de golocalisation afin de coordonner des mesures pour endiguer la propagation du virus, a expliqu un responsable europen. Les donnes seront dtruites une fois la crise sanitaire surmonte, a-t-il assur, afin de rpondre aux inquitudes concernant de possibles violations de la vie prive.

Le Contrleur europen de la protection des donnes (EDPS) a dclar que ce projet nenfreignait pas a priori les rgles sur la vie prive tant que des garde-fous sont tablis.

Du ct de la France, une premire exprimentation vient de dbuter sous la forme d'un partenariat entre lInserm, lInstitut national pour la recherche mdicale, et Orange. Concrtement, Orange transmet  lInserm les donnes de golocalisation des tlphones de ses clients. Celles-ci sont collectes automatiquement  chaque fois que l'on se connecte sur son tlphone via les 50 000 antennes relais qui maillent le territoire. Le choix dOrange est dordre stratgique tant donn quil quipe 40% des Franais.

Les donnes de golocalisation dOrange vont tre extrapoles pour dterminer o sont prcisment les gens en France actuellement. En rcuprant les donnes aujourdhui, on peut les comparer avec celles rcoltes avant le confinement et savoir prcisment, par exemple, o sont partis se rfugier les habitants des grandes villes.

Ensuite, lInserm va croiser ces donnes avec plusieurs facteurs mdicaux lis au Covid-19 : les principaux foyers dinfection, la vitesse de propagation du virus, mais aussi la capacit daccueil des hpitaux. Une fois passes  la moulinette de lInserm, ces donnes pourraient permettre d'ajuster les effectifs des personnels soignants pour les dplacer l o on en aura le plus besoin.

Mais le CARE, le comit de chercheurs, a pour mission daller plus loin. Il doit conseiller le gouvernement sur  lopportunit de la mise en place dune stratgie numrique didentification des personnes ayant t au contact de personnes infectes .

La CNIL a d'ores et dj pos des limites en affirmant qu'un suivi individuel  devrait reposer sur une dmarche volontaire de la personne concerne . Et si la France souhaitait aller plus loin et se passer du consentement des personnes concernes,  une intervention lgislative simposerait .  Il faudrait alors sassurer que ces mesures lgislatives drogatoires soient dment justifies et proportionnes (par exemple en termes de dure et de porte) , souligne la CNIL.

Source : Le temps

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette mesure ?

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*Covid-19 : faut-il pister les tlphones pour cibler les lieux de rassemblements ? Le PM canadien ncarte pas lide*
*Daller vers un  totalitarisme sanitaire , daprs les dfenseurs des liberts*


Faut-il faire usage des donnes cellulaires pour cibler les lieux de rassemblements des individus dans le cadre de la lutte contre la pandmie de coronavirus ? Cest une question qui oppose dfenseurs des liberts individuelles et gouvernements qui,  date, ont  minima en commun _de ne pas fermer la porte  cette possibilit_. 

Cest un sujet pineux qui amne des lus locaux comme le maire de Toronto  dclarer que la collecte des donnes de positionnement de millions de cellulaires a dj cours dans sa ville, ce, avant quil ne se rtracte pour affirmer le contraire.  date, la version officielle servie par son quipe est que _des partenariats sont en cours dtablissement avec des oprateurs de tlphonie dans le but dobtenir des donnes de positionnement totalement anonymes_. La Ville de Montral et le Service de police de la Ville de Montral (SPVM) ont pour leur part affirm quil tait hors de question pour eux dutiliser un tel systme.  _On ne se mettra pas  jouer les Big Brother pour surveiller sil y a des rassemblements_ dans le cadre de la COVID-19. Nous navons pas du tout lintention daller l , a assur le directeur des communications du SPVM, Andr Durocher.

Toutefois, au sommet le plus lev de ltat, on ncarte pas lide. En effet, dans le cadre dune confrence de presse mardi dernier, le Premier ministre canadien dclare :  _Je pense que nous reconnaissons que dans une situation d'urgence, nous devons prendre certaines mesures qui ne seraient pas prises en temps normal_. Mais pour autant que je sache, ce n'est pas une possibilit que nous examinons en ce moment. Mais comme je l'ai dit, _toutes les options sont sur la table pour faire ce qui est ncessaire pour assurer la scurit des Canadiens en ces temps exceptionnels._  

De faon officielle donc, le pistage des smartphones pour cibler les lieux de rassemblements des individus nest pas  lordre du jour au Canada dans le cadre de la lutte contre la pandmie de coronavirus. Le pays table sur dautres options technologiques, en loccurrence, une solution de la firme BlueDot. La start-up canadienne base  Toronto a t lune des premires  tirer la sonnette dalarme sur le risque de pandmie lie  lclosion,  lpoque, dune mystrieuse pidmie de pneumonie qui svissait dans la ville de Wuhan en Chine. Bien avant les premires dclarations de lOMS et toutes les mesures de confinement que le monde vit dsormais elle avait prvu, en sappuyant sur une intelligence artificielle, dans quels pays lpidmie allait ensuite circuler. 




Le systme de dtection de dtection rapide de propagation des maladies infectieuses de BlueDot repose sur les mthodes du traitement automatique du langage et dapprentissage automatique. Chaque jour, lintelligence artificielle pluche des centaines de milliers darticles sur internet et des donnes du trafic arien afin de dtecter et suivre les risques de propagation des agents pathognes. Toutes les 15 minutes, 24/24h, lalgorithme dcortique les rapports sanitaires officiels, analyse les forums de membres de corps mdical, les blogs, les articles en ligne et scanne les textes  la recherche de mots-cls et dexpressions lis aux maladies respiratoires anormales. Loutil mis sur pied par une quipe de mdecins, de vtrinaires, dpidmiologistes, de  data scientists  et de dveloppeurs peut lire 65 langues et est capable de traquer plus de 150 types de maladies.

Les ttes derrire loutil lentranent ensuite  reconnatre si linformation repre correspond  une menace ou  une pidmie relle ou non. Dans le cas o elle est crdible, elle fait lobjet dintroduction dans une base de donnes qui analyse divers paramtres : lieu du foyer, aroports alentours, itinraires anonymes des passagers ariens  travers le monde, donnes climatiques et sur le systme de sant de chaque pays, etc. Une fois lanalyse  son terme, BlueDot envoie une alerte  ses clients :  agences gouvernementales, compagnies ariennes, hpitaux  dans les lieux qui vont recevoir le plus grand nombre de ces voyageurs. Objectif : prvenir ces acteurs  se prparer au pire. 


BlueDot a reu du financement en dbut de semaine pour parfaire son modle prvisionnel de lvolution de la maladie. La firme a reu 275 millions de dollars dans le cadre dun investissement fdral destin  mobiliser les sciences dans la lutte contre le coronavirus.

Sources : National Post, The Logic 

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la dcision des dirigeants de ne pas empiter (pour le moment) sur les liberts individuelles de ses citoyens ? 
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du choix de s'appuyer sur l'intelligence artificielle plutt que sur le pistage des smartphones ? 

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Alibaba : un nouvel algorithme d'IA peut identifier les infections  coronavirus avec une prcision de 96 % et achever le processus de reconnaissance de la maladie en 20 secondes
 ::fleche::  CoronaCoin : les dveloppeurs de cryptomonnaie s'emparent du coronavirus pour crer un nouveau jeton morbide, dont le prix augmentera avec le nombre de personnes qui tombent malades ou meurent
 ::fleche::  Coronavirus : l'dition 2020 de la Game Developer Conference a t reporte  l't, suite  une vague d'annulations de grandes enseignes comme Facebook, Microsoft, Sony ou encore Unity

----------


## nasserk

Hier ils utilisaient l'excuse ridicule des enfants pour interdire le chiffrement, l c'est corona corona, et c'est mme pas interdire le chiffrement c'est de pister tous les citoyens, un totalitarisme digne de la chine et de la core du nord qui ne va surtout pas s'arrter avec le corona virus. Les mesures d'urgences exceptionelles temporaires il y a des dcnies, perdurent encore aujourd'hui...
Ne tombez pas dans le pige. Le choix ce n'est pas la sant ou la dictature, c'est un faux choix. On peut avoir la sant sans dictature. Avec une simple preparation on peut en finir, comme la core du Sud est entrain de le faire...

----------


## TheLastShot

> Hier ils utilisaient l'excuse ridicule des enfants pour interdire le chiffrement, l c'est corona corona, et c'est mme pas interdire le chiffrement c'est de pister tous les citoyens, un totalitarisme digne de la chine et de la core du nord qui ne va surtout pas s'arrter avec le corona virus. Les mesures d'urgences exceptionelles temporaires il y a des dcnies, perdurent encore aujourd'hui...
> Ne tombez pas dans le pige. Le choix ce n'est pas la sant ou la dictature, c'est un faux choix. On peut avoir la sant sans dictature. Avec une simple preparation on peut en finir, comme la core du Sud est entrain de le faire...


En thorie oui... Mais quand on voit certains faire n'importe quoi je commence  me demander si c'est rellement possible. Parce que autant les corens sont (de rputations tout du moins) "disciplins", alors que de notre ct bah c'est pas tout  fait a -_-
Alors certes le "totalitarisme" n'est pas une solution, mais le problme c'est d'arriver  en trouver une et de russir  la faire appliquer.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Les applications visant  suivre les personnes en quarantaine doivent-elles tre utilises sur la base du volontariat ou devraient-elles tre obligatoires ?


Dans les deux cas il y aura des tricheurs ... donc je vais rpondre par oui et non  la fois !




> Que pensez-vous de cette mesure ?


Swisscom ne fait que suivre le troupeau ... et on en oublient beaucoup aux passages des petits oprateurs ... altice, portugal telecom, sfr, tigo , wind, vimpelcom , hutshinson wampa, proximus, British Telecom , Free, Meteor ...




> Que pensez-vous de la dcision des dirigeants de ne pas empiter (pour le moment) sur les liberts individuelles de ses citoyens ?


Le pour le moment me fait rigoler car  demi mot on avoue qu'on le fait dj ... 




> Que pensez-vous du choix de s'appuyer sur l'intelligence artificielle plutt que sur le pistage des smartphones ?


Qu'on se serve de toutes les technos utiles et qu'on arrte de blablater ... 

---

Toutes ces mesures prises en urgence me font penser  ceci :

----------


## air-dex

Avant-hier la pdopornographie, hier le terrorisme islamiste, aujourd'hui le coronavirus, demain... Les prtextes changent, mais l'ide de s'en servir de chevaux de Troie pour faire passer des choses dangereuses de surveillance de masse reste la mme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les prtextes changent, mais l'ide de s'en servir de chevaux de Troie pour faire passer des choses dangereuses de surveillance de masse reste la mme.


Exactement ! Mais l a pourrait convaincre des gens, certaines personnes pensent que c'est justifi de perdre des liberts pour gagner de la scurit.
L  5:42 a parle de Singapour :
https://youtu.be/bM7AOBxqjnE?t=942
Ils ont t marqu par l'pidmie de SRAS de 2003 donc ils ont ragit trs vite, ds qu'il y a eu des contamins en Chine, ils ont anticip le truc.
Ils ont test pour trouver les porteurs de virus sans symptme (7000 tests par million de personnes).
Les gens sont fichs et on sait quel personne  t en contact avec quelle autre personne.
C'est cool pour les statistiques mais a craint pour la libert...

Bon de toute faon le gouvernement peut passer n'importe quoi de force, les gens ne peuvent pas manifester, sinon ils vont se prendre l'arme trs vite  ::P:

----------


## Invit

Le plus inquitant dans tout cela c'est que ces mesures prsentes comme exceptionnelles semblent pourtant s'appuyer sur des dispositifs bien rods.

De l  penser qu'elles taient dj actives auparavant il n'y a qu'un pas.     

On ne met pas en production, par philanthropie et en une semaine des applis permettant dagrger les donnes de localisation issues de cartes SIM, pas plus que l'on identifie au sein de chaque parti les interlocuteurs devant tre en interaction pour traiter et satisfaire ce type de requtes. Sans parler de l'ouverture des flux rseau entre les serveurs des oprateurs et ceux des gouvernements.   

Il est possible cependant de partir du postulat que les oprateurs disposent dj de ces applis. Mais cela reste  vrifier.

(edit: vous l'aurez compris, j'cris depuis le pays des Bisounours)

----------


## TheLastShot

> certaines personnes pensent que c'est justifi de perdre des liberts pour gagner de la scurit


Piti, pas cette pseudo-citation  la c*n... Evidemment que notre "libert" a des limites ! Exemple  la c*n, quand t'enferme quelqu'un en prison tu le prive de libert pour la scurit des autres... Du coup on fait quoi ? On libre tout le monde ?
Quand on est confin on est priv de libert pour minimiser au mieux les ravages de l'pidmie, et il est totalement goste de ne pas respecter a au risque de contaminer quelqu'un d'autre (ce qui le priverait de libert tant donn qu'il faudra l'hospitaliser). Et l le gros soucis c'est qu'il y en a qui s'en battent la raie ou qui sont totalement inconscient... Du coup on fait quoi ? On les laisse faire n'importe quoi et laisse la maladie se propager de manire exponentielle comme a semble tre le cas pour l'instant ?

Le problme c'est que dans cette citation il manque un paramtre trs important: la responsabilit. Et a, a a l'air d'tre en dficit chez certains... Donc excusez-moi, je vais avoir une pense un peu extrme, mais a ne me gnerait absolument qu'on confine certaines personnes de force si a peut m'assurer que ni moi ni les personnes qui me sont importantes ne soient contamin par cette salet...
Vous avez le droit de pas tre d'accord, mais je suppose que vous changeriez d'avis le jour o vous serez confins dans un lit d'hpital avec 40 de fivre sous assistance respiratoire. (ce que je ne souhaite  personne, bien videmment)

Je sais qu'on a tous envie de faire un gros bras d'honneur au gouvernement, et  raison, mais parfois il faut savoir faire confiance quand on nous dit que c'est pour notre bien si on nous interdit de mettre les doigts dans la prise lectrique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> quand t'enferme quelqu'un en prison tu le prive de libert pour la scurit des autres...


Ils ont t jug coupable de quelque chose. Pour finir en prison en France il faut vraiment le chercher. Il y a plein de multi rcidiviste qui ni ont jamais foutu les pieds.
Le problme c'est la surveillance de masse, c'est de vouloir savoir en permanence ou chaque individu se situe, alors que *l'crasante majorit des gens respectent le rglement*. C'est sympa  Singapour, mais je ne veux pas de a ici.
L suite a va tre d'implanter une puce RFID dans chaque citoyen.
Et si un jour un gouvernement plus totalitaire que celui de Valls prend le pouvoir en France ?




> Du coup on fait quoi ? On les laisse faire n'importe quoi et laisse la maladie se propager de manire exponentielle comme a semble tre le cas pour l'instant ?


De toute faon c'est trop tard. a a fonctionn  Singapour parce que le pays tait  fond ds les premiers cas en Chine. Le pays a test en masse, donc ils ont trouv des contamins sans symptme et ils ont pu les surveiller.
Il y a plein de gens dj contamin qui verront les symptmes  partir de mi-avril. Et il y a des contamins sans symptme qui vont continuer de contamin des autres. Mais bon t'as plus de 98% de chance de gurir, donc a va... De toute faon il faut que nos systmes immunitaires se mettent  jour, parce que si a se trouve a va revenir chaque anne le SARS-CoV-2.




> Donc excusez-moi, je vais avoir une pense un peu extrme, mais a ne me gnerait absolument qu'on confine certaines personnes de force si a peut m'assurer que ni moi ni les personnes qui me sont importantes ne soient contamin par cette salet...


Non mais l ce n'est pas question, l on parle de surveiller en permanence mme ceux qui respectent les rgles  la lettre, et a risque de continuer aprs l'pidmie.
Bon de toute faon les oprateurs comme Orange sont dj chaud pour collaborer avec le gouvernement.

Au Maroc comme punition quand tu sors sans justification valable t'as une baffe, les marocains comprennent mieux comme a :
Maroc. Les mthodes muscles de la police pour faire respecter le confinement




> mais je suppose que vous changeriez d'avis le jour o vous serez confins dans un lit d'hpital avec 40 de fivre sous assistance respiratoire. (ce que je ne souhaite  personne, bien videmment)


J'en ai rien  foutre de tomber malade et de mourir. (le SARS-CoV-2 ne fait pas peur de toute faon, je ne suis pas obse, je ne fais pas d'hypertension, je suis plutt en forme, je risque quasiment rien)
Ce qui me ferait chier c'est si un de mes parents taient atteint, parce qu'ils sont plus faible.

Mais aussi bien ce n'est pas en surveillant les smartphones des gens qu'on changerait quelque chose  ce stade...

----------


## Invit

Boh ! De toute faon, Macron vient de "temporairement" torpiller le code du travail...

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Poutine prend des prcautions contre le coronavirus alors que le Kremlin dvoile une application de suivi,* 
*Qui risque de transformer Moscou en  camp de concentration numrique* 

Alors que le nombre officiel de cas de Covid-19 en Russie est pass  2 777 mercredi, le prsident Vladimir Poutine prend des prcautions et tiendra une runion  distance pour se protger contre le coronavirus, a dclar le Kremlin aujourdhui, tandis que les autorits de Moscou ont dvoil une application pour smartphone conue pour garder un il sur les personnes qui ont reu l'ordre de rester chez elles  cause du coronavirus. La Russie a galement tendu mercredi son dispositif de verrouillage pour couvrir une plus grande partie de son territoire tentaculaire.

Selon Reuters, le mdecin Denis Protsenko a fait visiter au prsident de la Russie Vladimir Poutine, la semaine dernire, le principal hpital de Moscou spcialis dans le traitement du coronavirus et a serr la main du dirigeant russe. Mais Protsenko s'est isol depuis mardi dans son bureau, parce quil a t diagnostiqu positif au coronavirus. Un jour aprs, Poutine prend ses prcautions et a dcid de tenir une runion gouvernementale, prvue plus tard dans la journe de mercredi, par vidoconfrence, a indiqu le Kremlin.


Le Kremlin, qui a dclar que tout allait bien pour la sant du prsident, a dclar que Poutine gardait dsormais ses distances avec les autres et prfrait travailler  distance. A la question de savoir si Poutine avait chang sa faon de saluer les gens et s'il gardait dsormais ses distances, le porte-parole du Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov, a dclar:  Bien sr, maintenant tout le monde garde une distance sociale.  Tout le monde fait cela .

Moscou, une mtropole de plus de 12,5 millions d'habitants qui est devenue l'picentre de l'pidmie en Russie, est dans une situation inquitante depuis l'annonce d'un confinement partiel dimanche, selon Reuters. En plus de lapplication des mesures de distanciation sociale, les autorits de Moscou ont annonc deux autres mesures techniques pour surveiller certaines personnes alors que le nombre de personnes infectes a connu une augmentation de 440 personnes en une journe, et que vingt-quatre personnes sont mortes  ce jour en Russie, selon les autorits. 

*Moscou risque dtre transform en  camp de concentration numrique , selon les critiques du Kremlin*

La Russie a tendu son dispositif de confinement du coronavirus mercredi pour couvrir une plus grande partie de son territoire tentaculaire. Les rsidents ont t informs qu'ils ne peuvent quitter leur maison que pour acheter de la nourriture ou des mdicaments  proximit, recevoir un traitement mdical urgent, promener le chien ou vider leurs poubelles. Mme la Place Rouge tait en grande partie vide mardi, selon Reuters,  l'exception de la police qui a arrt des passants occasionnels pour vrifier leurs papiers.

Mercredi, un responsable de la ville de Moscou a dclar que les autorits avaient mis au point une application pour smartphone destine aux rsidents ayant contract le virus, qui permettrait aux fonctionnaires de surveiller leurs dplacements. L'application, qui est toujours en cours de test, sera disponible  partir de jeudi, a dclar le fonctionnaire de la ville, Eduard Lysenko,  la station de radio Ekho Moskvy.

Reuters a rapport que Moscou se prpare galement  dployer un systme de code QR  l'chelle de la ville o chaque rsident qui s'inscrit en ligne se verra attribuer un code unique qu'il pourra montrer aux policiers s'il est arrt lorsqu'il se rend au magasin ou  la pharmacie, a dclar le fonctionnaire. Ces deux mesures figurent dans un projet non confirm de plan pour un systme de surveillance  l'chelle de la ville qui a t diffus en ligne cette semaine, selon Reuters. Les critiques du Kremlin ont dclar que cela risquait de transformer Moscou en  camp de concentration numrique .

*Dautres autorits des pays touchs par le Covid-19 ne sont pas galement contre un traage des smartphones*

Les autorits du Singapour, qui ont confirm le premier patient du pays le 23 janvier dernier, demandaient aux citoyens, pour faire respecter les priodes d'isolement  domicile, d'activer les services de golocalisation sur leurs smartphones et de cliquer de faon priodique sur un lien envoy par SMS. Ce lien signalait leur position, confirmant qu'ils restaient effectivement chez eux. Ces derniers devaient rpondre aux messages dans un court laps de temps pour empcher que des tiers ne trichent en laissant leurs tlphones pendant quils saventurent  lextrieur.

La France nexclut pas galement des mesures similaires. La semaine dernire, le pays a annonc la mise en place dun comit de chercheurs et de mdecins qui sera notamment charg de conseiller lexcutif sur les pratiques de backtracking qui permettent didentifier les personnes en contact avec celles infectes par le coronavirus. Avant la dcision de la France, cette stratgie, qui vise  utiliser les donnes de golocalisation pour tenter denrayer la progression de lpidmie, avait dj t mise en uvre ou en passe de ltre en Core du Sud, en Allemagne, en Autriche, en Belgique, en Chine, en Core du Sud, en Espagne, aux tats-Unis, en Italie, en Isral, en Pologne, en Russie, ou encore  Tawan.

Quant au gouvernement suisse, il a fait appel  Swisscom pour quil lui signale les regroupements d'individus, selon un rapport publi la semaine dernire. Il a t demand  Swisscom didentifier les zones comptant au moins 20 cartes SIM dans un espace dune superficie de 100 mtres sur 100. Le but, pour les autorits, est de dterminer si la population respecte linterdiction de rassemblements de plus de cinq personnes dans lespace public,  savoir les places publiques, les promenades et les parcs, comme le stipule larticle 7c, alina 1 de lordonnance 2 COVID-19.

Lapplication de ces mesures de suivi par les gouvernements combines  dautres recommandations de lOrganisation mondiale de la sant (OMS) permet aujourdhui  certains pays comme le Singapour dtre parmi ceux qui contrlent le mieux la propagation de linfection. Cependant, selon Edward Snowden, sil faut reconnatre quil y a des rsultats, cela ne vient pas sans le revers de la mdaille. Il prvient quune fois cet arsenal dploy par les gouvernements, il sera difficile pour eux dy renoncer une fois la crise sanitaire sera termine.

Pour revenir,  la stratgie de Moscou pour faire respecter les mesures du confinement, Lysenko, le fonctionnaire de la ville, a dclar que toute personne ne disposant pas d'un appareil capable de tlcharger l'application de surveillance se verrait en prter un par les autorits de la ville qu'elle retournerait plus tard. Huit rgions du sud de la Russie ont mis en place des mesures de confinement similaires  Moscou mercredi, ce qui signifie que plus de 60 des 80 rgions de Russie sont maintenant en tat de confinement partiel, selon Reuters.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de lapplication de suivi et du systme de code QR  dployer  l'chelle de Moscou ?
 ::fleche::  Ces mesures sont-elles indispensables pour faire respecter les mesures de confinement ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que ces mesures de surveillance seront purement et simplement abandonnes par les gouvernements une fois que la crise du coronavirus sera termine ? 

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  COVID-19 : la France n'est pas contre un traage des smartphones, pour dterminer si des personnes a priori saines ont t en contact avec des individus contamins
 ::fleche::  Covid-19 : faut-il pister les tlphones pour cibler les lieux de rassemblements ? Le PM canadien n'carte pas l'ide, d'aller vers un  totalitarisme sanitaire , d'aprs les dfenseurs des liberts
 ::fleche::  Le gouvernement suisse fait appel  Swisscom pour lui signaler les regroupements d'individus, dans une tentative pour faire respecter les mesures de distanciation sociale
 ::fleche::   Les mesures de surveillance high-tech contre l'pidmie de Covid-19 survivront au virus et pourront devenir permanentes , prvient Snowden,  propos de mthodes comme le traage de smartphones

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*Des experts de l'UE prparent une technologie autour des smartphones pour aider  stopper la propagation du coronavirus*
*Dans le cadre dune initiative respectueuse de la vie prive*

Un groupe d'experts europens s'apprte  lancer une technologie autour des smartphones pour retrouver les personnes qui ont t en contact avec des tiers infects par le coronavirus. La manuvre est destine  aider les autorits sanitaires  agir rapidement pour enrayer sa propagation.

 C'est une mthode prouve pour aider  contenir la propagation des maladies infectieuses. L'objectif est d'informer le plus rapidement possible des tiers qui sont entrs en contact avec des personnes infectes, afin que les bonnes mesures soient prises en temps utile. Dans le cas du SRAS-CoV-2, une grande partie des transmissions se fait par des gouttelettes qui ne se dplacent que sur une certaine distance (environ 2 mtres). Le dispositif cible des individus qui peuvent avoir t exposs au virus par la proximit physique. C'est pourquoi l'initiative PEPP-PT utilise le terme de _traage de proximit_ , indiquent les chercheurs  propos de lapproche.


L'initiative consiste en la collecte de donnes via des smartphones pour savoir avec qui une personne atteinte du virus a t en contact troit, ce, pour pouvoir ensuite alerter les personnes  risque. Le projet dnomm Pan-European Privacy Preserving Proximity Tracing (PEPP-PT), qui mobilise 130 experts, doit dboucher sur la mise sur pied dune plateforme technologique sous licence dici le 7 avril. Celle-ci servira de base  diverses applications dont le dploiement dbutera  peu prs une semaine plus tard. 

_La plateforme en gestation fait un usage anonyme de la technologie Bluetooth des tlphones portables d'une manire qui respecte le rglement gnral de l'Union europenne sur la protection des donnes (GDPR)_. Cela vite deffectuer un suivi intrusif des donnes de localisation. Le systme enregistre (pendant deux semaines) les connexions tablies entre les smartphones sur ces derniers, plutt que sur un serveur central, en utilisant un chiffrement fort. Seules les autorits sanitaires locales sont considres comme des personnes de confiance pour tlcharger des donnes afin de pouvoir avertir les personnes  risque d'infection et leur dire de s'isoler. Selon une tude ralise par des chercheurs du Big Data Institute de l'universit d'Oxford, 60 % de la population d'un pays devrait tre implique pour que l'approche soit efficace. Les personnes qui ne possdent pas de smartphones doivent mettre des dispositifs compatibles Bluetooth  enfiler autour d'un bras. 

Linitiative PEPP-PT fait suite  lutilisation successive de technologies centres sur les smartphones pour suivre la propagation du virus et appliquer les mesures de mise en quarantaine. Elle est similaire  l'application TraceTogether de Singapour, mais le modle europen utilisera des codes pays afin de pouvoir fonctionner au-del des frontires. 

*Le Canada mise sur lIA plutt que sur les technologies centres sur les smartphones*

De faon officielle, le pistage des smartphones pour cibler les lieux de rassemblements des individus nest pas  lordre du jour au Canada dans le cadre de la lutte contre la pandmie de coronavirus. Le pays table sur dautres options technologiques, en loccurrence, une solution de la firme BlueDot. La start-up canadienne base  Toronto a t lune des premires  tirer la sonnette dalarme sur le risque de pandmie lie  lclosion,  lpoque, dune mystrieuse pidmie de pneumonie qui svissait dans la ville de Wuhan en Chine. Bien avant les premires dclarations de lOMS et toutes les mesures de confinement que le monde vit dsormais elle avait prvu, en sappuyant sur une intelligence artificielle, dans quels pays lpidmie allait ensuite circuler. 

Le systme de dtection de dtection rapide de propagation des maladies infectieuses de BlueDot repose sur les mthodes du traitement automatique du langage et dapprentissage automatique. Chaque jour, lintelligence artificielle pluche des centaines de milliers darticles sur internet et des donnes du trafic arien afin de dtecter et suivre les risques de propagation des agents pathognes. Toutes les 15 minutes, 24/24h, lalgorithme dcortique les rapports sanitaires officiels, analyse les forums de membres de corps mdical, les blogs, les articles en ligne et scanne les textes  la recherche de mots-cls et dexpressions lis aux maladies respiratoires anormales. Loutil mis sur pied par une quipe de mdecins, de vtrinaires, dpidmiologistes, de  data scientists  et de dveloppeurs peut lire 65 langues et est capable de traquer plus de 150 types de maladies.

Les ttes derrire loutil lentranent ensuite  reconnatre si linformation repre correspond  une menace ou  une pidmie relle ou non. Dans le cas o elle est crdible, elle fait lobjet dintroduction dans une base de donnes qui analyse divers paramtres*: lieu du foyer, aroports alentours, itinraires anonymes des passagers ariens  travers le monde, donnes climatiques et sur le systme de sant de chaque pays, etc. Une fois lanalyse  son terme, BlueDot envoie une alerte  ses clients*: agences gouvernementales, compagnies ariennes, hpitaux  dans les lieux qui vont recevoir le plus grand nombre de ces voyageurs. Objectif : prvenir ces acteurs  se prparer au pire. 


BlueDot a reu du financement en dbut de semaine pour parfaire son modle prvisionnel de lvolution de la maladie. La firme a reu 275 millions de dollars dans le cadre dun investissement fdral destin  mobiliser les sciences dans la lutte contre le coronavirus.

Sources : PEPP-PT, sciencemag

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette initiative ?  

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Alibaba : un nouvel algorithme d'IA peut identifier les infections  coronavirus avec une prcision de 96 % et achever le processus de reconnaissance de la maladie en 20 secondes
 ::fleche::  CoronaCoin : les dveloppeurs de cryptomonnaie s'emparent du coronavirus pour crer un nouveau jeton morbide, dont le prix augmentera avec le nombre de personnes qui tombent malades ou meurent
 ::fleche::  Coronavirus : l'dition 2020 de la Game Developer Conference a t reporte  l't, suite  une vague d'annulations de grandes enseignes comme Facebook, Microsoft, Sony ou encore Unity

----------


## nasserk

Je soutiens a, pas les mesures d'urgences totalitaires soi disant temporaires qui peuvent durer indfiniment

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est une mthode prouve pour aider  contenir la propagation des maladies infectieuses. *L'objectif est d'informer le plus rapidement possible des tiers qui sont entrs en contact avec des personnes infectes*, afin que les bonnes mesures soient prises en temps utile. Dans le cas du SRAS-CoV-2, une grande partie des transmissions se fait par des gouttelettes qui ne se dplacent que sur une certaine distance (environ 2 mtres). Le dispositif cible des individus qui peuvent avoir t exposes au virus par la proximit physique. C'est pourquoi l'initiative PEPP-PT utilise le terme de _traage de proximit_ , indiquent les chercheurs  propos de lapproche.


En France quasiment personne n'a t test, donc a ne va pas servir  grand chose dans le cas du SRAS-CoV-2.
Mais bon peut-tre que ce sera utile  la prochaine nouvelle maladie. Il faudra faire comme  Singapour et ragir extrmement vite, c'est en Janvier 2019 qu'il aurait fallut tester en masse, puis suivre les contamins.
Si une personne a t test positive, elle peut toujours sortir sans son smartphone, quand elle sera  moins de 2 mres d'un individu il n'y aura pas d'alerte.

Peut-tre que technologie de surveillance sera utilis pour le d-confinement progressif. Ceux qui ont gurit de la maladie ont dvelopp des anticorps, on pourrait peut-tre les laisser circuler tranquillement, parce que comme leur organisme est un peu mieux prpar, c'est moins grave si ils se font contaminer une seconde fois.

Aprs l'pidmie est-ce que les gouvernements arrteront de suivre tout le monde ?

----------


## Stan Adkens

* Les dictatures naissent souvent face  une menace  : un expert de l'ONU met en garde contre une menace  long terme pour la vie prive,* 
*Dans le cadre de la surveillance du coronavirus*

Le nouveau coronavirus continue de se propager avec plus de 200 pays et territoires touchs  ce jour. Pour ralentir la vitesse des infections, les gouvernements adoptent des mesures strictes de surveillance des populations que personne naurait imagin dans certains des pays il y a seulement quelques mois. Cest dans ce contexte quun responsable des Nations Unies met garde contre une menace  long terme pour la vie prive dans le cadre de cette surveillance pour faire respecter les mesures de confinement contre le coronavirus.

Plus de 846 000 personnes ont t infectes par le nouveau coronavirus dans le monde et 41 482 en sont mortes, selon un rapport du WorldOmeter, un site Web qui calcule en temps rel des donnes relatives  la population mondiale. La pandmie de coronavirus a conduit les gouvernements  se dclarer essentiellement sur le pied de guerre - de nombreux hommes politiques faisant rfrence  un ennemi ou un agresseur "invisible".


Dans une tentative de rompre la chaine des infections par le virus, mme les pays considrs comme les dmocraties les plus librales du monde ont mis en place des mesures de quarantaine qui semblaient impensables, coupant certaines parties de leur pays des autres et privant les populations de tout dplacement. Pour faire respecter ces mesures, les responsables de plusieurs gouvernements se sont tourns vers des technologies plus autoritaires : de la reconnaissance faciale  la localisation des tlphones pour tracer les infections et surveiller la population tout en appliquant des mesures de confinement et de quarantaine.

Cependant, le danger est que les mesures mises en place pour protger les citoyens dans des circonstances exceptionnelles, alors que la plupart des gens reconnaissent qu'elles sont ncessaires, puissent survivre  la crise actuelle, a dclar Joseph Cannataci, le rapporteur spcial des Nations unies sur le droit  la vie prive.

 Les dictatures et les socits autoritaires commencent souvent face  une menace , a dclar M. Cannataci  la Fondation Thomson Reuters.  C'est pourquoi il est important d'tre vigilant aujourd'hui et de ne pas cder toutes nos liberts , a-t-il ajout daprs The Independent.

Selon M. Cannataci, bien qu'il soit difficile d'valuer correctement chaque mesure pendant que la pandmie se poursuit, des garde-fous devraient tre mis en place pour garantir que les rponses soient ncessaires et proportionnes. Il a dclar  la fondation que les mesures de surveillance devraient tre inscrites dans la loi et clairement limites dans le temps.

*Les technologies de surveillance mises en place par certains gouvernements*

Avec des infections signales  travers le monde depuis que les premiers cas ont t identifis en Chine en dcembre 2019, les gouvernements ont adopt diverses mesures pour endiguer la contagion.

La Chine, qui a longtemps impos des technologies restrictives  ses citoyens, semble tre sortie de sa premire vague d'infection transmise  l'intrieur du pays aprs des mois de mesures de quarantaine fortement polices dans les rgions les plus touches, daprs The Independent.

En plus d'utiliser des drones et la reconnaissance faciale  qu'elle utilise dj pour surveiller les musulmans ougours dans la province du Xinjiang, selon The Independent , la Chine a introduit un systme obligatoire de feux de circulation qui utilise une application mobile pour dterminer si les gens peuvent se dplacer ou se rencontrer. Les citoyens sont encourags  utiliser une application de suivi pour smartphone, et les personnes classes en rouge ou en jaune sur l'application ne sont pas autorises  voyager ou  visiter des lieux publics, tels que les restaurants ou les centres commerciaux, pendant 14 jours respectivement.

Isral a permis  son agence antiterroriste de surveiller les donnes de localisation des tlphones  gnralement utilis sur les Palestiniens, selon The Independent  pour alerter les personnes qui peuvent avoir t en contact avec une personne infecte ou pour signaler aux porteurs du virus quils ont viol les rgles de la quarantaine.  Nous allons trs bientt commencer  utiliser la technologie, les moyens numriques que nous avons utiliss pour lutter contre le terrorisme , tels ont t les mots employs par le Premier ministre d'Isral Benjamin Netanyahu.


Singapour a lanc une application de recherche de contacts sur smartphone pour aider  identifier ceux qui ont t exposs  des personnes infectes. Linnovation technologique des autorits de Singapour pour le suivi des mouvements est lintroduction dune application dnomme TraceTogether. Elle utilise la technologie Bluetooth pour noter les contacts troits des citoyens  les personnes dont ils se sont approchs  moins de 2 mtres et avec lesquelles ils ont pass au moins 30 minutes.

Le gouvernement sud-coren, qui a t largement salu pour ses efforts visant  ralentir la propagation de l'pidmie, a initialement publi des informations trs dtailles sur les cas confirms, notamment l'ge, le sexe et les trajets quotidiens. Ce qui a permis aux dveloppeurs Web dtablir des cartes dtailles des mouvements des citoyens en utilisant la vidosurveillance, le suivi tlphonique et la localisation des transactions bancaires.

Au Royaume-Uni, les dfenseurs de la vie prive ont averti Whitehall qu'il pourrait chercher  utiliser les donnes de localisation anonymes des clients pour cartographier les mouvements des personnes  une affirmation que la compagnie de tlphone O2 a dmentie.

Selon The Independent, la police britannique n'a reu l'ordre d'arrter et dinfliger une amende aux gens qu'en "dernier recours", aprs que certaines forces aient t critiques pour leurs tactiques. La police de Warrington a dclar qu'elle avait dlivr six citations  comparatre pour des infractions telles que le fait d'acheter des "articles non essentiels" et de "sortir en voiture par ennui", tandis que la police du Derbyshire a admis avoir utilis des drones pour surveiller les citoyens qui se promnent dans les collines du Peak District, a rapport The Independent.

L'ancien juge de la Cour suprme Lord Sumption a compar l'application des mesures de confinement du Premier ministre Boris Johnson   un tat policier , tandis que l'avocat des droits de l'homme Jules Carey a accus les forces de police trop zles de contribuer  un  sentiment dystopique de la socit .

*Les outils volontaires, tels que les applications de suivi des appels tlphoniques ncessitant le consentement des utilisateurs, devraient tre privilgis*

M. Cannataci a averti que les donnes obtenues par le suivi tlphonique pourraient tre utilises  mauvais escient ou voles pour diffamer les minorits ethniques, religieuses ou sexuelles vulnrables, les exposant ainsi au risque de violence et de discrimination. Selon lui, si les donnes sanitaires peuvent tre utiles pour valuer la vulnrabilit des citoyens au Covid-19, elles pourraient galement tre utilises de manire abusive pour identifier les personnes sropositives dans les pays o cette maladie est considre comme un indicateur d'homosexualit et o l'homophobie est rpandue.

 Nous devons tre trs prudents dans l'utilisation de ces outils , a dclar M. Cannataci.  Et les citoyens doivent utiliser tous les moyens dont ils disposent pour influencer  la fois les politiques et les lois qui les concernent .

Les gouvernements devraient privilgier les outils volontaires - tels que les applications de suivi des appels tlphoniques ncessitant le consentement des utilisateurs - plutt que des pouvoirs de surveillance plus tendus, a dclar M. Cannataci, avant dexhorter les pays  mettre en place des organes indpendants pour superviser ces mesures.  Toute forme de donnes peut tre mal utilise de manire incroyablement mauvaise , a-t-il dclar.  Si vous avez un dirigeant qui veut abuser du systme, le systme est l , a-t-il indiqu.

La mise en garde du responsable de lONU intervient alors quun groupe dexperts de l'UE prparent une technologie autour des smartphones, dcrite comme une initiative respectueuse de la vie prive, pour aider  stopper la propagation du coronavirus. Linitiative, baptise Pan-European Privacy Preserving Proximity Tracing (PEPP-PT), consiste en la collecte de donnes via des smartphones pour savoir avec qui une personne atteinte du virus a t en contact troit, ce, pour pouvoir ensuite alerter les personnes  risque. 

Le projet, qui mobilise 130 experts, doit dboucher sur la mise sur pied dune plateforme technologique sous licence dici le 7 avril prochain. Celle-ci servira de base  diverses applications dont le dploiement dbutera  peu prs une semaine plus tard.

Bien que certains gouvernements aient dj dploy des technologies de surveillance de masse au niveau national et international bien avant cette crise, esprons que ce nouveau dploiement de surveillance, non encadr par la lgislation, soit abandonn une fois que lurgence sanitaire sera termine.  

Source : The Independent

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que ces mesures de surveillance seront abandonnes une fois que la crise sera termine ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Poutine prend des prcautions contre le coronavirus alors que le Kremlin dvoile une application de suivi, qui risque de transformer Moscou en  camp de concentration numrique 
 ::fleche::  COVID-19 : la France n'est pas contre un traage des smartphones, pour dterminer si des personnes a priori saines ont t en contact avec des individus contamins
 ::fleche::  Isral dcide d'utiliser une technologie antiterroriste pour limiter la propagation du coronavirus, annonce faite par le Premier ministre Benjamin Netanyahu
 ::fleche::  Des experts de l'UE prparent une technologie autour des smartphones pour aider  stopper la propagation du coronavirus, dans le cadre d'une initiative respectueuse de la vie prive

----------


## TheLastShot

> Mais bon peut-tre que ce sera utile  la prochaine nouvelle maladie. Il faudra faire comme  Singapour et ragir extrmement vite, c'est en Janvier 2019 qu'il aurait fallut tester en masse, puis suivre les contamins.


Tu compares un pays de 5 millions d'habitants, rpartis sur quelques 720km, avec un de 65 millions d'habitants, sur prs de 650.000 km ? T'es conscient que le stock de tests n'est pas illimit ? Qu'en plus il y a eu deux cas dtects  Paris et 1  Bordeaux ? Que les premiers symptmes mettent du temps  apparaitre et ne sont pas toujours dtects ?

Aprs je dis pas que les dirigeants n'ont pas fait d'erreurs, mais faut peut-tre comparer ce qui est comparable...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aprs je dis pas que les dirigeants n'ont pas fait d'erreurs, mais faut peut-tre comparer ce qui est comparable...


Des pays asiatiques ont subit un traumatisme dans le pass (2003), donc maintenant ils sont au taquet. Au prochain virus tous les pays seront  fond ds le dbut. (sauf si a arrive dans plusieurs dcennies)
Singapour a utilis la technologie de traage pour prvenir les gens qu'ils ont t en contact avec des contamins, c'est pour a que je parle de ce pays. Cette technologie est efficace si elle est utilise au dbut de la crise. En France c'est trop tard pour localiser les personnes contamins.

C'est montrer l ( partir de 15:45) :
https://youtu.be/bM7AOBxqjnE?t=943
Ils ont cherch les porteurs de virus sans symptme ds le dbut.
7000 tests par million de personnes (fin mars).

----------


## TheLastShot

> Singapour a utilis la technologie de traage pour prvenir les gens qu'ils ont t en contact avec des contamins, c'est pour a que je parle de ce pays. Cette technologie est efficace si elle est utilise au dbut de la crise. En France c'est trop tard pour localiser les personnes contamins.


Alors, je vais me permettre de te citer toi-mme:



> Le problme c'est la surveillance de masse, c'est de vouloir savoir en permanence ou chaque individu se situe, alors que l'crasante majorit des gens respectent le rglement. C'est sympa  Singapour, mais je ne veux pas de a ici.
> L suite a va tre d'implanter une puce RFID dans chaque citoyen.
> Et si un jour un gouvernement plus totalitaire que celui de Valls prend le pouvoir en France ?


Alors soit tu as un problme de cohrence dans ta pense en ce qui concerne la surveillance (qui est forcment de masse, parce que sinon a supposerait que tu sais  l'avance qui sont les gens  surveiller et donc que tu n'as pas besoin de le faire ou que tu le fais dj...), soit tu as chang d'avis entre temps, soit tu supposes que la surveillance c'est bon pour Singapour mais que nous on est au dessus de a...

Quelle est ton choix camarade ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour moi ce n'est pas incohrent, je peux dire ces 2 choses en parallle :
- la surveillance de masse supprime des liberts / il ne faut pas que la crise du SARS-CoV-2 soit utilis comme prtexte pour surveiller chaque individu
-  Singapour cette technologie a peut-tre aid  limiter l'pidmie
Il y a rien de contradictoire dans les 2 ides.

Quand c'est utilis a peut tre utile, mais le jeu n'en vaut pas la chandelle.
 chaque crise les gouvernements en profitent pour supprimer des liberts, par exemple, la surveillance de masse qui a fait scandale sous Obama a du commencer en Septembre 2001.
En France il y a des camras partout et on limite l'utilisation de l'argent liquide soit disant pour lutter contre le terrorisme, alors que le 14 juillet 2016  Nice il y avait des camras partout et le terroriste  louer un camion par carte bancaire.

Pour moi en France c'est trop tard pour commencer  tracer toutes les personnes, donc l ce serait inefficace et liberticide, alors que a aurait pu tre liberticide mais un peu efficace.
Mais peut-tre que la prochaine fois, avant que le premier cas n'arrive en France, le systme sera dj mis en place, on testera beaucoup de monde, pour les isoler et demander aux personnes qui ont t en contact de se faire tester.
C'est possible que des lus disent "il faut absolument viter une crise comme en 2020" et ils ficheront tous les individus. Ils pourront utiliser l'argument " l'poque a a t test  Singapour et a a t plutt efficace pour eux".

Enfin bref on va rester encore longtemps en confinement et aprs il devrait y avoir une crise conomique majeur.
Ce serait bien que des outils de surveillance de masse ne soient pas mis en place d'ici l, tant pis si a augmente un peu le nombre de morts.
Il y a plein de chefs d'entreprises qui vont faire faillite qui seront peut-tre chaud  l'ide de rejoindre le mouvement des gilets jaunes. La classe moyenne va prendre cher.
On pourrait se retrouver comme dans les annes 1920 et a va tre chaud.
L on voit bien la fragilit de la mondialisation. Un petit coronavirus et tout se casse la gueule.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*COVID-19 : la France confirme que l'option du traage des smartphones est sur la table,*
*mais que l'utilisation d'une telle application se fera sur la base du volontariat * 

La France a annonc la mise en place dun comit de chercheurs et de mdecins qui sera notamment charg de conseiller lexcutif sur les pratiques de backtracking qui permettent didentifier les personnes en contact avec celles infectes par le coronavirus.

Compos de douze chercheurs et mdecins, le comit analyse recherche et expertise (CARE) a t install mardi 24 mars  llyse par Emmanuel Macron en prsence du Premier ministre douard Philippe, du ministre de la Sant Olivier Vran et de la ministre de lEnseignement suprieur, de la Recherche et de lInnovation Frdrique Vidal.

Prsid par Franoise Barr-Sanoussi, virologiste  lInstitut Pasteur/Inserm, prix Nobel et dcouvreuse du virus du SIDA, le comit assurera  le suivi des tudes thrapeutiques autorises en France et les essais engags sur des traitements  ltranger .

Selon un communiqu de la prsidence de la Rpublique, repris par Reuters, le comit CARE doit accompagner la rflexion des autorits accompagnera  la rflexion des autorits sur la doctrine et la capacit  raliser des tests ainsi que sur lopportunit de la mise en place dune stratgie numrique didentification des personnes ayant t au contact de personnes infectes . Celle-ci pourrait sappuyer sur la golocalisation des smartphones.

*Le gouvernement privilgie le volontariat*

En compagnie du ministre de la Sant Olivier Vran, Edouard Philippe a rpondu, ce mercredi soir, aux premires questions de la mission dinformation, nouvellement mise en place par les dputs. Il a confirm que loption du tracking tait sur la table. Toutefois aucune loi ne viendrait rendre obligatoire lapplication :  Ces dispositifs en France ne seraient pas lgalement permis. On pourrait peut-tre sur le fondement dun engagement volontaire utiliser ces mthodes pour mieux tracer la circulation du virus, mais nous navons pas dinstrument lgal et nous ne travaillons pas sur des instruments qui le rendraient obligatoire . En clair, le gouvernement laisse la question ouverte, mais lorgne une solution volontaire sappuyant donc sur le consentement des personnes concernes.

Le principe serait donc le suivant : les Franais utilisent volontairement une application mobile ddie, qui enregistre les contacts des personnes quils rencontrent. En cas de contraction du virus, toutes les personnes rencontres prcdemment, sur les 14 derniers jours par exemple, peuvent alors tre alertes pour se faire dpister et/ou se mettre en quarantaine stricte.

Un tel dispositif a t dploy  Tawan et en Core du Sud. En Europe, le projet le plus abouti est men par un consortium pilot par des chercheurs de luniversit britannique dOxford. Ils ont travaill sur une application mobile qui, grce  la technologie sans fil Bluetooth, est capable de dtecter si un autre tlphone mobile quip de cette mme application se trouve  proximit immdiate. Les donnes ainsi captes, conserves uniquement sur le tlphone et un temps dfini pour ne pas violer la protection des donnes personnelles, ne serviraient qu alerter les personnes prcdemment croises en cas de symptmes et/ou de dtection du virus.

Cette application, qui ne se base sur aucune golocalisation, ne permet pas de savoir qui a fait courir le risque d'tre contamin ni o.

Ce schma rsume lide des chercheurs 


 Une application de pistage des contacts, qui enregistre dans une mmoire locale les contacts de proximit et informe immdiatement ceux des cas positifs, peut permettre de contrler l'pidmie si elle est utilise par suffisamment de personnes , estiment les chercheurs dans la prsentation de leurs travaux.   En ciblant les recommandations de quarantaine uniquement sur les personnes  risque, les pidmies pourraient tre contenues sans avoir besoin de mesures de confinement gnralis, prjudiciables  la socit .

*Les rsultats de lenqute du CARE*

Selon une tude du CARE, le traage des contacts au travers dune application tlphone est trs utile parce quun individu peut infecter les autres avant mme de montrer les symptmes du Covid-19. Une mise en quarantaine immdiate permettrait de protger la famille, les amis et les collgues de ceux qui sont entrs en contact troit avec une personne atteinte du Covid-19. Si utilise par un nombre suffisant de personnes, une telle application permettrait de contrler lpidmie sans avoir besoin de recourir  des mesures prolonges et trs coteuses de confinement gnral.


*Raisons pour installer lapplication*
 Une politique de traage numrique ne peut tre efficace que sil y a un nombre suffisant de citoyens qui adhrent au principe et installent lapplication. Les rsultats de notre tude sont  ce titre encourageants et suggrent le potentiel dune telle approche.

 Notre tude suggre que le public franais serait plus en faveur dune installation volontaire que dune installation automatique (avec possibilit de dsinstallation), mme si les deux modes dinstallation semblent recueillir le soutien de la majorit des personnes que nous avons interroges. Il y a des tensions videntes entre ces deux approches. Une installation automatique amnerait certainement  des taux plus levs dadoption, par exemple parce quelle rduit les cots dinstallation. Cependant, le mode dinstallation automatique a un caractre beaucoup plus intrusif et son implmentation pose des questions en termes de respect des lois en vigueur.

 Les raisons les plus souvent cites contre une installation sont la peur dun piratage du tlphone, la crainte que le gouvernement ne renforce la surveillance, et une plus grande anxit. Il semble essentiel de prendre en compte ces craintes dans le dveloppement de lapplication et les procdures dinstallation. Dun point de vue technique, il semble tout  fait possible dviter lutilisation des donnes GPS et de se reposer uniquement sur les capacits de la technologie Bluebooth (comme  Singapour). Dun point de vue organisationnel, il semble quil sera aussi crucial de faire appel  une autorit renomme, transparente, et indpendante du gouvernement, pour tablir la confiance des Franais dans cette approche. Nos rsultats suggrent en effet que beaucoup de Franais se mfieront dune politique de traage numrique initie par la seule volont du gouvernement.  ce titre, une installation automatique pourrait tre beaucoup plus difficile  instaurer politiquement .

Sources : Assemble Nationale, enqute CARE

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous d'une telle application ?
 ::fleche::  Seriez-vous dispos  l'utiliser

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Que pensez-vous d'une telle application ?


L'ide de pister via la techno les personnes infectes ou  risque pour prvenir, et mettre en confinement apparait excellente sur le papier. 

Il y a un norme "MAIS". Je vais englober dans ce "MAIS" plusieurs choses et scnarios/scnarii. 

Le jour ou l'on dit on dconfine : 

Tout ce qui attrait  des choix de vie (se marier, achat d'une maison, divorcer, engager des travaux, dmnager , raliser un projet professionnel , organisation d'un dcs ...) , et tout ce qui attrait  des acte administratif / mdicaux / lgaux (contrle technique, renouvellement de documents officiels , rendez et convocation officielles , examen mdical ... ) .

On va se retrouver avec une France/Europe  2 vitesses ... Les confins VS les non confins . Les personnes confins ne pourront plus vivre normalement. J'entends par la une surveillance sur des gens de bonne fois , potentiellement non malade avec un emballement du systme administrativo-bureaucratique contre eux .

4 exemples concrets de situations, tires par le cheveux ou des situations paradoxales pourraient arriver : 

1) vous avez un examen officiel qui tombe un jour ou vous tes confins (permis, concours, examen de fin d'tude ... ) > vous transgressez la rgle de confinement pour passer votre examen au risque d'avoir une amende et de finir devant la justice / en prison , vous n'allez pas  l'examen et ratez celui ci au risque renoncer  un projet de vie ?

2) vous avez un entretien d'embauche alors que vous tes confin , on doit  tout prix vous rencontrer physiquement > vous transgressez la rgle de confinement pour aller  l'entretien d'embauche au risque d'avoir une amende et de finir devant la justice / en prison , vous n'allez pas  l'entretien d'embauche au risque de pas trouver de travail de vous faire devancer et rester lencore ongtemps au chmage ?

3) vous souhaitez renouveler un document officiel (carte d'identit ou carte grise) car celui ci arrive  chance > vous transgressez la rgle de confinement pour refaire un titre d'identit au risque d'avoir une amende et de finir devant la justice / en prison ,  vous n'allez pas refaire un titre d'identit au risque de ne pas plus pouvoir traverser une frontire pour aller travailler ou de voir votre famille ?

4) vous tes inscrit sur un site de rencontre , vous avez un rencard avec celui/celle qui vous a tap dans l'oeil > vous transgressez la rgle de confinement pour rencontrer votre me sur au risque d'avoir une amende et de finir devant la justice / en prison , vous n'allez pas au rencard et resterez vieux garon/vieille fille  vie ?

---

C'est pour dire que les mesures post dconfinements auront des rpercussions bien au del de ce que l'on peut imaginer. Ajouter  cela une crise ou des crises (?) inattendue(s) en plus des restes de la crise de 2008 ...

Alors si des soignants ou le corps mdical nous lit , celui ci va dclencher un incendie et tre fou de rage . 

Ce que pensent beaucoup de monde tout bas : " Les mesures de confinement on en a strictement rien  foutre . Quitte  avoir le culot de les outrepasser pour ne pas se faire interdire/empcher/bloquer/contrer ". 

Ajoutez  cela les effets psychologiques, psychiques ... en terme d'exaspration et de ras le bol on va attendre des sommets > gilet jaune puissance 10000 .

---

Je parie que vous serez plus d'un a me mettre des pouces rouges et  tre trs en colre  lecture de ce commentaire.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Big Brother  l're du coronavirus - plus de 100 groupes alertent contre une extension de la surveillance :*
* Nous vivons un temps extraordinaire, mais les droits de l'homme s'appliquent toujours *

 Les dictatures naissent souvent face  une menace , a dclar cette semaine le rapporteur spcial des Nations unies, Joseph Cannataci, mettant en garde contre une menace pour la vie prive dans le cadre de lutilisation de la surveillance pour suivre les populations, qui pourrait survivre  la priode de la pandmie du coronavirus. Jeudi, plus de 100 groupes de la socit civile ont exhort les gouvernements  ne pas utiliser la pandmie mondiale comme couverture pour mettre en place de futurs espionnages lectroniques envahissants, mais  s'assurer que les donnes soient effaces une fois la crise sanitaire termine.  

Selon la dclaration conjointe, les groupes de dfense des droits de l'homme reconnaissent que la technologie peut et doit jouer un rle important dans cet effort pour sauver des vies, par exemple, en diffusant des informations sur la sant publique et en amliorant l'accs aux soins de sant. Toutefois, les groupes sont contre  une augmentation des pouvoirs de surveillance numrique de l'tat, tels que l'accs aux donnes de localisation des tlphones portables , qui menace  la vie prive, la libert d'expression et la libert dassociation, d'une manire qui pourrait violer les droits et dgrader la confiance dans les autorits publiques . Selon eux, au lieu dtre efficaces, ces mesures saperaient toute rponse de sant publique.


La dclaration est cosigne par les groupes qui viennent du monde entier, dont Amnesty International, Access Now, Big Brother Watch, le Comit pour la protection des journalistes, l'Electronic Privacy Information Center (EPIC) Human Rights Watch, Privacy International, Public Citizen, WITNESS et la World Wide Web Foundation.

Les groupes reconnaissent que la crise de sant publique  exige une rponse coordonne et  grande chelle , mais ils demandent instamment aux gouvernements  de faire preuve de leadership dans la lutte contre la pandmie de manire  garantir que l'utilisation des technologies numriques pour suivre et surveiller les individus et les populations se fasse dans le strict respect des droits de l'homme . Selon eux, de telles mesures prsentent galement un risque de discrimination et peuvent nuire de manire disproportionne  des communauts dj marginalises.

Alors que le nouveau coronavirus dcouvert en Chine en dcembre dernier se rpandait dans dautres pays, la capacit  suivre le virus grce  la technologie numrique a t essentielle pour comprendre l'volution de l'pidmie. Le Guardian a rapport en mars que  les citoyens chinois ont d s'adapter  un nouveau niveau d'intrusion gouvernementale  et que les critiques s'inquitent de la persistance de la surveillance mme aprs la fin de la pandmie. Avant mme que l'pidmie de coronavirus ne commence en Chine  la fin de l'anne dernire, le pays tait largement connu et critiqu pour sa surveillance de masse, notamment la technologie de reconnaissance faciale. 

Des inquitudes quant  la manire dont les gouvernements et le secteur priv utilisent la technologie de surveillance pour suivre les personnes pendant la pandmie sont galement apparues ailleurs, comme  Singapour, aux tats-Unis, en Isral et au Royaume-Uni.

 Nous vivons un temps extraordinaire, mais les droits de l'homme s'appliquent toujours , poursuit la dclaration.  Aujourd'hui plus que jamais, les gouvernements doivent veiller rigoureusement  ce que toute restriction  ces droits soit conforme aux garanties des droits de l'homme tablies de longue date .


* Les autorits et les entreprises pourraient rcrire les rgles de l'cosystme numrique  l'encre couleur corona *

Les initiatives htives d'accs aux tlphones portables pour suivre les interactions entre les populations et en particulier les personnes infectes  menacent la vie prive, la libert d'expression et la libert d'association , ont averti Privacy International et Human Rights Watch (HRW). Selon HRW, quelques semaines seulement aprs le dbut de la pandmie, 14 pays utilisaient des applications pour retrouver les porteurs du virus ou appliquer des quarantaines. Et quelque 24 pays utilisaient dj les tlcommunications pour la localisation, a rapport le site Web de Deutsche Welle.

 Les gouvernements risquent d'aggraver les dommages causs par cette pidmie en faisant peu de cas de notre vie prive et de notre dignit, et en ignorant les protections qui ont t mises en place en rponse directe  l'abus de pouvoir lors des crises mondiales passes , a averti Peter Micek, avocat gnral d'Access Now, dans une dclaration.  En vendant les outils de surveillance comme des solutions de sant publique, les autorits et les entreprises trop volontaires pourraient rcrire les rgles de l'cosystme numrique  l'encre couleur corona  qui, nous le craignons, est permanent .

La directrice adjointe d'Amnesty Tech, Rasha Abdul Rahim, a dclar jeudi que  la technologie peut jouer un rle important dans l'effort mondial de lutte contre la pandmie de COVID-19 ; cependant, cela ne donne pas aux gouvernements carte blanche pour tendre la surveillance numrique. Le pass rcent a montr que les gouvernements sont rticents  renoncer  leurs pouvoirs de surveillance temporaires. Nous ne devons pas nous laisser aller  un tat permanent de surveillance largie maintenant .


*Les proccupations en matire de protection de la vie prive*

Le "code sanitaire" gnral de la Chine, qui a t appliqu  Wuhan, la ville o le virus aurait t transmis pour la premire fois  l'homme, a des parallles avec la Core du Sud - o des cartes sont apparues pour suivre les patients - et Singapour. Cependant, l'utilisation volontaire a t encourage dans d'autres pays comme l'Autriche, o une application appele "Stopp Corona" a t tlcharge 130 000 fois, daprs Deutsche Welle (DW).  

Les systmes avertissent les utilisateurs si l'un de leurs contacts contracte le virus. Selon DW, la ministre autrichienne de la Justice, Alma Zadic, a rejet les proccupations relatives  la protection de la vie prive en dclarant qu'elle tlchargerait elle-mme l'application. En Isral, 1,5 million de personnes ont tlcharg "HaMagen", une application qui avertit les utilisateurs s'ils ont crois le chemin d'un patient atteint du coronavirus.  Nous devons nous assurer que tous les Israliens ont l'application , a dclar Morris Dortman, directeur gnral adjoint du ministre isralien de la Sant.

Mme la chancelire allemande Angela Merkel a dclar mercredi qu'elle tait  dispose   se soumettre  la procdure de golocalisation si un prototype de systme s'avrait utile. Selon DW, aprs le toll gnral suscit par le projet de demander aux oprateurs de tlphonie mobile de transmettre les donnes de 46 millions de clients, le ministre allemand de la Sant Jens Spahn et la ministre de la Justice Christine Lambrecht examinent un autre projet de systme "volontaire".


La dclaration des groupes de dfense des droits dtaille huit conditions qui, selon eux, doivent tre remplies pour justifier une surveillance numrique accrue dans le cadre des efforts de confinement du coronavirus. Ces conditions comprennent des exigences de transparence, des dlais, des restrictions sur la manire dont les donnes peuvent tre utilises, des protections de la vie prive, des mesures pour prvenir la discrimination et la participation des parties prenantes concernes.

Le nouveau systme allemand, qui est en examen, a t dvelopp par l'institut de tlcommunications allemand Fraunhofer Heinrich Hertz (HHI) en collaboration avec l'institut Robert Koch (RKI), l'agence de sant publique du pays. Des tests ont t effectus  Berlin mercredi, selon DW. Le commissaire fdral allemand  la protection des donnes, Ulrich Kelber, a dclar que la collecte ne pouvait avoir lieu qu'avec le consentement des citoyens, les donnes n'tant stockes que pour une dure limite. Une surveillance pratiquement ininterrompue comme en Chine serait impossible, a-t-il affirm. Ce qui va dans le sens des conditions des groupes.

 Cette crise offre l'occasion de dmontrer notre humanit commune , indique la dclaration commune.  Nous pouvons faire des efforts extraordinaires pour lutter contre cette pandmie, dans le respect des normes relatives aux droits de l'homme et de l'tat de droit. Les dcisions que les gouvernements prennent aujourd'hui pour faire face  la pandmie faonneront ce  quoi le monde ressemblera  l'avenir .

Plusieurs commentateurs sont furieux contre les mesures de surveillance intrusives dj ou en train dtre mises en place par les gouvernements. Mais un commentateur nest pas daccord avec la mise  en garde contre les excs du gouvernement en ce moment  par les groupes de dfense des droits. Pour lui la "scurit publique" est  invariablement la justification de telles choses , en parlant des mesures de surveillance. Et vous, pensez-vous que la crise actuelle justifie-t-elle ces mesures ?

Sources : Dclaration conjointe, Acces Now, Amnesty International, Deutsche Welle

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la dclaration conjointe des groupes de dfense ? 
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les huit conditions des groupes peuvent tre mises en uvre par les gouvernements et les entreprises de technologie ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que lensemble des droits de lhomme peuvent tre respects dans une pareille urgence sanitaire ? 

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::   Les dictatures naissent souvent face  une menace  : un expert de l'ONU met en garde contre une menace  long terme pour la vie prive, dans le cadre de la surveillance du coronavirus
 ::fleche::  Isral dcide d'utiliser une technologie antiterroriste pour limiter la propagation du coronavirus, annonce faite par le Premier ministre Benjamin Netanyahu
 ::fleche::  COVID-19 : la France n'est pas contre un traage des smartphones, pour dterminer si des personnes a priori saines ont t en contact avec des individus contamins
 ::fleche::  Le ministre de l'Intrieur franais annonce que la version numrique de l'attestation de dplacement drogatoire sera disponible  partir du 6 avril, en complment du format papier dj existant

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Et vous, pensez-vous que la crise actuelle justifie-t-elle ces mesures ?


Absolument pas.

Des pandmies, a n'a rien de nouveau. Si on a pu faire sans jusque l, y'a pas de raison que a change. Le problme est que les dcisions successives qui ont t prises pendant les dernires dcennies ont largement fragilis notre rsilience  ce niveau. Que ce soit notre systme de sant  bout de souffle  cause des coupe budgtaires qui font passer les valeurs sociales aprs les valeurs conomiques, ou les dcisions qui ont dlgu  d'autres que l'tat des responsabilits qui auraient d rester dans son giron et qui ne nous permettent plus maintenant de prendre les initiatives ncessaires chez nous sans devoir demander la permission  des gens qui ont d'autres priorits. Les fruits de ces dcisions nous montrent aujourd'hui que le, jadis, "meilleur systme de sant du monde" est dsormais incapable de s'occuper d'une grosse grippe par lui-mme, et cela donne du grain  moudre  ces mme dcideurs incomptents qui affirment maintenant vouloir boucher les trous en mettant en place des moyens de suivi de la population.

La logique du "je prends des mauvaises dcisions, et quand tout explose, je le justifie parce qu'on n'aurait pas encore pris assez de mauvaises dcisions", a ne me convainc pas.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir




> Que pensez-vous de la dclaration conjointe des groupes de dfense ?


Il y a d'norme risque pour les fonctionnements de la socits post pidmie.




> Pensez-vos que les huit conditions des groupes peuvent tre mises en uvre par les gouvernements et les entreprises de technologie ?


Mme mis en place , il y aura des drives .




> Pensez-vous que lensemble des droits de lhomme peuvent tre respects dans une pareille urgence sanitaire ?


Pas du tout. Mme aprs de grosses interrogation subsistent. Je vous invite  lire mon commentaire du dessus que je cite . Des situations imaginaires mais pas impossible : 




> Bonjour, 
> 
> L'ide de pister via la techno les personnes infectes ou  risque pour prvenir, et mettre en confinement apparait excellente sur le papier. 
> 
> Il y a un norme "MAIS". Je vais englober dans ce "MAIS" plusieurs choses et scnarios/scnarii. 
> 
> Le jour ou l'on dit on dconfine : 
> 
> Tout ce qui attrait  des choix de vie (se marier, achat d'une maison, divorcer, engager des travaux, dmnager , raliser un projet professionnel , organisation d'un dcs ...) , et tout ce qui attrait  des acte administratif / mdicaux / lgaux (contrle technique, renouvellement de documents officiels , rendez et convocation officielles , examen mdical ... ) .
> ...

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Tracking contre le coronavirus  Christophe Castaner, le ministre de l'Intrieur franais, confirme la piste :*
* Cest un outil qui sera retenu et soutenu par lensemble des Franais* 

Invit au journal tlvis de 20 heures sur France 2, le dimanche 5 avril, le ministre franais de lIntrieur sest dit favorable au tracking  vise mdicale, confirmant que lexcutif souhaite utiliser certaines donnes des tlphones, notamment les coordonnes GPS, pour tracer les contaminations ventuelles au Covid-19. Alors que cette pratique est dcrie, car susceptible de violer les liberts individuelles et la vie prive, Christophe Castaner a estim quelle pourrait tout de mme tre  soutenue  par les Franais. 

En rpondant aux questions de Laurent Delahousse, Christophe Castaner a confirm  son tour que le gouvernement rflchissait  une solution pour exploiter les donnes personnelles des tlphones et tracer les ventuelles contaminations.  Le tracking fait partie des solutions retenues par un certain nombre de pays, donc nous avons fait le choix de travailler en lien avec eux pour regarder ces solutions. Je suis convaincu que si elles permettent de lutter contre le virus et, si videmment, elles respectent les liberts individuelles, cest un outil qui sera retenu et soutenu par lensemble des Franais , a-t-il dclar.


Le tracking complique la communication du gouvernement. Dabord hostile au traage numrique, le gouvernement nexclut pas dornavant de cartographier des porteurs du coronavirus dans la perspective du dconfinement. Christophe Castaner a notamment adopt une position diffrente sur ce sujet sensible des donnes personnelles de sant,  condition que la mthode respecte les liberts individuelles.

En effet, dix jours auparavant, Christophe Castaner disait linverse  La Salam, dans lmission  Vous avez la parole  sur France 2, en condamnant fermement le caractre intrusif dun tel traage.  Cela nest pas la culture franaise. Je fais confiance aux Franais pour que nous nayons pas  mettre en place ces systmes qui, au fond, atteignent la libert individuelle de chacun pour tre efficaces. Donc, ce nest pas un sujet sur lequel nous travaillons , affirmait-il le 26 mars dans lmission. Le 24 mars  lAssemble nationale, le ministre de la Sant dsapprouvait galement   titre personnel  le tracking pour contenir lpidmie, tel quil a t ralis en Core du Sud, pays pionnier en la matire. Olivier Vran nimaginait pas la France adopter une lgislation allant dans ce sens. 

Quant au secrtaire dtat au Numrique, il fallait regarder attentivement comment lAllemagne, le Royaume-Uni et Singapour prparent des applications de golocalisation  vise mdicale. Mais il a aussi assur qu   ce stade  la France navait lanc aucune initiative similaire, selon une dclaration sur la Radio Classique le 25 mars.  Il serait criminel de ne pas tudier toutes les solutions qui sont sur la table , expliquait-il.

*Vers un traage numrique volontaire ?*

Mercredi 1er avril, douard Philippe avait exclu la possibilit dun traage numrique  obligatoire  des individus pour lutter contre lpidmie du coronavirus, lors de son audition le 1er avril devant la mission dinformation parlementaire. Le Premier ministre constatait alors labsence dun "instrument lgal" autorisant la mise en place dun dispositif de traage des personnes infectes par le coronavirus, tout en envisageant  peut-tre  de pister la circulation du virus grce  un tracking  volontaire , impliquant donc le consentement des individus concerns, comme le recommande dailleurs la CNIL, la Commission nationale de linformatique et des liberts.  Cest une question qui est,  ce stade, encore ouverte , avait conclu douard Philippe.




Dans plusieurs pays, les donnes de golocalisation sont utilises dans la lutte contre la pandmie pour suivre les dplacements des personnes de faon globale, voire dans certains cas de faon individuelle, ce qui peut poser un problme de respect de la vie prive. Nous avons appris en mars qu'Isral a dcid dutiliser une technologie antiterroriste pour lutter contre cette pandmie.  Nous allons trs bientt commencer  utiliser la technologie, les moyens numriques que nous avons utiliss pour lutter contre le terrorisme , tels ont t les mots employs par le Premier ministre Netanyahu.

En France, le prsident Emmanuel Macron avait install un Comit analyse recherche et expertise (Care) charg de conseiller le gouvernement pour ce qui concerne les programmes et la doctrine relatifs aux traitements, aux tests et aux pratiques de "backtracking" qui permettent didentifier les personnes en contact avec celles infectes par le virus du Covid-19. Fin mars, la CNIL soulignait dj limportance de protger les donnes personnelles. Lalternative tait simple selon lanalyse de la Commission : ou bien faire reposer ce traitement sur le consentement de chaque personne, ou bien sappuyer sur une loi ddie. 

Une solution de tracking numrique serait-elle en train de voir le jour en France ? Cependant, sur la base du consentement, que ferait-on pour entrer en contact avec une personne non volontaire   qui ne sapplique pas la solution de tracking  qui a t en contact avec une personne volontaire diagnostique positive au Covid-19 ?

Source : Tweet

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  La France est-elle en train de tendre vers une application nationale de tracking pour surveiller linfection au Covid-19 ?
 ::fleche::  Une solution non intrusive qui respecte lensemble des liberts individuelles serait-elle efficace comme celles dans les pays o le taux dinfection a t rduit ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Isral dcide d'utiliser une technologie antiterroriste pour limiter la propagation du coronavirus, annonce faite par le Premier ministre Benjamin Netanyahu
 ::fleche::  COVID-19 : la France confirme que l'option du traage des smartphones est sur la table,lL'utilisation d'une telle application se fera sur la base du volontariat
 ::fleche::  Le ministre de l'Intrieur franais annonce que la version numrique de l'attestation de dplacement drogatoire sera disponible  partir du 6 avril, en sus du format papier
 ::fleche::   Les mesures de surveillance high-tech contre l'pidmie de Covid-19 survivront au virus et pourront devenir permanentes , prvient Snowden,  propos de mthodes comme le traage de smartphones

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Une solution base sur le volontariat, dans le cas qui nous intresse, n'a que peut d'intrt si on n'a pas une adoption massive.

Si on a par exemple 10-20% de personnes qui le font, ce sera 80-90% de personnes  l'tat inconnu, et donc 8-9 personnes sur 10 qu'on croiserait dans la rue dont on ignorerait si elles sont  risque. Autant dire que a ne servirait  rien pour ces fameux volontaires. Par contre, pour l'organisme qui va stocker les donnes desdits volontaires, 10-20% de 67M de franais c'est 6-13M de profils avec donnes personnelles. C'est donc une mine d'or pour ceux qui auront ces donnes, pas pour ceux qui les auront donn.

Donc ils peuvent bien mettre a en place, a fera plaisir  l'entreprise qui en aura la responsabilit, et ils pourront toujours faire valoir le volontariat pour ceux qui critiquent. Mettre un tel systme en place les rends soit gagnant, soit pas perdant. Pourquoi s'en priver ?

----------


## floyer

Je comprends les positions de principe contre le traage... mais une fois dconfins que fait-on pour viter que lpidmie reparte  partir dun unique cas... ce qui risque de provoquer un nouveau confinement. 

Des ides ?

 dfaut dautres ides prouves comme efficaces, sinspirer des pays qui ont russi  endiguer le COVID19 me semble la meilleure des solutions. (Ou la moins pire, cest selon).

Surtout que le traage Bluetooth na pas besoin denvoyer ses donnes  un serveur. Il suffit de garder en local les contacts anonymiss, et ne donner la liste quen cas de contamination. Cela permet de prvenir et dpister ces contacts pour empcher quil nen contaminent dautres ensuite.

Il me semble que beaucoup de personnes ne se posent pas la question de ce que Waze ou autre peuvent faire des coordonnes GPS en change dun profit personnel (gain de 5 minutes sur un trajet). L il sagit dun intrt collectif. Personnellement, si grce  un tel dispositif on minformait que je risque de contaminer des proches, je pense lintrt plus important.

 lobjection *pas tout le monde  un smartphone* *certains ne lanceront pas lapplication*, etc, la rponse est simple. Une pidmie est caractrise par un taux de reproduction R. Toutes mesures visant  diminuer ce taux est bonne  prendre. (Masque, dpistage cibls grace au traage...) Si ce taux est infrieur  1, lpidmie est enraye. Si ce taux est suprieur  1 cest un chec. Plus la population prendra de mesures, plus les chances seront de notre ct.

Mais le traage seul ne sert pas  grand chose, il faut pouvoir suivre en matire de dpistage et jimagine quune personne infecte qui prend le mtro et ce sont beaucoup de personnes  contacter et dpister. Cela peut reprsenter pas mal de moyens.

----------


## foetus

> Des ides ?


douard Philippe a prpar la terrain ce week-end sur le bout des lvres  ::mrgreen::  (<- ou depuis le 1 avril 2020  ::koi:: , mais rcemment)

On va dconfiner ceux qui ont eu le virus et presque en mme temps, ceux qui sont sains et en bonne sant pour faire l'immunit de masse.
Cela durera et cotera moins que les tests PCR/ srologiques  ::king:: 

Le gouvernement, il est sympa il pense  tout  ::kiss::

----------


## scandinave

> Je comprends les positions de principe contre le traage... mais une  fois dconfins que fait-on pour viter que lpidmie reparte  partir  dun unique cas... ce qui risque de provoquer un nouveau confinement. 
> 
> Des ides ?


Bah fabrications en masse de masques et de test avant le dconditionnement. De manire  quiper toutes la population. Ca marche trs bien et c'est pas intrusif.  Mais bien sur a implique de rquisitionner quelques usines pour les faire produire le ncessaire au plus vite. 

Si un truc comme a est mis en place vous pouvez tre sur que cela sera prolong et dtourn :

- Vous comprenez ma pauvre dame, c'est bien pratique pour lutter contre la grippe saisonnire qui fait quand mme 10.000 mort par ans !!!!.
- C'est aussi super efficace dans la lutte contre le terrorisme !!!
- etc ...

----------


## floyer

@foetus: Lavantage de la grippe cest dtre *relativement* bnigne, et de ne pas engorger nos service de sant avec des cas nombreux en ranimation. 

Ainsi, on arrive  une immunit de masse facilement.

L, nos services de sants sont dbords, et on ne dplore que 4 000 cas identifis par jours (admettons 40 000/j en comptant les  asymptomatiques)... il faudra pas mal de temps avant datteindre la proportion qui nous protge par immunit de masse (60% environ).

@scandinave : donc le concept est de produire 65 000 000 tests et dconfiner ensuite. Cest une ide... *Nous prvoyons de fabriquer 500.000 tests en mai, 800.000 en juin et un million en juillet... on en a pour 65 mois avant de dconfiner.

Si le lancement est manuel, larrt est simple. Si une application ne me plait pas sur mon tlphone, il mest facile de la jeter.

----------


## foetus

> L, nos services de sants sont dbord, et on ne dplore que 4 000 cas identifis par jours (admettons 40 000/j en comptant les  asymptomatiques)... il faudra pas mal de temps avant datteindre la proportion qui nous protge par immunit de masse (60% environ)


Je te dis le gouvernement pense  tout  ::mrgreen::  : il a vot le dcret Rivotril ... et en plus le doliprane est en stock, n'a pas besoin d'1 ordonnance comme avec le traitement chloroquine et on sera le seul pays au monde actuellement  en demander aux chinois.

----------


## floyer

> C'est pour dire que les mesures post dconfinements auront des rpercussions bien au del de ce que l'on peut imaginer. Ajouter  cela une crise ou des crises (?) inattendue(s) en plus des restes de la crise de 2008 ...
> 
> Alors si des soignants ou le corps mdical nous lit , celui ci va dclencher un incendie et tre fou de rage . 
> 
> Ce que pensent beaucoup de monde tout bas : " Les mesures de confinement on en a strictement rien  foutre . Quitte  avoir le culot de les outrepasser pour ne pas se faire interdire/empcher/bloquer/contrer ".


Pour moi, les mesures post-confinement seront la cl de ce qui nous tombera dessus. Si collectivement on en a rien  foutre, on aura ce que lon mrite,  savoir trs probablement un nouveau confinement. Cest juste une question de temps, la progression exponentielle dune pidmie fera  coup sr son travail. 

Il serait curieux quune personne se mette au balcon applaudir les personnels de sant, et le dconfinement venu les mpriser au point de ne pas prendre des mesures barrires suffisantes pour viter que tout recommence. Cest ma faon de voir. 

Aprs, libre  toi si tu te sais contamin de maintenir ton rencard et contaminer ta future compagne.

----------


## foetus

> Pour moi, les mesures post-confinement seront la cl de ce qui nous tombera dessus.


Oui et non et c'est le problme  ::wow:: 

Parce que le prsident Macron l'a dit : "on sera prt fin avril" -> donc, cela veut dire que les 4 premires semaines de confinement servent certes " lisser la courbe" mais aussi  avoir un confinement efficace (comme cette application de suivi/ golocalisation)

Et pendant ce temps  ::roll:: , tu as une
*) ralit sociale : les personnes en petit appartement, avec des enfants, ceux qui s'occupent des personnes handicapes, ceux qui se retrouvent tout seul, ... Le gouvernement dit que les 4 premires semaines c'est un peu du flan, et qu'il faut continuer parce que maintenant le confinement est efficace et on est sur le bon chemin.

*) ralit conomique : tous ceux qui sont  leur compte, tous les employs, ... qui voient leur commerce/ entreprise prir et qu'ils ne peuvent rien faire parce qu'il y a le confinement (problme de fournisseurs, rglementation de l'ouverture des commerces, ...) ... et que 1) on traite d'assassins lorsqu'ils sortent et que 2) ne sont pas protgs au moins physiquement contre le virus

Le problme de la France (et d'autres pays) c'est qu'on n'a plus assez d'industries pour faire face  cette pidmie : le gouvernement ne peut rien ou si peu  ::aie::   ::aie::  mais il fallait prvoir au lieu de mentir et de dire et faire que de la m*rd*  ::aie:: 
 ::wow::  parce qu'on peut critiquer les franais, mais aprs tout ce qu'a fait le gouvernement (ou pas) pour cette pidmie, certaines personnes ne croient plus au gouvernement (... si ce n'est pas dj le cas)

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Je comprends les positions de principe contre le traage... mais une fois dconfins que fait-on pour viter que lpidmie reparte  partir dun unique cas... ce qui risque de provoquer un nouveau confinement.


C'est oublier que la grande majorit des cas confirms sont des cas non graves. Au del de cas confirms, il existe aussi les cas asymptomatiques, qui n'ont pas t confirms car, ne montrant pas de symptmes, ne sont pas alls se faire dpister. Tous ces gens l sont d'ores et dj contamins, mais sont en train de faire leurs dfenses immunitaires. Lors du dconfinement, ces gens l n'ont pas grand chose  craindre du COVID, vu qu'ils auront dj leurs anticorps qui auront fait leurs preuves. Repartir  partir d'un unique cas est donc non plausible : il y aura dj des tas de cas, mais des cas immuniss. Ajouter mme quelques milliers de nouveaux dans le lot a n'y changera pas grand chose. Avec le temps qui passe, la menace se focalisera de plus en plus sur les personnes rellement sensibles au COVID. Mais a, c'est ce qu'on appelle le quotidien.

----------


## floyer

Le nombre de nouveaux par jour cas est assez erratique mais semble avoir un pic le 31 mars et semble avoir une tendance symtrique (pas assez de donnes pour le certifier). Cela fait une trentaine de jour pour que le nombre soit trs faible.

Cela nous mne logiquement  fin avril. 

Le problme est laprs confinement. Si lon ne fait rien, il suffit dun unique cas pour en contaminer 2,5 en moyenne qui en contaminent 6,25 qui en contamine 15,6, etc. En Core du Sud, ils dplore toujours quelque dizaines de cas par jour... mais leur taux de reproduction a t abaiss pour que cela reste sous contrle.

----------


## floyer

> C'est oublier que la grande majorit des cas confirms sont des cas non graves. Au del de cas confirms, il existe aussi les cas asymptomatiques, qui n'ont pas t confirms car, ne montrant pas de symptmes, ne sont pas alls se faire dpister. Tous ces gens l sont d'ores et dj contamins, mais sont en train de faire leurs dfenses immunitaires. Lors du dconfinement, ces gens l n'ont pas grand chose  craindre du COVID, vu qu'ils auront dj leurs anticorps qui auront fait leurs preuves. Repartir  partir d'un unique cas est donc non plausible : il y aura dj des tas de cas, mais des cas immuniss. Ajouter mme quelques milliers de nouveaux dans le lot a n'y changera pas grand chose. Avec le temps qui passe, la menace se focalisera de plus en plus sur les personnes rellement sensibles au COVID. Mais a, c'est ce qu'on appelle le quotidien.


Seuls 80% des cas sont asymptomatiques. Du coup en partant des 74390 cas identifis (on supposera symptomatique), divisons par 0,2 cela fait 372 000 personnes immunises. Rapport au nombre de franais, cest bien insuffisant pour une immunit de groupe. Sur lIle de France, 11762 cas identifis, donc prs de 59000 personnes immunises. (Rapport  12 000 000). Du coup, je ne crois pas beaucoup  limmunit de groupe pour cette pidmie. [Je peux me tromper dun facteur 2, 3, 4 ou 5, cela ne change pas grande chose]

 Amener 65 000 000  limmunit de groupe implique 39 000 000 dimmuniss dont 5% (1 950 000) avec des symptmes critiques. Soit on le fait brutalement (et beaucoup mourront  cause des capacits des services de soins dpasss), soit on lisse la courbe, mais avec moins de 3000 admissions  lhpital par jour (comme cest le cas grce au confinement) on en a pour un bon moment.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Seuls 80% des cas sont asymptomatiques.


Les cas asymptomatiques, on sait qu'il y en a, mais on ne sait pas combien. Pour rappel, en France on ne teste que quand il y a de gros symptmes  part  Marseille , donc les cas bnins sont largement au dessus et les cas asymptomatiques viennent se rajouter l-dessus sans qu'on sache combien. Les 80% dont tu parles sont les cas bnins, pas asymptomatiques.

N'oublions pas non plus que les chiffres ne donnent que les cas confirms, pas les cas rels, qui sont ncessairement plus nombreux.

----------


## foetus

> N'oublions pas non plus que les chiffres ne donnent que les cas confirms, pas les cas rels, qui sont ncessairement plus nombreux.


En fait le nombre de cas confirms, celui des cas guris ... on s'en fiche parce qu'on ne le saura jamais  ::wow::  ... c'est comme avec le virus, son pourcentage de mortalit (entre 2 et 5%) ne sera jamais connu.

Le truc qui fout la haine  ::furieux::  c'est la chloroquine qui d'aprs les tmoignages "des mdecins sur le terrain" permet de baisser la charge virale (j'ai lu que le italiens ne sont pas convaincus  ::koi:: )
Ce n'est pas magique certes mais fonctionne ... et techniquement la chloroquine est plus facile et plus rapide  avoir que des masques (mme si la seule usine qui en fabrique en France est en redressement judiciaire)

Et pendant ce temps, les tats-Unis sont en train d'acheter tous les stocks mondiaux  ::zen::

----------


## floyer

Certes, en France on ne teste que les cas avec symptmes, mais dans dautres pays, les tests sont fait assez massivement et permettent davoir des ordres de grandeur. Je nai pas la prtention de fournir des chiffres exacts. Sil ny a que 2% des cas graves, mon calcul donnerait tout de mme une population trs importante qui si elle est tale dans le temps prendrait vraiment beaucoup de temps.

En considrant les cas 80% bnins ou asymptomatiques (cf https://sante.journaldesfemmes.fr/maladies/2625903-porteur-sain-coronavirus-sans-symptome-covid-virus-maladie-definition-contagieux-duree-comment-savoir/)  soit ce sont les cas non recenses et mon calcul reste valable, soit une partie se fait dpiste et il faudrait refaire le calcul avec une proportion de personnes non recenses encore moins importante ce qui conforte le rsultat final (pas dimmunit de groupe avant longtemps) Effectivement, linstitut Pasteur considre seulement 30  60% de cas asymptomatiques (http://www.leparisien.fr/societe/coronavirus-peut-on-avoir-le-covid-19-sans-le-savoir-04-04-2020-8293902.php)

Lidal pour valuer limmunit de groupe est de tirer au sort certaines personnes, et vrifier la prsence danticorps. Mais un calcul sur un coin de table indique quil vaut mieux se prparer  ce quil ny en ait pas.

----------


## Olivier Famien

*Le Contrleur europen de la protection des donnes appelle  la mise en oeuvre d'une application mobile paneuropenne pour suivre le coronavirus,*
*linitiative nomme PEPP-PT devrait lancer sa plateforme cette semaine*

Afin de venir  bout de la pandmie  coronavirus, chaque pays nhsite pas  adopter la solution qui lui parait la plus opportune. Aprs avoir recommand le port des masques, le lavage rgulier des mains, lloignement dau moins 1,5 m, le confinement, le dimanche dernier, le ministre franais de lIntrieur, Christophe Castaner, sest dit favorable au traage  vise mdicale.  Le tracking fait partie des solutions retenues par un certain nombre de pays, donc nous avons fait le choix de travailler en lien avec eux pour regarder ces solutions. Je suis convaincu que si elles permettent de lutter contre le virus et si videmment, elles respectent les liberts individuelles, cest un outil qui sera retenu et soutenu par lensemble des Franais , a-t-il dclar. Il faut prciser quavant cette nouvelle dclaration, Castaner avait dclar dans un premier entretien au sujet du traage des Franais avec une application que  cela nest pas la culture franaise. Je fais confiance aux Franais pour que nous nayons pas  mettre en place ces systmes qui, au fond, atteignent la libert individuelle de chacun pour tre efficaces. Donc, ce nest pas un sujet sur lequel nous travaillons .

*Les pays de lUnion europenne combattant en rang dispers en adoptant diffrentes applications*

Le changement davis de Castaner intervient alors que plusieurs pays autour de la France travaillent  exploiter les avantages quoffrent les outils technologiques pour suivre de prs les dplacements de personnes porteuses du virus afin de pouvoir circonscrire les nouvelles contaminations. Dj, une quipe de chercheurs de luniversit britannique dOxford travaille sur une application permettant de suivre une personne porteuse du virus et davertir les personnes avec lesquelles elle a t en contact en utilisant le Bluetooth. Les chercheurs ont opt pour cette solution, car selon eux,  les mthodes traditionnelles de recherche des contacts en sant publique sont trop lentes pour suivre ce virus . Le professeur Christophe Fraser du Big Data Institute de luniversit dOxford explique que  le coronavirus est diffrent des pidmies prcdentes et ncessite plusieurs stratgies de confinement interdpendantes. Notre analyse suggre que prs de la moiti des transmissions de coronavirus se produisent au tout dbut de linfection, avant lapparition des symptmes. Nous avons donc besoin dune application mobile rapide et efficace pour alerter les personnes qui ont t exposes .

En Allemagne, cette ide a dj t retenue et le gouvernement sapprte  prsenter dans les prochains jours une application base sur le mme principe afin didentifier rapidement les personnes ayant t en contact avec une personne infecte. La Croix-Rouge autrichienne a pour sa part dj lanc son application Stop Corona qui utilise des connexions Bluetooth entre smartphones. Elle a t tlcharge par des centaines de milliers de personnes. LIrlande et la Pologne ont galement annonc des initiatives nationales similaires.

*Linitiative singapourienne aurait-elle montr son efficacit* *?*

Il convient de prciser que tous ces pays se sont inspirs de lapplication Trace Together dveloppe par le gouvernement de Singapour. Pour suivre la transmission du virus, lapplication change par Bluetooth des identifiants chiffrs avec les tlphones  proximit et sur lesquels lapplication est galement installe. Les donnes sont stockes uniquement sur les tlphones des utilisateurs. Si une personne contracte le virus, les agents de sant lui demandent laccs aux identifiants anonymiss stocks sur son appareil et envoient une notification anonymise aux personnes avec lesquelles le nouveau porteur a t en contact. Aprs 21 jours, ces informations sont automatiquement dtruites. Aucune autre donne nest collecte.



 
Pour aider les autres pays  lutter contre cette pandmie, le code de lapplication a mme t pass au format open source par le gouvernement singapourien. Cependant, il est bon de prciser quen dpit de lusage de lapplication et de ladoption des mesures comme le port du masque, cela na pas empch de contenir la progression du virus. Tout le pays sapprte  son tour  passer au stade de confinement gnral  partir de ce mardi 7 avril.

*LUnion europenne favorable  une application unique pour suivre les infections*

Pour viter que chaque pays de lUnion europenne ait  dvelopper sa propre solution, qui pourrait non seulement porter atteinte  la vie prive, mais galement disperser les efforts des tats de lUE, Wojciech Wiewiorowski, le responsable de la surveillance de la vie prive de lUE, a dlivr un communiqu ce lundi dans lequel il a dclar que le Contrleur europen de la protection des donnes (CEPD)  appelle  une application mobile COVID-19 de modle paneuropen, coordonne au niveau de lUE  pour suivre la propagation du nouveau coronavirus. Comme principe de fonctionnement, le CEPD recommande que lapplication sappuie sur des identifiants de diffusion temporaires et la technologie Bluetooth pour suivre les contacts, ce qui permettrait de protger  la fois la confidentialit et les donnes personnelles. En outre, pour rassurer davantage les individus et les organismes de protection de la vie prive, Wiewiorowski dclare qu idalement, une coordination avec lOrganisation mondiale de la sant devrait galement avoir lieu, afin de garantir la protection des donnes ds la conception dans le monde entier . 

Linitiative, nomme Pan-European Privacy Preserving Proximity Tracing (PEPP-PT), rassemble plus de 130 chercheurs de huit pays et suit globalement lapproche adopte par lapplication TraceTogether de Singapour. PEPP-PT devrait lancer sa plateforme cette semaine avec une application allemande de suivi des contacts contre le coronavirus soutenue par lInstitut Robert Koch qui coordonne la rponse nationale au coronavirus.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de lusage dune application paneuropenne pour suivre et alerter assez tt les personnes qui auraient t en contact avec une personne contamine ? Bien ou mal ?

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que cette application permettra dendiguer la pandmie ? 

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Poutine prend des prcautions contre le coronavirus alors que le Kremlin dvoile une application de suivi, qui risque de transformer Moscou en  camp de concentration numrique 
 ::fleche::  Covid-19 : faut-il pister les tlphones pour cibler les lieux de rassemblements ? Le PM canadien ncarte pas lide daller vers un  totalitarisme sanitaire , daprs les dfenseurs des liberts
 ::fleche::  Le gouvernement suisse fait appel  Swisscom pour lui signaler les regroupements dindividus dans une tentative pour faire respecter les mesures de distanciation sociale
 ::fleche::  Des oprateurs tlphoniques europens se disent prts  partager leurs donnes de golocalisation avec la Commission pour tenter denrayer la progression de lpidmie de coronavirus
 ::fleche::   Les mesures de surveillance high-tech contre lpidmie de Covid-19 survivront au virus et pourront devenir permanentes , prvient Snowden  propos de mthodes comme le traage de smartphones

----------


## floyer

Daprs https://www.liberation.fr/planete/20...n-tour_1784351 au Singapour, lapplication date du 20 mars, il est logique quil ny ait pas eu encore deffet. Le changement de politique de masque est aussi point.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour aider les autres pays  lutter contre cette pandmie, le code de lapplication a mme t pass au format open source par le gouvernement singapourien. Cependant, il est bon de prciser quen dpit de lusage de lapplication et de ladoption des mesures comme le port du masque, cela na pas empch de contenir la progression du virus. Tout le pays sapprte  son tour  passer au stade de confinement gnral  partir de ce mardi 7 avril.


 Singapour il y a eu une campagne massive de tests ds le dbut. Ils ont eu le traumatisme du SRAS donc ils sont  fond, c'est pour a que cette stratgie a fonctionn :
MasquerTesterTracerTraiter
Est-ce que vous avez t test ? Est-ce que vous savez si vous tes un porteur sain ?
Pour le SARS-CoV-2 c'est trop tard, mais  la prochaine grande pandmie on tracera peut-tre les malades, mais *avant il faut dj les identifier.*
On devrait peut-tre faire comme les asiatiques et porter un masque ds qu'on tousse un peu. L bas c'est particulirement important car la densit de la population est lev et les asiatiques pensent  la collectivit.

----------


## AndMax

La majorit des smartphones ne disposent plus de mise  jour de scurit (de la part de l'oprateur ou du constructeur). Cela concerne tous les vieux modles Android ou Apple. Demander massivement au gens d'activer le *Bluetooth* va permettre  des personnes malveillantes d'exploiter un trs *grand nombre de vulnrabilits*, dont certaines qui ont t dcrites et commentes sur ce site.

Bref, avec cette application, il va falloir choisir, entre un petit indice de contamination dduit en fonction des gens croiss, et la scurit des informations sur votre tlphone...

Ce serait tellement plus efficace de considrer qu'on est infect et vecteur de contagion par dfaut, et de tous prendre toutes les mesures barrires possible.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce serait tellement plus efficace de considrer qu'on est infect et vecteur de contagion par dfaut, et de tous prendre toutes les mesures barrires possible.


Ouais enfin a pourrait tre pratique d'identifier ceux qui ont t malade et qui se sont immunis spontanment, ces gens l pourraient reprendre une vie normale car ils n'infectent pas les autres puisqu'ils ne sont plus malade, et si ils retombent malade ils vont probablement gurir encore plus vite, puisque leur systme immunitaire est  jour au niveau du SARS-CoV-2.
De l'autre ct ce serait cool d'identifier les porteurs sains, pour leur dire d'tre extrmement prcautionneux car mme si ils sont en pleine forme ils peuvent contaminer les autres.
Bon aprs a diviserait les franais en plusieurs groupes, tous les citoyens n'auraient pas les mmes droits, a passerait mal en France, mais en Asie il n'y a pas de problme. Ce n'est pas le mme logiciel. Notre truc c'est "libert et galit" donc tu ne peux pas catgoriser les gens ni les surveiller en permanence.

Il y a plein de porteurs sains qui doivent se dire "je ne suis probablement pas malade, donc je ne risque pas de contaminer les autres". Si la personne connaissait son tat rel elle ferait beaucoup plus attention.
Mais avant de tracer les gens, il faut identifier ceux qui sont malade... En France on ne test quasiment pas.

Comment on va dconfiner ?
Parce qu'ok, les bars, restaurants, discothques ou salles de sport seront les derniers tablissement  rouvrir, et il faudra une distance d'1m entre chaque individu. Mais si on laisse tout le monde sortir en mme temps, 3 semaines aprs il risque d'y avoir un nouveau pic.

La prochaine fois on portera tous des masques, on aura des solutions hydroalcoolique, on se fera tester, etc.
Tout le monde aura un kit, au cas o...

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Et voil comment on va baiser nos liberts pour "un peu plus de scurit"...

----------


## floyer

Cest surtout rogner un peu nos liberts (traage, quarantaine pour les personnes reconnues infectes) contre rogner encore plus sur nos liberts (nouveau confinement si lpidmie nest pas matrise).

Le *un peu plus de scurit*, cest permettre au service de soins de faire face et dviter des morts massivement faute de moyens.

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Ca, c'est ce qui est toujours brandi comme argument par ceux qui veulent rogner nos liberts, sinon a ne passerait forcment pas. Si un mec comme macron dit "demain, on vous trace tous", il est foutu. Mais s'il dit "On va tracer pour permettre au service de soins de faire face et dviter des morts massivement faute de moyens", a passe mieux, surtout que vient alors le couplet des "gens biens" qui disent "si vous n'avez rien  vous reprocher, vous n'avez rien  craindre" (donc: Laissez-vous tracer, sinon c'est que vous tes louche). Et hop, emball c'est pes. Ce processus est tellement bien rod......  Aprs, qui va dterminer la dure du tracking gnralis? Qui va vrifier qu'effectivement, le tracking a t stopp? Certains spcialistes des virus prdisent que ce coronavirus va s'installer durablement, un peu comme la grippe saisonnire. Et quoi, on va accepter le tracking gnralis "ad vitam"? C'est ce qui nous pend sous le nez.

Cette pandmie est le terrain d'exercice rv pour les tats qui, mme dmocratiques, ont toujours la tentation de plus contrler les gens. La docilit avec laquelle les franais ont adopt la dclaration drogatoire est un trs bon signal pour les tats de ce qu'ils peuvent mettre en place pour un plus grand contrle, et la docilit  accepter le traage "au nom de la scurit par rapport au virus" sera un signal encore plus fort et plus clair que le peuple est mr pour tre trac, musel, contrl.

----------


## Ryu2000

J'ai l'impression que la news a disparue ou alors je confond. Du coup des chercheurs union-europens dveloppent un systme pour suivre les malades par bluetooth ou bien ?




> Le *un peu plus de scurit*, cest permettre au service de soins de faire face et dviter des morts massivement faute de moyens.


Le principe de l'application c'est de prvenir les gens "vous ferrez gaffe vous tes pass  proximit d'une personne contamine".
Le problme c'est qu'on ne test pas, il y a plein de porteurs sains qui ignorent leur tat, il n'y aura pas d'alerte  chaque fois qu'ils croiseront quelqu'un.

Donc l a ne fonctionnerait que pour ceux qui dveloppent des symptmes graves et aprs le diagnostic plein de gens recevraient un message "il y a 2 semaines vous tes pass  proximit d'une personne contamin".

Cette technologie pourrait tre impos, les gouvernements pourraient dire "soit vous utiliser cette application de traage et vous pouvez reprendre une vie normale, soit vous refusez d'utiliser cette application et vous restez confin".

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> La docilit avec laquelle les franais ont adopt la dclaration drogatoire


Ladite dclaration drogatoire tant accompagne d'un bton si jamais on ne l'a pas lors d'un controle de police. Tu m'tonnes qu'elle ait t "facilement" adope...

----------


## floyer

Oui, le principe de lapplication est de permettre un dpistage cibl. Sans dpistage, aucun intrt. ( moins dimposer par prcaution, la quarantaine  ceux qui sont susceptibles dtre contamins sans que cela soit garanti).

Je nai pas compris que lapplication serait impose. Mais cest sr quil peut y avoir plusieurs modalits.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*StopCovid : la France travaille sur une application qui va tracer l'historique des contacts avec les malades,*
*mais la piste de la golocalisation est carte * 

La France a confirm mercredi travailler sur un projet dapplication pour smartphone qui permettrait de prvenir les personnes ayant t en contact avec un malade test positif au coronavirus, assurant que son installation serait volontaire et ne permettrait pas la golocalisation. Une garantie qui avait dj t donne par le Premier ministre douard Philippe il y a quelques jours devant les dputs :  Ces dispositifs en France ne seraient pas lgalement permis. On pourrait peut-tre sur le fondement dun engagement volontaire utiliser ces mthodes pour mieux tracer la circulation du virus, mais nous navons pas dinstrument lgal et nous ne travaillons pas sur des instruments qui le rendraient obligatoire , avait-il alors dclar.

 Le gouvernement a dcid de lancer le projet StopCovid afin de dvelopper une application qui pourrait limiter la diffusion du virus en identifiant des chanes de transmission , a indiqu le secrtaire dtat au Numrique Cdric O dans un entretien accord avec le ministre de la Sant Olivier Vran au Monde.

 Lide serait de prvenir les personnes qui ont t en contact avec un malade test positif afin de pouvoir se faire tester soi-mme, et si besoin dtre pris en charge trs tt, ou bien de se confiner , explique-t-il.

Le projet s'appuie sur la technologie Bluetooth, qui permet  nos smartphones d'identifier des appareils  proximit (couteurs, enceintes, imprimantes...) et non le recueil de donnes de golocalisation.  L'application ne golocalisera pas les personnes. Elle retracera l'historique des relations sociales qui ont eu lieu dans les jours prcdents, sans permettre aucune consultation extrieure ni transmettre aucune donne , explique le secrtaire d'tat. 

Le principe serait simple : lapplication est installe volontairement ; lorsque deux personnes se croisent pendant une certaine dure, et  une distance rapproche, le tlphone portable de lun enregistre les rfrences de lautre dans son historique.  Lorsque deux personnes se croisent pendant une certaine dure, et  une distance rapproche, le tlphone portable de l'un enregistre les rfrences de l'autre dans son historique. Si un cas positif se dclare, ceux qui auront t en contact avec cette personne sont prvenus de manire automatique.

 lheure actuelle,  aucune dcision nest prise  et cela dpendra de  si les scientifiques nous disent que cela peut nous aider  lutter contre la propagation de lpidmie , prvient de son ct Olivier Vran.

Selon Olivier Vran, StopCovid est  compatible avec le droit europen des donnes personnelles, avec des donnes anonymises .  Personne n'aura accs  la liste des personnes contamines, et il sera impossible de savoir qui a contamin qui. Le code informatique sera public  et la Commission nationale de l'informatique et des liberts est  troitement  associe aux travaux.

Les deux reprsentants du gouvernement expliquent galement ne pas savoir  aujourdhui ni si lapplication fonctionnera ni quelle sera la stratgie de dconfinement . De mme,  nous ne sommes pas certains de russir  franchir toutes les barrires technologiques, car le Bluetooth na pas t prvu pour mesurer des distances entre les personnes . 

Olivier Vran assure dans cette interview que  depuis le premier jour de la crise pidmique, nous avons dcid dtre dans lanticipation, cest--dire de disposer au moment opportun de tous les moyens possibles pour lutter contre la diffusion du virus .


*Une mesure qui ne peut tre efficace que si elle est adopte par le plus grand monde*

Selon une tude du CARE (comit analyse recherche et expertise), le traage des contacts au travers dune application tlphone est trs utile parce quun individu peut infecter les autres avant mme de montrer les symptmes du Covid-19. Une mise en quarantaine immdiate permettrait de protger la famille, les amis et les collgues de ceux qui sont entrs en contact troit avec une personne atteinte du Covid-19. Si utilise par un nombre suffisant de personnes, une telle application permettrait de contrler lpidmie sans avoir besoin de recourir  des mesures prolonges et trs coteuses de confinement gnral.

 Une politique de traage numrique ne peut tre efficace que sil y a un nombre suffisant de citoyens qui adhrent au principe et installent lapplication. Les rsultats de notre tude sont  ce titre encourageants et suggrent le potentiel dune telle approche.

 Notre tude suggre que le public franais serait plus en faveur dune installation volontaire que dune installation automatique (avec possibilit de dsinstallation), mme si les deux modes dinstallation semblent recueillir le soutien de la majorit des personnes que nous avons interroges. Il y a des tensions videntes entre ces deux approches. Une installation automatique amnerait certainement  des taux plus levs dadoption, par exemple parce quelle rduit les cots dinstallation. Cependant, le mode dinstallation automatique a un caractre beaucoup plus intrusif et son implmentation pose des questions en termes de respect des lois en vigueur.

 Les raisons les plus souvent cites contre une installation sont la peur dun piratage du tlphone, la crainte que le gouvernement ne renforce la surveillance, et une plus grande anxit. Il semble essentiel de prendre en compte ces craintes dans le dveloppement de lapplication et les procdures dinstallation. Dun point de vue technique, il semble tout  fait possible dviter lutilisation des donnes GPS et de se reposer uniquement sur les capacits de la technologie Bluebooth (comme  Singapour). Dun point de vue organisationnel, il semble quil sera aussi crucial de faire appel  une autorit renomme, transparente, et indpendante du gouvernement, pour tablir la confiance des Franais dans cette approche. Nos rsultats suggrent en effet que beaucoup de Franais se mfieront dune politique de traage numrique initie par la seule volont du gouvernement.  ce titre, une installation automatique pourrait tre beaucoup plus difficile  instaurer politiquement .


*LUnion europenne favorable  une application unique pour suivre les infections*

Pour viter que chaque pays de lUnion europenne ait  dvelopper sa propre solution, qui pourrait non seulement porter atteinte  la vie prive, mais galement disperser les efforts des tats de lUE, Wojciech Wiewiorowski, le responsable de la surveillance de la vie prive de lUE, a dlivr un communiqu dans lequel il a dclar que le Contrleur europen de la protection des donnes (CEPD)  appelle  une application mobile COVID-19 de modle paneuropen, coordonne au niveau de lUE  pour suivre la propagation du nouveau coronavirus. Comme principe de fonctionnement, le CEPD recommande que lapplication sappuie sur des identifiants de diffusion temporaires et la technologie Bluetooth pour suivre les contacts, ce qui permettrait de protger  la fois la confidentialit et les donnes personnelles. En outre, pour rassurer davantage les individus et les organismes de protection de la vie prive, Wiewiorowski dclare  qu'idalement, une coordination avec lOrganisation mondiale de la sant devrait galement avoir lieu, afin de garantir la protection des donnes ds la conception dans le monde entier .

Linitiative, nomme Pan-European Privacy Preserving Proximity Tracing (PEPP-PT), rassemble plus de 130 chercheurs de huit pays et suit globalement lapproche adopte par lapplication TraceTogether de Singapour. PEPP-PT devrait lancer sa plateforme cette semaine avec une application allemande de suivi des contacts contre le coronavirus soutenue par lInstitut Robert Koch qui coordonne la rponse nationale au coronavirus.

Source : Le Monde

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Seriez-vous volontaire pour installer et vous servir d'une telle application ? Dans quelle mesure ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le principe serait simple : lapplication est installe volontairement ; lorsque deux personnes se croisent pendant une certaine dure, et  une distance rapproche, le tlphone portable de lun enregistre les rfrences de lautre dans son historique.  Lorsque deux personnes se croisent pendant une certaine dure, et  une distance rapproche, le tlphone portable de l'un enregistre les rfrences de l'autre dans son historique. Si un cas positif se dclare, *ceux qui auront t en contact avec cette personne sont prvenus de manire automatique.*


Pour recevoir le message "il y a 2 semaines vous avez t en contact avec quelqu'un qui est positif aujourd'hui" il va falloir tester massivement.
Aujourd'hui en France il ne doit pas y avoir normment de porteurs sain diagnostiqu.




> Pour viter que chaque pays de lUnion europenne ait  dvelopper sa propre solution, qui pourrait non seulement porter atteinte  la vie prive, mais galement disperser les efforts des tats de lUE, Wojciech Wiewiorowski, le responsable de la surveillance de la vie prive de lUE, a dlivr un communiqu dans lequel il a dclar que le Contrleur europen de la protection des donnes (CEPD) * appelle  une application mobile COVID-19 de modle paneuropen, coordonne au niveau de lUE*  pour suivre la propagation du nouveau coronavirus.


Je ne sais pas comment l'UE va faire pour dvelopper une solution rapidement. D'habitude elle prend son temps.

----------


## bk417

Je me demande si a tire beaucoup sur la batterie, parce que a doit scanner en bluetooth sans arrt j'imagine.
Je demande pour les applis qui sont en activit  Singapour et autre, je sais bien qu'en France c'est encore  l'tape du projet.

La difficult sera que suffisament de monde l'utilise, sinon a sera pas vraiment utile.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La difficult sera que suffisament de monde l'utilise, sinon a sera pas vraiment utile.


Si l'UE veut vraiment pousser les gens  l'utiliser peut-tre qu'elle pourrait passer une loi du genre "Tu te fais tester, t'installes l'application, si t'es ngatif t'as le droit de sortir sans motif, les policiers verront que t'as l'installation qui tourne en Bluetooth il n'y aura pas de problme, ou alors tu restes confin chez toi et tu ne sors qu'une fois par semaine pour faire tes courses" peut-tre pas exactement a, parce que la personne ne va peut-tre pas rester ngative longtemps.

Un jour il faudra faire le trie entre immunis / malade / sain (pour le moment).
Mais on ne sait pas encore avoir certitude combien de temps les immuniss peuvent le rester, et pendant un moment t'es immunis mais contagieux...
Coronavirus : Au bout de combien de temps un guri nest-il plus contagieux ?

----------


## bk417

> Si l'UE veut vraiment pousser les gens  l'utiliser peut-tre qu'elle pourrait passer une loi du genre "Tu te fais tester, t'installes l'application, si t'es ngatif t'as le droit de sortir sans motif, les policiers verront que t'as l'installation qui tourne en Bluetooth


Tu rves.
Une loi pour installer une application ?  ::aie:: 
Sur quel appareil ? Avoir un smartphone n'est pas une obligation lgale. Je peux trs bien ne pas en avoir, ou prtendre ne pas en avoir. Ou la dsinstaller de suite. Ou l'installer sur un 2me smartphone qui reste dans un tiroir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Avoir un smartphone n'est pas une obligation lgale.


Pas d'appareil, pas le droit de sortir sans drogation.




> Ou l'installer sur un 2me smartphone qui reste dans un tiroir.


En cas de contrle le policier va voir que tu n'as pas l'application et si t'as pas de drogation valide t'auras une amende.

Bon aprs c'est une thorie, a m'tonnerait qu'ils aillent aussi loin.
Mais si l'UE veut motiver les gens  faire a il faut bien une carotte. Si c'est juste pour avoir l'info "vous avez crois un contamin il y a 2 semaines" est-ce qu'il y aura beaucoup de volontaires pour utiliser l'application ?
Macron a dit "nous sommes en guerre" donc des lois bizarres peuvent passer...

----------


## Olivier Famien

*Les Franais devront rester libres de ne pas installer lapplication de tracking StopCovid, juge la CNIL*
*qui ajoute que le fait de refuser lapplication n'entranerait aucune consquence prjudiciable*

Afin de lutter efficacement contre la pandmie  coronavirus 2019 (COVID-19), les autorits franaises ont confirm mercredi quelles travaillaient sur un projet dapplication mobile qui permettrait dalerter assez tt les personnes ayant t en contact avec une personne dclare positive au coronavirus. Nomme StopCovid, cette application vise  limiter la diffusion du virus en identifiant les chaines de transmission, a dclar le secrtaire dtat au Numrique Cdric O dans un entretien accord avec le ministre de la Sant Olivier Vran au Monde.  Lapplication ne golocalisera pas les personnes. Elle retracera lhistorique des relations sociales qui ont eu lieu dans les jours prcdents, sans permettre aucune consultation extrieure ni transmettre aucune donne , explique le secrtaire dtat.

Dans les faits, StopCovid sappuiera sur le Bluetooth pour collecter les informations des personnes qui seront autour dun utilisateur  une distance assez proche et pendant une certaine dure. Lorsque deux personnes se croiseront pendant une certaine dure, et  une distance rapproche, le tlphone portable de lun enregistrera les rfrences de lautre dans son historique. Et si un cas positif se dclare, ceux qui auront t en contact avec cette personne seront prvenus de manire automatique.

Alors que de nombreuses voix se lvent pour pointer du doigt des risques de violation de la vie prive, pour Olivier Vran, StopCovid est  compatible avec le droit europen des donnes personnelles, avec des donnes anonymises .  Personne naura accs  la liste des personnes contamines, et il sera impossible de savoir qui a contamin qui. Le code informatique sera public  et la Commission nationale de linformatique et des liberts (CNIL) est  troitement  associe aux travaux.

 
La (CNIL) qui est charge de veiller  ce que les solutions informatiques ne portent pas atteinte aux droits de lhomme,  la vie prive et aux liberts individuelles ou publiques, vient galement de se prononcer sur ce sujet. Lors dune audition organise par vidoconfrence par la commission des lois de lAssemble nationale, la prsidente de la (CNIL), Marie-Laure Denis, a apport des rponses aux proccupations que lusage de lapplication StopCovid soulve. Selon la prsidente de la CNIL,  les textes qui protgent les donnes personnelles ne sopposent pas  la mise en uvre de solutions de suivi numrique, individualises ou non, pour la protection de la sant publique. Ces textes imposent, essentiellement, de prvoir des garanties adaptes dautant plus fortes que les technologies sont intrusives .

 Deux textes sont applicables aux traitements de donnes de localisation. Dune part, la directive de 2002 sur la protection de la vie prive dans les communications lectroniques, dite ePrivacy pose un cadre trs strict. On dduit de ses articles 5 et 9 que, sauf anonymisation, le traitement de donnes de localisation, que ce soit via les oprateurs tlcoms ou des applications installes par le tlphone (par des oprations de lecture dinformations localises sur le terminal), est soumis au consentement. Il nest possible de droger au consentement, par des mesures lgislatives des tats membres, que dans certaines hypothses limitativement numres  larticle 15 de cette mme directive, parmi lesquelles figure la scurit publique entendue largement, susceptible de couvrir cette situation. En France, compte tenu de limpact dun tel dispositif et de larticle 34 de notre Constitution, il faudrait vraisemblablement une loi pour mobiliser ces exceptions .

 Dautre part, le RGPD, applicable  tout traitement de donnes personnelles, notamment de contact tracing, offre un cadre juridique lui aussi exigeant. Il sapplique lorsque les donnes de localisation ne sont pas traites de manire anonymise. Les exigences dcoulant du RGPD sont, schmatiquement, de trois ordres . 

tant donn que les donnes pour faire du suivi de contacts ( contact tracing ) ne reposeront pas sur celles dtenues par les oprateurs tlcoms, mais plutt sur celles fournies par les utilisateurs, ce sont les principes du RGPD qui encadrent la collecte de ces donnes. Aprs avoir pass en revue les exigences du RGPD, la CNIL fait les recommandations suivantes concernant lusage dune application, en loccurrence StopCovid, pour retrouver de manire anonyme les contacts des personnes potentiellement exposes afin de les avertir et ventuellement les inviter  se faire dpister :

tout dispositif envisag devrait tre utilis de manire temporaire, cest--dire uniquement pour la gestion de la crise ;aprs la crise, les donnes devront en principe tre dtruites, ou sinon conserves pendant un temps limit et de faon protge, pour ne servir qu des finalits complmentaires de recherche ou de gestion dventuels contentieux ;le stockage des donnes en local sur le terminal de lutilisateur devrait tre privilgi lorsque cela est possible ;les applications qui sappuient sur des donnes Bluetooth, qui sont chiffres directement sur le tlphone sous le contrle de son utilisateur, apportent plus de garanties que celles qui sappuient sur un suivi golocalis (GPS) continu des personnesun tel dispositif devra, comme tout traitement, respecter le principe de transparence, assurer la scurit des donnes et respecter les droits des personnes prvus par le RGPD.
 Si un suivi individualis des personnes tait mis en uvre, il faudrait dabord,  droit constant, quil soit bas sur le volontariat, avec un consentement rellement libre et clair  et le fait de refuser lapplication naurait aucune consquence prjudiciable. Ensuite, la CNIL veillerait notamment  ce que ce dispositif soit mis en place pour une dure limite . 

 En revanche, si un dispositif de suivi des personnes tait mis en place sur dautres bases, notamment de manire obligatoire, alors il ncessiterait une disposition lgislative et devrait, en tout tat de cause, dmontrer sa ncessit pour rpondre  la crise sanitaire ainsi que sa proportionnalit en tenant compte des mmes principes de protection de la vie prive, et en tant rellement provisoire.  ce jour, les pouvoirs publics franais me semblent toutefois, en ltat de leur rflexion, ne pas envisager le recours  un tel dispositif .

Quelle que soit lapproche retenue, Marie-Laure Denis a tenu  rappeler quil  faut se garder de penser quune application va tout rsoudre, mme si les nouvelles technologies peuvent contribuer  une sortie scurise du confinement, dans le cadre de la stratgie globale . Et dajouter, quelle  appelle rgulirement  la vigilance contre la tentation du solutionnisme technologique. Il faut explorer,  fond, les opportunits des technologies, mais aussi leurs limites intrinsques et leurs risques pour lidentit humaine et les droits des personnes .

Source : CNIL (PDF)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quels commentaires faites-vous des dclarations de la CNIL ?

Pensez-vous que lapplication StopCovid permettra de sortir de la crise sanitaire une fois mise en application ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Poutine prend des prcautions contre le coronavirus alors que le Kremlin dvoile une application de suivi, qui risque de transformer Moscou en  camp de concentration numrique 
 ::fleche::    Les mesures de surveillance high-tech contre lpidmie de Covid-19 survivront au virus et pourront devenir permanentes , prvient Snowden  propos de mthodes comme le traage de smartphones
 ::fleche::  Certains oprateurs mobiles europens partagent les donnes de localisation des utilisateurs avec les autorits sanitaires, dans la lutte contre le coronavirus
 ::fleche::    Les dictatures naissent souvent face  une menace  : un expert de lONU met en garde contre une menace  long terme pour la vie prive, dans le cadre de la surveillance du coronavirus
 ::fleche::  Le coronavirus fait sortir de lombre ltat de surveillance de la Chine, les socits dIA se targuant de pouvoir identifier dans la rue des personnes ayant mme une faible fivre, selon un rapport

----------


## user056478426

Le jour o une telle appli sera open source pourquoi pas, autrement pour moi c'est non.

----------


## jolt-counter

Pour ceux qui ont pas de smartphones (ou plus de smartphone car ils l'ont cass et pas assez d'argent pour en acheter un nouveau), ils font comment ?

----------


## LeBreton56

je ne peux pas croire que dans le pays dit de la libert il soit possible d'imaginer ce genre de logiciel! ::calim2:: 
C'est mettre le doigt dans l'engrenage du suivi tatique et bien entendu toujours pour la bonne raison!

je refuse Google, facebook et autre c'est pas pour me mettre un fils a la patte lgal.

ne peut on pas prendre une majorit de nos citoyen pour des adultes respossable ?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Quels commentaires faites-vous des dclarations de la CNIL ?


Comme  son habitude la CNIL alerte sur les risques ...




> Pensez-vous que lapplication StopCovid permettra de sortir de la crise sanitaire une fois mise en application ?


C'est une vaste fumisterie ! 

J'habite une zone transfrontalire. On va contrler les franais , mais pas les Belges ? C'est de la bonne blague !

----------


## Stphane le calme

*StopCovid : quelle serait l'utilit de l'application de traage qu'tudie le gouvernement franais ?*
*Voici quelques lments de rponses * 

Ce mercredi 8 avril 2020, dans un entretien accord au journal Le Monde, le secrtaire dtat au Numrique, Cdric O, a rvl que le gouvernement travaille dores et dj sur une application mobile dnomme StopCovid :  Le gouvernement a dcid de lancer le projet StopCovid afin de dvelopper une application qui pourrait limiter la diffusion du virus en identifiant des chanes de transmission .

 Lide serait de prvenir les personnes qui ont t en contact avec un malade test positif afin de pouvoir se faire tester soi-mme, et si besoin dtre pris en charge trs tt, ou bien de se confiner , explique-t-il.

Le projet s'appuie sur la technologie Bluetooth, qui permet  nos smartphones d'identifier des appareils  proximit (couteurs, enceintes, imprimantes...) et non le recueil de donnes de golocalisation.  L'application ne golocalisera pas les personnes. Elle retracera l'historique des relations sociales qui ont eu lieu dans les jours prcdents, sans permettre aucune consultation extrieure ni transmettre aucune donne , explique le secrtaire d'tat.

Les modalits de fonctionnement de cette application, qui ne sera pas prte avant plusieurs semaines, sont encore  ltude.  Toutefois, Cdric O, qui tait accompagn par le ministre de la Sant Olivier Vran, en a partag le principe : lapplication est installe volontairement ; lorsque deux personnes se croisent pendant une certaine dure, et  une distance rapproche, le tlphone portable de lun enregistre les rfrences de lautre dans son historique. Lorsque deux personnes se croisent pendant une certaine dure, et  une distance rapproche, le tlphone portable de l'un enregistre les rfrences de l'autre dans son historique. Si un cas positif se dclare, ceux qui auront t en contact avec cette personne sont prvenus de manire automatique.

Ainsi, lide de cette application est de    retracer lhistorique des relations sociales qui ont eu lieu dans les jours prcdents  . Un concept qui peut susciter linquitude concernant la confidentialit et la vie prive.  De son ct, Cdric O explique quil faut  se garder du fantasme dune application liberticide . Selon ses dires, le tlchargement de cet outil ne sera en aucun cas obligatoire et lapplication pourra tre dsinstalle  tout moment.

En outre,  personne naura accs  la liste des personnes contamines, et il sera impossible de savoir qui a contamin qui . Les donnes seront quant  elles anonymises, et effaces aprs une certaine priode. Le code informatique sera galement rendu public. La version finale du projet sera soumise  la CNIL pour recevoir son aval.

*Quelle serait lutilit dun tel systme ?*

Le contact tracing est dj effectu manuellement par les quipes mdicales quand celles-ci cherchent  identifier les rencontres, trajets et activits des personnes contamines pour remonter  dautres patients, mais aussi  identifier des chanes de contamination afin de freiner la pandmie. L, il sagirait de faire de mme, mais de faon plus tendue et en sappuyant sur le parc de smartphones des Franais.

Dans la communaut scientifique, des chercheurs estiment quune application de ce genre permettrait dlaborer un suivi plus rapidement et plus largement que celui qui est ralis  la main par le corps mdical  un niveau local, car cela demande de remplir des questionnaires et des enqutes de terrain pour retracer les parcours et les interactions sociales.

Certains chercheurs estiment que ces applications pourraient tre utiles lors du dconfinement des populations pour viter une flambe pidmique, mais il nest pas prvu quelle se substitue au confinement. En France,  StopCovid  pourrait tre un des outils accompagnant le dconfinement, si lexcutif dcide de lancer lapplication au terme de son tude et de la ralisation dun prototype, pour distinguer qui, dans la population, doit encore sisoler et qui peut reprendre une activit sociale. Toutefois, le gouvernement franais na pas encore arrt sa stratgie de dconfinement ni son calendrier.

En attendant, ce systme prsente deux avantages par rapport  lexploitation directe des donnes de golocalisation. Tout dabord, il prvient l'utilisateur de la prsence d'un malade, sans que celui-ci ne soit spcifiquement dsign. Les interactions entre les mobiles se font de manire anonyme. Un procd qui vite la stigmatisation des porteurs du virus. 

Ensuite, un fonctionnement par Bluetooth ne repose pas sur le traage continu des donnes GPS de ses utilisateurs.  Lapplication ne golocalisera pas les personnes , assure ainsi Cdric O. Ce qui lintresse nest pas o vous vous trouvez, mais qui vous croisez sur votre route. Si le procd n'est pas anodin, il semble bien moins intrusif qu'une golocalisation permanente.

Le projet est confront  des interrogations de faisabilit : les chercheurs nont pas encore tabli si la technologie Bluetooth serait suffisamment efficace.  Nous ne sommes pas certains de russir  franchir toutes les barrires technologiques, car le Bluetooth na pas t prvu pour mesurer des distances entre les personnes. Nous ne dciderons que plus tard de lopportunit de dployer ou non une telle application , expliquait Cdric O, mercredi.

Nanmoins, des applications similaires existent dj  Singapour (_Trace Together_) ou en Autriche. Nous pouvons galement parler de loutil _Stop Corona_ dvelopp par la Croix Rouge qui a t tlcharg par des centaines de milliers de personnes.

En parallle, le projet _PEPP-PT_ (pour Pan-European Privacy Preserving Proximity Tracing), regroupant 130 chercheurs europens, travaille activement au dveloppement dune technologie capable de suivre la propagation du virus sans porter atteinte  la vie prive de ses utilisateurs.

Reste la question de sa faisabilit technique : la premire appli mise au point par les chercheurs, un temps prvue pour la mi-avril, ne sera finalement pas dploye avant la fin du mois en Allemagne, indique le Berliner Zeitung. Une part significative de la population - au moins 60 % selon une tude parue dans la revue britannique Science  - devra l'adopter pour que le contact tracing ait une relle utilit.

Or, utiliser une connexion Bluetooth ncessite de possder un smartphone, ce qui n'est pas le cas dun pourcentage non ngligeable de Franais. Cdric O a annonc rflchir  une  aide  lquipement  ainsi que des  alternatives aux smartphones  pour les populations touches par la fracture numrique.  

*La CNIL sexprime sur le sujet*

Lors dune audition organise par vidoconfrence par la commission des lois de lAssemble nationale, la prsidente de la (CNIL), Marie-Laure Denis, a apport des rponses aux proccupations que lusage de lapplication StopCovid soulve. Selon la prsidente de la CNIL,  les textes qui protgent les donnes personnelles ne sopposent pas  la mise en uvre de solutions de suivi numrique, individualises ou non, pour la protection de la sant publique. Ces textes imposent, essentiellement, de prvoir des garanties adaptes dautant plus fortes que les technologies sont intrusives.


 Deux textes sont applicables aux traitements de donnes de localisation. Dune part, la directive de 2002 sur la protection de la vie prive dans les communications lectroniques, dite ePrivacy pose un cadre trs strict. On dduit de ses articles 5 et 9 que, sauf anonymisation, le traitement de donnes de localisation, que ce soit via les oprateurs tlcoms ou des applications installes par le tlphone (par des oprations de lecture dinformations localises sur le terminal), est soumis au consentement. Il nest possible de droger au consentement, par des mesures lgislatives des tats membres, que dans certaines hypothses limitativement numres  larticle 15 de cette mme directive, parmi lesquelles figure la scurit publique entendue largement, susceptible de couvrir cette situation. En France, compte tenu de limpact dun tel dispositif et de larticle 34 de notre Constitution, il faudrait vraisemblablement une loi pour mobiliser ces exceptions.

 Dautre part, le RGPD, applicable  tout traitement de donnes personnelles, notamment de contact tracing, offre un cadre juridique lui aussi exigeant. Il sapplique lorsque les donnes de localisation ne sont pas traites de manire anonymise. Les exigences dcoulant du RGPD sont, schmatiquement, de trois ordres .

tant donn que les donnes pour faire du suivi de contacts ( contact tracing ) ne reposeront pas sur celles dtenues par les oprateurs tlcoms, mais plutt sur celles fournies par les utilisateurs, ce sont les principes du RGPD qui encadrent la collecte de ces donnes. Aprs avoir pass en revue les exigences du RGPD, la CNIL fait les recommandations suivantes concernant lusage dune application, en loccurrence StopCovid, pour retrouver de manire anonyme les contacts des personnes potentiellement exposes afin de les avertir et ventuellement les inviter  se faire dpister :
tout dispositif envisag devrait tre utilis de manire temporaire, cest--dire uniquement pour la gestion de la crise ;aprs la crise, les donnes devront en principe tre dtruites, ou sinon conserves pendant un temps limit et de faon protge, pour ne servir qu des finalits complmentaires de recherche ou de gestion dventuels contentieux ;le stockage des donnes en local sur le terminal de lutilisateur devrait tre privilgi lorsque cela est possible ;les applications qui sappuient sur des donnes Bluetooth, qui sont chiffres directement sur le tlphone sous le contrle de son utilisateur, apportent plus de garanties que celles qui sappuient sur un suivi golocalis (GPS) continu des personnesun tel dispositif devra, comme tout traitement, respecter le principe de transparence, assurer la scurit des donnes et respecter les droits des personnes prvus par le RGPD.
 Si un suivi individualis des personnes tait mis en uvre, il faudrait dabord,  droit constant, quil soit bas sur le volontariat, avec un consentement rellement libre et clair  et le fait de refuser lapplication naurait aucune consquence prjudiciable. Ensuite, la CNIL veillerait notamment  ce que ce dispositif soit mis en place pour une dure limite .

 En revanche, si un dispositif de suivi des personnes tait mis en place sur dautres bases, notamment de manire obligatoire, alors il ncessiterait une disposition lgislative et devrait, en tout tat de cause, dmontrer sa ncessit pour rpondre  la crise sanitaire ainsi que sa proportionnalit en tenant compte des mmes principes de protection de la vie prive, et en tant rellement provisoire.  ce jour, les pouvoirs publics franais me semblent toutefois, en ltat de leur rflexion, ne pas envisager le recours  un tel dispositif .

Source : Pan-European Privacy Preserving Proximity Tracing, Berliner Zeitung, Science

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Alors je suis pas sr d'avoir bien compris, mais soit :
la notification de "contact avec un malade" se fait immdiatement, auquel cas le malade est  quelque mtres et donc, en ces temps de confinement o les rues sont  peu prs vides, clairement identifiable. Par ailleurs, elle ne se fait que si la personne est enregistre comme malade, donc l'info doit tre au moins sur le tlphone de l'un des deux, donc l'info "est contamin" est accessible indirectement simplement en approchant un autre tlphone du sien.la notification se fait ds lors qu'on a identifi un malade, et donc tous ceux qu'il a crois les X derniers jours doivent recevoir une notification ds confirmation de contamination.

Vu la description, je doute donc qu'on parle d'une notification immdiate, partons donc sur la seconde solution. Soit a se fait de manire :
passive : on centralise les identifiants + leur tat de contamination, de faon  ce que les tlphones rcuprent cette info rgulirement et notifient en consquence.active : on centralise les identifiants + ceux des tlphones croiss, de faon  ce que ds qu'un contamin est confirm, on push la notification  tous ceux qu'il a crois.

Bref, il semble que dans tous les cas, toute la scurit du systme se base sur la capacit  anonymiser l'identifiant tout en assurant qu'on garde le lien avec le tlphone de la personne... a me semble bien fragile.

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Perso, je vois mal comment ils pourraient remonter l'arbre de contamination en cas d'anonymat... Ca me semble donc trs fragile ou/et trs mensonger, cette "anonymisation"...

----------


## ddoumeche

Je suis pour cette application avec les prcautions d'usage, mais cela ne sert  rien sans port de masque gnralis et dpistages.

On ne construit pas des tranches en commenant par couper les arbres pour faire des bancs ou renforcer les fosses.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Perso, je vois mal comment ils pourraient remonter l'arbre de contamination en cas d'anonymat... Ca me semble donc trs fragile ou/et trs mensonger, cette "anonymisation"...


Je suppose que ce ne sont pas eux qui le font, mais l'application elle meme. Imaginons que j'installe l'app, je suis connu sont l'ID 12345, je vais voir un ami, son id est 67890. Bien donc mon telephone et probablement le serveur distant sait que 12345 a ete en contact avec 67890. Si c'est une action de 67890 qui permet d'indiquer qu'il a ete testez positif au COVID, ca va donc m'envoyer une notification a moi 12345, me disant que je devrais probablement me faire tester aussi

Mais personne ne sait en vrai qui est 12345 et 67890

----------


## foetus

> Mais personne ne sait en vrai qui est 12345 et 67890


Et l'oprateur, comment-envoie-t-il la notification s'il n'a que l'identifiant ?  ::langue2::

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Et l'oprateur, comment-envoie-t-il la notification s'il n'a que l'identifiant ?



Tu parles de l'operateur telephonique ?

----------


## foetus

> Tu parles de l'operateur telephonique ?


Oui  ::mrgreen:: 

Mais aprs vrification, il y a un serveur qui va t'envoyer les notifications. Qui s'occupe de ce serveur  ::koi::  l'oprateur tlphonique ? la socit qui dveloppe l'application ? un prestataire ?
Et donc, l'application va bien recevoir un "identifiant unique" de ce serveur. Et donc comment ce serveur envoie les notifications  ::koi::  Est-ce qu'il stocke ton numro de tlphone ? ton adresse IP ?  autre ?

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Oui 
> 
> Mais aprs vrification, il y a un serveur qui va t'envoyer les notifications. Qui s'occupe de ce serveur  l'oprateur tlphonique ? la socit qui dveloppe l'application ? un prestataire ?
> Et donc, l'application va bien recevoir un "identifiant unique" de ce serveur. Et donc comment ce serveur envoie les notifications  Est-ce qu'il stocke ton numro de tlphone ? ton adresse IP ?  autre ?


En l'occurrence je pense l'etat va gerer le serveur en effet. Pour recevoir une notification push, il n'y a pas besoin de fournir un numero de telephone, je ne sais pas comment ca marche exactement par telephone, mais ca doit etre ton telephone qui s'inscrit a un webhoock, donc oui le telephone doit avoir un marqueur unique (probablement la gestion de token ect...) mais par forcement d'information personnelle.

Personnellement, si la CNIL donne son accord, je ne vois pas le soucie, meme si seule, l'application ne sert pas a grand-chose...

----------


## floyer

On peut trs bien avoir un serveur qui stocke la liste des ID en contact avec une personne contamin (sans le lien avec cette personne), et une cl dauthentification. 

Lorsque lon est dtect contamin, le service de soins rcupre les ID en contact (en local sur le tlphone) et prvient le serveur pour changer ltat de ces ID. 

Lapplication connue par son ID et authentifie par une cl demande rgulirement au serveur *ai-je t en contact*, et le serveur rpond sans mme connatre dinformations personnelles si ce nest lID.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Personnellement, si la CNIL donne son accord, je ne vois pas le soucie


Il semble qu'elle ait t particulirement laxiste sur certains sujets lis au RGPD, et donc aux donnes personnelles.
https://www.laquadrature.net/2020/03...t-aux-cookies/
https://www.laquadrature.net/2020/03...r-la-pandemie/

Du coup, elle ne fait plus office de garde fou srieux pour certains.

----------


## Olivier Famien

*Snowden avertit que les gouvernements utilisent le coronavirus pour construire  larchitecture de loppression ,*
*et prdit que les mesures prises pour lutter contre le COVID-19 vont persister longtemps*

Depuis des annes, des experts ne manquent pas dvoquer des menaces de pandmie mondiale. En 2015 par exemple, Bill Gates, le cofondateur de fondation Bill & Melinda Gates, a dclar lors de la confrence TED 2015 que  si quelque chose tue plus de 10 millions de personnes au cours des prochaines dcennies, il sagira trs probablement dun virus hautement infectieux plutt quune guerre. Pas des missiles, mais des microbes .

Bill Gates ajouta que cela pourrait tre d en partie au fait que  nous avons investi normment dans des moyens de dissuasion nuclaire. Mais nous avons en fait investi trs peu dans un systme pour arrter une pidmie . Et de conclure lors de son discours que  nous ne sommes pas prts pour la prochaine pidmie .

Comme Bill Gates, Edward Snowden, le lanceur dalerte qui a mis  nu en 2013 les oprations de surveillance menes par la NSA, vient de dclarer lors dune interview donne par visioconfrence que  tous les universitaires, tous les chercheurs qui ont examin cette question savaient que cela allait arriver .  Il ny a rien de plus prvisible quune pandmie dans un monde o nous vivons les uns sur les autres dans des villes surpeuples et pollues .  Mme les agences de renseignement [le savaient], je peux vous le dire de premire main, car elles lisaient les rapports qui prvoyaient la pandmie , dnonce Edward Snowden. Cest  croire que ces gouvernements nont pas vraiment pris ces alertes au srieux. Consquence, le monde entier fait les frais dune pandmie incontrlable qui fait tomber chaque jour des hommes, des femmes et mme des enfants par centaines.

Pour faire face  la pandmie, la Chine qui a t le premier  tre touch a d mettre en place des mesures trs strictes qui lui ont permis de sortir de cette crise sanitaire. Entre autres mesures, nous avons par exemple le confinement, mais aussi des actes de rpression contre les contrevenants et le renforcement de la censure sur internet. En quelque trois mois, les mesures prises par la Chine auraient permis de matriser la progression du virus au sein de la population,  en croire les chiffres publis par les autorits chinoises. Pour une population de plus dun milliard dhabitants, la Chine a rapport seulement 81 907 cas confirms de malades du virus pour 3 336 dcs et 77 455 gurisons. En France, pour une population qui est estime  un peu plus de 67 millions dhabitants, lon enregistre actuellement 112 950 cas de personnes contamines pour 13 197 dcs et 24 932 gurisons. En Belgique, pour une population de 11,46 millions dhabitants, lon enregistre prsentement 26 667 personnes contamines, 3 019 dcs et 5 568 gurisons. En Suisse, pour 8,57 millions dhabitants, lon a pour linstant 24 551 contamins, 1 002 dcs et 11 100 gurisons. Sur la base de ces chiffres, lon pourrait se dire que les rgimes autocratiques sont mieux arms que les rgimes dmocratiques pour grer cette crise. Pour Snowden, cela nest pas vrai. Mme si la Chine peut faire des choses que la France, les tats-Unis, lAngleterre, etc. ne peuvent pas faire, pour lui, cela ne signifie pas que ce que font les pays autocratiques est en fait plus efficace.

Si pour le lanceur d'alerte, les mesures que la Chine a utilises ne sont pas aussi efficaces, le fait que la propagation du virus a t matrise en Chine a attir lattention de nombreux pays. Plusieurs gouvernements nont pas hsit  demander conseil et  suivre le modle de la Chine en commenant par confiner les gens. Dautres pays sont alls plus loin en commenant  faire usage dapplications de contact tracing (suivi des personnes pour les avertir assez tt dun risque de contagion lorsquelles ont t exposes  une personne classe comme contamine). Et  mesure que la crise sanitaire sintensifie, chaque gouvernement nhsite pas  user des moyens quil juge adquats pour sen sortir. Pour viter le cafouillage au niveau des applications de contact tracing, lUE a appel  la mise en uvre dune application de suivi paneuropenne.

Analysant les mesures prises dans lurgence pour faire face  la pandmie, Joseph Cannataci, le rapporteur spcial des Nations unies, a mis en garde les tats en dclarant que  les dictatures et les socits autoritaires commencent souvent face  une menace . Et dajouter que  cest pourquoi il est important dtre vigilant aujourdhui et de ne pas cder toutes nos liberts .

Edward Snowden est galement de cet avis et dclare qu  mesure que lautoritarisme se rpand, que les lois durgence se multiplient, que nous sacrifions nos droits, nous sacrifions galement notre capacit  arrter le glissement dans un monde moins libral et moins libre . 



 
 Croyez-vous vraiment que lorsque la premire vague, la deuxime vague, la 16e vague du coronavirus sera oublie depuis longtemps, ces capacits ne seront pas conserves ? Que ces ensembles de donnes ne seront pas conservs ? Peu importe comment il est utilis, ce qui est construit est larchitecture de loppression , avertit Snowden.

Source : YouTube

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Comment jugez-vous les mesures prises par les gouvernements pour lutter contre la propagation du coronavirus ?

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les mesures comme le suivi des personnes prises aujourdhui sont en train de construire une socit doppression ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Poutine prend des prcautions contre le coronavirus alors que le Kremlin dvoile une application de suivi qui risque de transformer Moscou en  camp de concentration numrique 
 ::fleche::  La Chine promulgue une nouvelle loi qui interdit aux internautes de publier du contenu ngatif, elle pourrait tre utilise pour censurer les actualits sur le coronavirus
 ::fleche::  Le coronavirus fait sortir de lombre ltat de surveillance de la Chine, les socits dIA se targuant de pouvoir identifier dans la rue des personnes ayant mme une faible fivre, selon un rapport
 ::fleche::   Les dictatures naissent souvent face  une menace  : un expert de lONU met en garde contre une menace  long terme pour la vie prive, dans le cadre de la surveillance du coronavirus
 ::fleche::  Big Brother  lre du coronavirus  plus de 100 groupes alertent contre une extension de la surveillance :  Nous vivons un temps extraordinaire, mais les droits de lhomme sappliquent toujours

----------


## Ryu2000

> Edward Snowden est galement de cet avis et dclare qu  mesure que lautoritarisme se rpand, que les lois durgence se multiplient, que nous sacrifions nos droits, nous sacrifions galement notre capacit  arrter le glissement dans un monde moins libral et moins libre .


Ouais c'est fort possible qu'aprs la crise du SARS-CoV-2 les peuples soient moins libre.
Les gouvernements ont besoin de devenir plus autoritaire pour survivre, parce que vu la violence de la crise conomique qui arrive, a pourrait finir en rvolution. Donc il faut de quoi pouvoir faire taire n'importe quel individu.
Les prochaines annes ne vont pas tre gniales... Le niveau de vie des peuples va probablement chuter.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> en croire les chiffres publis par les autorits chinoises.


Le premier probleme est la, peut-on reellement croire les chiffres le Chine ? Personnellement je ne pense pas. 
Je suis d'accord sur le fait qu'il faut faire attention a ne pas faire passer n'importe quoi comme lois qui pourrai dans le futur se retourner contre nous meme. Mais on est en meme temps je pense tous interieurement partage. Nous vivons une epoque formidable ou la technologie permet de faire des choses incroyables, et tres utile au bien etre de la societe. Mais a chaque fois le pouvoir et l'argent semble venir corrompre cette formidable utopie qu'on pourrai crer (merci des liens concernant la CNIL...) C'est deseprant...

----------


## Anselme45

Ah voil le bon Snowden!

Profitant de cette priode de confinement, je vous invite  lire le livre de Snowden (Titre: Mmoire vive, je crois).

Et l, il faut avouer que le personnage semble peu crdible:

On a un mec qui dit tre, aussi bien du ct de sa mre que de son pre, en ligne directe des fondateurs des USA. Si, si, il est le descendant direct des colons du MayFlower (le bateau qui amne les 1er colons en 1620!!!)

On a un mec qui nous explique ces premiers mois face  l'ordinateur de papa au salon  l'age o il a 4  5 ans. Perso, je ne me rapple mme pas du jouet prfr que j'utilisais  cet ge (mais bon, je ne suis pas un "gnie" tel que Monsieur Snowden)

On a un mec qui nous explique comment il a espionn l'Agence internationale de l'nergie atomique  Genve en Suisse... Pas de bol, cette agence se trouve en ralit  Vienne en Autriche  :8-): 

etc...

----------


## pch-x11

> On a un mec qui nous explique comment il a espionn l'Agence internationale de l'nergie atomique  Genve en Suisse... Pas de bol, cette agence se trouve en ralit  Vienne en Autriche


Votre affirmation est fausse. Il existe une bureau de liaison de l'AIEA  Genve. Cette information est pourtant vrifiable sur le site de l'AIEA: https://www.iaea.org/fr/contact !

Les deux autres arguments, bien que peu effectivement probables, ne sont pas vrifiables...

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Pourquoi le projet franais dapplication StopCovid fera trs probablement un bide ?*
*Voici quelques pistes de rflexion*

Tout est parti d'une annonce du secrtaire dtat au Numrique, Cdric O, qui a rvl au journal Le Monde que le gouvernement travaille dores et dj sur une application mobile dnomme StopCovid :  Le gouvernement a dcid de lancer le projet StopCovid afin de dvelopper une application qui pourrait limiter la diffusion du virus en identifiant des chanes de transmission .  Lide serait de prvenir les personnes qui ont t en contact avec un malade test positif afin de pouvoir se faire tester soi-mme, et si besoin dtre pris en charge trs tt, ou bien de se confiner , explique-t-il.

Le secrtaire d'tat n'a pas oubli d'expliquer le fonctionnement de StopCovid. Le projet s'appuie sur la technologie Bluetooth, qui permet aux smartphones d'identifier des appareils  proximit (couteurs, enceintes, imprimantes...) et non le recueil de donnes de golocalisation.  L'application ne golocalisera pas les personnes. Elle retracera l'historique des relations sociales qui ont eu lieu dans les jours prcdents, sans permettre aucune consultation extrieure ni transmettre aucune donne , explique le secrtaire d'tat. 

Lorsque deux personnes se croisent pendant une certaine dure, et  une distance rapproche, le tlphone portable de l'un enregistre les rfrences de l'autre dans son historique. Si un cas positif se dclare, ceux qui auront t en contact avec cette personne sont prvenus de manire automatique L'application peut s'avrer utile, mais rencontre aussi quelques obstacles techniques. StopCovid fera trs probablement un bide  cause de plusieurs raisons. 

*StopCovid est optionnel*

D'abord, l'application est optionnelle.  chacun d'installer StopCovid de faon volontaire. Son utilisation se ferait sur la base du volontariat, afin de respecter le cadre du RGPD. De ce fait, l'on pourrait se demander, combien de personnes accepteraient de sen servir ?  ce propos, un sondage ralis par une quipe de recherche de luniversit britannique dOxford qui travaille justement sur ce type dapplication pour lutter contre la pandmie rvle qu'une nette majorit de Franais seraient favorables  lutilisation dune application enregistrant leurs interactions sociales et les avertissant sils ont t en contact avec une personne malade du Covid-19, ou prvenant ceux quils ont ctoys sils sont eux-mmes infects. 


Selon le sondage, ils seraient prs de 48 % des personnes interroges  linstaller  sans aucun doute  et 31 %  le faire  probablement , un pourcentage qui nvolue gure avec lge. 79 % de la population pourraient donc installer l'application, mais cest du dclaratoire. Un gap est  prvoir entre ce qui est affirm et effectivement fait. Dans tous les cas, lchantillon de la population serait modeste (1000) et donc peu pertinent. Aussi, ces rsultats sont de toute faon  prendre avec des pincettes, selon les auteurs du sondage :   nous navons pu discuter le mode de fonctionnement et linstallation de lapplication quen termes trs gnraux, alors que les dtails prcis de mise en uvre pourraient grandement affecter les dcisions dinstallation . Une polmique autour de StopCovid pourrait en outre diminuer son adoption.

*Tout le monde ne dispose pas de smartphones*

Ensuite, une autre problmatique est que tout le monde n'a pas de smartphones. Le Centre de recherche pour ltude et lobservation des conditions de vie lvalue  77 % dans une enqute de 2019. Par consquent, il y a 23 % de la population qui utilisent soit un tlphone mobile qui n'est pas smartphone, soit qui nen a pas. C'est un pourcentage considrable qui regroupe prs de 16 millions dindividus. Il y a aussi le cas des personnes (13 millions environ) qui ne savent pas se servir des outils numriques et qui pourraient avoir du mal  faire fonctionner StopCovid. 

Il faudrait aussi un dpistage massif et rgulier de la population pour connatre ceux qui sont tests positifs au covid-19 afin d'identifier et d'alerter ceux qui sont entrs en contact avec eux via StopCovid. Or, cela requiert une logistique et un approvisionnement en matriels et en solutions biologiques que la France ne parvient pas encore  assurer  grande chelle dans tout le pays. Il y a aussi le problme de la fiabilit des tests. Si une personne est teste ngative alors qu'elle est en ralit positive, il risquerait alors dinfecter son voisinage.  linverse, un faux positif aurait pour effet de crer des alertes dans StopCovid pour rien.

*L'application soulve galement des problmes de confidentialit*

 travers une srie de 8 questions, le Computational privacy group, un groupe de recherche sur les risques pour la vie prive dcoulant des ensembles de donnes comportementales  grande chelle, tire la sonnette d'alarme sur le fait que la collecte  grande chelle de donnes d'utilisateurs peut rapidement conduire  une surveillance de masse. Le Comit national pilote d'thique du numrique a aussi men des rflexions sur le sujet et prsente le contexte et dveloppe deux points spcifiques. Dune part les questionnements thiques lis  lusage des outils numriques dans le cadre dactions de fraternit, et dautre part celui des enjeux thiques lis aux suivis numriques pour la gestion de la pandmie.

*Quelques problmes d'ordre technique se posent aussi*

La technologie Bluetooth sur laquelle se base l'application StopCovid ne serait pas suffisamment prcise pour permettre de mesurer si l'on se trouvait  plus (ou moins) des deux mtres de distanciation sociale recommands par les autorits sanitaires, sa porte pouvant aller de moins d'un mtre  prs de 400 mtres. La qualit du signal aussi dpendrait du terminal utilis, de sa batterie et de ses composants, et autres.

StopCovid ne pourrait pas non plus se baser sur le GPS de toute faon, cette piste semble tre dj carte. Des analystes de l'Union amricaine pour les liberts civiles (ACLU), dont la mission est de "dfendre et prserver les droits et liberts individuelles", ont fait un rcapitulatif de leurs discussions avec des ingnieurs et responsables de plusieurs des principales entreprises amricaines ayant des connaissances sur les donnes de golocalisation. 

Les antennes relais seraient trop imprcises. Les donnes GPS, censes tre prcises au mtre prs, le sont plutt  5 ou 20 mtres,  l'extrieur et par temps clair. Elles ne fonctionneraient pas  l'intrieur ni  proximit, des immeubles, dans les grandes villes, ou quand il fait mauvais temps. Google reconnat que les mcanismes de rcolte de donnes dAndroid ou de Maps ne sont  pas construits pour fournir des enregistrements robustes et de haute qualit  des fins mdicales et ne peuvent tre adapts  cette fin .

Sources : Center for Open Science, CCNE, ACLU

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, l'application StopCovid est-elle vraiment une solution  la pandmie ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des difficults d'ordre technique releves ?
 ::fleche::  Que suggreriez-vous pour le dveloppement de StopCovid ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  StopCovid : quelle serait l'utilit de l'application de traage qu'tudie le gouvernement franais ? Quels obstacles techniques sont rencontrs ? Voici quelques lments de rponses

 ::fleche::  StopCovid : la France travaille sur une application qui va tracer l'historique des contacts avec les malades, mais la piste de la golocalisation est carte

 ::fleche::  Les Franais devront rester libres de ne pas installer l'application de tracking StopCovid, juge la CNIL qui ajoute que le fait de refuser l'application n'aurait aucune consquence prjudiciable

----------


## miaous

> On peut trs bien avoir un serveur qui stocke la liste des ID en contact avec une personne contamin (sans le lien avec cette personne), et une cl dauthentification. 
> 
> Lorsque lon est dtect contamin, le service de soins rcupre les ID en contact (en local sur le tlphone) et prvient le serveur pour changer ltat de ces ID. 
> 
> Lapplication connue par son ID et authentifie par une cl demande rgulirement au serveur *ai-je t en contact*, et le serveur rpond sans mme connatre dinformations personnelles si ce nest lID.


Tu n'as pas besoin de serveur pour stocke la liste des contact. 
on peut faire d'un manir simple et qui garanti l'aonymat.
tu tlcharge depuis un serveur un liste id unique que tu vas utilise dans ton tlphone ( un id est valable 5 minutes ).
tu enregistre l'id de tout personne avec  qui tu est contact.

Si un personne est malade , elle publie sur un serveur sa liste ID utilis (pas celle des contacts) . Ton tlphone la rcupre et il fait le check. on es prvenu sans que d'autre personne soient au courant.

----------


## Neckara

> Profitant de cette priode de confinement, je vous invite  lire le livre de Snowden (Titre: Mmoire vive, je crois).


Trs bon livre en effet.




> On a un mec qui dit tre, aussi bien du ct de sa mre que de son pre, en ligne directe des fondateurs des USA. Si, si, il est le descendant direct des colons du MayFlower (le bateau qui amne les 1er colons en 1620!!!)


En 300 ans, on peut estimer qu'il y a eu 12 gnrations (25 ans/gnrations). Si on estime 2 enfants par gnrations (sachant qu' l'poque les familles taient bien plus nombreuses), cela fait ~30 000 000 descendants (estimation trs grossire) par passager du MayFlower. Si on compte qu'il en possdait 102, on a un chiffre assez norme de descendant pour notre estimation trs grossire.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mayflo...ur_descendance



> Liste videmment non exhaustive, des millions d'Amricains possdant un ou plusieurs passagers du _Mayflower_ parmi leurs anctres.





> On a un mec qui nous explique ces premiers mois face  l'ordinateur de papa au salon  l'age o il a 4  5 ans. Perso, je ne me rapple mme pas du jouet prfr que j'utilisais  cet ge (mais bon, je ne suis pas un "gnie" tel que Monsieur Snowden)


Personnellement, j'ai des souvenirs de maternelle (donc ~ de 3  5 ans).

----------


## Mat.M

> Tout le monde ne dispose pas de smartphones


a oui c'est une vidence.
Notamment chez les seniors , les personnes ages de plus de 70ans ; la majorit ne doit pas avoir de smartphone.
Or mauvaise pioche c'est la population de personnes qui est la plus susceptible de contracter le virus



> Tu n'as pas besoin de serveur pour stocke la liste des contact. 
> [..]
> tu tlcharge depuis un serveur un liste id unique que tu vas utilise dans ton tlphone ( un id est valable 5 minutes ).


eeeh premire ligne de votre intervention vous crivez qu' il n'y pas besoin de serveur.
3ime ligne il faut se connecter  un serveur.
Y-a-t-il une chose que je n'ai pas compris ?

----------


## Neckara

> Tout le monde ne dispose pas de smartphones
> 			
> 		
> 
> a oui c'est une vidence.


Il y a des personnes qui aujourd'hui n'ont pas encore de smartphones ? Nan mais all quoi ?

 ::dehors:: 





> Notamment chez les seniors , les personnes ages de plus de 70ans ; la majorit ne doit pas avoir de smartphone.


En mme temps, ce ne sont pas ncessairement ceux qui sont les plus actifs.





> Or mauvaise pioche c'est la population de personnes qui est la plus susceptible de contracter le virus


Non.

Ce sont ceux qui ont le plus de chances de mourir du virus ou d'avoir des complications. Tout le monde a les mmes "chances" de contracter le virus.

----------


## miaous

> a oui c'est une vidence.
> Notamment chez les seniors , les personnes ages de plus de 70ans ; la majorit ne doit pas avoir de smartphone.
> Or mauvaise pioche c'est la population de personnes qui est la plus susceptible de contracter le virus
> eeeh premire ligne de votre intervention vous crivez qu' il n'y pas besoin de serveur.
> 3ime ligne il faut se connecter  un serveur.
> Y-a-t-il une chose que je n'ai pas compris ?


je n'ai pas t clair , tu n'as pas besoin de serveur qui stocke* la connexion de A avec B*  . 
il faut juste que B soit inform que A a t test positif aprs avoir t en contact avec A.  si tu  as l'info que A et X sont positif , A va t'interesse car tu a t en contatc avec lui, par contre X avec qui tu n'as pas de contact tu t'en fous.

----------


## autran

A mon sens, il y aurait une opportunit  saisir si cela permettait, en toute anonymat, d'alimenter la modlisation de la pandmie (circulation du virus - REX des behaviors vertueux et toxiques)
Nanmoins, l'anonymat risque de rendre moins pertinentes les raw data qui remontent des smartphones. En effet, le sexe est par exemple un facteur trs important pour mesurer l'impact du comportement (femme moins touches que les homme).
Je pense qu'il serait intressant de connaitre les options de modlisation retenues par le gouvernement.

----------


## floyer

@miaous : effectivement cest encore mieux

Je comprends la remarque *tout le monde na pas un smartphone*, mais le but est de rendre un taux de reproduction (R) infrieur  1... chaque mesure (masque, distantiation sociale, lingette dsinfectante dans les supermarchs...) peut avoir son rle  jouer.  Le traage (avec dpistage et confinement slectif) ne peut quaider mme avec ses dfauts. Si cela peut contribuer  viter une deuxime vague, vu les consquences, cela vaut le cot de mettre les chances de notre ct.

----------


## foetus

J'ai vu une mission qui en parle et la question qui tue est  ::wow::  : Que fait-on si on reoit l'alerte "vous avez t en contact avec 1 personne atteinte du COVID-19" ?

On rentre chez soi et on reste confin  ::koi::  Il me semble qu'en Core du Sud, la personne se rend  un "_drive-in_" tests





> je n'ai pas t clair , tu n'as pas besoin de serveur qui stocke* la connexion de A avec B*  . 
> il faut juste que B soit inform que A a t test positif aprs avoir t en contact avec A.  si tu  as l'info que A et X sont positif , A va t'interesse car tu a t en contatc avec lui, par contre X avec qui tu n'as pas de contact tu t'en fous.


C'est + ou - ce que disait @floyer  ::mrgreen::  : il faut mettre en place un systme "pull" pour viter de s'inscrire  un serveur pour recevoir la notification ("push") afin de garantir l'anonymat. Mais quid de la consommation de la bande passante sur tlphone mobile ?

----------


## floyer

@foetus : chaque tlphone rcupre trs rgulirement sa messagerie. L un mcanisme type pull ne va pas changer grand chose, surtout que lon nest pas  une heure prs alors que les contacts ont entre 0 et 14j danciennet.

Mais cest vrai quinterroger ltat de tous ses contacts (protocole propos par miaous : sont-ils positifs ?) entrane plus de dbit quinterroger son propre tat (ce que javais dcrit avant : ai-je t en contact avec une personne contamine ?).

Comme je lai voqu, lapplication sur smartphone na dintrt quavec une organisation offrant des tests. Sinon lintrt est nul.

----------


## Mat.M

> Non.
> Ce sont ceux qui ont le plus de chances de mourir du virus ou d'avoir des complications.


c'est pourtant ce que je voulais crire, non ?

----------


## Neckara

> c'est pourtant ce que je voulais crire, non ?


Ce que tu voulais crire peut-tre, mais pas ce que tu as cris.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour que le traage fonctionne il faut :
Le faire au tout dbut de la maladieQue tous les gens portent des masquesQu'il y ait des campagnes de test massives
Comme a tu dis aux contamins de se confiner et tu test toutes les personnes qui ont t en contact avec une personne contamin.

En France c'est trop tard, et en plus il n'y a pas encore de masque ni de test.
La France est un des pays qui test le moins, donc comment voulez-vous tracer les malades si on ne sait pas qui ils sont ? La plupart des malades pensent qu'ils n'ont rien.
Donc peut-tre qu' la prochaine nouvelle maladie on sera  fond ds le dbut, ds qu'on entend "il y a des premiers cas dans un pays X", il faut que tout le monde porte un masque, et tester le plus de gens possible.  Singapour ils ont fait a et a doit tre plutt efficace.

Avant de s'occuper du traage, il faut s'occuper *des tests et des masques.*

----------


## floyer

Je ne vois pas pourquoi il est trop tard. Ce qui compte, cest quil y ait suffisamment peu de cas pour que cela soit grable. Mais avec le confinement on devrait y arriver. 

Par contre, je suis daccord pour les autres points : sans dpistage, la mesure ne sert  rien. Et sans masque, la mesure est peut-tre efficace mais pas assez.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne vois pas pourquoi il est trop tard.


Parce que maintenant il y a trop de malades sans symptme partout en France. Cela dit au bout d'un moment ils ne sont plus contagieux...
Plus tu les localises tt, moins ils contaminent de personnes, mieux c'est. Pour trouver les porteurs sains il faut tester massivement ds le dbut.

Peut-tre qu' un moment donn il y aura un certificat "j'ai t test ngatif le XX/XX/202X" ou le meilleur test certificat "j'ai t test immunis le XX/XX/202X" et aprs on donne des droits diffrents aux gens selon la catgorie.




> sans dpistage, la mesure ne sert  rien.


Voil !




> Et sans masque, la mesure est peut-tre efficace mais pas assez.


Si ds le dbut l'intgralit de la population se dit "Putain je suis peut-tre un porteur sain il faut absolument que j'vite de contaminer les autres, donc je vais porter un masque !", ceux qui sont infects contaminent moins de monde, le R0 (taux de reproduction de base d'une maladie infectieuse) baisse comme on dit.
Bon en France ce n'est pas possible car on n'a pas de masque, ce n'est pas notre culture, quand les gens ont un rhume ou une grippe ils ne mettent pas de masque, donc  partir de l...

----------


## floyer

Quand je dis quil nest pas trop tard, cest parce que le nombre de cas pourrait tre contenu aprs un confinement assez long. Mais il y en a encore trop. 

Le masque, ce nest pas notre culture, mais le risque dun nouveau confinement devrait en motiver certains. Reste  voir si on atteindra le seuil critique.

----------


## foetus

> le risque dun nouveau confinement devrait en motiver certains


Effectivement  ::wow:: , cette application pourrait tre utile et disponible pour le rebond que l'on va se prendre ...  moins qu'on reste confin jusqu' fin juin au moins.

----------


## miaous

> Effectivement , cette application pourrait tre utile et disponible pour le rebond que l'on va se prendre ...  moins qu'on reste confin jusqu' fin juin au moins.


Elle sera utile si tu es test positif (attention au faux negatif ) avant d'avoir pu contamin quelqu'un d'autre . 

Il faut aussi que le taux de personne asymptomatique  soit faible.



```

```

.

Autre remarque , les cas sur le porte avion Charles de Gaulles , sont apparu 3 semaine aprs le dpart du port. ( soit plus de 14 jours, il y a du avoir des patients asymptomatique ( il serait intressant de connaitre le nombre exact pour avoir un taux  de patient asymptomatique ) ).

----------


## Coeur De Roses

> c'est pourtant ce que je voulais crire, non ?


Soit plus clair la prochaine fois, parce que entre dire "*Or mauvaise pioche c'est la population de personnes qui est la plus susceptible de contracter le virus*", ce qui est 100% faux aprs constat sur la situation depuis que a  commenc jusqu aujourdhui, et "*Ce sont ceux qui ont le plus de chances de mourir du virus ou d'avoir des complications*", la diffrence est net et radicale. Donc au lieu de chercher une excuse, sois disant on  mal interprter ce que tu dis, reconnat que tu as tort et fais plus attention  tes dires.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Elle sera utile si tu es test positif


Non, si tout le monde l'utilisait et qu'il y avait des campagnes massives de test, ce serait utile pour prvenir les gens "il y a N jours vous avez t en contact prolong avec une personne qui a t diagnostiqu positive aujourd'hui, donc allez vous faire tester, car vous tes peut-tre positif".

----------


## floyer

Grce  lapplication, il y aura plus dasymptomatiques dpistes et reconnus positifs, ce qui permet  nouveau didentifier des contacts. Ainsi lapplication marchera avec les personnes  symptomatiques. 

Mme si les asymptotiques peuvent passer au travers, lefficacit dune mesure ne doit pas tre vue de faon binaire (elle marche dans tous les cas vs. Elle est imparfaite), mais dans sa contribution  faire diminuer le taux de reproduction R que lon cherche  faire descendre sous la valeur 1. Dans ce sens, chaque mesure est utile et complmentaire. Aprs, cest sr que si lapplication est utilise par peu de personnes, sa contribution risque dtre limite.

----------


## miaous

> Non, si tout le monde l'utilisait et qu'il y avait des campagnes massives de test, ce serait utile pour prvenir les gens "il y a N jours vous avez t en contact prolong avec une personne qui a t diagnostiqu positive aujourd'hui, donc allez vous faire tester, car vous tes peut-tre positif".


Tu sera test si tu as des symptmes ou que tu as t en contact avec des personne positive.

Tu as 2 critres qui faut tenir compte qui sont les faux ngatif et les patient asymptomatique.

si le taux de personne asymptomatique  est lv , on risque d'avoir ce scenario
si ton test est un fax ngatif et tu es asymptomatique , tu peux contaminer des personnes qui peuvent tre aussi asymptomatique (*)  .qui a leur tour contamine des personnes qui seront asymptomatique (*).

(*) c'est personne pourrait ntre jamais teste par rapport a cette chaine .
tu as 1 personne au dbut qui a un faux negatif , et au bout de 3 genration tu as un R^3 (avec un R pouvant  tre lev ) on risque d'avoir une seconde vague..

Il ne faut tester trop tt sinon on risque des trop de  faux ngatif . il faut tester plusieurs fois et confin tous les cas contact car j'ai peur de ce genre de c****n ::(: Coronavirus: sans attestation, ils invoquent Didier Raoult aprs avoir t flashs sur l'A7 ) qui ont rien compris au test.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il ne faut tester trop tt sinon on risque des trop de  faux ngatif .


Parce qu'ils sont tellement au dbut de la maladie que le test ne peut pas la dtecter ?

Tester tt c'est surtout cool quand tu trouves des vrais positifs qui n'ont pas de symptme, comme a tu les confines strictement.
Si tu ne test pas une personne qui n'a pas de symptme, tu n'as aucune chance de savoir qu'elle est malade. C'est toujours mieux d'identifi quelque infects que de n'identifier personne.
Ce serait quand mme cool qu'on te dise "tu feras gaffe t'es malade, essaie de ne pas trop contaminer de gens" plutt que de ne rien te dire du tout. Sinon tu te crois en pleine forme et tu ne fais pas suffisamment attention.

----------


## floyer

Encore une fois, on ne cherche pas la perfection. Les taux de faux positifs limiteront lefficacit de lapproche, mais si celle-ci permet de passer  un R<1, elle restera pertinente.

Aprs, on peut affiner le protocole. Si aprs un contact de la veille on sait quil est plus pertinent de se faire dpister 2 ou 3 jours aprs pour limiter les faux ngatifs, cest une mesure que lon peut prendre sans remettre en cause lintrt de lapplication.

----------


## Invit

Parce qu'il arrivera seulement au mois de juillet bogu et sera fonctionnel en novembre.
La France, l'autre pays du communisme.
Heureusement, les allemands sont maintenant nos amis. S'il leur arrivait l'ide de nous envahir, en moins de 8 heures ils seraient  Paris.
Il faut analyser mon pays, la France ainsi que sa culture, comme une civilisation disparue.
Dsol pour le pessimisme, c'est srement li au con-finement.

----------


## Ryu2000

Dans sa dernire allocution Macron a dit quelque chose comme a :
_Le 11 mai, nous serons en capacit de tester toute personne prsentant des symptmes. Nous n'allons pas tester toutes les Franaises et tous les Franais, cela n'aurait aucun sens. Mais toute personne ayant un symptme doit pouvoir tre teste. Les personnes ayant le virus pourront ainsi tre mises en quarantaine, prises en charge et suivies par un mdecin.

Pour accompagner cette phase, plusieurs innovations font l'objet de travaux avec certains de nos partenaires europens, comme une application numrique ddie qui, sur la base du volontariat et de l'anonymat, permettra de savoir si, oui ou non, l'on s'est trouv en contact avec une personne contamine. Vous en avez surement entendu parler._

En fait tester massivement a a un sens : a permet d'identifier des porteurs sains, ce sont des gros facteurs de transmission, ces personnes ne se sentent pas malade donc elles ne font pas spcialement attention  ne pas contaminer les autres.
Le plan actuel n'est pas optimal, dj il y a des traitements prventifs qui fonctionnent bien quand on les utilise avant ou au dbut de la maladie et l on est oblig d'attendre que les symptmes soient suffisamment grave pour se faire tester...

En principe Macron devrait s'exprimer un peu avant le 11 mai, et le plan aura peut-tre chang d'ici l.
Je ne suis pas fan de l'OMS, mais l elle ne dit pas un truc trop con :
Testez les gens ! : lOMS appelle  un dpistage massif du coronavirus



> Il y a dsormais  plus de cas et de dcs dans le reste du monde qu'en Chine , a ajout Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus, le directeur gnral de l'OMS lors d'une confrence de presse  Genve, ce lundi, faisant tat d'une  crise sanitaire mondiale majeure de notre poque .  *Nous avons un message simple  tous les pays : testez, testez, testez les gens !* , a-t-il rpt.


C'tait le 16 mars.

Macron aurait du dire "nous devrions tester massivement, mais nous n'avons pas suffisamment de tests", c'est comme avec les masques "vous devriez tous porter des masques, mais on n'en a pas".

----------


## Invit

Dans ma jeunesse, il y avait un slogan : "Quand on n'a pas de ptrole, on a des ides" (pour conomiser ou se passer de ptrole : on connait la suite)
De nos jours : "Quand n'a pas de masques, on a des applications pour smartphones".
Comme pour les programmes informatiques : pour le COVID19, testez, testez, testez !!! Ah mince, on n'a pas de tests non plus...
On est mal barr. Le pige confinement nous touffe mieux que des poumons pris par le virus.

----------


## federica20

Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est pourquoi, alors que nous propagons le virus, nous obtenons des combinaisons pour continuer la vie, j'ai lu sur des pages qu'il est estim ne pas revenir  la normale jusqu'en 2022, cela me semble fou, l'ide de fabriquer un costume est plus ralisable et vivant avec le virus, attendant le vaccin.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le pige confinement nous touffe mieux que des poumons pris par le virus.


Roh a va... Si a se trouve dans un mois nous aurions un peu plus de liberts. (ce n'est pas gagn, mais on ne sait jamais... a dpendra aussi des catgories de personnes, certains sont plus  risque que d'autres, donc certains seront plus confin que d'autres)




> j'ai lu sur des pages qu'il est estim ne pas revenir  la normale jusqu'en 2022


Il y a une tude dHarvard mais c'est dans l'hypothse o il n'y a pas de vaccin, pas de traitement, pas de disparition de la maladie en t et que l'immunit ne vient pas forcment  la premire gurison.
Les chercheurs vont probablement trouver un traitement prventif, les gens le prendront et ils auront moins de chance d'attraper la maladie et moins de difficult  la combattre si ils l'attrapent.

C'est une vieille technique de laisser une partie des gens sortir pour augmenter le nombre d'infects, puis de les reconfiner pour qu'ils gurissent et faire plusieurs fois.  force les gens seront immuniss sans avoir besoin de vaccin.
L on va la courbe  15:20 :


a doit faire des vagues de plus en plus petites.




> attendant le vaccin


Pour le moment on n'a pas le recul ncessaire pour avec des statistiques prcises, mais d'aprs plusieurs sources t'as 98% de chance de gurir sans trop de problme.
Pour l'crasante majorit des gens c'est jouable de dvelopper une immunit sans vaccin. (il ne faut pas tre obse par contre)

----------


## Invit

> Pour le moment on n'a pas le recul ncessaire pour avec des statistiques prcises, mais d'aprs plusieurs sources t'as 98% de chance de gurir sans trop de problme.


Autrement dit : 1,3 millions de gens vont avoir "trop de problmes"... rien qu'en France...

----------


## Ryu2000

> 1,3 millions de gens vont avoir "trop de problmes"...


Non mais a peut tre moins. Bon de toute faon les franais ne vont pas subitement devenir tous infect en mme temps.
Et comme j'aime les proverbes errons j'ai envie de dire : on ne fait pas d'omelette.

Pour le moment ce n'est pas l'apocalypse :
Le nombre cumul des dcs  fin mars 2020 est infrieur  2018.



> Le taux de mortalit de mars 2020 est infrieur quen mars 2018, anne o la grippe avait t trs forte, sans donner lieu  confinement ou isolement, mais il est vrai quun vaccin existe.


Le confinement ce n'est pas une vraie solution, c'est juste pour gagner du temps.
a m'tonnerait qu' partir du 11 mai on puisse se balader librement sans drogation.
Bon aprs si des enfants reprennent l'cole, a va augmenter l'immunit collective.

----------


## Fagus

> En France c'est trop tard, et en plus il n'y a pas encore de masque ni de test.
> *des tests et des masques.*


Il y les tests. Ce sont les ARS (agences rgionales de sant) qui les ont bloqus. Les ARS ont d'abord autoris seulement les laboratoires hospitaliers, puis ceux de ville, puis aprs 1 mois les labo vtrinaires (qui eux seuls doublent la capacit, et permettent d'utiliser des ractifs fabriqus en France alors que les autres sont bloqus par les pnuries d'importation ; au passage ils possdent une expertise en covid) ; puis l, le labo de recherche juste  ct de mon hosto qui possde une capacit norme par rapport au labo de l'hpital vient d'tre autoris ( peu prs trop tard).
La France est malade de son administration plthorique et nuisible.

Quant aux drives autoritaires du traage dj :
1. rien n'empche de le limiter dans le temps avec ncessit d'un vote parlementaire pour le reconduire.
2. mettre tout le monde en confinement, un des plus durs du monde, alors qu'en Core il n'y a pas de confinement gnral, si a ce n'est pas de la mesure autoritaire et privatrice de liberts...

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*La Commission de l'UE veut des applis mobiles de suivi de la propagation du Covid-19 respectueuses de la vie prive, installables sur la base du volontariat*
*Et publie donc un guide de mise sur pied*

_Les applications mobiles dont usent les pays de l'UE pour endiguer la propagation du coronavirus doivent respecter les rgles de l'Union en matire de protection de la vie prive et obtenir le consentement des personnes concernes pour utiliser des donnes personnelles, mais exclure les donnes de localisation_. Cest de faon ramasse ce qui ressort dune rcente note dinformation de la Commission europenne. 

Les recommandations de l'excutif europen font partie d'une approche unifie pour l'utilisation de la technologie dans la lutte contre le COVID-19. Grosso modo, _il sagit dun guide pratique de mise sur pied des applications de suivi de la propagation publi  lintention des tats membres_. Cest une bote  outils qui dfinit les exigences essentielles pour ces applications. Dans les grandes lignes on retrouve entre autres : la conformit totale aux rgles de l'UE en matire de protection des donnes et de la vie prive ; la mise en uvre en troite collaboration avec les autorits en charge de la sant publique et lapprobation par ces dernires ; linstallation sur la base du volontariat et la suppression lorsque ces applications ne sont plus ncessaires ; lutilisation des dernires technologies permettant damliorer la vie prive, notamment, Bluetooth qui vite de pister les individus ; lutilisation de donnes sous anonymat ; linteroprabilit dans toute lUnion.

Dans sa dernire publication, la Commission de lUE rpertorie un ensemble dinitiatives en cours, qui si elles ne le sont pas dj, devront saligner aux exigences formules au sein de la bote  outils. En effet, le 10 avril dernier, Google et Apple ont pass lannonce conjointe du lancement dune initiative relative  lutilisation du protocole Bluetooth comme socle des applications de traage de la propagation du Covid-19. Il sagit de sappuyer sur Bluetooth Low Energy (BLE) pour la dtection des tlphones  proximit, les changes de donnes pertinentes dans le cadre de lopration et lmission dalertes destines aux utilisateurs du systme. _Daprs ce que rapporte Reuters, des discussions entre membres de la Commission de lUE et responsables chez Google et Apple sont en cours pour arrimer leur initiative aux exigences de la bote  outils de lUE_.


Aprs, il faut souligner que la publication de la Commission europenne arrive au moment o le projet dnomm Pan-European Privacy Preserving Proximity Tracing (PEPP-PT), qui mobilise 130 experts, a en principe dbouch sur la mise sur pied dune plateforme technologique sous licence. La plateforme dite de _traage de proximit_ fait un usage anonyme de la technologie Bluetooth des tlphones portables d'une manire qui respecte le rglement gnral de l'Union europenne sur la protection des donnes (GDPR). Cela vite deffectuer un suivi intrusif des donnes de localisation. Le systme enregistre (pendant deux semaines) les connexions tablies entre les smartphones sur ces derniers, plutt que sur un serveur central, en utilisant un chiffrement fort. Seules les autorits sanitaires locales sont considres comme des personnes de confiance pour tlcharger des donnes afin de pouvoir avertir les personnes  risque d'infection et leur dire de s'isoler. 

 En trouvant et en isolant des tiers avec lesquels une personne atteinte a t en contact troit, on prend une longueur davance , expliquent les chercheurs.


 date, 28 pays de par le monde ont chacun dploy des applications de suivi de la propagation du virus. Dans ce lot, lEurope compte prs de la moiti ; onze pour tre prcis. En France, la rcente sortie de la Commission europenne devrait permettre de peaufiner un peu plus les dtails de lapplication StopCovid en cours de gestation. Ce projet sappuie lui aussi sur la technologie Bluetooth qui permet  des smartphones didentifier des appareils  proximit et non de recueillir des donnes de golocalisation. 

*Applications mobiles alignes sur le guide de lUE : pourquoi a pourrait ne pas marcher ?* 

Lefficacit des solutions proposes par les diffrents acteurs repose sur une adoption de masse des outils quils mettent  la disposition du public. Or, deux facteurs risquent de jouer contre latteinte de cet objectif : _linstallation sur la base du volontariat et le fait que tout le monde ne dispose pas de smartphone_. Sur le deuxime axe de rflexion en effet, prs de 23 % de la population en France ne possde pas de tlphone dit intelligent, daprs Statista. LEspagne, lItalie et lAllemagne affichent de faon respective des taux de pntration de cette technologie de 60,8 %, 70,4 % et 79,9 %. Cest donc un paquet important de la population qui est susceptible de sajouter au lot de ceux qui pour une raison ou une autre ne procderont pas  linstallation dune des applications de suivi. 

En sus, quelques problmes dordre technique se posent. La technologie Bluetooth sur laquelle se basent ces applications ne serait pas suffisamment prcise pour permettre de mesurer si l'on se trouvait  plus (ou moins) des deux mtres de distanciation sociale recommands par les autorits sanitaires. La qualit du signal aussi dpendrait de facteurs additionnels : le terminal utilis, sa batterie, la qualit de ses composants, etc.

Source : Commission UE

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette initiative de la Commission europenne ? 
 ::fleche::  Quels sont daprs vous les facteurs susceptibles de la mener  un chec ?
 ::fleche::  Quels sont ceux qui concourent  ce quelle soit une russite ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  StopCovid : quelle serait l'utilit de l'application de traage qu'tudie le gouvernement franais*? Quels obstacles techniques sont rencontrs ? Voici quelques lments de rponses
 ::fleche::  StopCovid : la France travaille sur une application qui va tracer l'historique des contacts avec les malades, mais la piste de la golocalisation est carte
 ::fleche::  Les Franais devront rester libres de ne pas installer l'application de tracking StopCovid, juge la CNIL qui ajoute que le fait de refuser l'application n'aurait aucune consquence prjudiciable

----------


## ManPaq

les mots (maux) sont en passe d'tres adopts dans le langage comme protagoniste devant le sida qui avait t  l'origine des expressions "j'ai pas le sida" (ce qui est une forme de dnigrement)... C'est une forme d'adoption d'un mal par son appropriation dans la langue (les mdias nous y  aident bien).
C'est la voie "traditionnelle" des faits de socit.
Voil une maladie bien documente qui trouve des extensions jusque dans nos smartphone: doit-on apprhender de nos jours la maladie sous sa forme numrique pour tre dans l'actualit puisque l'hyper-mdiatisation ne convient pas seulement? Les pays du sud de l'hmisphre risquent d'tre surpris de se voir gratifier d'applications de surveillance afin de seconder les mesures de contrle! Ceux du nord de ne pas avoir l'influence ncessaire pour imposer la technologie comme nouveau mode d'analyse.
La largesse des mesures ne s'arrtera pas avant d'avoir concerne tous les traits de nos socits, pas seulement la sant. Peut-on parler de rvolution covid?
Il faut rappeler que le risque est grand de voir l'mergence de formes thrapeutiques ltales  la fois dans les actes mdicaux que dans la gestion de la crise ou les mesures de prvention (prhension).
La voie du peuple ne pourra de nouveau s'lever qu'avec la rouverture des stades!!!

----------


## Ryu2000

Coronavirus :  Singapour, l'application de traage qui fait rver la France



> Comment a marche ? Vous installez TraceTogether sur votre smartphone. Vous activez le bluetooth. *Chaque fois que vous passez prs dun individu qui a lui aussi install lapplication ( moins de deux mtres de distance), et que vous restez ensemble au moins 30 minutes, votre tlphone va enregistrer ses donnes - et lui les vtres.*
> (...)
> Le principe, cest celui du volontariat : personne ne vous oblige  installer cette application, et cest sa premire faille. *Pour que a fonctionne, il faut en effet quau moins 60%  70% de la population soit quipe*. Or mme  Singapour, la smart city ultra connecte, avec une culture digitale trs forte, o le taux dquipement en tlphones portables est trs lev, *le gouvernement annonce un peu plus dun million de tlchargements : pour une population de moins de six millions dhabitants*, on est trs loin du compte.


Je crois qu' Singapour le plan c'tait que si suffisamment de gens utilisait l'application il n'y aurait pas besoin de faire un confinement de toute la population, avec les tests et le traage le gouvernement aurait pu ne confiner que les personnes infects.
Mais mme l-bas il n'y a pas eu assez de volontaire. Pourtant ce sont des asiatiques donc ils sont moins dans le trip des liberts individuelles et ils pensent  la communauts avant tout. Donc en France il y aura probablement moins d'1 personne sur 6 qui va installer l'application. De toute faon en France on ne test pas suffisamment pour que le traage serve  quelque chose. C'est au moment o il y a des gros symptmes qu'on commence  tester... Bon a servirait un peu, parce qu'une fois qu'une personne dans tat grave est diagnostiqu on pourrait prvenir toutes les personnes qu'il a rencontr dans les semaines prcdentes.

Coronavirus: hausse record de contaminations  Singapour



> La cit-Etat figure *parmi les premiers endroits de la plante  avoir dtect des cas de Covid-19*, aprs son apparition en Chine. Elle avait t *vue comme un modle en russissant  en contenir la propagation grce  une stratgie de contrle trs stricte et de traage des contacts avec les personnes infectes.*

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*StopCovid : lINRIA dvoile ROBERT, un protocole mis au point pour la construction dapplications mobiles de suivi de contacts,*
*en rponse  celui dApple et Google*

StopCovid a suscit de nombreuses ractions dans presque toutes les couches de la population franaise depuis quelle a t annonce pour combattre le covid-19. Certains se sont mme donn des raisons de croire  lchec du projet avant sa mise en application. Alors, o en sommes-nous aujourdhui ? LINRIA, qui dirige le projet, a publi ce week-end sur GitHub les spcifications du projet bas sur un protocole du nom de ROBERT. Linstitut,  travers son PDG, a aussi prcis quil ne faut pas parler dune application de tracking, mais plutt dune application de traage.

Alors que la pandmie du coronavirus fait rage dans le monde, de plus en plus de gouvernements commencent  faire appel  la technologie pour freiner la propagation du virus. Dans le cas de la France, la solution porte le nom de StopCovid. Il sagit dune application cense tracer tous les contacts dun individu dclar positif au covid-19. Lobjectif est de prvenir les personnes qui ont t en contact avec un malade test positif afin de pouvoir se faire tester soi-mme, et si besoin dtre pris en charge trs tt, ou bien de se confiner.

*ROBERT, un protocole mis au point pour la construction dapplications mobiles de suivi de contacts*

Ce week-end, lINRIA (Institut national de recherche en informatique et en aronautique) et linstitut allemand Fraunhofer pour la scurit applique et intgre (AISEC) ont publi le protocole ROBERT (ROBust and privacy-presERving proximity Tracing) dans le cadre du projet StopCovid. Mis en place par les chercheurs des deux institutions, ROBERT pourra tre utilis pour la construction dapplications mobiles de suivi de contacts. Il a t conu pour respecter strictement le cadre europen de protection des donnes et pouvoir tre rsistant  des attaques crdibles.

Selon une courte description sur le site officiel de lINRIA, ROBERT est une contribution conjointe dans le cadre  de l'initiative PEPP-PT (Pan European Privacy-Preserving Proximity Tracing), dont lobjectif est de permettre la mise en place doutils interoprables de suivi de contacts, respectueux des rglementations europennes en matire de protection des donnes, de vie prive et de scurit, dans le cadre dune rponse plus globale  la pandmie. De par cette publication, lINRIA espre convaincre monsieur tout le monde du bien-fond du projet.

Toutefois, ce nest quun document de spcification qui a t publi. Les sources de StopCovid et lapplication ne seront probablement pas mises  la disposition du public avant le 11 mai comme lannonait le secrtaire dtat au numrique, Cdric O. Le protocole ROBERT ne semble pas encore totalement finalis. Ainsi, comme soulign plus haut, ceci est dabord fait dans le but de sensibiliser sur larchitecture qui sous-tend le projet.  ct de cette publication, l'institution a galement pris soin de faire la lumire sur certaines zones dombre souleves par les dtracteurs du projet.

*ROBERT ne permet pas la surveillance et serait totalement anonyme*

Cest Bruno Sportisse, PDG de lINRIA qui sest charg de le faire.  Il me semble trs utile de commencer par rappeler ce quune application qui reposerait sur le protocole ROBERT nest pas, eu gard aux interrogations lgitimes qui sexpriment et aux confusions qui peuvent avoir lieu  a-t-il dclar.  Sa conception permet que PERSONNE, pas mme ltat, nait accs  la liste des personnes diagnostiques positives ou  la liste des interactions sociales , a-t-il poursuivi. Selon Bruno Sportisse donc, il ne sagit en aucun cas dun protocole qui permet le tracking.

En outre, toute application base sur ce protocole nest pas non plus une application de surveillance : elle est totalement anonyme. Elle nest pas non plus une application de dlation : dans le cas o je suis notifi, je ne sais pas qui est  lorigine de la notification.  Dans le smartphone de mon voisin, il ny a aucune donne concernant mon diagnostic mdical, aussi encrypt soit-il. Il y a une liste des crypto-identifiants de tous les smartphones rencontrs , a dclar Bruno Sportisse pour expliquer que les donnes personnelles ne sont pas sauvegardes.

Toujours pour rassurer sur lutilisation des donnes de lapplication, il a dclar ce qui suit :  Les paramtres du modle de transmission et les donnes statistiques anonymes sont entre les mains de lautorit de sant qui fixe lutilisation de ce systme. Pas dune compagnie prive, aussi innovante soit-elle . Par ailleurs, Sportisse estime que StopCovid nest pas un remde miracle contre le Covid-19, mais quelle fait partie dune longue liste de mesures visant  freiner la propagation du virus. Ils esprent quelle leur donne de la visibilit face  un ennemi invisible.

 lheure o le dconfinement se prcise de plus en plus, StopCovid pourrait tre un lment cl pouvant faciliter cela. Lapplication nest pas obligatoire et certains utilisateurs pourraient couper leur Bluetooth quand a leur chante, rendant ainsi lapplication inoprante. Les contestations se poursuivent, car des individus estiment quil ny a pas de risque zro dans le monde numrique. Dautres parts, certains soulignent le fait que les gens seront bientt confronts  deux choix : faut-il continuer  rester  la maison ou faut-il accepter de se faire tracer pour tre libre de ses mouvements ?

Sources : Annonce de lINRIA, Protocole ROBERT

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ROBERT ?
 ::fleche::  Ce protocole va-t-il vraiment convaincre les dtracteurs de StopCovid ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  StopCovid : la France travaille sur une application qui va tracer l'historique des contacts avec les malades, mais la piste de la golocalisation est carte

 ::fleche::  StopCovid : quelle serait l'utilit de l'application de traage qu'tudie le gouvernement franais ? Quels obstacles techniques sont rencontrs ? Voici quelques lments de rponses

 ::fleche::  Pourquoi le projet franais d'application StopCovid fera trs probablement un bide ? Voici quelques pistes de rflexion

 ::fleche::  Les Franais devront rester libres de ne pas installer l'application de tracking StopCovid, juge la CNIL qui ajoute que le fait de refuser l'application n'aurait aucune consquence prjudiciable

----------


## air-dex

Le protocole est une chose, l'implmentation de celui-ci en est une autre. Or j'imagine mal l'implmentation pouvoir respecter parfaitement l'anonymat, surtout si on doit respecter des obligations lgales. Par exemple comment notre chre loi "informatique et liberts" peut-elle s'appliquer sur une application utilisant le protocole ROBERT ?

----------


## Axel Lecomte

*StopCovid : le gouvernement saisit le Conseil National du Numrique pour examiner lapplication,*
*qui ne serait probablement pas prte avant le 11 mai, selon Cdric O*

Le 17 avril 2020, le Conseil National du Numrique a t saisi par Cdric O, secrtaire dtat auprs du ministre de lconomie et des Finances et du ministre de lAction et des Comptes Publics, charg du numrique, afin dvaluer lapplication StopCovid, sur lequel planche le gouvernement pour dtecter les chanes de contagion.

 Le caractre indit de cette application, sans prcdent en France, appelle une rflexion pousse sur les nombreux enjeux ports par cet outil, en termes de rponses  la crise sanitaire et de respect des liberts publiques , explique le Conseil National du Numrique dans un communiqu.

Dans la lettre de saisine, Cdric O dclare :  Le projet  StopCovid  entend respecter pleinement les cadres lgaux franais et europen de protection des liberts, notamment le Rglement Gnral de Protection des Donnes. Il est fond sur une installation volontaire de lapplication et une anonymisation des donnes, de telle manire que personne ne puisse tre capable ni de retracer la liste des personnes testes positives, ni le cas chant, de reconstituer qui a contamin qui. Le gouvernement veille  associer la CNIL au travail du projet  StopCovid . Les spcifications de lapplication lui seront soumises. Le projet est destin  tre open source, cest--dire que le code de lapplication sera rendu public et que nimporte qui pourra prendre connaissance de ses principes de fonctionnement .

 Pleinement conscients des questions lgitimes que la mise en place dune telle application pourrait susciter, nous souhaitons poursuivre notre dmarche de transparence, qui nous lesprons, permettra une adhsion forte du citoyen dans un outil qui doit participer  sa protection et  celle de tous , a-t-il ajout.

En outre, Cdric O, a demand au Conseil National du Numrique de rendre ses recommandations et ses conclusions au plus tard le 24 avril.

Vendredi dernier, le secrtaire dtat a galement t auditionn par la commission des affaires conomiques de lAssemble nationale pour dbattre, notamment, de lapplication et la souverainet numrique, alors que la runion sest droule via le logiciel Zoom,  qui soulve des questions de scurit , a affirm Roland Lescure, le prsident de la commission.




Cdric O a alors rpondu que  cette priode de confinement nous confirme que le numrique est devenu lpine dorsale de nos socits, de nos institutions et de nos entreprises. En la matire, lEurope est en retard . Ce retard  concerne les outils numriques utiles au fonctionnement de nos institutions  et  se manifeste aussi dans la vie quotidienne , a-t-il ajout. Et  ce qui poste un problme de souverainet, cest que notre fonctionnement et notre vie quotidienne reposent sur des outils essentiellement anglo-saxons et que nous navons pas le choix. Ce constat valide, en quelque sorte, les efforts consentis depuis trois ans par le Gouvernement. La Startup Nation, telle quelle a parfois t raille, a permis  un champion franais dmerger dans le domaine de la tlmdecine , a affirm Cdric O.

 Le numrique va aussi servir au dconfinement et  la matrise de la maladie, notamment par lidentification et le dpistage. La capacit  intervenir trs vite et de manire quasi industrielle explique la russite de lAllemagne et de la Core du Sud  dans ces pays, 20 000 quivalents temps plein (ETP) sont exclusivement consacrs  lenqute sanitaire de dpart. Cest  ce stade quinterviendrait lapplication StopCovid, en totale conformit avec la protection des liberts publiques et les lois en vigueur , a-t-il abond.

Le dput LaREM ric Bothorel a alors rpondu :  Le seul dbat sur lapplication StopCovid, tout  fait en phase avec nos principes et nos valeurs et fondamentales, devrait se limiter  son efficacit sanitaire. () Comment favoriser son adoption par la population pour atteindre le seuil de 60 % dutilisateurs auquel certaines tudes conditionnent son efficacit ? Quelles seraient ses consquences sur la vie en entreprise ? Une alerte constituerait-elle une cause dexercice du droit de retrait pour un salari expos au public ? 

Lefficacit du dispositif est galement remise en question par Sylvia Pinel, dpute Liberts et Territoires, tandis que le dput Jrme Nury (LR) a carrment affirm que  ltat na pas la capacit de garantir la scurit et la confidentialit des donnes , en citant le cas de Zoom.

 Il est lgitime que le Parlement sinterroge et que la CNIL se prononce  son sujet. Mais ds lors quon se sera assur quelle prsente toutes les garanties, il me parat que nous devons nous en doter. Que lapplication soit tlcharge sur 60 % des tlphones nest pas une condition en soi ; simplement, plus les Franais se la procureront, plus laction des autorits sanitaires gagnera en efficacit , a rpondu Cdric O.

 Les conditions techniques dans lesquelles lapplication est dveloppe nappellent aucune modification, ni rglementaire ni lgislative, de notre droit. Cependant, le Gouvernement, conscient des interrogations quelle suscite, a propos  lensemble des groupes parlementaires den dbattre. Quant  faire suivre le dbat dun vote, sur quoi celui-ci porterait-il, sachant que lapplication ne sera pas finalise pour les 28 et 29 avril  le sera-t-elle, dailleurs, pour le 11 mai ? Les dputs ne peuvent pas voter oui, en mettant des conditions, et  quoi bon une abstention massive ? , sest-il questionn.

 Enfin, nos possibilits de contact tracing manuel sont, en effet, limites et il faut quelles augmentent dici au 11 mai. Nous nen sommes pas encore  communiquer sur lapplication , a conclu Cdric O.

Sources : Conseil National du Numrique, Vido

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Selon vous, cette application pourrait-elle tre propose aux Franais avant le dbut du dconfinement ? Si oui, comment ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  StopCovid : l'INRIA dvoile ROBERT, un protocole mis au point pour la construction d'applications mobiles de suivi de contacts, en rponse  celui d'Apple et Google
 ::fleche::  Pourquoi le projet franais d'application StopCovid fera trs probablement un bide ? Voici quelques pistes de rflexion
 ::fleche::  StopCovid : quelle serait l'utilit de l'application de traage qu'tudie le gouvernement franais ? Quels obstacles techniques sont rencontrs ? Voici quelques lments de rponses
 ::fleche::  StopCovid : la France travaille sur une application qui va tracer l'historique des contacts avec les malades, mais la piste de la golocalisation est carte
 ::fleche::  La Commission de l'UE veut des applis mobiles de suivi de la propagation du Covid-19 respectueuses de la vie prive, installables sur la base du volontariat, et publie donc un guide de mise sur pied

----------


## gros_rougeot

Cette application ne va pas chapper  la maldiction des logiciels commands par l'tat : 
- un cahier des charges ubuesque (diffrents services auront rdig des spcifications contradictoires et se tireront dans les pattes),
- elle arrivera trop tard, 
- elle sera tellement de bugue qu'elle dgoutera les fameux volontaires,
- elle coutera 10 fois le prix normal (parce que l'tat a de hautes exigences de qualit),
- les serveurs seront sous dimensionns,
- elle sera lance en grande pompe devant les camra par des ministres tout souriants,
- elle va planter ds le premier jour rien qu'avec les journalistes qui voudront l'utiliser,
- ( complter).
La bureaucratie tatique est incapable de respecter les dlais, les couts et les performances. C'est congnital.
Elle n'est toujours pas capable de faire fabriquer assez de tests covid, ni d'organiser l'utilisation de ces mme tests. Alors faire dvelopper une appli smartphones en 3 semaines.

----------


## bk417

J'ai pas compris, y aura combien d'applications. Celle de :
- La France
- L'europe
- Google et Apple (une API)
- Orange

Ils peuvent pas bosser ensemble ?

----------


## Axel Lecomte

*StopCovid : le gouvernement demande  Apple de lever certaines restrictions lies  Bluetooth dans les iPhone,*
*pour permettre  lapplication de fonctionner*

Lapplication StopCovid, actuellement en phase dveloppement, fait face  une impasse alors que sa mise en service tait initialement prvue le 11 mai, date annonce du dconfinement. En effet, StopCovid est cens faire du traage des chanes de contacts en utilisant le Bluetooth. Et lquipe de dveloppeurs charge de mettre au point lapplication rencontre actuellement des  difficults techniques avec le systme dexploitation des mobiles de marque Apple , a dclar Cdric O, secrtaire dtat au numrique, lors de son audition par la commission des Lois du Snat.

Daprs Cdric O, le problme rside sur le fait que les applications fonctionnant en arrire-plan seraient  progressivement teintes et dconnectes  automatiquement par liPhone.  Nous avons besoin quApple modifie cet lment () faute de quoi lapplication europenne telle quelle a t conue, ne pourra pas fonctionner correctement , souligne-t-il.

Dailleurs,  toute autre solution qui ne passerait pas par la modification des conditions de fonctionnement  des systmes dexploitation  serait une espce de bricolage , a-t-il ajout.


Cdric O, secrtaire dtat au numrique
Le gouvernement a alors dcid denvoyer une demande  Apple pour quelle lve les restrictions.  Ce que nous leur demandons, et jose esprer quils y rpondront favorablement, cest de faire en sorte dapporter les modifications techniques impratives pour que les tats puissent mettre en place les applications sanitaires qui peuvent tre utiles  la lutte contre le virus , explique le secrtaire d'tat.

De leur ct, Apple et Google sont en train de dvelopper une application commune,  entirement package aux tats qui nauraient plus qu mettre leur logo , avait affirm Aymeril Hoang, charg du numrique au sein du conseil scientifique sur le Covid-19, le 15 avril dernier. En raction, le secrtaire dtat a dclar :  Sils souhaitent dvelopper de leur ct leur propre application, quelque part, a les regarde. () Si Apple et Google devaient dvelopper une solution qui viendrait en plus de ce qui est dvelopp par les gouvernements, cette application devra respecter lensemble des lois et des rglements franais et europens en vigueur .

Pour conclure, Cdric O a tenu  souligner que lapplication sera prte  temps,  condition que la firme de Cupertino lve ses restrictions.

Source : Public Snat

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Pourquoi le projet franais d'application StopCovid fera trs probablement un bide ? Voici quelques pistes de rflexion
 ::fleche::  StopCovid : le gouvernement saisit le Conseil National du Numrique pour examiner l'application, qui ne serait probablement pas prte avant le 11 mai, selon Cdric O
 ::fleche::  StopCovid : la France travaille sur une application qui va tracer l'historique des contacts avec les malades, mais la piste de la golocalisation est carte
 ::fleche::  Les Franais devront rester libres de ne pas installer l'application de tracking StopCovid, juge la CNIL, qui ajoute que le fait de refuser l'application n'aurait aucune consquence prjudiciable
 ::fleche::  StopCovid : l'INRIA dvoile ROBERT, un protocole mis au point pour la construction d'applications mobiles de suivi de contacts, en rponse  celui d'Apple et Google

----------


## Invit

Apple ne devait accorder aucun drogation, a serait la porte ouverte aux abus. Surtout que l'on peut faire tourner le Bluetooth en fond, mais les dveloppeurs qui font cette application sont des bras casss qui doivent encore programmer en Objective-C alors que le langage prconis pour iOS est Swift depuis 6 ans, faudrait qu'ils se mettent  niveau...

----------


## Ryu2000

Il faudrait peut-tre regarder a :
Tous surveills - 7 milliards de suspects : le documentaire de Arte  voir absolument



> Ce mardi 21 avril 2020  20h55 sera diffus, sur la chane Arte, un documentaire consacr  la rue des grandes puissances mondiales (Chine, Etats-Unis, Union Europenne,...) vers les technologies de surveillance.
> (...)
> Pendant une dure de 90 minutes, le journaliste et enquteur Sylvain Louvet invite les tlspectateurs  dcouvrir pourquoi les grandes puissances du monde telles que la Chine, les Etats-Unis ou encore la France sont amenes  s'quiper de technologies pour surveiller massivement leurs populations.
> 
> Cette investigation au cur du nouveau  *totalitarisme numrique*  mondial nous mne notamment du ct de Nice o, suite aux attentats du 14 juillet 2016, Christian Estrosi (maire de la capitale du dpartement des Alpes-Maritimes) veut faire de sa ville une safe city et ce, malgr la prsence de 2 000 camras de surveillance dj prsentes dans la commune.


Si a se trouve le SARS-CoV-2, va faire comme le SARS-CoV-1 est disparatre assez vite.
Comment s'est termine l'pidmie de Sras en 2003 ?



> Aprs, et mme pendant la crise, l'OMS a vivement critiqu la Chine pour avoir tent de dissimuler l'ampleur de la pandmie. "Chaque autorit locale prfrait nier le problme : chacune tait en concurrence avec lautre pour avoir le moins de cas possible, ou pas de cas du tout. De son ct, le gouvernement central a aussi clairement manqu de clairvoyance et desprit de dcision dans cette affaire", dcrypte Franois Godement. Pour l'historien, les autorits chinoises ont enchan les erreurs : "La premire erreur a t de dissimuler lexistence mme du coronavirus, puis lampleur de la contamination en Chine mme, en niant la dangerosit, puis de retarder les mesures de prophylaxie qui ont entran une diffusion plus grande du virus y compris  ltranger." En avril, les autorits reconnaissent que le nombre de cas signals est dix fois suprieur aux 37 initialement voqus. Pire, elles avouent que le premier cas a t gard secret pendant prs d'un mois.
> 
> Les dissimulations laissent placent  des mesures drastiques : "La Chine doutre-mer en particulier, Hong-Kong et Singapour, ont t mis sous squestre : la population a t trs largement restreinte dans ses mouvements pendant toute une priode au printemps 2003", rapporte Franois Godement. Des conditions d'hygine extrmement strictes ont t instaures : interdiction de cracher, port de masque sanitaire, obligation de se laver souvent les mains, de passer sur des paillassons dsinfects avant d'entrer, et ce quel que soit l'endroit.


SRAS



> Pour faire face  cette pidmie, les équipes de lInstitut Pasteur se sont mobilisées, en proposant plusieurs stratégies vaccinales, dont un candidat-vaccin basé sur la  plateforme du vaccin contre la rougeole  (le vaccin contre la rougeole peut être recombiné et utilisé comme un véhicule pour induire une réponse immunitaire contre dautres agents pathogènes, ici SARS-CoV-1).
> En 2004, ce candidat-vaccin contre SARS-CoV-1 a fait lobjet dune déclaration dinvention (DI). *Ce candidat-vaccin contre SARS-CoV-1 na pas été expérimenté chez lhomme car, quand il était prêt, lépidémie était heureusement terminée, et il ny avait plus de patients sur lesquels proposer de le tester.*
> 
> Le savoir-faire développé en 2003 contre SARS-CoV-1, et le candidat-vaccin breveté en 2004, sont actuellement appliqués par les scientifiques concernés pour un projet en cours de vaccin potentiel contre SARS-CoV-2 (responsable de Covid-19), notamment en utilisant la plateforme rougeole.
> 
> Depuis 130 ans, LInstitut Pasteur, dont lune des missions principales est la lutte contre les maladies infectieuses fait partie des acteurs principaux qui tente dendiguer les pidmies qui continuent dmerger.


Pourvu que l'pidmie se termine avant qu'un vaccin soit prt a tre test sur l'homme.
Bon dj dans 3 semaines des coles devraient rouvrir donc l'immunit devrait augmenter.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> J'ai pas compris, y aura combien d'applications. Celle de :
> - La France
> - L'europe
> - Google et Apple (une API)
> - Orange
> 
> Ils peuvent pas bosser ensemble ?


Oui ... mais non . 

Comment dire . 

Dans l'UE tu as Vodafone, Telefonica (Movistar + O2) , Telekom Austria, Deutsche Telekom , Orange, Telenor, Telia Sonera , Altice , Telecom Italia . Dj faut russir  faire travailler les gros oprateurs nationaux. A ct les petits oprateurs genre Free, Bouygues, Belgacom, Base, Hutshison et j'en passe ... 

A ct tu as les oprateurs priphriques British Telecom et Swisscom . 

On prend certains oprateurs mais pas d'autres , fonction du pays et de la nature de la connexion a Schengen ou l'UE , si c'est un oprateur ancien monopole ... Un vrai merdier quoi . 

Google et Apple > eux vont court-circuiter tout le monde. 




> Cette application ne va pas chapper  la maldiction des logiciels commands par l'tat : 
> - un cahier des charges ubuesque (diffrents services auront rdig des spcifications contradictoires et se tireront dans les pattes),
> - elle arrivera trop tard, 
> - elle sera tellement de bugue qu'elle dgoutera les fameux volontaires,
> - elle coutera 10 fois le prix normal (parce que l'tat a de hautes exigences de qualit),
> - les serveurs seront sous dimensionns,
> - elle sera lance en grande pompe devant les camra par des ministres tout souriants,
> - elle va planter ds le premier jour rien qu'avec les journalistes qui voudront l'utiliser,
> - ( complter).
> ...


En gros le truc qui sert  rien et que j'utiliserai pas. 




> Apple ne devait accorder aucun drogation, a serait la porte ouverte aux abus. Surtout que l'on peut faire tourner le Bluetooth en fond, mais les dveloppeurs qui font cette application sont des bras casss qui doivent encore programmer en Objective-C alors que le langage prconis pour iOS est Swift depuis 6 ans, faudrait qu'ils se mettent  niveau...


C'est dcid , je vais couper d'office le bluetooth sur tout mes appareils. Mobile + fixe.

----------


## steel-finger

> Apple ne devait accorder aucun drogation, a serait la porte ouverte aux abus. Surtout que l'on peut faire tourner le Bluetooth en fond, mais les dveloppeurs qui font cette application sont des bras casss qui doivent encore programmer en Objective-C alors que le langage prconis pour iOS est Swift depuis 6 ans, faudrait qu'ils se mettent  niveau...


Tu connais vraiment pas grand chose au monde du dveloppement. Je vois pas quelle est le problme si les dveloppeurs programme leur appli en c++, java, Objective-C. Le problme qu'il ont a leur actuelle, c'est que l'appli ne fonctionnera plus en arrire-plan, au bout d'un certain temps.

Personnellement je pense que cette appli va faire un flop comme tout celle qui ont t faite par l'tat.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Personnellement je pense que cette appli va faire un flop comme tout celle qui ont t faite par l'tat.


Je crois qu'il y a une application de rencontre qui informe les gens des personnes qu'ils sont croiss.
Happn : lapplication qui te fait rencontrer les gens que tu croises
Mais par contre a utilise probablement le GPS et pas le Bluetooth, donc c'est encore autre chose. Je crois qu'il y a un jeu Pokemon sur DS o il se passait quelque chose quand 2 joueurs se croisaient.

Les gouvernements vont peut-tre partir dans un trip totalitaire, ils vont changer les constitutions pour pouvoir crer des lois qui vont obliger les citoyens  se faire surveiller. a pourrait finir avec des implants de balise GPS ^^ (on rigole mais la ralit fini souvent plus mal que la fiction, donc on ne sait jamais). Quoi qu'au final il suffit d'imposer  chaque citoyen d'avoir un smartphone en permanence et voil on trace tout le monde.

Google sait dj o ton smartphone se trouve  partir du moment o il y a les donnes et le GPS qui sont activs. Parfois ton smartphone te demande de noter un endroit que t'as visit.
Donc pour Google ce serait facile de trouver les gens qui sont  proximit l'un de l'autre, ils ont les coordonnes GPS et les identifiants, mais les gouvernements ne peuvent pas faire pareil parce qu'il y a l'RGPD.

----------


## mdiam

ROBERT est un juste **protocole** appel  tre test, critiqu, cass, amlior....

Des exemples de critiques intressantes (pas spcifique  ce protocole) :
https://risques-tracage.fr/docs/risques-tracage.pdf

-- Maurice

----------


## arthur.lucas

Voir le site web "risques-tracage.fr"


Rsum
{ Il n'y a pas de base de donnes nominative des malades => VRAI
{ Les donnes sont anonymes  => FAUX
{ Il est impossible de retrouver qui a contamin qui => FAUX
{ Il est impossible de savoir si une personne prcise est malade ou non  => FAUX
{ Il est impossible de dclencher une fausse alerte  => FAUX
{ L'utilisation du Bluetooth ne pose pas de problme de scurit  => FAUX
{ Ce dispositif rend impossible un fichage  grande chelle  => FAUX

----------


## Kaoxyd

En mme temps, ctait prvisible. LEtat devrait laisser les sachants faire, et se cantonner  la gestion de lpidmie. Les problmes de fragmentation dOS ou de diffrence de fonctionnement sont connus et seront mieux grs par Google et Apple que via une application.

Le problme du Bluetooth, cest quen complment du wifi, du gps, de la 4g, a tire normment sur la batterie. Quant bien mme elle serait dveloppe et mis  disposition, elle serait trs vite desinstalle.

----------


## Paradoxalix

Durant les grandes pestes du moyen-ge et les soi-disant pidmies de lpre, le marquage d'individus par d'autres individus sur base de leur terreur de la mort  conduit  la destruction de ce qui ferait de nous des tres humains.
Pour rappel : dans les temptes les marins sont obligs par les Lois Internationales de se porter au secours des naufrags sans tenir compte des risques personnels encourus, s'ils ne le font pas ils sont passibles de trs lourdes, peines!
Les malades sont par nature faits pour tre soigns , pas pour tre traqus , dnoncs , enchans ou abattus !

JE REFUSE DE METTRE LE DOIGT DANS L'ENGRENAGE !  

Crier  la sorcire , au juif , au noir ou au malade : trs peu pour moi

Si nos dirigeants deviennent fous , il faut les soigner , pas entrer dans leurs dlires paranoaques !

Et la technologie ne change rien  l'affaire.

Einstein disait : "Science sans conscience n'est que ruine de l'me" et il a regrett toute la fin de sa vie d'avoir cr un monstre comme Frankenstein ; un monstre indestructible ensuite.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a un collectif spcialiste du numrique qui n'est pas content :
 StopCovid est un projet dsastreux pilot par des apprentis sorciers 



> Le mardi 28 avril, les parlementaires franais seront amens  voter sur StopCovid, lapplication mobile de traage des individus impose par lexcutif. Nous souhaitons que, par leur vote, ils convainquent ce dernier de renoncer  cette ide tant quil est encore temps. Non pas de lamliorer, mais dy renoncer tout court. En fait, mme si toutes les garanties lgales et techniques taient mises en place (anonymisation des donnes, open source, technologies Bluetooth, consentement des utilisateurs, protocole dcentralis, etc.), StopCovid serait expose au plus grand des dangers : celui de se transformer sous peu en  StopCovid Analytica , une nouvelle version du scandale Cambridge Analytica [siphonnage des donnes prives de dizaines de millions de comptes Facebook].


Encore une fois le gouvernement essaie d'utiliser la peur pour convaincre le peuple de se faire surveiller.

----------


## Zeugma

> Einstein disait : "Science sans conscience n'est que ruine de l'me [...]"


Petite correction. La citation est de Rabelais dans Pantagruel (source). Cependant, le mot n'a alors pas le mme sens que maintenant mais dsigne plutt l'ensemble des savoirs dans un sens beaucoup plus large. L'application technique des connaissances scientifiques n'existaient pas  l'poque. C'est le sujet d'une vido Youtube sur la chane du Stagirite (c'est sa premire vido, elle manque de rythme et le son est pourri). Il y dit que "[Rabelais] tait dans l'incapacit conceptuelle d'envisager des dgts occasionns par une application irrflchie de la science."




Mais sur le fond je suis d'accord et me mfie comme de la peste des soi-disant bonnes intentions de nos gouvernements.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Il y a un collectif spcialiste du numrique qui n'est pas content :
>  StopCovid est un projet dsastreux pilot par des apprentis sorciers 
> 
> Encore une fois le gouvernement essaie d'utiliser la peur pour convaincre le peuple de se faire surveiller.


A l'heure actuelle, le gouvernement n'est plus du tout audible. 

Personnellement si je dois m'en tenir  quelques :

> porter un masque partout et tout le temps
> appliquer des distances partout ou je vais et ou il y a du monde (dans les lieux autoriss  ouvrir, dans la rue ...)
> laver les mains et mon environnement le plus souvent 

Puis pour le reste vu qu'on est dans un mlange de zone grise, vide juridique, on a des infos contradictoires, qui mettent dans situations totalement ubuesques en dehors de tout sens logique :

> faites ce que vous voulez 
> baladez vous sans autorisation
> si on vous mets un prune ne la payez pas
> contestez la prune et envoyer chier l'agent police
> soyez rcalcitrant, outrageant outrepassant

Voil la messe et dite. 

---

Le 11 mai qu'on ne vienne pas me pondre une attestation  la dernire minute, je m'en moquerai royalement . Le premier qui vient me parler de la chose je me ferai une joie l'envoyer boulet illico !  ::roll::   ::ccool::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf1::   ::rire::   ::king:: 

---

Comme on disait en 68 , franaises, franais on vous ment !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Voil la messe et dite.


Je ne suis pas certains que ce soit lgal de dire a.
Personnellement je n'irais pas provoquer un policier, a ne me semble pas tre une super ide. Ils ont dj un boulot assez chiant comme a...
Quand t'es en rgle les policiers ne t'embtent vraiment pas, j'ai t contrl 2 fois et a c'est trs bien pass.
Aprs je ne sais pas si  partir du 11 mai on sera totalement libre de se balader.




> > porter un masque partout et tout le temps


Quand t'es seul chez toi a n'a pas grand intrt ^^
Par contre l o il y a de la densit de population (dans les transports en commun par exemple) a a plus de sens.

----------


## Paradoxalix

Quelle belle langue, quelle prestance , et aussi je le crains ,une  immense vacuit.
C'est l'poque sans doute qui veut cela , le sage montre la lune et la suite est connue.
Mais toutefois, je vous remercie d'avoir remdi serait-ce d'un atome  l'ocan de mon ignorance.
Toute mon existence dans les livres pour constater  chaque lecture que cette ignorance venait encore de crotre.
Je vous laisse  votre prestance , votre culture dlicate et vos certitudes : je ne peux rien pour vous.
Cordialement , Paradoxalix

----------


## LeBreton56

Laberration continue.

Toutes les valeures de notre pays sont bafoues par cette ide anti dmocratique et policire.  ::weird:: 
StopVid est le doigt dans le mcanisme qui conduit  l'toile jaune du totalitarisme! ::aie:: 
Il est vident qu'il faut sortir du confinement mais pour cela une application de flicage n'est pas ncessaire, 
il nous faut des Masques pour tous le monde, de simple masque qui vite les projections.

si tous le monde porte ce genre de masque plus personne ne contamine personne(dans l'absolu)
c'est simple mais mme les toubibs disent que a marche! ::ptdr::

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*Covid-19 : la France ne ferme pas la porte  la solution du bracelet connect pour des tiers dpourvus de smartphone*
*Qui seront quips dapplications de traage de contacts* 

Le bracelet connect est dj une ralit dans certains pays dans le cadre de la lutte contre le coronavirus.  titre dillustration, le gouvernement de Core du Sud a, il y a peu, dcid den instaurer le port. La mesure sapplique aux personnes atteintes par le virus et surprises en violation des mesures de distanciation sociale. En Europe, le port dAnvers teste une mthode similaire. En partenariat avec la socit de technologie numrique Rombit, il est lanc sur des essais du bracelet lectronique Romware Covid Radius. Le but : garantir la distanciation sociale et le suivi des contacts physiques. Le nouveau bracelet lectronique met un signal sonore lorsque des personnes se rapprochent trop prs les unes des autres. 

En France, de rcents dveloppements suggrent que les autorits ne ferment pas la porte  cette approche. Lobjectif : _quiper les 23 % de Franais qui ne possdent pas de smartphone_, daprs des chiffres publis par lArcep alors que lanne dernire tirait  son terme.  la manuvre : Sigfox  une socit toulousaine spcialiste des rseaux tlcoms bas dbit.


 lheure o les questions sur la vie prive se retrouvent au centre des discussions lies  la mise sur pied dapplications de traage de proximit en Europe, le Cabinet du secrtariat dtat au Numrique prcise que si le gouvernement travaille sur un objet connect susceptible d'tre associ  une ventuelle application de traage des contacts des malades, _il ne s'agit en aucun cas de suivre les malades, ni de golocalisation_.  L'ide est d'avoir un bracelet, ou un autre objet connect, qui ne soit pas reli au smartphone et permettrait de connatre les personnes croises par son porteur durant la journe et celles qui se sont rendues dans diffrents lieux. Le but n'est pas de traquer une personne pour savoir si elle est alle  la Poste ou au supermarch, mais d'aider les autorits  grer la circulation du virus. C'est un acte de civisme, comme l'attestation de sortie. Une fois que le bracelet est enlev, c'est fini. Alors que le tlphone restera dans notre poche aprs la crise , explique le PDG de Sigfox. 

En France, cette solution fait lobjet de proposition aux autorits dans un contexte o ce sont les applications de traage de contacts sur smartphones qui mobilisent lessentiel des dbats. Au coude--coude, lapplication  Stopcovid de conception franaise et lAPI annonce par Google et Apple. Daprs les derniers dveloppements, cest la solution des deux gants amricains qui devrait entrer en scne en premier. La toute premire version de lAPI est attendue pour le 28 avril 2020.  travers le bracelet connect, Sigfox veut offrir  la France une alternative  ces projets dapplications quil qualifie de solutions de facilit qui vont fournir encore plus d'informations  Apple et Google qui en savent dj un paquet sur la vie prive des utilisateurs de leurs services. 

Selon une enqute mene par le gouvernement, 80 % des Corens seraient favorables  lutilisation de ces bracelets lectroniques. En Europe, les positions sont trs mitiges sur la question avec, semble-t-il, une forte majorit de tiers contre lusage de telles mthodes. Sur le Vieux Continent, on trouve trs peu de ractions dinternautes allant dans le sens dapprouver lutilisation de bracelets. La plupart des ractions soulignent que devoir se faire poser un bracelet de pistage dans le cadre de la lutte contre le coronavirus a quelque chose de dgradant. On prfre largement avoir affaire  une application sur smartphone que de devoir en arriver l.


Nanmoins, dautres intervenants sont davis quil faudrait les imposer dans les zones o le confinement nest pas respect.


La piste des bracelets lectroniques est galement voque chez le voisin italien, mais pour les personnes ges, une population  risque qui utilise peu le smartphone. Si le port dAnvers teste de tels dispositifs, il faut dire que le gouvernement belge pour sa part carte pour le moment la piste dune application de traage de contacts physiques. 

Source : RTL

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous lavis des internautes qui pensent que la pose de bracelet a quelque chose de dgradant pour les porteurs ? 
 ::fleche::  Pourquoi lutilisation de telles approches semble-t-elle trouver plus de rsistance en Europe que dans les pays dAsie ? 
 ::fleche::  Seriez-vous pour quelles soient imposes dans les zones europennes o lon ne respecte pas les mesures de confinement ? 

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  StopCovid : quelle serait l'utilit de l'application de traage qu'tudie le gouvernement franais ? Quels obstacles techniques sont rencontrs ? Voici quelques lments de rponses
 ::fleche::  StopCovid : la France travaille sur une application qui va tracer l'historique des contacts avec les malades, mais la piste de la golocalisation est carte
 ::fleche::  Les Franais devront rester libres de ne pas installer l'application de tracking StopCovid, juge la CNIL qui ajoute que le fait de refuser l'application n'aurait aucune consquence prjudiciable

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi lutilisation de telles approches semble-t-elle trouver plus de rsistance en Europe que dans les pays dAsie ?


On ne peut pas comparer les asiatiques avec les europens, les 2 paradigmes sont extrmement diffrent. Ils ne sont pas dans le trip "libert, galit". Leur vision du monde est diffrente. (En Core a drange moins les gens de porter un bracelet de surveillance)
Cela dit, depuis longtemps Hollywood inonde la plante avec sa propagande et a influence des gens du monde entier. Dans les pays asiatique il y a une minorit de gens qui n'aiment pas la politique asiatique et qui aimeraient qu'il y ait plus de dmocratie.
D'ailleurs Art a sorti un truc  ce sujet rcemment :


Je crois qu'il y a un chinois qui s'amuse  fixer les camras de surveillance, il dit qu'il a probablement un mauvais score dans le *systme de crdit social*.




> Partagez-vous lavis des internautes qui pensent que la pose de bracelet a quelque chose de dgradant pour les porteurs ?


Ceux qui n'ont pas de smartphone vont se sentir un peu comme les gros criminels :
Avant Balkany, d'autres hommes politiques condamns  de la prison



> Jrme Cahuzac: fraude fiscale
> Ex-ministre du Budget sous Franois Hollande, Jrme Cahuzac est condamn pour fraude fiscale en mai 2018  quatre ans de prison dont deux avec sursis. Il chappe finalement  l'incarcration, en bnficiant d'*un amnagement de sa peine sous forme de bracelet lectronique.*
> 
> Lon Bertrand: corruption passive
> Ancien secrtaire d'tat et ministre dlgu au Tourisme sous Jacques Chirac, Lon Bertrand a t condamn en mars 2017 par la cour d'appel de Basse-Terre (Guadeloupe)  3 ans de prison ferme pour complicit d'abus de biens sociaux. Incarcr le 17 septembre 2018, il bnficie d'*une libration sous surveillance lectronique* en avril 2019.





> Seriez-vous pour quelles soient imposes dans les zones europennes o lon ne respecte pas les mesures de confinement ?


Les gens qui refusent de remplir un formulaire de drogation ne vont pas se soumettre et porter un bracelet, ils vont juste continuer de sortir illgalement...
 moins que les sanctions deviennent trop lourde. Certains ont organis leur non solvabilit, donc je ne sais pas trop comment a se passe au niveau des amendes, mais bon a finira peut-tre en prison ferme si les policiers chopent 6 fois la mme personne en train de se promener illgalement dehors.




> En France, de rcents dveloppements suggrent que les autorits ne ferment pas la porte  cette approche. Lobjectif : _quiper les 23 % de Franais qui ne possdent pas de smartphones_, daprs des chiffres publis par lArcep alors que lanne dernire tirait  son terme.  la manuvre : Sigfox  une socit toulousaine spcialiste des rseaux tlcoms bas dbit.


C'est drle comme a peut vite partir en dystopie.
On a su quand la surveillance a commenc, on ne saura pas quand elle finira. (ce ne sera pas forcment en mme temps que le SARS-CoV-2 ^^)

a peut vite partir en dictature, dans le pire des scnarios on sera tous en permanence sur coute, et quand on commencera  parler d'organiser une manifestation (comme les gilets jaunes) la police viendra nous arrter.
Bon a c'est l'tape finale, l on est encore qu'au dbut.

----------


## Axel Lecomte

*StopCovid : les doutes sur le lancement et lefficacit de lapplication persistent,*
*lexcutif et les responsables tentent nanmoins dapaiser les esprits*

Alors que lapplication StopCovid devrait tre lance le 11 mai, date annonce du dconfinement, le gouvernement fait face  de nombreuses difficults concernant sa mise au point. Dabord, StopCovid est bas sur le protocole ROBERT (ROBust and privacy-presERving proximity Tracing), qui ncessite lactivation permanente du Bluetooth, ce qui est impossible pour les smartphones dApple  cause dune restriction. Ensuite, le respect de la vie prive suscite toujours des interrogations mme si le gouvernement affirme que le systme fonctionnera avec des pseudonymes. De plus, lefficacit de StopCovid reste  dterminer, dans un contexte o linstallation de lapplication nest pas obligatoire et que de nombreuses personnes hsitent  le faire.

De son ct, Cdric O, secrtaire dtat au numrique, multiplie les interventions pour rassurer les Franais.  Lapplication StopCovid est utile. Volontaire, anonyme, transparente et temporaire, elle apporte les garanties de protection des liberts individuelles.  la disposition des acteurs sanitaires, elle les aidera dans la lutte contre le Covid-19 , a-t-il affirm.


*Annulation du dbat et du vote consacr  lapplication  lAssemble nationale et au Snat*

Aprs avoir discut avec les prsidents des deux assembles, le Premier ministre Edouard Philippe a dcid que le projet dapplication sera intgr  celui sur le dconfinement. Ce dernier sera prsent le 28 avril. Suite  cette annonce, Aurlien Tach, le dput LaREM du Val dOise, a rappel quune quarantaine de dputs avaient  demand un dbat et un vote ddi au traage numrique, car cette mesure touche particulirement les liberts individuelles .  Il est ncessaire que lAssemble nationale joue pleinement son rle  ce sujet , a-t-il indiqu sur Twitter.


*Lquipe de dveloppement prsente, BetaGouv cart et projet Github supprim*

 Le Gouvernement franais a confi  INRIA le pilotage oprationnel du projet de recherche et dveloppement baptis  StopCovid  qui runit lexpertise dacteurs nationaux, publics comme privs, au sein de cette quipe-projet StopCovid. Lensemble de ces acteurs contribue aux travaux dj engags pour mettre  disposition de tous les Franais un outil permettant de mieux les protger contre le Covid-19 , indique lINRIA.

Celui-ci vient de dvoiler les noms de ses partenaires :
*ANSSI* (Agence nationale de la scurit des systmes dinformation) pour la cyberscurit ;*Capgemini*, en charge de larchitecture et le co-dveloppement back-end ;*Orange*, pour la diffusion de lapplication et linteroprabilit ;*Dassault Systmes*, qui soccupe de construire linfrastructure SecNumCloud, destine  scuriser les donnes collectes dans un cloud dcentralis ;*Inserm* (Institut national de la sant et de la recherche mdicale), pour les modles de sant*Lunabee Studio*, qui va dvelopper les applications mobiles ;*Sant Publique France*, en charge de linsertion et larticulation de lapplication dans la stratgie de  contact tracing  ;*Withings*, pour le portage du dispositif sous dautres appareils connects.

  leurs cts, lensemble de lcosystme de recherche, dinnovation et dentreprises est mobilis  travers l  cosystme des contributeurs de StopCovid . Ouvert, il rassemble des organisations ou personnes physiques, qui ont manifest leur volont de participer au projet, par des contributions spontanes ou en rponse  des sollicitations, que ce soit par la participation  des groupes dexperts techniques,  des groupes de rflexion, la mise  disposition de codes open source, le partage de retours dexpriences sur des solutions comparables, ou encore la participation aux exprimentations de terrain , prcise l'institut.

Par ailleurs, l'incubateur de services publics numriques BetaGouv a t dbarqu du projet et le projet GitHub o le code devait tre rendu public n'apparat plus sur la plateforme depuis ce jour.

*Discussion engage avec Apple*

Auditionn le 20 avril par la commission des Lois du Snat, Cdric O avait annonc que les dveloppeurs chargs de mettre au point lapplication ont rencontr des  difficults techniques avec le systme dexploitation des mobiles de marque Apple , et a dclar que le gouvernement a envoy une demande  la firme de Cupertino pour quelle autorise StopCovid  fonctionner en arrire-plan dune manire permanente.  Les modalits de fonctionnement des iPhone ne nous permettent pas de faire tourner correctement lapplication sur ces tlphones. Cest pourquoi nous sommes en discussion avec Apple , a-t-il raffirm.

*Elle nest pas obligatoire*

Lutilisateur peut installer, utiliser ou dsinstaller lapplication daprs le gouvernement. Mais  chaque tlchargement est une chance de plus dviter le redmarrage de lpidmie , a expliqu le secrtaire dtat. Ainsi,  un employeur, ou toute autre personne, qui obligerait  utiliser [StopCovid] pourrait sexposer  des poursuites pnales .

*Son efficacit reste  dmontrer*

Saisi par le gouvernement le 17 avril, le Conseil national du numrique vient de rendre un avis favorable sur StopCovid. Linstitution ne soppose donc pas au lancement de lapplication et affirme mme quelle  peut savrer utile dans la lutte contre la pandmie, en tant qulment dune stratgie plus globale .

Toutefois, le Conseil national du numrique prcise qu  une srie de conditions doivent tre assures afin de garantir lintrt gnral et ltat de droit. Elles touchent la confiance des citoyens, qui doit sappuyer sur la transparence et lindpendance du contrle de lapplication, ainsi que sa limitation dans le temps et la reconnaissance de son caractre exceptionnel .

 Linclusion, laccessibilit et la loyaut de linformation sont les facteurs-cls de la russite de son dploiement.  ce titre, laccent doit tre mis sur lexprience utilisateur de lapplication, laccompagnement des publics fragiles ou loigns du numrique et la mobilisation des acteurs de la mdiation numrique , abonde linstitution.

Dailleurs, le Conseil prsente quinze recommandations parmi lesquels :
 renommer lapplication AlerteCOVID pour ne pas lui faire porter de fausses promesses  ; publier le code source de lapplication et des systmes associs ainsi que leur documentation sous des licences libres et des lments de vulgarisation  ; expliciter le processus dterminant lorsquun contact est  risque  ; simplifier au maximum linstallation et lutilisation de lapplication en purant son design et en utilisant le franais facile  lire et  comprendre (FALC)  ; proposer une version simplifie des conditions gnrales dutilisation .

*Lavis de la CNIL*

La Commission nationale de linformatique et des liberts (CNIL) a galement t saisie par le gouvernement. Dans son avis publi le 26 avril, lautorit administrative indpendante  estime le dispositif conforme au Rglement gnral sur la protection des donnes (RGPD) si certaines conditions sont respectes .  Lusage de lapplication envisage par le gouvernement est volontaire. () Cela implique quil ny ait pas de consquence ngative en cas de non-utilisation, en particulier pour laccs aux tests et aux soins, mais galement pour laccs  certains services  la leve du confinement, tels que les transports en commun , prcise la CNIL.

Toutefois,  la CNIL rappelle que l'utilisation d'applications de recherche des contacts doit sinscrire dans une stratgie sanitaire globale et appelle, sur ce point,  une vigilance particulire contre la tentation du  solutionnisme technologique . Elle souligne que son efficacit dpendra, notamment, de sa disponibilit dans les magasins dapplication (App Store, Play Store), dune large adoption par le public et dun paramtrage adquat .

*Mais  la crise sanitaire ne justifie pas dimposer les technologies de surveillance* 

Cre en 2014 par cinq associations, dont la Ligue des droits de lHomme ou le Syndicat de la magistrature, lObservatoire des liberts et du numrique (OLN), a exprim son opposition au lancement de StopCovid. Dans un communiqu, lOLN indique que  les utilisations envisages de nos donnes personnelles (applications utilisant le Bluetooth pour le suivi des contacts) ou dj mises en uvre (golocalisation) constituent une grave atteinte  nos liberts et ne sauraient tre autorises, ni utilises sans notre consentement .

 Concernant les applications de suivi des contacts, elles sont prsentes comme peu dangereuses pour la confidentialit des donnes personnelles puisquil y aurait peu de collecte de donnes, mais essentiellement des connexions par Bluetooth dun tlphone  un autre. Cest oublier que la notion de consentement libre, au cur des rgles de la protection des donnes, est incompatible avec la pression patronale ou sociale qui pourrait exister avec une telle application, ventuellement impose pour continuer de travailler ou pour accder  certains lieux publics. Ou que lactivation de ce moyen de connexion prsente un risque de piratage du tlphone. Il est par ailleurs bien vident que lefficacit de cette mthode dpend du nombre dinstallations (volontaires) par les personnes,  condition bien sr que le plus grand nombre ait t dpist. Si pour tre efficaces ces applications devaient tre rendues obligatoires,  le gouvernement devrait lgifrer  selon la prsidente de la CNIL. Mais on imagine mal un dbat parlementaire srieux dans la priode, un dcret ferait bien laffaire ! Et qui descendra manifester dans la rue pour protester ? , sinterroge lOLN.

 Latteinte au secret mdical,  la confidentialit des donnes de sant, est aussi mise en cause, car ces applications offrent une possibilit didentifier les malades et de les stigmatiser. Et quen sera-t-il de toutes les personnes qui nauront pas install lapplication, seront-elles souponnes davoir voulu cacher des informations ? , ajoute-t-il.

De plus, lOLN explique que  quant  celles qui ne possdent pas de tlphone portable, elles risquent de subir une discrimination supplmentaire. Selon le CREDOC, seulement 44 % des  plus de 70 ans  possdent un tlphone portable tandis que 14 % des Franais ont des difficults pour passer des appels ou envoyer des SMS. De l  installer une application et en comprendre les alertes Faudra-t-il les quiper dun bracelet ou autre appareil lectronique ? 

 En matire de lutte contre la pandmie et notamment de fin de confinement, il semble que le gouvernement tente de masquer ses manques et ses erreurs avec des outils technologiques prsents comme des solutions miracles. Et alors que leur efficacit na pas t dmontre, les dangers pour nos liberts sont eux bien rels , conclut lObservatoire.

Sources : Interview de Cdric O, INRIA, Assemble nationale, Conseil national du numrique, CNIL

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette application ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Pourquoi le projet franais d'application StopCovid fera trs probablement un bide ? Voici quelques pistes de rflexion
 ::fleche::  StopCovid : le gouvernement saisit le Conseil National du Numrique pour examiner l'application, qui ne serait probablement pas prte avant le 11 mai, selon Cdric O
 ::fleche::  Les Franais devront rester libres de ne pas installer l'application de tracking StopCovid, juge la CNIL, qui ajoute que le fait de refuser l'application n'aurait aucune consquence prjudiciable
 ::fleche::  StopCovid : le gouvernement demande  Apple de lever certaines restrictions lies  Bluetooth dans les iPhone, pour permettre  l'application de fonctionner
 ::fleche::  StopCovid : l'INRIA dvoile ROBERT, un protocole mis au point pour la construction d'applications mobiles de suivi de contacts, en rponse  celui d'Apple et Google

----------


## brulain

Que le Gouvernement pondent un truc qui marche, sans en faire une usine  gaz qui cote une fortune, c'est beaucoup demand.

----------


## Nym4x

Il va falloir surveiller de prs ce que fait le gouvernement... La tentation va tre grande d'instaur un traage prolong et de plus en plus intrusif des citoyens. Vu le discours de certains politiques, ils ont du mal  cacher leurs intentions... Comme le terrorisme et le 11 septembre ont servi  de graves atteintes aux liberts fondamentales, il parait probable que l'pidmie serve  la mise en place d'atteintes graves aux liberts individuelles, pour notre "scurit" bien entendu. Peut-tre que l'application ne va pas tre impose, mais que se passera-t'il si grce  la manipulation de l'opinion publique au final c'est la pression sociale et la socit qui impose cette application  ceux qui ne l'ont pas?

----------


## scandinave

> Par ailleurs, l'incubateur de services publics numriques BetaGouv a  t dbarqu du projet et le projet GitHub o le code devait tre rendu  public n'apparat plus sur la plateforme depuis ce jour.


Si si je vous jure, ayez confiance. On est des gens bien. On a vir une quipe de dev rcalcitrante et enlev les sources du projet mais croyez nous sur parole, on veut votre bien.

----------


## Npomucne

Si je croise un porteur du Covid  moins d'un mtre ou  10 mtres, cela n'a pas le mme effet.
Est-ce que les diffrentes versions de bluetooth installes sur les diffrents smartphones sont toutes capables de mesurer de faon fiable la distance entre deux appareils ?
Si un spcialiste du bluetooth est dans la salle je suis preneur de sa rponse.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Est-ce que les diffrentes versions de bluetooth installes sur les diffrents smartphones sont toutes capables de mesurer de faon fiable la distance entre deux appareils ?


Apparemment avec Android il y a moyen de rcuprer le *Received signal strength indication* avec a :
EXTRA_RSSI
Mais par contre le rapport "puissance du signal" / "distance" change selon les appareils, donc a ne peut pas utilis pour avoir une valeur prcise.

Peut-tre que si t'es pendant 30 minutes  10m de distance d'une personne qui se fera plus tard diagnostiqu positive au SARS-CoV-2 tu recevras un message pour te prvenir que t'as t en contact avec une personne infect, mais ce n'est pas trop grave, t'iras te faire tester et si t'es ngatif ce n'est pas un drame ^^. "Better safe than sorry" comme ils disent.

Pour que ce soit vraiment efficace il faudrait tester massivement, en France on se fait tester une fois qu'on est dans un tat plutt grave (c'est un peu comme le diagnostic du cancer qui arrive souvent trop tard, sauf qu'on pourrait dtecter le SARS-CoV-2 beaucoup plus tt).
Du coup il y a plein de porteur sain qui n'ont aucune ide qu'ils contaminent les autres. Si ils arrivent dans un tat grave on prviendra les personnes qu'ils ont crois.

De toute faon l'histoire de StopCovid c'est juste un prtexte pour entrer dans un rgime plus totalitaire. Le gouvernement commence  faire accepter  la population de se faire surveiller.
Peut-tre qu' un moment donn la police contrlera l'application ou pas. Perso si on en arrive l, je vais l'installer parce que je ne veux pas de problme.

----------


## foetus

> De toute faon l'histoire de StopCovid c'est juste un prtexte pour entrer dans un rgime plus totalitaire. Le gouvernement commence  faire accepter  la population de se faire surveiller.
> Peut-tre qu' un moment donn la police contrlera l'application ou pas. Perso si on en arrive l, je vais l'installer parce que je ne veux pas de problme.


Perdu  ::mrgreen::  j'ai vu une vido de France 24 ou RT, qui dit que l'application ne sera pas prte le 11 mai et que le gouvernement n'a plus confiance en cette application.

_Stay tuned_, le plan est aujourd'hui mardi  15 heures  ::langue2::

----------


## Ryu2000

> le gouvernement n'a plus confiance en cette application.


On verra si ils ont totalement abandonn le truc.
En ce moment les discours du gouvernement changent rapidement. a s'en va et a revient, c'est fait de tout petits riens, donc "Wait & See".

L il y a quand mme une opportunit de faire un chantage : "si vous voulez vous dconfinez il faudra toujours avoir sur vous un smartphone avec l'application".
Aprs c'est peut-tre trop brutal, le gouvernement va peut-tre vraiment laisser tomber le projet, mais a reviendra peut-tre dans quelque annes sous un autre prtexte.
Laissez-vous pntrer par l'ide dans un premier temps.

a risque de continuer dans une direction dystopique et peut-tre que dans 10 ou 20 ans, on devra tous porter en permanence un appareil qui fera : carte d'identit + livret de vaccination + golocalisation + carte de paiement (l'argent liquide aura disparu et on sera totalement surveill).

----------


## Npomucne

> Apparemment avec Android il y a moyen de rcuprer le *Received signal strength indication* avec a :
> EXTRA_RSSI
> Mais par contre le rapport "puissance du signal" / "distance" change selon les appareils, donc a ne peut pas [tre] utilis pour avoir une valeur prcise.


Si cela se confirme, en restant sur le plan purement technique et en supposant que tout le monde soit de bonne volont,
le systme risque de produire beaucoup de faux positifs (une personne contamine mais croise  10 mtres) et de dcourager les utilisateurs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> beaucoup de faux positifs


Je ne vois pas tellement o est le problme... Tu vas te faire tester et si le rsultat est ngatif, je ne vois pas o c'est grave.
Et de toute faon, tu peux rester  1m d'une personne contamin pendant plusieurs dizaines de minutes et ne pas te faire contaminer. T'as pas 100% de chance de contracter la maladie ds que tu t'approches d'un infect.
tre  proximit de la maladie a entrane le systme immunitaire  se dfendre, donc c'est pas forcment mal d'entrer en contact avec la maladie, il y en a qui se sont immuniss comme a.

----------


## Npomucne

> Tu vas te faire tester et si le rsultat est ngatif, je ne vois pas o c'est grave.


Certes, je serai content d'tre en bonne sant, mais :
Au bout de la 3me fois o je vais  lhpital pour finalement me faire tester ngatif (en ayant interrompu mon travail, pris le transport pour y aller, attendu  l'accueil au milieu de dizaines d'autres, etc ...), 
je vais me dire que cette appli me fait simplement perdre mon temps.
Et du coup, je ne rpondrai plus aux messages de l'appli.

En dehors de toutes questions sur les liberts/scurits, la question de la fiabilit du bouzingue est essentielle.
D'o ma question sur l'efficacit effective de mesure de distance avec les diffrentes versions de bluetooth et de smartphone qui devront se causer entres eux.

S'il y a trop de rats, les gens ne s'en serviront pas (a cote cher 1/2 journe d'attente pour rien  l'hpital).

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Les recommandations de lANSSI pour scuriser StopCovid : utilisation dun coffre-fort, matriel ou logiciel,*
*pour protger les donnes pseudonymises sur le serveur central, etc.*

LAgence nationale de scurit des systmes dinformation (ANSSI) a publi cette semaine une liste de sept (7) recommandations concernant le volet scurit de lapplication StopCovid. Cette publication a t faite alors que l'Assemble nationale doit se prononcer aujourdhui sur le devenir de lapplication de suivi de contacts. Les recommandations de lANSSI sur sa scurit tournent autour dun coffre-fort lectronique et de la dtection des attaques. Elles font galement suite aux recommandations de la CNIL sur le volet RGPD il y a quelques jours.

Dans un document quelle a rendu public cette semaine, lANSSI a dclar que face  la ralit de la cybermenace actuelle, la scurisation de lapplication apparat primordiale pour veiller  sa fiabilit et  la confiance que les professionnels de sant chargs de grer la crise sanitaire et les utilisateurs lui accorderont. Pour atteindre cet objectif, elle formule sur le volet scurit de StopCovid, les sept recommandations qui suivent :

utilisation dun coffre-fort lectronique, matriel ou logiciel, pour protger de manire robuste sur le serveur central, les informations pseudonymises envoyes par le tlphone ;la mise en uvre sur l'ensemble des composants du dispositif de mesures pour concevoir une architecture scurise et permettre le bon fonctionnement du traitement des informations comme qu'envisag ;l'application de mesures de scurit visant  se protger des attaques informatiques de type DDOS ;l'utilisation de mcanismes d'audit de l'imputabilit et de la traabilit des actions menes sur le systme [et] qu'un audit de type bug bounty soit men en parallle ;la ralisation d'audits et de contrles de scurit raliss par l'ANSSI tout au long de la conception de l'application ;la cration d'un dispositif de gestion des vulnrabilits pour maintenir un bon niveau de scurit de l'application et du serveur central durant toute la dure d'utilisation de l'application ;la mise en place d'un dispositif de dtection des cyberattaques pour ragir trs tt en cas de tentatives de compromission du systme.

En plus, comme la majorit des applications de suivi de contacts qui ont t dployes ou sont en cours de dploiement, StopCovid base aussi son fonctionnement sur le rseau sans fil Bluetooth. Avant lANSSI, la CNIL, dans ses recommandations sur le volet RGPD, a souhait que lutilisation de lapplication soit base sur le volontariat et destine  un usage personnel. De son ct, l'ANSSI recommande fortement aux futurs utilisateurs de mettre rgulirement  jour leur tlphone pour limiter les risques lis  l'usage de cette technologie.  Autrement dit, il faut rgulirement mettre  jour son tlphone pour assurer une meilleure scurit du Bluetooth.

Par ailleurs, lANSSI a galement souhait faire une recommandation concernant l'algorithme de chiffrement qui sera utilis. Dans sa note, elle suggre le chiffrement SKINNY-64/192.  Bien que rcent, cet algorithme a t largement tudi et son analyse n'a rvl aucune faiblesse en matire de scurit. De plus, il offre d'excellentes performances , a dclar lANSSI pour justifier son choix. Pour rappel, voici les cinq principales recommandations de la CNIL pour aligner lapplication StopCovid de suivi de contacts derrire le RGPD :

tout dispositif envisag devrait tre utilis de manire temporaire, cest--dire uniquement pour la gestion de la crise ;aprs la crise, les donnes devront en principe tre dtruites, ou sinon conserves pendant un temps limit et de faon protge, pour ne servir qu des finalits complmentaires de recherche ou de gestion dventuels contentieux ;le stockage des donnes en local sur le terminal de lutilisateur devrait tre privilgi lorsque cela est possible ;les applications qui sappuient sur des donnes Bluetooth, qui sont chiffres directement sur le tlphone sous le contrle de son utilisateur, apportent plus de garanties que celles qui sappuient sur un suivi golocalis (GPS) continu des personnes ;un tel dispositif devra, comme tout traitement, respecter le principe de transparence, assurer la scurit des donnes et respecter les droits des personnes prvus par le RGPD.
Source : Recommandations de lANSSI (PDF)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des recommandations de lANSSI ?
 ::fleche::  Cela vous semble-t-il suffisant pour scuriser StopCovid ?
 ::fleche::  Quelles autres recommandations suggreriez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Les Franais devront rester libres de ne pas installer l'application de tracking StopCovid, juge la CNIL qui ajoute que le fait de refuser l'application n'aurait aucune consquence prjudiciable

 ::fleche::  StopCovid : le gouvernement saisit le Conseil National du Numrique pour examiner l'application qui ne serait probablement pas prte avant le 11 mai, selon Cdric O

 ::fleche::  StopCovid : l'INRIA dvoile ROBERT, un protocole mis au point pour la construction d'applications mobiles de suivi de contacts, en rponse  celui d'Apple et Google

 ::fleche::  StopCovid : les doutes sur le lancement et l'efficacit de l'application persistent, l'excutif et les responsables tentent nanmoins d'apaiser les esprits

 ::fleche::  Pourquoi le projet franais d'application StopCovid fera trs probablement un bide ? Voici quelques pistes de rflexion

----------


## foetus

Dommage qu'il n'y a pas de ractions  ::wow::  : mais douard Philippe suite  son discours a mis une balle dum-dum  cette application  ::mrgreen::  et en passant galement aux tests srologiques (annoncs  36 uros), aux solutions de traage et aux certificats d'immunit  ::ccool:: 

Par contre, il annonce 700K tests PCR semaine et des brigades pour faire le travail du traage ... dans le grand flou artistique qu'ont t les masques, les tests, les gels hydroalcooliques - le fameux "Mais o est donc Ornicar ?"  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: 
O ? Comment ? Quand ? Combien ? Quels critres ? Quel prix ?  Repassez en juin ou bien dbrouiller par vous-mme comme l'a dit "blanche tche" - qu'il est bon ce gouvernement  ::kiss::

----------


## pkplomb46

Le problme c'est que l'on a pas la garantit que les donnes ne seront pas ensuite collectes par l'tat pour toute autre utilisation ...

----------


## Stan Adkens

*L'application franaise de traage Covid-19 devrait tre teste dans la semaine du 11 mai,*
*Lorsque le dconfinement commencera  entrer en vigueur dans le pays*

Les pays se prcipitent pour dvelopper des applications permettant d'valuer le risque qu'une personne en infecte une autre, ce qui permet d'isoler ceux qui pourraient propager la maladie. La France a t l'un des premiers pays en Europe  crer une application de recherche des contacts Covid-19, et elle est maintenant sur le point de dcouvrir comment son application fonctionne en pratique. Le ministre des Affaires numriques, Cdric O, a dclar dans un post publi le dimanche sur Medium que l'application franaise StopCOVID devrait tre teste en situation relle ds la semaine du 11 mai, au moment mme o le pays commencera  assouplir les mesures de lutte contre la pandmie. 

Le ministre Cdric O a prsent l'application comme un lment cl de la stratgie franaise pour lutter contre le coronavirus alors que les autorits sont confrontes  la perspective de tests de masse. Lensemble des pays europens, mme sils divergent parfois sur le choix du protocole, travaillent sur le mme principe : mettre au point une application qui  historise  les interactions entre deux smartphones afin de dterminer une valuation de lexposition au risque des dtenteurs de ces smartphones, a rappel le ministre dans son post. 


 Il n'y a rien de magique dans cette application, mais ce n'est pas non plus une coquetterie technologique , a crit Cdric O sur la plateforme de publication en ligne Medium.  Elle n'est utile que si elle est intgre dans un systme global de sant , a-t-il ajout.

Comme les membres du gouvernement lont plusieurs fois dit, lapplication StopCOVID  nest quune brique dune stratgie sanitaire de dconfinement plus globale . Cest un complment utile du travail des brigades sanitaires, dont la mission vitale didentification des chaines de transmission se heurte  des limites physiques dans les endroits densment frquents comme les transports en commun, a rappel Cdric O. Cependant, le ministre n'a pas dit quand l'application pourrait tre prte  tre utilise  grande chelle, bien que cela dpende probablement des rsultats initiaux.

Comme d'autres pays europens, la France a choisi loption Bluetooth  courte porte entre les appareils comme la meilleure approche, rejetant l'alternative de l'utilisation des donnes de localisation poursuivie par certains pays d'Asie comme tant intrusive. Le ministre des Affaires numriques a rappel dans son post que le projet StopCovid nest pas une application de  tracking  :  la technologie utilise est celle du Bluetooth et,  la diffrence dautres pays, la France sest refuse  avoir recours aux donnes de golocalisation. Il ny a donc aucun moyen de connaitre la localisation ni les dplacements des personnes dtentrices de lapplication .

Mais le dbat a fait rage sur la question de savoir s'il fallait enregistrer ces contacts sur des appareils individuels ou sur un serveur central - option qui serait plus directement utile aux quipes de recherche de contacts existantes qui travaillent sur les tlphones et frappent aux portes pour avertir ceux qui pourraient tre en danger, a rapport Reuters. 

En effet, alors que le projet StopCOVID entrera dans sa phase test la semaine prochaine, le gouvernement fait face  de nombreuses difficults concernant sa mise au point. Le respect de la vie prive fait partie des proccupations qui suscitent toujours des interrogations mme si le gouvernement affirme que le systme fonctionnera avec des pseudonymes. Le secrtaire dtat au numrique multiplie les interventions pour rassurer les Franais.  Le projet StopCovid nest pas une application de surveillance : lorsque vous installez lapplication, il ne se passe, la plupart du temps, rien , lit-on dans son post Medium.

De plus, jusqu' prsent, la France a opt pour une approche "centralise", qui ncessiterait notamment qu'Apple modifie les paramtres de ses iPhone. Le fabricant de smartphones a refus de changer ses paramtres, la France ne bouge pas non plus sur son dsir d'assouplir les restrictions de Bluetooth d'Apple pour le bien de son application. Les discussions avec la socit amricaine sont en cours, a dclar Cedric O.

*Le contrle franais de la politique de sant comme est une "prrogative souveraine"*

Si Cdric O a reconnu que l'approche centralise de la France (qui stocke les identifiants des contacts positifs en un seul endroit) et la mthode dcentralise d'Apple et Google ont chacun ses dfauts, il a fait valoir que la mthode soutenue par iOS tait "paralysante".  Le gouvernement franais ne refuse pas lAPI propose en ltat par ces deux entreprises parce que ce sont des entreprises amricaines ou parce quil cherche  rinventer le Minitel (qui fut, au demeurant, une belle russite). Il sy refuse, car dans son format actuel, elle contraint le choix technique : seule une solution  dcentralise  peut fonctionner parfaitement sur les tlphones quips diOS , a-t-il dclar.


Selon le ministre, la solution dcentralise soutenue par iOS aurait eu des protections de donnes infrieures par rapport  la solution centralise et aurait conduit  une perte de maitrise en termes de sant publique, comme limpossibilit de limiter le nombre total de notifications par jour compte tenu du caractre dcentralis de la dcision de notification.

Le ministre est galement conscient que faire confiance  un organisme central crait un risque d'abus, mais il considrait le contrle franais de la politique de sant comme une "prrogative souveraine" qui ne devait pas tre confie  des entreprises prives.  Cette crainte ne peut tre nie dans labsolu, mais elle appelle  tout le moins un commentaire. La politique sanitaire est, du point de vue du gouvernement franais, une prrogative souveraine qui relve de ltat. Cest  la puissance publique, avec ses qualits et ses dfauts, quil revient de faire les choix quelle estime tre les meilleurs pour protger les Franaises et les Franais , lit-on dans le post. 

Selon Cdric O, il faudra encore plusieurs jours de travail acharn  lquipe projet afin de pouvoir disposer dune application fiable et oprationnelle, daprs le ministre. Lobjectif tant de faire des tests dans des conditions du rel dans la semaine du 11 mai afin de terminer la phase de validation oprationnelle. 

Leministre a soutenu dans son post que le projet dapplication StopCovid est un projet europen,  travaill en coordination avec nos homologues allemands, belges, britanniques, espagnols, italiens et bien sr la Commission europenne . Mais le plus important partenaire europen de la France, l'Allemagne, a chang de cap la semaine dernire sur le type de technologie pour smartphones qu'elle souhaitait utiliser, soutenant une approche soutenue par Google et Apple ainsi que par un nombre croissant d'autres pays europens. 

Jusqu la fin du mois dernier, la France et lAllemagne taient les principaux soutiens de lapproche centralise, mais lAllemagne a finalement opt pour ce qui est de dcentraliser les donnes en se basant sur lAPI dApple et de Google. Cependant, la dmarche centralise sest attir les critiques svres de la part de la communaut scientifique et d'associations qui, comme le Centre allemand D64, craignent que les liberts individuelles soient inutilement sacrifies sur l'autel de l'urgence sanitaire. 

De plus, plusieurs centaines de scientifiques europens et de militants ont publi une lettre ouverte pour mettre en garde contre les drives potentielles de l'approche centralise que prconisait le gouvernement allemand. Toutefois, selon Cdric O, lapproche dcentralise de la France est toujours partage avec dautres tats, tels que la Grande-Bretagne. 

Source :  Medium

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la dcision de la France de maintenir lapproche centralise pour son application StopCOVID ? 
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que la France lancera une application centralise malgr le refus dApple de modifier ses paramtres Bluetooth ? 
 ::fleche::  Pourrait-il y avoir des consquences sur lefficacit si diffrentes approches dapplications StopCOVID sont lances dans les pays de lUnion ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Appli de traage du Covid-19 : comment Apple et Google ont fait plier l'Allemagne. L'Allemagne opte pour la dcentralisation des donnes en se basant sur l'API d'Apple et Google
 ::fleche::  StopCovid : les doutes sur le lancement et l'efficacit de l'application persistent, l'excutif et les responsables tentent nanmoins d'apaiser les esprits
 ::fleche::  StopCovid : le gouvernement demande  Apple de lever certaines restrictions lies  Bluetooth dans les iPhone, pour permettre  l'application de fonctionner
 ::fleche::  Les recommandations de l'ANSSI pour scuriser StopCovid : utilisation d'un coffre-fort, matriel ou logiciel, pour protger les donnes pseudonymises sur le serveur central, etc.

----------


## Aspartame

.
lgalement RIEN ne m'oblige  possder un smartphone ...
.

----------


## Ryu2000

> RIEN ne m'oblige  possder un smartphone ...


Si vous n'avez pas de smartphone le gouvernement pourra peut-tre vous fournir un bracelet  ::P:  ::mouarf:: . Les corens sont chaud pour accepter ce genre de chose apparemment :



> Selon une enqute mene par le gouvernement, 80 % des Corens seraient favorables  lutilisation de ces bracelets lectroniques. En Europe, les positions sont trs mitiges sur la question avec, semble-t-il, une forte majorit de tiers contre lusage de telles mthodes. Sur le Vieux Continent, on trouve trs peu de ractions dinternautes allant dans le sens dapprouver lutilisation de bracelets. Nanmoins, _des tiers de ce lot sont davis quil faudrait les imposer dans les zones o le confinement nest pas respect_.


Peut-tre que les gouvernements vont devenir plus autoritaire, dans 20 ans on pourrait se retrouver dans la situation de la Chine, avec un score social et des camras partout.
a pourrait mme tre pire, on pourrait tre contraint, pour avoir le rang de citoyen, d'avoir en permanence sur soit un appareil qui fait carte d'identit + carte vitale + carte bancaire + GPS.

La situation devrait se calmer, avec un peu de chance la maladie va disparatre assez vite, et on n'aura pas besoin de surveiller la population.
Cette pandmie c'est un prtexte parfait pour surveiller la population (encore mieux que le terrorisme).

EDIT :
En parlant de technologie de surveillance :

----------


## gros_rougeot

Une appli bluetooth, a ne casse pas 3 pattes  un canard. 

Ce n'est pas l'chec annonc de cette appli covid qui va nous en prmunir contre un systme gnralis de surveillance. Google, Apple (...) savent dj tout sur nous : du temps quotidien pass aux toilettes jusqu'aux personnes que nous frquentons. Et tout le monde a coch la case en bas du contrat. 

Quel foire aux cochons tout a ! et pas seulement de la faute au gouvernement. Hier, c'tait la Haute Autorit de la Sant qui dconseillait l'usage des tests srologiques pour le grand public. Alors qu'on nous bassine avec l'Allemagne qui s'en sort mieux grce  ses centaines de milliers de tests pratiqus par semaine (prise de sang ou coton tige dans le nez).

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*La France accuse Apple de refuser l'usage du Bluetooth de liPhone en arrire-plan par StopCovid*
*dont la phase de test dbutera le 11 mai et pourrait tre dploy  partir du 2 juin prochain*

Le dconfinement de la population franaise est dans quelques jours seulement, mais lapplication StopCovid prvue pour accompagner cela est encore loin dtre finie. Le gouvernement franais et Apple peinent  trouver un accord pour que StopCovid puisse faire usage du Bluetooth de liPhone en arrire-plan. La socit a refus doctroyer ce passe-droit  la France et, avec Google, les deux entreprises continuent  dicter aux gouvernements la manire dont les applications de suivi de contacts fonctionneront sur leurs diverses plateformes. Cdric O a abord le sujet ce mardi.

Pour faciliter le dconfinement de la population mondiale, Apple et Google ont propos une API visant  aider les gouvernements  mettre en place rapidement leurs applications de suivi de contacts. Linterface est simple et devrait tre relativement facile  intgrer pour les applications existantes ou futures. Une fois intgre, lAPI permettrait  une application de suivi de contact dveloppe par une agence gouvernementale de sant de demander aux utilisateurs dactiver le suivi. Avec cet accord, elle diffuse un identifiant rotatif anonyme vers les appareils  proximit.

Lutilisation de ce type dapplications est dune sensibilit extrme et Apple, Google et plusieurs acteurs de la communaut sont contre lide dune centralisation des donnes collectes par les diverses applications. Sur cette question, Apple et la France sont dj divises. Le pays veut avoir une vue globale sur lavance de la pandmie quand lapplication sera mise  la disposition de la population. Elle veut stocker sur un serveur central les donnes qui vont tre collectes par lapplication. LAllemagne na pas tenu longtemps face aux cris de la socit civile contre cette dmarche.




Pour mieux comprendre, les deux entreprises ont choisi un protocole reposant sur le concept europen DP-3T et est dcentralis. Par contre, la France a dvelopp son propre protocole sous la supervision de lInra et quelle a appel ROBERT, un protocole centralis. Selon certains analystes, les deux dmarches comportent des dfauts, mais aussi des qualits. Sur le choix de la France, les analystes y voient une question de souverainet. Il sagit en fait dun choix purement scientifique et politique. On le voit trs bien quand Cdric O affirme quil sagit dune affaire de gouvernement.

Invit sur BFM Business, le ministre charg du numrique, Cdric O, a dclar ce qui suit :  Nous considrons que la surveillance du systme de sant, la lutte contre le coronavirus, est une affaire de gouvernements et pas ncessairement de grandes entreprises amricaines  avant de dire quil ne comprenait pas la raison pour laquelle Apple refuse dapporter son aide  la France. StopCovid fonctionne grce au Bluetooth et Apple a oppos son veto quand la France lui a demand damoindrir laccs au Bluetooth de liPhone pour lui faciliter la tche.

 Apple aurait pu nous aider  faire fonctionner l'application encore mieux sur l'iPhone. Ils n'ont pas souhait le faire , a dclar Cdric O.   Je le regrette, alors que nous sommes dans une priode o tout le monde est mobilis pour lutter contre l'pidmie, et qu'une grande entreprise qui se porte si bien sur le plan conomique refuse daider un gouvernement dans cette crise , a-t-il continu. A-t-il raison daffirmer cela ou sagit-il de faire passer Apple pour le mchant dans cette histoire ? Avec leur API, Apple et Google nont-ils pas suffisamment aid les gouvernements dj ?




La haute protection quApple construit autour de ses dispositifs nest pas nouvelle. Lon se souvient du dernier refus de la socit amricaine de crer une porte drobe pour permettre au FBI daccder aux donnes de liPhone dans une affaire de terrorisme. D'o la deuxime raison du rejet de la requte de la France par Apple. Les analystes voquent une raison gopolitique. Selon eux, cest une bote de Pandore que la France cherche  ouvrir avec cette demande. Si Apple l'acceptait, cela le mettrait dans une position trs dlicate face  dautres demandes.

Il y a aussi une raison technologique  ce refus. En effet, le Bluetooth en arrire-plan tait utilis par plusieurs acteurs commerciaux au moyen de balises prsentes dans lenvironnement pour golocaliser les utilisateurs. Apple sest lanc dans une lutte contre cette pratique depuis la mise  jour iOS 13 en ajoutant plus de restrictions  son systme dexploitation mobile. Toutes les avances quApple a faites risquent dtre balayes si la socit concde  la France les accs quelle souhaite avoir. Pour lheure, Cdric O estime que StopCovid fonctionnera sur tous les appareils.

Des tests commenceront  tre effectus ds le 11 mai et le pays envisage un possible dploiement  partir du 2 juin, daprs un calendrier quil a prsent ce mardi.  Le dveloppement avance relativement bien, nous entrerons ds la semaine prochaine en phase de test (...) ce qui nous permettrait, je pense (...), de revenir devant les parlementaires (...) dans la semaine du 25 mai pour envisager un dploiement lors de la deuxime phase du dconfinement,  partir du 2 juin , a dclar le ministre sur le  plateau de BFM Business.

Cdric O a galement affirm quaprs plusieurs discussions avec loprateur Orange, Apple na finalement plus souhait participer au projet StopCovid. La France se passe donc de Google et dApple sur ce coup-l, en voquant des questions de scurit lies  la vie prive.  Nous avons refus les solutions dApple et de Google qui posent selon nous un certain nombre de problmes en matire de protection de la vie prive et en matire dinterconnexion avec le systme de sant et pas parce qu'Apple et Google sont de grands mchants loups , a expliqu Cdric O. 

Source : BFM Business

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, StopCovid devrait-il tre lanc sans prendre en compte les iPhone ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  StopCovid : les doutes sur le lancement et l'efficacit de l'application persistent, l'excutif et les responsables tentent nanmoins d'apaiser les esprits

 ::fleche::  StopCovid : l'INRIA dvoile ROBERT, un protocole mis au point pour la construction d'applications mobiles de suivi de contacts en rponse  celui d'Apple et Google

 ::fleche::  Les recommandations de l'ANSSI pour scuriser StopCovid : utilisation d'un coffre-fort, matriel ou logiciel pour protger les donnes pseudonymises sur le serveur central, etc.

 ::fleche::  Affaire Pensacola : Apple a refus  nouveau de dverrouiller les iPhone d'un tireur de masse aux USA. Voici sa dclaration complte

 ::fleche::  Apple et Google lancent un outil commun de traage du COVID-19 pour iOS et Android. Il se traduira d'abord par une API, puis un outil intgr nativement aux deux systmes

----------


## palnap

Ah bah oui a serait bien d'avoir la possibilit de tracer tout ce que font tous les citoyens franais avec leur iPhone, c'est bizarre qu'apple mette en place de telles protections 😂

D'un autre ct, il serait temps de comprendre qu'apple dcide seul de ce que vous avez le droit de faire avec un iPhone !

Bref une lutte pour le contrle de nos informations personnelles entre deux acteurs qui ne nous veulent que du bien 😅

----------


## stardeath

> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


videmment que google et apple ne veulent pas mettre a en place, c'est leur business d'espionner les utilisateurs, a serait dommage de laisser des "amateurs" empiter sur ces juteuses informations.




> Selon vous, StopCovid devrait-il tre lanc sans prendre en compte les iPhones ?


il serait peut tre temps de commencer  prendre des sanctions contre des boites dans ce genre, la logique est que si tu veux faire du business dans un pays tu dois t'adapter aux lois de ce pays et pas le contraire.
surtout quand plusieurs pays ont dj bien fait plier ces gants vu les milliards en jeu...

c'est quand mme marrant, on refuse aux gouvernements ce qu'on autorise aux gants, mme on leur fournit les infos sans retenu ni contrepartie ...

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Voil qui va remettre sur la table la notion de souverainet numrique et d'OS national.

----------


## archqt

> videmment que google et apple ne veulent pas mettre a en place, c'est leur business d'espionner les utilisateurs, a serait dommage de laisser des "amateurs" empiter sur ces juteuses informations.
> 
> 
> 
> il serait peut tre temps de commencer  prendre des sanctions contre des boites dans ce genre, la logique est que si tu veux faire du business dans un pays tu dois t'adapter aux lois de ce pays et pas le contraire.
> surtout quand plusieurs pays ont dj bien fait plier ces gants vu les milliards en jeu...
> 
> c'est quand mme marrant, on refuse aux gouvernements ce qu'on autorise aux gants, mme on leur fournit les infos sans retenu ni contrepartie ...


Surtout qu'elles font tout pour  ne pas payer d'impts chez nous.

----------


## Dominik94

pour viter d'tre infect par d'autres personnes, je ne me dplace qu'en voiture. Arriv  un feu, je suis juste  ct d'un bus. le lendemain je suis dclar positif au covid.
Cela veut dire que toutes les personnes dans le bus vont avoir un message leur demandant de se faire tester, alors mme que roulant toutes fentres fermes, la probabilit que le virus sorte de ma voiture et russisse  entrer dans le bus dit tre trs faible.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Arriv  un feu, je suis juste  ct d'un bus.


Il faut que le contact dure plus longtemps :



> *Elle utilise la technologie Bluetooth pour noter les contacts troits des citoyens  les personnes dont ils se sont approchs  moins de 2 mtres et avec lesquelles ils ont pass au moins 30 minutes.*


Bon aprs le bluetooth n'est pas fait pour mesurer des distances, donc l'histoire des 2m...
Est-ce qu'il est possible de maintenir une connexion entre un appareil dans la voiture et un appareil dans le bus ? Le bluetooth traverse tant que a ?

J'ai entendu dire que certains tests n'taient pas fiable :
"Certains tests srologiques ont 40% de faux ngatifs" : pourquoi sont-ils si peu fiables ?
Enfin quelque part c'est mieux de ne pas tre malade et qu'on te dise "tu feras gaffe t'as le SARS-CoV-2" que l'inverse.
Dans ce cas l les faux positifs sont moins grave.

Au niveau des statistiques c'est un peu n'importe quoi, il y a plein de morts qui ont t rang dans la catgorie "mort du SARS-CoV-2" alors qu'ils sont morts d'autre chose... On met trop de mort sur le dos de cette maladie, les mdias font un peu a avec la grippe :
Combien de gens meurent rellement de la grippe ?



> Il tente dy comprendre pourquoi les mdias reprennent inlassablement le chiffre de 18.300 morts supplmentaires dnombrs lors de lhiver 2014-2015, tandis que lagence nationale Sant Publique France estime  9000 le nombre de dcs annuels dus  la grippe recenss entre 2000 et 2010 et que le Centre dpidmiologie sur les causes mdicales de dcs (CpiDc) brandit celui de 431 morts de grippe en moyenne chaque anne!
> 
> En ralit, ces chiffres font tous sens mais ils ne correspondent pas  la mme chose, explique Daniel Lvy-Bruhl, responsable de lunit infections respiratoires et vaccination  Sant Publique France. Le chiffre de 18 300 correspond  lexcs de mortalit observ durant lhiver 2014-2015, *li principalement  la grippe mais aussi  dautres facteurs hivernaux (hausse du risque cardio-vasculaire, prsence dautres virus)*, prcise le bilan de mai 2015. Celui de 9000 morts, lui, est une estimation moyenne de la surmortalit annuelle lie  la grippe. Ces deux donnes ne sont pas incompatibles. Lun est une observation  une anne dtermine, lautre est une moyenne, poursuit Daniel Lvy-Bruhl, coauteur du rapport de Sant Publique France do sont issus ces chiffres. La diffrence du simple au double sexplique par le fait quil y a des annes sans excs de mortalit, comme ce fut le cas en 2016.


"18 000 morts" c'est vrai que a sonne bien dans un titre :
Grippe : une surmortalit record de 18.000 dcs cet hiver en France

----------


## foetus

Le traage de la population devient 1 peu + clair  ::mrgreen::  : apparemment ce ne sera pas 1 application + volontariat mais 1 prime de dlation pour les mdecins (entre 2 et 4 uros par contact, afin de remplir la base de donnes) avec 30 uros remboursables pays immdiatement par le patient.
Ce sont des gnies  ::hola::

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Covid-19 : le NHS, systme national de sant en Grande-Bretagne, dvoile le code source de son application de traage de contacts,*
*Qui contourne les restrictions dApple lies au Bluetooth*

Alors que plusieurs pays prparent le dconfinement, le gouvernement britannique s'est empress de trouver des moyens d'assouplir les restrictions sans mettre en danger la scurit publique. Parmi ses solutions, il y a une application de traage de contacts qui peut permettre la recherche numrique de contacts  grande chelle. Au cours de cette semaine, le gouvernement a rvl de plus amples dtails sur cette application, dont a premire phase de dploiement est en cours sur l'le de Wight avant dtre tendue au reste du Royaume-Uni, si elle s'avre efficace. NHS a dvoil le code source de lapplication de recherche de contacts le jeudi dernier.

Selon un article publi par BBC News, jusqu jeudi, plus de 40 000 personnes avaient install le logiciel pour smartphone. Lapplication britannique de traage de contacts, comme toute autre application de ce type, est conue pour permettre aux personnes de savoir si elles ont t en contact troit avec une personne qui, par la suite, a signal un rsultat positif au test Covid-19. Elle pourrait permettre de dterminer exactement qui doit tre mis en quarantaine et qui ne doit pas l'tre, ce qui est essentiel pour assouplir les mesures de distanciation sociale. L'objectif de l'application est d'essayer de retrouver les personnes et de les alerter de la ncessit de s'isoler plus rapidement que les mthodes traditionnelles.


*Un systme de recherche de contacts centralis*

L'application Covid-19 du NHS est conue pour utiliser les smartphones des gens afin de savoir quand ils se sont rapprochs les uns des autres et pendant combien de temps, en envoyant des signaux Bluetooth. Les utilisateurs qui tlchargent l'application peuvent choisir volontairement d'enregistrer les dtails de leurs symptmes lorsqu'ils commencent  se sentir mal. L'application garde une trace des personnes qui ont t en contact troit grce  des signaux Bluetooth qui transmettent une identification anonyme. Ces signaux Bluetooth  faible nergie effectuent une "poigne de main" numrique lorsque deux utilisateurs entrent en contact troit, mais gardent ces donnes anonymes, selon NHS. 

Si une personne signale ultrieurement qu'elle est positive au coronavirus, elle enverra un message ping aux personnes qui ont t en contact troit avec elle, et quelle aurait  pu infecter, au cours des 28 derniers jours, en se basant sur leurs identifiants anonymes. L'application recommandera  ces personnes de s'isoler au cas o elles auraient contract la maladie, ventuellement avant qu'elles n'aient des symptmes. Les personnes contactes ne connatront pas l'identit de la personne susceptible d'avoir transmis le coronavirus. Si la personne passe un test et que celui-ci est ngatif, elle peut tre libre de son auto-isolement par une notification via l'application.

Pour son application mobile, le NHSX, l'unit d'innovation numrique du service de sant, a opt pour un systme centralis pour alimenter l'application, de sorte que le processus de recherche des contacts se droule sur un serveur informatique bas au Royaume-Uni plutt que sur les smartphones des particuliers.


Et il y a eu beaucoup de spculations sur le fait que cette dcision signifierait que l'application tait condamne  mal fonctionner sur certains smartphones. En effet, lun des acteurs majeurs des systmes dexploitation mobiles, Apple, limite la possibilit pour les applications tierces d'utiliser le Bluetooth lorsqu'elles fonctionnent en arrire-plan, bien qu'elle ait promis d'assouplir cette rgle pour les applications de recherche de contacts qui utilisent un systme dcentralis qu'elle co-dveloppe avec Google.

LAllemagne, qui soutenait auparavant loption de recherche centralise, a fini par adopter le mois dernier la recherche dcentralise de contacts prconise par Google et Apple. La communaut scientifique et les associations britanniques ainsi que plusieurs centaines de scientifiques europens et de militants ont critiqu svrement le choix du pays en mettant en garde contre les drives potentielles de l'approche. Selon BBC News, Singapour et l'Australie ont signal qu'ils passeraient galement de l'approche centralise  des applications dcentralises, pour respecter les contraintes dApple.

*Des iPhone "jailbreaks" pour contourner les restrictions dApple lies au Bluetooth*

Malgr les restrictions imposes par Apple aux applications tierces qui nutilisent pas lAPI Apple-Google, le NHSX avait dit avoir trouv sa propre solution, et les tests prliminaires effectus par une socit de cyberscurit suggrent qu'elle a russi, a rapport BBC News. En effet, Pen Test Partners a install l'application sur une poigne d'iPhone "jailbreaks"  modifis pour leur permettre de surveiller des activits en arrire-plan.

 Lorsqu'ils taient placs  proximit les uns des autres, les tlphones commenaient  "balayer" par Bluetooth  des intervalles de huit ou seize secondes , a dclar le cofondateur Ken Munro.  D'autres ont exprim leur inquitude quant  l'inefficacit de l'application lorsqu'elle est place en arrire-plan. Nos tests ont montr que cela ne semblait pas affecter le balisage, que les tlphones se soient rapprochs pour la premire fois ou qu'ils aient t dplacs physiquement puis remis  porte , a-t-il ajout.

Une autre socit, Reincubate, a constat que l'application tait parfois "silencieuse" lorsqu'elle restait en arrire-plan pendant plus de 90 minutes sans tre affiche  lcran, mais a suggr que cela ne devrait pas tre un problme trop important dans des conditions relles, a rapport BBC News.


 Un certain nombre de facteurs raisonnables peuvent dclencher l'extension  cette fentre, y compris l'utilisation de Bluetooth, la prsence d'appareils Android et l'efficacit des notifications [demandant  l'utilisateur de rouvrir l'application] , a-t-elle crit sur son blog.  Dans nos tests, les appareils iOS sur lesquels nous avons lanc l'application ont continu  faire fonctionner le service en arrire-plan pendant la nuit , a ajout la socit. 

Selon BBC News, les tests effectus pour son compte ont confirm que les dveloppeurs ont trouv un moyen de contourner les restrictions qu'Apple impose  l'utilisation de Bluetooth dans les iPhone.

La France, dont lapplication StopCovid entrera en phase test au cours de la semaine du 11 mai, refuse galement dadopter lAPI propose par Apple et Google et a demand au fabricant diPhone dassouplir ses restrictions lies au Bluetooth, ce quApple refuse jusqu prsent. Selon le gouvernement franais, le contrle franais de la politique de sant est une  prrogative souveraine  qui ne devait pas tre confie  des entreprises prives. 

*Le code source de lapplication traage de NHS divulgu*

 Il est l ! Le code source des applications COVID-19 BETA . Cest sous ces termes que le NHSX a annonc jeudi la divulgation du code source de son application Covid-19. Maintenant que le code est en ligne sur GitHub, l'application, qui fait dj lobjet de dploiement, fera l'objet d'un examen plus approfondi. Ce qui permettra  d'autres, qui ne veulent pas utiliser lAPI des deux gants de la technologie, de voir comment une solution de contournement a t ralise.


Mais lapplication ne passera pas sans critiques. Selon BBC News, dj cette semaine, la commission conjointe des droits de l'homme a entendu des tmoignages selon lesquels, malgr l'anonymat des utilisateurs, ceux-ci pourraient en thorie tre ridentifis, ce qui pourrait permettre aux autorits - voire aux pirates informatiques - de rvler les cercles sociaux des gens  d'autres fins. La commission a dclar qu'un nouvel observatoire devrait tre cr pour surveiller l'utilisation de l'application et les mesures prises pour garder les donnes en scurit.

Harriet Harman, prsident du comit, a dclar :  Les assurances des ministres sur la vie prive ne sont pas suffisantes .  Il doit y avoir une protection juridique solide pour les individus sur ce  quoi ces donnes seront utilises, qui y aura accs et comment elles seront protges contre le piratage , a-t-il ajout.

Selon BBC News, ceux qui critiquent lapproche britannique, disent que dcentralise permettrait de mieux protger la vie prive des utilisateurs. Aussi, la nomination de  la baronne Dido Harding par le ministre de la Sant Matt Hancock pour dirigera le programme de test, de suivi et de traabilit, a surpris plus d'un. En effet, selon BBC, lorsqu'elle tait directrice gnrale de TalkTalk, le fournisseur d'accs Internet a subi une importante violation de donnes et n'a pas inform correctement les clients concerns.

Le professeur Christophe Fraser - un pidmiologiste qui conseille NHSX - a dclar  BBC News que leur approche centralise avait deux principaux avantages. Dabord, elle permet de demander aux gens de s'autodiagnostiquer plutt que d'attendre les rsultats des tests. Ensuite, les donnes collectes pourraient tre utilises pour affiner le systme afin de fournir diffrents types d'alertes en fonction des scores de risque calculs.

 Il y a eu beaucoup de discussions sur la vie prive, et  juste titre , a-t-il dclar.  Mais il y a aussi votre capacit  sauver des vies. Et il y a la capacit de ne pas mettre en quarantaine des millions de personnes .  La question de savoir comment trouver le systme optimal qui permette de concilier ces diffrentes exigences est un peu ouverte  ce stade , a-t-il ajout.

Aussi, l'analyse de la faon dont l'application est utilise sur l'le de Wight permettra de dcider de la meilleure faon de procder. Par ailleurs, M. Fraser a ajout que les discussions se poursuivaient avec Apple et Google.

Selon un commentateur qui a vu le code publi sur GitHub, il y a beaucoup de problmes trs srieux qui se posent.  Les cls "secrtes" sont gnres par le serveur central, Google Analytics suit les utilisateurs, lapplication ne fonctionne pas sur les appareils OnePlus ou Samsung et elle utilise le HTTP , a-t-il crit. Il a ajout quil ny a pas de chiffrement et que lapplication ne fonctionne pas correctement sur les appareils Apple.

 Ce n'est pas un bon dbut, et il ne sera certainement pas install tant qu'il n'aura pas t fortement rvis et que la scurit n'aura pas t vrifie , a-t-il conclu. Et vous, quen pensez-vous ?

Source : BBC News

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Avez-vous vu le code source publi ? Quel commentaire en faites-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Quel commentaire faites-vous de lapproche centralise et linitiative de contourner les restrictions lies au Bluetooth dApple ?
 ::fleche::  Lapplication Covid-19 du NHS sera-t-elle efficace, selon vous ?
 ::fleche::  Lapplication du NHS constitue-t-elle une menace contre la vie prive ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  L'application franaise de traage Covid-19 devrait tre teste dans la semaine du 11 mai, lorsque le dconfinement commencera  entrer en vigueur dans le pays
 ::fleche::  StopCovid : le gouvernement demande  Apple de lever certaines restrictions lies  Bluetooth dans les iPhone, pour permettre  l'application de fonctionner
 ::fleche::  Appli de traage du Covid-19 : comment Apple et Google ont fait plier l'Allemagne. L'Allemagne opte pour la dcentralisation des donnes en se basant sur l'API d'Apple et Google
 ::fleche::  Une coalition europenne se forme autour de l'adoption d'applications de traage de proximit, mais tous les pays ne s'accordent pas sur la meilleure faon de traiter des donnes recueillies

----------


## scandinave

Pondre un truc en HTTP en 2020, c'est plus de l'erreur, c'est voulu. Je ne serais mme pas tonn d'apprendre que les cls de chiffrement au t pouss  un moment sur le Github. Et leur solution miracle c'est vraiment de dire au possesseur d'Iphone, on vous jailbreak votre tlphone en exploitant une faille pour que notre application fonctionne? Et promis on ne fais rien d'autre sur votre tlphone ....

----------


## Stphane le calme

*L'INRIA publie une partie du code source de StopCovid, l'application qui s'appuie sur le protocole ROBERT*
*plutt que sur l'API propose par Apple et Google * 

Tout est parti d'une annonce du secrtaire dtat au Numrique, Cdric O, qui a rvl au journal Le Monde que le gouvernement travaille dores et dj sur une application mobile dnomme StopCovid :  Le gouvernement a dcid de lancer le projet StopCovid afin de dvelopper une application qui pourrait limiter la diffusion du virus en identifiant des chanes de transmission .  Lide serait de prvenir les personnes qui ont t en contact avec un malade test positif afin de pouvoir se faire tester soi-mme, et si besoin dtre pris en charge trs tt, ou bien de se confiner , explique-t-il.

Le secrtaire d'tat n'a pas oubli d'expliquer le fonctionnement de StopCovid. Le projet s'appuie sur la technologie Bluetooth, qui permet aux smartphones d'identifier des appareils  proximit (couteurs, enceintes, imprimantes...) et non le recueil de donnes de golocalisation.  L'application ne golocalisera pas les personnes. Elle retracera l'historique des relations sociales qui ont eu lieu dans les jours prcdents, sans permettre aucune consultation extrieure ni transmettre aucune donne , explique le secrtaire d'tat.

Lorsque deux personnes se croisent pendant une certaine dure, et  une distance rapproche, le tlphone portable de l'un enregistre les rfrences de l'autre dans son historique. Si un cas positif se dclare, ceux qui auront t en contact avec cette personne sont prvenus de manire automatique.

Sous la supervision du Ministre de la Sant et des solidarits et du Secrtariat dtat au numrique, en lien avec le Ministre de lenseignement suprieur, de la recherche et de linnovation, Inria pilote depuis le 7 avril 2020 le dveloppement de lapplication  StopCovid  auquel contribue  titre gracieux un ensemble dacteurs publics et privs, au sein de lquipe-projet StopCovid, qui rassemble ANSSI, Capgemini, Dassault Systmes, INSERM, Lunabee, Orange, Sant Publique France et Withings , et que complte un cosystme de contributeurs. Ce projet contribue  la gestion de la crise sanitaire Covid-19 et au suivi pidmiologique par les autorits de sant.

En amont de toute dcision politique, lobjectif du projet est de pouvoir rendre possible la mise  disposition dune application permettant dinformer les usagers sils ont t en contact avec une personne ayant t teste positive au Covid-19, et de leur proposer des conduites  tenir, conformment aux prconisations du Ministre de la Sant et des solidarits. 

Le projet repose sur limplmentation dun protocole, ROBERT (ROBust and privacy-presERving proximity Tracing), qui a donn lieu  un avis du Conseil national du numrique (rendu public le 24 avril 2020) et  une dlibration de la CNIL (rendue publique le 26 avril 2020). Cinq fondements ont guid les dveloppements :
Linscription de lapplication StopCovid dans la stratgie globale de gestion de la crise sanitaire et de suivi pidmiologique.Le strict respect du cadre de protection des donnes et de la vie prive au niveau national et europen, tel que dfini notamment par la loi franaise et le RGPD ainsi que la bote  outils rcemment dfinie par la commission europenne sur les applications de suivi de proximit.La transparence, qui passe notamment par la diffusion, sous une licence open source, des travaux spcifiques mens dans le cadre du projet. Lobjectif est dapporter toutes les garanties : transparence des algorithmes, code ouvert  terme, interoprabilit, auditabilit, scurit et rversibilit des solutions.Le respect des principes de souverainet numrique du systme de sant publique : matrise des choix de sant par la socit franaise et europenne, protection et structuration du patrimoine des donnes de sant pour guider la rponse  lpidmie et acclrer la recherche mdicale.Le caractre temporaire du projet, dont la dure de vie correspondra, sil est dploy,  la dure de gestion de lpidmie de Covid-19.


*Le code source est dsormais disponible*

Cest dans ce contexte quune ne premire partie des briques logicielles a t publie le 12 mai. Dsormais visible, le code peut tre revu par tous ceux qui le souhaitent. En le rendant public, lquipe-projet StopCovid respecte son engagement de transparence.

Les personnes externes  lquipe-projet StopCovid peuvent,  ce stade, donner un avis, faire remonter des suggestions ou des commentaires. Selon la pertinence technique de ces premiers retours, elles seront invites  rejoindre le pool de contributeurs du projet pour gagner en efficacit.

Cette phase 1 limite lampleur des interactions du fait des contraintes sur les ressources de lquipe-projet StopCovid, pleinement mobilise sur le dveloppement, dans le cadre dun agenda restreint. Toutes les contributions seront lues attentivement afin de pouvoir retenir celles qui seront juges pertinentes voire qui seront susceptibles de jouer un rle critique  ce stade du dveloppement du code.

Souhaite la plus courte possible, la dure de cette phase 1 sera dpendante des contraintes lies aux phases de tests et au calendrier de mise en disponibilit de lapplication.

*ROBERT ne permet pas la surveillance et serait totalement anonyme*

Selon une courte description sur le site officiel de lINRIA, ROBERT est une contribution conjointe dans le cadre de l'initiative PEPP-PT (Pan European Privacy-Preserving Proximity Tracing), dont lobjectif est de permettre la mise en place doutils interoprables de suivi de contacts, respectueux des rglementations europennes en matire de protection des donnes, de vie prive et de scurit, dans le cadre dune rponse plus globale  la pandmie. 

Bruno Sportisse, PDG de lINRIA a dclar :  Il me semble trs utile de commencer par rappeler ce quune application qui reposerait sur le protocole ROBERT nest pas, eu gard aux interrogations lgitimes qui sexpriment et aux confusions qui peuvent avoir lieu .  Sa conception permet que PERSONNE, pas mme ltat, nait accs  la liste des personnes diagnostiques positives ou  la liste des interactions sociales , a-t-il poursuivi. Selon Bruno Sportisse donc, il ne sagit en aucun cas dun protocole qui permet le tracking.

En outre, toute application base sur ce protocole nest pas non plus une application de surveillance : elle est totalement anonyme.  Elle nest pas non plus une application de dlation : dans le cas o je suis notifi, je ne sais pas qui est  lorigine de la notification. Dans le smartphone de mon voisin, il ny a aucune donne concernant mon diagnostic mdical, aussi encrypt soit-il. Il y a une liste des crypto-identifiants de tous les smartphones rencontrs , a dclar Bruno Sportisse pour expliquer que les donnes personnelles ne sont pas sauvegardes.

Toujours pour rassurer sur lutilisation des donnes de lapplication, il a dclar ce qui suit :  Les paramtres du modle de transmission et les donnes statistiques anonymes sont entre les mains de lautorit de sant qui fixe lutilisation de ce systme. Pas dune compagnie prive, aussi innovante soit-elle . Par ailleurs, Sportisse estime que StopCovid nest pas un remde miracle contre le Covid-19, mais quelle fait partie dune longue liste de mesures visant  freiner la propagation du virus. Ils esprent quelle leur donne de la visibilit face  un ennemi invisible.

Source : INRIA

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette initiative ?
 ::fleche::  Le protocole Bluetooth vous parat-il scuris ?
 ::fleche::  Malgr l'absence du code source pour envoyer les donnes sur le serveur ainsi que les mcanismes de protection de la vie prive, pouvez-vous vous faire une ide de la scurit de l'application ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la dcision du gouvernement de choisir sa propre solution au dtriment de l'API propose conjointement par Google et Apple ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'ide de proposer le code source en consultation ?
 ::fleche::  Envisagez-vous de contribuer ?

----------


## iolco51

C'est ridicule... 

Ils avaient l'occasion de concevoir un systeme decentralis, Europen, simple  l'usage, respectueux des liberts individuelles et scuris. Conditions ncessaires  une adoption massive.

On va avoir un systme Francais (sous sois-disant gide Europen), compliqu, centralis, sans respect de l'anonymat, et non scuris (srieusement HTTP?). 

L'INRIA et le gouvernement n'ont rien compris et sans un outil de ce genre *largement adopt*  l'pidmie va repartir exponentiellement... Avec les catastrophes sanitaires, sociales et conomiques qui iront avec.


S'ils veulent montrer patte blanche il faut dvoiler tout le code source: serveur et client... Et surtout changer de protocole pour une approche dcentralise.

----------


## stardeath

> Ils avaient l'occasion de concevoir un systeme decentralis, Europen, simple  l'usage, respectueux des liberts individuelles et scuris. Conditions ncessaires  une adoption massive.


si il y a bien des trucs dont la population de masse se contrefout, c'est tout ce que tu viens de citer.
une dernire news a mme fait apparatre que certains organismes dfenseurs de la vie prive prfrent des solutions fournis par google et apple  des solutions gouvernementales.
et si on doit attendre aprs l'europe pour un systme comme tu le souhaites, on ne l'aura pas avant des mois.




> On va avoir un systme Francais (sous sois-disant gide Europen), compliqu, centralis, sans respect de l'anonymat, et non scuris (srieusement HTTP?).


bah peut tre que a va pas si mal fonctionner, comment peux tu dj tre si sur de toi ...




> L'INRIA et le gouvernement n'ont rien compris et sans un outil de ce genre largement adopt l'pidmie va repartir exponentiellement... Avec les catastrophes sanitaires, sociales et conomiques qui iront avec.


pour avoir un truc trs largement adopt, il aurait fallu vendre une fois de plus "notre mre"  google et apple et l on aurait eu un systme centralis par des entreprises amricaines, sans respect de l'anonymat, et revendant tes donnes, trs, mais trs loin des prrogatives que tu as donn ...

bref ...

----------


## strato35

Merci pour la publication du code source ... un post-it aurai suffis...
J'ai parcouru la version android, ya rien, toutes les parties qui peuvent tre intressantes n'ont pas t publie ou il n'y a que les interfaces.

En gros, ils nous fournissent une coquille vide non commente, tout ce qui permet d'en valuer la scu est absent.

Dommage j'aurai bien aim voir comment ils ont cod la mesure de distance en Bluetooth avec leur "ProximityService".

----------


## iolco51

> pour avoir un truc trs largement adopt, il aurait fallu vendre une fois de plus "notre mre"  google et apple et l on aurait eu un systme centralis par des entreprises amricaines, sans respect de l'anonymat, et revendant tes donnes, trs, mais trs loin des prrogatives que tu as donn ...
> 
> bref ...


En effet je me suis mal exprim.

Selon moi, c'est un problme politique et non technique. Les gens dans leur ensemble, sont habitus  se vendre a Google, Apple, Facebook ou Amazon, en change de services gratuits (voire payants). Ils ne sont pas prets a se remettre au gouvernement. 
Je peux me tromper, mais tout est dit (et je ne pense pas me tromper). La grande majorit des commentaires ici l'indique, ainsi que la majorit des ractions que j'ai pu voir envers le projet gouvernemental Stop-COVID. 

De plus c'aurait ete l'opportunit de faire mieux que le GAFA, plus respecteux des liberts individuelles... Un bel exemple technologique et social. Rat.

Que les gens aient tort ou raison d'avoir confiance ou non n'est pas la question, la question c'est celle d'un outil largement adopt pour qu'il soit efficace. Si l'outil ne recense que 10 ou 15% des malades il n'aura aucun effet (a part quelques stats?).

----------


## vanskjre

Plus que le source manquant il y a une chose qui fait trs franchouillard .......le nom......srieux ROBERT?

----------


## stardeath

je suis amplement d'accord avec toi, mais il faut toujours se mfier de ce qui se dit sur ce forum, pas sur le fait d'avoir raison ou tord, mais sur le fait que les gens qui postent ici ont au moins un intrt pour le sujet ; a fausse trs vite les stats.

aprs comment je disais il n'y a pas trs longtemps, ce que l'tat fait de nos donnes, on a encore la possibilit, en tant que citoyens, d'y avoir accs. chose impossible avec une entreprise amricaine.
je ne vois donc pas d'un si mauvais il cette initiative franaise, mais je me doute que vu l'tat de notre confiance envers le gouvernement, a peut trs vite sentir le pt.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Covid-19 : l'utilisation des applications de traage du coronavirus devrait tre volontaire,*
*Selon un document de l'UE*


Alors que les pays vont de lavant dans le dveloppement de leur application mobile de traage du covid-19, la Commission europenne, l'excutif de lUnion europenne, exhortera mercredi les gouvernements des pays membres  utiliser les applications de recherche des contacts sur une base volontaire, a rapport lagence de presse Reuters en citant un document de LUE. Ces applications font partie dun ensemble de mesures qui sont censes aider les autorits  lever les restrictions aux frontires et  relancer les industries du tourisme et des voyages de l'Union europenne. 

En effet, les pays organisent le dconfinement autour dun certain nombre de mesures, y compris des applications mobiles de traage du virus, esprant que la technologie des smartphones pourrait contribuer  rouvrir les frontires sans dclencher une deuxime vague de la pandmie. Mais cela a suscit des inquitudes ds le dpart quant aux atteintes  la vie prive et  une surveillance gouvernementale qui pourrait survivre  la crise du nouveau coronavirus. Les applications utilisent la technologie sans fil  courte porte Bluetooth pour identifier les personnes qui ont t en contact avec des personnes infectes par le virus.


En gnral, les utilisateurs qui tlchargent ces applications peuvent choisir volontairement d'enregistrer les dtails de leurs symptmes lorsqu'ils commencent  se sentir mal. L'application garde une trace des personnes qui ont t en contact troit grce  des signaux Bluetooth qui transmettent une identification anonyme. Si une personne signale ultrieurement qu'elle est positive au coronavirus, elle enverra un message aux personnes qui ont t en contact troit avec elle, et quelle aurait pu infecter,  en se basant sur leurs identifiants anonymes. 

En avril dernier, la Commission de l'UE avait dj publi un guide selon lequel les applications mobiles dont usent les pays de l'UE pour endiguer la propagation du coronavirus doivent respecter les rgles de l'Union en matire de protection de la vie prive et obtenir le consentement des personnes concernes pour utiliser des donnes personnelles, mais exclure les donnes de localisation. 

Dans les grandes lignes, le guide exige : la conformit totale aux rgles de l'UE en matire de protection des donnes et de la vie prive ; la mise en uvre en troite collaboration avec les autorits en charge de la sant publique et lapprobation par ces dernires ; linstallation sur la base du volontariat et la suppression lorsque ces applications ne sont plus ncessaires ; lutilisation des dernires technologies permettant damliorer la vie prive, notamment, Bluetooth qui vite de pister les individus ; lutilisation de donnes sous anonymat ; linteroprabilit dans toute lUnion. 

Dans un article publi ce mercredi, Reuters rapporte que la Commission a cherch  apaiser les craintes de ceux qui tiennent  la confidentialit et la scurit de leurs donnes, en dclarant que l'accs aux services de transport ne devrait pas non plus tre soumis  l'utilisation de ces applications.

 La recherche des contacts et les mesures d'alerte, par exemple, avec l'utilisation d'applications mobiles, pourraient tre utilises, sur une base volontaire, par les passagers pour dtecter et interrompre les chanes d'infection et rduire le risque de transmission ultrieure tant que les risques de transmission persistent , a dclar le document de la Commission vu par Reuters. 

*L'interoprabilit et l'acceptation mutuelle, lune des conditions de russite de la leve des restrictions* 

 En raison de la nature transfrontalire du transport, il est important d'essayer d'assurer l'interoprabilit et l'acceptation mutuelle de ces mesures , indique galement le document selon Reuters.

Les inquitudes concernant l'incapacit des applications  fonctionner au-del des frontires de l'UE ont fait surface  la suite d'une dispute entre la France et Apple. La France a accus la socit de saper ses efforts de lutte contre les virus en refusant de l'aider  rendre ses iPhone plus compatibles avec une application de recherche de contacts "StopCovid" prvue. En effet, lapplication franaise, qui a t annonce pour tre teste dans la semaine du 11 mai, est cense faire du traage des chanes de contacts en utilisant le Bluetooth. Et lquipe de dveloppeurs charge de mettre au point lapplication avait rencontr des  difficults techniques avec le systme dexploitation des mobiles de marque Apple . 

Cdric O, secrtaire dtat au numrique, lors de son audition en avril par la commission des Lois du Snat, avait dclar que le problme rside sur le fait que les applications fonctionnant en arrire-plan seraient  progressivement teintes et dconnectes  automatiquement par liPhone.  Nous avons besoin quApple modifie cet lment () faute de quoi lapplication europenne telle quelle a t conue ne pourra pas fonctionner correctement , avait-il soulign. 

Toutefois, la France continue daller de lavant dans le dveloppement de son application sans adopter lAPI commune mise en place par les gants amricains de la technologie Apple et Google. Le code source a t publi mardi, permettant dsormais  tous ceux qui le souhaitent de le passer en revue. Les personnes externes  lquipe projet StopCovid peuvent,  ce stade, donner un avis, faire remonter des suggestions ou des commentaires. 

Apple et Google, dont les systmes d'exploitation quipent 99 % des smartphones du monde, travaillent ensemble pour crer une application qui ralentira la propagation du virus en permettant aux utilisateurs de choisir de se connecter aux autres tlphones dont ils ont t proches. Leur systme prne lapproche dcentralise contrairement  lapproche franaise qui stocke les donnes  un endroit diffrent des appareils des utilisateurs.

La semaine dernire, le NHS, systme national de sant en Grande-Bretagne, a galement dvoil le code source de son application de traage de contacts, qui contourne les restrictions d'Apple lies au Bluetooth. Le systme britannique de recherche de contacts utilise lapproche centralise et a fonctionn sur une poigne d'iPhone "jailbreaks"  modifis pour leur permettre de surveiller des activits en arrire-plan, daprs Pen Test Partners. Toutes ces applications, celles qui ont adopt lAPI dApple-Google comme lapplication de lAllemagne et celles qui lont vite esprent tre massivement installes par les citoyens dans le cadre dun processus de dconfinement efficace qui nentrane pas de nouvelles vagues de contamination au covid-19.   


Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous quune utilisation volontaire des applications de traage du covid-19  ? Facteur de russite ou dchec ? 
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de linteroprabilit entre les applications en cours de dveloppement par les pays de lEurope ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  La Commission de l'UE veut des applis mobiles de suivi de la propagation du Covid-19 respectueuses de la vie prive, installables sur la base du volontariat, et publie donc un guide de mise sur pied
 ::fleche::  Le Contrleur europen de la protection des donnes appelle  la mise en oeuvre d'une application mobile paneuropenne pour suivre le COVID-19, l'initiative devrait lancer sa plateforme cette semaine
 ::fleche::  Covid-19 : le NHS, systme national de sant en Grande-Bretagne, dvoile le code source de son application de traage de contacts, qui contourne les restrictions d'Apple lies au Bluetooth
 ::fleche::  L'INRIA publie une partie du code source de StopCovid, l'application qui s'appuie sur le protocole ROBERT, plutt que sur l'API propose par Apple et Google

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

> [...]
> En gnral, les utilisateurs qui tlchargent ces applications peuvent choisir volontairement d'enregistrer les dtails de leurs symptmes lorsqu'ils commencent  se sentir mal. L'application garde une trace des personnes qui ont t en contact troit grce  des signaux Bluetooth qui transmettent une identification anonyme. Si une personne signale ultrieurement qu'elle est positive au coronavirus, elle enverra un message aux personnes qui ont t en contact troit avec elle, et quelle aurait pu infecter,  *en se basant sur leurs identifiants anonymes*.[...]


Si une techno peut se baser sur un identifiant "anonyme" pour m'avertir que j'ai t en contact avec une personne infecte, c'est que mon identifiant "anonyme" n'est pas si anonyme que a... ils peuvent se les garder, leurs applications. Perso, ds que je me dplace, le bluetooth est coup.

----------


## Mingolito

Si a doit tre volontaire alors a fera un bide, au moins en France.

----------


## 23JFK

a donne l'impression qu'en mettant en place un serveur mail en smtp on obtiendrait de bien meilleurs rsultats.

----------


## Steinvikel

Perso, je vois pas en quoi publier 95% du code source est une garantie que TOUTE l'application est respectueuse si les 5% manquant peuvent potentiellement faire tout et n'importe quoi.
En esprant que le produit final aura un code 100% "open".

----------


## emilie77

Il est ou le code? Moi je vois seulement des fichers markdown et un dossier "documentation"

----------


## strato35

> Il est ou le code? Moi je vois seulement des fichers markdown et un dossier "documentation"


Quand tu arrive sur la page, en haut dans le breadcrumb tu as "StopCovid sources" pour remonter  la racine des rpo de celui qui les a dpos, dedans tu y trouve les diffrents projets et codes publis. Entres temps ils ont publi plus de choses, mais a reste trop vague pour qu'on puisse rellement en dduire quelque chose.

----------


## Dompdia

En franais, on devrait parler de Recherche des contacts et non de traage.

----------


## john94

les nombreux objets connects portables comme ces bracelets lectroniques pour la  sant et la scurit reclent de nombreuses potentialits opportunes, mais engendrent aussi des risques nouveaux plus difficiles  apprhender dont la gestion est complexe et encore incertaine : La fuite de donnes personnelles et leur exploitation abusive suscite des craintes, mais le dveloppement des objets connects soulve aussi de nombreuses questions relatives aux facteurs psychologiques dacceptabilit : crainte dintrusion dans la vie personnelle et datteinte  la vie prive, inquitude sur la surveillance constante et minutieuse de la prsence ... : " Objets connects portables et sant et scurit " : http://www.officiel-prevention.com/s...152&dossid=576

----------


## Stphane le calme

*StopCovid : l'INRIA va remplacer l'algorithme de chiffrement de l'application de contact tracing*
* quelques jours dun passage  lAssemble nationale * 

Sous la supervision du ministre des Solidarits et de la Sant et du secrtariat d'tat charg du Numrique, en lien avec le ministre de lEnseignement suprieur, de la Recherche et de lInnovation, Inria pilote depuis le 7 avril 2020 le dveloppement de lapplication  StopCovid  auquel contribue  titre gracieux un ensemble dacteurs publics et privs, au sein de lquipe-projet StopCovid, qui rassemble ANSSI, Capgemini, Dassault Systmes, INSERM, Lunabee, Orange, Sant Publique France et Withings, et que complte un cosystme de contributeurs. Ce projet contribue  la gestion de la crise sanitaire Covid-19 et au suivi pidmiologique par les autorits de sant.

En amont de toute dcision politique, lobjectif du projet est de pouvoir rendre possible la mise  disposition dune application permettant dinformer les usagers sils ont t en contact avec une personne ayant t teste positive au Covid-19, et de leur proposer des conduites  tenir, conformment aux prconisations du Ministre de la Sant et des Solidarits.

Le projet repose sur limplmentation dun protocole, ROBERT (ROBust and privacy-presERving proximity Tracing), qui a donn lieu  un avis du Conseil national du numrique (rendu public le 24 avril 2020) et  une dlibration de la CNIL (rendue publique le 26 avril 2020). Cinq fondements ont guid les dveloppements :
Linscription de lapplication StopCovid dans la stratgie globale de gestion de la crise sanitaire et de suivi pidmiologique.Le strict respect du cadre de protection des donnes et de la vie prive au niveau national et europen, tel que dfini notamment par la loi franaise et le RGPD ainsi que la bote  outils rcemment dfinie par la commission europenne sur les applications de suivi de proximit.La transparence, qui passe notamment par la diffusion, sous une licence open source, des travaux spcifiques mens dans le cadre du projet. Lobjectif est dapporter toutes les garanties : transparence des algorithmes, code ouvert  terme, interoprabilit, auditabilit, scurit et rversibilit des solutions.Le respect des principes de souverainet numrique du systme de sant publique : matrise des choix de sant par la socit franaise et europenne, protection et structuration du patrimoine des donnes de sant pour guider la rponse  lpidmie et acclrer la recherche mdicale.Le caractre temporaire du projet, dont la dure de vie correspondra, sil est dploy,  la dure de gestion de lpidmie de Covid-19.
Cest dans ce contexte que, le 12 mai 2020, lINRIA a publi une partie des briques logicielles de StopCovid. Seulement, lINRIA faisait appel  lalgorithme 3DES pour chiffrer lidentifiant des utilisateurs, algorithme qui avait t dconseill par la CNIL dans sa dlibration du 24 avril 2020 :

 La Commission rappelle que seuls des algorithmes cryptographiques  ltat de lart doivent tre mis en uvre, afin dassurer lintgrit et la confidentialit des changes. Elle relve  cet gard lusage de lalgorithme 3DES,  envisag  ce stade, et attire lattention du ministre sur le fait que conformment au rfrentiel gnral de scurit  dit  par  lAgence  nationale  de  la  scurit  des  systmes  dinformation  cet algorithme ne devrait en principe plus tre utilis .

Quelques jours plus tard, lANSSI lui avait prfr un algorithme de chiffrement plus rcent, nomm Skinny-64/192 :

 Le projet  d'application  StopCovid  repose  sur  la  construction  d'un  historique  de  contacts  pseudonymiss,  en utilisant les signaux Bluetooth. Le protocole ROBERT a dfini des spcifications techniques de communication par Bluetooth limitant la taille des informations transmises entre les tlphones disposant de l'application. Dans ce contexte, concernant le chiffrement des pseudonymes, l'ANSSI recommande l'utilisation de l'algorithme de chiffrement SKINNY-64/192. Bien que rcent, cet algorithme a t largement tudi et son analyse n'a rvl aucune faiblesse en termes de scurit. Il offre de plus, d'excellentes performances .

Il y a quelques jours, aprs que des chercheurs aient signal le mme problme, lINRIA a dclar :  Suite  la dlibration de la CNIL du 24/04 et  une recommandation de lANSSI indiquant qu'il convenait de remplacer l'algorithme 3DES, un nouvel algorithme a t implment : SKINNY-CIPHER64/192. Sa publication sera effective dbut de semaine prochaine .


Notons que ce changement intervient  quelques jours dun passage  lAssemble nationale qui aura lieu le 27 mai 2020.

Plusieurs failles 3DES sont bien connues. Ironiquement, lune delles a t mise en lumire par des chercheurs de lINRIA qui avaient prvenu que la faille Sweet32, qui touchait plusieurs algorithmes de chiffrement exploitant des blocs de chiffrement infrieurs  64 bits, affectait galement 3DES. Lattaque prsente nanmoins plusieurs conditions pour aboutir. Ainsi, les attaquants devront tre en mesure danalyser le trafic entre un site vis et la victime tout en forant la victime  excuter du code JavaScript malicieux sur sa machine. La connexion chiffre doit galement avoir recours  un algorithme ayant recours  une taille de bloc de 64 bits, mais de nombreux protocoles de chiffrement supportent ces algorithmes par souci de rtrocompatibilit. Si un utilisateur dmarre une session TLS avec un navigateur mis  jour, la connexion sera automatiquement chiffre avec un algorithme de chiffrement compatible et donc potentiellement vulnrable. 

Cette attaque en particulier est donc peu pratique, mais elle a suscit des ractions de la part des diteurs et des mainteneurs des protocoles de chiffrement.

*Pourquoi le choix de lalgorithme de chiffrement est important ?*

Dans le cadre du projet StopCovid, le protocole ROBERT (ROBust and privacy-presERving proximity Tracing) a t mis sur pieds pour protger lanonymat. Comme la rappel Bruno Sportisse, PDG de lINRIA,  sa conception permet que PERSONNE, pas mme ltat, nait accs  la liste des personnes diagnostiques positives ou  la liste des interactions sociales . Et de prciser que dans le cas o je suis notifi, je ne sais pas qui est  lorigine de la notification.  Dans le smartphone de mon voisin, il ny a aucune donne concernant mon diagnostic mdical, aussi encrypt soit-il. Il y a une liste des crypto-identifiants de tous les smartphones rencontrs , a dclar Bruno Sportisse pour expliquer que les donnes personnelles ne sont pas sauvegardes.

En fait, un serveur central (contrl par ltat) va gnrer un identifiant unique pour chaque utilisateur. Cet identifiant doit rester le plus secret possible si le gouvernement veut assurer ses promesses danonymat.

Pour que lidentifiant soit difficilement attribuable  un smartphone (et donc  une personne), StopCovid va embarquer un module de chiffrement de cet identifiant. Un algorithme va chiffrer  intervalle rgulier lidentifiant unique.  chaque fois, lidentifiant unique sera donc chiffr dune manire diffrente. 

Le choix entre 3DES et Skinny-64/192 tait donc essentiel, puisquil sagit de lalgorithme qui va gnrer les identifiants (ou pseudonymes) des utilisateurs.  Si le chiffrement est trop faible, une personne qui dispose de suffisamment de donnes va pouvoir dchiffrer les pseudonymes et identifier lesquels appartiennent  la mme personne , avertit Olivier Blazy, chercheur en cryptographie  luniversit de Limoges. 

Indiquons que, le 22 mai 2020, l'INRIA a publi en Open Source (MPL2.0) la partie BLE calibration pour iOS et Android en plus des sources de la partie permettant de gnrer et dutiliser les QR Codes. 

Sources : INRIA, CNIL, ANSSI

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'est-ce qui peut, selon vous, expliquer le choix du protocole de chiffrement 3DES ?
 ::fleche::  L'adoption tardive de Skinny-64/192 vous semble-t-elle surprenante ?
 ::fleche::  Quelles peuvent tre les implications d'un changement de cet ordre ? Est-il compliqu  implmenter ? Dans quelle mesure ?

----------


## strato35

> le protocole ROBERT (ROBust and privacy-presERving proximity Tracing)


Je m'y ferais jamais  ce nom, c'tait dj pris le protocole RPPPT ou RPPT ?
Imaginez si tout le monde faisait pareil, notre bon vieux FTP se renommerais  FILER (FILe TransfERt protocol), c'est beau non ?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

On voit que l'Assurance Maladie est pass par la !




> Le projet repose sur limplmentation dun protocole, ROBERT (ROBust and privacy-presERving proximity Tracing), qui a donn lieu  un avis du Conseil national du numrique (rendu public le 24 avril 2020) et  une dlibration de la CNIL (rendue publique le 26 avril 2020).


J'ai travaill en assurance maladie et les "prnoms" sont  la modes pour nommer les projets IT : Ameli , le plus connu pour assurance maladie en ligne. NOEMI , un programme de sant , OSCARR pour la gestion des temps d'activit et ETP des personnels des CPAM  ::mrgreen:: . Maintenant le petit nouveau ROBERT  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La CNIL donne son aval au dploiement de StopCovid dont l'algorithme de chiffrement a t remplac,*
*Bercy en profite pour partager des captures d'cran de l'application * 

Dans le cadre de la stratgie globale de  dconfinement progressif , le Gouvernement a prvu la mise en uvre de plusieurs dispositifs numriques. Le Gouvernement a souhait mettre  disposition de la population une application mobile, disponible sur smartphones et dnomme  StopCovid . Son objectif est dinformer les utilisateurs dun risque de contamination lorsquils ont t  proximit dun autre utilisateur ayant t diagnostiqu positif au COVID-19. Il sagit dun dispositif de  suivi de contacts  (contact tracing), qui repose sur le volontariat des personnes et se fonde sur la technologie Bluetooth.

La CNIL stait prononce le 24 avril 2020 sur le principe de la mise en uvre dune telle application et avait formul un certain nombre de prconisations. Elle a rendu public un second avis le 26 avril 2020 o elle note que ses principales recommandations formules dans le premier avis ont t suivies.

Par exemple, lINRIA faisait appel  lalgorithme 3DES pour chiffrer lidentifiant des utilisateurs, algorithme qui avait t dconseill par la CNIL dans sa dlibration du 24 avril 2020. Comme la not la CNIL dans son second avis, conformment  la recommandation de lANSSI, lINRIA la remplac par SKINNY-CIPHER64/192 :  sur   le   recours      des   mcanismes   cryptographiques, la Commission  rappelle stre prononce dans son avis sur la ncessit dutiliser des algorithmes cryptographiques  ltat de lart et conformes au rfrentiel gnral de scurit  dit  par  lAgence  nationale  de  la  scurit  des  systmes  dinformation (ANSSI).  Elle  note    cet  gard  que  le  protocole  a  volu,  l'algorithme  de  chiffrement 3DES  ayant  t  remplac  par  SKINNY-CIPHER64/192,  tel  que  recommand  par lANSSI .

tant donn que ses recommandations ont t suivies dans lensemble, la CNIL estime quil est possible de dployer cet instrument : 

 La Commission rappelle que le fait dinstituer un dispositif qui enregistre automatiquement les cas contacts de ses utilisateurs constitue une atteinte  la vie prive qui nest admissible qu certaines conditions.  Par ailleurs, des donnes  caractre personnel concernant la sant seront traites.

 Elle constate que lapplication  StopCovid  ne conduira pas  crer une liste des personnes contamines, mais simplement une liste de contacts, pour lesquels toutes les donnes sont pseudonymises. Elle respecte ainsi le concept de protection des donnes ds la conception.

 Les principales recommandations de la CNIL, formules dans son avis du 24 avril afin de complter les garanties initialement prvues par le Gouvernement, ont t suivies. Elles concernent notamment la responsabilit du traitement confie au ministre en charge de la politique sanitaire, labsence de consquence juridique ngative attache au choix de ne pas recourir  lapplication, ou encore la mise en uvre de certaines mesures techniques de scurit.

 La CNIL estime que lapplication peut tre lgalement dploye ds lors quelle apparat tre un instrument complmentaire du dispositif denqutes sanitaires manuelles et quelle permet des alertes plus rapides en cas de contact avec une personne contamine, y compris pour des contacts inconnus .

Nanmoins, la CNIL estime que lutilit relle du dispositif devra tre plus prcisment tudie aprs son lancement. La dure de mise en uvre du dispositif devra tre conditionne aux rsultats de cette valuation rgulire. Elle a galement mis de toutes nouvelles recommandations parmi lesquelles :
Lamlioration de linformation fournie aux utilisateurs, en particulier sagissant des conditions dutilisation de lapplication et des modalits deffacement des donnes personnelles.La ncessit de dlivrer une information spcifique pour les mineurs et les parents des mineurs.La confirmation dans le dcret  venir dun droit dopposition et dun droit  leffacement des donnes pseudonymises enregistres.Le libre accs  lintgralit du code source de lapplication mobile et du serveur.
*Des captures dcran disponibles*

Le ministre de lconomie et des Finances a partag des premires captures d'cran de l'application StopCovid qui pourrait tre lance ds le 2 juin prochain sur Android et iOS. Lapplication dispose galement dun thme sombre. 

Une fois tlcharge et installe sur le smartphone, lapplication affiche trois grandes rubriques ( protger ,  me dclarer  et  partager ) dans lesquelles des options supplmentaires sont visibles.  Ces rubriques sont accessibles manifestement une fois que lutilisateur confirme une nouvelle fois au premier lancement de lapplication quil veut bien participer au traage des contacts.  


A priori, vous ne pourrez pas tre identifi comme un porteur du Covid-19 si vous navez eu un code fourni par une autorit de sant :  vous avez effectu un test de COVID-19 et il est positif ? Votre mdecin ou laboratoire vous a remis un code : merci de le rentrer pour que les personnes que vous avez croises soient alertes . Le code sera inscrit sur les rsultats du test Covid-19 seulement sil est positif. Il pourra tre entr manuellement ou scann via un code QR. Il sagit probablement dune mesure pour viter davoir de fausses dclarations. 

Pour rappel, lutilisation de lapplication sera base sur le volontariat, comme la dj indiqu le gouvernement. Cependant, les autres crans partags par le ministre montrent notamment une rubrique qui incite les utilisateurs  promouvoir lapplication.


Une autre capture montre galement  quoi ressemblera une notification reue via StopCovid. Voici le message dalerte :


Vous pourrez dsactiver temporairement StopCovid si vous le souhaitez, un bouton est prvu  cet effet et des crans de rglages sont galement accessibles depuis longlet Protger : Grer mes donnes et Confidentialit. 

Lapplication est techniquement prte, mais la dcision de la dployer nest pas encore prise. Un dbat parlementaire est prvu  partir du 27 mai 2020. Visiblement, les captures d'cran ont t faites depuis un iPhone. Un choix qui n'est peut-tre pas fortuit. En effet,  lors de son audition par la commission des Lois du Snat, Cdric O, secrtaire dtat au numrique, a dclar que lquipe de dveloppeurs charge de mettre au point lapplication rencontre actuellement des  difficults techniques avec le systme dexploitation des mobiles de marque Apple . D'aprs lui,  le problme rside sur le fait que les applications fonctionnant en arrire-plan seraient  progressivement teintes et dconnectes  automatiquement par liPhone.  Nous avons besoin quApple modifie cet lment () faute de quoi lapplication europenne telle quelle a t conue ne pourra pas fonctionner correctement 

Invit sur BFM Business, il n'a pas manqu de le rappeler :  Nous considrons que la surveillance du systme de sant, la lutte contre le coronavirus, est une affaire de gouvernements et pas ncessairement de grandes entreprises amricaines  avant de dire quil ne comprenait pas la raison pour laquelle Apple refuse dapporter son aide  la France. StopCovid fonctionne grce au Bluetooth et Apple a oppos son veto quand la France lui a demand damoindrir laccs au Bluetooth de liPhone pour lui faciliter la tche.

 Apple aurait pu nous aider  faire fonctionner l'application encore mieux sur l'iPhone. Ils n'ont pas souhait le faire , a-t-il dclar Cdric O.   Je le regrette, alors que nous sommes dans une priode o tout le monde est mobilis pour lutter contre l'pidmie, et qu'une grande entreprise qui se porte si bien sur le plan conomique refuse daider un gouvernement dans cette crise , a-t-il continu. 

Ces captures d'cran sur iOS seraient-elles le signe que l'quipe a russi  contourner ce problme ?

Source : dlibration de la CNIL, captures d'cran StopCovid (ministre de lconomie et des Finances)

----------


## 23JFK

presque deux mois pour un JEditorPane html et deux JButton. Ils ont recrut le haut du panier.

----------


## strato35

> presque deux mois pour un JEditorPane html et deux JButton. Ils ont recrut le haut du panier.


L'interface est basique, mais en fond il y a aussi toute la gestion du bluethooth, la synchro avec l'api, le dveloppement de l'api, toute la gestion de la scu, l'anonymat et compagnie, sans compter les tests et les difficults rencontres avec Google et Apple sur la manire de faire, d'autant que la France a dit qu'elle n'utiliserais pas l'api propose par le systme de manire dcentralis. 
Si on ajoute  a la conception et la validation du protocole ROBERT, les accords avec Microsoft sur l'hbergement, et faire fonctionner le tout sur les terminaux Apple qui est le plus rfractaire  la technique employe,  2 mois a semble pas si long.

----------


## vanskjre

> L'interface est basique, mais en fond il y a aussi toute la gestion du bluethooth, la synchro avec l'api, le dveloppement de l'api, toute la gestion de la scu, l'anonymat et compagnie, sans compter les tests et les difficults rencontres avec Google et Apple sur la manire de faire, d'autant que la France a dit qu'elle n'utiliserais pas l'api propose par le systme de manire dcentralis. 
> Si on ajoute  a la conception et la validation du protocole ROBERT, les accords avec Microsoft sur l'hbergement, et faire fonctionner le tout sur les terminaux Apple qui est le plus rfractaire  la technique employe,  2 mois a semble pas si long.


Oui....enfin tout a pour une appli qui seras install par 0.5% de la population compos d'hypocondriaques, de fonctionnaires, et d'ventuelle employs de grande entreprises qui seront pouss par leur boite  l'installation pour reprendre le travail dans les locaux et esquiv les gamins rest  la maison avec le conjoint...

----------


## strato35

> Oui....enfin tout a pour une appli qui seras install par 0.5% de la population compos d'hypocondriaques, de fonctionnaires, et d'ventuelle employs de grande entreprises qui seront pouss par leur boite  l'installation pour reprendre le travail dans les locaux et esquiv les gamins rest  la maison avec le conjoint...


0.5% de la population a fait quand mme + de 300 000 personnes, je suis curieux de savoir comment ils ont dimensionn les serveurs, combien d'utilisateurs ont-ils estims etc...

Puis ils ont bas a sur le volontariat, aprs reste  savoir comment la notion de "volontariat" sera rellement applique  moyen et long terme ...

Qui vivra verra ...

----------


## 23JFK

> L'interface est basique, mais en fond il y a aussi toute la gestion du bluethooth, la synchro avec l'api, le dveloppement de l'api, toute la gestion de la scu, l'anonymat et compagnie, sans compter les tests et les difficults rencontres avec Google et Apple sur la manire de faire, d'autant que la France a dit qu'elle n'utiliserais pas l'api propose par le systme de manire dcentralis. 
> Si on ajoute  a la conception et la validation du protocole ROBERT, les accords avec Microsoft sur l'hbergement, et faire fonctionner le tout sur les terminaux Apple qui est le plus rfractaire  la technique employe,  2 mois a semble pas si long.


On ne parle pas dune appli faite pas un boutonneux dans sa chambre dtudiant, mme en considrant le background de l'appli, le dlai de production est catastrophique. A croire que lon a affaire  des adeptes de la mthode Agile.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le Snat et l'Assemble nationale approuvent l'application StopCovid de contact tracing,*
*qui sera disponible sur les vitrines de tlchargement d'iOS et Android dans les prochains jours * 

Lors d'un vote consultatif (donc non contraignant) qui a cltur 4 heures d'un dbat toujours accessible sur la plateforme numrique de l'Assemble nationale, les dputs ont donn leur feu vert  l'application StopCovid ce mercredi 27 mai. La dclaration du gouvernement relative  l'application a t approuve par 338 voix pour (215 contre et 21 abstentions). Dans l'hmicycle, les membres du gouvernement ont insist sur l'importance de cette application  l'approche d'une nouvelle phase de dconfinement, dont les grandes lignes doivent tre prsentes jeudi  16 h par le Premier ministre, douard Philippe. En toute fin de soire, cest le Snat, o le gouvernement ne dispose pourtant pas de la majorit, qui a donn son aval, par 186 voix contre 127.

L'excutif veut lancer dans les jours qui viennent, pour la deuxime tape du dconfinement, cet outil de traage. Pour rappel, lapplication sera tlchargeable volontairement, les donnes seront  pseudonymises  et supprimes au bout de 14 jours. Lapplication sarrtera  6 mois  aprs la fin de ltat durgence sanitaire. Pour la transparence, une partie du code source a t publie pour permettre entre autres aux experts d'indiquer les failles  corriger s'ils venaient  en trouver.

 Lorsque deux personnes se croisent pendant une certaine dure, et  une distance rapproche, le tlphone portable de l'un enregistre les rfrences de l'autre dans son historique. Si un cas positif se dclare, ceux qui auront t en contact avec cette personne sont prvenus de manire automatique , a expliqu le secrtaire dtat au Numrique Cdric O. L'application Stop Covid fonctionnerait grce au bluetooth. Il ne s'agit donc pas de golocaliser les personnes, mais de retracer l'historique de leurs interactions sociales les jours prcdents une contagion.  Ce n'est pas une application qui trace vos dplacements , a tenu  rassurer Cdric O. Et de prciser qu'il n'y aurait  aucune consultation extrieure ni transmission de donnes .  Un certain nombre de paramtres sont pris en compte sur l'ergonomie pour que l'application soit simple  utiliser et accessible aux personnes en situation de handicap  a tenu  rassurer Cdric O.

Selon  Cdric O,  StopCovid n'est pas magique , mais  offre un complment utile et ncessaire  aux quipes sanitaires, qui retracent les personnes en contact avec des malades du coronavirus.  La seule technologie utilise est celle du Bluetooth, la seule information disponible est la notification anonyme reue, et reue de vous seul, lorsque vous avez t en contact prolong avec une personne depuis teste positive. Nulle utilisation de la golocalisation, nul accs ni  vos contacts, ni  la liste des personnes que vous avez croises, nulle possibilit de savoir de qui vient l'information pour qui que ce soit, ni pour vous, ni pour les autres, ni pour l'tat  a-t-il dfendu devant les dputs.


Les dfenseurs de l'application ont fait valoir que StopCovid a reu le feu vert de la Commission nationale de l'informatique et des liberts (CNIL), qui a estim que ses recommandations avaient t suivies et que l'application permettait  des alertes plus rapides .

Si des entreprises prives, aux cts du public, ont apport leurs matires grises gratuitement pour le dveloppement, il nen sera pas de mme pour la suite. Lapplication cotera  quelques centaines de milliers deuros par mois  affirme le secrtaire dtat au Snat.

Lapplication sera disponible au plus tard mardi. Le gouvernement veut en faire un outil  de la deuxime partie du plan de dconfinement , aux cts des brigades, dont le principe est similaire. Il est mme  complmentaire et renforce le travail des brigades , car il apporte  une capacit de couvrir les cas de transmission anonymes , qui dans  plus de 50 % des cas  ne se savent pas malades. Mais ici, le secrtaire dtat vante un moyen encore plus rapide, car quasi instantan, qui permet de savoir si on a t en prsence dun malade.


Un comit de contrle et de liaison indpendant sera l pour contrler lusage de lapplication. On y trouvera notamment  un membre de la confrence nationale de sant , un du Conseil de lordre des mdecins, un du Comit scientifique, ou encore deux dputs et deux snateurs.  Cest pour nous une condition quil faut remplir  a insist Philippe Bas, prsident LR de la commission des lois. Cdric O nexclut pas que le comit de contrle cr,  la demande du Snat, pour le systme de traage des brigades, puisse  servir de comit de contrle  pour l'application.

Les snateurs se sont pos beaucoup de questions. Par exemple, Philippe Bas a dit tre attentif   ce que les moyens ne soient pas disproportionns  face   limpratif de la protection de la vie prive et des donnes personnelles . Le snateur de la Manche veut bien mme  considrer que les risques sont limits, que les donnes personnelles sont limites, mais cest encore trop si a ne devait tre quun gadget . Il entend  vrifier que le jeu en vaut vraiment la chandelle .

Nanmoins, malgr toute lnergie qui a t mise, lapplication n'est pas infaillible. Cdric O reconnat une  difficult  qui a t de calibrer le Bluetooth  1 mtre, alors que loutil peut capter jusqu  10 mtres  et au travers des murs, souligne Marie-Pierre de la Gontrie. StopCovid sera efficace en ralit   80 %  explique Cdric O. Consquence :  Il est probable quil y ait des personnes faux positifs qui soient prvenues, car elles taient  2 mtres et pas 1 mtre par exemple . Mais Cdric O assume et  prfre avoir quelques faux positifs et que a marche, que de limiter les faux positifs et de ne pas attraper assez de gens . Il insiste :  Je prfre avoir un taux de vrais positifs bas et de scurit sanitaire haut, plutt que linverse . 


Autre question de Philippe Bas : StopCovid ne va-t-il pas vider la batterie ? Laisser brancher le Bluetooth peut en effet rduire plus rapidement la dure dutilisation de son tlphone. Sur ce point, Cdric O se veut rassurant :  Globalement, a marche bien et a ne vide pas votre batterie , mme sil nexclut pas des problmes sur de vieilles versions dAndroid ou de liOS.

StopCovid fonctionnera  trs bien  notamment sur iPhone, a assur Cdric O, mme si des problmes techniques persistaient sur certains  vieux tlphones  et des modles Apple. Les tests ont impliqu dix-sept marques de tlphones, soit plus de cent modles parmi les plus utiliss en France,  des niveaux de batterie variables, et utilisant des versions dAndroid et diOS diffrentes.

La vritable preuve du feu pour StopCovid sera celle de son adoption ou non par les Franais. Nanmoins, de l'association La Quadrature du net  la Commission nationale consultative des droits de l'Homme (CNCDH), plusieurs organisations de dfense des liberts ont pris position contre l'application.

Propos par Cdric O, StopCovid est au centre d'un projet europen men par 130 institutions, laboratoires de recherches et entreprises, pour dvelopper ce qui s'appelle le PEEP PT (pan europen privacy preserving proximity tracing).  noter que l'Allemagne et la Suisse, initialement moteur du projet, se sont retires, prfrant opter pour la solution propose par Apple et Google. Le gouvernement allemand a dnonc le fait que l'application de traage envisage avait recours  un serveur qui centralise toutes les donnes. En France, c'est l'INRIA qui pilote, sous la supervision du gouvernement, la task force franaise compose de chercheurs et dveloppeurs issus du public comme du priv. Dans le lot, l'Anssi, Capgemini, Dassault Systmes, l'INSERM, l'Institut Pasteur, Orange et Sant Publique France. Mais aussi 16 entreprises dont Withings, Lunabee Studio et des start-ups issues de la french tech comme BoforCure, C4Diagnostic, Enalees, Lifen, NamR ou encore Semeia. 

Source : Assemble nationale (dbat, annonce), Snat

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Allez-vous l'installer ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*StopCovid : l'application de contact tracing est enfin disponible sur iOS et Android,*
*les utilisateurs avaient d'abord tlcharg en grand nombre une application catalane qui porte pratiquement le mme nom * 

Comme le reste du monde, la France lutte contre lpidmie de Covid-19 depuis plusieurs mois. Tous les outils et ressources de ltat sont mobiliss afin de combattre lpidmie. Un dconfinement progressif a t lanc le 11 mai avec lobjectif de franchir une nouvelle tape  partir du 2 juin. Dans cette perspective, des solutions technologiques ont t explores. Parmi elles figure StopCovid, une application permettant dinformer les citoyens ayant t  proximit des porteurs du virus.

 ce propos, un dcret relatif au traitement de donnes dnomm  StopCovid  a t publi le 29 mai 2020 et qui sadresse   toute personne dote d'un tlphone mobile et qui souhaite tlcharger l'application StopCovid . Il est notamment indiqu que  quil est cr un traitement de donnes dnomm  StopCovid , dont le responsable est le ministre charg de la sant (direction gnrale de la sant). Ce traitement de donnes  caractre personnel, qui repose sur une application mobile et un serveur central, est mis en uvre dans le cadre d'une mission d'intrt . 

Conformment aux dclarations du gouvernement, le dcret prcise le caractre volontaire de linstallation de cette application :  L'application StopCovid est installe librement et gratuitement par les utilisateurs. Ceux-ci ont la facult d'activer ou non la fonctionnalit de l'application permettant de constituer l'historique de proximit mentionn au 5 du I de l'article 2. En cas de diagnostic clinique positif au virus du covid-19 ou de rsultat positif  un examen de dpistage  ce virus, les utilisateurs de l'application sont libres de notifier ou non ce rsultat dans l'application et de transmettre au serveur l'historique de proximit mentionn au 6 du I de l'article 2. L'application peut tre dsinstalle  tout moment.   


Le dcret donne plus de dtails au public sur la mise en uvre de lapplication dans son article 2. Sont traites les donnes suivantes :
Une cl d'authentification partage entre l'application et le serveur central, gnre par ce serveur lors du tlchargement de l'application, qui sert  authentifier les messages de l'application ;Un identifiant unique associ  chaque application tlcharge par un utilisateur, qui est gnr de faon alatoire par le serveur central et n'est connu que de ce serveur, o il est stock ;Les codes pays, gnrs par le serveur central ;Des pseudonymes alatoires et temporaires, qui sont transmis chaque jour par le serveur central  l'application lorsqu'elle se connecte  ce dernier ;L'historique de proximit d'un utilisateur, constitu des pseudonymes alatoires et temporaires mis via la technologie  Bluetooth  par les applications installes sur des tlphones mobiles d'autres utilisateurs qui se trouvent, pendant une dure dtermine,  une distance de son tlphone mobile telle qu'il existe un risque suffisamment significatif qu'un utilisateur qui serait positif au virus du covid-19 contamine l'autre.
Les pseudonymes alatoires et temporaires sont collects et enregistrs par l'application sur le tlphone mobile de l'utilisateur.
Un arrt du ministre charg de la sant, pris aprs avis de l'Agence nationale de sant publique, dfinit les critres de distance et de dure du contact permettant de considrer que deux tlphones mobiles se trouvent, au regard du risque de contamination par le virus du covid-19,  une proximit suffisante l'un de l'autre ;L'historique de proximit des contacts  risque de contamination par le virus du covid-19, correspondant aux pseudonymes alatoires et temporaires enregistrs par l'application dans les quarante-huit heures qui prcdent la date de dbut des symptmes ainsi que dans la priode comprise entre cette date et la date de transfert de l'historique de proximit au serveur central ou,  dfaut de renseignement de la date de dbut des symptmes par la personne dpiste positive, pendant les quinze jours qui prcdent le transfert de l'historique de proximit.
Ces donnes sont transmises par les utilisateurs diagnostiqus ou dpists positifs au virus du covid-19 qui le souhaitent au serveur central. Elles sont alors stockes sur ce serveur et sont notifies aux applications des personnes identifies comme contacts  risque de contamination  l'occasion de leur connexion quotidienne au serveur.
Ces personnes identifies comme contacts  risque de contamination reoivent alors, par l'intermdiaire de l'application, la seule information selon laquelle elles ont t  proximit d'au moins un autre utilisateur diagnostiqu ou dpist positif au virus du covid-19 au cours des quinze derniers jours ;Les priodes d'exposition des utilisateurs  des personnes diagnostiques ou dpistes positives au virus du covid-19, stockes sur le serveur central. Ces donnes sont collectes et enregistres par l'application sur le tlphone mobile de l'utilisateur et stockes sur le serveur central en cas de partage par l'utilisateur de l'historique de proximit des contacts  risque de contamination par le virus du covid-19 ;Les donnes renseignes dans l'application par les personnes diagnostiques ou dpistes positives au virus du covid-19 qui dcident d'envoyer au serveur l'historique de proximit de leurs contacts  risque :
La date de dbut des symptmes si l'utilisateur est en mesure de donner cette information ;Le code alatoire  usage unique donn par un mdecin traitant  son patient suite  un diagnostic clinique positif au virus du covid-19 ou un code alatoire  usage unique sous forme de QR-code mis par le traitement mentionn  l'article 8 du dcret n 2020-551 du 12 mai 2020 susvis en cas d'examen de dpistage positif au virus du covid-19, en application de l'article 9 de ce mme dcret, afin que l'utilisateur de l'application soit autoris par le serveur  partager son historique de proximit ;Le statut  contacts  risque de contamination  de l'identifiant de l'application, qui est retenu ds lors qu'un utilisateur de l'application a t, conformment aux critres dfinis par l'arrt mentionn au 5,  proximit d'un autre utilisateur, ultrieurement dpist ou diagnostiqu positif au virus du covid-19. Cette donne est stocke par le serveur central, lorsqu'elle lui a t communique par l'utilisateur qui accepte de lui transmettre son historique de proximit des contacts  risque de contamination par le virus du covid-19 ;La date des dernires interrogations du serveur central.
*Un retard qui a propuls une autre application dans le classement des applications les plus tlcharges*

Depuis ce mardi 2 juin, StopCovid est disponible en tlchargement sur Google Play et Apple Store. Comme le rappelle le secrtariat dtat au Numrique :  Le principe est le suivant : prvenir les personnes qui ont t  proximit dune personne teste positive, afin que celles-ci puissent tre prises en charge le plus tt possible, le tout sans jamais sacrifier nos liberts individuelles. Cette application apporte une aide complmentaire au travail des mdecins et de lAssurance maladie pour identifier les "personnes contacts" et les prendre en charge. StopCovid est une application transparente, temporaire, tlchargeable sur la base du volontariat, qui sinscrit dans le cadre de protection de la vie prive. 

Lapplication StopCovid devait sortir  midi pour accompagner le dconfinement.  linstar de Christine Cloarec-Le Nabour, certains avaient dj programm des messages publis sur les mdias sociaux. Mais lapplication a pris du retard et les utilisateurs sur iOS se sont tourns vers une application avec un nom qui sen rapproche, Stop Covid19 Cat. Il ne sagit pas de lapplication propose par le gouvernement franais, mais cest une App pour le suivi de contact pour le gouvernement catalan. Rsultat : elle a t hisse  la deuxime place des applications les plus tlcharges en France sur le Store d'Apple, prenant la seconde place aprs Tik Tok. 

Comme lapplication sera sans doute tlcharge par de nombreuses personnes, il y a de grandes chances pour que des personnes malveillantes se servent de cette popularit pour tenter des arnaques. De ce fait, il vaut mieux choisir des sources officielles ; il faut donc passer exclusivement par lApp Store ou encore Google Play, voire les sites officiels du gouvernement qui vous redirigeront vers ces plateformes de tlchargement.


*Lapplication est enfin disponible*

Ce n'est finalement que sur les coups de 15h qu'elle est apparue au sein de Google Play Store et aux alentours de 19h au sein de l'AppStore. Tous les retours ne sont pas positifs. Un utilisateur anglophone note par exemple :  une application importante, mais jaurais souhait quelle ne soit pas si franccentrique. Tout d'abord, je n'ai pas pu l'installer, car mon Google Play tait enregistr dans un autre pays (je suis en France). Deuximement, le protocole n'est compatible avec aucune autre application de pays (Italie, Allemagne, Norvge ...). 

Un autre indique  Merci pour l'application ! Bug que j'ai rencontr : si le bluetooth est dj actif, l'activation de l'application ne fonctionne pas. Il a fallu que je dsactive le bluetooth, j'ai ensuite relanc l'application, cette dernire demande alors  activer le bluetooth, et  partir de l, l'activation a bien pu se faire. 

Un autre  Impossible d'activer l'application sur LG G6, mme aprs un redmarrage du tlphone: "Une erreur non rpertorie est survenue. Unknown error occurred" 

Un autre  pourquoi ne pas avoir inclus au moins aussi en anglais. Cest typiquement franais. Comme je ne comprends aucune information, je vais rinstaller  nouveau. Vive la France et Corona .


 ::fleche::  Tlcharger StopCovid (iOS)
 ::fleche::  Tlcharger StopCovid (Android)

Sources : dcret du 29 mai 2020, portail de l'conomie, des Finances, de l'Action et des Comptes publics (StopCovid), retour des utilisateurs sur Android

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Allez-vous tlcharger cette application ? 
 ::fleche::  Si vous l'avez fait, quelles sont vos premires remarques ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des remarques d'utilisateurs demandant au moins une version anglophone de l'application ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  COVID-19 : prs de 30 % des licenciements proviennent d'entreprises IT cotes en bourse, 85 % de ces entreprises ne sont pas rentables, selon un rapport
 ::fleche::  Covid-19 : la premire application mobile de traage de contacts au monde utilisant l'API Google-Apple est lance, SwissCovid tant teste  grande chelle en tant que projet pilote
 ::fleche::  Covid-19 : Akerva rappelle les bonnes pratiques de scurit et dlivre ses conseils pour contrler la surface d'attaque

----------


## foetus

> Deuximement, le protocole n'est compatible avec aucune autre application de pays (Italie, Allemagne, Norvge ...).


 ::whistle::  Cela rappelle l'tude Discovery. Les pays europens ont prfr rejoindre l'tude mondiale OMS moins contraignante - encore 1 truc franco-franais qui arrive trop tard (rien qu'avec le COVID-19, cela en fait)

Bon, on va dire comme avec l'ouverture des coles du 11 mai : on prpare la rentre de septembre, et en France tout sera prs/ ouvert alors que certains pays europens attendent septembre pour 2-3 trucs (come les coles, les lyces, ...)
Mais bon, comme il n'y a pas eu de "seconde vague", ce virus semble bien tre 1 grosse grippe et du pass  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Cet outil ne servira pas pour le Covid ou si peu puisque de toute faon le virus a presque disparu.
Encore 3 semaines de beau temps et ce sera termin.
En revanche, les dictatures vont s'empresser de rcuprer cet outil qui est l'idal pour savoir qui rencontre qui et  quel moment et cartographier les rseaux de personnes. Quelques modifications permettent trs facilement de faire tourner une telle appli en tche de fond sans que l'utilisateur en ait conscience. Je n'ai aucun doute que les hackers russes et chinois "d'Etat" sont dj en train de travailler dessus et d'plucher le code source.
Les dictateurs chauves,  casquette et  moustache se rgalent de ce que les franais leur ont offert GRATUITEMENT et sans rien demander.
La France, devenue le pays le plus cingl de la plante.

----------


## Neckara

> Mais bon, comme il n'y a pas eu de "seconde vague", ce virus semble bien tre 1 grosse grippe et du pass


Les "vagues" ne sont pas magiques. On n'est sorti du confinement que trs rcemment, avec des personnes toujours en tltravail, des tudiants toujours en e-learning, une limitation dans les dplacements jusqu' aujourd'hui, plus de poignes de mains, des masques, du gel hydro-alcooliques, des mesures de distanciations sociales, une dsinfection des surfaces plus rgulire, etc.


On a encore des nouveaux cas en France. On peut voir 2 petites piques depuis le 30 avril, une vers le 5 mai, et une fin mai. Le Coronavirus est toujours actif en Amrique, et ils pourraient trs bien nous le ramener.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*StopCovid : le gouvernement affirme que l'application a eu plus de 600 000 tlchargements en moins de 24 heures,*
*mais la maintenance et l'hbergement pourraient coter tous les mois entre 200 000 et 300 000 euros * 

Depuis ce mardi 2 juin, StopCovid est disponible en tlchargement sur Google Play et Apple Store. Comme le rappelle le secrtariat dtat au Numrique :  Le principe est le suivant : prvenir les personnes qui ont t  proximit dune personne teste positive, afin que celles-ci puissent tre prises en charge le plus tt possible, le tout sans jamais sacrifier nos liberts individuelles. Cette application apporte une aide complmentaire au travail des mdecins et de lAssurance maladie pour identifier les "personnes contacts" et les prendre en charge. StopCovid est une application transparente, temporaire, tlchargeable sur la base du volontariat, qui sinscrit dans le cadre de protection de la vie prive. 

Lpreuve du feu pour lapplication est de se voir massivement adopte car, selon les chercheurs, lapplication ne sera vraiment utile que si elle est adopte par une bonne partie de la population. tant donn que son installation est sur la base du volontariat, il serait intressant de voir dans quelle mesure les mobinautes ont consenti  sen servir. 

Invit sur France 2 ce matin, le secrtaire dtat au numrique Cdric O a affirm que lapplication StopCovid aurait dj t tlcharge 600 000 fois depuis son lancement hier en fin daprs-midi :  en quelques heures, 600 000 personnes ont tlcharg StopCovid. Cest un trs bon dbut , sest-il flicit. 




Il nest pas possible de vrifier cette affirmation. Dailleurs certains internautes se sont laiss aller  des calculs et des analyses. Cest galement le cas pour des personnes un peu plus connues comme le chercheur indpendant Baptiste Robert, hacker franais galement connu sous le pseudonyme  d'Elliot Alderson .






Lorsquil lui a t demand quel tait lobjectif fix par le gouvernement en termes de tlchargements, il a assur :  nous navons pas dobjectif. Ce que montrent les travaux des pidmiologistes cest que ds les premiers tlchargements, lapplication vite des contaminations, vite des malades, voire des morts et donc nous sommes trs content de ce dmarrage. videmment il faudrait que plusieurs millions de Franais laient. Mais cest un trs bon dmarrage et cest trs bien  lheure o, comme on la vu dans le reportage, on commence  voir les gens retourner dans les restaurants, retourner dans les magasins .

 la question de savoir sil appelle les personnes  risque  tlcharger lapplication, il a prcis  il faut que tout le monde tlcharge lapplication, mais l o elle est le plus utile cest pour les personnes qui croisent dautres personnes, notamment quelles ne connaissent pas, celles qui prennent les transports en commun, celles qui vont dans les restaurants, celles qui vont dans les bars, celles qui vont dans les magasins, parce que cest l que le virus circule .

*La maintenance de StopCovid pourrait coter cher* 

Lors d'une interview  Radio J dans le rendez-vous politique de Frdric Haziza, le secrtaire d'tat au numrique avait expliqu que le cot de dveloppement de StopCovid tait trs faible. Les seuls rels cots ont t les salaires des chercheurs et administratifs de la fonction publique (environ dix personnes). Des propos quil avait dailleurs dj tenus lors dune prcdente interview, affirmant que  la sant na pas de prix. Ce montant est epsilonesque par rapport aux cots et aux effets dltres vits dune admission en ranimation par exemple




Cependant, selon nos confrres de lObs, la maintenance et l'hbergement coteraient tous les mois entre 200 000 et 300 000 euros. Des informations que n'avait pas communiques Cdric O lors de son interview ce week-end.

Si lapplication a bel et bien t dveloppe de manire bnvole au cours dun projet pilot par lINRIA, le studio de dveloppement, Lunabee, a fait savoir  l'hebdomadaire que ce travail sans rmunration ntait prvu que jusquau lancement de lapplication, soit le 2 juin. Lunabee va donc continuer de travailler sur l'application, mais avec une maintenance payante. Dans ce cot entre aussi en jeu les prestations des entreprises comme Outscale (qui s'occupe de scuriser les donnes) et Dassault Systmes (qui s'occupe de l'hbergement) qui vont-elles aussi facturer leur prestation au gouvernement.

Pour Baptiste Robert,  la surfacturation est un moyen de payer les entreprises rtrospectivement, disons-le ! Le gouvernement doit faire preuve de plus de ralisme et de transparence. Cette application cotera beaucoup dargent pour une efficacit probablement nulle .

Dailleurs, un autre expert dans lindustrie du logiciel cit par nos confrres affirme que  Cest bien trop cher pay, comme souvent avec les marchs publics. 

Sources : Cdric O, lObs

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de StopCovid ?
 ::fleche::  Les 600 000 tlchargements voqus en moins de 24 heures sont-ils une bonne nouvelle ? Dans quelle mesure ?
 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous l'indignation des experts qui pensent que la facture est trop sale ? Pourquoi ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La Core du Sud dvoile un "Nouvel Accord" de 62 milliards $ afin de promouvoir l'utilisation de la 5G et l'IA dans tous les secteurs, et de favoriser la numrisation du pays aprs le covid-19
 ::fleche::  COVID-19 : prs de 30 % des licenciements proviennent d'entreprises IT cotes en bourse, 85 % de ces entreprises ne sont pas rentables, selon un rapport
 ::fleche::  Covid-19 : la premire application mobile de traage de contacts au monde utilisant l'API Google-Apple est lance, SwissCovid tant teste  grande chelle en tant que projet pilote

----------


## Aspartame

je ne suis pas un fan des rseaux sociaux, mais qui est le cambridge analytica de cette application ?

l'usage de l'application n'est pas rmunr  ::(:  

et si les chiffres que vous annoncez sont prs de la vrit , compte tenu de la rcession inhrente  l'pidmie, on comprend mal l'autosatisfaction vidente du sinistre au numrique.

----------


## Aspartame

> du sinistre au numrique.


oups, pardon, je voulais crire ministre, un lapsus impardonnable ( en fait il est secrtaire d'tat ^^SIC )

----------


## Aspartame

> Si a doit tre volontaire alors a fera un bide, au moins en France.


 200k  le mois, a fait cher le bide

----------


## transgohan

> 200k  le mois, a fait cher le bide


Difficile de parler d'un bide seulement deux jours aprs sa sortie...
Ce n'est pas sens tre aussi populaire que le dernier joujou  la mode.
L on parle de sant, pas de plaisir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Que pensez-vous de StopCovid ?


Thoriquement cette application pourrait tre utile si :
- elle tait install sur la plupart des smartphones
- il y avait des campagnes massives de tests
Il y a des gens qui ont le virus mais qui ne le savent pas, certains ont trs peu, voir pas de symptme (surtout au dbut).
 ce moment l a pourrait tre intressant d'envoyer une alerte aux personnes qui ont t en contact prolong avec la personne diagnostiqu. On leur dirait d'aller se faire tester rapidement.
Le problme c'est qu'en France il n'y a pas de test, c'est souvent une fois que le patient est bien malade qu'on s'en rend compte. (au bout d'un moment c'est trop tard, il n'y a pas du virus dans l'organisme et le patient est quasi-mort)

Peut-tre que cette technologie sera utilise lors de la prochaine pidmie.
Il y a aura moyen de convaincre les franais : "une nouvelle maladie est apparue au Canada, il n'y a pas encore de cas en France, mais si on test, isole, trace, traite, on pourra viter le confinement et la crise conomique du SARS-CoV-2 de 2020".
Si on isole les malades, on peut viter un confinement, par contre il faut tester massivement pour trouver les malades.

Dans certains pays asiatique l'pidmie a t trs bien gre, parce qu'ils ont eu le SARS-CoV-1 et le MERS-CoV.
Bon en France on est  cheval sur les liberts, donc a va tre compliqu de faire accepter aux franais de se faire tracer.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bon en France on est  cheval sur les liberts, donc a va tre compliqu de faire accepter aux franais de se faire tracer.


C'est surtout que l'on a pas confiance dans nos "Hommes/Femmes" politiques. 
Dans la mesure ou ils mentent plus qu'ils ne respirent, il ne faut pas s'en tonner.

Rien que sur la gestion du coronavirus, o tout le gouvernement nous a marteler que le port du masque n'tait pas ncessaire, alors que la vrai raison tait qu'il n'y avait pas de masque, parce que les gouvernements successifs depuis Sarkozy avaient le choix de diminuer les budgets de sant. Un petit mea culpa, des excuses, des regrets auraient t mieux que ce mensonge grossier. Rsultat, perte de crdibilit (si, si, ils arrivent encore  perdre de la crdibilit) et baisse de la confiance des franais dans leurs dirigeants (si, si, l encore, ils sont au fond du trou, mais, ils creusent...).

Donc, l'application STOP-COVID (qui pourrait tre utile) qui "promis, jur, crach" n'est pas l pour vous espionner, ben, personne y croit. Et,  par quelques gogos fan boy LREM, elle ne sera pas massivement utilise, du coup, son impact sera minime.

----------


## defZero

Que pensez-vous de StopCovid ?

Cote et cotera cher au contribuable pour un rsultat nul, puisque pas obligatoire sur tous les smartphones.

Les 600 000 tlchargements voqus en moins de 24 heures sont-ils une bonne nouvelle ? Dans quelle mesure ?

600 000 download c'est vraiment trop peut quand les pidmiologiste indique qu'il faudrait une couverture de 60% de la population pour que a puisse tre utile.

Partagez-vous l'indignation des experts qui pensent que la facture est trop sale ? Pourquoi ?

Sans tre expert, c'est plutt vident non ?
Quand est ce qu'un projet gouvernemental, n'as pas t dvelopp en pure perte d'argent public ces 50 dernires annes ?
J'ignore o et pendant combien de temps les rentiers de ltat vont pouvoir continuer  toucher leurs pensions  ::aie:: , mais bon nous n'avons jamais su grer l'argent que nous avions pourquoi arriverait on  grer celui que nous avons d emprunter  ::ptdr:: .

----------


## tanaka59

Pour tre efficace l'appli stopcovid doit pouvoir avoir accs  :

nom
prnom
date de naissance
adresse postal de rsidence
numro de ligne mobile
numro de ligne fixe
adresse des employeurs
numro imei
oprateur tlcom
compte bancaire
numro fiscal ou de scu

En gros c'est le bigbrother version chinois que personne ne veut  ::aie::  car on surveille de trop.

L'autre mthode que les chinois ont su faire avec discipline . Tester 10 millions de personnes ! Si l'europe arrive a faire de mme au moindre malade , mme une vulgaire allergie on va pouvoir en tester du monde ! 

A dfaut de russir  faire accepter la solution 1 (oui bon la chine on va dire c'est pas un modle en matire de surveillance  ::aie:: ) ... utilisons la solution 2 du test massif ... la encore on connait la bureaucratie et la lenteur europenne ...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## virginieh

> Pour tre efficace l'appli stopcovid doit pouvoir avoir accs  :
> 
> nom
> prnom
> date de naissance
> adresse postal de rsidence
> numro de ligne mobile
> numro de ligne fixe
> adresse des employeurs
> ...


Je ne l'ai pas tlcharge, donc je ne sais pas, ce sont les informations et accs qu'elle demande ?
Parce que sur le principe, elle n'a besoin que du numro de tlphone.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Je ne l'ai pas tlcharge, donc je ne sais pas, ce sont les informations et accs qu'elle demande ?


Non du tout ...

En France comme ailleurs en Europe c'est sur la base du volontariat et de l'anonymat ... Pour comparer avec la Chine ou la c'est non anonyme et le gouvernement sait tout de tous le monde.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour comparer avec la Chine ou la c'est non anonyme et le gouvernement sait tout de tous le monde.


Ce n'est pas qu'en Chine, par exemple  Singapour grce au traage ils ont des donnes trs intressantes (ils peuvent quasiment savoir qui a infect qui) :
https://youtu.be/bM7AOBxqjnE?t=953
 partir de 15:53.
https://againstcovid19.com/singapore

Avec les tests et le traage tu n'es pas oblig de confin tout le monde, tu peux confiner que les malades. La prochaine fois il faudra trs vite faire des tests. Avant que le premier cas soit dtect en France, il faudra tester tous les gens qui arrivent en France. Vraisemblablement la stratgie des affiches dans les aroports n'a pas fonctionn.
En principe on apprend plus en faisant des erreurs, donc l il y a des leons qui pourront tre tires.

Aprs je suis pas fan du tracage, mme si c'est vrai que l'ide "je viens de me faire diagnostiqu comme porteur de la maladie, il faut que toutes les personnes avec qui j'ai t physiquement proche soient au courant" a du sens.
On est dj trac avec nos tlphones, mais ce n'est pas le gouvernement qui ramasse les donnes.
En tout cas Google, Apple, etc, savent souvent o vous tes et avec qui.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

Les ractions, a me rappelle le cas Bachelot et ses vaccins contre la grippe aviaire... Ils n'auraient rien fait comme appli, a aurait rl ("ils font rien, blablabla"), a aurait t obligatoire, mme chose ("mes liberts" etc.)

Certes, c'est pas parfait, certes, a arrive un peu tard, certes, le taux de couverture de la population va tre trop faible pour tre rellement efficace, et certes, a va coter cher en argent public, mais d'un autre ct, ils allaient forcment se prendre des critiques dans la gueule. C'est mieux que rien  ::aie:: 

Le truc qui m'inquite vraiment, c'est que a fait un prcdent d'application de traage de la population par l'Etat franais. La CNIL aura beau surveiller autant qu'elle veut, a n'est pas forcment rassurant pour l'avenir.

----------


## tanaka59

> Les ractions, a me rappelle le cas Bachelot et ses vaccins contre la grippe aviaire... Ils n'auraient rien fait comme appli, a aurait rl ("ils font rien, blablabla"), a aurait t obligatoire, mme chose ("mes liberts" etc.)


En 2009 les masques n'ont pas servit. En 2020 le mme stock a servit ... soit 11 ans plutard. Rendez vous en 2031 pour une application ou l'on suivra tout le monde pour (???) un autre vnement plantaire. 




> Certes, c'est pas parfait, certes, a arrive un peu tard, certes, le taux de couverture de la population va tre trop faible pour tre rellement efficace, et certes, a va coter cher en argent public, mais d'un autre ct, ils allaient forcment se prendre des critiques dans la gueule. C'est mieux que rien 
> 
> Le truc qui m'inquite vraiment, c'est que a fait un prcdent d'application de traage de la population par l'Etat franais. La CNIL aura beau surveiller autant qu'elle veut, a n'est pas forcment rassurant pour l'avenir.


Rendez vous en 2031 pour le prochain besoin  ::mrgreen::

----------


## virginieh

Puis pendant le confinement, il y avait tellement pas de manque de stock de masque (sisi macron l'a dit, on en a jamais manqu). Qu'il y a eu des commandes dans tous les sens et partout.
Rsultat : https://bfmbusiness.bfmtv.com/entrep...s-1926150.html
On est pas prs de russir  comprendre et apprcier la subtilit de la pense de nos gestionnaires/gouvernants.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Certes, c'est pas parfait, certes, a arrive un peu tard, certes, le taux de couverture de la population va tre trop faible pour tre rellement efficace, et certes, a va coter cher en argent public, mais d'un autre ct, ils allaient forcment se prendre des critiques dans la gueule. C'est mieux que rien


Si le rsultat est de se faire autant critiquer que si on ne fait rien pour un rsultat qui ne vaut rien, autant ne rien faire, a cote moins cher. {^_^}

----------


## Xiz0r

Application devait tre open  la disposition du public crie et annonce par le gouvernement et a t retir quelques jours apres de github et gitlab laissant seulement les specs sur les depots. Assez bizzar.. Dur d avoir confiance je l installerai seulement apres vrification des sources...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*StopCovid : lassociation anticorruption ANTICOR s'interroge sur le cot de maintenance de l'application,  * 
*et alerte le parquet national financier sur des soupons de favoritisme  * 

Depuis ce mardi 2 juin, StopCovid est disponible en tlchargement sur Google Play et Apple Store. Samedi 6 juin, le secrtaire d'tat au numrique Cdric O a annonc sur RMC que lapplication a  dpass le cap du million dutilisateurs .

Si lapplication a bel et bien t dveloppe de manire bnvole au cours dun projet pilot par lINRIA, le studio de dveloppement, Lunabee, a fait savoir  nos confrres chez lObs que ce travail sans rmunration ntait prvu que jusquau lancement de lapplication, soit le 2 juin. Lunabee va donc continuer de travailler sur l'application, mais avec une maintenance payante. Entre aussi en jeu les prestations des entreprises comme Outscale (qui s'occupe de scuriser les donnes) et Dassault Systmes (qui s'occupe de l'hbergement) qui vont-elles aussi facturer leur prestation au gouvernement. La maintenance et lhbergement de lapplication coteraient donc au gouvernement entre 200 000 et 300 000 euros par mois.

Un montant qui na pas tard  faire ragir. Le chercheur indpendant Baptiste Robert suspecte une surfacturation visant  payer rtroactivement les entreprises impliques bnvolement dans le dveloppement de l'application :  la surfacturation est un moyen de payer les entreprises rtrospectivement, disons-le ! Le gouvernement doit faire preuve de plus de ralisme et de transparence. Cette application cotera beaucoup dargent pour une efficacit probablement nulle . 


ANTICOR a montr elle aussi son indignation. Le 10 juin, celle-ci a dailleurs annonc avoir saisi le parquet national financier, qui soccupe entre autres des atteintes aux finances publiques et  la probit. ANTICOR est une association fonde en juin 2002 par ric Halphen et Sverine Tessier pour lutter contre la corruption et rtablir lthique en politique. Son ambition est de rhabiliter le rapport de confiance qui doit exister entre les citoyens et leurs reprsentants, politiques et administratifs. Lassociation regroupe des citoyens et des lus de toutes tendances politiques engags pour faire respecter les exigences dmocratiques non partisanes.

ANTICOR souponne des conflits d'intrts et du favoritisme aprs la rvlation du cot d'hbergement de l'application qui serait trs suprieur aux pratiques du march. L'association s'inquite de possibles surfacturations et pointe aussi une atteinte aux rgles de la commande publique, car StopCovid n'a pas donn lieu  un appel d'offres.

Lassociation anticorruption observe que la maintenance de lapplication disponible gratuitement sur lensemble des tlphones portables iPhone et Android par le biais de plateformes de tlchargement lApp Store et Google Play est assure par la filiale Outscale, une filiale de Dassault Systmes. Pour Anticor, le choix de recourir  la socit Outscale en tant quattributaire du march de maintenance de lapplication StopCovid na fait lobjet daucune procdure de passation de march public, pourtant obligatoire pour un tel montant.

En effet, la passation d'un march public est soumise  des rgles de procdure et  des rgles de publicit. D'une part, l'acheteur public doit se conformer  une procdure, dtermine en fonction de la valeur de l'achat et de son objet (travaux, fournitures, services). D'autre part, et pour garantir une concurrence satisfaisante, l'acheteur doit appliquer des rgles de publicit qui varient, elles aussi, en fonction de l'acheteur (collectivit, tat, etc.), de la valeur du march et de l'objet de l'achat.


Le gouvernement est tenu de procder  un appel doffres  partir de 139 000  hors taxes pour les marchs de fourniture et de services selon les rgles de la commande publique, indique lassociation, qui considre que le dlit est constitu.

Lhbergement du serveur de lapplication est pris en charge par Outscale, qui fait partie de lquipe projet StopCovid. Selon une FAQ disponible sur le portail du ministre de l'conomie, des Finances, de l'Action et des Comptes publics,  cest  ce jour, le seul prestataire dhbergement qualifi SecNumCloud par lANSSI. Ils sont galement hbergeur de donnes de sant sur leur primtre . Certains pourraient supposer que cest ce qui explique pourquoi le gouvernement a directement opt pour Outscale, sans passer par lappel doffres qui aurait normalement d tre pass pour ce march public.

En attendant que la lumire soit faite, le cabinet du secrtaire d'tat au Numrique a assur  RTL.fr que  le cot sera plus faible  que le montant voqu par lObs et que  toute la transparence sera faite trs rapidement .  La majorit des dpenses porte sur la scurisation de l'application et du serveur , prcise encore le cabinet qui rfute l'hypothse d'une surfacturation visant  ddommager les entreprises impliques dans le projet de faon rtroactive, comme le suspectent certains observateurs.

Source : Anticor, StopCovid FAQ, Seuils de procdure et seuils de publicit, RTL

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Covid-19 : Les ventes de smartphones en dclin de 20 % au premier trimestre selon Gartner, Huawei observe sa premire baisse de ventes mais conserve la seconde place du classement
 ::fleche::  Take-Two annule son contrat avec Star Theory sur Kerbal Space Program 2 et embauche les dveloppeurs qui travaillaient sur le projet, situation exacerbe par la pandmie COVID-19 qui contraint Star Theory  fermer boutique
 ::fleche::  40 % des professionnels IT veulent acclrer leur migration vers le Cloud, une tude de l'impact du COVID-19 sur l'adoption du Cloud par MariaDB

----------


## foxzoolm

<troll mode="ironie">
... de la corruption en France ???? 
*tonnant*
la franchement j'aurais JAMAIS penser que cette affaire d'application faite en *FIN* d'epidemie ne partait pas d'un bon sentiment de la part des gov...
naaaaaan jamais ils surfent sur ce genre de truc pour grizbi leurs potos...
blanc blanc immacul plus que blanc cette bande de voleur...
</troll>

----------


## smarties

Outscale fait partie de Dassault aussi...

----------


## robertledoux

OMG, aussi cher pour hberger un truc pareil... non mais l faut arrter. Vu ce que fait l'application, jamais de la vie a cote ce prix l.

----------


## Steinvikel

c'est le tlphone qui fait les recoupement et calculs, et l'infrastructure ne fait que stocker ...ou bien il y a du traitement au sein de l'infrastructure ?
300 k/mois c'est soit le prix d'une norme quantit de donnes gnres  stocker, soit d'un traitement lourd sur les donnes, soit le cot d'un savoir-faire hors norme ...soit un mlange de ces trois facteurs. Suis-je  ct de la plaque ?

PS: a peut galement tre un simple acteur avec des marge de @!"%# !!

----------


## transgohan

On paie toujours trs cher la scurit... Alors si ce sont les seuls qui ont la qualification dlivre par l'ANSI...
Situation de monopole et de niche... 
Faut pas chercher plus loin  mon avis...

Cela se finira  cot de ngociation du genre :
- non mais faites nous une ristourne ! Le peuple a l'impression qu'on fout l'argent par les fentres !

----------


## tom_45

a serait bien de comparer au cot de maintenance des logiciels quivalents dans les autres pays 

mais j'ai bien peur que l'on voit des montants aussi lev uniquement en France

----------


## Mingolito

Vu que quasiment personne ne tlcharge cette appli je pense qu'ils auraient pu payer a moins de 1000 euros par mois pour hbergement au lieu de 200 000 euros.

Bon c'est gr par l'tat quoi, c'est comme dhabitude... Pour les politiques et les fonctionnaires, peu importe ce que a cote c'est nous qui payons avec nos impts.

----------


## Steinvikel

la facture fonctionne peut-tre comme celle de l'lectricit... tu paies d'abord, si la consommation est diffrente, on te rembourse l'cart aprs ...en tout cas j'espre. ^^'

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> StopCovid : lassociation anticorruption ANTICOR s'interroge sur le cot de maintenance de l'application, et alerte le parquet national financier sur des soupons de favoritisme


Et elle a raison ...

Juste un exemple au passage dans un autre domaine . En France la MSA et l'assurance retraite qui permettent d'avoir des infos sur sa retraite. On est venu rajouter info-retraite et agirc-arrco ... 

Au final pour un personne du rgime gnral on a 3 fois le mme service : assurance retraite + info-retraite + agirc-arrco ??? 

Intrt si ce n'est que avoir des triplons ???

Je serais bien curieux de connaitre le prix de la maintenance annuelle d'un tel truc ...

Les exemples daberrations sont tellement nombreux qu'il y a de quoi se poser des questions !!!

----------


## Neckara

> Vu que quasiment personne ne tlcharge cette appli je pense qu'ils auraient pu payer a moins de 1000 euros par mois pour hbergement au lieu de 200 000 euros.


Je vais me faire l'avocat du diable, mais vu la sensibilit des donnes, a doit tre des serveurs trs protgs, dans des salles fermes et gardes avec contrle d'accs trs stricts, plusieurs redondances, un support super-ractif, etc.


Si tu comptes qu'avec l'hbergement, tu as lquivalent de 1 employ  plein temps, 100k/ans, peut dj ne pas tre dconnant.

Mais on nous parle aussi de maintenance. Si tu mets 20 employs dessus, les 200k/mois peuvent commencer  se justifier. Entre des devs, une assistance, etc.



Aprs, oui, 200k/mois c'est trs cher, surtout pour une application aussi inutile. Donc je serais curieux de voir la justification du prix quand mme.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Stopcovid : seulement 0,5 % de la population franaise utiliserait activement l'application onreuse,*
*le gouvernement espre renverser la tendance en misant sur une campagne de communication* 

Depuis ce mardi 2 juin, StopCovid est disponible en tlchargement sur Google Play et Apple Store. La difficult pour lapplication est de se voir massivement adopte car, selon les chercheurs, lapplication ne sera vraiment utile que si elle est adopte par une bonne partie de la population. Et pour le moment, il y a encore du chemin  parcourir.

En une semaine, 1,4 million dactivations ont t dnombres, prcisait au Monde, mardi 9 juin, le cabinet de Cdric O, le secrtaire dtat charg du numrique. Ce chiffre, qui reprsente environ 2 % de la population franaise. Le gouvernement a fait savoir que ce chiffre ne correspond pas simplement  des tlchargements, mais bel et bien  l'activation de l'application qui a par ailleurs recours au Bluetooth ; en clair, mardi 9 juin, 1,4 million dutilisateurs ont tlcharg StopCovid, ouvert lapplication, puis ont cliqu sur le bouton  Jactive StopCovid  aprs lavoir autoris  utiliser le Bluetooth du smartphone qui est la technologie servant  enregistrer les tlphones  proximit.

Un pourcentage somme toute bien faible. Sil fallait mettre des statistiques en perspective, nous pourrions noter que CovidSAFE, lapplication australienne de contact tracing, a t tlcharge par 8% de sa population en un peu plus de 24 heures, bien sr sur la base du volontariat.  ce propos, le ministre australien de la Sant a dclar  plus de 2 millions d'Australiens ont volontairement tlcharg et se sont inscrits sur la nouvelle application de coronavirus, COVIDSafe. C'est une grande russite pour les Australiens qui jouent leur rle en se protgeant eux-mmes, leur famille et la communaut de la propagation du coronavirus. Surtout, cela protgera nos travailleurs de la sant, qui ont galement t  l'avant-garde pour encourager les gens  tlcharger et  s'inscrire. Nous remercions tous ceux qui ont tlcharg l'application et se sont inscrits et nous encourageons ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore fait  le faire. Nous avons franchi cette tape en un peu plus de 24 heures depuis que l'application tait disponible pour inscription . 


Plus tt dans la semaine, sur le plateau de France 2, Cdric O avait dclar :  videmment, il faudra que plusieurs millions de Franais tlchargent l'application, mais c'est un trs bon dmarrage. [...] Tout le monde doit tlcharger l'application, mais c'est d'autant plus important pour les personnes qui croisent des gens qu'elles ne connaissent pas, pour ceux qui prennent les transports en commun, ceux qui vont dans les restaurants, les bars, les magasins, parce que c'est l que le virus circule. 

Si Cdric O n'a jamais voulu se donner d'objectif d'utilisateurs, il avait, lors de son plaidoyer devant les dputs, assur que l'application serait efficace ds lors qu'elle serait adopte par au moins 10 % de la population, soit 6  7 millions de Franais. Cet cart entre les attentes et la ralit n'est toutefois pas suffisant pour inquiter le secrtariat dtat au numrique qui assure au Monde qu'il est trop tt pour tirer des conclusions. Dailleurs, pour encourager les mobinautes  tlcharger lapplication, le gouvernement veut miser sur une large campagne de communication qui va cibler  les lieux  forte densit dans les transports en commun . Elle comportera notamment des panneaux numriques dans les transports en commun, des spots diffuss  la radio et des publicits sur les rseaux sociaux. 

Une autre mtrique intressante : le nombre dutilisateurs actifs, soit le nombre dapplications qui, quotidiennement, sont actives et peuvent enregistrer les contacts rapprochs. Le secrtariat dtat au numrique ne dispose pas de cette donne pour le moment.

Plusieurs experts indpendants sont cependant parvenus  une estimation de ce nombre. Ils ont profit du fait que, lorsquelle est active, StopCovid dialogue rgulirement avec plusieurs serveurs centraux. Ces chiffres, accessibles dans un premier temps librement, ont ainsi permis de dterminer le nombre dapplications dialoguant, chaque minute, avec le serveur. La valeur obtenue, qui varie selon les calculs effectus, plaait en fin de semaine dernire le nombre dutilisateurs actifs aux alentours de 350 000 (soit environ 0,5 % de la population franaise), selon trois experts ayant ralis ces calculs et interrogs par Le Monde. 

*Une polmique autour de la collecte des adresses IP*

Cest un lment qui pourrait reprsenter (ou non) une pine dans le pied de ladoption de lapplication. Tout est parti  dune discussion sur GitLab, au sujet de la collecte de donnes autour de lapplication serveur. Lauteur de la discussion, Franois Lesueur, qui est matre de confrences en informatique, faisait observer le 29 mai :

  ma connaissance, il n'y a aucune information concernant les donnes qui seront collectes en dehors de l'application : journaux du serveur, journaux du rseau, proxys, etc. Ces informations incluent l'IP source et le port, mais peuvent galement inclure certains dtails techniques de l'appareil demand.

 La journalisation est une pratique de scurit basique et je serais surpris quil ny ait aucune journalisation du tout. Sil y a une certaine journalisation, l, les dtails doivent tre rvls, car ils pourraient tre en contradiction avec les proprits de confidentialit annonces .

Julien Dubois, spcialis en Java, qui avait expliqu le 28 mai que tout centraliser ntait pas une bonne ide et que les adresses IP allaient probablement figurer dans la journalisation a reu une rponse le lendemain lui confirmant que cela ne serait pas le cas. Aussi, lorsquil a eu un change avec Le Monde, il a dit quil ne pensait pas que les adresses IP taient traces :  C'tait techniquement possible, mais je ne voulais pas tre paranoaque et javais confiance en la rponse de ces gens. Mme s'il est moins efficace, il est en effet parfaitement possible de configurer votre passerelle API et vos logs, de ne stocker aucune information IP. C'est ce que proposent de nombreux fournisseurs de cloud et diteurs de logiciels.  

Pourtant, il y a quelques heures, il est tomb sur le billet de Franois Lesueur :  Alors imaginez ma surprise quand j'ai vu ce billet de Franois Lesueur ce matin : ils prtendent dsormais stocker votre adresse IP comme si c'tait quelque chose de parfaitement normal ! 


Et de continuer en disant  Les dveloppeurs de StopCovid ne semblent pas tous d'accord sur la question de savoir s'ils stockent les IP ou non. L'ensemble du systme semble cass depuis le dbut (mon premier fil tait correct). Le protocole ROBERT est bon en thorie, pas en pratique. Je n'utiliserais pas cette application si j'tais toi .

Baptiste Robert, un chercheur en cyberscurit, a ragi en ce tweet en disant :

 L'application franaise de contact tracing StopCovid stocke l'adresse IP des utilisateurs ct serveur. Pendant ce temps, nos politiciens affirment toujours que c'est totalement anonyme... Cdric O je peux sentir une violation du RGPD ici, l'application ne demande pas la permission  l'utilisateur de stocker son IP.  







Sources : Le Monde, ministre australien de la sant, Julien Dubois, Franois Lesueur, Baptiste Robert

----------


## transgohan

Je passe en ce moment la quasi exclusivit de mon temps hors de la maison au boulot (je ne fais mme pas les courses c'est ma compagne qui les fait).
Et les contraintes de scurit font qu'il est interdit d'avoir un quipement Bluetooth.
Bref... L'application du coup je ne l'ai pas install pour ce qu'elle pourrait servir.




> Une polmique autour de la collecte des adresses IP


On arrive toujours  voir la distance entre la thorie et l'implmentation...
ROBERT est beau sur le papier, mais si on l'implmente mal c'est dommage...

----------


## AndMax

> Et les contraintes de scurit font qu'il est interdit d'avoir un quipement Bluetooth.


Je pense qu'il est bien plus prudent de dsactiver Bluetooth sur vos smartphones. Il est irresponsable de faire croire qu'une application qui utilise Bluetooth peut vous donner le moindre indice sur le fait que vous ayez attrap Covid-19 ou non. Masques et l'intgralit des gestes barrire pour tous, tests accessibles sans contrainte et confinement en cas de maladie, c'est comme a que l'pidmie sera sous contrle. Avec StopCovid, le seul truc que vous allez chopper, c'est tous les malwares qui vont utiliser les nombreuses failles qui ne sont pas encore corriges sur 95% des smartphones, une dure de vie beaucoup plus rduite de votre batterie, et une belle facture lorsque vous remplacerez prmaturment votre batterie ou votre smartphone (avec le dsastre cologique qui va avec).

----------


## pierre-y

La fin du tous pourrie qu'il disait... Ca na jamais autant frod et escroqu au sein du gouvernement. Mme la commission charg de la transparence des politique a c'est fait prendre...

----------


## chasis.fan

Si les logs ne contiennent "que" les ip et pas les ports, sachant que cette application a pour vocation  tre utilise en dehors de son foyer (et donc  condition de la dsactiver avant que l'appli ne se remette  fonctionner sur son wifi personnel), il n'est pas possible de relier un utilisateur :
- les connexions mobiles des oprateurs sont NATes (et encore meme les connexions domestiques chez certains oprateurs le sont, pnurie d'ip v4 oblige, en fonction de la techno de raccordement etc)
- les connexions sur des wifi public ou dans son entreprise idem

Une IP publique perue par le backend stopcovid peut correspondre  un grand nombre d'utilisateurs, seul le port permet de relier  un utilisateur exact.

Mme si le gouvernement via le concours des oprateurs / possesseurs de wifi publique/entreprise demandait sournoisement  identifier les IPs (qu'il pourrait ensuite relier  l'identifiant stopcovid pseudonymis), il ne remonterait pas  des individus (sauf donc si l'appli utilise la connexion personnelle du domicile o le titulaire de l'abonnement serait confondu avec les diffrents membres du foyer utilisant stopcovid).

Idem si les logs ne permettent pas de rapprocher IP / identifiant stop covid, mais la, seule la transparence sur les systme de log / proxy / gateway et autres lments intermdiaires permettrait de s'en assurer (et ce n'est pas le cas actuellement, comme le cas du serveur Kong l'a montr).

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Les tats membres de l'UE se mettent d'accord sur les spcifications devant permettre linteroprabilit entre les applications de suivi de contact*
*pour lutter contre le covid-19*

Lheure est au dconfinement, depuis le 11 mai en France, en Europe et ailleurs dans le monde. Plusieurs applications de suivi des contacts sont dployes  travers toute lEurope et qui sont bases sur des protocoles diffrents, empchant leur interoprabilit. Toutefois, cela est sur le point de changer, car tous les tats membres de lUnion viennent en effet de trouver un accord sur les normes techniques devant permettre linteroprabilit entre ces diverses applications. Cela pourrait acclrer la relance de certains pans de lconomie comme le tourisme et les voyages. La nouvelle est tombe ce mardi et elle concide avec le lancement de l'application allemande pour le suivi des contacts. 

Le bureau excutif de lUnion, bas  Bruxelles, a annonc qu'il se chargera de grer un portail central permettant aux applications nationales de communiquer en elles. Lapplication allemande porte le nom de Corona-Warn-App. Elle peut tre tlcharge dans les magasins dapplications mobiles d'Apple et de Google. Elle utilise la technologie Bluetooth pour reprer et prvenir les personnes ayant t en contact avec une personne teste positive.

Contrairement  StopCovid en France, l'application allemande de contact tracing est base sur le protocole dfini par Apple et Google qui est cens assurer une meilleure confidentialit des donnes. Dans son cas, l'historique des informations collectes est stock dans le tlphone et non sur un serveur centralis comme dans le cas de StopCovid. Toutefois, selon des mdias allemands, les sondages montreraient un enthousiasme limit du grand public envers Corona-Warn-App. Lun dentre eux montre par exemple que seulement 42 % des interrogs veulent linstaller.


Maintenant, pour revenir  ce qui nous concerne ici, Thierry Breton, le Commissaire europen au March intrieur, a dclar dans une annonce ce qui suit :  Avec l'approche de la saison des voyages, il est important de veiller  ce que les Europens puissent utiliser l'application depuis leur propre pays, o qu'ils voyagent dans l'UE .  Les applications de suivi des contacts peuvent tre utiles pour limiter la propagation du coronavirus, principalement dans le cadre de stratgies nationales visant  lever les mesures de confinement , a-t-il ajout.

Les pays tels que l'Allemagne, l'Italie, la Pologne et la Lettonie ont lanc des applications bases sur la technologie du Bluetooth en utilisant lapproche propose par Apple et Google qui enregistre les contacts sur l'appareil, une approche soutenue par une majorit des 27 tats membres de l'UE. Selon des sources impliques dans les discussions sur le sujet, il faudra des semaines pour parvenir  une interoprabilit pratique de ces applications dcentralises, pour permettre le traage des risques d'infection au-del des frontires.

En France, StopCovid est disponible en tlchargement sur Google Play et Apple Store depuis le 2 juin. Comme le rappelle le secrtariat dtat au Numrique :  Le principe est le suivant : prvenir les personnes qui ont t  proximit dune personne teste positive, afin que celles-ci puissent tre prises en charge le plus tt possible, le tout sans jamais sacrifier nos liberts individuelles. Cette application apporte une aide complmentaire au travail des mdecins et de lAssurance maladie pour identifier les personnes contacts et les prendre en charge [...] .

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  StopCovid : l'application de contact tracing est enfin disponible sur iOS et Android, les utilisateurs avaient d'abord tlcharg en grand nombre une app catalane qui porte pratiquement le mme nom

 ::fleche::  StopCovid : l'INRIA va remplacer l'algorithme de chiffrement de l'application de contact tracing  quelques jours d'un passage  l'Assemble nationale

 ::fleche::  COVID-19 : l'app de contact tracing en Angleterre devrait tre utilise au moins par 80 % des propritaires de smartphones pour une efficacit optimale, selon des chercheurs d'Oxford

 ::fleche::  Le Snat et l'Assemble nationale approuvent l'application StopCovid de contact tracing qui sera disponible sur les vitrines de tlchargement d'iOS et Android dans les prochains jours

----------


## Angelsafrania

C'est comme d'habitude les dcideurs sont des incomptents dans tous les domaines hors mis la communication et peut tre un autre (et encore).

Donc ils ont du mal  comprendre les enjeux pleinement et donc prennent des dcisions souvent partiellement satisfaisantes.

Une application europenne (ou mondiale) aurait tait la meilleure solution, j'ai pas compris quand chaque gouvernements a annonc le dveloppement de leur propre application.
a aurait t sur le principe de dcentralisation pour pas qu'un gouvernement espionne les habitants des autres pays. Et a le gouvernement franais n'en veux pas, une bonne raison serait de pouvoir payer des petits copains pour une maintenance plus chre ?

Avant lannonce des dveloppements des universitaires en suisse avait dj conu un protocole dcentralis (en indiquant l'ensemble des limites pour l'espionnage) DP-3T ( https://github.com/DP-3T/documents/b...te%20Paper.pdf ).
Je ne comprend pas comment les gouvernement se sont enferm dans leur propre solution sans aller vers les autres pays pour faire une seule application et mutualis les cots au passage.
C'est un peu comme la campagne discovery qui semble tre un flop  cause du manque de volont/moyens des diffrents pays.

(Attention section contenant une option politique) 
Vivement la fin de l'Europe comme on la connait et de faire une vrai Europe fdral sans les chelons pays et en mettant que des chelon rgions (comme les Landers en Allemagne).

----------


## Stphane le calme

*StopCovid : lapplication collecte bien plus de donnes que ce que le gouvernement avait annonc,*
*le secrtariat dtat au numrique s'explique * 

Dans un dcret relatif au traitement de donnes dnomm  StopCovid  qui a t publi le 29 mai 2020, le gouvernement a identifi les donnes qui seraient traites. Il est par exemple expliqu que, pour les utilisateurs diagnostiqus ou dpists positifs au virus du covid-19 qui le souhaitent, lhistorique de proximit des contacts  risque de contamination par le virus du covid-19 est transmis au serveur central. 

Cet historique correspond aux pseudonymes alatoires et temporaires enregistrs par l'application dans les quarante-huit heures qui prcdent la date de dbut des symptmes ainsi que dans la priode comprise entre cette date et la date de transfert de l'historique de proximit au serveur central ou,  dfaut de renseignement de la date de dbut des symptmes par la personne dpiste positive, pendant les quinze jours qui prcdent le transfert de l'historique de proximit.

En clair, sur le papier, si vous avez tlcharg lapplication StopCovid, que vous tes atteint par le virus et que vous le dclarez dans lapplication, alors les donnes transmises au serveur central seront celles des personnes avec lesquelles vous avez t en contact   moins d'un mtre pendant au moins 15 minutes , et qui disposent aussi de lapplication.

La collecte dinformations lies  un utilisateur de StopCovid devait donc se limiter  ces contacts-l : et non  la totalit des personnes croises. Selon Gatan Leurent, un chercheur franais en cryptographie de lInstitut national de recherche en informatique et en automatique (Inria, qui soccupe du projet StopCovid), en pratique ce nest pas le cas.

Sur la plateforme, il explique que trop de donnes sont envoyes au serveur :

 Quelles sont exactement les donnes envoyes au serveur quand un utilisateur se dclare malade?
Tous les contacts croiss pendant les 14 derniers jours, ouUniquement les contacts avec un risque de transmission, c'est--dire  moins dun mtre pendent plus de 15 minutes
 Le dcret relatif  StopCovid indique la deuxime option, qui suit le principe de minimisation des donnes demand par la CNIL et le RGPD.  Cependant,  ma connaissance, la version actuelle de StopCovid utilise la premire option.  Elle envoie donc une grande quantit de donnes au serveur qui n'a pas d'intrt pour tracer la propagation du virus, mais qui pose un vrai danger pour la vie prive.

 Est-ce que vous travaillez sur une mise en place de la deuxime option?

 Le principe de minimisation des donnes du RGPD, mentionn aussi dans l'avis de CNIL voudrait qu'on utilise la deuxime option .

Selon lui, les textes (notamment larrt et le dcret qui encadre le dploiement de StopCovid) indiquent clairement la situation 2 : l'application ne traite et stocke que les contacts   risque de contamination  et en cas de dclaration du malade, ne transmet que les contacts   risque de contamination . D'aprs l'arrt, cela signifie  moins d'un mtre pendant plus de 15 minutes.


 Malheureusement, l'application StopCovid utilise apparemment la premire option.  J'ai fait un test en installant StopCovid sur deux tlphones, et en l'activant une dizaine de secondes avec les deux tlphones dans deux pices diffrentes (environ 5 mtres de distance, plus un mur).  Quand je me dclare ensuite comme malade, mon appli envoie bien ce contact sur le serveur, alors qu'il n'a aucun intrt pidmiologique.  (Je me dclare videmment avec un faux code de malade, et le serveur refuse mes donnes, mais cela permet de bien voir ce qui est envoy).

 Ce comportement est aussi confirm par les Administrateurs StopCovid

 Bizarrement, il y a du code dans l'application qui a l'air d'implmenter un algorithme de mesure de distance de Gorce, Egan et Gribonval, mais ce code n'est apparemment pas utilis par le reste de l'application. Si ce comportement est confirm, je pense que c'est en contradiction avec le dcret qui encadre l'utilisation de StopCovid, et cela prsente un vrai risque pour le serveur d'apprendre le graphe social des utilisateurs .

*Le secrtariat dtat au numrique s'explique* 

Contact par Mediapart, le secrtariat dtat au numrique na pas remis en cause ces rvlations :  StopCovid repose sur la remonte de lhistorique de proximit d'un utilisateur diagnostiqu positif : cet historique de proximit est constitu des contacts rencontrs par lutilisateur positif . Sous-entendu : tous les contacts, et non pas seulement les plus proches.

Cependant il a tenu  les justifier. Il explique que  tous les quarts dheure, un nouvel identifiant est attribu  chaque appareil  :  Ainsi, un contact qui ne durerait que cinq minutes pourrait tre la suite dun contact de douze minutes : deux contacts que seul le serveur est capable de relier pour comprendre quil sagit, en ralit, dun seul, de 17 minutes, donc  risques.  

Raison pour laquelle  le calcul de lexposition au risque dun des contacts de cet historique de proximit est effectu sur le serveur . Cest donc le serveur qui va dterminer, entre tous les contacts de la personne positive, ceux qui auront t exposs suffisamment prs et suffisamment longtemps.

Ces explications ne convainquent, cependant, pas le chercheur Gatan Leurent, qui pense  quil y aurait des moyens assez simples de limiter le problme. Le tlphone pourrait filtrer les donnes pour ne garder les contacts courts que quand ils sont juste avant ou juste aprs un changement didentifiant. 

Le chercheur estime que  Ce qui serait plus respectueux de la vie prive, cest que le tlphone calcule  lui-mme la distance qui le spare dun autre repr par Bluetooth, puis envoie au serveur, le cas chant, seulement ceux qui seront rests assez prs, assez longtemps.  Ce qui est dommage, cest que si on envoie tous les contacts, cest beaucoup plus dinfos que ce qui est utile. Il y a un risque sur la vie prive en cas de ridentification ou de recyclage des infos par malveillance.  Car la porte du Bluetooth peut aller, selon la puissance des appareils, metteurs et rcepteurs, jusqu une vingtaine de mtres.

Pour Baptiste Robert, hacker et chercheur en scurit informatique qui a particip  la recherche de bugs dans lapplication, lenvoi de tous les contacts permet  de voir des rcurrences  : chaque jour,  on croise les mmes personnes, on bosse avec les mmes personnes . Ainsi, des acteurs mal intentionns pourraient  ridentifier la donne assez rapidement . Il regrette le choix qui a t fait, car selon lui,  lappli pourrait trier ce quelle envoie .

La Commission nationale informatique et liberts (CNIL) a fait savoir  Mediapart que des contrles taient  en cours  sur le sujet. Au secrtariat dtat au numrique, on assure, ce mardi 16 juin, que la CNIL a t parfaitement informe du fonctionnement rel de StopCovid et que son avis sur le dispositif, largement positif et rendu mardi 26 mai, a t pris en toute connaissance de cause. 

Sources : Gatan Leurent, Mediapart

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces explications ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la proposition de Gatan Leurent ?

----------


## pierre-y

je ne sais pas pourquoi, je revois macron en train de piailler qu'il n'y a jamais eu de pnuris de masque et que donc les policiers, le personnels hospitalier, la population et les pompier n'en portaient juste pas ou alors des prims car a les amusaient de choper le virus. Et apres des affirmations a la con comme a, il y en a encore pour croire que la macronie ne va pas les entuber.

----------


## 23JFK

Surprise, surprise !!

----------


## Nym4x

Comme a macron peut savoir tt ce que tu pense de lui et envoyer ses vilains petits ministres squestrer ta famille et assassiner tes enfants car tu as os  le critiquer avec tata jeannine au repas de dconfinement. Attention ironie inside  ::): 

Plus srieusement je pense que oui les gouvernements en rvent mais que le scandale snowden sur les mthodes de la nsa ont permis de limiter et poser des gardes fous  ce genre de pratiques.

----------


## Ryu2000

> le scandale snowden sur les mthodes de la nsa ont permis de limiter et poser des gardes fous  ce genre de pratiques.


Je ne suis pas convaincu...
Je ne pense pas que la NSA se soit calm depuis.

On doit tre de plus en plus surveill, plein de consommateurs achtent des objets connects.

----------


## tanaka59

> Je ne suis pas convaincu...
> Je ne pense pas que la NSA se soit calm depuis.
> 
> On doit tre de plus en plus surveill, plein de consommateurs achtent des objets connects.


Un ou des gouvernements n'ont qu'a racheter des GAFAM ... en gros les nationaliss  ::aie:: 

> on pourra tout savoir sur vous
> plus besoin de taxe numrique les tats pourront se remplir les poches, jusqu s'apercevoir que la taxation  outrance dtruit tout ... 

Au final , plus de GAFAM, plus de rentres d'argent donc on ne peut savoir ce que vous faite  ::mouarf::

----------


## Axel Lecomte

*StopCovid : avec 1,8 million dactivations et seulement 14 notifications, lapplication est-elle vraiment utile et efficace ?*
*Cdric O reste optimiste malgr les chiffres dcevants*

Ce 23 juin, Cdric O a tenu une confrence de presse pour faire  un point dtape  sur lapplication franaise StopCovid. Si le secrtaire dtat au numrique a affirm que lapplication  fonctionne bien , son utilit et son efficacit sont encore discutables. En effet, seulement 14 notifications de contact  risque ont t enregistres alors que StopCovid compte actuellement 1,8 million dactivations.

*Lapplication fonctionne comme prvu*

Daprs Cdric O, StopCovid na pas rencontr de problmes majeurs depuis son lancement, le 2 juin. Nanmoins, le systme de dtection pour la version iOS est moins efficace, compte tenu des restrictions lies  Bluetooth dans les iPhone, quApple a refus de lever. Mais grce aux techniques de contournement mises en place, lapplication a pu fonctionner comme prvu, note le secrtaire dtat. Dailleurs, il a assur que des amliorations sont en cours et que les retours des utilisateurs sont pris en compte.

*Respect de la confidentialit et de la vie prive*

Durant le dveloppement de lapplication, de nombreuses voix se sont leves, demandant plus de dtails sur la faon dont StopCovid respecte la vie prive des utilisateurs. En guise de rponse, Cdric O a prcis quil ny a pas eu de fuites de donnes et que le systme de crypto-identifiant permet dassurer le respect de la vie prive de lutilisateur. Dailleurs,  des audits sont en cours ou devraient tre mis en place dans les jours  venir,  la fois de la CNIL et du Comit de contrle et de liaison indpendant, vot par les deux assembles, qui enclenchera ses contrles .

De son ct, Guillaume Poupard, directeur gnral de l'ANSSI, a prcis que le protocole ROBERT, sur lequel est bas StopCovid, est partag publiquement. Il a galement rappel que le code source et les composants de l'application mobile sont disponibles sur GitLab. 

*Des chiffres dcevants*

Depuis sa mise en ligne, StopCovid compte 1,9 million de tlchargements et 1,8 million dactivations. Durant la semaine dernire, 190 000 enregistrements ont t comptabiliss, un chiffre qui volue  un rythme rgulier. Pour autant, il y a eu un peu moins de 24 000 dsactivations et 460 000 dsinstallations. En outre, il est  noter quune dizaine de milliers dutilisateurs dsinstallent lapplication chaque jour et que cette volution a t significative ces derniers temps.


Pour expliquer le nombre croissant de dsactivations et de dsinstallations, Cdric O a mis en vidence la probable baisse de la crainte des Franais relative  lpidmie ainsi quune estimation de la part de ceux-ci dune utilit moindre de lapplication.

Du ct des donnes sanitaires, 68 personnes ont dcid de se dclarer par QR Code dans StopCovid, 205 autres utilisateurs ont t signals comme tant  proximit de ces personnes. Et sur ces 205 personnes, seules 14 ont reu une notification quelles devraient prendre contact avec un mdecin.


Cdric O estime que ces faibles chiffres sont notamment dues  la baisse rapide de la prvalence de lpidmie au sein de la population. Il a galement fait part de son tonnement sur le nombre de notifications, qui est, daprs lui,  assez faible .  Ce sont des lments que lon doit confirmer par des tudes de terrain. Il est possible que ce nombre soit logique, compte tenu du fait que vous ne remontez vos contacts que sur 48 heures , a-t-il expliqu. De plus,  il est possible que nous devions amliorer une partie de la manire dont les gens utilisent lapplication , a-t-il abond.

Pour sa part, Vittoria Colizza, directrice de recherches  l'Inserm, a dclar que l'efficacit de StopCovid dpend de son taux d'adoption. D'aprs elle, il faut donc qu'un grand nombre de personnes utilise activement l'application pour qu'elle donne des chiffres satisfaisants.

*Lquipe de dveloppement va notamment se pencher sur linteroprabilit europenne*

Cdric O a dvoil trois points sur lesquels lquipe de dveloppement de StopCovid va se pencher : lamlioration de la rponse sanitaire autour de lapplication, la mise en place dactions spcifiques sur les clusters et les zones  risque et le linteroprabilit europenne. Sur ce dernier point, les tudes sont dj en cours.  Nous menons un travail constant avec la Commission europenne sur le protocole DESIRE (suite logique du protocole ROBERT) afin de travailler  une solution europenne souveraine qui soit interoprable, quelle que soit larchitecture choisie par les diffrents pays , a prcis le secrtaire dtat.

*Une nouvelle version sera publie ce jeudi*

Plusieurs versions de StopCovid sont dj sorties. Les dernires en date sont respectivement 1.04 pour Android et 1.03 pour iOS. Bruno Sportisse, PDG d'INRIA, a annonc la sortie de la version 1.1 pour ce 25 juin. Celui-ci sera dot de quelques nouveauts dont un systme de captcha, dvelopp  partir dune solution propose par Orange. Cette nouvelle version comprendra galement des amliorations du fonctionnement technique de lapplication grce aux remontes des utilisateurs.


Par ailleurs, la dcision prise par la France, de dvelopper une application de suivi de contacts  partir du protocole ROBERT, est salue par Guillaume Poupard. Daprs lui,  si on commence  se dcharger sur des acteurs numriques privs non europens de sujets aussi graves que la sant publique, je pense quon fait un pas de plus dans une direction qui est particulirement risque  long terme .

Source : Confrence de presse

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  StopCovid : l'association anticorruption ANTICOR s'interroge sur le cot de maintenance de l'application, et alerte le parquet national financier sur des soupons de favoritisme
 ::fleche::  StopCovid : le gouvernement affirme que l'app a dpass les 600 000 tlchargements, mais la maintenance et l'hbergement pourraient coter tous les mois entre 200 000 et 300 000 euros
 ::fleche::  Pourquoi le projet franais d'application StopCovid fera trs probablement un bide ? Voici quelques pistes de rflexion
 ::fleche::  StopCovid : l'INRIA dvoile ROBERT, un protocole mis au point pour la construction d'applications mobiles de suivi de contacts, en rponse  celui d'Apple et Google
 ::fleche::  StopCovid : le gouvernement demande  Apple de lever certaines restrictions lies  Bluetooth dans les iPhone, pour permettre  l'application de fonctionner

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Il y a au moins une chose qui reste certaine en ce bas monde : la France est nulle en terme d'anticipation mais reste championne du monde pour ce qui est des dpenses inutiles.  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## axel584

Tous les sites et les rseaux sociaux ont expliqus pendant plusieurs semaines que l'application tait liberticide, intrusive etc. Il ne faut pas s'tonner que peu de personnes l'utilisent...

Alors que d'aprs moi, elle l'est beaucoup moins que d'autres applications, mais que les prcautions prsentes donnaient effectivement une impression d'atteintes aux liberts ( force de dire que ce n'est pas golocalis, c'est du bluetooth, les donnes sont anonymises etc. les gens se mfient de toutes ces prcautions prsentes...)
A ct de a, on a des applis comme Facebook qui nous golocalise ("machin n'est pas trs loin, faites lui coucou"... "Attention, un attentat  eu lieu  ct de chez vous, dites aux gens que vous allez bien"...) et cela semble moins poser de problme thique...
Je rappelle juste que pour les entreprises, si c'est gratuit, c'est vous le produit...

Et pour nos gouvernements, nous sommes une majorit  les avoir choisi... (oui, on aurait pu mieux choisir, mais c'est un autre dbat)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Il n'y a pas de campagne massive de test donc l'application ne sert  rienGoogle et Apple dveloppent une application, donc on n'a pas besoin de gaspiller des ressources pour dvelopper une application Franaise

Jespre que la prochaine pandmie sera mieux gre, parce que confiner tout le monde pour gagner du temps, c'est pas gnial comme protocole (mais la France n'avait pas les moyens de faire mieux).
La prochaine fois il faudra cibler les personnes qui devront se confiner.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)(oui, on aurait pu mieux choisir, mais c'est un autre dbat)


Ben, vu le choix propos, je ne vois toujours pas qui aurait fait moins pire. M'enfin, comme tu dis, c'est un autre dbat.

----------


## Angelsafrania

> Et pour nos gouvernements, nous sommes une majorit  les avoir choisi... (oui, on aurait pu mieux choisir, mais c'est un autre dbat)


Majorit ?

20,7M de voix pour macron au second tour 
=> 66,1 % des suffrages exprims aka pas null/blanc (le chiffre qui est dans tous les journaux)
=> 43,6 % des inscrit sur les listes lectorales (a le fait moins dj)
=> 30,9% de la population franaise (l y'a les jeunes aussi mais bon en quoi ceux qui avait 17 ans  l'poque et qui ont 20 ans maintenant l'on choisi ?)
On peut faire pareil pour l'ensemble des votes.

Mais c'est un autre dbat.

----------


## walfrat

> Il n'y a pas de campagne massive de test donc l'application ne sert  rienGoogle et Apple dveloppent une application, donc on n'a pas besoin de gaspiller des ressources pour dvelopper une application Franaise
> 
> Jespre que la prochaine pandmie sera mieux gre, parce que confiner tout le monde pour gagner du temps, c'est pas gnial comme protocole (mais la France n'avait pas les moyens de faire mieux).
> La prochaine fois il faudra cibler les personnes qui devront se confiner.


Dsol mais l je downvote. C'est  cause de cela qu'on a plein de service gratuit qui sont hbergs sur les serveur amricains et que nos donnes sont dans la nature, et il me semble que tu rles rgulirement l dessus.

L'initiative a peut-tre pas t mener le mieux du monde, mais pour moi l'intention tais bonne. Je prfre une application Covid gouvernement franais que Google ou Facebook.

----------


## Ryu2000

> 20,7M de voix pour macron au second tour


Le second tour c'tait une blague... Marine Lepen n'est pas une candidate c'est un pouvantail.
Elle motive les lecteurs  aller voter contre elle.

Notre "dmocratie" est nulle :
- on ne peut pas voter "ni l'un ni l'autre"
- on ne peut pas virer le prsident, une fois qu'il est lu il fait ce qu'il veut pendant 5 ans
- rien oblige un candidat  respecter ses promesses de campagne, il peut tenir un discours pendant la campagne et faire totalement autre chose une fois lu (bon l c'est pas forcment le cas, Macron doit sincrement penser printemps)

Macron n'a pas gagn une lection, il a gagn un concours de circonstance :
- Le PS voulait que Valls remporte les primaires, c'est Hamon qui a t lu (il tait soutenu par personne mme Hollande et Valls faisaient campagne pour Macron)
- L'UMP voulait que Jup remporte les primaires, c'est Fillon qui a t lu (il devait avoir pas mal d'ennemis vu l'acharnement qu'il a subit pendant la campagne)
- Les mdias et les instituts de sondages faisaient campagne pour Macron (il a t en couverture de nombreux magasines)
- Macron a embobin Bayrou pour rcuprer ses voix
- Le premier tour tait serr :
Candidats
Voix


Nombre
% des inscrits
% des exprims

Mme Marine LE PEN
7 679 493
16,14
21,30

M. Emmanuel MACRON
8 657 326
18,19
24,01

M. Jean-Luc MLENCHON
7 060 885
14,84
19,58

M. Franois FILLON
7 213 797
15,16
20,01



Aujourd'hui l'affaire Fillon revient :
 Pressions  dans laffaire Fillon : La dfense veut la rouverture du procs



> Demande qui intervient aprs que lancienne cheffe du Parquet national financier a affirm avoir men lenqute sous la  pression  du parquet gnral


Ok le gars est vraiment coupable d'avoir dclar que des gens bossaient pour lui alors que ce n'tait pas du tout le cas.
Mais il y a plein d'autres lus qui font la mme chose, donc il faudrait attaquer tout le monde et pas que lui, et le timing tait louche en plus, c'tait en pleine campagne lectorale, les mdias, la justice, la police, taient tous  fond en mme temps, et aprs a s'est trs vite calm.
J'aimerais bien qu'on vrifie que chaque assistant travail rellement. (bon par contre ce n'est pas grave quand un lu europen bosse pour le parti, il a rien  faire au niveau de l'UE, si il bosse pour le parti c'est dj a)

Il est arriv un peu la mme chose  Melenchon, avec les histoires de surfacturation de la campagne. Melenchon a trs mal ragit, il a fait une crise de rage, c'tait n'importe quoi, il est pass pour un fou, il a trs mal ragit, il aurait du laisser la police faire son travail, en plus il a hurl "la rpublique c'est moi" ce qui a nerv un paquet de monde, a sonne vraiment comme "je suis lu alors je suis quelqu'un de suprieur aux autres".

Quoi qu'il en soit pour tre lu, il faut tre le candidats des mdias. Des milliardaires possdent les mdias. Pour gagner il faut donc tre le pote des milliardaires.
Cela dit l'inverse peut se produire, aux USA les mdias taient extrmement pro Hillary et anti Trump. Et peut-tre que voir trop d'articles anti Trump a motiv des gens  voter pour lui. C'est peut-tre la logique "*there is no such thing as bad publicity*". Peut-tre que si quotidiennement pendant des mois les mdias ne faisaient que de critiquer Mme Nathalie ARTHAUD elle ferait beaucoup plus 0,49% en 2022.

La campagne de 2017 en France c'tait n'importe quoi :
Barack Obama soutient Macron pour de bon
Robert Hue :  Pourquoi je soutiens Emmanuel Macron 
Quand Mathieu Kassovitz soutient Macron et clashe Poutou
Qui est Henry Hermand, le millionnaire de gauche qui soutient Macron ?
Dominique de Villepin soutient Macron, mais n'attend "ni poste, ni honneur"
Prsidentielle : Valls soutient Macron, la gauche en crise
Pierre Berg soutient Macron et voit la fin du PS"

LREM est encore plus nul que le PS et l'UMP, ce serait marrant que le parti soit un one shot et qu'ils ferment la boutique en 2022, ce serait un braquage propre ^^. Les partis politique c'est comme les entreprises au bout d'un moment il faut faire faillite, c'est le cycle de la vie.
Bon aprs si le PS ou l'UMP taient au pouvoir, ils auraient aussi mal grer la situation...
Le PS, l'UMP, LREM partagent la mme idologie. Que ce soit Sarkozy, Hollande ou Macron au final c'est un peu prs la mme chose. (mme si j'aime encore moins Sarkozy que les 2 autres, parce qu'il a brad des tonnes d'or franaises, il a fait assassiner Kadhafi, il a fait passer en douce une constitution de l'UE).

----------


## tanaka59

Il y a effectivement un problme avec Stopcovid  ::roll::  :

http://questions.assemblee-nationale...15-30629QE.htm

http://questions.assemblee-nationale...15-30628QE.htm

----------


## Eric80

> Google et Apple dveloppent une application, donc on n'a pas besoin de gaspiller des ressources pour dvelopper une application Franaise
> 
> Jespre que la prochaine pandmie sera mieux gre, parce que confiner tout le monde pour gagner du temps, c'est pas gnial comme protocole (mais la France n'avait pas les moyens de faire mieux).
> La prochaine fois il faudra cibler les personnes qui devront se confiner.


NON, Google et Apple n'ont pas dvelopp un application mais une API (la Exposure Notification API) sur laquelle les App gouvernementales peuvent s'appuyer.
Cette API requiert Android 6 et la MAJ de GooglePlay chez Google, iOS 13.5 chez Apple. Cela exclue donc une partie de la population sur des vieux smartphones.
Cette API permet une meilleure gestion du bluetooth pour les App Covid.

En faisant le choix de ne PAS utiliser cette API, la France offre potentiellement son app sur les vieux smartphones mais nglige en partie les iPhones comme dit dans l article.

----------


## Ryu2000

> NON, Google et Apple n'ont pas dvelopp un application mais une API (la Exposure Notification API) sur laquelle les App gouvernementales peuvent s'appuyer.


Bon ben il faut esprer qu'une quipe dveloppe une application Open Source ^^
Aprs je ne sais pas si une application de se genre serait largement utilis en France en cas d'pidmie. On n'est pas  Singapour ici.
Ce type d'application peut s'avrer utile, mais ce n'est peut-tre pas la priorit. Il y a des pays asiatiques qui ont connu un scnario un peu similaire avec le SARS-CoV-1 en 2002 du coup ils taient mieux prpar  grer le problme :
- chaque individu porte un masque
- il y a des campagnes massives de test
- on isole ceux qui sont malades
- quand c'est possible on traite les malades

Sans traage il y a dj de quoi faire.
Il faut faire les choses dans l'ordre, pour que ce type d'application soit utile il faut d'abord pouvoir tester massivement, c'est toujours mieux d'identifier les malades tt dans la maladie, parce qu'il y a des porteurs sains qui peuvent entrer en contact avec beaucoup de personnes, vu qu'ils n'ont pas de symptme ils ne vont pas forcment prendre le plus de prcautions possible. Mais c'est vrai que ce serait un plus de pouvoir prvenir des gens "vous vous ferez tester  nouveau car avant-hier vous avez t en contact prolong avec une personne qui vient d'tre test positive".

----------


## Aiigl59

Je rappelle pour infos qu'une "pandmie", une vrai, c'est 1 personne sur trois qui est reste au sol au minimum, (dfinition scientifique d'une pandmie) mme avec des moyens de protections... 
Une vrai pandmie n'a qu'une issue pour les personnes touches: le cimetire (encore dans les dfinitions scientifique d'une pandmie)
Allez simplement vous renseigner sur le sens du mot "pandmie" et vous comprendrez qu'on se moque de nous au moins plus que trs lgrement...
A ce jour, on est toujours trs, mais trs loin d'une "pandmie"... Il faut arrter la mascarade, ouvrir les yeux et analyser TOUT ce qui s'est rellement pass, et en tirer des conclusions constructives. 
Fabriquer une "app" pour dtourner de l'argent ou "faire bien" n'est que de l'nergie perdue.
Qui a vraiment vu, de ses yeux vu, un ou des cas de personne vraiment dcde de la suite de ce virus ? (lors d'une vrai pandmie, chaque personne encore vivante devrait avoir vu deux personnes proches disparatre autour de lui...)
Allez, on fait un sondage ?
Portez vous bien, c'est primordial  ::):

----------


## loulnux

Perso j'ai rellement eu l'impression ds le dbut de la crise que le gouvernement et plus prcisment, notre prsident, privilgiait cet outil au del de toute autre option mdicale, ou de protection de pur bon sens.
C'est une nouvelle fois la preuve que nous sommes "grs" (et non pas gouverns) par des technocrates qui tenteront toujours de faire passer l'intrt d'une minorit devant celui de la population.
C'est dsolant et j'espre voir un jour la fin de cette mentalit veule qui finit par nous faire douter que nous vivions en dmocratie.

----------


## loulnux

> Je rappelle pour infos qu'une "pandmie", une vrai, c'est 1 personne sur trois qui est reste au sol au minimum, (dfinition scientifique d'une pandmie) mme avec des moyens de protections...


Quand on a l'intention de dnigrer en utilisant un certain vocabulaire, on s'intresse  sa dfinition avant de le mettre  sa sauce. 
Le prfixe "pi" veut dire "autour" le prfixe "pan" veut dire ensemble ou partout ou "tout le monde" au sens gographique mais pas au sens des individus.
Donc en ralit une pandmie est simplement une pidmie qui touche toute la plante en dehors de toute considration du pourcentage de morts gnrs et l je crois qu'on n'est pas loin d'y tre.

----------


## loulnux

> Il y a au moins une chose qui reste certaine en ce bas monde : la France est nulle en terme d'anticipation mais reste championne du monde pour ce qui est des dpenses inutiles.


A un moment il faudra bien se dsolidariser de ce genre d'initiative.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est dsolant et j'espre voir un jour la fin de cette mentalit veule qui finit par nous faire douter que nous vivions en dmocratie.


Le peuple n'a jamais son mot  dire, dans les trs rares cas o il y a un rfrendum le rsultat n'est pas respect (au Royaume Uni le Brexit a faillit ne jamais avoir lieu, il y a eu beaucoup de sabotages).
 la limite en Suisse il y a un peu de dmocratie, il parait que chaque trimestre les citoyens votent. Plein de suisses ne savent mme pas qui est leur prsident.
Mais sinon il y a rien de dmocratique, rien oblige les lus  respecter leur programme de campagne, donc ils peuvent promettre des choses et faire l'inverse une fois au pouvoir.
Le peuple ne peut pas dgager un prsident pendant son mandat. On vient denchaner Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron donc la France est en train de s'effondrer, si a se trouve en 2022 on va se retrouver avec une prsidente qui n'existe pas encore et qui sera dans la mme ligne que le PS, l'UMP et LREM. En 2015 personne n'imaginait que Macron pouvait devenir prsident.




> Donc en ralit une pandmie est simplement une pidmie qui touche toute la plante en dehors de toute considration du pourcentage de morts gnrs et l je crois qu'on n'est pas loin d'y tre.


Ouais par exemple parfois il y a des pandmies de grippe :
Les grippes pandmiques



> *Une pandmie grippale est une pidmie qui svit  lchelle dune zone gographique trs tendue*,  loccasion de lmergence dun nouveau virus grippal rsultant gnralement dune modification gntique majeure.
> 
> *Au cours du XXe sicle, trois pandmies grippales sont survenues successivement.* En 1918-1919, la pandmie dite de la "grippe espagnole" due au virus A(H1N1) a touch le monde entier. Les estimations disponibles sur le site de lOrganisation mondiale de la sant (OMS) indiquent quau moins 40 millions de personnes en seraient dcdes. Les pandmies suivantes ont t beaucoup moins svres : en 1957-58, la "grippe asiatique" lie au virus A (H2N2) et en 1968-69, la "grippe de Hong-Kong" due au virus A(H3N2).
> En 2009, une nouvelle pandmie est survenue, due  un nouveau virus A(H1N1) pdm09 qui rsultait dune combinaison de diffrents virus grippaux dorigine aviaire, porcine et humaine.





> A un moment il faudra bien se dsolidariser de ce genre d'initiative.


 mon avis la plupart des citoyens franais ne soutiennent pas ce que fait le gouvernement.
Mais il n'y a rien qu'ils puissent faire pour changer les choses.
Le gouvernement fait son truc et il n'y a rien que le peuple puisse faire pour l'en empcher. (gnralement le gouvernement suit les directives de l'UE, mais pour l'histoire du SARS-CoV-2, l'UE a t plutt cool et  laiss les nations grer le truc, les frontires ont mme pu tre fermes, ce qui tait inimaginable avant cette histoire)

Mme les dputs votent n'importe comment :
Est-ce que Mlenchon s'est tromp 266 fois de vote lorsqu'il tait eurodput ?



> Daprs le site europen votewatch.eu, qui observe la vie parlementaire, *Jean-Luc Mlenchon a bien indiqu stre tromp de vote 266 fois (sur 4 424) en trois ans*, cest--dire lors de son deuxime mandat (il a quitt son sige aprs avoir t lu aux lgislatives de 2017). Il tait de loin en tte de cette liste lorsquil tait encore dput, prcise le site. Au total, 100 dputs [sur 751] ont corrig leur vote plus de cinquante fois au cours de leur mandat, ajoute Votewatch. Les erreurs de vote, comme dit Franois Asselineau, ou plutt corrections de vote, peuvent tre signales par un dput europen pour tre inscrites sur la liste des rsultats. *Cependant, elles sont symboliques, car elles ne modifient pas le rsultat du scrutin*, comme lindique Franois Asselineau.


Bon aprs on peut se dire que 6% d'erreur c'est ngligeable.

===
Je pense que maintenant tout le monde  compris l'importance des masques et des tests, lors de la prochaine pidmie on devrait viter le confinement total.
a ne sert  rien de confiner les personnes qui ne sont pas malade et qui ne sont pas  risque, le problme c'est que pour savoir qu'on est malade il faut tre test. En France il fallait avoir de gros symptmes pour pouvoir tre test, alors que si a se trouve pendant 2 semaines le gars pouvait refiler la maladie  tout le monde et ne se sentait pas plus malade que a.

----------


## pierre.E

le tinder des malades ::mouarf::

----------


## Steinvikel

> Je rappelle pour infos qu'une "pandmie", une vrai, c'est 1 personne sur trois qui est reste au sol au minimum, (dfinition scientifique d'une pandmie) mme avec des moyens de protections... 
> Une vrai pandmie n'a qu'une issue pour les personnes touches: le cimetire (encore dans les dfinitions scientifique d'une pandmie)


La dfinition d'une pandmie dans un secteur spcifique peut varier de celui d'un autre secteur ...comme la "gigue", entre les lectroniciens et les informaticiens.
pour ce qui est de l'OMS, la pandmie se dfini sur la quantit absolue de personnes infectes, le nombre de mort, la rpartition gographique.
...pass un certain taux de morts/population, la pandmie est dclar.
NB : et merci de ne pas confondre la mortalit, avec la ltalit, avec la svrit. --> les mdiaux les mlangent toujours =,='





> Qui a vraiment vu, de ses yeux vu, un ou des cas de personne vraiment dcde de la suite de ce virus ? (lors d'une vrai pandmie, chaque personne encore vivante devrait avoir vu deux personnes proches disparatre autour de lui...)
> Allez, on fait un sondage ?


Moi, je travail galement pour un cabinet de mdecins, certains employs  risques (diabte, etc.) n'tant plus sur place, je me suis retrouver certains moments  les remplacer pour faire tourner la boutique... aprs la vague de COVID et confinement dclar, j'ai vu la vague de COVID constitu  85% de personnel mdical et agent de police... ensuite on tait sur un plateau... aprs le dconfinement progressif dclar, un certain nombre de COVID positif se prsentaient pour des analyses de rsultat complmentaires.
Donc oui, j'en ai vu  tir-la-rigo (PS: si qqn sait comment a s'crit...)
Et une partie des patients du cabinet sont mort de ce virus (directement et indirectement).

----------


## Fluorine

J'ai tent d'installer StopCovid.
Cela me semblait intressant.

Mais lors de la tentative, un message nigmatique de "tlphone non compatible" !
Pourtant un smartphone de milieu de gamme rcent.

Aucune information  ce sujet.

J'abandonne, d'autant que vu les piteux rsultats...

----------


## cpcdos

Radio Scoop STOPCOVID : IL TESTE L'APPLICATION POUR VRIFIER LE TRAAGE DES DONNES  :;):

----------


## eomer212

quand je vois ce genre de remarque, "la France n'avait pas les moyens de faire mieux", j'ai juste envie de mettre des grands coups de batte de base ball.. 
pour ceux qui l'auraient oubli, la France a dveloppe , seule, et sans voler la recette aux autres,( suivez mon regard vers les russes) sa propre puissance nuclaire. c'tait impossible, mais ils l'ont fait.
et c'est pareil pour tout. 
il faut avoir l'ide, la volont, et affecter les moyens.
mais dans cette crise du covid, ou tait l'tat qui prvoit.? nulle part, il n'existe plus, il se contente de sortir le carnet de chque. 
la france actuelle, avec les dirigeants actuels, n'arrive mme pas  la cheville d'un tat comme la core du sud.
nos dirigeants n'ont ni la vision, ni la volont de faire les choses.
monter une usine de masque, quand on est en tat de guerre, ca prends mme pas une semaine, car on a tout pouvoir pour utiliser les ressources et les personnes. (qu'on donc foutus les ingnieurs de polytechnique ou x, ? eux auraient ts absolument aptes  prendre en main ce chantier, voir mme le gnie de l'arme. ils sont aptes et habitus  grer l'urgence, et  russir )
mais pour ca , faut avoir les couilles, et la volont de faire, et donner la mission de faire. Macron chef des armes?? on est vraiment mal barrs. le temps qu'il comprenne qu'il a le droit et le devoir de faire ou faire faire...

Mais c'est pas dans le logiciel bancaire. un banquier ne fait pas, ne construit pas, il sort le carnet de chque pour payer avec l'argent des autres, et n'ponge jamais les dettes qu'il fait. toujours la mme rengaine, responsable mais pas coupable.

et pour revenir  l'arme, 1 semaine pour conduire 6 camions  travers la france, et installer 4 tentes militaires et leurs dpendances sur un parking, on est ou la?? c'est l'arme  bourbakou? 
qu'est-ce que ca aurait ete si une bombe biologique avait explose en plein lyon ou bordeaux ou marseille? il aurait fallu attendre 1 semaine que les camions veuillent ben dmarrer.?? 
ce gouvernement d'incapables a juste failli, et je dirais mme trahi. et a on ne doit pas l'oublier. les comptes devront tre rgls. 
ils veulent les honneurs et les postes. ils devront en rendre des comptes! parce que ne pas les sanctionner pour leur incapacit, c'est permettre que a recommence, encore et encore!
et la France ne mrite pas d'tre confie  des incapables!!

----------


## Mat.M

> mon avis la plupart des citoyens franais ne soutiennent pas ce que fait le gouvernement.


de toute faon je crois que les gens en France n'ont pas le choix d'une manire ou d'une autre...
rien que pour le march de l'emploi le gouvernement excute ce que le MEDEF lui dit de faire  ( sans vouloir jouer les Mlenchons de service) ::aie:: 

La preuve ? La loi travail de 2016




> qu'on donc foutus les ingnieurs de polytechnique ou x, ?


rponse: rien.
Vous voyez vous une personne ayant fait l'X derrire une machine-outil comme une fraiseuse ou un tour vous ?



> Macron chef des armes??


vous vous mprenez je pense.
Macron ne gre pas tout seul y'a tout de mme l'Etat-major des Armes qui est l aussi...

----------


## Taillise

En gnral, je stoppe la golocalisation pour viter de siphonner ma batterie, le Bluetooth je l'utilse rarement; les quelques jours o j'ai laiss le Bluetooth pour Stopcovid, j'ai retrouv ma batterie trs bas en fin de journe. Conclusion: j'ai arrt le Bluetooth et il semble que a dsactive Stopcovid...ensuite j'ai oubli Stopcovid...zro point, et pourtant je suis favorable  cette initiative

----------


## Angelsafrania

> C'est dsolant et j'espre voir un jour la fin de cette mentalit veule qui finit par nous faire douter que nous vivions en dmocratie.


On est dans une dmocratie reprsentative, on peut dire aussi par procuration ou encore par correspondance.
Les lections c'est pas le moment de choisir une politique ou des ides pour le future, c'est juste une tribune pour savoir qui est le plus populaire (donc on parle une peu d'ide mais pas trop, on parle surtout de la mauvaise personnalit de l'autre candidat). Les dbats n'en sont pas. Un dbat c'est un lieu ou on change des arguments et des preuves, il n'est pas question de convaincre l'autre, mais de chercher de nouvelles informations pour faire voluer sa propre perception sur le sujet et ventuellement remettre en cause ses croyances aprs le dbat au vu des lments qui en sont ressorti.

Enfin je devrait plus parler de l'application StopCOVID que de dmocratie.

Tiens le nom StopCOVID c'est trop on la active l'application et pouf tu n'aura jamais la COVID, alors que c'est plus protge les autres en dclarant que tu es malade (ce qui est trs sain je trouve d'ailleurs).
Le suivi des contacte entre les personnes est trs important, mais ne suffi pas  lui seul. Les gestes barrires sont indispensables, les tests et le confinement des personnes infectes ou potentiellement infectes (jusqu' confirmation ou non) sont aussi trs important.

Les franais ont choisi, pas de suivi de contacte et plus trop de geste barrire (et mme dans les entreprises et dans les transport en commun...). On a tous les ingrdients pour une reprise de l'pidmie,  savoir si la sauce va reprendre ou non.

----------


## virginieh

> Vous voyez vous une personne ayant fait l'X derrire une machine-outil comme une fraiseuse ou un tour vous ?


C'tait pas ce qu'il voulait dire par le fait qu'ils n'ont rien fait. Ce sont eux qui avaient moyen de faire faire les masques, pas de les faire eux mme, et en fait vu l'abondance de commandes (mais qui sont arrivs tard) beaucoup d'entreprises de textiles (enfin celles qui restent) ont changs leur configuration.
Mais comme les mairies/dpartement/rgion ont command chacun de leur cot, sans se concerter dans tous les sens, et trs tard, en fait ces entreprises se sont retrouvs avec des stocks inutiles sur les bras au final.

Un exemple dans ma ville :
La mairie a dcid de distribuer des masques  la sortie du confinement, il fallait prendre rendez vous sur le site de la mairie pour aller sous une tente chercher des masques  diffrents endroits. Ils ont tellement bien inform les gens que personne ne la su, donc 15 jours aprs le dconfinement ils ont renouvell la distribution mais sans la prise de rendez vous, et en ayant donn cette fois ci une petite lettre a tout le monde. Encore 15 jours aprs la rgion a distribu les siens de masques dans la boite aux lettres.(Genre un mois aprs comme ci a ce moment l les gens n'avaient pas russi  en avoir par d'autres moyens s'ils n'avaient pas eu les masques prcdents).

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Covid-19 : seuls 3,1 % des Franais ont tlcharg l'application StopCovid,*
*selon une tude de Sensor Tower*

Plusieurs pays ont dploy des applications de suivi de contact pour encadrer le dconfinement de la population et le retour  la normale, dont la France avec StopCovid. Cependant, comparativement  plusieurs autres pays, lenthousiasme de la population pour StopCovid est trs faible. Selon une tude rcente de Sensor Tower, cest seulement 3,1 % des Franais qui ont tlcharg lapplication. Cest un pourcentage extrmement faible par rapport aux chiffres annoncs par les tudes sur le nombre de personnes prtes  installer lapplication ralises avant le lancement de StopCovid.

Globalement, les applications de suivi de contact nont pas rencontr le succs que plusieurs tudes ont prdit. Ltude de Sensor Tower a rvl que les applications de recherche de contacts ont atteint seulement 9 % d'adoption dans les 13 pays les plus peupls du monde depuis leur arrive en mars dernier. En effet, l'analyse de Sensor Tower s'est concentre sur les applications de suivi de contacts approuves par le gouvernement dans 13 pays de 20 millions d'habitants ou plus : Australie, France, Allemagne, Inde, Indonsie, Italie, Japon, Prou, Philippines.


Il y a aussi l'Arabie Saoudite, Thalande, Turquie et Vietnam. Et en ce qui concerne le taux d'adoption, lentreprise sest base sur les estimations dmographiques actuelles des Nations Unies (UN) pour les rsidents de ces pays gs de 14 ans et plus. Les chiffres de population n'excluent pas les rsidents nayant pas accs aux smartphones. Ainsi, sur une population combine de prs de 1,9 milliard de rsidents, la socit estime quenviron 173 millions de personnes dans ces 13 pays ont tlcharg une application de suivi de contacts approuve par le gouvernement.

Si lon veut essayer de classer ces pays selon le taux d'adoption, cest lAustralie qui arrive en tte avec COVIDSafe. Lapplication a obtenu le taux d'adoption le plus lev du groupe, soit environ 4,5 millions d'installations uniques sur l'App Store et Google Play depuis son lancement fin avril. Ce chiffre reprsente 21,6 % de la population du pays. Les autres pays dans le top 5 des taux de tlchargement les plus levs sont respectivement la Turquie (17,3 %), l'Allemagne (14,4 %), l'Inde (12,5 %) et l'Italie avec 7,2 %. La France quant  elle se classe  la 9e position avec ses 3,1 %.

StopCovid affiche en effet un taux dadoption nettement infrieur  celui prvu par certaines tudes. Cest le cas de ltude mene en mars par une quipe de recherche de luniversit britannique dOxford qui travaille sur ce type dapplication. Sur 1000 Franais interrogs (possdant tous un smartphone), ltude a rapport que 48 % taient prtes  linstaller  sans aucun doute  et environ 31 %  le faire  probablement , un pourcentage qui nvolue gure avec lge. Ltude estime quenviron huit personnes sur dix envisagent donc directement dinstaller une telle application.

Environ 2/3 dentre elles ont dclar tre prtes  linstaller si une infection se dclenchait dans leur entourage. De plus, le mme nombre de personnes est davis pour que lapplication s'installe automatiquement sur leurs smartphones. Cependant, ce nest pas du tout le paysage actuel que rvle le sondage de Sensor Tower. Cest galement un taux trs faible par rapport  certains pays limitrophes de lHexagone. En Suisse par exemple, plusieurs mdias locaux ont indiqu que SwissCovid a atteint un taux de tlchargement de 20 %, un taux quils jugent faible.

Source : Sensor Tower

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'analyse de Sensor Tower ?
 ::fleche::  Pourquoi les Franais sont-ils rticents quant  linstallation de StopCovid selon vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Les tats membres de l'UE se mettent d'accord sur les spcifications devant permettre l'interoprabilit entre les applications de suivi de contact pour lutter contre le covid-19

 ::fleche::  Covid-19 : la France ne ferme pas la porte  la solution du bracelet connect pour des tiers dpourvus de smartphones qui seront quips d'applications de traage de contacts

 ::fleche::  Covid-19 : la premire application mobile de traage de contacts au monde utilisant l'API Google-Apple est lance, SwissCovid tant teste  grande chelle en tant que projet pilote

 ::fleche::  iOS 13.5, la mise  jour du systme d'exploitation mobile d'Apple qui embarque l'API pour le contact tracing a t jailbreak grce  une faille zero day

----------


## Sodium

Article intressant dans le dernier CanardPC Hardware qui expliquait comment Google et Apple ont mis en place une API de contacts spcifiquement pour cette utilisation par les tats et comment, surprise, la France a dcid de faire cavalier seul et de dvelopper son propre truc, peu fiable et incompatible avec les donnes des produits voisins. Mme si l'application avait t massivement adopte, son utilit aurait t trs relative, voir nulle.

----------


## el_slapper

Je ne regarde pas la tl (je n'en ai plus depuis 5 ans). Le seul endroit ou j'ai entendu parler de cette appli, c'est en ces lieux.

----------


## air-dex

> Je ne regarde pas la tl (je n'en ai plus depuis 5 ans). Le seul endroit ou j'ai entendu parler de cette appli, c'est en ces lieux.


Libre  toi de ne plus regarder la tl, mais pour ne pas en tendre parler il fallait aussi fuir les sites d'actualit et les rseaux sociaux, voire aussi la machine  caf o les collgues en parlent. En bref, vivre comme un ermite. a me rappelle cette anecdote en bonne place dans le top des justifications (de mauvaise foi) des gens qui se sont fait gauls pendant le confinement. Elle consistait en un gars qui ne savait pas qu'il y avait le coronavirus et le confinement parce qu'il ne regarde plus la tl mais seulement Netflix.

----------


## Sodium

Oui on me la sort souvent aussi celle-l, "j'ai pas la tl !". Moi non plus je n'ai pas la tl, a n'empche pas d'couter les infos dans la voiture, de parcourir l'actualit sur quelques sites, bref de se tenir un minimum au courant de ce qu'il se passe dans le pays et le monde ne serais-ce que pour avoir la moindre ide des enjeux quand vient le temps des lections.

----------


## plegat

> Pourquoi les Franais sont-ils rticents quant  linstallation de StopCovid selon vous ?


Bah quand on voit le pourcentage de rticents  mettre un masque, ne serait-ce qu'en milieu clos sans possibilit de distanciation, on comprend dj un peu... plus tous les messages alarmistes sur le tracking de donnes personnelles (mort de rire avec les messages disant que Google avait activ StopCovid sans notre accord sur tous les portables Android!), avec le risque de dtecter la perte de distanciation de Mr Michu avec sa secrtaire de 17h  18h mardi dernier, et sans parler de l'incompatibilit du bestiau avec bon nombre de portable (dont le mien perso qui est ras la gueule et qui ne peut plus rien installer...)

Les franais sont rticents de base... ils veulent mettre un masque quand on leur dit ( tord ou  raison) qu'on n'a pas besoin, ils ne veulent plus le mettre quand on leur dit qu'il faut, a gueule que a veut sortir quand on les confine, a rle que a ne veut pas retourner bosser quand on leur dit qu'ils peuvent  nouveau sortir... bref, on est latin!  ::mouarf:: 

Le plus intressant serait maintenant de savoir ce qu'ils vont faire pour rcuprer le pognon que a cote tout a... parce que c'est nos impts...

----------


## Invit

Je crois que c'est aussi le pourcentage de confiance envers ce gouvernement  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Que pensez-vous de l'analyse de Sensor Tower ?


Je suis tonn, je pensais que le taux dadoption serait plus lev au Japon, en Indonsie, en Thalande, au Vietnam.




> Pourquoi les Franais sont-ils rticents quant  linstallation de StopCovid selon vous ?


J'ai l'impression que les Franais ne sont pas plus rticents que les autres, personne n'en veut de ce traage (enfin peut-tre  Singapour).

Lintrt principal du traage est de prvenir des gens en leur crivant un message "Vous ferrez gaffe car l'autre jour vous tes rest en contact prolong avec une personne qui vient d'tre test positive au SARS-CoV-2".
En France il n'y avait pas suffisamment de test,  un moment donn Macron a dit que a ne servait  rien de tester les gens qui n'ont pas de symptme, depuis il a chang de discours mais comment voulez-vous avoir confiance aprs a ?

En France on testait les gens une fois qu'ils taient trs malade, donc pendant des jours voir des semaines avant a, ils ont pu transmettre la maladie. Si cette personne avait pu tre diagnostiqu alors qu'elle n'avait pas encore de symptme, elle aurait fait beaucoup plus attention  ne pas contaminer les autres.

Il faut faire les choses dans l'ordre, le traage c'est le dernier truc  faire. Au tout dbut de l'pidmie il faut :
Que tout le monde porte un masque + Fermer les frontiresTester tout le mondeConfiner les maladesTraiter les malades quand c'est possible

Et de toute faon est-ce qu'il existe une technologie dans les smartphones qui peut estimer avec prcision  quelle distance se trouve 2 individus ?
Est-ce que le bluetooth peut calculer la distance entre 2 appareils ?
Tous les tlphones n'ont pas le Bluetooth 5.1 :
On pourra bientt golocaliser un smartphone au centimtre prs grce  Bluetooth

Google connait la position de tous les smartphones Android qui sont connects  internet (peut-tre mme quand la golocalisation est "dsactiv").
Mais il n'y a pas moyen que Google collabore avec un gouvernement pour li des diagnostics  des individus, parce qu'il y a un problme de libert.

Lors de la prochaine pandmie, ce serait pas mal de tester les gens qui arrivent de l'tranger, les affiches ne fonctionnent pas :
Agns Buzyn sur le coronavirus: "Tous les aroports internationaux ont des affiches d'information"
Chaque jour plusieurs avions provenant de Chine se posaient en France et il n'y avait aucun contrle, aucun test, aucune mesure.
Contrler les frontires c'est plus important que tracer. D'ailleurs pendant le confinement on n'avait pas le droit de se balader trop loin.

La pandmie de SARS-CoV-2 de 2020 devrait avoir traumatis de gens pour que la prochaine fois on gre mieux (comme  Singapour).




> ils veulent mettre un masque quand on leur dit ( tord ou  raison) qu'on n'a pas besoin, ils ne veulent plus le mettre quand on leur dit qu'il faut


Si le choix au tout dbut avait t "soit vous portez un masque, soit on confine tout le monde et on tue ce qui reste de l'conomie" les gens auraient massivement prfr porter un masque, se faire tester, se confiner si ils taient malade. Au lieu de a Macron est all au thtre, le gouvernement n'a pas annul le premier tour des lections municipales.

On a fait le confinement, on est dans le dconfinement, on a le droit de se balader loin sans masque depuis des semaines et le gouvernement arrive et dit "on va oblig tout le monde  porter des masques parce qu'on a trouv 3 cas quelque part" a fait chier. Bon aprs on ne sait toujours pas ce qu'ils entendent par "lieux clos" donc il faut voir...
Le gouvernement avait tort quand il disait "ne vous inquitez pas a n'arrivera pas en France", donc on se dit qu'il a probablement encore tort maintenant qu'il dit "il va y avoir une deuxime vague".
La raction du gouvernement est disproportionne.

En tout cas c'est drle de voir comme le masque est pass d'inutile  indispensable.

----------


## plegat

> Si le choix au tout dbut avait t "soit vous portez un masque, soit on confine tout le monde et on tue ce qui reste de l'conomie" les gens auraient massivement prfr porter un masque, se faire tester, se confiner si ils taient malade. Au lieu de a Macron est all au thtre, le gouvernement n'a pas annul le premier tour des lections municipales.


Bap, le franais moyen de base, tu lui dis de faire un truc qu'il n'a pas envie, il ne le fait pas. Point. 
Sauf si il y a plus d'inconvnients  ne pas le faire qu' le faire... et encore...
C'est comme a, c'est dans notre nature... on a coup des ttes, on a fait de la rsistance, on a un esprit contestataire, c'est tout...




> On a fait le confinement, on est dans le dconfinement, on a le droit de se balader loin sans masque depuis des semaines et le gouvernement arrive et dit "on va oblig tout le monde  porter des masques parce qu'on a trouv 3 cas quelque part" a fait chier. Bon aprs on ne sait toujours pas ce qu'ils entendent par "lieu public" donc il faut voir...


Euh... 3 cas, c'est vite dit... on a plus de 65000 cas actifs en ce moment... (source: https://www.worldometers.info/corona...ountry/france/ , et je vous invite  aller jeter un oeil aux courbes de l'Italie histoire de comparer comme on est les plus forts...).
On est en juillet, tout le monde traverse le pays pour aller en vacances, on a un gros brassage des populations et potentiellement de personnes infectes "silencieuses".
Aprs, on peut se tenter la seconde vague... et repartir dans un confinement comme le premier... ou alors on y va soft et on se protge un peu et surtout on protge les autres. Et puis il faut arrter les conneries, mettre le masque pour aller au supermarch blind de clients, je ne vois mme pas ce qu'il y a  comprendre ou  polmiquer... 




> Le gouvernement avait tort quand il disait "ne vous inquitez pas a n'arrivera pas en France", donc on se dit qu'il a probablement encore tort maintenant qu'il dit "il va y avoir une deuxime vague".
> La raction du gouvernement est disproportionne.


Si a continue comme a, elle arrive la seconde vague. 
Mon toubib me disait qu'il suffisait de suivre l'Australie... si a remonte en juillet/aot chez eux, on va se choper une vague en janvier/fvrier chez nous (bref, saisonnalit du virus, toussa toussa...)
On va voir? https://www.worldometers.info/corona...try/australia/ 
Rajoute  a le comportement actuel de la population, et c'est le pompon sur la Garonne!





> En tout cas c'est drle de voir comme le masque est pass d'inutile  indispensable.


Il est surtout pass de "pas de stock"  "surproduction"! Y'a des histoires de fric derrire...   ::mouarf::

----------


## watchinofoye

> Pourquoi les Franais sont-ils rticents quant  linstallation de StopCovid selon vous ?


Et bien je dirais pour au moins une des raisons suivantes :
Le manque de confiance dans le gouvernement actuelLe fait que plusieurs grands groupes pas forcment rputs pour tre des bons samaritains ont particip au projet "de bon coeur"Le cot de maintenance lev de l'appli depuis qu'elle est sortieSon inefficacit monumentaleLe fait que l'application rcolte d'autres donnes que ce qui tait prvuLes franais...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*StopCovid : la CNIL relve plusieurs irrgularits sur l'application,*
*et donne un mois au ministre des Solidarits et de la Sant pour corriger les diffrents problmes * 

Dans le contexte de l'tat d'urgence sanitaire li  l'pidmie de covid-19, et plus particulirement de la stratgie dite de  dconfinement  mene par le gouvernement, le ministre des Solidarits et de la Sant a propos dans les magasins d'applications App Store et PlayStore, depuis le 2 juin 2020, une application dnomme StopCovid France , disponible sur smartphones tournant sur iOS et Android. Le traitement de donnes personnelles dnomm  StopCovid  a pour responsable de traitement le ministre charg de la sant (direction gnrale de la sant). 

L'application  StopCovid France  est une application de suivi de contacts (ou  contact tracing ) qui permet  chaque utilisateur d'enregistrer un historique de  contacts  avec d'autres utilisateurs, c'est--dire une information relative  la proximit entre deux terminaux mobiles. Elle permet  l'utilisateur de se dclarer diagnostiqu ou dpist au virus SARS-CoV 2. Elle permet galement aux utilisateurs d'tre informs qu'ils ont t  proximit d'au moins un autre utilisateur diagnostiqu ou dpist positif au virus SARS-CoV-2 et, le cas chant, d'tre invits  prendre attache avec un professionnel de sant pour tre pris en charge le plus rapidement possible et, ainsi, d'tre intgrs dans le systme plus gnral de gestion du virus SARS-CoV-2 (systmes d'information  SI-DEP  et  Contact Covid ). 

L'application, dont le tlchargement et l'utilisation reposent sur une dmarche volontaire de l'utilisateur, fonctionne grce  la conservation de l'historique de proximit, constitu des pseudonymes mis par les ordiphones via la technologie Bluetooth  basse consommation (Bluetooth Low Energy  BLE). 

En pratique, une fois installe et les fonctionnalits actives, l'application met des messages Bluetooth spcifiques et en reoit en provenance d'autres ordiphones sur lesquels l'application  StopCovid France  a t installe et active.

Si un utilisateur de l'application est diagnostiqu ou dpist positif au virus SARS-CoV-2, il peut le dclarer dans l'application grce  un code fourni par le professionnel de sant (via un code de 6 caractres ou un QR Code). L'utilisation de ce code par l'utilisateur lui permet d'envoyer son historique de  contacts  au serveur central qui traite alors chacun des contacts prsents dans l'historique, afin d'en estimer le risque de contamination au virus SARS-CoV-2. Le serveur maintient une base de donnes dont chaque enregistrement correspond  un utilisateur et contient le score de risque associ  cet utilisateur. 

L'application contacte une fois par jour le serveur afin de vrifier le statut d'exposition de l'utilisateur. Les utilisateurs ayant t en contact ( moins d'un mtre pendant au moins 15 minutes) avec la personne diagnostique ou dpiste positive sont prvenus qu'ils ont t exposs  un risque de contamination au virus SARS-CoV-2. Ils sont alors invits  suivre des consignes spcifiques lies  la protection de leur sant et  la lutte contre la propagation du virus (surveillance des symptmes, confinement, mise en relation avec un professionnel de sant). 


*La mise  jour*

Une nouvelle version de l'application  StopCovid France  (version v1.1) a t dploye fin juin 2020, et constitue une version mise  jour de la version  StopCovid France   sa date de lancement (version v1.0.). Cette nouvelle version de l'application apporte deux changements majeurs. D'une part, la mthode d'authentification par  captcha  - qui permet de vrifier lors de l'activation initiale de l'application que cette dernire est utilise par un tre humain - qui reposait sur la technologie  reCaptcha  de la socit GOOGLE, est dsormais remplace par la technologie  captcha  dveloppe par la socit ORANGE. D'autre part, une fonction de prfiltre de l'historique des contacts de l'utilisateur qui se dclare positif au virus SARS-CoV 2, fonde sur des critres de dure et de distance du contact, est active pour agir au niveau du tlphone de l'utilisateur. 

 ce jour, les deux versions de l'application coexistent. Les utilisateurs qui ont tlcharg l'application  compter du 25 juin 2020 ou qui ont procd  la mise  jour de l'application depuis cette date disposent sur leurs smartphones de la version v1.1. 

*Les contrles de la CNIL*

Durant le mois de juin, la CNIL a procd  trois contrles afin de sassurer que le fonctionnement de lapplication  StopCovid France  rpond aux exigences de protection de la vie prive et des donnes personnelles de ses utilisateurs. Ils ont dbut le 9 juin dernier par un contrle en ligne de lapplication et lenvoi dun questionnaire destin  valuer la conformit des traitements mis en uvre. Ils se sont poursuivis par des contrles sur place les 25 et 26 juin 2020. 

Au jour des contrles de la CNIL des 25 et 26 juin 2020, l'application  StopCovid France >> dans sa version v1.0 avait t tlcharge environ 1,9 million de fois et avait t active environ 1,5 million de fois.

Ces contrles ont permis de constater que le fonctionnement de  StopCovid France  respecte pour lessentiel les dispositions applicables relatives  la protection des donnes  caractre personnel et que la plupart des prconisations formules par la CNIL dans ses avis des 24 avril et 25 mai 2020 ont t prises en compte par le ministre des Solidarits et de la Sant.

En particulier, elle a estim rgulier le fait que ladresse IP de lquipement terminal soit utilise par le systme de scurit dit anti DDOS (Distributed Denial of Service, ou dni de service distribu) dploy dans le cadre de lapplication Stopcovid.

Lors de ses contrles, la CNIL a toutefois constat certains manquements aux dispositions du RGPD et de la loi Informatique et Liberts dans la premire version de lapplication. Concomitamment au contrle de la CNIL, le ministre a rapidement dploy une deuxime version de lapplication afin dapporter des changements sur la manire dont les donnes sont traites.  ce jour, les deux versions de lapplication coexistent.


La CNIL a notamment relev les points suivants lors de ses contrles :
Lhistorique de contacts de lutilisateur est dsormais filtr afin de ne conserver que lhistorique de proximit,  savoir les utilisateurs de lapplication ayant t en contact  moins dun mtre pendant au moins 15 minutes. Cependant, dans la premire version de lapplication toujours utilise, ce filtrage est opr au niveau du serveur central au lieu dtre ralis au niveau du tlphone de lutilisateur contrairement  ce que prvoit le dcret. Ce problme a t rsolu dans la seconde version de lapplication dploye le 26 juin dernier. La CNIL demande  ce que lutilisation de cette nouvelle version soit gnralise parmi les utilisateurs.Linformation fournie aux utilisateurs de lapplication  StopCovid France  est quasiment conforme aux exigences du RGPD. Nanmoins, cette information devrait encore tre complte en ce qui concerne les destinataires de ces donnes, les oprations de lecture des informations prsentes sur les quipements terminaux (ralises via le recaptcha) et le droit de refuser ces oprations de lecture.Le contrat de sous-traitance conclu entre le Ministre et INRIA comporte un grand nombre dinformations exiges par le RGPD, mais ncessite encore dtre complt, en particulier en ce qui concerne les obligations du sous-traitant.Une analyse dimpact relative  la protection des donnes a bien t ralise par le Ministre, mais est incomplte en ce qui concerne des traitements de donnes ralises  des fins de scurit (solution anti-DDOS collectant ladresse IP et recaptcha).
*Les conclusions de la CNIL*

*Au regard des manquements constats, le ministre des Solidarits et de la Sant a donc t mis en demeure de mettre lapplication Stopcovid en conformit dans le dlai dun mois sur ces diffrents points. Il est galement invit  engager dans les meilleurs dlais une dmarche dvaluation du dispositif sur la contribution de lapplication Stopcovid  la stratgie sanitaire globale et  rendre compte rgulirement de ses rsultats  la CNIL.*

Compte tenu du nombre particulirement important de personnes concernes (prs de 2 millions dutilisateurs) et du caractre sensible des donnes personnelles issues de lapplication  StopCovid France , qui portent sur ltat de sant des utilisateurs, le Bureau de la CNIL a dcid de rendre publique cette mise en demeure.

Cette publicit contribue galement  lobjectif de transparence du contrle men par la CNIL sur les conditions et modalits du fonctionnement de lapplication  StopCovid France , mise en uvre par un responsable public dans le cadre dune mission dintrt public.  cet gard, elle permet de sensibiliser les usagers de lapplication  la ncessit daccepter la mise  jour afin de disposer dune application plus protectrice de leurs donnes. 

La CNIL rappelle que cette mise en demeure n'est pas une sanction. En effet, aucune suite ne sera donne  cette procdure si le ministre des Solidarits et de la Sant se conforme au RGPD et  la loi  Informatique et Liberts dans le dlai imparti. Dans ce cas, la clture de la procdure sera galement publique. Dans le cas contraire, la Prsidente pourra saisir la formation restreinte de la CNIL afin quune sanction soit prononce.

Source : CNIL

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Covid-19 : seuls 3,1 % des Franais ont tlcharg l'application StopCovid, selon une tude de Sensor Tower
 ::fleche::  StopCovid : l'application collecte bien plus de donnes que ce que le gouvernement avait annonc, le secrtariat d'tat au numrique s'explique
 ::fleche::  StopCovid : l'association anticorruption ANTICOR s'interroge sur le cot de maintenance de l'application et alerte le parquet national financier sur des soupons de favoritisme

----------


## el_slapper

> Libre  toi de ne plus regarder la tl, mais pour ne pas en tendre parler il fallait aussi fuir les sites d'actualit et les rseaux sociaux, voire aussi la machine  caf o les collgues en parlent. En bref, vivre comme un ermite. a me rappelle cette anecdote en bonne place dans le top des justifications (de mauvaise foi) des gens qui se sont fait gauls pendant le confinement. Elle consistait en un gars qui ne savait pas qu'il y avait le coronavirus et le confinement parce qu'il ne regarde plus la tl mais seulement Netflix.


Ben, rien sur yahoo! news, rien sur le figaro.fr, rien sur marianne.fr, rien sur les fils de mes amis. Et la machine  caf? On est 2  tre retourns au bureau. Tous ces canaux avaient, eux, parl du confinement. (et  l'poque j'avais t envoy en tltravail de force, donc j'tais forcment au courant de toutes faons).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Euh... 3 cas, c'est vite dit... on a plus de 65000 cas actifs en ce moment...


J'aime bien les euphmismes.
Mais globalement il ne semble pas y avoir tant de cas que a, le gouvernement et les mdias ragissent de manire disproportionn, bon aprs ils peuvent dire qu'on est jamais trop prudent et que a ne fait pas de mal de porter un masque.
Coronavirus : la circulation du virus augmente en France, 207 clusters actifs



> La Mayenne, l'un des principaux foyers de coronavirus en France, est toujours en vulnrabilit leve.  La situation pidmiologique volue avec une incidence et un taux de positivit des tests levs. Cette situation tmoigne du fort potentiel volutif qui demeure quand le virus continue de circuler et que les conditions de transmission sont favorables prcise la DGS  propos du dpartement. En dplacement  Laval,Olivier Vran, le ministre de la Sant, s'est fait plus rassurant sur la situation: *on a plutt une bonne nouvelle en Mayenne avec la rduction de la positivit du nombre de tests, c'est--dire que sur 100 tests on avait jusqu' 8  9 positifs au dbut, ensuite 5, maintenant c'est 3*, a-t-il affirm.
> 
> Mme type de discours de la part du ministre au niveau national. Ce dernier a prcis qu'en dpit de l'augmentation de cas group, il n'y avait pas de chiffres inquitants en termes d'hospitalisation, et qu' ce stade, nous sommes trs loin de la deuxime vague.





> Aprs, on peut se tenter la seconde vague... et repartir dans un confinement comme le premier...


Je pense que si il y avait une seconde vague on aurait les moyens de ne confiner que les malades. Aujourd'hui les tests sont disponible donc a devrait tre jouable.
Mais on ne saura probablement jamais car il y a peu de chance qu'une deuxime vague ait lieu.




> Mon toubib me disait qu'il suffisait de suivre l'Australie... si a remonte en juillet/aot chez eux, on va se choper une vague en janvier/fvrier chez nous (bref, saisonnalit du virus, toussa toussa...)


En fait aucun mdecin ne peut le savoir avec certitude.
J'ai entendu le professeur Raoult parler de la saisonnalit des "maladies de la famille des pneumonies" (j'ai oubli le bon terme), mais peut-tre que le SARS-CoV-2 ne fonctionne pas comme toutes les autres maladies de son genre (grippe, SARS-CoV-1, MERS-CoV). (c'est peu probable mais on ne sait jamais  ::P: )




> Il est surtout pass de "pas de stock"  "surproduction"! Y'a des histoires de fric derrire...


La vraie histoire d'argent aura lieu quand un laboratoire va commercialiser le premier vaccin SARS-CoV-2. En ce moment il y a plein de volontaires qui se font injecter des trucs.
Coronavirus: les deux vaccins les plus avancs seraient srs, reste  voir s'ils fonctionnent

Si a se trouve cette histoire de SARS-CoV-2 va tellement traumatiser les gens, que quand ils auront une maladie transmissible par transmission aroporte (rhume) ils porteront un masque pour viter de contaminer les autres. Et ils se laveront les mains de nombreuses fois par jour surtout en priode de gastro-entrite.

----------


## el_slapper

Et je trouve ce genre d'article sur le COVID bien plus pertinent que ces soi-disant applis de suivi : 

https://theconversation.com/covid-19...afrique-139943

les Africains ont l'exprience d'Ebola. Les asiatiques ont l'exprience de la grippe aviaire (et quelques autres). et on continue  ignorer leurs retours d'exprience. Pas tonnant qu'on en prenne plein la tronche. L'article est sans doute angliste par bien des aspects, mais il point une faille relle de l'occident : son complexe de supriorit.

----------


## watchinofoye

> Si a se trouve cette histoire de SARS-CoV-2 va tellement traumatiser les gens, que quand ils auront une maladie transmissible par transmission aroporte (rhume) ils porteront un masque pour viter de contaminer les autres. Et ils se laveront les mains de nombreuses fois par jour surtout en priode de gastro-entrite.


J'aimerais y croire, sincrement. Mais le souci c'est que, rien que dans la bote o je bosse actuellement, les rgles qui ont t mises en place ne sont souvent pas respectes (mme par des responsables de site et de service, bel exemple...).
Rien que les personnes qui se trimballent le masque constamment sous le menton, je n'en peux plus. Heureusement, il ne me reste plus qu'une semaine et demie de mission chez eux, aprs je pourrai fuir cette bote d'irresponsables.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Heureusement, il ne me reste plus qu'une semaine et demie de mission chez eux, aprs je pourrai fuir cette bote d'irresponsables.


Si tu trouves une mission ailleurs ce sera probablement la mme chose  ::P: 
Bon aprs si tu bosses dans un bureau et que chaque salari  4m il y a moyen de se passer du masque...

Plus la densit de population est lev plus le port du masque est justifi, il y a des gens qui portent un masque alors qu'ils sont seuls dans leur voiture...

----------


## miaous

> Si tu trouves une mission ailleurs ce sera probablement la mme chose 
> Bon aprs si tu bosses dans un bureau et que chaque salari  4m il y a moyen de se passer du masque...
> 
> Plus la densit de population est lev plus le port du masque est justifi, il y a des gens qui portent un masque alors qu'ils sont seuls dans leur voiture...


Peut-etre que ces gens juge plus simple de le garder que
  de l'enlev et le range soigneusement avant de le reutiliser. de le jeter et d'en prendre un autre plus tard.

----------


## Ryu2000

Si vous prfrez porter un masque en permanence faite comme vous voulez.
Personnellement aucun de mes collgues ne porte de masque au bureau.
Essayer de demander pour travailler  100% en tltravail, comme a vous pourrez tre seul chez vous mais quand mme porter un masque histoire de prendre encore moins de risque  ::ptdr:: 
Ou alors demander au RH de forcer tout le monde  porter un masque.

Coronavirus : le port du masque est-il obligatoire au travail ?



> Le port du masque est rendu obligatoire dans les lieux publics clos depuis le lundi 20 juillet 2020. Cette mesure ne s'applique pas au bureau, *l'entreprise n'tant pas considre comme un ERP. Mais, elle peut tout de mme dcider d'imposer le port du masque  ses salaris.*  la lecture du protocole national de dconfinement pour aider et accompagner les entreprises, et des consignes du Premier ministre Jean Castex, il ressort que si les gestes barrires pour lutter contre le Coronavirus peuvent tre respects au sein de lentreprise, le port gnralis du masque est une possibilit, et non une obligation. Explications.

----------


## air-dex

> Il faut faire les choses dans l'ordre, le traage c'est le dernier truc  faire. Au tout dbut de l'pidmie il faut :
> Que tout le monde porte un masque + Fermer les frontiresTester tout le mondeConfiner les maladesTraiter les malades quand c'est possible


1bis. Instaurer des limitations de dplacement gographique.

Si a augmente  nouveau c'est aussi parce qu'on laisse les franais les plus loigns gographiquement parlant se mlanger  nouveau sur les plages, tels des croyants dans une runion vanglique  Mulhouse. Dommage que le gouvernement n'ait pas dcid d'tre ferme sur "_pas de dparts en vacances cet t ! Tout le monde reste dans son bled pour des raisons sanitaires._".

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> 1bis. Instaurer des limitations de dplacement gographique.
> 
> Si a augmente  nouveau c'est aussi parce qu'on laisse les franais les plus loigns gographiquement parlant se mlanger  nouveau sur les plages, tels des croyants dans une runion vanglique  Mulhouse. Dommage que le gouvernement n'ait pas dcid d'tre ferme sur "_pas de dparts en vacances cet t ! Tout le monde reste dans son bled pour des raisons sanitaires._".


Sur la fermeture des frontires entre pays voisin, je toussote doucement ... Qu'on m'explique comment vous vous y prenez pour les frontires entre le Benelux + l'Allemagne, la Suisse et la France ?

A chaque fois que l'on traverse la rue pour acheter le pain on se met en quatorzaine ?  ::roll:: 

Au niveau des frontires au benelux on change de pays comme on traverse la une rue. Par moment les frontire sont mme impossible  fermer ... Genre Baerle Hassen . Enclave Belge au pays bas.

Le dpartement du Nord est trs dpendant de la Belgique. Une fermeture de frontire c'est une nime mise  l'arret de l'conomie du secteur. En somme la frontire franco Belge c'est un peu une limite juste administrative et non plus physique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> tels des croyants dans une runion vanglique  Mulhouse


Boarf de toute faon rassemblement vanglique ou pas, le SARS-CoV-2 serait arriv en France.
Il y avait un paquet de gens qui venaient d'Italie ou de Chine chaque jour.
Mais ouais thoriquement si tu contrles les frontires  fond, il y a moyen de grandement limiter le nombre de cas.




> "_pas de dparts en vacances cet t ! Tout le monde reste dans son bled pour des raisons sanitaires._".


Le tourisme a dj pris assez cher comme a...
Et en plus la sant mentale des franais s'est dgrad, plein de gens ont besoin de sortir pour ne pas devenir fou.
Pour le moment a va, il n'y a pas d'histoire de seconde vague, mme si les gens ont le droit de partir en vacances on va peut-tre l'viter.




> Qu'on m'explique comment vous vous y prenez pour les frontires entre le Benelux + l'Allemagne, la Suisse et la France ?


Dans les endroits o 2 pays partagent la mme rue on peut tolrer que les gens la traverse. On s'en fout, c'est ngligeable...

Cela dit entre la France et la Suisse plein de douanes ont t fermes, celles qui sont restes ouvertes taient contrles, seul les gens qui allaient bosser en Suisse avaient le droit de traverser la frontire. 
T'avais pas le droit d'aller en Suisse pour acheter un truc. Les magasins franais taient vides sans Suisses ^^

L'important c'est que tout le monde comprenne bien lintrt des frontires, les gens sont susceptibles de transporter des maladies par consquent on ne peut pas laisser rentrer n'importe qui sans contrle.
Il faut s'arranger pour bouger le moins possible.

Sous certains aspects on pourrait croire que le gouvernement a tout fait pour maximiser le nombre de malades. (par exemple en transportant des malades dans une zone o il n'y en a pas)
L'tat aurait pu rquisitionner les gymnases pour s'occuper des malades ou faire des campagnes de tests.

Vivement qu'on passe  autre chose et qu'on ne parle plus de SARS-CoV-2 parce que a fait longtemps que c'est lourd. J'en ai plein le dos de ces histoires. C'est extrmement pnible  la longue.

----------


## plegat

> Si a augmente  nouveau c'est aussi parce qu'on laisse les franais les plus loigns gographiquement parlant se mlanger  nouveau sur les plages, tels des croyants dans une runion vanglique  Mulhouse.


Bah non, pas que a... c'est parce que c'est l't, il fait beau, on se fait un mariage, un anniversaire, un barbecue, on se bisouille, on se frotte la main, on picole un peu, beaucoup, on chante comme des demeurs en postillonnant, et puis voil, cluster!  ::mouarf:: 
Y'a pas besoin que tata Michle viennent de loin pour lui refiler la covid.

Mais c'est vrai qu'on n'est pas  l'abri de cluster ctiers sous peu... aprs la transhumance des citadins  la veille du confinement (mais je les comprends, 2 mois seuls en ville, pfffiou...), la transhumance des touristes  la veille de la seconde vague! Faut esprer que le ros ait un effet thrapeutique...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Y'a pas besoin que tata Michle viennent de loin pour lui refiler la covid.


Ouais mais si dans une zone gographique personne n'est contamin, la maladie ne va pas apparatre spontanment, soit un malade vient dans la zone, soit une personne de la zone s'en va, tombe malade, puis revient.

Le problme avec les vacances c'est qu'il peut y avoir des gens de plein de pays diffrents, par exemple  Vias il y a peut-tre des hollandais et des allemands, on ne sait pas, donc si un groupe de personne se fait infecter, la maladie va repartir dans plein de zones quand les gens vont rentrer chez eux.
Bon cela dit le SARS-CoV-1, le MERS-CoV ont disparus spontanment juste avant que le vaccin n'arrive, donc avec un peu de chance a va faire pareil avec le SARS-CoV-2.

----------


## plegat

> Ouais mais si dans une zone gographique personne n'est contamin


Tu penses  un endroit particulier? En France, c'est tout le pays qui est contamin. A des degrs divers, mais il n'y a pas une "zone gographique" o personne ne l'est. Ou alors trs trs localement, et ds qu'on fait 10km on sort de la zone.




> Le problme avec les vacances c'est qu'il peut y avoir des gens de plein de pays diffrents, par exemple  Vias il y a peut-tre des hollandais et des allemands, on ne sait pas, donc si un groupe de personne se fait infecter, la maladie va repartir dans plein de zones quand les gens vont rentrer chez eux.


Le virus circule depuis presque un an, on s'en fout des hollandais et des allemands (au passage, il faudrait plutt s'inquiter des espagnols...  ::aie::  ), rien qu'au niveau local en franco-franais on risque la relance.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ou alors trs trs localement


Exactement. Il y a plein de villages o tu pourrais tester l'intgralit de la population et tu trouverais aucun cas positif.
Si le village pouvait compltement s'isoler la maladie ne pourrait pas apparatre.

Il y a l'exemple du Groenland (o n'importe quel autre le), si une le ferme ses aroports et ses ports, la maladie ne va pas apparatre.
Au Groenland il y a eu des cas de SARS-CoV-2, mais le problme a t gr.

En France il y a eu une tape pr dconfinement o tu pouvais te dplacer dans ton dpartement et si tu en sortais tu ne pouvais aller qu' 100 km de rayon.
Si tout le monde circule librement la maladie va se rpandre partout sur terre (vous avez dj jou  Plague Inc ?).




> on s'en fout des hollandais et des allemands


Ouais mais c'est pour l'exemple.
Imaginiez si un gigantesque festival international avait lieu, par exemple le Hellfest, si des personnes trs contagieuse y participaient a pourrait renvoyer des cas dans 50 pays.
C'est particulirement mauvais quand des gens d'origines diverses se concentre au mme endroit.




> rien qu'au niveau local en franco-franais on risque la relance.


Ben si tu vas rendre visite  ta tante qui est infect...

La maladie va probablement disparatre rapidement, le nombre de cas diminue (enfin c'est pas clair, parce que maintenant on test, avant les malades ne pouvaient pas savoir qu'ils taient malade avant d'avoir de gros symptmes).
Les mdias et les politiciens en font des caisses, toute la journe "nia nia nia seconde vague nia nia nia", comme ils se plantent quasi-systmatiquement je parierais contre eux.
Ils disent tous qu'il est trs probable qu'une seconde vague ait lieu, wait & see...

Bref tout a pour dire que pour le moment il ne peut pas y avoir de gros vnements avec une forte densit de population. ( part le Puy du Fou mais a ne compte pas  ::P: )

----------


## Sodium

Un truc  comprendre c'est que le virus n'est pas prt de disparatre. Apparemment l'immunit aprs contagion n'est que de trois mois. Donc est-ce qu'il faut vivre dans la peur jusqu' la commercialisation d'un vaccin, d'ici un an en tant optimiste ? Personnellement j'ai choisi de m'en foutre. L'important, c'est de rester en dessous d'un seuil de saturation des hopitaux. Si l'on vise zro contamination, on ne sort plus de chez soi jusqu' 2022. Aprs c'est un choix personnel, certaines personnes flippent pour leur sant, d'autres non. Etant nihiliste par nature je ne me sens pas concerne. Si je meurs demain a ne me pose pas question existentielle, j'arrterai simplement d'tre un amas de chair constitu d'un cerveau capable de traiter des stimulis. C'est sacrment relaxant de savoir que la mort n'est au final que la mort n'est que l'absence de ces stimulis et donc simplement un rien. Il s'est pass des milliards d'annes avant notre naissance et l'on ne se portait pas plus mal, il y aura des milliards d'annes aprs et l'on ne s'en portait pas plus mal. Donc au final ce n'est qu'une question d'conomie, ce que les services d'urgence peuvent traiter sachant qu'il y aura un paquet de cas asymptomatiques, une majorit de sympmes mineurs, des cas de symptmes majeurs et de rares cas de mort.  ct de a, il faut prendre en compte le traumatisme induit par la perte de stimulis sociaux qui sont la base de la nature humaine qui est faite pour les rendre essentiels.

----------


## plegat

> Exactement. Il y a plein de villages o tu pourrais tester l'intgralit de la population et tu trouverais aucun cas positif.


...  commencer par celui o j'habite!
Sauf que a fonctionne bien quand tu mets tout le pays sous confinement. Depuis, on est retourn au boulot (sauf moi!  ::mouarf::  ), on est retourn  la plage, on est retourn chez Tatie Josette... et on a mis l'conomie du pays au tapis.
Ca va un temps l'isolement, aprs il faut vivre avec la menace.
Si nos anctres taient rests confins dans leur grotte par peur du loup, on n'en serait pas l aujourd'hui...




> Il y a l'exemple du Groenland (o n'importe quel autre le), si une le ferme ses aroports et ses ports, la maladie ne va pas apparatre.
> Au Groenland il y a eu des cas de SARS-CoV-2, mais le problme a t gr.


oui, le Groenland, y'a que eux qui peuvent nous sauver!







> Si tout le monde circule librement la maladie va se rpandre partout sur terre (vous avez dj jou  Plague Inc ?).


Non mais la maladie s'est dj rpandue partout sur Terre... sauf dans quelques trous paums au milieu du Pacifique o trois phoques vivent  l'anne... 




> Imaginiez si un gigantesque festival international avait lieu, par exemple le Hellfest, si des personnes trs contagieuse y participaient a pourrait renvoyer des cas dans 50 pays.
> C'est particulirement mauvais quand des gens d'origines diverses se concentre au mme endroit.


Imagine que des mecs au gouvernement aient dj imagin a et planch sur un scnario de reconfinement... imagine...  :;): 






> Ils disent tous qu'il est trs probable qu'une seconde vague ait lieu, wait & see...


Ouaip, comme tu dis, wait & see... mais vu le comportement des gens, perso je vais mettre un euro sur un retour pidmique en octobre...






> Apparemment l'immunit aprs contagion n'est que de trois mois. Donc est-ce qu'il faut vivre dans la peur jusqu' la commercialisation d'un vaccin, d'ici un an en tant optimiste ?


Bah si le vaccin est efficace trois mois du coup c'est de suite moins intressant!




> Personnellement j'ai choisi de m'en foutre.


Bah personnellement, que tu crves, je m'en fous aussi (dsol, ne le prends pas mal, a n'a rien de personnel, mais vu qu'on ne se connait pas, a ne bouleversera pas mon quotidien si il t'arrivait quelque chose... soyons nihilistes  fond...). Par contre fais les choses bien si tu le chopes, tu prends vraiment la dose maximale afin que tu ne sois pas symptomatique et que tu contamines 50 personnes hein? Et surtout pas moi, j'ai deux gosses  la maison, si ma femme doit les grer toute seule pendant mes 3 mois de ra, a va tre chaud!





> ct de a, il faut prendre en compte le traumatisme induit par la perte de stimulis sociaux qui sont la base de la nature humaine qui est faite pour les rendre essentiels.


Boh, Facebook a fonctionne trs bien en confinement!  ::aie:: 
Ici, depuis qu'on est dconfin, je croise beaucoup moins de monde dans la rue... et puis un petit confinement, a permet de jeter un oeil sur l'absurdit de notre socit actuelle, o l'humanisme et l'altruisme n'ont de place que quand on risque de se retrouver  cours de papier toilette.

----------


## foetus

> Imaginiez si un gigantesque festival international avait lieu, par exemple le Hellfest, si des personnes trs contagieuse y participaient a pourrait renvoyer des cas dans 50 pays.
> C'est particulirement mauvais quand des gens d'origines diverses se concentre au mme endroit.


Imagine  ::mrgreen::  1 gouvernement qui oblige sa population  porter des masques avec 135 uros d'amende  la clef, et que dans le mme temps :
les contrles aux frontires sont pourris parce qu'ils sont bass sur le volontariat - avec 1 manque de tests, mais l'Allemagne fait pareilles cas de COVID augmentent parce qu'on fait plus de tests - sans le prciser sur les BFMon rapatrie par charter les malades d'autres pays sans contrles - sans que les BFM le disent (Tunisie du ct de Venissieux, fin juin 2020)
Alors que de Marseille si tu veux aller dans le Maghreb, tu as tout 1 tas de contrles.

Ceci est la deuxime partie du spectacle Macron et sa clique  ::triste::

----------


## Ryu2000

> simplement un rien


J'ai jamais compris pourquoi des gens avaient peur de la mort, la mort c'est difficile pour ceux qui restent. La personne qui est morte n'a plus de problme.




> Sauf que a fonctionne bien quand tu mets tout le pays sous confinement.


Voil, donc la prochaine fois qu'il y a un pays qui dcouvre une maladie contagieuse il faudra contrler les frontires.
Au tout dbut de la maladie c'est bien d'empcher les gens de se promener sans raison.




> Ouaip, comme tu dis, wait & see... mais vu le comportement des gens, perso je vais mettre un euro sur un retour pidmique en octobre...


Moi je pense plutt que la maladie va disparatre progressivement.
Le SARS-CoV-1 et le MERS-CoV ont disparu, a pourrait se passer pareil avec le SARS-CoV-2, on verra bien.




> les contrles aux frontires sont pourris


Ouais mais au moins le gouvernement a dconseill aux franais de se rendre dans la rgion de la catalogne, c'est dj quelque chose.

----------


## watchinofoye

> J'ai jamais compris pourquoi des gens avaient peur de la mort, la mort c'est difficile pour ceux qui restent. La personne qui est morte n'a plus de problme.


Tu ne comprends pas parce que tu vois a uniquement de manire rationnelle, alors que a ne l'est pas. Je suis terrifi  l'ide que ma vie finisse un jour (rien qu'en crivant ce message je prends sur moi), je sais que a a l'air con et c'est probablement con, mais personne ne pourra changer a.

----------


## plegat

> La personne qui est morte n'a plus de problme.


Ouais, enfin, a t'en sait rien! Y'en a qui disent que si t'as fait des conneries de ton vivant, tu en baves un peu de ton mourrant! Ou de ton vivant de ta vie d'aprs!  ::aie:: 




> Le SARS-CoV-1 et le MERS-CoV ont disparu, a pourrait se passer pareil avec le SARS-CoV-2, on verra bien.


Le SRAS et le MERS avaient (et ont toujours) un taux de mortalit assez lev avec un taux de contagiosit un peu plus bas. Du coup les mesures prises ont t un peu plus efficaces pour viter la pandmie.
Avec la Covid-19, mortalit "relativement basse" et haute contagiosit, a fonctionne moins bien... et impact psychologique quasi insignifiant, donc encore moins d'efficacit!

----------


## Sodium

> Tu ne comprends pas parce que tu vois a uniquement de manire rationnelle, alors que a ne l'est pas. Je suis terrifi  l'ide que ma vie finisse un jour (rien qu'en crivant ce message je prends sur moi), je sais que a a l'air con et c'est probablement con, mais personne ne pourra changer a.


Normal, un tre vivant est gnralement gntiquement cod pour protger sa vie cote que cote. Ca ne change rien au fait que quand le moment venu ce codage n'existera plus et tu n'auras plus la conscience de cette peur  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ouais, enfin, a t'en sait rien!


Ben en principe une fois que ton cerveau et ton cur se sont arrt il ne peut plus se passer grand chose.




> Y'en a qui disent que si t'as fait des conneries de ton vivant, tu en baves un peu de ton mourrant!


Peut-tre que les religions voulaient juste motiver les gens  bien se comporter. Donc certaines ont dit qu'il y avait un jugement dernier, un enfer, un paradis, etc.

Bon aprs dans certains mouvement c'est l'inverse, il y en a qui veulent faire le plus de mal possible pour acclrer la venu de leur messie.



> Les pratiques et croyances frankistes sont les plus extrmes de toutes, et l'historien Gershom Scholem a montr qu'ils enseignaient en secret l'inversion totale de toutes les valeurs morales (mensonge, vol, meurtre, inceste). *C'est le concept de la Rdemption par le pch.*





> Avec la Covid-19, mortalit "relativement basse" et haute contagiosit, a fonctionne moins bien... et impact psychologique quasi insignifiant, donc encore moins d'efficacit!


Le R0 n'est pas si lev, mais bref...
L'impact psychologique n'est pas si faible que a, il y a eu le confinement, puis le port du masque, donc les gens sont bien saouls, ils en ont plein le dos. Ils passent une mauvaise anne.

----------


## Sodium

La premire question  se poser n'est pas "y a t-il une vie aprs la mort" mais "a-t-on des raisons de croire que a soit le cas". Et la rponse est non. Il est juste trs vexant pour l'humain d'accepter le fait que nous ne soyons pas des tres suprieurs mais simplement une machine faite pour traiter et rpondre  de l'information. D'ailleurs il semble qu'une majeure partie de ce que nous considrons comme des comportements conscients (prises de dcisions par exemple) ne sont que des rponses automatises.

----------


## Christian_B

Bonjour,
Je trouve surprenant que la discussion parle de tout sauf de l'article et de l'appli  StopCovid France . Edit : crit avant d'avoir vu qu'il y avait beaucoup plus de messages que directement affichs.
A mon sens le bide rencontr par l'appli tait si vident que je suis perplexe sur sa raison d'tre.
Dans quelle mesure s'agit-il :
- D'une pure stupidit du ministre qui en avait fait son dada personnel ?
- D'une faon d'habituer les gens  tre encore plus pists partout que maintenant (pas les grosses socits informatiques, par les camras, par la NSA etc). En suite on trouverait toujours des prtextes pour continuer.
- De filer du fric  une socit pour un travail bidon (ce ne serait pas une premire).
- De faire oublier la raction tardive de Gouvernement  une pidmie annonce ds dcembre 2019 et certaines mesures arbitraires pendant le confinement, comme la limite de 1 km mme  la campagne ou dans d'autres lieux disperss. On n'a pas dit s'il y a des gens qui sont morts de faim quand ils taient situs  plus d'1 km du premier magasin sans tre agriculteurs.  :8O:  ::ptdr::  Et des gens sans domicile ni ressources se sont quelquefois pris une amende. ::(: 

Quand  son efficacit suppose si elle avait t largement adopte, je suis sceptique :
- Les tlphones n'tant pas fait  priori pour mesurer leur distance respective, il est fort douteux qu'ils puissent le faire correctement. D'ailleurs de multiples problmes techniques non rsolus existent .Voir par exemple la partie "Contraintes techniques" sur Wikipedia : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/StopCo...on_du_problme
- Les critres (1m et 15 mn) ont visiblement t choisis arbitrairement, la valeur officielle de 1m (chiffre rond) tant la valeur retenue pour sa simplicit. Car les gens sont supposs trop btes pour comprendre que c'est mieux de se tenir plus loin quand on peut ou pour retenir une valeur indicative qui aurait t valus par l'observation.
- Les possibilits de transmission sont diverses, pas seulement respiratoires mais par exemple en touchant une rampe ou une poigne puis en se touchant le visage. La transmission respiratoire elle-mme dpend largement du contexte, du vent, de la prsence d'une climatisation, etc. Dans ces conditions l'appli (si elle fonctionnait et tait gnralise) ou bien produirait de nombreux faux positifs pnibles (vu le stress et la lourdeur de la dmarche pour tre test) ou/et laisserait passer la grande majorit des cas.

----------


## el_slapper

Je crois que la stupidit de l'appli fait consensus, donc on digresse, faute de carnage sanglant  se mettre sous la dents sur le sujet initial.

----------


## Christian_B

Je dcouvre (un peu tardivement) cette proposition aussi premptoire qu'extrme :



> Je rappelle pour infos qu'une "pandmie", une vrai, c'est 1 personne sur trois qui est reste au sol au minimum, (dfinition scientifique d'une pandmie) mme avec des moyens de protections... 
> Une vrai pandmie n'a qu'une issue pour les personnes touches: le cimetire (encore dans les dfinitions scientifique d'une pandmie)
> Allez simplement vous renseigner sur le sens du mot "pandmie" [...]


Le terme de pandmie est imprcis par nature. Elle est souvent dfinie comme "Une pidmie touchant une forte proportion de la population dans une grande partie du monde (ou df. similaires).
C'est une parodie de science de la redfinir de faon aussi arbitraire et restrictive qui n'est nullement confirme si on "se renseigne". Avec cette dfinition il n'y aurait pas eu de pandmie depuis la peste noire du Moyen-ge. Le terme serait donc obsolte. Rfrences ?

----------


## free07

> La premire question  se poser n'est pas "y a t-il une vie aprs la mort" mais "a-t-on des raisons de croire que a soit le cas". Et la rponse est non.


C'est une affirmation sans aucun fondement et preuve scientifique, la plupart des spcialistes sur cette question ne se prononcent pas. Cela me fait penser d'ailleurs  un ami qui est mdecin en ra et qui recueillent depuis plusieurs dcennies les tmoignages de patients qui ont vcu de prs leur dernier moment de vie, lorsque je lui ai demand ce qu'il pensait de ceux qui tmoignent de vision de lumire blanche ou qu'ils sont sortis de leur corps et vu ce qui se passait autour d'eux ( de leur corps physique ), il m' a dit que cela pouvait s'expliquer par des ractions chimiques du cerveau, mais il en avait aucune preuve, ce n'est qu'une supposition




> Il est juste trs vexant pour l'humain d'accepter le fait que nous ne soyons pas des tres suprieurs


Entirement d'accord mais il n'y a rien d'objectif de penser cela ou le contraire, ce que je veux dire c'est que croire que les tre humains sont suprieurs ou pas ne se fondent pas non plus sur des preuves scientifiques et objectives. Tout cela n'est que croyance.




> mais simplement une machine faite pour traiter et rpondre  de l'information. D'ailleurs il semble qu'une majeure partie de ce que nous considrons comme des comportements conscients (prises de dcisions par exemple) ne sont que des rponses automatises.


Idem que la premire affirmation, ce ne sont que des penses ou des croyances subjectives qui ne fondent sur aucune preuves.

Et le plus grand problme dans tout ceci, nos croyances, nos penses, nos sensibilits, nos ides reues, nos certitudes sont difficilement remises en question, ce n'est pas moi qui le dit mais les dernires recherches scientifiques en neuro sciences qui ont dcouvert que que nos croyances, nos connaissances, etc ont engendres de telles certitudes que notre cerveau n'coute pas et n'enregistre mme pas des ides contraires qui pourraient remettre en question toutes nos certitudes, on a le rflexe de passer outre les ides qui remettent en cause nos croyance, nos ides reues, etc qui pourtant ne se fondent que sur notre experience qui par dfinition n'est que subjective.

Et ce que ces scientifiques affirment suite  leur rcentes recherches me font comprendre aussi que j'ai du mal  remettre en cause les certitudes que j'ai acquises durant mon experience de vie...  ::): 

Un chose est st c'est que je suis certainement hors sujet ( vis  vis du sujet de ce fil de discussion ).

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

En Belgique on a fait comme en France ! On a pondu un formulaire : https://travel.info-coronavirus.be/f...r-locator-form . La Passanger locator form.

A complter quand un belge revient d'un voyage de plus de 48 h hors de Belge (2 jours  l'avance)
A complter si vous arrivez  Zeebrugge par Ferry de GB.
A complter si vous arrivez  Ostende, Brussel ou Charleroi Airport par avion.
A complter si vous transiter par la Belgique en Ferry vers GB ou par avion vers une autre destination.
A complter si vous tes tranger et venez passer des vacances en Belgique.

En cas de problme et de contrle c'est 250  d'amende. 

En Flandre la logique veut que les Belges revenant des Pays Bas soient contrls mais pas les trangers ... Et ce week end japprends que sur l'autoroute Dunkerque <> Ostende , contrle de police des franais et nerlandais arrivant en Belgique (aussi bien routiers que locaux ou vacanciers ...) et une centaine d'amendes distribues pour formulaire mal remplis et non remplis  ::aie::   ::roll::  

J'ai donc tlphon au 0800 belge (l'quivalent du numro franais 0800 130 000 ) . Les frontaliers franais / belge qui viennent au moins 4 5 fois par semaine, ne sont pas tenu de senregistrer  ::aie::  . Donc tout vas bien l'pidemie n'a pas frontire ...

Il tait pas possible de crer une case "frontalier" sur le formulaire ? 

https://www.info-coronavirus.be/fr/plf/
https://www.rtl.be/info/belgique/soc...i-1235218.aspx
https://www.sudinfo.be/id229461/arti...complete-avant
https://www.sudinfo.be/id231323/arti...-des-controles

On rigole souvent du gouvernement franais, mais alors ici le gouvernement belge me fait bien rire avec ces mesures absurdes et farfelues . 

Le coup de l'amende ne me fait pas rire du tout par contre  ::?:  

Mme ici en plein cur de l'agglomration lilloise (sur Wattrelos, Tourcoing et Halluin) la frontire il y a des patrouilles volantes du jeudi au dimanche pour contrler les gens qui reviennent de vacances. Celui qui se attraper c'est 250  par tte des plus de 16 ans.

----------


## Sodium

> C'est une affirmation sans aucun fondement et preuve scientifique, la plupart des spcialistes sur cette question ne se prononcent pas. Cela me fait penser d'ailleurs  un ami qui est mdecin en ra et qui recueillent depuis plusieurs dcennies les tmoignages de patients qui ont vcu de prs leur dernier moment de vie, lorsque je lui ai demand ce qu'il pensait de ceux qui tmoignent de vision de lumire blanche ou qu'ils sont sortis de leur corps et vu ce qui se passait autour d'eux ( de leur corps physique ), il m' a dit que cela pouvait s'expliquer par des ractions chimiques du cerveau, mais il en avait aucune preuve, ce n'est qu'une supposition


Je ne peux que te conseiller ce livre : https://www.amazon.fr/vie-apr%C3%A8s.../dp/2372460242

Dans les faits, les tmoignages vraiment troublants de patients ayant vcu une near-death experience de mmoire il y en a ... un. Les autres cas peuvent trs bien s'expliquer par le cerveau qui s'emballe  l'approche de la mort. Pour rappel, le syndrome de la paralysie du sommeil a fait croire  de nombreuses personnes qu'elles avaient t enleves par des extraterrestres avec un degr lev de ralisme qui rendait indissociable le rve de la ralit. En sachant a, peut-on rellement s'tonner que des personnes aient vcu des expriences de sortie de corps ? Le phnomne est connu, il s'agit d'une incapacit du cerveau  se raccorder au corps (proprioception). Les tmoignages de patients ayant vu des choses qu'ils n'auraient pas pu voir autrement qu'en sortant de leur corps sur la table d'opration ? Non fonds dans la majorit des cas, de nombreux protocoles ont t mis en place pour tester la thorie (marques sur les sols notamment) sans donner de rsultats.




> Idem que la premire affirmation, ce ne sont que des penses ou des croyances subjectives qui ne fondent sur aucune preuves.


Tu prends encore le problme  l'envers. Une thorie extraordinaire require des preuves extraordinaires. L'hypothse qu'il y ait une vie aprs la mort tient de l'extraordinaire,  l'inverse de lhypothse qu'il n'y en ait pas. L'approche raisonnable est de faire confiance  l'hypothse la moins coteuse en suppositions.

En imaginant un monde non impact par des milliers d'annes de religions, uniquement influenc par l'tat de la science actuel, ces questionnements n'auraient pas de sens. On peut supposer qu'il y ait une vie aprs la mort tout comme on peut supposer que la terre soit entour d'un donut gigantesque mais tellement fin qu'il ne pourrait tre pas observ. On ne peut pas prouver linexistence de quelque chose, on peut uniquement choisir ce que l'on estime raisonnable ou non d'accepter comme supposition crdible. Sachant que l'homme est fait de matire, que le cerveau fonctionne globalement comme un ordinateur qui traite des bits, l'approche raisonnable me parat tre d'carter l'ide de vie aprs la mort tant que l'on ne disposera pas de suffisamment d'lments pour remettre cela en cause.

----------


## free07

> Je ne peux que te conseiller ce livre : https://www.amazon.fr/vie-apr%C3%A8s.../dp/2372460242
> 
> Dans les faits, les tmoignages vraiment troublants de patients ayant vcu une near-death experience de mmoire il y en a ... un. Les autres cas peuvent trs bien s'expliquer par le cerveau qui s'emballe  l'approche de la mort. Pour rappel, le syndrome de la paralysie du sommeil a fait croire  de nombreuses personnes qu'elles avaient t enleves par des extraterrestres avec un degr lev de ralisme qui rendait indissociable le rve de la ralit. En sachant a, peut-on rellement s'tonner que des personnes aient vcu des expriences de sortie de corps ? Le phnomne est connu, il s'agit d'une incapacit du cerveau  se raccorder au corps (proprioception). Les tmoignages de patients ayant vu des choses qu'ils n'auraient pas pu voir autrement qu'en sortant de leur corps sur la table d'opration ? Non fonds dans la majorit des cas, de nombreux protocoles ont t mis en place pour tester la thorie (marques sur les sols notamment) sans donner de rsultats.


Je ne vois toujours la que des suppositions. si je prend par exemple le phnomne de proprioception, il faut des preuves pour un cas concret ou ce phnomne aurait pu se produire, mais malheureusement, on en conclut que la proprioception peut tre une explication sans pouvoir prouver que c'est bien si qui s'est pass.




> Tu prends encore le problme  l'envers. Une thorie extraordinaire require des preuves extraordinaires. L'hypothse qu'il y ait une vie aprs la mort tient de l'extraordinaire,  l'inverse de lhypothse qu'il n'y en ait pas. L'approche raisonnable est de faire confiance  l'hypothse la moins coteuse en suppositions.


Je ne prends le problme par aucun bout, dsol si mon propos peut tre mal compris, je n'ai aucune croyance qui me permet d'avoir une quelconque approche.




> On ne peut pas prouver linexistence de quelque chose


Si, de nombreuses experiences en laboratoire sont effectues pour prouver la non existence de certains phnomnes. Cela me faite penser  un experience sur la physique quantique ( dsol mais je ne me souviens plus laquelle ) qui s'est droul sur 20 ans pour prouver la non existence d'innombrables lments qui auraient pu perturber l'exprience et les rsultats.

Pour ma part, le plus raisonnable est de penser que l'on ne sait encore rien  ce propos,  ces questions, je pense que l'on ne peut que rpondre : on ne sait pas.
Ensuite libre  chacun de pencher pour une explication ou une autre mais ce ne sont que des croyances qui nous rassurent sur le bien fond de nos penss ou certitudes.
Mon propos ne veut dire que cela et je ne vais pas continuer cette discussion ( bien qu'interessante ) car on est compltement hors sujet et je ne voudrais pas ennuyer ceux qui veulent parler du StopCOVID.

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Nos gouvernements sont en dessous de tout. Ils amnent une rponse administrativo-rpressive  un "problme" de sant publique, tout en essayant de pister les citoyens.

Le tribunal de premire instance de Bruxelles vient de donner son avis sur le sujet

----------


## Sodium

> Je ne vois toujours la que des suppositions. si je prend par exemple le phnomne de proprioception, il faut des preuves pour un cas concret ou ce phnomne aurait pu se produire, mais malheureusement, on en conclut que la proprioception peut tre une explication sans pouvoir prouver que c'est bien si qui s'est pass.


Heu des preuves on en a, tu n'es juste pas assez renseign. Ce phnomne peut se produire par exemple lors d'une crise d'angoisse qui donne l'impression de sortir, ne pas tre propritaire de son corps, on appelle a la dpersonnalisation. Des cas de maison "hantes" semblent galement pouvoir tre attribu  ces phnomne, le stress induirait un trouble de sa propre perception qui donnerait la sensation d'une prsence trangre. On pourra galement cit les cas de membres fantmes de personne amputes. L encore rien de magique, juste le cerveau qui dconne.




> Je ne prends le problme par aucun bout, dsol si mon propos peut tre mal compris, je n'ai aucune croyance qui me permet d'avoir une quelconque approche.


Considrer que l'on ne dispose pas assez d'lments pour pencher en faveur ou en dfaveur de l'existence de phnomnes est une croyance. La non-croyance, c'est prendre en compte les donnes existantes pour former les hypothses les plus rsonnables.




> Si, de nombreuses experiences en laboratoire sont effectues pour prouver la non existence de certains phnomnes. Cela me faite penser  un experience sur la physique quantique ( dsol mais je ne me souviens plus laquelle ) qui s'est droul sur 20 ans pour prouver la non existence d'innombrables lments qui auraient pu perturber l'exprience et les rsultats.


On ne prouve jamais rien avec un degr de certitude de 100% en sciences, a n'arrive tout simplement pas. On rcupre un maximum de donnes pour obtenir le degr de certitude le plus lev, la marge d'erreur la plus faible.




> Pour ma part, le plus raisonnable est de penser que l'on ne sait encore rien  ce propos,  ces questions, je pense que l'on ne peut que rpondre : on ne sait pas.


C'est rigolo que tu dises a, "on ne sait pas". Les scientifiques ont pu prdire l'existence de phnomne comme les trous noirs, ou le boson de Higgs des dcennies avant que l'on dispose d'instruments ne serais-ce que capables de les observer, et pourtant en plus de 2000 ans de religion on ne dispose d'aucun lment convainquant rendant crdible des phnomnes sortant du domaine du rel. On a plein de tmoignages certes, mais on a presque tout autant d'explications rationnelles pour ceux-ci. Il est parfaitement faux de dire que l'on ne sait rien sur ce sujet, on sait des tas de choses qui peuvent expliquer des expriences transcendantales. On sait galement pourquoi les religions existent d'un point de vue sociologique et volutif, pourquoi l'tre humain est cod pour croire  un certain degr de surnaturel.

Bref, il faut remplace le "on ne sait pas" par "je ne sais pas". "On" ne sait pas tout, mais "on" sait pas mal choses. Les mythes religieux ont t invents pour expliquer des phnomnes qui ne pouvaient  l'poque pas tre expliqus autrement. Ce n'est plus du tout le cas aujourd'hui.

----------


## tanaka59

Pour pouvoir identifier les malades  mon sens 3 choses  faire :

> un systme  l'chelle europenne pour dclarer la zone de vacances / travail ou l'on va plus que 48h
> un systme  l'chelle europenne pour dire on est frontalier de machin truc / bassin vie
> des systmes de test volontaire et alatoire (on tourne)
> des systmes de test obligatoire et alatoire (on tourne)
> des systmes de test obligatoire et planifi sur de longues priodes

C'est tre fou de penser que l'on peut contrler 100 % des mouvements des malades. Le principal est dj de savoir les reprer.

----------


## Christian_B

> Envoy par Sodium
> 
> La premire question  se poser n'est pas "y a t-il une vie aprs la mort" mais "a-t-on des raisons de croire que a soit le cas". Et la rponse est non.
> 
> 
> C'est une affirmation sans aucun fondement et preuve scientifique, la plupart des spcialistes sur cette question ne se prononcent pas. Cela me fait penser d'ailleurs  un ami qui est mdecin en ra et qui recueillent depuis plusieurs dcennies les tmoignages de patients qui ont vcu de prs leur dernier moment de vie, lorsque je lui ai demand ce qu'il pensait de ceux qui tmoignent de vision de lumire blanche ou qu'ils sont sortis de leur corps et vu ce qui se passait autour d'eux ( de leur corps physique ), il m' a dit que cela pouvait s'expliquer par des ractions chimiques du cerveau, mais il en avait aucune preuve, ce n'est qu'une supposition


Pour complter les rponses de Sodium, il faudrait aussi reprendre  la base la question dite du "rasoir d'Occam" ou du "principe de parcimonie"  qui est une des base le la science moderne. Je ne vais pas entrer dans une discussion dtaille des nombreuses formulations et justifications (faciles  retrouver) mais essayer d'expliquer ce qui me parat mal fond dans des hypothses arbitraires, sans signification claire et sans lien prcis avec des observations ou expriences solidement vrifies et avec le corpus des connaissances tablies.
Et dans les arguments faussement symtriques du style "vous ne pouvez pas prouver le contraire".
En effet il est trop facile d'imaginer une foule  peu prs illimite de suppositions vagues et arbitraires en tous genres : 
dieux, dmons, visites d'extraterrestres, sirnes, monstre du Loch Ness, abominable homme des neige, trolls, pouvoirs magiques, superstitions, fantmes, horla, "grands anciens", dryades, etc.
Puis de dfier les sceptiques et notamment les chercheurs de prouver le contraire. Comme s'ils n'avaient rien d'autre  faire que passer leur temps  essayer de vider ce tonneau des danades (autres tres mythiques  ::zoubi:: ).

Cas de la "vie aprs la mort" : le mot "vie" ne correspond plus seulement  des ralits constatables depuis toujours, longtemps sans comprhension, mais  des phnomnes tudis par la biologie (y compris depuis quelques dcennies la biologie molculaire), la palontologie, etc. Vu la grande complexit de la vie, on en sait et on en ignore beaucoup.
Mais du moins est-il clair que l'arrt des fonctions vitales et la dcomposition qui en rsulte signe la fin de la vie.
Dans ces conditions, l'expression "vie aprs la mort" ne renvoie qu' un sens archaque (non prcis ou dfini) sans rapport avec des observations ou un souci de vrification mthodique ( peu prs absent des conceptions mdivales ou antrieures).
A quoi la reconnatrait-on si elle existait ? Comment l'observerait-on et tudierait-on ses proprits? l'expression ne prendrait sens que si ces questions taient poses par les "croyants" et donnaient des rponses prcises bases sur des observations rptables, dont une explication en rapport avec le monde dj tudi paratrait exclue.
Quel rapport avec des expriences de "tunnel lumineux" ou analogues slectionnes parmi les nombreuses dclarations diverses de mourants ou de gens ayant cru qu'ils allaient mourir ? Et ce dans le contexte extrme et fortement stressant de l'agonie produisant des tats mentaux inhabituels, proches de ceux des drogus (dont les divers vcus tranges ne prouvent rien non plus).
Il n'est pas tonnant que les tentatives d'explication srieusement fondes (sur la neuro-psychologie) soient encore fragmentaires et discutes, tant donn que le psychisme est l'objet d'tude le plus difficile. Et pour pousser ces tudes plus loin, il faudrait par exemple utiliser un scanner crbral (avec un mourant volontaire, ce qui n'a rien d'vident).
Cette situation d'ignorance partielle n'apporte rien en faveur d'explications fantasmatiques (i. e. imaginaires) comme celle de la "vie aprs la mort".

P-S : quand aux "hors sujet" dbordant du sujet initial, ils sont largement admis sur ce forum, pour peu qu'ils donnent lieu  des discussions d'un ton acceptable sur des questions de quelque intrt.

----------


## Sodium

Les scanners et autres expriences sur des personnes au moment de la mort ont t faite, ce qui a donn pas mal d'infos sur ce qui se passe exactement au moment du passage de vie  trpas.

On ne pourra jamais prouver qu'il n'y a rien aprs la vie. Par contre, on peut tudier les phnomnes qui pour beaucoup de gens sont des signes de celles-ci et gnralement constater que c'est parfaitement explicable.

C'est pareil pour le divin. Les dieux ont t invents pour donner une explication  l'apparition de la terre, de la vie etc. Aujourd'hui on comprends beaucoup mieux leur origine, a ne prouve pas que les dieux n'existent pas mais a fait une raison en moins d'y croire.

Quand on accumule les preuves contre l'aspect surnaturel des phnomnes qui font que les gens sont croyants (d'autant plus que le tmoignage humain est la pire preuve imaginable), au final a ne laisse pas beaucoup de raisons de croire. Mais on ne pourra jamais prouver, comme on ne peut pas prouver l'inexistence de mon donut invisible.

----------


## tanaka59

> Les scanners et autres expriences sur des personnes au moment de la mort ont t faite, ce qui a donn pas mal d'infos sur ce qui se passe exactement au moment du passage de vie  trpas.
> 
> On ne pourra jamais prouver qu'il n'y a rien aprs la vie. Par contre, on peut tudier les phnomnes qui pour beaucoup de gens sont des signes de celles-ci et gnralement constater que c'est parfaitement explicable.
> 
> C'est pareil pour le divin. Les dieux ont t invents pour donner une explication  l'apparition de la terre, de la vie etc. Aujourd'hui on comprends beaucoup mieux leur origine, a ne prouve pas que les dieux n'existent pas mais a fait une raison en moins d'y croire.
> 
> Quand on accumule les preuves contre l'aspect surnaturel des phnomnes qui font que les gens sont croyants (d'autant plus que le tmoignage humain est la pire preuve imaginable), au final a ne laisse pas beaucoup de raisons de croire. Mais on ne pourra jamais prouver, comme on ne peut pas prouver l'inexistence de mon donut invisible.


C'tait l'un de mes sujets de philo : prouvez que dieu existe, comme prouvez qu'il n'existe pas.

----------


## Christian_B

> C'tait l'un de mes sujets de philo : prouvez que dieu existe, comme prouvez qu'il n'existe pas.


C'tait une anecdote marquante du film "Ridicule" de Patrice Leconte.
L'argument d'autorit froce de Louis XVI avait provoqu la chute du courtisan trop astucieux.

Aujourd'hui le ridicule serait plutt le lot des promoteurs de l'application dont nous sommes supposs discuter ...  ::):

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

* StopCovid na pas obtenu les rsultats esprs , reconnat le Premier ministre franais, Jean Castex*
*Qui voque le dfaut de communication autour de lapplication comme cause de son chec*

*Avec 1,8 million dactivations et seulement 14 notifications au terme du mois de juin de lanne en cours, lon se posait dj des questions sur lutilit et lefficacit de lapplication StopCovid France disponible pour les smartphones tournant sur Android et iOS depuis le 2 juin 2020. La lutte contre la pandmie se poursuit en France et si lon peut continuer  dbattre sur lutilit de lapplication, le moins quon puisse dire est quelle est inefficace. Cest ce que confirme une sortie du Premier ministre franais qui reconnat que  lapplication na pas obtenu les rsultats que lon esprait.  Loin de toutes considrations techniques, Jean Castex voque plutt le dfaut de communication autour de lapplication comme cause de son chec.* 



*Les raisons techniques de lchec de StopCovid France sont pourtant nombreuses*

StopCovid s'appuie sur la technologie Bluetooth qui permet aux smartphones d'identifier des appareils  proximit (couteurs, enceintes, imprimantes...) et non de recueillir des donnes de golocalisation. Lide est de retracer l'historique des relations sociales des tiers qui installent lapplication dans les jours qui font suite  son installation. Les raisons pour lesquelles on tait en droit de sattendre  un bide sont nombreuses : 

*StopCovid est optionnel et pose des questions en lien sur la surveillance de masse*

Linstallation de StopCovid se fait sur la base du volontariat. Cest une recommandation de la Commission de lUE destine  respecter le cadre du RGPD. Seulement, elle soulve des inquitudes en lien  la surveillance de masse. En effet, StopCovid est architectur sur un modle centralis qui ouvre la possibilit de transmission de donnes mdicales potentiellement sensibles  une seule source.

*Tout le monde ne dispose pas de smartphones*

Pre de 23 % de la population en France ne possde pas de tlphone dit intelligent, daprs Statista.  cela, il faut ajouter le cas des personnes (13 millions environ) qui ne savent pas se servir des outils numriques et qui pourraient avoir du mal  faire fonctionner StopCovid. 

*Quid du Bluetooth ?* 

La technologie Bluetooth sur laquelle se base l'application StopCovid ne serait pas suffisamment prcise pour permettre de mesurer si l'on se trouvait  plus (ou moins) des deux mtres de distanciation sociale recommands par les autorits sanitaires, sa porte pouvant aller de moins d'un mtre  prs de 400 mtres. La qualit du signal aussi dpendrait du terminal utilis, de sa batterie et de ses composants, et autres.

*StopCovid France nest pas la seule application  faire un bide*

Les chiffres parlent un peu plus de trois mois aprs le lancement des dernires applications de suivi de la propagation du coronavirus par smartphones. Le moins quon puisse dire est que lapproche centralise ou pas ne connat pas de succs. Dun pays  lautre, le dnominateur commun est que les pourcentages dinstallation des applications sont trs en de de ceux requis pour quelle soit efficace.

Japon : 126 millions dhabitants ; 7,7 millions de tlchargements de lapplication de suivi ; seulement 27 cas positifs signals par cette dernire. Italie : 60 millions dhabitants ; 4,2 millions de tlchargements de lappli ; Allemagne : 83 millions dhabitants ; 16 millions dinstallations de lapplication lance par le gouvernement. Ce sont des chiffres de la BBC qui prsentent une tendance similaire  ceux dun sondage de Sensor Tower, lequel rvle que seuls 3,1 % des Franais ont adopt lapplication StopCovid. Les experts sont clairs sur la question : la plus grande majorit doit procder  linstallation de lapplication lance par les autorits dun pays donn pour quelle puisse rendre satisfaction. Une tude publie par l'Universit d'Oxford (pour ne citer que celle-l) rvle qu'une telle application ne peut tre utile que si elle tait utilise par plus de 60 % dune population. 


*Le difficile quilibre entre droits individuels et intrt gnral*

Les pays o ces dispositifs de suivi (de la propagation du virus via smartphones) ont du succs sont ceux qui ont mis en place des politiques de gestion qui scartent de celles mises en uvre dans des espaces comme lUE sur un point principal : celui en lien  la question de volontariat.

Dans le cas de Singapour, les personnes susceptibles d'avoir t exposes au nouveau coronavirus (en particulier celles qui revenaient de l'tranger) ont t soumises  des priodes d'isolement  domicile de 14 jours. Les patients confirms pour leur part ont t hospitaliss. Pour faire respecter les priodes d'isolement  domicile, les fonctionnaires demandaient aux citoyens d'activer les services de golocalisation sur leur smartphone et de cliquer de faon priodique sur un lien envoy par SMS. Ce lien signalait leur position, confirmant qu'ils restaient effectivement chez eux. Ces derniers devaient rpondre aux messages dans un court laps de temps pour empcher que des tiers ne trichent en laissant leur tlphone pendant quils saventurent  lextrieur. En sus, les autorits ont procd  des descentes sur le terrain pour confirmer la localisation des personnes places en quarantaine. 

 Tawan, les porteurs potentiels du virus sont dots d'un smartphone quip d'un GPS et dune application de pistage. Ces dispositifs font office de  barrire lectronique  et permettent de garantir que les personnes en quarantaine restent chez elles en prvenant les forces de lordre si ces dernires sortent de quarantaine, sloignent de leur domicile ou teignent leur tlphone. La police locale appelle jusqu deux fois par jour pour sassurer que les personnes en isolement se trouvent l o ils devraient tre. 

Source : France Inter 

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  tes-vous en accord avec lavis selon lequel linstallation de StopCovid sur la base du volontariat est pour beaucoup dans lexplication de son chec ?
 ::fleche::  Suivi de la propagation du coronavirus par smartphones : quest-ce qui na pas march selon vous ? Quels sont les facteurs qui expliquent cet chec 

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Immuni, l'application italienne de suivi des contacts, est dveloppe en open source sous la version 3 de la licence GNU Affero General Public
 ::fleche::  StopCovid : l'application de contact tracing est enfin disponible sur iOS et Android, les utilisateurs avaient d'abord tlcharg en grand nombre une app catalane qui porte pratiquement le mme nom
 ::fleche::  Un restaurant aux Pays-Bas fait appel  des robots serveurs comme moyen pour rduire les contacts interhumains et faire respecter la distance sociale
 ::fleche::  Covid-19 : la premire application mobile de traage de contacts au monde utilisant l'API Google-Apple est lance, SwissCovid tant teste  grande chelle en tant que projet pilote

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans le cas de Singapour, les personnes susceptibles d'avoir t exposes au nouveau coronavirus (en particulier celles qui revenaient de l'tranger) ont t soumises  des priodes d'isolement  domicile de 14 jours. Les patients confirms pour leur part ont t hospitaliss. Pour faire respecter les priodes d'isolement  domicile, les fonctionnaires demandaient aux citoyens d'activer les services de golocalisation sur leur smartphone et de cliquer de faon priodique sur un lien envoy par SMS. Ce lien signalait leur position, confirmant qu'ils restaient effectivement chez eux. Ces derniers devaient rpondre aux messages dans un court laps de temps pour empcher que des tiers ne trichent en laissant leur tlphone pendant quils saventurent  lextrieur. En sus, les autorits ont procd  des descentes sur le terrain pour confirmer la localisation des personnes places en quarantaine. 
> 
>  Tawan, les porteurs potentiels du virus sont dots d'un smartphone quip d'un GPS et dune application de pistage. Ces dispositifs font office de  barrire lectronique  et permettent de garantir que les personnes en quarantaine restent chez elles en prvenant les forces de lordre si ces dernires sortent de quarantaine, sloignent de leur domicile ou teignent leur tlphone. La police locale appelle jusqu deux fois par jour pour sassurer que les personnes en isolement se trouvent l o ils devraient tre.


Ce serait plus simple de faire porter des bracelets lectronique aux malades  ::P:  ::mouarf::  (mais a coterait plus cher)
Singapour et Tawan ont bien gr la crise, mais ce n'est pas la premire fois que a leur arrive alors ils sont un peu rod.




> tes-vous en accord avec lavis selon lequel linstallation de StopCovid sur la base du volontariat est pour beaucoup dans lexplication de son chec ?


Si on tait oblig d'installer l'application forcment qu'il y aurait eu plus de tlchargements...
De toute faon il n'y avait pas assez de tests pour que l'application serve  quelque chose, je comprend qu'elle n'ait intress personne.

Lors de la prochaine pandmie peut-tre que le gouvernement imposera une technologie de traage.
Pour le moment on espre que le SARS-CoV-2 disparaisse comme le SARS-CoV-1 et le MERS-CoV.

----------


## brulain

Dans le contexte actuel, la mission des managers qui nous gouvernent est triple :
Favoriser le business des entreprises pharmaceutiques (vaccin  venir).Ralentir la grogne montante depuis de nombreux mois.Se protger au mieux d'ventuelles consquences juridiques.

Leur bidule est un ingrdient du 3me point qui, comme le reste, ne sert  rien, ce qui constitue un moindre mal.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Favoriser le business des entreprises pharmaceutiques (vaccin  venir).


Plein d'industries ont souffert (tourisme, bars, concerts, festivals, boite de nuit, culture  ::ptdr:: , etc), les gouvernements pensent qu'un vaccin serait la solution miracle qui permettrait un retour  la normal.
Il me semble que le SARS-CoV-1 et le MERS-CoV ont disparu avant que les vaccins ne soient prt.
On pourrait peut-tre arrter se dlire de masque et de distanciation sociale sans que a provoque une saturation des lits de ranimation.

Aujourd'hui on voit bien que plein de gens sont malades alors qu'ils n'ont aucun symptme, a veut dire que la maladie n'est pas si mchante que a... 
Et de toute faon qui respecte rellement le protocole ? Est-ce que vous dtruisez votre masque en papier 4h aprs l'avoir sortie de sa boite ? Normalement il ne faut pas l'enlever, le remettre, le ranger dans sa boite  gant ou dans sa poche, etc.




> Ralentir la grogne montante depuis de nombreux mois.


Le confinement a bien calm tout le monde.
Mais c'est vrai que les mouvements de contestation pourraient gagner des membres  cause de l'aggravation de la crise conomique.
Devoir porter un masque au bureau a ne risque pas de calmer les gens qui bossent dans un bureau... a casse les pieds comme on dit dans le jargon.




> ne sert  rien


 Singapour et  Taiwan ce genre de technologie a un peu aid.
a peut tre utile de recevoir un message qui te prvient que t'as t en contact avec des gens qui viennent d'tre dclar positives, comme a tu vas te faire tester, si t'es positif tu t'isoles sinon tu continues ta vie normalement.

En France c'tait la catastrophe, il n'y avait pas de test, pas de masque, donc on ne pouvait que confiner tout le monde pour gagner du temps (ce qui est vraiment nul comme bricolage, mais on ne pouvait pas faire mieux malheureusement  ::(: ).
Les checs permettent d'apprendre et de s'amliorer, la France va retenir des leons ^^

----------


## watchinofoye

> tes-vous en accord avec lavis selon lequel linstallation de StopCovid sur la base du volontariat est pour beaucoup dans lexplication de son chec ?
>  Suivi de la propagation du coronavirus par smartphones : quest-ce qui na pas march selon vous ? Quels sont les facteurs qui expliquent cet chec


En admettant qu'il soit possible d'obliger les gens  installer l'application (quid des gens qui n'ont pas de smartphones, par choix ou par contrainte ?), a n'aurait vraiment eu d'effet que si les gens se soumettaient au bon vouloir de l'Etat, ce qui est loin d'tre le cas en Europe (heureusement, d'ailleurs). Une obligation aurait trs probablement provoqu une ractance de la part des gens, qui auraient trouv des combines (comme dsactiver le Bluetooth, l'installer sur un vieux smartphone secondaire qui reste bien sagement  la maison).
De plus, l'application n'est pas vraiment fiable, soulve certaines questions sur son implmentation douteuse et choque par le cot de sa maintenance. Si on veut chercher des causes de son chec, je proposerais plutt de chercher de ce ct-l.

----------


## pierre-y

A si il y a eu les rsultats voulu. La boite du bon copain qui a eu a en charge c'est fait un max de bl dessus et si je ne me plante a mme surfactur les serveurs.

----------


## Hixpe

Pour avoir essayer d'utiliser leur application, il y a aussi 2 points qui sont rdhibitoire pour l'utilisation d'un par le plus grand nombre (point de vue sans prise en compte du risque de divulgation de donnes personnelles)
Dsactivation rgulire et automatique de l'application, il faut rgulirement la ractiver.Et pendant plus de 10 jours aprs une priode de fonctionnement normal (environ 1 semaine), lorsque je cliquais sur le bouton "j'active StopCovid", j'avais systmatiquement un message du genre: "impossible d'activer StopCovid. StopCovid est victime de son succs". Au bout de 10 jour, j'avais une application morte sur le tlphone  laquelle je ne m'intressais plus... du coup poubelle.

----------


## Aspartame

mon porte-monaie de contribuable crache  la figure des opportunistes de service pour qui cette application , au destin pourtant vident , a t un tremplin , une mane financire ou une mane politique.

je suis par principe contre la violence, mais au vu des dessous voqus dans cette affaire , je pense que les payeurs ont le droit d'tre haineux !

----------


## Steinvikel

Comme dit prcdemment, les raisons de l'chec sont :
- le manque de transparence de l'application
- l'opacit du cot serveur (qui est centralis, non distribu)
- le comportement douteux du dveloppement --> audit de conformit, puis abus de modification  outrance aprs avoir communiqu les rsultats de l'audit.
- cot incohrent du systme (ou en tout cas, mal argument)
...
et surtout :
- la dfiance et mfiance du peuple envers son gouvernement
Je suppose que le facteur principal de comparaison d'adoption entre les pays, est li  la dfiance et de mfiance du peuple envers son gouvernement.
Je constate galement , qu'aucun pays au monde n'a p dpasser le 1/4 de la population en terme d'*ACTIVATION* ...et bien videmment, le chiffre sur les *utilisateurs uniques* sont passs sous la porte, ainsi que le nombre d'*utilisateurs simultans* ...ou  minima le nombre d'utilisateur unique par semaines sur telle ou telle priode.

Bref, mon tonnement est que finalement, mme les nophytes ont boud cette appli... et je suis curieux de savoir pour quelles raisons.  ::):

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

> [...]


Je pense que tu as voqu la raison principale: la perte quasi totale de confiance envers les gouvernements.

La crise du covid a t, et est toujours, un immense terrain de test de l'asservissement de la population. Dans une de nos provinces belges (sorte de niveau de pouvoir inutile et coteux  l'chelle du confetti belge), le gouverneur provincial (sorte de petit potentat local inutile et grassement pay) a dcid que tout le monde devait avoir un masque sur soi , pas forcment le porter, mais l'avoir  sa disposition, sous peine d'amende sale.

Que ce masque trane dans le fond de ta poche tout chiffonn, sale, etc, et donc soit inefficace voire potentiellement source de plus de problmes que de solutions, ce nuisible inutile s'en fout, il veut que tu puisses montrer ton masque  un policier. Les drives tatiques de cette "crise sanitaire" sont immenses, et la mfiance, toujours lgitime, envers ceux qui gouvernent s'est mue en un rejet pur et simple des institutions.

----------


## Steinvikel

Le rejet n'tait-il pas dj prsent avant ?

Ca, plus le continuel manque de transparence, alimente une xacerbation de ce rejet.

C'est con comme le Monde, mais a ne vient pas de la dernire pluie. ^^'

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Application StopCovid : clture de la mise en demeure  lencontre du ministre des Solidarits et de la Sant,*
*Les proccupations de la CNIL ont t prises en compte dans les nouvelles mesures* 

La Prsidente de la CNIL avait rendu publique, le 20 juillet 2020, une dcision de mise en demeure  lencontre du ministre des Solidarits et de la Sant concernant le traitement des donnes personnelles mis en uvre dans le cadre de lapplication StopCovid France. En effet, aprs des oprations de contrles ralises par la CNIL au mois de juin, la Commission a relev plusieurs manquements aux dispositions du RGPD et  la loi Informatique et Liberts. Cependant, les lments de rponse apports par le ministre au cours du mois daot ont permis de dmontrer que les manquements constats lors du contrle avaient cess. 

Le ministre a en effet pris les mesures ncessaires pour se mettre en conformit avec les injonctions de la mise en demeure. Cest ainsi que le 3 septembre 2020, la Prsidente de la CNIL a dcid de procder  la clture de la mise en demeure adresse au ministre des Solidarits et de la Sant.  Au regard des lments de rponse apports, je vous informe que jai dcid de procder  la clture de votre dossier ainsi que de la procdure de contrle n 2020-097C , a dclar, dans un communiqu, lautorit administrative indpendante franaise. 


Pour combattre la pandmie du covid-19 et surtout russir la stratgie de dconfinement mene par le gouvernement, le ministre franais des Solidarits et de la Sant a propos, depuis dbut juin dans PlayStore de Google et App Store dApple, une application dnomme StopCovid France, disponible pour les smartphones tournant sur iOS et Android. 

StopCovid est une application mobile de recherche des contacts dploye dans le cadre de la pandmie de Covid-19 en France et destine  avertir d'une ventuelle transmission avec une personne infecte. StopCovid France permet  chaque utilisateur d'enregistrer un historique de contacts avec d'autres utilisateurs, c'est--dire une information relative  la proximit entre deux terminaux mobiles. Elle permet  l'utilisateur de se dclarer diagnostiqu ou dpist au virus SARS-CoV 2. Elle permet galement aux utilisateurs d'tre informs qu'ils ont t  proximit d'au moins un autre utilisateur diagnostiqu positif.

Le tlchargement et l'utilisation de lapplication reposent sur une dmarche volontaire de la part de l'utilisateur. StopCovid France fonctionne grce  la conservation de l'historique de proximit, constitu des pseudonymes mis par les smartphones via la technologie Bluetooth  basse consommation. En pratique, une fois installe et les fonctionnalits actives, l'application met des messages Bluetooth spcifiques et en reoit en provenance d'autres smartphones sur lesquels elle a t installe et active.

*Les manquements relevs par la CNIL en Juillet*

Lagence publique CNIL a procd  trois oprations de contrles de lApplication au cours du mois de juin dernier. Bien que ces contrles avaient permis de constater que le fonctionnement de lapplication StopCovid respectait pour lessentiel les exigences de protection de la vie prive et des donnes personnelles des utilisateurs, la CNIL avait nanmoins relev plusieurs manquements aux dispositions du RGPD et  la loi Informatique et Liberts. 

La Prsidente avait donc mis en demeure le ministre de mettre lapplication Stopcovid en conformit dans le dlai dun mois sur les points suivants : 

Veiller  ce que la nouvelle version de lapplication, qui permet de nenvoyer que lhistorique de proximit, soit gnralise ;Complter linformation fournie aux utilisateurs de lapplication sur les destinataires de ces donnes, sur les oprations de lecture des informations prsentes sur les quipements terminaux (ralises via la technologie recaptcha) et le droit de refuser ces oprations de lecture ;Complter le contrat de sous-traitance conclu entre le ministre et INRIA conformment aux exigences du RGPD ;Complter lanalyse dimpact relative  la protection des donnes (AIPD) sur des traitements de donnes raliss  des fins de scurit.
Du fait de la prsence de donnes mdicales, donc sensibles, dans ce projet, le ministre de la Sant a t dsign comme responsable lgal du traitement, et donc linterlocuteur de la CNIL. En juillet, lagence avait galement demand au gouvernement de se prononcer quant  lefficacit de lapplication dans la lutte contre lpidmie. Le gendarme des donnes personnelles a rappel dans son communiqu  lpoque que  cette mise en demeure nest pas une sanction. Aucune suite ne sera donne  cette procdure si le ministre des Solidarits et de la Sant se conforme au RGPD et  la loi Informatique et Liberts dans le dlai imparti . 

StopCovid France a beaucoup t critique,  la fois sur son principe et sur les choix techniques faits par le gouvernement. Le Premier ministre franais, Jean Castex, a lui-mme reconnu lors dune interview en aot que  StopCovid n'a pas obtenu les rsultats esprs .  Nous savions par avance que tester grandeur nature, pour la premire fois, un tel outil dans le cadre de cette pidmie serait particulirement difficile. Et je vous fais observer que nous ne sommes pas le seul pays  faire ce constat. Ce nest pas loutil majeur de lutte contre la pandmie, jen conviens volontiers , a-t-il ajout.  


*Les nouvelles mesures prises pour la mise en conformit de StopCovid France*

Un premier point de mise en conformit de lapplication concerne les versions de StopCovid. Selon la CNIL, les utilisateurs disposant de la premire version de lapplication (v1.0) se voient dsormais afficher un cran de mise  jour les empchant dactiver lapplication ou de remonter leurs donnes de contact sans procder  une mise  jour pralable. Cette premire version de StopCovid ne contenait aucun filtrage local de lhistorique des contacts, le filtrage seffectuant au niveau du serveur central.

Suite  la mise en demeure, la nouvelle version de lapplication (v1.1) impose quant  elle un prfiltrage de lhistorique des contacts de lutilisateur au niveau du tlphone. En consquence, il est dsormais impossible que lintgralit de lhistorique des contacts de lutilisateur remonte vers le serveur central, sans prfiltrage au niveau du tlphone, daprs lagence publique.

Dans une seconde mesure prise par le ministre de la Sant, le systme na plus recours au systme de  reCaptcha  propos par la socit amricaine Google. Le captcha est un outil qui vrifie quune application ou un service est bien utilis par une personne, et non pas un programme. Il ny a donc plus doprations de lecture et dcriture sur le terminal en lien avec cette technologie, mme pour les utilisateurs de la premire version de lapplication (v1.0).

Le ministre a aussi indiqu dans les mentions dinformation fournies aux utilisateurs de lapplication que cest lINRIA qui est le destinataire des donnes personnelles. Le ministre a galement complt les clauses de son contrat de sous-traitance avec INRIA, afin quy figure lensemble des informations exiges par le RGPD. Enfin, l'analyse d'impact relative  la protection des donnes de lapplication StopCovid a bien t complte sagissant des mesures de scurit permettant de prvenir certaines attaques informatiques. Cette mesure a t prise suite  la polmique sur la collecte des adresses IP, ncessaire dans une optique de scurit. 

 Les mesures prises par le ministre des Solidarits et de la Sant quant  linformation des utilisateurs de lapplication, aux clauses du contrat de sous-traitance avec INRIA et au contenu de lAIPD sont conformes aux injonctions de la mise en demeure , a dit la CNIL dans son communiqu.  

Aprs ces mises  jour, la Prsidente de la CNIL a considr que le ministre des Solidarits et de la Sant stait mis en conformit avec le RGPD et la loi Informatique et Liberts, et a dcid de procder  la clture de la procdure.

Source : CNIL

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quels commentaires faites-vous des nouvelles mesures prises par le ministre des Solidarits et de la Sant ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que ces mesures permettront  lapplication StopCovid France dtre massivement utilise ? 

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  StopCovid : la CNIL relve plusieurs irrgularits sur l'application, et donne un mois au ministre des Solidarits et de la Sant pour corriger les diffrents problmes
 ::fleche::  StopCovid : l'association anticorruption ANTICOR s'interroge sur le cot de maintenance de l'application, et alerte le parquet national financier sur des soupons de favoritisme
fleche: Covid-19 : seuls 3,1 % des Franais ont tlcharg l'application StopCovid, selon une tude de Sensor Tower
 ::fleche::   StopCovid n'a pas obtenu les rsultats esprs , reconnat le Premier ministre franais, Jean Castex, qui voque le dfaut de communication autour de l'application comme cause de son chec

----------


## alexetgus

Si leur appli ne permet pas de golocaliser, elle permet au moins de savoir avec qui on trane.
Si 2 tlphones restent "lis" plus de 15 minutes, c'est que les personnes sont ensemble.

Et rien que a, a me suffit pour ne pas installer l'appli. Je n'ai plus confiance en mon gouvernement depuis Tchernobyl !  ::(: 
Les Masques ? Y en a pas. Ca tombe bien, c'est inutile et vous ne savez pas les porter bande de crtins.
Les masques ? Ca y est, y en a ! C'est obligatoire de les porter !

Notre gouvernement ne sait faire que ne nous mentir, et ce depuis que je suis tout petit...  ::aie::

----------


## Christian_B

Je trouve que publier un nouvel article (avec peu d'informations nouvelles) sur une question qui a t largement commente par de nombreux intervenants depuis la mois de mars sent un peu le rchauff.
Commenter sur le fond revient  rpter les mmes arguments. Pour ma part je me contenterai de me rjouir qu'une appli aussi douteuse ait fait un bide et je la considre comme enterre.

----------


## MClerc

C'est peut-tre l'occasion de rappeler qu'il existe en France une dfinition lgale du risque de contamination. Le dcret paru au JORF du 31 mai, prcisment pour StopCovid, prcise qu'il y a risque sous deux conditions : moins de 1 m et pendant plus de 15 mn. 
Ceci a d'ailleurs t confirm par Salomon :   Ce nest pas quelquun que vous croisez ou que vous contrlez sur un trottoir qui vous contamine. Il faut tre  moins de 1 mtre en face  face, pendant environ un quart dheure   (Jrme Salomon, visioconfrence avec le directeur gnral de la Sant, pour qu'il rassure les policiers (31 aot 2020)).
Il y a donc beaucoup de surenchre injustifie, en particulier concernant le port du masque  l'extrieur.

----------


## Christian_B

[Envoy par erreur version incomplte, voir message suivant]

----------


## Christian_B

> Forcment, on te montre les endroits touristiques. Plus de touriste = plus personne.[...]
> Par contre, va faire un tour sur un quai de Seine, dans les rues des quartiers d'habitation, aux abords des parcs etc... il y a du monde.]


Il faudrait quand mme tenir compte de la date du message de Ryu2000 (24/3/2020). Pendant le confinement, de nombreux lieux taient videmment peu frquents, mme si les photos montrent des cas extrmes.
Pendant les semaines qui ont suivi le confinement (et mme en Juillet-aot du fait des congs) on pouvait constater une situation intermdiaire avec nettement moins de gens que d'habitude par exemple dans le mtro  Paris aux heures de pointe.
Mais cet effet s'attnue du plus en plus et il n'est plus rare de voir des gens quasiment "entasss" sans prise de distance suffisante dans les mtros (ou mme rcemment une fois dans un ascenseur RATP). Beaucoup de gens ne veulent pas attendre (un temps indtermin) un mtro peu charg et certains sont assez impatients pour ne mme pas attendre le mtro suivant ou le retour de l'ascenseur.

La commodit (et peut-tre le stress des transports) l'emportent par moments sur les prcautions.
De mme on voit souvent plusieurs personnes attables ensemble, sans masque, ce qui est invitable si on boit ou mange. L c'est la convivialit qui l'emporte sur la prudence. Ce qui peut se comprendre.
Malgr tout, globalement, la majorit des gens sont bien plus prudents que dans le pass. Si on remonte un peu loin, au Moyen-ge, certains bravaient dlibrment le risque de la peste (sans commune mesure avec le risque actuel), ce qui ne serait gure plausible aujourd'hui.

----------


## Christian_B

> [...]Le dcret paru au JORF du 31 mai, prcisment pour StopCovid, prcise qu'il y a risque sous deux conditions : moins de 1 m et pendant plus de 15 mn. 
> Ceci a d'ailleurs t confirm par Salomon :   Ce nest pas quelquun que vous croisez ou que vous contrlez sur un trottoir qui vous contamine. Il faut tre  moins de 1 mtre en face  face, pendant environ un quart dheure   (Jrme Salomon, visioconfrence avec le directeur gnral de la Sant, pour qu'il rassure les policiers (31 aot 2020)).


Il ne faudrait quand mme pas confondre dcisions et dclarations officielles simplistes avec la ralit objective, d'ailleurs difficile  connatre et trs variable selon les circonstances.
Il est vident que le risque ne disparat pas  1m05 (ou plus) ou avec 14mn de proximit (ou moins), ce qui ridiculise la formule "Il faut tre ...". Le risque diminue progressivement en fonction de la distance et dpend de faon cruciale d'autres facteurs. Par exemple tre face  face ou dos  dos  la mme distance est compltement diffrent quand au risque, vu la direction du souffle.

Le principe de base (mprisant) des "zautorits" est "les gens sont cons, faisons simple" (et mme simpliste).
Les applications concrtes aussi sont parfois folkloriques, excessives ou illogiques. Par exemple dans le mtro parisien, les siges abattants sont tous condamns (on ne sait pourquoi) ... et souvent juste devant (sous le sige s'il tait ouvert) il y a le macaron indiquant une place debout recommande  :8O:   ::?: . C'est tellement absurde que personne ne respecte cette interdiction, y compris moi s'il n'y a personne trop prs. Et on ne tient aucun compte de la fatigue ou des gens gs ou autres qui ne peuvent pas rester longtemps debout.

On pourrait faire un long catalogue des dcisions rgaliennes absurdes lies au COVID  19, comme  l'poque du confinement, la rgle d'une limite de 1 km y compris  la campagne (parfois loin des magasins), ou actuellement les amendes pour non port du masque dans des endroits dserts.

----------


## transgohan

> Le principe de base (mprisant) des "zautorits" est "les gens sont cons, faisons simple" (et mme simpliste).


Je ne vois pas en quoi simplifier les cas est mprisant... 
On le fait tous les jours dans tous les domaines en technique quand on parle  des managers/commerciaux/clients/ect.




> Les applications concrtes aussi sont parfois folkloriques, excessives ou illogiques. Par exemple dans le mtro parisien, les siges abattants sont tous condamns (on ne sait pourquoi)


Pour viter d'avoir  les dsinfecter  chaque station, car on se doute bien que personne ne passera un coup de lingette dessus aprs chaque utilisation.
Pas du tout le mme principe pour les siges non amovibles car il n'y a pas besoin d'utiliser ses mains pour s'y assoir.

----------


## Christian_B

> Pour viter d'avoir  les dsinfecter  chaque station, car on se doute bien que personne ne passera un coup de lingette dessus aprs chaque utilisation.
> Pas du tout le mme principe pour les siges non amovibles car il n'y a pas besoin d'utiliser ses mains pour s'y assoir.


Prcaution illusoire et excessive, car sinon il faudrait, sur le mme principe :
- interdire de toucher les rampes des escaliers (avec risques de chute  la cl, voire impossibilit pour certains) ou mettre quelqu'un devant chaque rampe pour passer rgulirement un dsinfectant.
- de mme, mettre un portier devant chaque porte d'tablissement ouvert au public (et je ne parle pas des toilettes). ::roll:: 

Il y a ncessairement des compromis tenant compte du maintien d'un mode de vie  peu prs normal, sinon les problmes pratiques (et psychologiques) finissent par tre pires que la maladie. Aucune mesure acceptable ne permet d'empcher toute transmission.

Bon, nous avons quand chapp quand mme au pire, c'est  dire la possibilit envisage un temps de confiner  domicile les personnes de plus de 65 ans (c'est  dire non productives, selon la logique caractristique du pouvoir actuel).

----------


## transgohan

> Prcaution illusoire et excessive, car sinon il faudrait, sur le mme principe :
> - interdire de toucher les rampes des escaliers (avec risques de chute  la cl, voire impossibilit pour certains) ou mettre quelqu'un devant chaque rampe pour passer rgulirement un dsinfectant.
> - de mme, mettre un portier devant chaque porte d'tablissement ouvert au public (et je ne parle pas des toilettes).


Je garde tes comparaisons et j'hyperbole.
Tu prfres simplement traverser une salle remplie de gaz, ou bien y rester 15 minutes avant d'en sortir ?

----------


## Christian_B

> Je ne vois pas en quoi simplifier les cas est mprisant... 
> On le fait tous les jours dans tous les domaines en technique quand on parle  des managers/commerciaux/clients/ect.


a dpend. Rduire des notions techniques complexes  des principes simplifis mais essentiellement justes est une chose. Supposer que la plupart des gens ne peuvent pas comprendre que le risque varie progressivement selon la distance (ce qui est intuitif) en est une autre.
Pour moi, plus les directives sont simplifies parfois jusqu' l'absurdit, par exemple prvoir de mettre des amendes  une personne sans masque y compris dans un lieu dsert ou laisser entendre qu'tre  50 cm de quelqu'un pendant 5 mn n'est pas risqu, moins elles sont prises au srieux. Heureusement la majorit des gens adaptent leur comportement aux circonstances (quoique selon une apprciation et une rigueur variable d'une personne  l'autre).

----------


## Christian_B

La discussion rcente sur l'opportunit d'interdire dans le mtro les siges abattants est ridiculise par un des changements  vue de l'attitude de la RATP, qui passe d'une forte restriction  une absence totale de restriction sur l'emploi des siges, sans un mot d'explication ou de recommandations sur le site de la RATP  ::?: 

C'est un des nombreux exemples de la gestion chaotique et mprisante de la crise sanitaire  ::(: 

P-S : 


> Je garde tes comparaisons et j'hyperbole.
> Tu prfres simplement traverser une salle remplie de gaz, ou bien y rester 15 minutes avant d'en sortir ?


Incomprhensible et illogique : l'exemple n'est pas une alternative ayant un sens, entre une option vidente et une absurde, mortelle, sans la moindre contrepartie ou justification, alors que la discussion porte sur les avantages et inconvnients respectifs de diverses options envisageables.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Contact tracing, la  passerelle  d'interoprabilit de l'Union Europenne est disponible,*
*mais StopCovid de la France nest pas pris en compte*

Annonce par la Commission europenne en avril dernier lorsquil a publi son guide de recommandations pour les applications de suivi des contacts dans le cadre de la lutte contre la propagation du Covid-19, sa passerelle dinteroprabilit est dsormais disponible. Selon la Commission europenne, la passerelle permettra d'exploiter pleinement le potentiel des applications de traage des contacts et d'alerte dans le but de briser la chane des infections occasionne par le coronavirus par-del les frontires et de sauver des vies.

*Plus besoin de changer dapplication de traage  chaque frontire*

Corona-Warn-App, lapplication de suivi des contacts de lAllemagne peut maintenant fonctionner en Italie, Irlande et dans les autres pays de lunion qui ont dvelopp leur application de suivi des contacts conformment au protocole recommand par la Commission europenne, et vice-versa. En dautres mots, en cas de dplacement, vous ne serez plus oblig dinstaller lapplication de suivi des contacts en vigueur dans votre pays hte, car la Commission a mis en place une passerelle garantissant linteroprabilit des diffrentes applications des pays membres de lunion.

 La passerelle permet aux applications de fonctionner sans discontinuit en dehors des frontires. Les utilisateurs n'auront donc besoin d'installer qu'une seule application. Lorsquils partiront dans un autre pays europen participant, ils continueront de bnficier du traage des contacts et de la rception des alertes, que ce soit dans leur pays d'origine ou  l'tranger , a dclar la Commission. Elle a rassur que l'change de donnes avec la passerelle est rduit au minimum, dclarant quelle recevra et transmettra efficacement des identifiants arbitraires entre les applications nationales.


Elle a indiqu  ce propos que :  aucune information autre que des cls arbitraires, gnres par les applications, ne sera traite par la passerelle. Les informations seront pseudonymises, chiffres, limites au minimum requis et conserves uniquement le temps ncessaire pour assurer le suivi des infections. Il ne sera pas possible d'identifier des personnes physiques ni de suivre l'emplacement ou le mouvement des appareils . Par ailleurs, elle note aussi que le systme a t dvelopp et mis en place en moins de deux mois par T-Systems et SAP, et sera exploit  partir du centre de donnes de la Commission  Luxembourg.

La Commission a rendu la passerelle oprationnelle depuis ce 19 octobre. Aprs une phase pilote russie en septembre, la plateforme a t dploye avec un premier lot d'applications nationales interconnectes. Dans cette premire vague, les applications interconnectes sont Corona-Warn-App utilise en Allemagne, COVID tracker en Irlande et immuni en Italie. Selon la Commission, au total, ces diverses applications de suivi des contacts ont t tlcharges par environ 30 millions de personnes, ce qui correspond aux deux tiers de tous les tlchargements d'applications dans l'UE.

Les applications de la deuxime vague sont prvues pour tre connectes la semaine prochaine. Ainsi, eRouka en Rpublique tchque, smitte Stop au Danemark, Apturi COVID en Lettonie et Radar Covid en Espagne devraient alors rejoindre le systme. En outre, une troisime vague dapplications va suivre en novembre. La Commission a annonc quau total, 20 applications bases sur des systmes dcentraliss sont prvues pour interagir avec le serveur de la passerelle. Ce point, ajout  dautres, exclut StopCovid de la France des applications pouvant tre connectes  la passerelle.

*La France victime de son protocole Robert qui centralise les donnes*

La principale recommandation de la Commission pour que les applications soient interoprables est dopter pour un protocole dcentralis. Plusieurs pays ont suivi cette recommandation et se sont appuys sur lAPI propose par Apple et Google en avril dernier. LAPI sappuie sur le Bluetooth Low Energy (BLE) pour la dtection des tlphones  proximit, les changes de donnes pertinentes dans le cadre de lopration et lmission dalertes destines aux utilisateurs du systme. Les ingnieurs de Google et Apple ont travaill  respecter les exigences de la bote  outils de lUE.

Cest pour cette raison que les applications de suivi des contacts de l'Allemagne, lItalie, et lIrlande peuvent dsormais facilement communiquer entre elles. Mais en France, les choses ont t faites diffremment. Le pays a dvelopp son propre protocole, nomm Robert, qui centralise les donnes de suivi. Ce choix de la France a fait en sorte que StopCovid nest pas en mesure de communiquer avec les applications des autres pays de lunion, ou rend la communication trs difficile. De mme, le protocole Robert et lapplication StopCovid suscitent quelques inquitudes depuis leur dploiement.

En outre, en juillet, la CNIL a relev plusieurs irrgularits sur lapplication et a demand leur correction dans limmdiat. Avant la CNIL, en juin, un rapport avait rvl que StopCovid collectait bien plus de donnes que ce que le gouvernement avait annonc. Toutefois, la France nest pas la seule dans cette situation, par exemple, lapplication de suivi des contacts dvelopp par la Hongrie se base galement sur un protocole propritaire.

Source : Communiqu de la Commission europenne

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  La Commission de l'UE veut des applis mobiles de suivi de la propagation du Covid-19 respectueuses de la vie prive, installables sur la base du volontariat et publie donc un guide de mise sur pied

 ::fleche::  StopCovid : l'application collecte bien plus de donnes que ce que le gouvernement avait annonc, le secrtariat d'tat au numrique s'explique

 ::fleche::  L'INRIA publie une partie du code source de StopCovid, l'application qui s'appuie sur le protocole ROBERT, plutt que sur l'API propose par Apple et Google

 ::fleche::  Covid-19 : le NHS, systme national de sant en Grande-Bretagne, dvoile le code source de son application de traage de contacts, qui contourne les restrictions d'Apple lies au Bluetooth

----------


## Aiekick

en gros les amricains et leur manire de contrler les donnes  encore gagn, parce que les autres pays sont trop idiots pour s'en rendre compte.

----------


## Christian_B

> il suffit de ne pas prendre son smartphone pour viter le pistage


Oui, tant que ce n'est pas obligatoire et contrl.

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

> Oui, tant que ce n'est pas obligatoire et contrl.


Je vois mal l'tat imposer l'achat d'un smartphone et/ou mettant en place le contrle de ceux-ci par les forces de l'ordre. Je vois mal comment on pourrait imposer aux gens d'avoir leur smartphone en permanence avec eux, comment on vrifierait que le bluetooth est enclench ainsi que les donnes mobiles, etc, etc, etc.

J'ose croire que les "hautes autorits  la vie prive" et autres CNIL refuseraient cela, et il me semble que les Cours Constitutionnelles, tant en Belgique qu'en France, auraient  dire sur le caractre anticonstitutionnel de pareille intrusion dans la vie prive des gens.

Je sais qu'en Belgique ils ont pondu des rglements qui permettent  la police de te verbaliser si tu n'as pas un masque sur toi (pas sur la bouche, mais  ta disposition dans une poche ou autre) et que donc, selon o tu circules, la flicaille peut te tomber dessus et exiger que tu sortes de ta poche un masque (aucune dfinition lgale n'tant tablie, je me rjouis dj de voir les tribunaux encombrs par des gens qui prtendaient montrer un masque alors que la flicaille aux ordres aura jug que c'tait un vulgaire mouchoir) et donc que les rglements illgaux et anticonstitutionnels pullulent de plus en plus (dont le couvre-feu, la fermeture des restos, etc), mais j'espre quand mme qu'on va se ressaisir et exiger plus de dmocratie dans les dcisions qui sont prises.

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*France : TousAntiCovid, une rvision de StopCovid est disponible avec des nouveauts mineures*
*Qui napportent pas solution  lincompatibilit de lappli. franaise avec celle des autres pays dUE*

*Le gouvernement franais annonce la disponibilit de TousAntiCovid. Il sagit dune mise  jour de lapplication StopCovid de par le nom, mais en sus via lajout dun certain nombre de fonctionnalits.  Si la nouvelle version de lapplication de suivi des contacts de France est devenue plus pdagogue, le dbat technique de fond demeure le mme : pourquoi maintenir larchitecture centralise qui introduit une incompatibilit avec les applications dautres pays de lUE ?* 

Exit StopCovid et place  TousAntiCovid avec la liste dvolutions ci-dessous : 

un environnement visuel et une ergonomie optimiss avec un accs instantan  toutes les fonctionnalits de lapplication ;un centre dinformations, qui vous propose des informations sur la situation pidmiologique en France ainsi que des actualits en lien avec la lutte contre lpidmie (exemple : mesures mises en place par les autorits nationales et locales) ;une plus grande transparence avec la publication automatique et rgulire des chiffres lutilisation de lapplication ;laccs  DpistageCovid, la carte des centres de dpistages actualise et avec des informations sur les temps dattentes remontes par les utilisateurs ;laccs  MesConseilsCovid pour avoir des conseils personnaliss ;laccs facilit  lattestation drogatoire de dplacement pour les zones concernes par le couvre-feu.
Grosso modo, cest comme qui dirait un nouvel emballage pour un produit dont la recette na pas fait lobjet de rvision dans le fond. En effet, lun des problmes majeurs demeure : TousAntiCovid, comme son prdcesseur, sera inutile dans les autres pays dEurope. Et pour cause la France est le seul pays de cet espace  avoir opt pour une architecture centralise. En raison de cet tat de choses, lapplication franaise se retrouve donc isole des applications des autres pays. Ceux-ci ont opt pour larchitecture dite dcentralise. Celle-ci leur permet de greffer  leurs applications respectives une interface dveloppe de faon conjointe par Google et Apple. Elle est destine  faciliter la communication Bluetooth entre les smartphones dots dune de ces applications de suivi des contacts  architecture dcentralise. La passerelle dinteroprabilit de lUnion europenne pour applications de suivi des contacts  architecture dcentralise est disponible depuis peu. Elle te la ncessit de changer de suivi des contacts lors de la traverse dune frontire dun pays  un autre. Ainsi, un tiers qui a procd  linstallation de lapplication allemande corona-warn-app na pas besoin dinstaller une nouvelle lorsquil se rend dans les autres pays de lUE qui se sont aligns sur larchitecture dcentralise.





*Modle centralis ou dcentralis ? Le gouvernement franais explique les raisons de son choix :*

Un dbat existe au sein de la communaut scientifique entre un modle dit centralis et un modle dit dcentralis : quel choix faisons-nous et pourquoi ? Quels choix feront les autres pays et est-ce que les applications pourront tre interoprables ?
Il est normal et souhaitable quil y ait un dbat scientifique sur la meilleure faon de concevoir une telle application, en offrant toutes les garanties de scurit et de protection de la vie prive. En revanche, ce dbat doit tre indpendant des partis pris des grands acteurs du numrique et le choix doit in fine revenir aux tats, qui doivent arbitrer entre des solutions qui prsentent, chacune, des avantages et des inconvnients propres  chaque pays.

Concernant les avantages et inconvnients des deux architectures :

Toutes les architectures comprennent des lments centraliss (serveurs, dispachers) et dcentraliss (les smartphones). Dans tous les projets, en tous cas ceux qui visent  sinscrire dans le cadre europen de protection des donnes, les informations changes et stockes sont des  crypto-identifiants  phmres.La diffrence entre les deux modles vient du circuit dinformations : dans un cas (modle dit dcentralis), ce sont les  crypto identifiants  des personnes testes positives qui sont envoys dans tous les tlphones via un serveur ; dans lautre (modle dit centralis) ce sont les historiques de proximit qui sont changs entre lutilisateur et un serveur.Le Gouvernement considre, en ltat des connaissances et du contexte national, que larchitecture dite centralise, offre davantage de garanties et de scurit. Elle permet dviter quun serveur ne collecte la liste des personnes testes positives (mme de faon anonyme) et que cette liste ne circule, ou ne soit stocke, sur un serveur ou sur des tlphones.
*Approche de suivi de la propagation du coronavirus : un bide gnral ?* 

Cest ce que suggrent des chiffres du mois de juillet d'aprs lesquels les pourcentages dinstallation des applications sont trs en de de ceux requis pour que les applications de suivi soient efficaces. 


Les pays o ces dispositifs de suivi (de la propagation du virus via smartphones) ont du succs sont ceux qui ont mis en place des politiques de gestion qui scartent de celles mises en uvre dans des espaces comme lUE sur un point principal : celui en lien  la question de volontariat.  Linstallation de lapplication TousAntiCovid se fait sur la base du volontariat. Toute personne est prise en charge mme si elle choisit de ne pas utiliser lapplication , rappelle le gouvernement franais. 

Dans le cas de Singapour, les personnes susceptibles d'avoir t exposes au nouveau coronavirus (en particulier celles qui revenaient de l'tranger) ont t soumises  des priodes d'isolement  domicile de 14 jours. Les patients confirms pour leur part ont t hospitaliss. Pour faire respecter les priodes d'isolement  domicile, les fonctionnaires demandaient aux citoyens d'activer les services de golocalisation sur leur smartphone et de cliquer de faon priodique sur un lien envoy par SMS. Ce lien signalait leur position, confirmant qu'ils restaient effectivement chez eux. Ces derniers devaient rpondre aux messages dans un court laps de temps pour empcher que des tiers ne trichent en laissant leur tlphone pendant quils saventurent  lextrieur. En sus, les autorits ont procd  des descentes sur le terrain pour confirmer la localisation des personnes places en quarantaine. 

 Tawan, les porteurs potentiels du virus sont dots d'un smartphone quip d'un GPS et dune application de pistage. Ces dispositifs font office de  barrire lectronique  et permettent de garantir que les personnes en quarantaine restent chez elles en prvenant les forces de lordre si ces dernires sortent de quarantaine, sloignent de leur domicile ou teignent leur tlphone. La police locale appelle jusqu deux fois par jour pour sassurer que les personnes en isolement se trouvent l o ils devraient tre. 

Source : Gouvernement 

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Quels sont les aspects sur lesquels largumentaire des autorits franaises tient la route ? Quels sont ceux sur lesquels ce nest pas le cas ?
 ::fleche::  Suivi de la propagation du coronavirus par smartphones : quest-ce qui na pas march selon vous ? Quels sont les facteurs qui expliquent cet chec ?
 ::fleche::  Droits individuels ou intrt gnral (sant publique) : de quel bord tes-vous ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Immuni, l'application italienne de suivi des contacts, est dveloppe en open source sous la version 3 de la licence GNU Affero General Public
 ::fleche::  StopCovid : l'application de contact tracing est enfin disponible sur iOS et Android, les utilisateurs avaient d'abord tlcharg en grand nombre une app catalane qui porte pratiquement le mme nom
 ::fleche::  Un restaurant aux Pays-Bas fait appel  des robots serveurs comme moyen pour rduire les contacts interhumains et faire respecter la distance sociale
 ::fleche::  Covid-19 : la premire application mobile de traage de contacts au monde utilisant l'API Google-Apple est lance, SwissCovid tant teste  grande chelle en tant que projet pilote

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Suivi de la propagation du coronavirus par smartphones : quest-ce qui na pas march selon vous ? Quels sont les facteurs qui expliquent cet chec ?


Selon le gouvernement ou en tous cas le responsable de l'application, le facteur principale de l'echec semble le nom...
https://gitlab.inria.fr/stopcovid19/...e6bb9344423381

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans le cas de Singapour, les personnes susceptibles d'avoir t exposes au nouveau coronavirus (en particulier celles qui revenaient de l'tranger) ont t soumises  des priodes d'isolement  domicile de 14 jours. Les patients confirms pour leur part ont t hospitaliss. Pour faire respecter les priodes d'isolement  domicile, les fonctionnaires demandaient aux citoyens d'activer les services de golocalisation sur leur smartphone et de cliquer de faon priodique sur un lien envoy par SMS. Ce lien signalait leur position, confirmant qu'ils restaient effectivement chez eux. Ces derniers devaient rpondre aux messages dans un court laps de temps pour empcher que des tiers ne trichent en laissant leur tlphone pendant quils saventurent  lextrieur. En sus, les autorits ont procd  des descentes sur le terrain pour confirmer la localisation des personnes places en quarantaine.


Peut-tre que la prochaine la France fera comme a elle aussi, c'est un nouveau scnario pour nous, la prochaine fois nous seront mieux prpar. Peut-tre  que dans 10 ou 15 ans il y aura un nouveau virus.
SARS-CoV : 2003.
MERS-CoV : 2012.
SARS-CoV-2 : 2019.




> le facteur principale de l'echec semble le nom...


En changeant le nom et le design on peut faire croire aux utilisateurs que l'application a beaucoup chang.
Si on tait juste pass  une version "1.0.4c" la diffrence aurait t moins flagrante.

Peut-tre que plus de 3,1% de la population franaise va utiliser cette application, on verra.




> Elle te la ncessit de changer de suivi des contacts lors de la traverse dune frontire dun pays  un autre. Ainsi, un tiers qui a procd  linstallation de lapplication allemande corona-warn-app na pas besoin dinstaller une nouvelle lorsquil se rend dans les autres pays de lUE qui se sont aligns sur larchitecture dcentralise.


Ouais mais d'un autre ct les frontires sont en train de se refermer donc ce n'est peut-tre pas trop grave de ne pas avoir une application qui fonctionne partout.




> La principale recommandation de la Commission pour que les applications soient interoprables est dopter pour un protocole dcentralis. Plusieurs pays ont suivi cette recommandation et se sont appuys sur lAPI propose par Apple et Google en avril dernier. LAPI sappuie sur le Bluetooth Low Energy (BLE) pour la dtection des tlphones  proximit, les changes de donnes pertinentes dans le cadre de lopration et lmission dalertes destines aux utilisateurs du systme. Les ingnieurs de Google et Apple ont travaill  respecter les exigences de la bote  outils de lUE.
> 
> Cest pour cette raison que les applications de suivi des contacts de l'Allemagne, lItalie, et lIrlande peuvent dsormais facilement communiquer entre elles. Mais en France, les choses ont t faites diffremment.


La France peut-tre du s'appuyer sur l'API propose par Apple et Google, le dveloppement aurait peut-tre cout moins cher.

----------


## forthx

*Quest-ce qui na pas march selon vous ? Quels sont les facteurs qui expliquent cet chec ?*
Le nom ... je ne voi que ca ...
 - le respect de la vie prive, c'est pas le problme, personne n'a rien a se reprocher donc c'est pas ca,
 - le besoin d'avoir un smartphone et une grosse batterie dans la poche, franchement je ne vois pas qui ca arrterai,
 - c'est bien connu que tout le monde a un smartphone de nos jours, moi je suis probablement l'exception.
 - Les rumeurs selon lesquelles les alertes ne sont pas fiable, on sais bien que c'est des fakenew,
 - puis ceux qui estiment que le bluetooth n'est pas destin a mesurer des distances ! mon dieu ! mais qui tes vous pour remettre en cause Les choix technologique d'experts ! Les gas ils connaissent leur mtier, ca a t test qualifi, valid, certifi.
 - la compatibilit europenne ? qui penserait a voyager ?

Nan, le nom, je me risquerai humblement a remettre en cause l'UI, mais je sort un peut de mon domaine la. Ce n'est que supposition.
Comme je n'ai pas de smartphone et que je ne me suis pas amus a installer un mulateur, c'est mme plutt de la divination  ::aie:: 

Le nouveau nom ? Ca fait plus franais, une dlicieuse touche de slogan de manif (Tousanti, tousanti, tousanticovid !).
C'est clairement un nom qui va parler au peuple. Tout en restant dos . 
RvolutionCovid par exemple serait probablement trop extrme. (puis ca ressemble a un nom de jeu, ca fait pas srieux  ::ptdr:: )
Encore une fois, l'expertise de la France nous sauvera, avec ce nouveau nom, cette formule 2.0, "ca va faire un tabac !".

<srieusement>
Sortie de l'ironie, au vue de l'adoption de ce genre d'app chez nos voisin, l'incompatibilit des api est dommage, mais ca ne me parait pas tre le point critique.

*Droits individuels ou intrt gnral (sant publique) : de quel bord tes-vous ?*
Des deux ! Je ne suis pas pour le sacrifice de l'un au profit de l'autre.

Cette app permet de voir si la population est prte a un traage de masse "pour son bien" par souscription volontaire.
Pour ma part, je suis plutt rassur que ca ai fait un flop, bien que ne prouve pas que les gents ne sont pas prt, compte tenu de la solution bancal propos.

Il n'y a pas de solution magique, prenons soin de nous et des autre, dans tout les cas, et ce malgr les cafouillages mdiatique et politiques.
Quant je vois comment les gent portent leur masques, voyagent et se runissent,  je me dit qu'il y a bien des moyens d'agir pour lintrt gnral et la sant publique, cela sans sacrifier les droits individuels. 
Avec un peut dintelligence et un peut moins dgosme ...

</srieusement>

----------


## Fagus

> Quest-ce qui na pas march selon vous ?


*Je pense que c'est surtout un problme de com*. Historiquement, les technologies qui dominent le march sont souvent celles ayant une meilleure com qu'une meilleure qualit car une minorit de gens peut juger de la qualit. Vu les couacs  normes des stopcovid trangers, l'appli franaise n'a pas  rougir. Le ct centralis vs dcentralis pour la vie priv, c'est des trucs pour les experts et c'est thorique (cf la niouze de dveloppez.com "une norme faille dcouverte dans lAPI de contact tracing conue par Apple et Google qui permettrait de suivre une personne  la trace"), d'autant plus que les GAFAM ont beaucoup plus d'info que le gouvernement et conoivent leurs produits comme des systmes de collecte d'information enrobs dans un service.

Si les mdia chantaient les louanges de l'appli chaque jour en faisant appel au sens citoyen, on aurait probablement eu un taux d'adoption similaire aux autre pays (c'est  dire faible et peu utile au lieu d'inexistant). Au lieu de a il n'y a eu que des critiques ou des commentaires pour dire que personne ne s'en servait y compris notre ministre. Rsultat, mme les gens surdiplms altruistes de mon entourage ont dit qu'ils n'installaient pas car le taux d'adoption tant trop faible a ne servirait  rien.
*
Bon, en vrai de toute faons on n' a pas su dployer la logistique pour le traage des contacts*: ici, en banlieue, il fallait 10j pour un RDV dans un labo et 15j pour le rsultat.  ce dlai le rsultat ne sert plus  rien.
*
Sans compter que de toutes faons les humains sont des animaux sociaux et insouciants*. Ici dans mon hosto, la quasi-totalit du personnel continue  manger ensemble en groupes assez denses et le service d'hygienne s'est oppos  l'utilisation de gel hydro-alcoolique comme au restaurant... Je vous dfie sinon de trouver des gens qui font les runions de potes/familles en restant avec le masque 90% du temps et en mangeant  part. Donc mme en traant a va pas empcher les contaminations... (D'ailleurs Isral a install de force le suivi sur les tlphone et ils ont quand mme reconfin).

----------


## Christian_B

> Ici dans mon hosto, la quasi-totalit du personnel continue  manger ensemble en groupes assez denses et le service d'hygienne s'est oppos  l'utilisation de gel hydro-alcoolique comme au restaurant...


Bizarre que le service d'hygine ait pris cette responsabilit qui peut lui retomber dessus et que les intresss ne l'aient pas exig. Ce n'est pas plutt le service financier qui aurait mis un frein ?

----------


## sergio_is_back

Je suis dubitatif sur ces applications.
Au Royaume-Uni o l'application locale a t tlcharge plus de 16 millions de fois (ce qui est 8 fois plus qu'en France), elle ne semble pas faire des miracles...
Selon des chercheurs, il faudrait qu'au moins 80% de la population utilise une telle application (donc 55 millions pour la France) pour que l'on ai des rsultats qui commencent  tre efficaces, donc la marche est encore haute

----------


## Christian_B

> Je suis dubitatif sur ces applications.


Oui, je ne connais pas les autres applis, mais en France, comme je l'avais dj not, le critre sommaire (1 mtre, 1/4 heure) combin jusqu' ces jours-ci avec la difficult de faire des tests aurait forcment donn de mauvais rsultats :
- faux positifs inutilement trs contraignants (visite au mdecin)
- non dtection dans de nombreux cas hors-critres de distance, contamination en touchant des rampes d'escalier ou des poignes, etc.
Il faudra voir comment la nouvelle appli est faite (respect de la vie prive entre autres).
Mais mon avis c'est bien plus la disponibilit de tests plus accessibles (mme imparfaits) que de n'importe quelle appli qui peut faire la diffrence.
Et aussi la limitation et les prcautions pour les runions, plutt qu'un martial couvre-feu supposant que le virus ne sort que le soir  ::lol::

----------


## PhiliMageo

J'aurais bien jou le jeu mais mon Samsung J3 2016 est dpass (une histoire de norme bluetooth) dj un couac

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Arf... C'est con, a...

Note qu'en belgique, ce non-pays qui est le mien, on n'est pas mieux loti... Quelle misre, faut regarder les jt  la con avec les dcrbrs politiques qui nous disent comment on doit se torcher le cul. Ca donne une une ide du niveau caca qu'on a atteint.

Des clowns. C'est pitoyable!

----------


## alexetgus

J'ai install l'appli "tousanticovid" ce midi pour voir.

Rien qu' l'installation, j'ai eu un mal de chien !
J'tais connect en WiFi sur ma box, donc pas de souci de connectivit, mais l'appli n'arrtait pas de me dire de vrifier ma connexion...
J'ai quand mme fini par y arriver, aprs plus d'une cinquantaine (centaine ?) de "clics" sur activer. C'est dire, j'ai eu le temps de manger pendant que je validais l'appli. Un clic qui dure le temps d'un repas... Vous avez dit patient ?  ::aie:: 


On verra bien  l'usage. Si j'approche d'un mec contagieux, je veux tre prvenu avant de croiser le gars ! Histoire d'avoir le temps de changer de trottoir.  ::mrgreen:: 
De toute faon, je suis cens ne pas sortir de chez moi. Au mieux, a va dtecter les voisins. Dans 2 semaines, vu les pro que c'est pour grer la "crise", on aura le nom et prnom du dit voisin, de la personne croise, etc...  ::?: 


Mine de rien, a marche avec le bluetooth, mais l'autorisation du GPS est quand mme demande.
Y aurait-il du tracking dans l'air ? Oh ben non quand mme ! Notre gouvernement nous l'aurait dit si il voulait nous espionner, je n'ose y croire.  ::roll::

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Voila les clowns qu'on a en belgique

https://www.rtl.be/info/belgique/soc...i-1249779.aspx

----------


## alexetgus

> Voila les clowns qu'on a en belgique
> 
> https://www.rtl.be/info/belgique/soc...i-1249779.aspx


C'est un habitu des restaurants lui !
Cool ! Il nous apprends  manger en compagnie et  ne pas boire dans le verre des autres, ne pas chanter trop fort, du gel de partout ( table et dans les chiottes), fentres grandes ouvertes, et enfin sauter sur tous les invits pour leur extorquer leur N de tel et adresse.  ::ptdr:: 
C'est des malins les Belges, ils ont des mode d'emploi, parce-que le peuple est trop con, tout le monde le sait !  ::mrgreen:: 

Ah a rigole pas en Belgique !
J'aurais bien voulu voir ce qui aurait t dit en priode de gastro-entrite.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Perso, pour le masque et le gel, j'avais pas la mme ide que les infectiologues...

----------


## leomath

L'application #tousantocovid fonctionne sur Samsung Galaxy J7 (modle 2017) d'aprs la documentation, mais j'ai le mme mais modle 2016 (vendu en France seulement en 2017) et cela ne fonctionne pas car "il ne supporte pas intgralement le Bluetooth Low Energy" !
Si les smartphones d'un peu plus de 3 ans ne fonctionnent pas, cette appli ne va rencontrer un grand succs ...

----------


## ManPaq

> "On est au dessus de 7 millions de tlchargements, soit un peu plus de 10% de la population et 4,5 millions d'activations supplmentaires en 10 jours" dclare Cdric O, ce mardi,  l'AFP.


(3 novembre).

Personnellement mon Samsung Galaxy Note 4 de 2014 prend trs bien en charge la nouvelle application Tous anti covid: pas de chauffe, de dchargement intempestif, de bluetooth exigeant, le GPS est optionnel voir inutile!
Les informations sont claires mais l'activation et la dsactivation reste manuelle et dans les deux cas le changement n'est pas flagrant. Je ne suis pas sre que Mme Michu aura l'initiative d'arrter le fonctionnement une fois seule et de le remettre en compagnie?
L'accs  l'attestation est facilite.
La dcharge de la batterie n'est pas accompagne et l'application est pourtant ncessiteuse de sa prodigalit.
Des efforts aurait pu tre fait sur le niveau de cette dernire et l'icne actif et inactif de l'app.

----------


## Olivier Famien

*Lapplication de traage des contacts, TousAntiCovid, passe la barre des 10 millions de tlchargements,*
*mais beaucoup de choses restent encore  amliorer pour satisfaire les utilisateurs*

Voici maintenant un peu plus dun mois que lapplication TousAntiCovid a pris le relais de StopCovid et le moins quon puisse dire cest que TousAntiCovid semble tre mieux accueillie par le public que son prdcesseur StopCovid. En effet, Jean Castex, le Premier ministre du gouvernement franais a annonc ce week-end sur son compte Twitter que  plus de 10 millions de personnes ont dj tlcharg et activ lapplication TousAntiCovid . Il ajouta que  cest un maillon essentiel de notre stratgie pour nous protger et protger nos proches .  ceux qui nont pas encore install et activ lapplication, Castex adresse une invite  le faire en se rendant sur la page https://bonjour.tousanticovid.gouv.fr/. Il acheva sa dclaration en affirmant que  Plus nous serons nombreux  lutiliser, plus elle sera efficace pour limiter la transmission du virus .

 
Dans ces 10 millions dutilisateurs imputs au compte de TousAntiCovid, il faut prciser que 2,5 millions taient dj des utilisateurs de lapplication StopCovid qui a t mis  la disposition du public depuis le mois de juin. Ce sont donc 7,5 millions dutilisateurs qui se sont appropris lapplication TousAntiCovid en un peu plus dun mois de service.

Au vu de ces rcents chiffres, le gouvernement franais peut donc se fliciter davoir chang la dnomination de lapplication StopCovid en TousAntiCovid. Comme son prdcesseur, TousAntiCovid permet dalerter les utilisateurs qui ont pu tre en contact rapproch avec un utilisateur test positif au COVID-19. Elle utilise le signal Bluetooth de lappareil mobile pour dtecter un smartphone  proximit et ainsi tablir de manire anonyme que plusieurs personnes se sont croises  moins dun mtre pendant au moins 15 minutes. Aprs avoir vrifi le contact prolong avec lutilisateur test positif, lapplication envoie une notification  lutilisateur sain sur le fait quil a t en contact avec un utilisateur infect et quil court le risque dtre contamin.

En plus du changement de nom qui a t apport  StopCovid, la nouvelle application TousAntiCovid est venue avec les amliorations suivantes :

un environnement visuel et une ergonomie optimiss avec un accs instantan  toutes les fonctionnalits de lapplication ;un centre dinformations, qui vous propose des informations sur la situation pidmiologique en France ainsi que des actualits en lien avec la lutte contre lpidmie (exemple : mesures mises en place par les autorits nationales et locales) ;une plus grande transparence avec la publication automatique et rgulire des chiffres lutilisation de lapplication ;laccs  DpistageCovid, la carte des centres de dpistages actualise et avec des informations sur les temps dattentes remontes par les utilisateurs ;laccs  MesConseilsCovid pour avoir des conseils personnaliss ;laccs facilit  lattestation drogatoire de dplacement pour les zones concernes par le couvre-feu.

Dans le souci damliorer lefficacit de TousAntiCovid, le gouvernement a pris un nouveau dcret qui change dsormais les critres de dtection dun contact. Dans sa premire mouture, lApplication TousAntiCovid prenait en compte tout utilisateur qui avait t en contact   moins dun mtre pendant au moins 15 minutes  avec un autre utilisateur. Depuis hier, ces conditions ont chang. Lapplication considre maintenant quun utilisateur a t en contact avec un autre quand :

soit, il a t en contact avec ce dernier  une distance infrieure ou gale  un mtre pendant cinq minutes ;soit, il a t en contact avec celui-ci  une distance suprieure  un mtre et infrieure ou gale  deux mtres pendant quinze minutes.

Avec ce changement, il est fort vident que le nombre de notifications mis par lapplication risque de grimper.

Si lapplication TousAntiCovid commence  faire son chemin au sein de la population, il nen demeure pas moins que plusieurs problmes restent encore  rsoudre. En effet, sur le Play Store, plusieurs utilisateurs se plaignent darrts intempestifs de lapplication.

 
Sur iOS, le problme de communication entre les iPhone demeure. En effet, sur iOS, lorsque les applications TousAntiCovid tournent en arrire-plan sur les iPhone de deux personnes  qui se trouvent  proximit lune personne de lautre, les applications narrivent pas  communiquer entre elles.

 ces problmes, il faut galement ajouter que lapplication TousAntiCovid qui sappuie sur le Bluetooth ne sait toujours pas faire la diffrence entre les personnes situes  moins dun mtre et celles situes  plus dun mtre. Des alertes bases sur de fausses dtections pourraient tre gnres. Enfin, vu que lapplication TousAntiCovid utilise toujours un protocole centralis, elle nest donc pas interoprable avec lapplication dveloppe conjointement par Apple et Google ainsi que les applications tierces. La rsultante est que si vous quittez la France, TousAntiCovid ne vous servira pas  grand-chose. Il va falloir installer une application tierce si vous souhaitez tre alert via une application de contact tracing.

Source : Jean Castex, Legifrance

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Avez-vous dj test TousAntiCovid ? Quelles sont les forces et les faiblesses que vous lui reconnaissez ?

 ::fleche::   votre avis, TousAntiCovid pourra-t-il atteindre son objectif en termes defficacit dans le traage des contacts ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Covid-19 : la technologie de traage de contacts Apple-Google suscite lintrt dans 23 pays, mais les autorits ne devraient pas exiger des numros de tlphone des utilisateurs
 ::fleche::  Lapplication de traage de contacts Covid-19 du Dakota du Nord partage des donnes de localisation avec Foursquare et un identifiant publicitaire avec Google, selon un rapport
 ::fleche::  Covid-19 : le NHS, systme national de sant en Grande-Bretagne, dvoile le code source de son application de traage de contacts, qui contourne les restrictions dApple lies au Bluetooth
 ::fleche::  Scurit : un employ de restaurant se sert de donnes personnelles tires dun registre de traage de contacts anti covid-19 en version papier pour contacter une cliente et lui faire des avances
 ::fleche::  Covid-19 : la France ne ferme pas la porte  la solution du bracelet connect pour des tiers dpourvus de smartphones qui seront quips dapplications de traage de contacts

----------


## Olivier Famien

*StopCovid : la premire application de contact tracing dveloppe par ltat franais aurait cot 6,5 millions deuros,*
*mais  aurait t dune inutilit sanitaire manifeste , selon un rcent rapport des dputs franais*

Depuis le 22 octobre dernier, le gouvernement franais a annonc la sortie de lapplication de contact tracing TousAntiCovid qui est venue remplacer StopCovid. Aprs un peu plus dun mois de mise en service, TousAntiCovid bnficie dun taux dadoption meilleur que son prdcesseur StopCovid. En effet, le week-end dernier, Jean Castex, le Premier ministre du gouvernement franais a annonc que TousAntiCovid avait dpass le cap des 10 millions de tlchargements. Bien sr, il sagit de tlchargements de StopCovid et TousAntiCovid cumuls. Lorsque lon regarde de plus prs, StopCovid a enregistr environ 2,5 millions de tlchargements tandis quen un peu plus dun mois aprs son entre en scne, TousAntiCovid a obtenu environ 7,5 millions de tlchargements.

En plus des amliorations apportes au niveau de lergonomie et du contenu, TousAnticovid a reu une implication particulire de la part du gouvernement dans la promotion de lapplication. En effet, le gouvernement franais a envoy un SMS  tous les Franais afin de les encourager  tlcharger et  activer TousAntiCovid. Si lapplication TousAntiCovid donne dj des rsultats prometteurs aprs quelques semaines dutilisation, quel est le bilan que lon peut faire de son anctre StopCovid qui a fonctionn pendant plus de 5 mois et na rcolt que 2,5 millions dutilisateurs ?

 
Avant le dploiement de StopCovid, Cdric O, le Secrtaire dtat charg de la transition numrique et des Communications lectroniques dclarait que si lapplication tait adopte par 56 % de la population, elle mettrait fin  lpidmie. Cet objectif tant difficilement ralisable, Cdric O ajouta que  si on a 20 % ou 30 % des populations des grandes villes, cest trs bien. En termes de gain marginal, cest non ngligeable, cest mme trs utile . Mais aprs un peu moins de six mois dutilisation, la ralit est tout autre.  peine 3,5 % de la population (2,5 millions dutilisateurs) ont install StopCovid, tandis quelle a enregistr 1 million de dsinstallations et 300 000 rinstallations. Il est clair quavec de tels chiffres, il ne fallait vraiment pas sattendre  grand-chose.

Pour certains, ce fiasco tait prvisible. En effet, le 23 juin, cest--dire trois semaines aprs la mise  la disposition du public de StopCovid, Cdric O a prsent les premiers chiffres de StopCovid qui savraient dcevants, selon certains snateurs. Pour Loc Herv, snateur franais, les chiffres communiqus confirment les doutes exprims ds le dbut sur lopportunit mme du dploiement dune telle application de suivi des contacts :

Ladoption par la population franaise reste minime (1,9 million de tlchargements seulement, auxquels il faut mme retrancher 460 000 dsinstallations), ce qui contraste fortement avec la situation en Allemagne (prs de 7 millions de tlchargements le jour de son lancement pour lapplication dveloppe par les autorits sanitaires), pays pourtant moins touch que le ntre par lpidmie ;lutilit sanitaire concrte  ce jour semble bien ngligeable ; seules 68 personnes ont fait une dclaration de test positif via lapplication, et avec seulement 14 utilisateurs avertis dun risque de contact avec une personne contamine,  StopCovid  apparat bien comme un rendez-vous manqu ;rduisant encore son efficacit, le dispositif reste un des rares en Europe qui ne sera probablement pas interoprable avec les autres applications dveloppes par nos partenaires europens, en raison du choix minoritaire dune architecture technologique centralise (selon les informations de la Commission europenne, seules la Hongrie, la Norvge et la Slovaquie auraient fait un choix comparable) ;si le protocole et le systme applicatif ont t dvelopps dans des conditions de dlais exceptionnelles et grce  la participation largement bnvole des quipes de chercheurs et dinformaticiens associes au projet, le fonctionnement normal de lapplication et la maintenance des serveurs semblent dsormais particulirement coteux (environ 200 000  par mois), et ce dautant plus au regard de ses maigres rsultats ;

Dans ces 200 000 euros par mois, il faut inclure 40 000 euros pour lhbergement, 80 000 euros pour la maintenance et les dveloppements et, en option, 50 000 euros pour lappui au support utilisateur ainsi que 30 000 euros de dpenses lies au dploiement. Nous prcisons que lors de son audition devant le Snat, Cdric O avait dclar que lapplication ne coterait que  quelques centaines de milliers deuros par mois .

Rcemment, les dputs franais Julien Borowczyk (LREM) et Eric Ciotti (LR) ont fourni un rapport qui montre avec plus de prcisions quen plus davoir t un fiasco ( 5 553 tests positifs ont t scanns dans lapplication qui a mis seulement 346 alertes, dont 296 ont t effectivement transmis ), StopCovid a t un gouffre financier. Aprs avoir auditionn les acteurs impliqus dans la conception et la maintenance de StopCovid, les dputs ont rvl quen cinq mois dexistence (du 3 juin au 22 octobre), StopCovid a englouti 6,5 millions deuros TTC. Pour son dveloppement seulement, ltat franais a d dbourser 2,5 millions deuros TTC qui incluent les frais suivants :

Exploitation : 1 128 000 euros TTC/an ;licences : 69 876 euros TTC/an ;support utilisateur : 720 000 euros TTC/an ;animation du dploiement : 432 000 euros TTC/ans  ;hbergement : 576 000 euros TTC/an.

En plus de ces cots lis au dveloppement de StopCovid, le gouvernement franais a d dcaisser 2 793 000 euros TTC pour assurer sa campagne de lancement.

 
Au-del de ces dpenses, il faut prciser que StopCovid a t conue avec des dfauts qui ont scell son sort davance. Lapplication souffre dun manque dinteroprabilit avec les applications dveloppes au sein de lUnion europenne, ce qui fait que hors de la France, elle devient inutile pour le suivi des contacts. De mme, comme son successeur TousAntiCovid, StopCovid sur un tlphone iOS narrive pas  communiquer avec un autre iPhone utilisant StopCovid, lorsque les applications tournent en arrire-plan. En comparant les investissements et les rsultats obtenus, le rapport des dputs na pas manqu de souligner que lapplication a t dune  inutilit sanitaire manifeste .

Pour certains utilisateurs, les montants dbourss pour StopCovid sont justifis au regard de toutes les ressources (personnes et infrastructures cloud) quil a fallu mobiliser en trs peu de temps pour dvelopper une application qui supporte des millions dutilisateurs. Pour dautres par contre, il aurait fallu ne mme pas avoir entam le dveloppement dune application aussi chre et qui naura servi qu dire quelle existe. Ces derniers ajoutent que ltat franais aurait pu rduire certains cots comme lhbergement lorsquil sest rendu compte que StopCovid tait trs peu installe, mais ce ne fut pas le cas. Dautres utilisateurs vont encore plus loin et dclarent que cest une escroquerie mene par les entreprises qui ont factur leurs services. Et vous, quels commentaires faites-vous au sujet des cots lis au dveloppement et  la maintenance de StopCovid ?

Source : Rapport des dputs sur StopCovid, Snat

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quels commentaires faites-vous des cots lis au dveloppement et  la maintenance de StopCovid au regard des rsultats obtenus ?

 ::fleche::  Selon vous, quest-ce qui na pas march avec StopCovid et que le gouvernement franais devrait corriger pour viter le mme chec avec TousAntiCovid ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Covid-19 : la technologie de traage de contacts Apple-Google suscite lintrt dans 23 pays, mais les autorits ne devraient pas exiger des numros de tlphone des utilisateurs
 ::fleche::  Lapplication de traage de contacts Covid-19 du Dakota du Nord partage des donnes de localisation avec Foursquare et un identifiant publicitaire avec Google, selon un rapport
 ::fleche::  Covid-19 : le NHS, systme national de sant en Grande-Bretagne, dvoile le code source de son application de traage de contacts, qui contourne les restrictions dApple lies au Bluetooth
 ::fleche::  Scurit : un employ de restaurant se sert de donnes personnelles tires dun registre de traage de contacts anti covid-19 en version papier pour contacter une cliente et lui faire des avances
 ::fleche::  Covid-19 : la France ne ferme pas la porte  la solution du bracelet connect pour des tiers dpourvus de smartphones qui seront quips dapplications de traage de contacts

----------


## Mingolito

Moi je veux bien faire la prochaine appli du gouvernement, seulement 1 M  au lieu de 6 M , offre spciale Black friday  ::mrgreen:: 

Macron, j'attends ton coup de fil  :;): 


PS : je n'oublierais pas videment de verser 500 000   la fondation Brigitte Macron comme convenu la dernire fois  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans ces 200 000 euros par mois, il faut inclure 40 000 euros pour lhbergement, 80 000 euros pour la maintenance et les dveloppements et, en option, 50 000 euros pour lappui au support utilisateur ainsi que 30 000 euros de dpenses lies au dploiement. Nous prcisons que lors de son audition devant le Snat, Cdric O avait dclar que lapplication ne coterait que  quelques centaines de milliers deuros par mois .


40 000 euros d'hbergement par mois, c'est normal comme tarif ? a me semble norme.  :8O: 
Qu'est-ce que sont les dpenses lies au dploiement ? Est-ce que ce sont des campagnes de pub pour inciter les franais  tlcharger l'application ?

----------


## transgohan

> 40 000 euros d'hbergement par mois, c'est normal comme tarif ? a me semble norme.


Je pense que ce sont des serveurs labeliss avec un certain niveau de scurit...
Et peut tre que le nombre de serveur a t vu trop large par rapport au taux rel d'utilisation.

----------


## Aiekick

les commerciaux ce sont fait plaisir une fois de plus...
des que c'est de l'argent publique c'est trs souvent draisonnable..

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je pense que ce sont des serveurs labeliss avec un certain niveau de scurit...


Peut-tre mais a ne devrait pas couter si cher que a.




> Et peut tre que le nombre de serveur a t vu trop large par rapport au taux rel d'utilisation.


C'est surement a le problme.
Le gouvernement prvoit trop large parfois :
Covid-19 : la France a pr-command "de quoi vacciner 100 millions de personnes", selon Jean Castex

a ressemble normment  a :
La grippe H1N1 finit en coteuse fume



> Cest la fin dun mauvais souvenir pour Roselyne Bachelot. Dun pisode malheureux sur lequel elle naime pas revenir : la commande, en juillet 2009, de *94 millions de vaccins* afin de faire face  la pandmie annonce de grippe H1N1. Un chiffre astronomique que la ministre de la Sant de lpoque, qui navait pas hsit,  titre dexemple,  se faire vacciner devant les camras, avait justifi par les prvisions alarmistes des pidmiologistes. La grippe A stant finalement  et heureusement  rvle moins grave que prvu, *les Franais navaient t que 6 millions  se faire vacciner !*


Voir toutes ces dpenses a me rappelle qu'il faut que je regarde cette vido  propos de la dette :
Olivier Delamarche : On va clairement vers une socit desclaves

----------


## grunk

> Je pense que ce sont des serveurs labeliss avec un certain niveau de scurit...
> Et peut tre que le nombre de serveur a t vu trop large par rapport au taux rel d'utilisation.


Pour avoir bosser un peut sur des projets pour certains ministre ,  mon avis c'est surtout leur presta qui se gave bien comme il faut ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est surtout leur presta qui se gave


Ouais mais a devrait surtout apparaitre dans :
- maintenance et dveloppements
- support utilisateur
Parce qu'effectivement la main d'uvre en prestation coute extrmement cher, d'un ct il y a un dveloppeur qui touche 80 net/j et de l'autre ct il y a le client qui paie 400/j.

Il y a besoin d'une grosse quipe dans le service hbergement ?

----------


## amedlbv

Vivement un Nuremberg post covid.

----------


## el_slapper

> Vivement un Nuremberg post covid.


pour pendre les ngationnistes et autres criminels pro-Raoult?

----------


## defZero

Quels commentaires faites-vous des cots lis au dveloppement et  la maintenance de StopCovid au regard des rsultats obtenus ?

Comme remarqu par tout le monde ici, "prohibitif".
Si les gouvernements franais taient de bon gestionnaire, a ce saurait depuis le temps  ::piou:: .

Selon vous, quest-ce qui na pas march avec StopCovid et que le gouvernement franais devrait corriger pour viter le mme chec avec TousAntiCovid ?

C'est simple, notre gouvernement devrait simplement admettre ne pas tre comptent en la matire et accepter de s'appuyer sur les plateformes mis en place par Google & Apple dans leurs OS respectifs, comme l'ont fait l'Allemagne et tous les autres pays Europen sauf la France et la Hongrie (je crois).

A un niveau de responsabilit aussi lev, un tel niveau d'incomptence, c'est tout simplement du viol moral & intellectuel  ::aie:: .
Heureusement pour eux, l'incomptence n'est pas puni par la loi, en mme temps, qui peut bien faire les lois  ::roll:: .

----------


## Fagus

> Quels commentaires faites-vous des cots lis au dveloppement et  la maintenance de StopCovid au regard des rsultats obtenus ?
> 
> C'est simple, notre gouvernement devrait simplement admettre ne pas tre comptent en la matire et accepter de s'appuyer sur les plateformes mis en place par Google & Apple dans leurs OS respectifs, comme l'ont fait l'Allemagne et tous les autres pays Europen sauf la France et la Hongrie (je crois).
> 
> A un niveau de responsabilit aussi lev, un tel niveau d'incomptence, c'est tout simplement du viol moral & intellectuel .


Rhoo, elle marche leur appli globalement. Le problme c'est surtout qu'en France personne n'en veut.
Personnellement je prfre 100 fois que l'tat manipule mes donnes de sant (qu'il a dj par ses organismes), que les GAFAM qui rvent de les vendre.

Cependant, la finesse aurait peut tre t de grer le projet  cot minimal, sachant que vu la mentalit franaise de dfiance globale, mme une appli parfaite aurait chou.

----------


## tanaka59

> Quels commentaires faites-vous des cots lis au dveloppement et  la maintenance de StopCovid au regard des rsultats obtenus ?
> 
> Comme remarqu par tout le monde ici, "prohibitif".
> Si les gouvernements franais taient de bon gestionnaire, a ce saurait depuis le temps .
> 
> Selon vous, quest-ce qui na pas march avec StopCovid et que le gouvernement franais devrait corriger pour viter le mme chec avec TousAntiCovid ?
> 
> C'est simple, notre gouvernement devrait simplement admettre ne pas tre comptent en la matire et accepter de s'appuyer sur les plateformes mis en place par Google & Apple dans leurs OS respectifs, comme l'ont fait l'Allemagne et tous les autres pays Europen sauf la France et la Hongrie (je crois).
> 
> ...


Comme de nombreux projets informatiques de l'tat ... Couteux, ruineux, inefficace. Si tat franais rimait avec efficacit cela se serait ... il n'en est rien . 




> Rhoo, elle marche leur appli globalement. Le problme c'est surtout qu'en France personne n'en veut.
> Personnellement je prfre 100 fois que l'tat manipule mes donnes de sant (qu'il a dj par ses organismes), que les GAFAM qui rvent de les vendre.
> 
> Cependant, la finesse aurait peut tre t de grer le projet  cot minimal, sachant que vu la mentalit franaise de dfiance globale, mme une appli parfaite aurait chou.


Une simple application a base de qr code histoire de tracer qui va ou ? Genre entreprises et particuliers ont chacun leur qr code , comme en Core du sud . Pas possible et plus simple non ?  ::?:

----------


## sunzoo

Pour le cot de l'hbergement c'est clairement abus
un serveur  100/mois c'est 300 connections web simultanes, ici on est dans de l'api  on peut traiter 5000 requte/sec
En prvoyant 10000 connections simultanes pour 10M de tlchargements on arrive  2 ou 3 serveurs
le mec qui a dimensionn ne connat que wordpress

----------


## Almopine

Ayant travaill sur des applications TRES grand publique, je connais pas mal le sujet de la golocalisation  ::mouarf:: 




> Quels commentaires faites-vous des cots lis au dveloppement et  la maintenance de StopCovid au regard des rsultats obtenus ?


Les cots de dveloppement ne me choque absolument pas, c'est exactement ce qu'aurais dbours une entreprise en voulant se lancer dans une nouvelle application rapidement, c'est  dire, crer un comit d'expert en interne de 7/8 personnes ddies qui vont  leur tour prendre chacun des prestataires pour faire l'avant projet et pouf tu as dj dpass largement le million de budget avant mme d'avoir crit le moindre cahier des charges.

Seulement aprs des semaines de runionnite aigu, on se dcide enfin  prendre un presta pour la ralisation cette fois, prestataire qui lui mme vas externaliser auprs d'un autre qui n'est absolument pas un expert sur les applications mobiles. Et surtout le mdiocre cahier des charges n'est pas ralisable parce que au final PERSONNE connaissait rellement les spcificits des applications mobiles.

L'exemple mme, c'est qu'ils ne savaient pas qu'Apple interdit aux tiers d'accder  des fonctionnalits pour identifier les appareils autours par le bluetooth et qu'ils sont all leur demander de lever ce verrou, chose qu'Apple a dj refus  l'tat amricain il y a plus de 10 ans donc bien sr qu'ils se sont heurts  un mur ... Apple  littralement envoy un lien de leur documentation pour leur expliquer qu'ils devaient demander la permission  l'utilisateur pour le faire mais que a ne serait pas une fonctionnalit par dfaut de l'OS. Le principe de permission sur iOS c'est littralement le truc le plus BASIQUE du dveloppement et l on tait  plus de 3 mois de projets dj  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Le cot d'hbergement vue les donnes et la sensibilit de celle-ci, a me choque pas. L'Etat franais ne peut pas se permettre de dconner la dessus.




> Selon vous, quest-ce qui na pas march avec StopCovid et que le gouvernement franais devrait corriger pour viter le mme chec avec TousAntiCovid ?


Dj c'est une premire exprience pour l'tat franais d'avoir une application pour s'aider en temps de crise, donc forcment il y allait avoir des rats. Le projet reste une russite, son cot est TRES loin d'tre exorbitant surtout qu'il y avait la communication, au final l'application fonctionne.

Le problme c'est qu'elle est sortie 4/5 mois trop tard.

Pour viter ce genre de situation, il faut du gnie civil, il faut des tasks forces capable de rpondre rapidement  toute problmatique,  dfaut d'avoir des experts embauch en permanence par le gouvernement, ils doivent tre identifi et pouvoir rapidement apporter leurs expertises, c'est pourquoi il est important d'avoir de la recherche en IT chose qui nous fait dfaut.

Les dfauts du projet sont pas li  l'tat mais au prestataire derrire.

----------


## Almopine

Le seul cot que je ne comprends pas c'est "l'animation de dploiement"

Le dploiement de l'application tant  la charge d'Apple ou de Google pour le play store, le seul cot li au dploiement c'est l'achat d'un compte diteur soit 130$ TTC  ::weird::

----------


## Stan Adkens

*TousAntiCovid : le gouvernement espre dployer les codes QR ds la fin janvier,*
*Pour instaurer une nouvelle mthode de traage des contacts* 

Dans un projet de dcret, le gouvernement franais envisage de faire voluer certaines rgles lies  TousAntiCovid, son application de traage, en instaurant notamment des possibles codes QR, que les utilisateurs de l'application pourraient scanner. Ces derniers seraient placs  l'entre de certains lieux publics et permettraient la mise en place d'un nouveau moyen de traage des contacts li aux lieux  risques. Le projet de mise  jour des rgles lies  TousAntiCovid est connu depuis dcembre, mais a fait rcemment lobjet de commentaire de la part du cabinet du secrtaire dtat au Numrique Cdric O. 

Prsent dans un document davis dit par le Comit de contrle et de liaison covid-19 (CCL-Covid), charg de conseiller le gouvernement sur les dispositifs numriques de lutte contre la pandmie, le projet prvoit dajouter une nouvelle fonctionnalit  lapplication franaise TousAntiCovid : lutilisation de codes QR comme dispositif de traage des contacts. Ils seraient placs  lentre des lieux clos, comme les restaurants et les transports en commun. Voil ce qucrit le CCL-Covid dans son avis : 

 De manire simplifie, un code QR sera positionn  lentre de certains lieux  risque (liste des lieux en cours didentification en lien avec SPF [Sant publique France, NDLR]). La personne flash ce code (il suffit donc dun tlphone avec appareil photo) et fait ainsi un check-in  la date d pour une dure t dpendant du type de lieu. Si une personne, qui a t dans le mme lieu sur la mme plage horaire, se dclare dans lapplication, la personne ci-avant reoit une notification de contact warning, dit  risque modr  (impliquant la surveillance des symptmes, etc.). Si trois personnes se sont dclares, et taient sur la mme plage horaire, alors la personne reoit une notification classique de contact tracing  risque lev.  


Le CCL-Covid prcise avoir reu les  questions formules  de la Cnil, lautorit des donnes franaise, avant dmettre son avis. Si le dcret entre en vigueur tel quel, il intgrerait donc une nouvelle fonctionnalit de traage des contacts sur TousAntiCovid, en plus de celui dj en place depuis mai, fonctionnement sur le Bluetooth. Reste que le dtail du dispositif nest pas donn, et de nombreuses questions restent en suspens. 

Cependant, lexcutif devrait rapidement apporter des rponses et plus de prcision sur le dcret qui est en ce moment examin par le Conseil dtat, et le gouvernement pourrait procder  une publication dici la fin du mois de janvier 2021. En effet, le cabinet du secrtaire dtat au Numrique Cdric O a confirm  un mdia local la volont du gouvernement de faire voluer certaines rgles lies  son application TousAntiCovid.

Actuellement, la France sappuie sur deux mthodes pour effectuer le traage des contacts, dont la finalit est de prvenir les personnes exposes  un patient atteint de covid-19. La premire mthode se fait par tlphone. Des brigades dagents de la Scurit sociale contactent les personnes touches par le coronavirus afin didentifier leurs cas contacts. Puis elles se chargent davertir ces derniers par SMS, email ou tlphone, afin quils puissent se mettre en septaine et effectuer un test.

La seconde mthode se fait par lapplication TousAntiCovid. Seuls les Franais qui ont install et activ lapplication participent  ce deuxime rideau de traage des contacts. Lorsquils sont  proximit, leurs smartphones schangent des identifiants alatoires, rgulirement renouvels, qui sont ensuite envoys  intervalle constant vers un serveur central contrl par ltat. Si une personne fait un test positif, elle peut se dclarer dans lapplication  laide dun code QR remis par les autorits sanitaires. Cette information sera remonte au serveur central, et tous les appareils qui ont chang des identifiants avec la personne malade recevront une notification. 

Le traage par code QR serait donc un troisime dispositif, lui aussi intgr  TousAntiCovid. Il permettrait de faire un traage des contacts par lieu. Le Comit de contrle et liaison covid-19 prcise que les informations collectes par les codes QR seront stockes sur un serveur ddi, et ne seront pas remontes au serveur central dj utilis. Autrement dit, si la dclaration des cas positifs et lenvoi des notifications se font bien dans lapplication, la gestion de ces nouvelles donnes se fera sur un nouveau serveur,  part.

 Ces informations sont stockes par un serveur ddi en vue dinformer lutilisateur quil a t en contact avec une personne diagnostique ou dpiste positive au virus du covid-19 et ayant frquent le mme lieu durant la mme plage horaire , selon la description du projet par le comit.

*Dploiement de codes QR pour accompagner la rouverture de certains lieux publics*

Comme pour le fonctionnement actuel du dispositif TousAntiCovid, le Comit rassure explicitement sur les ventuelles drives du dispositif :  les modalits de recueil de donnes nont pas pour objet, ni pour effet, de mettre en place une golocalisation de lutilisateur . En revanche, si TousAntiCovid actuel ne demande que lautorisation dutiliser le Bluetooth, il devra demander lautorisation dutiliser lappareil photo pour le bon fonctionnement du nouveau dispositif.

Lavis du CCL-Covid voque que les codes QR pourraient tre dploys dans un large ventail de lieux publics ferms o le risque de transmission du SARS-CoV-2 est lev, dont les transports en commun. Le cabinet de Cdric O prcise quant  lui que la fonctionnalit a surtout t pense pour accompagner la rouverture des bars, restaurants et salles de sport, dont la date nest toujours pas connue. 

Dans tous les cas, la typologie prcise des lieux, qui se verront offrir la possibilit de fournir un code QR aux utilisateurs de TousAntiCovid, est en cours de dfinition avec lappui de Sant publique France, a prcis la mme source. Ces lieux seraient diviss en deux catgories :   haut risque de transmission  et   risque de transmission modr , selon divers critres, dont leur surface, leur ventilation ou le public accueilli. Il nest pas encore indiqu ce que cette distinction impliquerait comme consquence.

*Fonctionnement de TousAntiCovid avec les codes QR*

Scanner le code QR reviendrait  rcuprer un pseudonyme (une suite de caractres propres  chaque lieu, mais qui ne comporte pas dlments identifiables), ainsi quune date et une heure approximative) sur lapplication TousAntiCovid. 

Cest un fonctionnement relativement similaire  celui de lapplication entre deux utilisateurs. Lorsquelles sont  une certaine distance lune de lautre, deux applications TousAntiCovid vont schanger via le Bluetooth des pseudonymes, propres  chaque application, et renouvels  intervalles rguliers.


Dans le nouvel usage de TousAntiCovid, scanner le code reviendrait  faire ce mme type dchange, dans un seul sens, et avec un avantage, le code QR tant un moyen de rcupration des pseudonymes bien plus fiable que le Bluetooth, dont la relative inefficacit pour cette tche est de plus en plus prouve.

Une fois les pseudonymes rcuprs, un serveur serait charg de reprer quand un cas de covid-19 dclar dans lapplication a rcupr le pseudonyme dun lieu, et  prvenir tous les utilisateurs qui ont rcupr ce mme pseudonyme sur une plage horaire proche. Lavis du CCL-Covid prcisait que ce serveur ne serait pas le mme que le serveur central de lapplication.

Si lutilisation des codes QR dans une ventuelle prochaine version de TousAntiCovid se prcise, de trop nombreuses questions restent en suspens. Ces questions sont dautant plus nombreuses que le gouvernement ne communique pas officiellement sur ce projet dvolution de lapplication. Reste  savoir si les utilisateurs ne pourront les connatre quune fois dploys, ou quelques jours auparavant.

Outre-Manche, le gouvernement britannique vient de dployer un dispositif similaire, et la NHS (quivalent britannique de la Scurit sociale) avance certaines garanties : les notifications de cas contact ne mentionnent pas, par exemple, le nom de ltablissement (comme cest galement prvu par le projet de dcret), mais le grant des lieux est, lui, prvenu si plusieurs de ses visiteurs sont dclars positifs afin de sorganiser en consquence. 

Sources : Le cabinet du secrtaire dtat au Numrique, Avis du CCL-Covid

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette volution des rgles lies  TousAntiCovid qui va dployer des codes QR ?
 ::fleche::  Ce changement permettra-t-il de prvenir davantage de cas contacts quaujourdhui ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la communication du gouvernement sur une modification qui pourrait tre publie ds la fin de ce mois ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  La CNIL donne son aval au dploiement de StopCovid dont l'algorithme de chiffrement a t remplac, Bercy en profite pour partager des captures d'cran de l'application
 ::fleche::  StopCovid : l'application de contact tracing est enfin disponible sur iOS et Android, les utilisateurs avaient d'abord tlcharg en grand nombre une app catalane qui porte pratiquement le mme nom
 ::fleche::  2 milliards de tlphones ne peuvent pas utiliser l'outil de traage du Covid-19 de Google et d'Apple, car il repose sur une technologie qui manque aux anciens appareils, selon des chercheurs
 ::fleche::  France : TousAntiCovid, une rvision de StopCovid est disponible avec des nouveauts mineures, qui n'apportent pas solution  l'incompatibilit de l'appli. franaise avec celle des autres pays d'UE

----------


## Ryu2000

> La personne flash ce code (il suffit donc dun tlphone avec appareil photo) et fait ainsi un check-in  la date d pour une dure t dpendant du type de lieu.


Je crois qu'il faut galement que le tlphone soit connect  internet  ::P: 




> Lavis du CCL-Covid voque que les codes QR pourraient tre dploys dans un large ventail de lieux publics ferms o le risque de transmission du SARS-CoV-2 est lev, dont les transports en commun. Le cabinet de Cdric O prcise quant  lui que la fonctionnalit a surtout t pense pour accompagner la rouverture des bars, restaurants et salles de sport, dont la date nest toujours pas connue.


Il y a quelque chose que je n'ai pas trouv dans l'article :
- Est-ce qu'il est possible d'entrer dans le lieu public sans flasher le QR Code ?
- Si ce n'est pas le cas, comment on contrle qu'une personne a flash le QR Code avec succs ? Et comment on l'empche d'entrer dans le lieu public si elle ne l'a pas fait ?

Par contre si c'est facultatif, il n'y a aucun problme, les gens qui n'ont pas de smartphone pourront aller au bar et  la salle de sport.

----------


## Invit

Donc je rsume : "le gouvernement espre dployer les codes QR ds la fin janvier, Pour instaurer une nouvelle mthode de traage"

----------


## Steinvikel

Je pense que flasher le Qr Code est facultatif, sinon tu interdirais  prs de 30% de la population, l'accs aux services de soins et administratifs. ^^'
Tous n'ont pas de smartphone, et pour certains, en ont, mais ne savent pas l'utiliser (autre que sms et appel) ...tu serais surpris de voir combien ont du mal  faire : partager > mail > envoyer

----------


## Ryu2000

Coronavirus : comment vont fonctionner les QR codes  l'entre des lieux publics



> Les QR codes seront mis  disposition de tous les lieux accueillant du public qui le souhaitent mais ils ne seront pas obligatoires. Les lieux considrs les plus  risque auront l'obligation de recueillir le signalement de leurs clients. Mais ils pourront aussi le faire avec les cahiers de rappel physiques ou numriques. "Ce n'est pas l'application qui sera obligatoire mais le fait de se signaler", explique le cabinet de Cdric O.
> 
> Le gouvernement fera cependant la promotion des QR codes "plus faciles  utiliser pour les restaurateurs et pour les gens et plus respectueux de la vie prive". "Ce n'est pas une mesure contraignante supplmentaire mais un outil au service de la rouverture des restaurants. C'est quelque chose qui est discut depuis longtemps avec les syndicats de l'htellerie et de la restauration", assure le secrtariat d'Etat au Numrique.


Si j'ai bien compris, dans les lieux les plus  risque on sera oblig de se signaler (mais pas forcment avec un QR Code, tu peux donner ton nom et ton numro de tlphone).
Dans les salles de sport a va surement tre obligatoire. Mais de toute faon on badge pour entrer, donc la salle peut savoir quand on y est all.

Comment a se passe quand t'es test positif ? Tu dois ressortir la liste de tous les endroits que t'as visit pour qu'ils puissent prevenir les gens qui taient au mme endroit au mme moment ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*TousAntiCovid : la CNIL donne son avis sur un projet de dcret faisant voluer le traitement de donnes de l'application,*
*notamment en introduisant un dispositif denregistrement des visites dans certains tablissements recevant du public * 

La CNIL sest prononce, en urgence, le 17 dcembre 2020, sur un projet de dcret modifiant le dcret n 2020-650 du 29 mai 2020 relatif au traitement de donnes dnomm  StopCovid . Ce projet de dcret vise  faire voluer les conditions de mise en uvre des traitements de donnes ncessaires au fonctionnement de l'application dsormais dnomme  TousAntiCovid .

Lvolution principale vise  introduire au sein de lapplication  TousAntiCovid , dans la perspective de la rouverture de certains tablissements recevant du public (ERP : restaurants, salles de sport, salles de spectacles, etc.), un dispositif numrique denregistrement des visites dans de tels lieux afin de faciliter lalerte des personnes les ayant frquents sur une plage horaire similaire  celle dune ou de plusieurs personnes ultrieurement dpistes ou diagnostiques positives  la COVID-19.

Le projet de dcret a galement vocation  permettre la collecte et le traitement de nouvelles donnes ncessaires  la lutte contre lpidmie et  intgrer les volutions successives de lapplication depuis le dploiement de sa version 2.0 le 22 octobre dernier.

*Lavis de la CNIL sur le dispositif denregistrement des visites dans certains tablissements recevant du public*

Lintroduction dune telle fonctionnalit doit permettre de tenir compte des risques particuliers de contamination lis  la frquentation des ERP et autres lieux accueillant plusieurs personnes. Elle complte la fonctionnalit de suivi des contacts reposant sur lutilisation de la technologie  Bluetooth  qui permet dvaluer proximit entre deux ordiphones. La CNIL a considr que lutilit, au stade actuel de la lutte contre lpidmie, dun dispositif complmentaire didentification des contacts  risque de contamination est suffisamment dmontre.

Elle relve en outre que larchitecture technique et fonctionnelle du dispositif apporte plusieurs garanties substantielles, de nature  en assurer la proportionnalit :
le dispositif ne recourt pas  une technologie de golocalisation et nimplique pas le suivi des dplacements des utilisateurs de lapplication ;aucun identifiant unique nest li aux lieux contacts remonts par les utilisateurs dpists ou diagnostiqus positifs  la COVID-19 ou  ceux transmis lors de linterrogation du serveur central ;les donnes sont spares de celles traites dans le cadre du protocole ROBERT. Le protocole ROBERT est une contribution conjointe dans le cadre de l'initiative PEPP-PT (Pan European Privacy-Preserving Proximity Tracing), dont le but est de permettre le dveloppement de solutions interoprables de suivi de contacts, respectueuses des normes europennes en matire de protection des donnes, de vie prive et de scurit, dans le cadre dune rponse plus globale  la pandmie.
Nanmoins, la CNIL prcise, dans son avis, quelle nest pas pleinement en mesure dapprcier la proportionnalit de la collecte de donnes envisage ds lors que certains lments, ncessaires  son analyse, nont pas encore t dfinis (liste prcise des tablissements recevant du public concerns, caractre obligatoire ou facultatif du dispositif pour les tablissements, obligation faite aux personnes concernes denregistrer leurs visites afin que celles-ci puissent tre alertes en cas de risque de contamination).

La CNIL prend acte de ce que les utilisateurs conserveront la possibilit de ne pas utiliser lapplication  TousAntiCovid , y compris dans lhypothse o lenregistrement des visites constituerait une obligation pour les personnes concernes, ds lors que deux dispositifs, lun numrique (codes QR), lautre non numrique (par exemple un cahier de rappel) seraient mis  leur disposition par les responsables des tablissements viss.

Par ailleurs, la CNIL recommande, dune part, que le caractre obligatoire dun tel dispositif denregistrement des visites soit, le cas chant, limit aux seuls ERP prsentant un risque lev et, dautre part, quil ne soit pas rendu obligatoire dans les lieux dont la frquentation est susceptible de rvler des donnes faisant lobjet dune protection particulire (lieux de culte, lieux de runion syndicale, etc.). Des mesures sanitaires appropries, complmentaires au dispositif des enqutes sanitaires de droit commun, devraient ainsi tre prvues afin de limiter suffisamment le risque de contamination.


*Lavis de la CNIL sur la priorisation des cas contacts dans laccs aux examens et tests de dpistage*

La CNIL a estim, dans son avis, quun tel dispositif ne saurait remettre en cause le caractre volontaire de lutilisation de lapplication ds lors que laccs prioritaire aux examens et tests de dpistage ne sera pas rserv aux utilisateurs de lapplication, mais ouvert  tous les  cas contacts .

Elle recommande nanmoins de clarifier ce point dans linformation fournie, notamment dans lapplication elle-mme.

Ds les premiers pas de StopCovid, la CNIL a fait valoir que lutilisation de lapplication devrait rester sur la base du volontariat. En consquence, il ne pourrait pas y avoir de diffrence de traitement, positif comme ngatif, en fonction du tlchargement ou non de lapplication par une personne. Un seul cart  noter  cette ligne thique : la CNIL convenait en novembre 2020 quun restaurant pouvait offrir une promotion  ses clients ayant tlcharg TousAntiCovid.

Lors de la mise en place des cahiers de rappels dans les restaurants en octobre 2020, elle avait pris une position similaire, cette fois sur le recueil de donnes personnelles (prnom, nom, numro de tlphone) possiblement papier, et non numrique.

Les  cahiers de rappel  : de quoi sagit-il ? Louverture de certains tablissements situs dans les zones dalerte maximale dpend dornavant du respect dun protocole sanitaire renforc. Il comprend notamment la tenue dun  cahier de rappel  des clients, qui conditionnera leur accs  ltablissement. Ce  cahier  est destin  collecter les coordonnes des clients prsents dans le restaurant, la caftria ou ltablissement de restauration rapide, afin de les tenir  disposition des autorits de sanitaires en cas de contamination de lun des clients.

Ce  cahier de rappel , quil sagisse dun registre / cahier  papier  ou non (ex. : formulaire en ligne, QR code, etc.), constitue un traitement de donnes personnelles soumis  la rglementation (RGPD et loi Informatique et Liberts).

Les tablissements mettant en place ces  cahiers de rappel  doivent respecter les principes suivants :
*Collecter uniquement les donnes ncessaires :* Pour les  cahiers de rappel , les donnes  collecter doivent se limiter  lidentit de la personne (nom/prnom) ainsi qu un seul moyen de contact (numro de tlphone) : il est interdit de collecter davantage de donnes.*Limiter lutilisation des donnes  la seule transmission aux autorits sanitaires :* Les informations collectes dans les  cahiers de rappel  doivent uniquement tre utilises pour faciliter la recherche des  cas contacts , lorsque les  autorits sanitaires en font la demande : agents des CPAM, de la CNAM, de lARS. Toute autre utilisation (ex. : inviter les clients  une soire  thme, faire des promotions sur les menus proposs, transmettre les donnes  des partenaires commerciaux, envoyer un questionnaire de satisfaction aux clients, etc.) est strictement interdite.*Informer les clients :* Les clients doivent tre informs de lobjet de cette collecte et des droits dont ils disposent concernant leurs donnes. Cette information doit tre dlivre au moment de la collecte de ses donnes, et sous un format facilement accessible (ex. : une mention dinformation intgre sur le formulaire papier ou lectronique  complter par le client, un panneau daffichage visible  lentre de ltablissement, etc.). Cette mention dinformation doit tre claire, prcise et simple.*Une dure de conservation limite :* Les donnes collectes dans le  cahier de rappel  devront tre dtruites au bout de 14 jours, conformment aux prconisations du ministre des Solidarits et de la Sant, quelle que soit leur modalit de collecte (formulaire papier, formulaire en ligne, QR code, etc.).*Scuriser les donnes :* Le restaurateur devra assurer la confidentialit des donnes collectes sur ses clients : il ne sagit pas que chacun ait accs aux coordonnes de lensemble des clients prsents au mme moment que lui !
La CNIL a estim ceci :  Pour que le consentement recueilli soit valable, la personne doit disposer dun choix rel sans avoir  subir de consquences ngatives en cas de refus. En pratique, cela signifie que le responsable de traitement ne peut pas refuser laccs  son tablissement, si la personne refuse de communiquer ses donnes  .

Avec le retour dun dispositif de traage dans les  tablissements recevant du public  (ou  ERP ), lautorit a dcid de modifier sa formulation :  La CNIL recommande dune part que, le cas chant, le caractre obligatoire dun dispositif denregistrement des visites soit limit aux seuls ERP prsentant un risque lev (port du masque impossible et autres mesures barrires difficiles  mettre en uvre) et, dautre part, quil ne soit pas rendu obligatoire dans les lieux dont la frquentation est susceptible de rvler des donnes faisant lobjet dune protection particulire (lieux de cultes notamment) 

Certains tablissements pourraient donc tre contraints de bloquer laccs aux personnes qui refusent de participer au dispositif de traage des contacts (quil soit fait grce  un carnet papier ou une application). Ce serait une premire en France depuis le dbut de la pandmie. Si obligation il y a, la CNIL souhaite quelle soit limite aux  lieux les plus risqus .

Quoi qu'il en soit, la CNIL a dj annonc qu'elle allait  nouveau prendre la parole sur le sujet : La CNIL a relev que larchitecture technique et fonctionnelle du dispositif apporte plusieurs garanties substantielles de nature  en assurer la proportionnalit (en particulier, pas de golocalisation). Elle a reconnu lintrt du dispositif pour lutter contre lpidmie de la COVID-19 et a soulign que lapprciation concrte de la proportionnalit de la collecte envisage devrait tre affine lorsque les conditions de rouverture des ERP seraient connues (liste prcise des ERP concerns, caractre facultatif ou obligatoire du dispositif denregistrements des visites pour les tablissements et les personnes concernes, etc.). 

Sources : CNIL (1, 2), dcret n 2021-157 du 12 fvrier 2021 modifiant le dcret n 2020-650 du 29 mai 2020 relatif au traitement de donnes dnomm  StopCovid 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle lecture en faites-vous ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Lvolution principale vise  introduire au sein de lapplication  TousAntiCovid , dans la perspective de la rouverture de certains tablissements recevant du public (ERP : restaurants, salles de sport, salles de spectacles, etc.), un dispositif numrique denregistrement des visites dans de tels lieux afin de faciliter lalerte des personnes les ayant frquents sur une plage horaire similaire  celle dune ou de plusieurs personnes ultrieurement dpistes ou diagnostiques positives  la COVID-19.
> (...)
> La CNIL prend acte de ce que les utilisateurs conserveront la possibilit de ne pas utiliser lapplication  TousAntiCovid , y compris dans lhypothse o lenregistrement des visites constituerait une obligation pour les personnes concernes, ds lors que deux dispositifs, lun numrique (codes QR), lautre non numrique (par exemple un cahier de rappel) seraient mis  leur disposition par les responsables des tablissements viss.


a ne me drangerait pas de signer un cahier ou de scanner un QR Code si a me permettait de me rendre dans des tablissements.
Il faudrait tester plus de monde, afin d'identifier plus d'asymptomatiques.

----------


## stigma

La possession d'un smartphone deviendrait obligatoire ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> obligatoire ?


Non, il y a une version non numrique :



> La CNIL prend acte de ce que les utilisateurs conserveront la possibilit de ne pas utiliser lapplication  TousAntiCovid , y compris dans lhypothse o lenregistrement des visites constituerait une obligation pour les personnes concernes, ds lors que deux dispositifs, lun numrique (codes QR), *lautre non numrique (par exemple un cahier de rappel)* seraient mis  leur disposition par les responsables des tablissements viss.


Juste avant le deuxime confinement quand t'allais dans un bar il fallait que tu donnes ton nom et ton numro de tlphone pour qu'on puisse t'appeler et te dire "vous tiez au bar en mme temps qu'une personne qui tait contagieuse  ce moment l".
L ce serait un peu pareil, sauf que, si tu veux, tu peux scanner un QR Code au lieu de donner ton nom et ton numro.

----------


## el_slapper

> La possession d'un smartphone deviendrait obligatoire ?


C'est de plus en plus difficile de vivre sans tre connect. de mme qu'on est oblig d'avoir un compte bancaire pour tre pay en tant que salari.

----------


## Ryu2000

> on est oblig


Non, si tu gagnes moins de 1500 par mois, il est possible d'tre pay en liquide :
Pouvez-vous demander le paiement de votre salaire en liquide ?



> *Dans quel cas le paiement du salaire en liquide est-il possible ?*
> Lorsque votre salaire est infrieur  1.500 euros, celui-ci peut tre pay en espces.
> Au-del de 1.500 euros, votre employeur a l'obligation de vous payer par chque barr (chque bancaire classique non payable au guichet), par virement bancaire ou par virement postal.
> Pour cela, vous devez lui en faire la demande. Nous vous conseillons d'adresser votre demande  votre employeur par lettre recommande avec accus de rception afin de pouvoir prouver celle-ci.
> Vous n'avez pas  expliquer les raisons de votre demande.
> 
> *Votre employeur peut-il refuser le paiement en espces ?*
>  partir du moment o votre demande de paiement en espces respecte les conditions prcdemment cites, votre employeur ne peut pas s'opposer  votre demande.
> Dans le cas contraire, votre employeur encourt une amende. En effet, le non-respect des dispositions relatives aux modes de paiement du salaire est passible d'une amende prvue pour les contraventions de 3me classe, soit 450 euros.

----------


## narcisse44

La CNIL a un point de vue trs ambigu sur la notion de golocalisation;  partir du moment ou un dispositif quel quil soit vous situe  un lieu prcis  un moment prcis cela se nomme de la golocalisation (voir la dfinition du Larousse).
Toutes ces contorsions pour justifier linjustifiable pourrait laisser  penser que nous rentrons progressivement dans un rgime  caractre totalitaire.
Esprons que ce n'est pas le cas.

----------


## stigma

> Toutes ces contorsions pour justifier linjustifiable pourrait laisser  penser que nous rentrons progressivement dans un rgime  caractre totalitaire.
> Esprons que ce n'est pas le cas.


Il me semble qu'on commence  tre en plein dedans.

----------


## floyer

Parler dtat totalitaire parce que lon met lARS en mesure dappeler des cas contact en vue de contribuer  endiguer lpidmie me semble assez fort. Si cela permet de raccourcir le confinement (ou le couvre-feu), cest un mal pour un bien et le choix me semble vite fait.

----------


## forthx

On sacrifie toujours sa vie priv/ donne perso pour un "bien" (quoi ? facebook n'est pas un bien ?) La diffrence notable pour moi, c'est quant a devient obligatoire !
Heureusement on y est pas encore.

Mais je voulais ici rpondre a* el_slapper* : on peu vivre sans smartphone. Je l'ai abandonn il y a 3 ans. a se passe bien. Par contre sans tlphone, j'imagine que c'est dlicat 
(problmes en particulier lorsque les authentifications passent par SMS).

Je sais que je reprsente une minorit (un peu plus de 20% en 2019 selon l'arcep).
Tout de mme, si on prend en compte l'age, il est probable que ce soit les tranches les plus sensible a la maladie qui ne sont pas quips.
Mais tonnement, je n'ai jamais entendu cette constatation dans nos bienveillants mdias !

PS : pour l'age, je n'ai pas pu vrifier mes sources : https://fr.statista.com/statistiques...ar-age-france/

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> a ne me drangerait pas de signer un cahier ou de scanner un QR Code si a me permettait de me rendre dans des tablissements.
> Il faudrait tester plus de monde, afin d'identifier plus d'asymptomatiques.


Le QR code avec un "id" de passage est dj en vigueur en Core du sud . Comme les cartes de fid dmat ... c'est lger . Je prfre flash un qr code avec un "id" unique, au lieu d'un api usine a gaz comme stopcovid  ::aie:: 




> La possession d'un smartphone deviendrait obligatoire ?





> Par ailleurs, la CNIL recommande, dune part, que le caractre obligatoire dun tel dispositif denregistrement des visites soit, le cas chant, limit aux seuls ERP prsentant un risque lev et, dautre part, quil ne soit pas rendu obligatoire dans les lieux dont la frquentation est susceptible de rvler des donnes faisant lobjet dune protection particulire (lieux de culte, lieux de runion syndicale, etc.).


Effectivement , cela laisse perplexe ... Genre une mairie on est "oblig" de scanner un qr code ? Le vieux de 80 balais qui n'a pas de smartphone ne rentre pas en somme ???

En esprant ne pas voir une usine  gaz ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le vieux de 80 balais qui n'a pas de smartphone ne rentre pas en somme ???


Depuis le dbut il y a crit qu'il y a une solution non numrique, le smartphone permet de faire gagner du temps mais on ne sera pas oblig de l'utiliser.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*TousAntiCovid : le scan de QR codes via l'application pourrait entrer en phase de test dans les prochains jours,*
*au sein des restaurants rservs aux routiers * 

*En janvier, dans un document dit par le Comit de contrle et de liaison covid-19 (CCL-Covid), charg de conseiller le gouvernement sur les dispositifs numriques de lutte contre la pandmie, il tait prvu une nouvelle fonctionnalit  lapplication franaise TousAntiCovid : lutilisation de codes QR comme dispositif de traage des contacts. Ils seraient placs  lentre des lieux clos, comme les restaurants et les transports en commun.*

CCL-Covid a expliqu que  de manire simplifie, un code QR sera positionn  lentre de certains lieux  risque (liste des lieux en cours didentification en lien avec SPF [Sant publique France, NDLR]). La personne flashe ce code (il suffit donc dun tlphone avec appareil photo) et fait ainsi un check-in  la date d pour une dure t dpendant du type de lieu. Si une personne, qui a t dans le mme lieu sur la mme plage horaire, se dclare dans lapplication, la personne ci-avant reoit une notification de contact warning, dit  risque modr (impliquant la surveillance des symptmes, etc.). Si trois personnes se sont dclares, et taient sur la mme plage horaire, alors la personne reoit une notification classique de contact tracing  risque lev. 

Le principe est donc le suivant :  lentre de ltablissement, les clients seront invits  scanner le QR code associ  ltablissement lors de leur visite. Si un utilisateur ayant djeun ou dn au mme endroit au mme moment se dclare positif dans les jours qui suivent, une alerte sera alors envoye aux autres clients.

Daprs une source gouvernementale, les quipes de TousAntiCovid tudient le dploiement de plusieurs niveaux dalerte, selon la taille de ltablissement, en concertation avec Sant publique France, mais galement avec lUMIH, le syndicat des hteliers et restaurateurs.

Ds lors, un restaurant de petite surface ayant accueilli un malade du Covid-19 pourrait voir lensemble des clients notifis en tant que cas contact, tandis que les tablissements de plus grande taille (ce qui implique une moindre proximit et un moindre risque de contamination) verraient lenvoi de notifications  intermdiaires . Les autres clients seraient alors avertis, mais ne seraient pas considrs comme cas contact aux yeux de lAssurance maladie.

Rappelons que si le traage par Bluetooth continuera  tre utilis (en gardant une liste des smartphones dtects aux alentours), il sera complt par lutilisation de QR code. La CNIL a considr que lutilit, au stade actuel de la lutte contre lpidmie, dun dispositif complmentaire didentification des contacts  risque de contamination est suffisamment dmontre. Nanmoins, dans un avis, la CNIL a prcis quelle nest pas pleinement en mesure dapprcier la proportionnalit de la collecte de donnes envisage ds lors que certains lments, ncessaires  son analyse, nont pas encore t dfinis (liste prcise des tablissements recevant du public concerns, caractre obligatoire ou facultatif du dispositif pour les tablissements, obligation faite aux personnes concernes denregistrer leurs visites afin que celles-ci puissent tre alertes en cas de risque de contamination).

En attendant, selon une source gouvernementale, le scan de QR codes via l'application TousAntiCovid va faire l'objet d'une premire phase de test dans les prochains jours au sein des restaurants rservs aux routiers actuellement ouverts. Ces derniers l'ont accept en prvision de la rouverture de leurs tablissements. Ce protocole ne va pas s'appliquer aux terrasses, mais sera obligatoire dans les salles intrieures, sous peine d'amende pour les restaurateurs rticents.

Une autre source gouvernementale proche du dossier indique que  Les imprimeurs qui seront chargs de fournir les codes, les affiches et les autocollants pour les restaurants ont t trouvs . Pour sa part, le ministre de la Culture estime que le scan d'un QR code est une  option est envisageable  avant toute visite au muse, au thtre ou au cinma. 

TousAntiCovid a dj t tlcharg 13 millions de fois selon Thomas Jaussoin, directeur gnral de Lunabee Studio, notant qu'il y a eu plus de 100 000 notifis par l'application :  On en est  peu prs  13 millions de tlchargements depuis le 2 juin 2020. On a pass cette semaine les 100 000 notifis par l'application, c'est--dire des gens qui ont reu une alerte sur leur tlphone pour leur dire qu'ils ont eu un contact potentiellement  risque .


Le Secrtaire dtat charg de la Transition numrique et des Communications lectroniques, Cdric O, avait dj annonc sur son compte Twitter ce 10 mars le franchissement de ce cap :  Ce matin, + de 100 000 personnes ont t alertes par TousAntiCovid. Elles ont pu sisoler, se faire tester et viter des contaminations. #TousAntiCovid sauve des vies. Plus nous serons nombreux  la tlcharger, plus elle sera efficace ! 

Ce 10 mars, le nombre de tlchargements de lapplication a atteint les 13,5 millions, pour un total de 175 000 cas dclars dans lapplication. Si 20 % de la population franaise a dsormais tlcharg TousAntiCovid, les 175 000 cas dclars ne correspondent qu 4,5 % des quelque 3,9 millions de cas de Covid recenss  ce jour (s'il fallait tre plus prcis, nous parlerions plutt de 4,6 % en retranchant les 150 000 cas dtects avant le 2 juin 2020 et le lancement de StopCovid, premire version de TousAntiCovid).

Alors l'application connat-elle du succs ? Non, selon Thomas Jaussoin :  on ne peut pas qualifier a de succs. On essaye en permanence d'avoir plus de monde qui l'utilise, car plus de monde qui l'utilise c'est plus d'alertes pour aider les gens  appliquer les mesures barrires et s'isoler en cas de besoin. Le but ultime, c'est de casser les chanes de transmission du Covid avec cet outil, parmi un dispositif sanitaire .

Avec le retour dun dispositif de traage dans les  tablissements recevant du public  (ou  ERP ), la CNIL recommande dune part que, le cas chant, le caractre obligatoire dun dispositif denregistrement des visites soit limit aux seuls ERP prsentant un risque lev (port du masque impossible et autres mesures barrires difficiles  mettre en uvre) et, dautre part, quil ne soit pas rendu obligatoire dans les lieux dont la frquentation est susceptible de rvler des donnes faisant lobjet dune protection particulire (lieux de cultes notamment).

Certains tablissements pourraient donc tre contraints de bloquer laccs aux personnes qui refusent de participer au dispositif de traage des contacts (quil soit fait grce  un carnet papier ou une application). Ce serait une premire en France depuis le dbut de la pandmie. Si obligation il y a, la CNIL souhaite quelle soit limite aux  lieux les plus risqus .

La CNIL a relev que larchitecture technique et fonctionnelle du dispositif apporte plusieurs garanties substantielles de nature  en assurer la proportionnalit (en particulier, pas de golocalisation). Elle a reconnu lintrt du dispositif pour lutter contre lpidmie de la COVID-19 et a soulign que lapprciation concrte de la proportionnalit de la collecte envisage devrait tre affine lorsque les conditions de rouverture des ERP seraient connues (liste prcise des ERP concerns, caractre facultatif ou obligatoire du dispositif denregistrements des visites pour les tablissements et les personnes concernes, etc.).

Source : Cdric O, CNIL

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de TousAntiCovid ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la fonctionnalit de scan QR Code ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des niveaux d'alerte prconiss ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  L'utilisation de Microsoft Teams booste par le tltravail li  la pandmie de la Covid-19, une pandmie qui entrane une augmentation massive de l'utilisation des logiciels de collaboration
 ::fleche::  Un outil d'IA permet de prdire avec une prcision de 90 % les cas de patients qui succomberont au COVID-19, il prdirait aussi les besoins de respirateurs avec une prcision de 80 %
 ::fleche::  Tltravail : seulement une entreprise sur dix s'attend  ce que tous ses employs retournent au bureau, alors que les entreprises envisagent un avenir post-covid avec beaucoup plus de flexibilit

----------


## kain_tn

> Que pensez-vous de TousAntiCovid ?


Il y avait un article trs intressant dans le Misc de dcembre 2020. Il expliquait ce qu'tait le protocole ROBERT (ce qui est implment par StopCovid/TousAntiCovid), la spcification thorique de l'Inria, l'implmentation porte par un consortium public/priv, etc.

Il parlait des risques de ridentification des utilisateurs (donc faire tomber l'anonymat), des risques d'attaque pour casser le graphe social, une architecture centralise et donc une cible pour la rcolte de donnes, (et mme un sur-envoi de donnes dans la premire version).

Parmi les conclusions que je trouve intressantes (en tous cas qui me parlent):
 [...] Les risques, sont  peu prs dtermins; les bnfices, eux, ne sont toujours pas tablis "scientifiquement". Le gouvernement a expliqu que "a sauve des vies ds la premire utilisation" et a cit une tude d'Oxford: la seule sur le sujet, cite par le monde entier, mais ne donnant qu'un regard sur une ralit en fait beaucoup plus complexe et interprte de nombreuses faons diffrentes. Une tude scientifique est un pas, une brique, qui doit tre analyse, critique, reproduite par d'autres, pour potentiellement arriver  un consensus scientifique [...] [...] Il faut accepter de ne pas pouvoir tout rsoudre avec du numrique [...] [...] Pendant qu'il occupe le dbat mdiatique, le gouvernement montre son activit, donne l'impression d'avancer, peu importe l'utilit [...]





> Que pensez-vous de la fonctionnalit de scan QR Code ?


La fonctionnalit en soi, je n'en pense rien: il s'agit d'un "check-in". Ce qui me drange c'est le stockage de la donne (et son accessibilit si centralis).

@Stphane le calme, une question que l'on pourrait aussi poser: 
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'avis de la CNIL sur ce sujet?

Voir aussi:
France : un dcret autorise lutilisation de camras intelligentes pour mesurer le taux de port de masque dans les transports

----------


## TotoParis

Donc en gros, mon smartphone ayant 10 ans, et n'ayant pas de possibilit d'installer cette merde macronienne, et un lecteur de codes QR, je peux simuler en prenant l'affiche gouvernementale en photo ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## AoCannaille

Pour ma part je trouve inadmissible qu'un mec qui ne soit ni dans le domaine de la sant ni asserment de quelque moyen qu'il soit ait la plus petite information concernant ma sant. Mon Barman, mon restaurateur, n'a pas  savoir si oui ou non je suis vaccin ou si j'ai t test. 

Je sais qu'on abandonne de plus en plus notre vie prive, mais notre vie mdicale tait jusqu'ici plutt bien protge, mais l sa drive bien comme il faut pour l'abandonner  son tour.

----------


## solstyce39

> Donc en gros, mon smartphone ayant 10 ans, et n'ayant pas de possibilit d'installer cette merde macronienne, et un lecteur de codes QR, je peux simuler en prenant l'affiche gouvernementale en photo ?


J'avoue m'tre pos exactement la mme question, mais il ne faut pas oublier que le but n'est pas QUE le stockage des frquentations, mais aussi la validation de ton "droit"  frquenter l'tablissement, donc j'imagine que le QR doit tre interprt, et il doit y avoir un calcul ... (ou on peut te demander de montre patte blanche via ton appli ...)

moi ce qui me pose le plus de soucis, c'est le fait de tracer les allez et venue des gens ce qui peut facilement entrainer un profilage de la population et une classe non officiel mais bien prsent (Edvige si tu nous coute  ::x:  ),

En plus recouper l'appli avec une personne sachant que le justificatif de vaccination doit tre nominal ... doit tre extrmement simple ...

Bref a sens pas bon tout a

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je sais qu'on abandonne de plus en plus notre vie prive, mais notre vie mdicale tait jusqu'ici plutt bien protge, mais l sa drive bien comme il faut pour l'abandonner  son tour.


Au moins le prtexte utilis est valide. Le traage peut vraiment aider  contrler une pidmie (on l'a vu  Singapour).
Pour que a serve  quelque chose il faut faire des campagnes de tests massives.
Il faut identifier le plus de personnes contagieuses mais asymptomatiques possible, puis contacter toutes les personnes qui ont t en contact avec elles.

Mais si a se trouve on va se retrouver avec un passeport numrique, il faudra badger pour entrer dans chaque lieu public, le passeport contiendra galement la date du dernier test ralis, si on a t test ngatif il y a moins de 72h (ou si on a t vaccin avec un vaccin de la dernire gnration) on aura accs  plus de choses.

Aprs des annes de confinement, les gens seront bien oblig d'accepter d'tre surveill en permanence pour enfin retrouver une vie plus normale.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Au moins le prtexte utilis est valide. Le traage peut vraiment aider  contrler une pidmie (on l'a vu  Singapour).
> Pour que a serve  quelque chose il faut faire des campagnes de tests massives.


Tu sais ce qui a aid encore plus que le traage  Singapour ? La fermeture totale des frontire.

La solution est simple : on confine TOUT le monde pendant 2 semaines, on test TOUT le monde au bout des deux semaines. Ceux qui sont ngatif peuvent sortir, les autres attendent. Mais cela ne marche que si on a pas d'entres extrieures de nouveaux cas

On aurait du faire a en Mars, mais on n'avait ni masque ni tests...
On aurait pu faire a l't dernier, mais bon, pauvre tourisme, fallait bien relancer l'conomie ET la pandmie en provoquant une exode incroyable dans toute la France...
On aurait pu faire a au deuxime confinement, mais... Mais quoi en fait?

Aujourd'hui on a les tests mais on les gaspille purement et simplement avec notre manire de procder.

Et aprs, moi, individu, je devrais faire des efforts, Abandonner droits et liberts  pour pallier  l'incomptence de nos lus ? 

La situation est peut-tre indite, mais quand on voit que 95% des dcisions sont mauvaises, il faut arrter de se poser la question de l'incomptence et parler de trahison...

----------


## solstyce39

> Au moins le prtexte utilis est valide. Le traage peut vraiment aider  contrler une pidmie (on l'a vu  Singapour).
> Pour que a serve  quelque chose il faut faire des campagnes de tests massives.
> Il faut identifier le plus de personnes contagieuses mais asymptomatiques possible, puis contacter toutes les personnes qui ont t en contact avec elles.
> 
> Mais si a se trouve on va se retrouver avec un passeport numrique, il faudra badger pour entrer dans chaque lieu public, le passeport contiendra galement la date du dernier test ralis, si on a t test ngatif il y a moins de 72h (ou si on a t vaccin avec un vaccin de la dernire gnration) on aura accs  plus de choses.
> 
> Aprs des annes de confinement, les gens seront bien oblig d'accepter d'tre surveill en permanence pour enfin retrouver une vie plus normale.


C'est tellement triste, arriver au traage des gens ...
"tre surveill en permanence pour enfin retrouver une vie plus normale" => pour moi tre oblig de badger ds qu'on va quelque part (j'ai pas trop de doute qu'une fois que le fait de badger au restau & co sera bien rentrer dans les moeurs, ce sera tendu aux grands magasins, au boucher,  la librairie, qu'on pourra lier le systme de badgeage au moyen de paiement comme a "ce sera plus pratique") n'est pas une vie normale.

Juste pour l'anecdote, je suis mme pas convaincu que l'appli tous anticovid fonctionne comme elle est suppose ... (en plus du fait qu'il soit ncessaire de l'activer  la main  chaque fois ...)
Ma femme et moi avons eu le COVID et utilisons tous les deux l'appli tous anticovid (du moins l'avons install), nous avons donc eu tous les deux un test positif. 
Ma femme s'est dclare positive et a rentr son N de test dans l'appli.
Moi non (jvoulais justement voir comment l'appli ragirait) donc avec nos tlphones bluetooth activs dans la mme maison et appli active,  aucun moment je n'ai t notifi tre cas contact, pourtant nous tions dans un cas vraiment nominal )

bref ...

----------


## kain_tn

> Tu sais ce qui a aid encore plus que le traage  Singapour ? La fermeture totale des frontire.


Oui.




> Et aprs, moi, individu, je devrais faire des efforts, Abandonner droits et liberts  pour pallier  l'incomptence de nos lus ? 
> 
> La situation est peut-tre indite, mais quand on voit que 95% des dcisions sont mauvaises, il faut arrter de se poser la question de l'incomptence et parler de trahison...


Exactement. Je pense que comme d'habitude, les lus font preuve d'opportunisme et y voient l une belle occasion de faire accepter n'importe quoi. Et le pire c'est qu'il y aura des gens pour les applaudir.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Pour ma part je trouve inadmissible qu'un mec qui ne soit ni dans le domaine de la sant ni asserment de quelque moyen qu'il soit ait la plus petite information concernant ma sant.


Je partage tout  fait ton opinion. Maintenant que cette situation dure depuis plus d'un an, je t'invite  montrer un faux test PCR. C'est la meilleur solution pour qu'on "te foute la paix".  :;): 

A un moment l'tat nous manque de respect. Et bien nous avons galement le devoir de lui manquer de respect. 




> Mon Barman, mon restaurateur, n'a pas  savoir si oui ou non je suis vaccin ou si j'ai t test.


Personne, de toute nature qu'elle soit n'a  "juger" ou "exiger" qu'on face ou ne face pas telle ou telle chose de notre vie strictement prive. L'envie vous prend de faire une activit "juge" "interdite" ou "non essentielle". Faites. 

Un fdo qui viendra exiger ou donner une injonction de faire demi tour ou autre , mrite de se faire envoyer chier/bouler. Mieux, rcidiver, pour montrer qu'on ne se laisse pas faire.




> Je sais qu'on abandonne de plus en plus notre vie prive, mais notre vie mdicale tait jusqu'ici plutt bien protge, mais l sa drive bien comme il faut pour l'abandonner  son tour.





> J'avoue m'tre pos exactement la mme question, mais il ne faut pas oublier que le but n'est pas QUE le stockage des frquentations, mais aussi la validation de ton "droit"  frquenter l'tablissement, donc j'imagine que le QR doit tre interprt, et il doit y avoir un calcul ... (ou on peut te demander de montre patte blanche via ton appli ...)
> 
> moi ce qui me pose le plus de soucis, c'est le fait de tracer les allez et venue des gens ce qui peut facilement entrainer un profilage de la population et une classe non officiel mais bien prsent (Edvige si tu nous coute  ),
> 
> En plus recouper l'appli avec une personne sachant que le justificatif de vaccination doit tre nominal ... doit tre extrmement simple ...
> 
> Bref a sens pas bon tout a


Une anne dans 1 vie , ce n'est pas rien . Ce temps est definitivement perdu et ne se rattrapera pas. Alors  un moment quand on manque profondment de respect aux gens qui respectent, j'invite ces personnes  se dsolidariser . 

Se dsolidariser c'est aussi penser aux autres et au corps mdical ! Oui . Pour preuve, prserver sa sant mentale, physique et cardiaque pour ne pas saturer de nouveau les services de sant dans les 5  10 ans  venir , c'est aussi leur faire preuve de respect et de civisme. 

Le covid est juste la goute d'eau qui a fait dborder de vase. Et ceux qui respectent comme vous et moi, n'ont pas  payer les pots casss des autres sur leur sant personnelle. C'est trop facile sinon !

---

Concernant le traage , c'est simple on a ouvert une "boite de pandore". Pour ne pas se laisser faire ou imposer quoi que ce soit. Pour ceux qui seront le faire, c'est truander le systme ...  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu sais ce qui a aid encore plus que le traage  Singapour ? La fermeture totale des frontire.


Fermer les frontires est en effet indispensable, mais les tests et le traage ont permis d'isoler les malades rapidement avant qu'ils ne puissent contaminer beaucoup de monde.
Avec le traage il y a moyen de ne confiner que les malades et de laisser les personnes saines avoir une vie normale.

En France il n'y a pas assez de test et il ne sont pas super fiable (il y a beaucoup de faux positifs).




> Et aprs, moi, individu, je devrais faire des efforts, Abandonner droits et liberts  pour pallier  l'incomptence de nos lus ?


Ce n'est pas tonnant que le gouvernement soit totalement incomptent, c'est un nouveau scnario. On va devoir peut-tre rest confin pendant des annes.
Mais vous allez voir lors de la prochaine pidmie ce sera autre chose. Les frontires seront fermes rapidement et strictement. Tout le monde se fera tester. (on pourra peut-tre produire les masques, les tests, les mdicaments, en France)

C'est vrai qu'en janvier 2020 c'tait pas top :
Coronavirus : en France, "les risques de propagation du virus dans la population sont trs faibles" selon Agns Buzyn
Agns Buzyn sur le coronavirus: "Tous les aroports internationaux ont des affiches d'information"




> Je pense que comme d'habitude, les lus font preuve d'opportunisme et y voient l une belle occasion de faire accepter n'importe quoi.


C'est vrai qu'il existe un vieux projet de passeport vaccinal et l c'est l'occasion rv pour le faire passer.
Il y aussi un projet de suppression de l'argent liquide et les pidmies font se dvelopper les paiements sans contact.
C'est possible que dans un futur assez proche toutes nos actions soient enregistres.




> Maintenant que cette situation dure depuis plus d'un an, je t'invite  montrer un faux test PCR. C'est la meilleur solution pour qu'on "te foute la paix".


Ce n'est pas trs responsable, ce serait une meilleure ide de raliser un vrai test, de cette faon si t'es positif tu sais qu'il faut t'isoler.
Le problme c'est que faire le test nasal toutes les 72h, a doit finir par te dtruire le nez, heureusement il y a le test anal.




> Concernant le traage , c'est simple on a ouvert une "boite de pandore". Pour ne pas se laisser faire ou imposer quoi que ce soit. Pour ceux qui seront le faire, c'est truander le systme ...


Si trop de gens donnent des faux noms et des faux numros de tlphone quand ils vont dans un bar, un restaurant, un cinma, un muse, une convention, etc. Le gouvernement va dire qu' cause de la mauvaise foi des Franais il faut imposer des mesures plus strict (par exemple badger avec une nouvelle carte d'identit, un passeport vaccinal, ou je ne sais quoi).

Il va falloir s'armer de patience, on pourrait tre confin pendant des annes.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Ce n'est pas trs responsable, ce serait une meilleure ide de raliser un vrai test


Non , j'ai assez perdu de temps depuis 1 an. Maintenant c'est vaccination ou test pcr falsifi ou rien. Se dtendre , faire du sport, se cultiver n'a jamais t un crime a ce que je sache ? 




> de cette faon si t'es positif tu sais qu'il faut t'isoler.


Le jour ou l'on me sort que je suis cens me mettre en quarantaine, je me ferai un joie de surtout ne pas la respecter ! Je prfre encore payer une amende , mme bien sale. Au moins on me fout la paix !

----------


## Ryu2000

> j'ai assez perdu de temps depuis 1 an.


Si a se trouve ce n'est que le dbut  ::P: . Les restrictions vont probablement se durcir prochainement. Il va falloir faire preuve de patience.

Le gouvernement ne veut pas confiner l'le de France, mais il va finir par tre contraint de le faire.
Confinement de l'Ile-de-France : quand Castex voque un taux d'incidence  400 comme point de bascule



> Pour autant, Matignon dment l'existence d'un "seuil de confinement", prfrant parler d'un "point de vigilance trs fort". L'entourage de Jean Castex souligne qu'un taux d'incidence  400 correspond  une circulation du virus presque deux fois suprieure  la moyenne nationale, ce qui tait dj le cas le 4 mars, lorsque le Premier ministre annonait le confinement partiel du Pas-de-Calais. Mais il ne s'agit pas l du seul indicateur pris en compte, rappelle Matignon, voquant notamment les entres  l'hpital et la tension dans les services de ranimation.


Covid-19 : ranimation, taux d'incidence... Pourquoi l'le-de-France est en sursis



> Ce lundi, 1152 patients atteints du Covid-19 se trouvaient en ranimation en le-de-France, plus qu'au pic de la deuxime vague en novembre.





> se cultiver n'a jamais t un crime a ce que je sache ?


Parfois il y a des lois exceptionnelles.
De toute faon il y a 0 vnement, il n'y a pas de thtre, pas de cinma, pas de muse, rien !
Faites du sport et cultivez-vous, seul, chez vous  ::P:  (Il y a moyen de faire des activits dehors, mais il faut tre rentr avant 18h)




> Le jour ou l'on me sort que je suis cens me mettre en quarantaine, je me ferai un joie de surtout ne pas la respecter !


Ce n'est pas une grande ide. Imaginez si c'tait une maladie dangereuse.
Violer sa quarantaine a peut tre puni. En Chine il y en a qui ont essay, ils ont eu des problmes.




> Je prfre encore payer une amende , mme bien sale. Au moins on me fout la paix !


Ce n'est pas parce que tu te prends une amende que t'auras la paix. Tu risques juste de prendre une sanction plus forte.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Ce n'est pas tonnant que le gouvernement soit totalement incomptent, c'est un nouveau scnario.


Non.

Ds 2008,Le grand livre blanc, remis  macron en 2017, prvoyait dj ces risques (https://www.defense.gouv.fr/dgris/pr...nationale-2017) 




> 69 . Laccroissement de la mobilit de la population favorise lextension des aires de diffusion de certaines maladies, ainsi que la propagation rapide et  grande chelle de virus  lorigine dpidmies diverses (syndrome respiratoire aigu svre  SRAS) . Le service de sant des armes et ses capacits de recherche sont ainsi rgulirement mobiliss pour faire face  ce type de situation . La dernire pidmie dEbola survenue en 2014-2016 dans des pays fragiles dAfrique de lOuest a dmontr combien la densification des flux pouvait compliquer le confinement des grandes crises sanitaires, au point de devoir faire appel  la communaut internationale .
> 
>  70 .  Le risque dmergence dun nouveau virus franchissant la barrire des espces ou chappant  un laboratoire de confinement est rel . De mme, linterconnexion des filires alimentaires gnre des risques sur la sant humaine et offre un terrain propice  dventuelles actions  agro-terroristes  . Plus grave encore, la diffusion des biotechnologies pourrait permettre  des groupes terroristes de conduire des attaques biologiques sophistiques


Dans les prconisations, que je n'ai pas retrouves, mais cites ici, il y avait : 
- l'orientation du systme de veille et d'alerte sanitaires, 
- un effort continu de recherche, de dveloppement et de production de produits de traitement (),
- la sensibilisation prcoce de la population,
- la formation des intervenants et leur entranement par des exercices 
- la constitution de stocks nationaux correspondant aux principaux risques sanitaires.


On paye une blinde des mecs pour penser  ce qui pourrait arriver et pour s'organiser, ce serait bien que nos dirigeant coutent les experts...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Si a se trouve ce n'est que le dbut . Les restrictions vont probablement se durcir prochainement. Il va falloir faire preuve de patience.


Je me suis affranchit des restrictions depuis dj plusieurs mois ... En cas de nouvelles "restrictions" , je comptes tout simplement m'en affranchir aussi ... Et je n'ai aucune leon de moral ni injonction  recevoir. Donc les moralisateurs peuvent remballer leur discours.  :;):  




> Parfois il y a des lois exceptionnelles.
> De toute faon il y a 0 vnement, il n'y a pas de thtre, pas de cinma, pas de muse, rien !
> Faites du sport et cultivez-vous, seul, chez vous  (Il y a moyen de faire des activits dehors, mais il faut tre rentr avant 18h)


Passer la frontire franco-belge avec un faux test pcr, sans attestation, a des fin de loisirs et de dtente, j'en passe et des meilleurs ... je pratique dj . Et je n'ai pas l'intention de m'arrter l... 

Mme chose pour le sport en France aprs 18h dans l'espace publique. Je pratique aussi .




> Ce n'est pas une grande ide. Imaginez si c'tait une maladie dangereuse.
> Violer sa quarantaine a peut tre puni.





> Ce n'est pas parce que tu te prends une amende que t'auras la paix. Tu risques juste de prendre une sanction plus forte.


Le jour ou t'es convoqu devant le juge car tu vas voir la belle mre , pour je ne sais quoi car "soit disant" interdit, tu pratiques ton sport aprs 18h , tu vas  un endroit  des fins de loisirs . 

Tu crois que le juge va t'envoyer en prison car tu auras eu des activits  des fins de loisirs et tourisme ? Lol ... Je serai juge et je devrai jug un truc pareil , je fais des bonds au plafond avec un non lieu direct ... C'est "injugeable" ... car il n'y a aucune faute, ni crime , ni dlit !

Juger quelqu'un ncessite d'avoir des preuves pour un crime, fraude, dlit, homicide ... Se "divertir" n'est pas un crime  ce que je sache. 

---

A situation exceptionnel , mesure exceptionnel donc oui sortir des sentiers battus pour se dmerder quitte  devoir truander est ncessaire . 

---

L'tat nous manque de respect, te manque de respect, me manque de respect ... donc nous n'avons pas  le respecter rtroactivement .

----------


## solstyce39

> Ce n'est pas trs responsable, ce serait une meilleure ide de raliser un vrai test, de cette faon si t'es positif tu sais qu'il faut t'isoler.
> Le problme c'est que faire le test nasal toutes les 72h, a doit finir par te dtruire le nez, heureusement il y a le test anal.



Heu non, les test PCR sont tout sauf fiable. je veux dire, tu attrape le COVID tu t'isole 7 jours et t'es considr comme gurit / non contagieux, pas de bol tu seras positif pendant facile 2 mois.
(c'est d'ailleurs pour a que le taux de contamination est  prendre avec des pincettes, car vu la sensibilit des tests, une personne n'ayant que des rsidu de virus et qui donc n'est ni malade ni contagieuse, viendra gonfler les stats globales...)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et je n'ai aucune leon de moral ni injonction  recevoir.


Peut-tre qu'un jour tu te prendras une amende, et l tu rigoleras beaucoup moins.
Parce que 135 a fait mal. Aujourd'hui c'est difficile de trouver du travail, les salaires sont trs bas, donc il vaut mieux viter de perdre de l'argent btement.




> Le jour ou t'es convoqu devant le juge


a ferait chier d'en arriver l, personne n'a envie d'avoir affaire avec la justice, a fait perdre trop de temps.




> Se "divertir" n'est pas un crime  ce que je sache.


On en tat d'urgence sanitaire le gouvernement peut imposer ce qu'il veut.
tat d'urgence sanitaire - France



> Disposition exceptionnelle du droit franais, l'tat d'urgence sanitaire est un rgime juridique cr en 2020 dclar  en cas de catastrophe sanitaire mettant en pril, par sa nature et sa gravit, la sant de la population . *Il donne des pouvoirs exceptionnels au Gouvernement, comme la possibilit dinterdire des dplacements et des runions.*
> 
> Pendant la pandmie de Covid-19, ltat durgence sanitaire est appliqu  deux reprises : entre le 24 mars 2020 et le 10 juillet 2020, et  compter du 17 octobre 2020.


La situation est exceptionnelle, il y a un nouveau rhume qui envoi des vieux et des obses  l'hpital.




> donc nous n'avons pas  le respecter rtroactivement .


Normalement on dit l'inverse "si tu veux qu'on te respecte, commence par respecter les autres".
Mais d'un autre ct on ne va pas se mettre  respecter les membres du gouvernement, qu'ils aillent bien tous se faire foutre, ils sont tous nuls, ils seront toujours nul, il n'y a rien  attendre de cette classe de parasite. (a pourrait finir en rvolution un de c4)
Personnellement je respecte toutes les rgles, parce que je ne veux pas d'emmerde, payer une amende a ne me fait pas plaisir. Je suis sous pay, je n'ai pas des centaines d'euros  jeter par la fentre.




> Heu non, les test PCR sont tout sauf fiable.


Il parait que les tests anal sont beaucoup plus fiables.

----------


## solstyce39

> Il parait que les tests anal sont beaucoup plus fiables.


J'ai pas envie !  ::calim2::  ::calim2::  ::calim2::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Peut-tre qu'un jour tu te prendras une amende, et l tu rigoleras beaucoup moins.


Cela se rglera alors devant les tribunaux  :;): 




> Parce que 135 a fait mal. Aujourd'hui c'est difficile de trouver du travail, les salaires sont trs bas, donc il vaut mieux viter de perdre de l'argent btement.


Les amendes "covid" sont  voir comme du raquette en bande organis de la part de la police. 




> a ferait chier d'en arriver l, personne n'a envie d'avoir affaire avec la justice, a fait perdre trop de temps.


L'tat nous fait chier ... Retournons ces propres armes contre lui. Soyons procdurier  notre tour . Cela fera bien chier la justice et engorgera les tribunaux un peu plus  ::roll:: 




> On en tat d'urgence sanitaire le gouvernement peut imposer ce qu'il veut.
> tat d'urgence sanitaire - France


Que la situation dure 2/3 mois en 2020 entre mars et juin soit. On ne savait pas ce que cela allait donner. La aprs 1 anne, clairement la population est excde et  bout. Alors j'appelle tout ce qui le peuvent/veulent  se rebiffer et ne plus respecter la moindre injonction . 

Les honntes gens qui se pliaient si facilement ne vont plus du tout le faire , tout en envoyant chier le gouvernement ... Le gouvernement va se retrouver face  des "bouricos" ou des "recalcitrants". Appelez cela comme vous voulez. Besoin d'engager un bras de fer ? Volontiers !

Quand l'tat comprendra qu'il est face  un bras de fer de la population ... il va trs vite rtropdaler ! Un scnario  la gilet jaune ou il va plier , sous quelle forme je ne sais pas ... Tout ce que je constate c'est que le bras de fer est engag ... Pas de question de plier ni de se laisser fer  ::roll:: 




> Normalement on dit l'inverse "si tu veux qu'on te respecte, commence par respecter les autres".


C'est lhpital qui se fout de la charit ? C'est l'tat qui ne respecte plus ces concitoyens ... un irrespect total est profond, il n'a que ce qu'il mrite. On rcolte que l'on sme ... 

A toujours prendre le pkin moyen pour le dindon de la farce , ne vous tonnez pas qu'on en envoie chier certains. Et pas question de faire des efforts supplmentaires. C'est mme l'inverse qui est  faire , c'est  notre tour mettre des btons dans les roues de l'tat !




> Mais d'un autre ct on ne va pas se mettre  respecter les membres du gouvernement, qu'ils aillent bien tous se faire foutre, ils sont tous nuls, ils seront toujours nul, il n'y a rien  attendre de cette classe de parasite. .


Non rien  attendre.




> (a pourrait finir en rvolution un de c4)


Et c'est que la police veut viter car elle en a une peur bleue ! Une sorte dinsurrection d'une classe qui ne dit jamais rien en gnral ... Et quand la pression explose dans cette classe l, c'est assez virulent et se retrouve assez vite face  un situation imprvisible .




> Personnellement je respecte toutes les rgles, parce que je ne veux pas d'emmerde, payer une amende a ne me fait pas plaisir. Je suis sous pay, je b'ai pas des centaines d'euros  jeter par la fentre.


J'applique des lois qui ont du sens, pas des lois compltement illogiques et arbitraires ou bases sur des principes probabilistes. Donc , je ne suis pas hors la loi ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Soyons procdurier  notre tour


T'es compltement masochiste.
Il faut tre fou pour vouloir faire appelle  la justice, c'est frustrant, lent, cher.




> La aprs 1 anne, clairement la population est excde et  bout. Alors j'appelle tout ce qui le peuvent/veulent  se rebiffer et ne plus respecter la moindre injonction .


Je crois que c'est interdit d'appeler les gens  violer les lois.
La population va devoir faire preuve de patience parce qu'elle n'est pas prte de retrouver des liberts.




> Un scnario  la gilet jaune ou il va plier , sous quelle forme je ne sais pas ...


Pour l'instant je n'ai rien vu, les Franais semblent tre trs obissant. Peut-tre qu'aprs plusieurs annes de confinement ils commenceront  perdre patiente.




> C'est lhpital qui se fout de la charit ?


Ben non c'est juste un proverbe, il faut bien que le respect commence quelque part.  ::P: 




> Et c'est que la police veut viter car elle en a une peur bleue !


Les rvolutions ont lieu quand la police et l'arme arrtent de suivre les ordres et se mettent du ct du peuple.




> J'applique des lois qui ont du sens, pas des lois compltement illogiques et arbitraires ou bases sur des principes probabilistes. Donc , je ne suis pas hors la loi ...


Par dfinition la loi est arbitraire.
T'es donc hors la loi.

 la limite tu peux dire que c'est illgale mais lgitime.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Je crois que c'est interdit d'appeler les gens  violer les lois.


Il n'y rien d'illgal a demander au gens de se divertir ou de sortir faire ce qu'ils veulent ... Sors moi alors le texte de loi qui stipule que "se divertir" est un "crime ou dlit" 




> La population va devoir faire preuve de patience parce qu'elle n'est pas prte de retrouver des liberts.


Et bien je n'ai plus de patience  "accorder " . Loi arbitraire ou restriction je m'en tamponne , et je continue de me dplacer et d'aller ou bon me semble. J'irai faire mon shopping en Belgique ! Bon dbarra pour les commerces en franais. Ils n'avaient qu'a les laisser ouvert.




> Par dfinition la loi est arbitraire.
> T'es donc hors la loi.
> 
>  la limite tu peux dire que c'est illgale mais lgitime.


Se divertir ou vivre est un crime ou un dlit ? Non a ce que je sache , alors je n'ai aucune leon morale ni autorit  recevoir de personne .

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sors moi alors le texte de loi qui stipule que "se divertir" est un "crime ou dlit"


Je n'ai pas le temps de chercher, mais a doit tre l dedans :
Dcret n 2020-1310 du 29 octobre 2020 prescrivant les mesures gnrales ncessaires pour faire face  l'pidmie de covid-19 dans le cadre de l'tat d'urgence sanitaire



> III. - Les rassemblements, runions ou activits sur la voie publique ou dans un lieu ouvert au public autres que ceux mentionns au II mettant en prsence de manire simultane plus de six personnes sont interdits.





> Et bien je n'ai plus de patience  "accorder " .


Ouais c'est assez clair que ta sant mentale prend cher en ce moment.
"Cette crise pourrait devenir une catastrophe psychologique" : quelles consquences du Covid-19 et du confinement sur notre sant mentale ?




> Se divertir ou vivre est un crime ou un dlit ?


Si le gouvernement dclare "*Jacques  dit* rester chez vous", tu restes chez toi et puis c'est tout.
Une fois que c'est l'tat d'urgence c'est open bar. 
Par exemple :
Des militants cologistes assigns  rsidence le temps de la COP21

Le peuple n'a pas son mot  dire, ce n'est pas un referendum.
Tout est ferm et le restera longtemps, quand a pourra rouvrir il y aura des faillites en chane (l'tat s'endette pour maintenant en vie plein d'entreprises zombies, ce qui ne sert  rien vu qu'elles vont mourir ds qu'elles ne seront plus maintenues artificiellement en vie).
Le monde va peut-tre changer, on ne retrouvera peut-tre plus jamais le monde d'avant.
Il y a des articles qui disent que le monde d'aprs sera diffrent, a parle de dcroissance galement.

Profitez de 2021, 2022 sera peut-tre pire  ::P:

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Je n'ai pas le temps de chercher, mais a doit tre l dedans :
> Dcret n 2020-1310 du 29 octobre 2020 prescrivant les mesures gnrales ncessaires pour faire face  l'pidmie de covid-19 dans le cadre de l'tat d'urgence sanitaire


Pour que quelque soit interdit , cela doit tre not clairement . Pas de texte de loi = vide juridique = autoris . Ce qui n'est pas interdit est autoris.

Donc on est pas dans lillgalit. 




> Si le gouvernement dclare "*Jacques  dit* rester chez vous", tu restes chez toi et puis c'est tout.


Je suis un adulte responsable , civique et respectueux des lois. Je n'ai d'ordre  recevoir de personne sur ce que je fais dans ma vie strictement priv. J'ai encore moins d'ordre  recevoir de la ou j'ai envie d'aller , de me dplacer. Donc avec leur injonction de "rester chez vous" , qu'ils remballent je n'en ai rien  cirer. Mme avec leur attestation , je n'ai pas  justifier de la do je viens ni la ou je vais . Cela est du ressort strictement priv.




> Des militants cologistes assigns  rsidence le temps de la COP21


La on parle d'anarchistes, qui font trempette avec des blacks blocks lors de manif . Donc rien de scandaleux  ne pas autoriser des personnes, qui sont susceptibles de provoquer des meutes ou du vandalisme,  ne pas pouvoir manifester. 

Maintenir une personne  domicile ou ailleurs contre son grs , sans motif valable , cela s'appelle de la rtention arbitraire et discriminatoire. Donc violer un couvre feu et / ou un confinement arbitraire n'est en rien illgale ... vu que le principe mme de rtention est ... illgal.




> Ouais c'est assez clair que ta sant mentale prend cher en ce moment.
> "Cette crise pourrait devenir une catastrophe psychologique" : quelles consquences du Covid-19 et du confinement sur notre sant mentale ?


Pour ceux qui ne le comprennent pas encore :

> se soustraire au couvre feu et confinement est un acte civique ET citoyen : cela permet de prserver sa sant mentale, physique et cardiaque . Cela permet aussi est surtout de na pas participer  lencombrement encore plus post covid !

Donc il n'y a aucunement  respecter couvre feu et confinement . 

J'ai aussi repris mes dplacements touristiques entre France et Belgique. Tout comme le PLF et les test PCR, soit je m'en affranchis, soit c'est je bidonne les infos.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour que quelque soit interdit , cela doit tre not clairement .


C'est crit quelque part. Par contre a ne peut pas tre "clair" puisque c'est du langage juridique.  ::P: 

Apparemment il y a 3 dcrets :
- Dcret n 2020-1262 du 16 octobre 2020 prescrivant les mesures gnrales ncessaires pour faire face  l'pidmie de covid-19 dans le cadre de l'tat d'urgence sanitaire
- Dcret n 2020-1310 du 29 octobre 2020 prescrivant les mesures gnrales ncessaires pour faire face  l'pidmie de covid-19 dans le cadre de l'tat d'urgence sanitaire
- Dcret n 2021-31 du 15 janvier 2021 modifiant les dcrets n 2020-1262 du 16 octobre 2020 et n 2020-1310 du 29 octobre 2020 prescrivant les mesures gnrales ncessaires pour faire face  l'pidmie de covid-19 dans le cadre de l'tat d'urgence sanitaire

Le couvre-feu  18 heures est au Journal officiel



> Ainsi, *larticle 4 du dcret du 29 octobre dispose dsormais que tout dplacement de personne hors de son lieu de rsidence est interdit entre 18 heures et 6 heures du matin*. Le deuxime motif de drogation  cette rgle est modifi :  dplacements pour des consultations, examens, actes de prvention et soins ne pouvant tre assurs  distance et ne pouvant tre diffrs ou pour lachat de produits de sant .

----------


## AoCannaille

> La on parle d'anarchistes, qui font trempette avec des blacks blocks lors de manif . Donc rien de scandaleux  ne pas autoriser des personnes, qui sont susceptibles de provoquer des meutes ou du vandalisme,  ne pas pouvoir manifester.


Oulalala le "faites ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais..."
Pour information, l'attitude que tu prnes, refuser les dcisions gouvernementales auxquelles tu n'adhres pas, s'apparente grandement grandement  de l'anarchisme (refus de l'autorit), je m'tonne donc du peu de soutien que tu portes  leur libert d'aller et venir que tu rclames si ardemment ici (pour moi  raison, mais passons.)

Ensuite, ce qui est rvoltant dans le cas des militants colos, c'est que le gouvernement  utilis une mesure destin  coincer des terroristes pour bloquer des gens qui n'ont vocation qu' faire vivre le dbat dmocratique et dont la violence est uniquement suppose, autrement ils auraient t emprisonns et/ou sous bracelet lectronique par les voies habituelles, et pas via Etat d'urgence, sans saisine de juge, sans contrle dmocratique quel qu'il soit, et sans recours possible. En bref, un abus de pouvoir du gouvernement bien plus flagrant et bien plus total que ce que nous subissons actuellement.

Et si on applique du coup ta faon de penser  ton comportement, on arrive donc : 
l on parle d'anarchiste, qui s'applique  ne pas respecter les mesures du gouvernement, donc rien de scandaleux  ne pas autoriser des personnes qui sont susceptible de rpandre lpidmie,  se dplacer.

bref, deux poids, deux mesures dans ton discours, c'est assez dommageable....

Pour rappel, suite  lpidmie de SIDA, (que certains connard s'amusaient  rpandre mais qui n'taient pas encore illgal (ce n'est pas un meutre, vu que a ne tue pas directement... Ce n'est pas une violence, il y avait consentement sur l'acte sexuel...)), une loi voque clairement que : 



> toute personne consciente et avertie  qui aurait  provoqu la dissmination d'une maladie transmissible pidmique  par un  comportement imprudent ou ngligent  aurait t passible d'un emprisonnement de trois ans et d'une amende.


donc indpendamment des mesures prises rcemment, tu es toujours soumis  une loi qui n'est pas contextuelle mais valide proprement par un parlement et qui ne t'as jamais choqu avant parce qu'elle est pleine de bon sens.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Et si on applique du coup ta faon de penser  ton comportement, on arrive donc : 
> l on parle d'anarchiste, qui s'applique  ne pas respecter les mesures du gouvernement, donc rien de scandaleux  ne pas autoriser des personnes qui sont susceptible de rpandre lpidmie,  se dplacer.


Je respecte dj les gestes barrires , lavage des mains, port du masques, mnage et dsinfection des surfaces , je garde mes distances. Que veux tu faire de plus ? 

Donc non rien de scandaleux  se dplacer et respecter ce que je viens de preciter. 




> bref, deux poids, deux mesures dans ton discours, c'est assez dommageable...


Il n y a pas que la sant biologique. Il y a aussi la sant mentale, physique et cardiaque . C'est pas manquer de respect envers la psychiatrie et le corps mdical que de minorer ces choses ? Si , c'est un irrespect profond pour eux . Minorer cela est mme scnadaleux de te part.  




> donc indpendamment des mesures prises rcemment, tu es toujours soumis  une loi qui n'est pas contextuelle mais valide proprement par un parlement et qui ne t'as jamais choqu avant parce qu'elle est pleine de bon sens.


Que le gouvernement se dmerde. Ce n'est plus mon problme . J'ai suffisamment t le dindon de la farce comme de nombreux franais pendant 1 an . Nous ne commettons aucun crime ou dlit  vivre et  / ou se dtendre . Que cela vous choque ou offense ce n'est pas mon problme. 

C'est fort de caf d'exiger que les mmes encore et toujours fassent des efforts . Bah non c'est trop facile ... On va surtout vous envoyer bouler et chier .

----------


## AoCannaille

> Bonjour, 
> 
> 
> 
> Je respecte dj les gestes barrires , lavage des mains, port du masques, mnage et dsinfection des surfaces , je garde mes distances. Que veux tu faire de plus ? 
> 
> Donc non rien de scandaleux  se dplacer et respecter ce que je viens de preciter. 
> 
> 
> ...



je comprends tout  fait ton point de vu et le partage en grande partie. C'est juste contradictoire avec ta phrase sur les colos bloqus par des lois antiterroristes.

----------


## Ryu2000

Covid-19: que contient le projet de certificat vert numrique, prsent ce mercredi par la Commission europenne ?



> Si la prsidente de la Commission europenne Ursula von der Leyen a dclar qu'un tel outil permettrait de  faciliter la vie des Europens  et  graduellement leur permettre de se dplacer en scurit dans l'UE et  l'extrieur, pour le travail ou pour le tourisme , les discussions entre tats membres risquent d'tre animes. En effet les pays du Sud, trs dpendants au tourisme, comme la Grce et l'Espagne, ont rpt  l'envi leur volont de mettre en place de tels outils depuis le mois de juin, mais en France ou en Allemagne, les rticences sont plus grandes.


La Suisse sera incluse dans le futur passeport vaccinal de l'UE



> Les dtails seront prsents aux Etats membres dans le cadre du Comit des ambassadeurs (Coreper). La Suisse sera galement  la table des runions de ce dernier, lorsque la conception du laissez-passer de vaccination de l'UE sera discute. Les dirigeants de l'UE devraient quant  eux aborder le sujet lors du sommet des 25 et 26 mars.
> 
> Ce passeport vaccinal ne sera pas facile  mettre en oeuvre, d'aprs les discussions de la Coreper de la semaine passe. *De nombreuses questions de nature thique, scientifique, juridique et technique ne sont pas rsolues. Il est donc loin d'tre certain que le certificat de vaccination soit ralisable d'ici l't.
> *
> Les ambassadeurs des 27 ont cependant dj convenu que les personnes non vaccines ne devaient pas tre discrimines par rapport  celles vaccines, d'autant plus que les goulets d'tranglement dans la livraison empchent de vacciner tous ceux qui le souhaitent d'ici l't. Unit aussi sur le fait que ce certificat de vaccination doit tre disponible aussi bien sous forme numrique que sur papier.


C'est un peu chaud pour faire passer a avant cet t, mais peut-tre que c'est jouable pour l't 2022.
Si a passe, la France et l'Allemagne pourront dire qu'elles taient contre.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Covid-19: que contient le projet de certificat vert numrique, prsent ce mercredi par la Commission europenne ?
> 
> La Suisse sera incluse dans le futur passeport vaccinal de l'UE
> 
> C'est un peu chaud pour faire passer a avant cet t, mais peut-tre que c'est jouable pour l't 2022.
> Si a passe, la France et l'Allemagne pourront dire qu'elles taient contre.


Qu'elle est lintrt de crer un outil qui existe dj : https://www.dmp.fr/version ?

On va rinventer la roue  ::?:  .

C'est l'administration dans toute sa splendeur ... Pas possible a partir d'un appli existant de gnrer un qr code ? C'est trop compliqu on dirait ...

Concernant la vaccination, vous connaissez dj ma position, premiers arrivs , premiers servis lors de "l'open bar"

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Application TousAntiCovid : un cot de 6,5 millions deuros sans appel d'offres,* 
*ANTICOR saisit la Cour de justice de la Rpublique* 

Le ministre de la Sant Olivier Vran est accus de "favoritisme" dans la gestion de l'application TousAntiCovid par l'association ANTICOR. Elle a dpos une plainte devant la Cour de justice de la Rpublique (CJR), estimant qu'un march public aurait d tre pass pour slectionner les entreprises travaillant sur ce dispositif de contact tracing de 6,5 millions deuros, le code de la commande publique rendant une telle procdure imprative pour les marchs de fourniture et de services suprieurs  un certain seuil. ANTICOR carte galement largument potentiel de lurgence lie  la crise sanitaire qui pourrait avoir conduit  passer outre un appel doffres. 

Lactualit de lapplication TousAntiCovid rebondit, mais cette fois en justice. Le lundi 22 mars, lassociation ANTICOR a annonc avoir saisi la Cour de justice de la Rpublique pour lui signaler une possible infraction pnale dans les conditions dattribution des contrats pour concevoir ce programme de traage des contacts. La plainte a t dpose en janvier contre le ministre de la Sant Olivier Vran pour "favoritisme" dans la gestion de lapplication StopCovid devenue TousAntiCovid, avant quelle ne soit rendue publique le lundi dans un article. 


 Annonc le 8 avril, le dveloppement de l'application a t prsent comme fait  titre gratuit par diffrentes entreprises prives, parmi lesquelles Dassault Systmes, Capgemini, Orange ou Withings, mais l'Obs avait rvl en juin qu'une fois l'application lance, son exploitation et sa maintenance feraient l'objet d'une facturation , a rappel lundi lAFP.

En juin 2020, le cot dexploitation de lapplication StopCovid (qui ntait pas encore renomme TousAntiCovid) tait valu entre 200 000 et 300 000 euros par mois. Lhbergement du serveur de lapplication est assur par Outscale, une filiale de Dassault Systmes.  la fin du mme mois, Cdric O, secrtaire dtat en charge du numrique, dtaillait les postes de dpense au cours dune confrence de presse :

40 000 euros mensuels pour lhbergement informatique ; 40 000  80 000 euros par mois pour la maintenance et le dveloppement de lapplication ; 50 000 euros par mois dappui au support utilisateur ; 30 000 euros par mois pour les frais de dploiement.

 lpoque, Cdric O avait considr que ces dpenses ntaient pas si leves compte tenu de la pandmie, du cot que la crise fait peser sur lhpital et de lchelle  laquelle doit voluer lapplication, au niveau de tout un pays. Ce montant est epsilonesque par rapport aux cots et aux effets dltres vits dune admission en ranimation par exemple , avait-il fait remarquer.

Dans sa plainte, lassociation anticorruption, dfendue par Me Jean-Baptiste Soufron et Patrick Rizzo, rappelle lvaluation dun rapport parlementaire de novembre selon lequel le cot global de cette application destine  lutter contre lpidmie de coronavirus a t estim  6,5 millions deuros du dbut juin  fin octobre. 

ANTICOR considre que le cot engendr par lapplication  va bien au-del des seuils rglementaires permettant une dispense de procdure dappel doffres .  Le bilan financier StopCovid rendu public fin novembre rvle que lapplication StopCovid a cot bien plus cher  ltat  :  Les licences (69.676  TTC/an), le support utilisateur (720.000 TTC/an), lanimation du dploiement (432.000 TTC/an), lhbergement (576.000 TTC/an) ainsi que la campagne de communication (2.793.000 TTC/an) , a rappel lassociation. 

Selon ses calculs, le montant total tant de 6,5 millions euros TTC alors que  le gouvernement est tenu de procder  un appel doffres  partir de 139.000 euros HT pour les marchs de fournitures et de services . Labsence dappel doffres dans les cas o il est obligatoire est susceptible de constituer linfraction pnale de favoritisme, a indiqu lassociation. 

ANTICOR estime aussi que la liste des entreprises du secteur priv ayant dvelopp lapplication au ct dacteurs publics, tels que Sant publique France ou lAgence nationale de la scurit des systmes dinformation (Anssi), nest pas prcisment connue. 

*Le caractre durgence nautorise pas de saffranchir des rgles en vigueur*

ANTICOR ne discute pas le bien-fond de crer une application mobile devant appuyer la lutte contre la crise sanitaire due au coronavirus. Mais elle estime nanmoins que cela nautorise pas de saffranchir des rgles en vigueur, et cela mme si la situation revtait un caractre indit et durgence. Elle estime quentre le lancement du projet et son aboutissement dbut juin, le gouvernement avait deux mois pour faire ces procdures juges ncessaires.

Lassociation avait dailleurs dj saisi en juin 2020 le parquet national financier, pour une possible atteinte aux finances publiques. Le 10 juin, lassociation dnonait  un prix trs suprieur aux pratiques du march .

 Pour des marchs publics portant sur des montants aussi importants, la mise en concurrence tait obligatoire pour garantir la transparence, dune part dans lattribution des marchs et dautre part dans lusage de largent public , justifie ANTICOR.  Les manquements aux rgles relatives  la commande publique ont un impact sur la vie dmocratique, mais galement sur les comptes publics . 


Impossible de connatre le verdict de la CJR, mais cette nouvelle procdure s'ajoute aux nombreux couacs de TousAntiCovid qui reste en encore trop peu utilis pour tre vritablement efficace dans la lutte contre le covid-19. Boude pendant de longs mois par les Franais qui sinquitaient pour leur vie prive, et mme dsinstalle plusieurs centaines de milliers de fois, lapplication StopCovid est devenue TousAntiCovid mi-octobre et a connu un plus grand nombre de tlchargements. Plus de 13,9 millions de personnes lont tlcharge et active depuis le 2 juin 2020, a indiqu lapplication du gouvernement le lundi 22 mars. 

Source : ANTICOR

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du cot de lapplication TousAntiCovid  ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, le gouvernement devrait-il respecter les procdures dappels doffres pendant la pandmie ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  L'application de traage des contacts, TousAntiCovid, passe la barre des 10 millions de tlchargements, mais beaucoup de choses restent encore  amliorer pour satisfaire les utilisateurs
 ::fleche::  StopCovid : la premire application de contact tracing dveloppe par la France aurait cot 6,5 millions , mais  aurait t d'une inutilit sanitaire manifeste , selon un rapport des dputs
 ::fleche::  StopCovid : l'association anticorruption ANTICOR s'interroge sur le cot de maintenance de l'application, et alerte le parquet national financier sur des soupons de favoritisme
 ::fleche::  TousAntiCovid : le scan de QR codes via l'application pourrait entrer en phase de test dans les prochains jours, au sein des restaurants rservs aux routiers

----------


## Jeff_67

C'est dans ces moments l qu'on se demande pourquoi l'administration n'internalise pas des quipes de dveloppement, avec la grille de salaires ad-hoc bien entendu.

----------


## AoCannaille

> C'est dans ces moments l qu'on se demande pourquoi l'administration n'internalise pas des quipes de dveloppement, avec la grille de salaires ad-hoc bien entendu.


Quoi? Crer des fonctionnaires ? Quelle ide...

Blague  part, le cot des salaires dans ce cadre me parait bien faible... Presque 50% est du  la com. Je ne sais pas  quel point le support est sollicit, mais sur une base potentielle de 60Millions d'utilisateurs, je trouve le montant pas dconnant non plus. 
L'infrastructure  elle, me parait un peu trop chre, mais il faut voir la QoS associe, autrement ce ne sont que des chiffres dans le vent...

Le vrai dlire, c'est effectivement la non mise en concurrence... Ils ont dj eu le bon got de choisir des boites franaise, c'est dj a!

----------


## skuatamad

> Elle estime quentre le lancement du projet et son aboutissement dbut juin, le gouvernement avait deux mois pour faire ces procdures juges ncessaires.


Alors, une procdure d'appel d'offre public normale a dure combien de temps ? A mon avis au moins 3 mois.

Il faut quand mme que plusieurs entreprises prennent connaissance de l'appel d'offre, l'tudient (poser des questions et recevoir des rponses), poussent un dossier, que chacun des dossiers soit tudi, qu'il y ait une 1ere soutenance, puis une pr-slection puis une 2eme soutenance... c'est long.

Alors si ANTICOR considre qu'une semaine suffit pour tout le process, ben c'est simple les appels d'offre c'est :
Entreprise A : Coucou
Entreprise B : Coucou, mon appli est super
Entreprise C : Coucou mon appli est super ++ et en plus on se connait !

Les 3 autres entreprises intresses diront juste : Doh, j'ai mme pas eu le temps de voir l'appel d'offre...

J'ai quand mme un peu l'impression que leur reproche c'est qu'aucun appel d'offre *BIDON* n'est t mis...

----------


## Christian_B

Si quelqu'un sous-estime les risques du traage tous azimuths, il pourrait peut-tre lire Alain Damasio auteur entre SF et fantastique trs personnels, notamment "La zone du dehors" et "Les furtifs" qui renouvellent avec beaucoup d'invention et de virtuosit "1984" et "Plante  gogos"  l'heure de la surveillance lectronique (camras intelligentes, smartphones, Gogol, rseaux sociaux, restriction du kryptage, etc).

Avec au passage dans "Les furtifs",  propos d'une bague  tout faire ( peine) futuriste, l'humour noir d'une citation fameuse "Un Anneau pour les gouverner tous,un Anneau pour les trouver, un Anneau pour les amener tous et dans les tnbres les lier". On y voit aussi qu'Orange a rachet Orange (la ville). Pour Paris, dont le nom prestigieux cote plus cher que le territoire (et ses habitants), je vous laisse la surprise.

----------


## JackIsJack

Un contexte unique de pandmie mondial amne  des prises de risque, l  peine plusieurs millions pour un outil numrique utilisable par tous les franais - c'est faible. L'Etat depense des centaines de milliard pour grer le problme sous-jacent  cette application.

----------


## walfrat

> C'est dans ces moments l qu'on se demande pourquoi l'administration n'internalise pas des quipes de dveloppement, avec la grille de salaires ad-hoc bien entendu.


Tu irais travailler dans le public ?

Je veux dire on est dj pas gt dans le priv, mais j'ai aucun doute qu'a part vraiment avoir un bol pas possible, ce serait encore pire dans le public.

----------


## Jeff_67

> Tu irais travailler dans le public ?
> 
> Je veux dire on est dj pas gt dans le priv, mais j'ai aucun doute qu'a part vraiment avoir un bol pas possible, ce serait encore pire dans le public.


Les dossiers d'appels  marchs publics sont analyss par des ings bac+5. Ceux qui choisissent la fonction publique  l'issue de leurs tudes doivent y trouver leur compte.

Analyser les dits dossiers ncessite des jours de travail, et n'est pas donc gratuit. Autant employer des fonctionnaires qui ralisent directement le travail. C'est d'autant plus vrai dans l'IT o les investissements ncessaires pour dmarrer une activit sont minimes par rapport au BTP par exemple.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> C'est dans ces moments l qu'on se demande pourquoi l'administration n'internalise pas des quipes de dveloppement, avec la grille de salaires ad-hoc bien entendu.


Il y en a. Par contre, j'imagine que a dpend des ministres.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Application TousAntiCovid: un cot de 6,5 millions deuros sans appel d'offres, ANTICOR saisit la Cour de justice de la Rpublique


La France vient de perdre plus de 250 milliards  cause du covid et de la mdiocrit intersidrale de la sant, et Anticor s'inquite du cot drisoire d'une application. Application qui ne sert probablement  rien mais qu'il serait bte de ne pas avoir dans le cas contraire. Ces associations n'ont plus les pieds sur terre elles non plus.

----------


## smarties

> Les licences (69.676  TTC/an), le support utilisateur (720.000 TTC/an), lanimation du dploiement (432.000 TTC/an), lhbergement (576.000 TTC/an)


Licences, ils utilisent un SGBD propritaire  ce prix l ? Oracle ?
Support utilisateur : a doit faire environ 25 personnes
Hbergement : le prix me parait beaucoup trop lev
Animation du dploiement : le prix me parait beaucoup trop lev aussi

----------


## quercy9113

> Yep, n'importe quoi, en plus d'tre liberticide sur le principe, a n'a aucun intrt pratique, car il suffit de ne pas prendre son smartphone pour viter le pistage... ou en avoir deux et basta.
> Bref, totalement stupide, je comprend mme pas qu'on ose dbattre de a en France, la rponse devrait pourtant tre vidente.
> 
> Sur le mme principe, pourquoi pas mettre les gens sur coute hein? a pourrait aider aussi a luter contre le virus


Pour ma part, j'ai un appareil qui ne supporte pas cette application.
Mais je ne pense pas que je l'aurais tlcharge et l'exprience me prouve que tous ces dispositifs sont inefficaces.
Nous avons un gouvernements d'affols qui ragit  prsent au moindre pet de mouche. Exemple: on arrte astra-zeneca pour 50 cas sur 5 000 000.
Maintenant on l'autorise alors que je me suis fait refoul aux stand des marins-pompiers devant la mairie de Marseille tandis que ma femme avait t vaccine la veille.
Depuis impossible de s'inscrire !
Sur les sites environnants "trop d'inscriptions, bloqus pour les 28 prochains jours", Au stade-vlodrome impossible de valider mon inscription pour le 06/04 ! ! ! !
Et oui je ne reois pas sur le tph portable le n pour valider mon inscription. Alors que l'on paye par nos impts 6.5 M  ces gens l, c'est ajouter  notre dette et
me demande si tout n'est pas mis en oeuvre pour nous mettre  genoux par une super dette. Et l finir de vendre la France aux intrts trangers
 (peut-tre avec rtro-commissions  la clef) ? ! ! !  En effet de nombreux citoyens ont protest contre l'acquisition de l'ADP par les chinois et cette attitude doit
bien gner certains intrts. Tiens je viens de recevoir un rappel pour mon inscription. a va tre de la "faute de l'ordinateur", mon directeur des achats servait dj
a il y a 50 ans.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> C'est dans ces moments l qu'on se demande pourquoi l'administration n'internalise pas des quipes de dveloppement, avec la grille de salaires ad-hoc bien entendu.


Faire des conomies de bout de chandelle. C'est la partie bureaucratie qui pse le plus.




> Quoi? Crer des fonctionnaires ? Quelle ide...
> 
> Blague  part, le cot des salaires dans ce cadre me parait bien faible... Presque 50% est du  la com. Je ne sais pas  quel point le support est sollicit, mais sur une base potentielle de 60Millions d'utilisateurs, je trouve le montant pas dconnant non plus. 
> L'infrastructure  elle, me parait un peu trop chre, mais il faut voir la QoS associe, autrement ce ne sont que des chiffres dans le vent...
> 
> Le vrai dlire, c'est effectivement la non mise en concurrence... Ils ont dj eu le bon got de choisir des boites franaise, c'est dj a!


1) la non mise en concurrence pose effectivement problme
2) avoir un service info ddi pour rpondre rapidement  des besoins spcifiques (situation de crise par exemple ...) est une necessit
3) avoir choisi une boite franaise (c'est le lot de consolation, c'est top w) 




> La France vient de perdre plus de 250 milliards  cause du covid et de la mdiocrit intersidrale de la sant, et Anticor s'inquite du cot drisoire d'une application. Application qui ne sert probablement  rien mais qu'il serait bte de ne pas avoir dans le cas contraire. Ces associations n'ont plus les pieds sur terre elles non plus.


Effectivement le procs pour l'appel d'offre est plus que malsain et dplac ... Par contre rien contre le refus de la France d'intgrer le programme europen avec une application "open" et non "close" ? La il y a redire.




> Que pensez-vous du cot de lapplication TousAntiCovid  ?


Dans une situation d'urgence on est pas trop  regarder  la dpense ... 6,5 millions d' c'est peanuts. 




> Selon vous, le gouvernement devrait-il respecter les procdures dappels doffres pendant la pandmie ?


Court-circuiter des interlocuteurs pour aller plus vite en situation de crise je n'y vois aucun problme. 

La ou le bas blesse , c'est que par idologie ils ont fait leur truc dans leur coin ... C'est une faute politique / thique donc condamnable. C'est la mentalit "nombriliste" en France.

Si pour des raisons X ou Y la justice franaise et europenne arrivent  dmontrer :
> que le manque d'ouverture de l'appli  l'chelle europenne pose problme
> a eu pour effet des contaminations (des malades, voir des morts ...) 

alors oui l'tat franais et le ministre sont pnalement responsable d'homicide involontaire par ngligence.

Charge a l'tat franais de prouver la necessit d'agir vite (ici cas de force majeur avec la covid).

Charge  l'tat franais de prouver galement son choix de ne pas adhrer  la fdralisation des applis anti covid ... C'est plus discutable et la l'tat va se prendre un retour de bton.

----------


## ijk-ref

> La France vient de perdre plus de 250 milliards  cause du covid et de la mdiocrit intersidrale de la sant, et Anticor s'inquite du cot drisoire d'une application. Application qui ne sert probablement  rien mais qu'il serait bte de ne pas avoir dans le cas contraire. Ces associations n'ont plus les pieds sur terre elles non plus.


Rien ne tient dans tes propos. Anticor est une association anticorruption donc elle est dans son rle de dnoncer une potentielle corruption. Sa fonction n'est pas de jouer aux cartes et de se plaindre du cot du Covid d  sa gestion. C'est encore plus ridicule quand tu prtends qu'elle dnonce l'utilisation d'une telle application alors que c'est clairement crit que ce n'est pas sa fonction.

----------


## solstyce39

> La France vient de perdre plus de 250 milliards  cause du covid et de la mdiocrit intersidrale de la sant, et Anticor s'inquite du cot drisoire d'une application. Application qui ne sert probablement  rien mais qu'il serait bte de ne pas avoir dans le cas contraire. Ces associations n'ont plus les pieds sur terre elles non plus.


Pas sr qu'elle est "perdue" plus de 250 Milliard, y en a au moins une partie qui est "distribue" aux copains.

Je pars du principe que tout aide financire donnes dans le cadre d'un chomage partiel ou une aide au restaurateur n'est au final pas 100%  perdue puisque rinjecte dans l'conomie du pays.
Bon par contre l'argent fourni  SANOFI qui, meme si Fancais, a licenci dans son service R&D et donn des dividendes  ses actionnaires, l effectivement c'est un autre discours

----------


## solstyce39

> Licences, ils utilisent un SGBD propritaire  ce prix l ? Oracle ?
> Support utilisateur : a doit faire environ 25 personnes
> Hbergement : le prix me parait beaucoup trop lev
> Animation du dploiement : le prix me parait beaucoup trop lev aussi


Licence ? 
Vu la taille de l'appli 69000  / an a peut pas tre de l'oracle c'est pas assez chre. 
Peut tre une licence d'utilisation et distribution de l'appli de la part du fournisseur... qui sait ? 

De plus : 
" Annonc le 8 avril, le dveloppement de l'application a t prsent comme fait  titre gratuit par diffrentes entreprises prives, parmi lesquelles Dassault Systmes, Capgemini, Orange ou Withings, mais l'Obs avait rvl en juin qu'une fois l'application lance, son exploitation et sa maintenance feraient l'objet d'une facturation ," => haha la bonne blague, se targuer de dvelopper gratuitement en sachant pertinement que les couts de fonctionnement vont tre compltement survaluer et ainsi rcuprer le coup de dveloppement .... faut pas rver ce genre de boites font pas dans la charit

----------


## ddoumeche

> Rien ne tient dans tes propos. Anticor est une association anticorruption donc elle est dans son rle de dnoncer une potentielle corruption. Sa fonction n'est pas de jouer aux cartes et de se plaindre du cot du Covid d  sa gestion. C'est encore plus ridicule quand tu prtends qu'elle dnonce l'utilisation d'une telle application alors que c'est clairement crit que ce n'est pas sa fonction.


C'est le principe de prcaution appliqu aux cas de crises. A ce jeu l, la ligue contre la violence routire devrait s'inquiter du non respect des limitations de vitesse lors de la dbacle de quarante.

Et comme beaucoup, je n'apprcie gure les esprits tordus faisant dire aux gens ce qu'il n'ont pas dit pour ensuite les calomnier. Mme si c'est  la mode de nos jours.




> Pas sr qu'elle est "perdue" plus de 250 Milliard, y en a au moins une partie qui est "distribue" aux copains.
> 
> Je pars du principe que tout aide financire donnes dans le cadre d'un chomage partiel ou une aide au restaurateur n'est au final pas 100%  perdue puisque rinjecte dans l'conomie du pays.


Vous devez avoir appris l'conomie dans Alternatives Economiques : les -40% de production automobile ne sont pas des gains distribus aux "copains" ni aux investisseurs puisque vous semblez confondre les deux en parlant de Sanofi, ni aux ouvriers du secteur ni aux concessionnaires. La fermeture des restaurants et cinma signifie des milliers d'emplois perdus, de mauvais films qui ne sont pas tourns, de scnarios insipides qui ne sont pas crits.

Etc etc. Mis bout  bout, tout ceci reprsente une perte sche de ~250 milliards qui n'iront dans la poche de personne.

Et vos aides financires ne sont pas gratuites mais payes in fine par le contribuable et le reliquat de travail, elles ne crent rien du tout puisque justement l'conomie ne produit plus, et surtout, ne sont mme pas compabiliss dans ces 250Md car tant un endettement suplmentaire, pas une perte du pib. Tout ce que font ces aides c'est de limiter la casse. Merci de ne pas tout confondre.

----------


## Christian_B

> La fermeture des restaurants et cinma signifie des milliers d'emplois perdus, de mauvais films qui ne sont pas tourns, de scnarios insipides qui ne sont pas crits.


Bizarre comme phrase. D'un ct, vous constatez (comme chacun) les dgts conomiques et culturels, d'un autre ct, vous semblez prsumer que les films non raliss sont seulement les "mauvais". Pour dire quoi ce terme arbitraire de trop? Que ce n'est pas si grave ?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Mis bout  bout, tout ceci reprsente une perte sche de ~250 milliards qui n'iront dans la poche de personne.


J'irai mme plus loin :

> le cout de ce qui mercantilement parlant de se fait pas (perte sche)
> le cout li  la psychologie (le consommateur n'tant pas dans une dmarche de conso normale) , va potentiellement reporter ou annuler un achat de bien/service
> le cout li  la dette pour aider dans l'urgence
> le cout des "dommage collatraux" de ce qui est laiss en plan (report, non trait, mis de ct ...) 

Je pousserai  400 voir 600 milliards.

----------


## Christian_B

> Ceux qui n'ont pas de smartphone sont oblig d'en acheter un ?


a, c'est un problme qu'on rencontre de plus en plus. Moi qui n'aime pas avoir un fil  la patte et ai gar mon vieux 2.75 g, j'en sais quelque chose. Les banques demandent maintenant d'avoir un tlphone mobile pour les sms si on veut intervenir sur son compte (et bientt probablement pour consulter). Prsumant que chacun en a un (et par conomie, les banques sont pauvres c'est bien connu), ils n'ont dvelopp ni message sur tlphone fixe, ni boitier externe pour coder les mots de passe. Cela avait t test un temps par certaines banques puis abandonn. Et quand je me suis fait voler mes papiers, a a compliqu mes dmarches (encore en cours). Je ne sais mme pas s'il est possible dans ce cas de se faire refaire (ou faire pour les nouveaux conducteurs) un permis de conduire dsormais "entirement dmatrialis". Pas encore essay.
Et encore j'avais un numro de mobile  donner, obligatoire sur les formulaires de demande de carte d'identit.
Et je ne parle pas, en ce moment, de ceux qui n'ont pas d'imprimantes en tat de marche pour le formulaire bidon que vous savez. Il n'est mme pas prcis s'il suffit de recopier la phrase utile. Pas sr avec un flic un peu bas de plafond.
Quand  ceux qui n'ont ni ordinateur ni quelqu'un pour faire les dmarches  leur place, ils ne sont pas encore morts (enfin pas tous). Mais leurs rapports avec les institutions (publiques ou prives) sont de plus en plus difficiles.  ::(:

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> a, c'est un problme qu'on rencontre de plus en plus. Moi qui n'aime pas avoir un fil  la patte et ai gar mon vieux 2.75 g, j'en sais quelque chose. Les banques demandent maintenant d'avoir un tlphone mobile pour les sms si on veut intervenir sur son compte (et bientt probablement pour consulter). Prsumant que chacun en a un (et par conomie, les banques sont pauvres c'est bien connu), ils n'ont dvelopp ni message sur tlphone fixe, ni boitier externe pour coder les mots de passe. Cela avait t test un temps par certaines banques puis abandonn. Et quand je me suis fait voler mes papiers, a a compliqu mes dmarches (encore en cours). Je ne sais mme pas s'il est possible dans ce cas de se faire refaire (ou faire pour les nouveaux conducteurs) un permis de conduire dsormais "entirement dmatrialis". Pas encore essay.
> Et encore j'avais un numro de mobile  donner, obligatoire sur les formulaires de demande de carte d'identit.
> Et je ne parle pas, en ce moment, de ceux qui n'ont pas d'imprimantes en tat de marche pour le formulaire bidon que vous savez. Il n'est mme pas prcis s'il suffit de recopier la phrase utile. Pas sr avec un flic un peu bas de plafond.
> Quand  ceux qui n'ont ni ordinateur ni quelqu'un pour faire les dmarches  leur place, ils ne sont pas encore morts (enfin pas tous). Mais leurs rapports avec les institutions (publiques ou prives) sont de plus en plus difficiles.


Un truc tout con ... Chez Microsoft par exemple en cas d'oublie de mot de passe , il est possible de se faire appeler sur un numro de ligne fixe . En cas de perte ou vol d'un GSM , c'est vraiment un bon dpannage . D'autant que le gsm vol, un malveillant peut a loisir aller dans la messagerie et accder a ce qui ne le regarde pas (banque , mail, passer des appels frauduleux  l'tranger  ... ).

L'avantage de la ligne fixe , c'est que c'est une ligne physique ... Donc quand mme plus scure qu'un larbin qui utilise frauduleusement le 06 vol d'un victime en cas de besoin.

----------


## kain_tn

> L'avantage de la ligne fixe , c'est que c'est une ligne physique ... Donc quand mme plus scure qu'un larbin qui utilise frauduleusement le 06 vol d'un victime en cas de besoin.


Dsol de te contredire, mais cela utilise du SS7, comme pour les tlphones mobiles, et donc peut tre assez facilement dtourn. La seule chose qui ait de la valeur dans cette procdure, ce sont les questions que Microsoft pourra te poser.

----------


## ManPaq

oh la gaffe : il faut se mettre d'accord! collaborer c'est pas pjoratif, et dsobissance civique c'est faire la mme chose? Je m'y perd!

----------


## Steinvikel

> a, c'est un problme qu'on rencontre de plus en plus. Moi qui n'aime pas avoir un fil  la patte et ai gar mon vieux 2.75 g, j'en sais quelque chose.
> Les banques demandent maintenant d'avoir un tlphone mobile pour les sms si on veut intervenir sur son compte (et bientt probablement pour consulter). Prsumant que chacun en a un.


Voici le message que m'a banque a mise par mail il y a quelques semaines :



> Bonjour Mr X
> La rglementation europenne impose de nouvelles normes de scurit sur les paiements par carte bancaire sur internet. Dans les prochaines semaines, le code  usage unique de 8 chiffres reu par SMS ne suffira plus. Pour continuer  effectuer ces paiements, vous devez utiliser [application mobile].
> 
> Conforme aux exigences rglementaires en matire de scurit, [application mobile] simplifie le systme dauthentification renforce. Vous choisissez un code personnel  4 chiffres rutilisable, que vous saisissez sur votre tlphone mobile, pour vous identifier et confirmer votre paiement par carte bancaire sur internet.
> 
> Activez ds maintenant [application mobile]*, le service gratuit de scurisation au sein de votre application mobile [nom de la banque], et confirmez vos paiements par carte bancaire sur internet sur votre appli 24h/24 - 7j/7


En clair, tous les avant-guardistes, sous des lightphones, autres "non Android"-phone, et les non connects seront forcs de se dplacer au guichet pour chaque opration. =,='
Je me demande si une VM Android sera suffisante pour contourner cet obstacle ou bien s'il sera ncessaire de s'appuyer sur une SIM golocalis.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Voici le message que m'a banque a mise par mail il y a quelques semaines :
> 
> En clair, tous les avant-guardistes, sous des lightphones, autres "non Android"-phone, et les non connects seront forcs de se dplacer au guichet pour chaque opration. =,='
> Je me demande si une VM Android sera suffisante pour contourner cet obstacle ou bien s'il sera ncessaire de s'appuyer sur une SIM golocalis.


J'ai eu sensiblement le mme type de message de ma banque. On me propose de passer via un systme de token ... que mon service de CB ne supporte pas car je suis pas chez le bon presta  ::mouarf::  . Selon la banque c'est Visa ou MasterCard ... Pas les deux  ::aie:: 

Avoir un numro de GSM est une obligation en Belgique pour avoir un compte bancaire . Cela ne serait tard en France .

----------


## Steinvikel

> Cela ne serait tard en France.


En France on est plutt du genre  "tarder", on laisse les autres payer les pots casss, puis on tente de se motiver pour passer au changement... quand il y a une part de gteau  rcuprer on est beaucoup plus ractif. : )

Je ne pense pas qu'une obligation lgislative verra le jour prochainement, ou alors elle intgrera nativement des drogation pour les 06 non nominatif (appartenant  d'autres) et les zones blanches.
Il faut savoir qu'en France, une part des classes d'en bas n'ont pas d'abonnement mobile toute l'anne, ne peuvent pas garder de tlphone toute l'anne ...passant de promo en promo pour des soucis d'conomies ncessaires. Il suffit d'tre assistante sociale pour s'apercevoir de la gnralit de ce problme. Les trangers et non naturaliss sont les plus touchs, mais certains franais le sont aussi !

----------


## Christian_B

> Dans les prochaines semaines, le code  usage unique de 8 chiffres reu par SMS ne suffira plus. Pour continuer  effectuer ces paiements, vous devez utiliser [application mobile].
> 
> Conforme aux exigences rglementaires en matire de scurit, [application mobile] simplifie le systme dauthentification renforce. Vous choisissez un code personnel  4 chiffres rutilisable, que vous saisissez sur votre tlphone mobile, pour vous identifier et confirmer votre paiement par carte bancaire sur internet.


Dj, je n'aimais pas payer sur internet, je ne l'ai plus fait depuis longtemps. Je suis surpris de ces mesures qui logiquement devraient freiner le commerce sur internet. Elles sont visiblement prises faute qu'ait t dvelopp un vritable systme de scurisation qui, il est vrai, vu le peu de sret des PC, supposerait sans doute un priphrique de cryptage chez l'utilisateur.

Par ailleurs, je ne vois pas en quoi le fait de remplacer un code de 8 chiffres reu par SMS par un code de 4 chiffres (soit une chance sur 3333 de trouver un code par hasard si on a droit  3 essais) gr par une appli dont on ne sait rien (sur un smartphone ventuellement piratable) constitue un progrs. C'est plutt surraliste. C'tait bien un courriel authentique et mis un autre jour que le 1er avril ?  ::alerte::  Je trouve trange galement qu'une banque traite une telle question par courriel et sans plus de prcisions.

----------


## floyer

Le code de 8 chiffres pourrait tre dtourn si on arrive  rcuprer tes SMS. 

Le code  4 chiffres est probablement utilis en local (comme le FaceId ou lempreinte digitale) pour accder  un code plus long qui tauthentifie auprs de la banque. Il faut donc ce code ET le tlphone et non seulement le tlphone (ou seulement le code)

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Il faut savoir qu'en France, une part des classes d'en bas n'ont pas d'abonnement mobile toute l'anne, ne peuvent pas garder de tlphone toute l'anne ...passant de promo en promo pour des soucis d'conomies ncessaires. Il suffit d'tre assistante sociale pour s'apercevoir de la gnralit de ce problme. Les trangers et non naturaliss sont les plus touchs, mais certains franais le sont aussi !


Je ne suis pas surpris de ce type de comportement . Par contre ce qui me laisse perplexe c'est la "consommation"  outrance de 06 et 07 qu'on fait. 

D'un ct on demande rationalis les numros justement dans le cadre de la connectivits des objets IOT. De l'autre cela laisse la porte ouverte a des comportements de type frauduleux ou un numro de mobile peut se servir comme un mouchoir puis plus rien. 

De mmoire en France on est l'un des rares pays au monde, ou l'on peut acheter une carte SIM , sans avoir besoin de prsenter un titre d'identit . En Espagne , ce n'est plus possible pour des questions de traabilit depuis les attentats de 2005.

L'ide tant de savoir qui est "physiquement" derrire un numro ... A minima pour une banque ou un tablissement financier , d'avoir un lien avec le foyer/le client du compte bancaire.

Cela limite quand mme des comportements frauduleux.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*TousAntiCovid : le gouvernement ajoute une fonctionnalit permettant d'enregistrer les rsultats des tests PCR et antignique*
*le certificat de vaccination devrait tre ajout avant la fin du mois d'avril*

*Le gouvernement franais a annonc lundi qu'une nouvelle fonctionnalit a t ajoute  l'application de suivi des contacts TousAntiCovid. Appele TousAntiCovid-Carnet, cette dernire vous permet d'ajouter les rsultats de vos tests PCR et antigniques dans l'application pour les prsenter  un tiers. Plus tard dans le mois, elle permettra galement d'ajouter la preuve de votre vaccination, notamment votre certificat de vaccination, ce qui vous permettra de prendre l'avion ou d'aller  l'tranger.*

Depuis la sortie de l'application de suivi des contacts TousAntiCovid l't dernier, elle a t mise  jour  plusieurs reprises pour suivre l'volution de la pandmie, mais aussi pour prparer la vie post-Covid. Il y a eu, par exemple, l'ajout de la fonctionnalit permettant d'utiliser des codes QR comme dispositif de traage des contacts, qui ont t placs  lentre des lieux clos, comme les restaurants et les transports en commun. TousAntiCovid permet dj de visualiser les chiffres sur l'volution de la pandmie dans l'Hexagone et permet aussi aux utilisateurs de gnrer des attestations numriques pour leurs dplacements.



Cette fois, le gouvernement franais veut en faire un "carnet de sant numrique" devant faciliter les dplacements de la population  mesure que les vaccins sont dploys et que la pandmie rgresse.  ce titre, le secrtaire d'tat au numrique Cdric O a annonc lundi que l'application a fait l'objet d'une importante mise  jour. Dans un premier temps, cette mise  jour donne  l'utilisateur la possibilit d'intgrer les rsultats de ses tests PCR et antigniques. Selon le gouvernement, cette fonctionnalit permettra aux gens de voyager facilement vers des rgions comme la Corse, qui demandent un test PCR ngatif de moins de 72 heures.

Alors, comment a marche ? En effet, les rsultats des tests (PCR comme antignique), effectus dans un laboratoire ou en pharmacie, sont envoys au fichier central SI-DEP de l'Assurance-maladie pour suivre l'volution de l'pidmie. Dsormais, ces rsultats pourront tre authentifis avec une signature numrique sous la forme d'un code QR. Une fois un test Covid effectu, le patient recevra un SMS contenant un lien vers le rsultat du test, hberg sur la plateforme SI-DEP. Le document, c'est--dire le rsultat, pourra ensuite tre tlcharg et imprim, ou export vers TousAntiCovid-Carnet.



Dans le cas des Franais qui ne disposent pas dun ordinateur ou d'une connexion internet, ils rcupreront le document chez le professionnel de sant ayant effectu le test. Ainsi, les voyageurs pourront toujours prsenter la version papier du test ou du certificat de vaccination.  L'objectif est de faciliter la vie des Franais , a dclar Cdric O.

Outre les rsultats des tests PCR et antigniques, le gouvernement prvoit aussi d'ajouter le certificat de vaccination  l'application TousAntiCovid, toujours via la fonctionnalit TousAntiCovid-Carnet. Pour rappel, le certificat de vaccination est un document qui vous est dlivr aprs vaccination et que vous devez prsenter lors des contrles pour vos voyages ariens. Ds le 29 avril prochain, il sera possible d'intgrer une forme numrise de son certificat de vaccination  TousAntiCovid pour faciliter sa mobilit. Il vous suffira de scanner dans TousAntiCovid le code QR qui figure sur le document que vous a remis le centre de vaccination.

 Il est dvelopp pour favoriser les dplacements ncessitant un contrle sanitaire en stockant les documents sanitaires demands, notamment lors des passages aux frontires , a dclar le gouvernement. Il a ajout qu' partir de mi-mai, les personnes vaccines avant le 29 avril 2021 pourront consulter le site Ameli.fr pour rcuprer leur certificat authentifi de vaccination et le transfrer vers TousAntiCovid-Carnet. Selon le gouvernement, la connexion scurise se fera via FranceConnect. De plus, plus tard dans l'anne, ce code QR pourra tre lu par les terminaux NEO des forces de l'ordre en France.



Selon Cdric O, cette fonctionnalit s'inscrit dans le cadre des efforts de l'Union europenne visant  mettre en place un "certificat vert numrique" (Digital Green Certificate) en vue de faciliter la circulation des personnes dans l'Union  partir de la seconde moiti de cette anne.  La fonctionnalit TousAntiCovid-Carnet est aligne avec les travaux de la Commission europenne, qui a prsent le 17 mars 2021 sa proposition de certificat vert numrique, afin de garantir une interoprabilit de loutil au niveau europen et international , indique le site de l'application.

Source : Procdure pour importer son certificat de test, Digital Green Certificate

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la nouvelle fonctionnalit de TousAntiCovid-Carnet ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Application TousAntiCovid : un cot de 6,5 millions d'euros sans appel d'offres, ANTICOR saisit la Cour de justice de la Rpublique

 ::fleche::  TousAntiCovid : le gouvernement espre dployer les codes QR ds la fin janvier pour instaurer une nouvelle mthode de traage des contacts

 ::fleche::  France : TousAntiCovid, une rvision de StopCovid est disponible avec des nouveauts mineures qui n'apportent pas solution  l'incompatibilit de l'appli. franaise avec celle des autres pays d'UE

 ::fleche::  L'application de traage des contacts, TousAntiCovid, passe la barre des 10 millions de tlchargements, mais beaucoup de choses restent encore  amliorer pour satisfaire les utilisateurs

----------


## kain_tn

> De mmoire en France on est l'un des rares pays au monde, ou l'on peut acheter une carte SIM , sans avoir besoin de prsenter un titre d'identit . En Espagne , ce n'est plus possible pour des questions de traabilit depuis les attentats de 2005.


Alors il faudra que tu me donnes les noms des fournisseurs parce que la dernire fois que j'y suis pass, ce n'tait plus comme a depuis des annes!




> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?


Toutes les raisons sont bonnes pour faire utiliser leur cochonnerie d'application mal foutue. Il y a tout un historiques de messages sur ce fil qui en parle dj.




> Que pensez-vous de la nouvelle fonctionnalit de TousAntiCovid-Carnet ?


 ::vomi:: 

En Suisse, il y a environ un mois, on a eu une dizaine de cas de patients d'un EMS positifs au COVID, alors qu'ils avaient tous t vaccins (Pfeizer, je crois). Du coup cette histoire de "passeport" vaccinal pour permettre de voyager donne un faux sentiment de scurit: "chouette, je suis vaccin! Je vais pouvoir aller rpandre le virus  l'tranger sans en voir les symptmes, et tant pis pour les prolos qui ne peuvent pas voyager et qui continuent de porter le masque!"  ::furieux::

----------


## TotoParis

Toujours la mme question : _quid_ de ceux qui n'ont pas de smartphone, ou de smartphone compatible ?

----------


## floyer

> Toujours la mme question : _quid_ de ceux qui n'ont pas de smartphone, ou de smartphone compatible ?


Je me suis pos la question. 

Ici https://tousanticovid.stonly.com/kb/...Z/Steps/320836 il semble tre question de SMS, cest mal barr, mais en cliquant sur accder au portail, il y a une option *vous navez pas reu de mail*... loption mail donc PC/Mac semble supporte, ce qui est pratique pour imprimer le QR-Code ou si lon na pas de smartphone. (Certains porteurs de pacemaker ne supportent pas les missions radio des tlphones portables par exemple).

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?


Quid de l'ajout de test PCR bidon ? Oui , je vois le truc arriver gros comme une maison, ajout manuel d'un test ... bidon, avec faux QR code  ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::  . " Vl' un vrai faux test m'sieur l'agent " .Gnerer un code barre ou QR code ce n'est pas ce qui manque sur internet !




> Que pensez-vous de la nouvelle fonctionnalit de TousAntiCovid-Carnet ?


1) Qu'elle ne sert  rien
2) Qu'elle fait doublon avec le DMP 

https://www.dmp.fr/version




> *Version du 16/06/2020*
> 
> Cette version apporte les amliorations suivantes :
> 
> * Ajout dune fonctionnalit  carnet de vaccination*  permettant de consulter et denregistrer des vaccins dans le DMP depuis le site dmp.fr (via lapplication mobile  DMP , seule la fonctionnalit de consultation du carnet de vaccination est pour linstant possible) ;
>     Correction danomalies sur lhistorique affich des accs au DMP.


On se moque de qui ? On cre un webservice cens remplacer le carnet de sant bleu ... Qu'on doublonne d'une appli four tout . Faut qu'on m'explique la  ::weird::   ::koi::  ? 

Si je me fais vaccin, j'utiliserai mon DMP et pas "tousantimachin-truc" ... et leur nom  rallonge. 

---




> Toujours la mme question : quid de ceux qui n'ont pas de smartphone, ou de smartphone compatible ?


C'est mme plus large : 

quid de :

ceux ne pouvant pas se faire vacciner (contre indication mdicale, pas de vaccin adapt  la personne , pas de vaccin tout court ... )
ceux ne voulant pas se faire vacciner (c'est leurs droit)
ceux sans smartphone ou pc ou internet
des trangers arrivant en France devant utiliser l'appli 

La liste est trs longue  ::?: 




> Alors il faudra que tu me donnes les noms des fournisseurs parce que la dernire fois que j'y suis pass, ce n'tait plus comme a depuis des annes!


J'ai dj cherch , je n'ai trouv aucun texte de loi ,qui oblige  fournir un cni , en cas d'achat d'une carte sim ou d'un mobile jetable ...

----------


## kain_tn

> Quid de l'ajout de test PCR bidon ? Oui , je vois le truc arriver gros comme une maison, ajout manuel d'un test ... bidon, avec faux QR code   . " Vl' un vrai faux test m'sieur l'agent " .Gnerer un code barre ou QR code ce n'est pas ce qui manque sur internet !


De ce que je comprends de la news, le QR Code sera sign via un service en ligne, du coup c'est difficile de signer un code forg sans avoir la cl. Par contre, quid des codes imprims sur du papier?





> On se moque de qui ? On cre un webservice cens remplacer le carnet de sant bleu ... Qu'on doublonne d'une appli four tout . Faut qu'on m'explique la   ?








> J'ai dj cherch , je n'ai trouv aucun texte de loi ,qui oblige  fournir un cni , en cas d'achat d'une carte sim ou d'un mobile jetable ...


Il faut peut-tre regarder du ct des lois antiterroristes (2006), mais dans les faits si tu passes par un oprateur tu dois fournir une pice d'identit. Je pense que c'est cet extrait:



> [...]prs l'article L. 34-1 du code des postes et des communications lectroniques, il est insr un article L. 34-1-1 ainsi rdig :
>  Art. L. 34-1-1. - Afin de prvenir [Dispositions dclares non conformes  la Constitution par la dcision du Conseil constitutionnel n 2005-532 DC du 19 janvier 2006] les actes de terrorisme, les agents individuellement dsigns et dment habilits des services de police et de gendarmerie nationales spcialement chargs de ces missions peuvent exiger des oprateurs et personnes mentionns au I de l'article L. 34-1 la communication des donnes conserves et traites par ces derniers en application dudit article.
>  Les donnes pouvant faire l'objet de cette demande sont limites aux donnes techniques relatives  l'identification des numros d'abonnement ou de connexion  des services de communications lectroniques, *au recensement de l'ensemble des numros d'abonnement ou de connexion d'une personne dsigne*, aux donnes relatives  la localisation des quipements terminaux utiliss ainsi qu'aux donnes techniques relatives aux communications d'un abonn portant sur la liste des numros appels et appelants, la dure et la date des communications.[...]


Ce n'est pas dit explicitement, mais je pense qu'ils demandent une pice d'identit pour ne pas tre pris en faute sur ce genre de demande.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quid de l'ajout de test PCR bidon ?


C'est probablement impossible, le test doit surement tre li  un numro de scurit sociale. Je pense qu'ils peuvent vrifier si t'es bien la personne qui s'est faite vacciner. 




> Du coup cette histoire de "passeport" vaccinal pour permettre de voyager donne un faux sentiment de scurit: "chouette, je suis vaccin! Je vais pouvoir aller rpandre le virus  l'tranger sans en voir les symptmes, et tant pis pour les prolos qui ne peuvent pas voyager et qui continuent de porter le masque!"


Ce n'est pas une question de scurit, c'est une question d'conomie, il faut que le tourisme reprenne parce que c'est une industrie trs importante.
La crise conomique risque de faire beaucoup plus de morts que cette pandmie.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> De ce que je comprends de la news, le QR Code sera sign via un service en ligne, du coup c'est difficile de signer un code forg sans avoir la cl. Par contre, quid des codes imprims sur du papier?


Voila ... Quid d'un faux test papier avec QR code  ::roll:: 




> Il faut peut-tre regarder du ct des lois antiterroristes (2006), mais dans les faits si tu passes par un oprateur tu dois fournir une pice d'identit.


Entre ce qu'exige la loi et la ralit , tu as des commerants verreux et peu scrupuleux  ::?: 




> Ce n'est pas dit explicitement, mais je pense qu'ils demandent une pice d'identit pour ne pas tre pris en faute sur ce genre de demande.


Celle d'un tiers oui ...




> C'est probablement impossible, le test doit surement tre li  un numro de scurit sociale.


Sur tout anticovid, je demande a voir leur bricolage en le test pcr et le qr code.




> Ce n'est pas une question de scurit, c'est une question d'conomie, il faut que le tourisme reprenne parce que c'est une industrie trs importante.


C'est ce que je dis depuis des mois ... 

Pas de touriste, pas de rentre d'argent ... Donc l'conomie est  l'arrt.

----------


## floyer

> De ce que je comprends de la news, le QR Code sera sign via un service en ligne, du coup c'est difficile de signer un code forg sans avoir la cl. Par contre, quid des codes imprims sur du papier?


Logiquement, le logiciel de lecture du QRCODE rcupre diverses informations dont le nom de la personne. Prendre le QRCODE dun proche posera problme lors dun embarquement  laroport, mais pourrait fonctionner dans un muse ou restaurant o lidentit nest pas contrle.

----------


## Fagus

> quid des codes imprims sur du papier?


D'aprs ce que je vois sur la capture, c'est un code 2D-DOC et non un QR code. C'est un systme qui a l'air trs bien conu, qui contient les infos (ex : l'autorit truc certifie que untel est vaccin), le hash de ces donnes et la signature du hash.
Pour vrifier, il faut une appli qui scanne ce code et vrifie la signature (c'est standard, il y en a dj sur les store). Ainsi, les donnes ne transitent jamais par un serveur.
On peut mme faire un systme partiellement hors ligne si l'appli cache les cls publiques courantes.

C'est "infalsifiable" ( moins de voler en secret les cls de l'autorit de certification, lesquelles sont rvocables) quelque soit le support, cran ou papier et n'importe quel tlphone peut faire la vrification (les appli de lecture sont gratuites).

 mon avis, c'est une excellente ide d'utiliser ce systme 2D-DOC qui il me semble est franais et normalis.
Comme a, ceux qui veulent un papier ou un carnet de sant peuvent utiliser une impression papier, et ceux qui veulent l'appli peuvent.

----------


## Christian_B

> Selon le gouvernement, la connexion scurise se fera via FranceConnect. De plus, plus tard dans l'anne, ce code QR pourra tre lu par les terminaux NEO des forces de l'ordre en France.


Chouette ! La surveillance centralise progresse. Les fictions post-1984 totalitaires (au sens littral : connaissance et contrle de tout) faon romans d'Alain Damasio sont de moins en moins des fictions. Nous seront parfaitement en scurit, enfin si les autorit (et quivalents privs) n'abusent pas de leur pouvoir, ce qui serait nouveau. Mais gare au moindre cart. Et les systmes automatiques pour interdire certains lieux  ceux qui n'ont pas les qualifications requises ne sont pas loin  ::evil::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour,




> Nous seront parfaitement en scurit, enfin si les autorit (et quivalents privs) n'abusent pas de leur pouvoir, ce qui serait nouveau. Mais gare au moindre cart. Et les systmes automatiques pour interdire certains lieux  ceux qui n'ont pas les qualifications requises ne sont pas loin


> privatisation de la scurit
> flicage des citoyens lambda qui n'entrent pas dans une case
> amendes et ou sanctions automatises (mme arbitrairement ou  cause d'une fraude)
> clivage entre ceux autoriss et ceux interdits 

Vu tout ce que l'on nous a pondu , je suis certains qu'on va y arriver. 

Sur le plan thique, cela va poser de srieux problmes  ::?:  vu qu'on a ouvert une boite de pandore . 

J'appellerai cela, une personne extrieur ,qui nous dpossde de nous mme et notre faon de penser et vivre. Une forme de "vous n'tes" plus propritaire de votre vous mme. Ou vous rend vous mme mercantile, vous tes un produit comme on jette un vulgaire dtritus  la poubelle.

----------


## air-dex

En attendant l'intgration des donnes mdicales non Covid (autres vaccins, grosses maladies dj contractes comme la varicelle...) et les donnes non-mdicales (infos fiscales, obligations vis--vis de la Dfense Nationale, crdits bancaires en cours...).

Puis il faut aussi savoir parler vaccin au moins vieux. La pub (mensongre au demeurant) de la mamie vaccine qui retrouve ses petits-enfants normalement comme avant la Covid a va moins bien marcher sur les moins de 50 ans.  ::aie::  Le chantage au vaccin pour avoir une vie sociale (restaurants, bars, voyages, sport, sorties culturelles...) sera beaucoup plus parlant auprs de ces gens l.




> 2) Qu'elle fait doublon avec le DMP 
> 
> https://www.dmp.fr/version
> 
> 
> 
> On se moque de qui ? On cre un webservice cens remplacer le carnet de sant bleu ... Qu'on doublonne d'une appli four tout . Faut qu'on m'explique la   ? 
> 
> Si je me fais vaccin, j'utiliserai mon DMP et pas "tousantimachin-truc" ... et leur nom  rallonge.


Il faut donner une impression d'action. Tu ne peux pas te contenter de rappeler qu'il existe dj un dispositif utile pour a, surtout quand il a t mis en place par un prcdent gouvernement qui est dsormais dans l'opposition. En Macronie, informatique + sant = TousAntiCovid, pas le DMP mis en place sous un gouvernement UMP de droite et dj rform par le PS de gauche.

De plus le DMP n'est pas exempt de polmiques, que l'opposition se ferait un plaisir de ressortir du tiroir pour son traditionnel plaisir de polmiquer pour polmiquer.

-----

Bref les joies de la tournure politique de la rsolution du Covid, avec des chevaux de Troie (passeport vaccinal, travail dominical renforc...) et des mesures sanitaires avec des relents de "surtout je ne me tire pas une balle dans le pied pour les Prsidentielles dans 1 an" (qui ne va pas reconfiner cet t en pleine vague de variant indien parce que les gens ne voteront pas pour toi dans 9 mois si tu les interdis de s'entasser sur les plages cet t ?  :;): ).

----------


## Christian_B

> [...]
> Vu tout ce que l'on nous a pondu , je suis certains qu'on va y arriver. 
> 
> Sur le plan thique, cela va poser de srieux problmes  vu qu'on a ouvert une boite de pandore . 
> 
> J'appellerai cela, une personne extrieur ,qui nous dpossde de nous mme et notre faon de penser et vivre. Une forme de "vous n'tes" plus propritaire de votre vous mme. Ou vous rend vous mme mercantile, vous tes un produit comme on jette un vulgaire dtritus  la poubelle.


Nous sommes tout  fait d'accord  une rserve prs : l'avenir n'est pas crit, il se passe parfois des choses inattendues. Le pire n'est pas certain.
Toutes ces menaces reposent sur la passivit, la navet et/ou l'absence d'une large prise de conscience.
Si on croit qu'on ne peut rien faire, que c'est une fatalit comme les intempries (qui d'ailleurs ne sont plus un phnomne "naturel" indpendant de l'activit humaine), alors on ne fait rien. Cette conviction est auto-ralisatrice.
Mais c'est vrai que dans l'immdiat on ne voit gure de raisons d'tre optimiste sur ces questions.
Quoique, plus spcifiquement, l'application bidon qui est le thme initial ait plutt fait un bide  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

Indignation aprs une fte gante improvise au parc des Buttes-Chaumont



> Plusieurs centaines de personnes se sont regroupes dimanche dans ce parc du XIXe arrondissement de Paris sans respect des gestes barrires. Linitiative a suscit des ractions indignes sur les rseaux sociaux.


 un moment donn dans la vido on doit entendre Let Me Show You de Camisra, Shake What Your Mama Gave Ya de Dj Deeon, et aprs Move Your Body de Marshal Jefferson, je trouve a sympa.

----------


## Christian_B

De nombreuses personnes se sont runies depuis 1 an dans des glises parfois bondes (vu  Rueil par un proche). Cela n'a apparemment suscit aucune indignation.  ::weird::

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Application TousAntiCovid et Pass sanitaire : les informations personnelles et mdicales sont disponibles en clair,*
*prvient Christian Quest * 

Mercredi 9 juin, la France va passer  une nouvelle phase du dconfinement, notamment avec la rouverture  totale des bars, cafs et des restaurants, mais aussi des salles de sport et des stades. Les entreprises retrouveront une certaine marge de manuvre au sujet du nombre minimum de jours de tltravail par semaine, comme l'a indiqu lisabeth Borne, _ministre du Travail, de lEmploi et de lInsertion_ annonant la fin du tltravail  100 %. Pour sa part, lheure du couvre-feu sera repousse  23 heures, au lieu de 21 heures.

La Direction de l'information lgale et administrative (Premier ministre) a annonc  qu' compter du 9 juin 2021, un pass sanitaire sera mis en place de faon temporaire pour accompagner les Franais au retour  une vie normale tout en minimisant les risques de contamination. Il ne sera pas obligatoire et ne sera pas ncessaire pour toutes les activits relevant de la vie quotidienne : lieu de travail, grandes surfaces, services publics ou encore restaurants et cinmas. Il sera exig pour participer  des vnements accueillant plus de 1 000 personnes o le brassage du public est plus  risque au plan sanitaire : grandes salles de spectacle, vnements sportifs ou culturels, festivals, foires et salons... .

Dans cette optique, l'application TousAntiCovid dispose dun carnet des tests et vaccinations, qui pourront servir dans le cadre des pass sanitaires. Pour mmoire, en avril, une fonctionnalit a t ajoute  l'application de suivi des contacts TousAntiCovid. Appele TousAntiCovid-Carnet, cette dernire vous permet d'ajouter les rsultats de vos tests PCR et antigniques dans l'application pour les prsenter  un tiers. Elle permet galement d'ajouter la preuve de votre vaccination, notamment votre certificat de vaccination, ce qui vous permettra de prendre l'avion ou d'aller  l'tranger.

Christian Quest (porte-parole dOpenStreetMap France, entre autres), note que  cette application qui avait promis, crach, jur quelle ne contiendrait pas de donnes personnelles vient donc de revenir trs discrtement sur ses promesses . Selon lui,  les diffrents QRCode et 2D-DOC prsents sur les certificats papier (y compris ceux que lon peut rcuprer sur https://attestation-vaccin.ameli.fr/attestation) contiennent des donnes personnelles et des donnes de sant .

Sans compter que  *ces donnes sont en clair pour qui sait extraire de ces codes-barres les donnes quils contiennent, car rien nest chiffr mme si ce nest pas lisible par un humain* . TousAntiCovid (et toute autre appli qui les scannera) a donc accs  leur contenu lorsque lon ajoute ce certificat dans lapplication et traite donc de ce fait des donnes  caractre personnel et plus seulement des donnes pseudonymises.

 ce propos, en rappelant que les donnes doivent  tre limites  ce qui est ncessaire (principe de minimisation) , la CNIL avait prvenu en avril que la nouvelle fonctionnalit TousAntiCovid-Carnet doit notamment respecter les garanties suivantes :
lutilisateur doit pouvoir en garder le contrle ;le certificat doit tre accessible galement au format papier ;les donnes doivent tre exactes, certifies par une autorit et leur intgrit doit tre garantie ;les donnes contenues dans le certificat doivent tre limites  ce qui est ncessaire (principe de minimisation) ;*les autorits qui vrifieront le Datamatrix ne doivent pas avoir accs aux donnes de sant qui ont permis sa dlivrance et ne doivent, en aucun cas, gnrer la cration dune base centralise de donnes ;*des mesures de scurit doivent tre apportes (donnes chiffres, intgrit vrifie, audits des systmes dinformation, etc.).
*Un risque accru de vol d'identit*

Dans un billet intitul  Pass sanitaire et vie prive : quels sont les risques ?  publi sur Broken By Design, Florian Maury et Piotr Chmielnicki ont tent de mettre la lumire sur le pass sanitaire. Ce document  vise  mettre au jour de fausses informations diffuses par certains membres du gouvernement,  expliquer et  illustrer pourquoi le pass sanitaire, tel quil est conu, met en danger la vie prive, mais aussi des donnes mdicales des citoyens. En outre, il accroit le risque de vol didentit .

 Le pass sanitaire est prsent sous la forme dun code-barre en deux dimensions, appel datamatrix. Ce code barre, comme son nom lindique, encode des informations. Il est en cela similaire aux codes barres des produits que vous achetez en grande surface, et que vous passez  la caisse. Il est juste en deux dimensions et contient plus dinformation. Au lieu dun numro qui sert  indiquer  la caisse enregistreuse la nature du produit que vous achetez, ce qui lui sert  connaitre le prix  imputer, le code-barre du pass sanitaire contient vos informations personnelles et des informations relatives  la vaccination. Lencodage de ces informations ne constitue pas une mesure de protection des donnes puisque nimporte qui quip dun dispositif de lecture de code-barres peut acqurir les donnes qui ont t encodes. Le pass sanitaire ne fait pas exception.

 Daprs le site Service Public.fr, le pass sanitaire contient les informations suivantes :
nom, prnom ;date de naissance ;type de certificat et rsultat ventuel (test PCR ou antignique ou vaccination premire et seconde dose) ;type de vaccin le cas chant ;date et heure du certificat.Le site gouvernement.fr indique la mme liste.
 Nous avons analys le contenu du pass sanitaire,  laide doutils grands publics, trouvables sur nimporte quel Store dapplications, comme le Google Play Store ou lApple Store. Par exemple, Barcode Scanner de ZXing Team sur le Google Play Store.

 Nous affirmons que la liste dresse par les sites gouvernmentaux est incomplte.

Le pass est compos de 3 types dinformations :
des informations techniques, qui permettent de vrifier lauthenticit du pass sanitaire ; on y retrouve des informations sur lmetteur du pass sanitaire, ainsi que la date dmission, et le sceau dauthenticit (une signature numrique) ;des informations personnelles : nom, prnom et date de naissance ;des informations de sant : le type de molcule injecte, le nom du vaccin reu, le nombre de doses reues, la date de vaccination et si ce nombre est suffisant pour tre protg de manire optimale pour la personne vaccine.


 Au-del de ces informations de sant, il est galement possible dinfrer des informations de sant encore plus prives sur certains citoyens : ont-ils dj t infects par la COVID-19 (besoin que dune seule dose) ? Sont-ils immunodprims (besoin de trois doses) ? Sont-ils parmi les citoyens prioritaires pour recevoir des injections tt dans le calendrier vaccinal ?

 Ces informations dpassent largement le cadre et la finalit du pass sanitaire .

*Qu'en est-il du code QR ?*

En janvier, dans un document dit par le Comit de contrle et de liaison covid-19 (CCL-Covid), charg de conseiller le gouvernement sur les dispositifs numriques de lutte contre la pandmie, il tait prvu une nouvelle fonctionnalit  lapplication franaise TousAntiCovid : lutilisation de codes QR comme dispositif de traage des contacts. Ils seraient placs  lentre des lieux clos, comme les restaurants et les transports en commun.

CCL-Covid a expliqu que  de manire simplifie, un code QR sera positionn  lentre de certains lieux  risque (liste des lieux en cours didentification en lien avec SPF [Sant publique France, NDLR]). La personne flashe ce code (il suffit donc dun tlphone avec appareil photo) et fait ainsi un check-in  la date d pour une dure t dpendant du type de lieu. Si une personne, qui a t dans le mme lieu sur la mme plage horaire, se dclare dans lapplication, la personne ci-avant reoit une notification de contact warning, dit  risque modr (impliquant la surveillance des symptmes, etc.). Si trois personnes se sont dclares, et taient sur la mme plage horaire, alors la personne reoit une notification classique de contact tracing  risque lev. 

Aussi, en plus du 2D-DOC, un QR-Code  classique  est prsent sur les attestations de vaccination. L encore, il est lisible par nimporte qui et contient un lien de la forme :

https://bonjour.tousanticovid.gouv.fr/app/wallet?v=DxxxxxxxCette URL contient lensemble des informations du 2D-DOC (aprs le wallet?v=), sans protection particulire. Sur Twitter, le compte TousAntiCovid explique :  L'ajout d'un QR Code sur le document permet notamment un scan simplifi avec de nombreux smartphones sans ouvrir immdiatement l'application TousAntiCovid. Le Deeplink qu'il contient offre galement plus de libert pour l'intgrer dans certains services web .


*Et TousAntiCovid-Verif, le systme de vrification  l'intention de certains professionnels ?*

TousAntiCovid-Carnet sinscrit dans la stratgie du passe sanitaire, qui sera obligatoire dans certaines situations,  commencer par les vnements qui rassemblent plus de 1 000 personnes. Il est aussi prvu un systme permettant de vrifier lauthenticit des justificatifs qui sont contenus dans cette rubrique, ou qui sont prsents sur une feuille de papier.

Ce systme consiste en une autre application, appele TousAntiCovid-Verif, qui nest pas  destination du public, mais de certains professionnels (comme les compagnies ariennes, pour vrifier la validit des documents sanitaires avant lembarquement et dterminer si vous pouvez effectivement voyager).

Mme si elle est rserve  certaines personnes et services autoriss (un usager lambda n'a pas le droit de s'en servir), dans les faits, il nest pas dit que des usages inappropris surviennent. Il est difficile de sassurer que seules les bonnes personnes sen servent, malgr un rappel des sanctions possibles.

Concernant ces personnes habilites, Cdric O a indiqu au Parisien qu'elles ne  sauront que le nom, le prnom et la date de naissance de la personne concerne . Ce sont effectivement les seules informations affiches par TousAntiCovid Verif, mais uniquement, parce que lapplication  cache  le reste. Cela nempche pas une personne utilisant une autre application d'y accder sans peine.

 Pour les compagnies ariennes, il y aura une version spcifique, car elles ont obligation davoir accs au contenu dtaill, avec la date de vaccination, le type de vaccination, etc. Elles pourront la tlcharger sur les stores, avec un contrle daccs par identifiant , ajoutait Cdric O. Comme nous venons de le voir, une telle distinction n'a pas vraiment de sens puisque nimporte qui peut accder au mme niveau d'information. 

Christian Quest propose une alternative pour protger les donnes des utilisateurs :  Plutt que dindiquer en clair nom, prnom et date de naissance, utiles pour vrifier quand cest ncessaire la correspondance avec une pice didentit, on aurait pu stocker une empreinte de ces informations (un hash) dans le 2D-DOC , comme cest le cas avec les mots de passe par exemple.

De plus,  la partie donnes de sant aurait pu tre chiffre, et donc accessible si besoin uniquement aux dtenteurs dune cl de dchiffrement dont laccs aurait pu tre scuris , comme dans le cas des compagnies ariennes ainsi que lindiquait le secrtaire d'tat charg de la Transition numrique.

Sources : Service Public, CNIL, Broken By Design, Christian Quest

----------


## AoCannaille

Je comprends mme pas que des devs acceptent ce genre de specs... Ya vraiment des ttes qui mritent du tomber, autant du ct des dcideurs que du ct des devs immoraux qui acceptent ce genre de chose...

----------


## kain_tn

Pourquoi est-ce que je ne suis mme plus tonn?  ::furieux:: 

Pour moi, ce genre de choses montrent clairement o les responsables mettent les priorits. Disons-le franchement: notre scurit et celle de nos donnes ils s'en tapent compltement. Ce qui compte pour eux, c'est la collecte, le traage, l'identification.




> Le Deeplink qu'il contient offre galement plus de libert pour l'intgrer dans certains services web


C'est marrant ces lments de langage. Un truc qu'on veut nous forcer  utiliser mais qui "offre plus de libert"  ::mouarf::

----------


## Fagus

C'est d'autant plus affligeant que c'est indiscutablement illgal de divulguer des information mdicales en clair, quelque soit la raison. S'ils le font leur projet est susceptible d'tre attaqu et les responsables condamns.

- violation du secret professionnel (pnal)
- violation de l'obligation de scurisation des donnes mdicales.

Il y a des rgles trs simples de rdaction lgale d'un certificat : Pas de divulgation des maladies et traitements de untel notamment.

Ex : Je (identification ncessaire de l'entit rdigeant le certificat), certifie que untel (identification claire), est normalement immunis etc.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Je comprends mme pas que des devs acceptent ce genre de specs... Ya vraiment des ttes qui mritent du tomber, autant du ct des dcideurs que du ct des devs immoraux qui acceptent ce genre de chose...


Si on affirme aux devs qu'ils ont  charge de structurer la donne et que la partie protection est assure par une autre quipe (potentiellement inexistente ou pas encore oprationelle), on arrive vite  une situation involontaire de la part des devs.

Ce sont en premier lieu les dcideurs qui doivent tomber, ne serait-ce que parce qu'ils n'ont pas pris la mesure de leur incomptence technique  ne pas mettre dans la boucle les devs comme il se doit. La responsabilit n'incombe aux devs que s'ils ont effectivement particip au processus de dcision (et donc tre sanctionn en tant que dcideur aussi).

----------


## AoCannaille

> Si on affirme aux devs qu'ils ont  charge de structurer la donne et que la partie protection est assure par une autre quipe (potentiellement inexistente ou pas encore oprationelle), on arrive vite  une situation involontaire de la part des devs.


Au bout d'un moment, il y a un dev qui package l'application finale et qui voit que c'est en clair... Mais je suis d'accord qu'en soit  c'est toujours les responsables qui doivent prendre leurs responsabilits. Ils ne mritent pas leur salaire suprieur pour une production infrieure si le risque est galement infrieur.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Application TousAntiCovid et Pass sanitaire : des donnes conserves en clair, des doutes quant  la scurit des donnes transmises * 
*la CNIL relve les dfaillances de l'application * 

Depuis mercredi 9 juin 2021, un pass sanitaire est mis en place de faon temporaire pour accompagner les Franais au retour  une vie normale tout en minimisant les risques de contamination. Il n'est pas obligatoire et n'est pas ncessaire pour toutes les activits relevant de la vie quotidienne : lieu de travail, grandes surfaces, services publics ou encore restaurants et cinmas. Cependant, il sera exig pour participer  des vnements accueillant plus de 1 000 personnes o le brassage du public est plus  risque au plan sanitaire : grandes salles de spectacle, vnements sportifs ou culturels, festivals, foires et salons, etc.

Le pass a deux fonctions :
Le pass sanitaire  activits  doit permettre la reprise de diverses activits interrompues en raison de la crise sanitaire et la rouverture des lieux ferms impliquant de grands rassemblements de personnes ( partir de 1 000 personnes).Le pass sanitaire  frontires , mis en uvre dans le cadre du futur certificat numrique Covid de lUnion europenne (qui entrera en vigueur le 1er juillet prochain). Il doit permettre de faciliter la libre circulation au sein de lUnion europenne.
Le principe du passe sanitaire, accompagn dun certain nombre de garanties, a t dcid par la loi du 31 mai 2021 relative  la gestion de la sortie de crise sanitaire. Aprs avoir rendu un premier avis sur le principe du passe sanitaire le 12 mai dernier, la CNIL sest prononce, le 7 juin 2021, sur les conditions de sa mise en uvre.

*Des donnes conserves en clair*

Christian Quest (porte-parole dOpenStreetMap France, entre autres), a not que  cette application qui avait promis, crach, jur quelle ne contiendrait pas de donnes personnelles vient donc de revenir trs discrtement sur ses promesses . Selon lui,  les diffrents QRCode et 2D-DOC prsents sur les certificats papier (y compris ceux que lon peut rcuprer sur https://attestation-vaccin.ameli.fr/attestation) contiennent des donnes personnelles et des donnes de sant .

Sans compter que  ces donnes sont en clair pour qui sait extraire de ces codes-barres les donnes quils contiennent, car rien nest chiffr mme si ce nest pas lisible par un humain . TousAntiCovid (et toute autre appli qui les scannera) a donc accs  leur contenu lorsque lon ajoute ce certificat dans lapplication et traite donc de ce fait des donnes  caractre personnel et plus seulement des donnes pseudonymises.

Mme constat du ct de la CNIL qui dclare : 

 dune part, les donnes relatives aux preuves sont conserves en clair au sein des codes-barres prsents sur les justificatifs et, dautre part, que lapplication "TousAntiCovid Verif" est librement accessible sur les magasins dapplications mobiles. Elle relve galement que les codes utiliss pour le certificat europen contiendront galement les donnes en clair. Si ces modalits de stockage peuvent tre admises compte tenu des contraintes techniques et de la ncessit de mettre en uvre,  brve chance, le systme de contrle des justificatifs, elle appelle nanmoins le Gouvernement  mettre en place des mesures dinformation des personnes, afin quelles soient conscientes de la sensibilit des donnes stockes dans ces codes, sous forme papier ou numrique, et quils prennent soin de ne les exposer quaux personnes spcialement habilites  les contrler .


*Des doutes quant  la scurit des donnes transmises*

Dans sa dlibration, la CNIL met des doutes quant  la scurit des donnes transmises. Si la Commission ne remet pas en cause la conformit de cette architecture au RGPD, elle rappelle  qu lissue de la vrification, aucune donne ne devra tre conserve par le serveur central . 

En outre, afin de mettre en place larchitecture la plus protectrice possible, la Commission invite le Gouvernement  tudier la mise en place dune version davantage dcentralise, dans laquelle les rgles de gestion pourraient tre mises  jour dynamiquement et proactivement par le serveur central, afin de limiter les envois de donnes  ce serveur tout en garantissant lapplication des rgles mises  jour. 

De plus, la Commission estime que le contrle de la validit des justificatifs pourrait tre ralis en local pour les oprations de contrle du passe sanitaire relatif aux grands rassemblements de personnes. En effet, dans cette hypothse les rgles de gestion sont simples et maitrises par le Gouvernement. La Commission considre donc quil ny a aucun obstacle  ce que le contrle de la validit des preuves soit effectu en local, la seule donne pouvant tre change avec le serveur central tant la signature lectronique de la preuve. Elle invite donc le Gouvernement  faire voluer le fonctionnement de lapplication afin de permettre un contrle local des donnes des justificatifs.

*Le fonctionnement de lapplication TousAntiCovid Verif*

Le contrle du passe sanitaire doit se faire par les personnes habilites  contrler les justificatifs, au moyen de lapplication mobile TousAntiCovid Verif.

Conformment au principe de minimisation des donnes, les personnes habilites  contrler les justificatifs  laide de lapplication TousAntiCovid Verif nauront accs quaux seuls noms, prnoms et date de naissance de la personne concerne ainsi quau rsultat positif ou ngatif de dtention dun justificatif conforme.

La CNIL rappelle toutefois quil est possible, pour une personne mal intentionne, daccder  lintgralit des donnes personnelles intgres aux codes QR prsents sur les justificatifs, y compris des donnes de sant. Elle a invit le Gouvernement  mettre en place des mesures dinformations afin de sensibiliser le public sur la ncessit de protger leurs justificatifs et de ne pas les exposer en dehors des contrles prvus par le passe sanitaire (ne pas prsenter les justificatifs dans des lieux qui ne sont pas concerns par le passe sanitaire, ne pas les publier sur les rseaux sociaux, etc.).

La CNIL rappelle quaucune donne personnelle ne devra tre conserve ni par le serveur central ni par lapplication TousAntiCovid Verif  lissue de la vrification du justificatif.

En outre, la CNIL constate que le code source de lapplication  TousAntiCovid Vrif , dj disponible sur les magasins dapplications mobiles ( AppStore  et  Playstore ), na pas t rendu public. La Commission regrette cette non-publication et appelle le Gouvernement  rendre public ce code source expurg, le cas chant, des secrets permettant de scuriser les transmissions de donnes avec les serveurs centraux.

*Et les risques de fraudes ?*

Interrog sur le nombre de QR codes qui ont pu tre falsifis  ce jour, Cdric O n'avance pas de chiffre, mais affirme que  les quipes d'Air France sont confrontes  plusieurs tentatives de fraude par semaine . Alors que l'Europe avance sur son projet de "green pass"  l'chelle du continent, Cdric O observe que  tout le monde en Europe fait tat de dtection de fausses preuves de tests, voire de vaccins .

 C'est important pour nous de scuriser cet lment-l , souligne-t-il, notant que l'un des avantages du pass sanitaire est de  faire en sorte que les preuves prsentes soient infalsifiables .

Des faux sont d'ores et dj en circulation. D'ailleurs, une infirmire a t souponne d'avoir dlivr des certificats de vaccination contre rmunration. Elle travaillait, depuis le mois de janvier, au centre de vaccination anti-covid de lhpital Saint-Anne  Paris. Prise en flagrant dlit, elle vient dtre suspendue par la direction de ltablissement hospitalier.

 Moi, je l'ai observe pendant deux ou trois semaines , raconte un membre du personnel, qui a souhait rester anonyme.  Elle disait aux autres infirmires : 'C'est pour moi... il y a des gens qui vont arriver, c'est pour moi!'. Elle les faisait venir dans son box. Normalement il y a deux infirmires par box avec un paravent de sparation pour l'intimit des personnes. Mais l, elle demandait  sa collgue de sortir. Elle faisait a avec au moins une dizaine de personnes par journe travaille. En fait, elle ne vaccinait pas les gens, mais elle se faisait payer pour qu'ils repartent avec un QR Code frauduleux,  priori pour pouvoir partir  l'tranger . 

Nadine Phan, directrice des soins  lhpital Saint-Anne, n'a cependant pas confirm que cette personne recevait de l'argent et n'a pas pu se prononcer quant aux motifs de la fraude. 

Certains membres de l'quipe ont pris contact avec leur hirarchie. Les deux chefs de service sont informs et mercredi dernier, quand l'infirmire demande  se charger personnellement d'un couple en faisant sortir, une nouvelle fois, sa collgue, un mdecin est alert et intervient.  Normalement, on dsinfecte la peau des personnes  vacciner avec un produit orange. Le mdecin a voulu vrifier si les personnes avaient bien t vaccines et il n'y avait aucune trace de dsinfectant : ni colorant ni pansement. Elle a t prise en flagrant dlit. a a t un choc.... Et a pose un problme de sant publique parce que les personnes qui ont obtenu un faux certificat de vaccination courent un risque... et elles font courir un risque aux autres . 

Cependant, les personnes qui en ont bnfici devraient rapidement tre identifies, car ces fameux QR Codes sont nominatifs. En effet, selon les concepteurs de lapplication de contrle, la falsification est impossible.  Si vous prenez le QR Code dun membre de votre famille, au moment du contrle, par comparaison avec le titre didentit, on verra lcart , assure Agns Diallo, directrice activit services numriques  lImprimerie nationale (In groupe). 

Pour rappel, les fraudes aux certificats de vaccination sont passibles de 45 000 euros damende.

Source : avis de la CNIL

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  L'UE s'apprte  dvoiler un portefeuille numrique adapt  la vie post-Covid pour permettre aux citoyens d'accder aux services publics et privs en ligne
 ::fleche::  Covid-19 : accord trouv sur le pass sanitaire europen, il sera disponible sur smartphone, mais aussi en version papier
 ::fleche::  L'adoption de l'IA par les entreprises en Europe acclre par la COVID, mais seules 27 % l'ont effectivement dploy dans le cadre de leurs activits, selon IBM

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Dans sa dlibration, la CNIL met des doutes quant  la scurit des donnes transmises.


Des doutes...  ::weird:: 
Des doutes ?  :8O: 
Elle voit noir sur blanc que les donnes sont en clair et elle se contente d'mettre des doutes sur la scurit des donnes ?
Elle se fout de qui l, la CNIL ?

Encore un bel exemple de son abandon de poste. Quand c'est ambigu, elle se garde bien de dire quoi que ce soit, et se contente de relever les vidences grosses comme des maisons en les relativisant. C'est juste honteux !




> Si ces modalits de stockage peuvent tre admises compte tenu des contraintes techniques et de la ncessit de mettre en uvre,  brve chance, le systme de contrle des justificatifs, elle appelle nanmoins le Gouvernement  mettre en place des mesures dinformation des personnes


C'est le gouvernement qui dcide des dates. S'il n'est pas capable de fournir ce qu'il faut en temps et en heure, il recule la date. S'il ne veut pas reculer la date, alors qu'il mette les moyens ncessaires pour faire un travail de qualit en temps et en heure. Si c'est une question de scurit sanitaire, et vu le temps qu'on a pass chez nous, on n'est plus  une semaine prs. a fait combien de temps qu'il bosse sur cette foutue application ? Non, un tel niveau de scurit n'a rien d'acceptable.

Gouvernement d'incomptents soutenu par des contrleurs incomptents ! C'est juste scandaleux !

----------


## kain_tn

> Des doutes... 
> Des doutes ? 
> Elle voit noir sur blanc que les donnes sont en clair et elle se contente d'mettre des doutes sur la scurit des donnes ?
> Elle se fout de qui l, la CNIL ?


Elle se fout de nous, comme tous les autres!





> C'est le gouvernement qui dcide des dates. S'il n'est pas capable de fournir ce qu'il faut en temps et en heure, il recule la date. S'il ne veut pas reculer la date, alors qu'il mette les moyens ncessaires pour faire un travail de qualit en temps et en heure. Si c'est une question de scurit sanitaire, et vu le temps qu'on a pass chez nous, on n'est plus  une semaine prs. a fait combien de temps qu'il bosse sur cette foutue application ? Non, un tel niveau de scurit n'a rien d'acceptable.


C'est une preuve de plus que la scurit de donnes, le gouvernement s'en taponne.





> Gouvernement d'incomptents soutenu par des contrleurs incomptents ! C'est juste scandaleux !


Gouvernement d'escrocs, oui. Ils sont trs comptents pour escroquer les Franais, comme leurs prdcesseurs.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Quand je lis "passe sanitaire" , j'ai l'impression qu'on parle de :

> l'toile jaune des juifs
> la diffrence de couleur de peau (l'apartheid comme en Afrique du Sud)
> le crdit social comme en Chine

En gros celui qui n'est pas vaccin (a cause de n'importe facteur), ou qu'il l'est partiellement  moins de "droit"  ... Cela s'appelle de la sgrgation mdicale

---

Tiens bientt on aura un passeport pour "humain de compagnie" : 





---




> Et les risques de fraudes ?


Dj en cas de piratage d'un DMP ou d'un compte ameli ... l'usurpateur/fraudeur peut utiliser votre passeport vaccinal en votre nom ! Donc a accs  votre secret mdical ... 

Puis bon se "passeport" n'a rien d'anonyme ... Vu qu'on donne son nom et prnom dessus ! 

Donc tout  fait en terme de "scurit des donnes" , c'est une vaste mascarde !  

 ::evilred::   ::furieux::   ::furax::   ::rouleau:: 




> Elle se fout de qui l, la CNIL ?
> 
> Encore un bel exemple de son abandon de poste. Quand c'est ambigu, elle se garde bien de dire quoi que ce soit, et se contente de relever les vidences grosses comme des maisons en les relativisant. C'est juste honteux !





> Elle se fout de nous, comme tous les autres!


Encore une institution qui est plu  la page ...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Quand je lis "passe sanitaire" , j'ai l'impression qu'on parle de :
> 
> > l'toile jaune des juifs
> > la diffrence de couleur de peau (l'apartheid comme en Afrique du Sud)
> > le crdit social comme en Chine
> 
> En gros celui qui n'est pas vaccin (a cause de n'importe facteur), ou qu'il l'est partiellement  moins de "droit"  ... Cela s'appelle de la sgrgation mdicale


Moui, mais non. Enfin, pas vraiment. Ca peut potentiellement entrainer des drives (et vu nos gouvernants, c'est fort possible), mais pour le coup, ce pass n'est pas bas sur de l'idologie, mais sur des faits scientifiques. Ca fait une sacre diffrence. L o a serait de la sgrgation, c'est si le vaccin n'tait pas accessibles  certaines catgories de population.

----------


## AoCannaille

> [...]ce pass n'est pas bas sur de l'idologie, mais sur des faits scientifiques. [...]


Les sgrgations dcrites prcdemment ont toutes en leur temps t justifies scientifiquement.

----------


## kain_tn

> Moui, mais non. Enfin, pas vraiment. Ca peut potentiellement entrainer des drives (et vu nos gouvernants, c'est fort possible), mais pour le coup, ce pass n'est pas bas sur de l'idologie, mais sur des faits scientifiques. Ca fait une sacre diffrence. L o a serait de la sgrgation, c'est si le vaccin n'tait pas accessibles  certaines catgories de population.


Oui mais non. Tout le monde n'est pas gal face aux virus. 

Par exemple je l'ai chopp (probablement au bureau) dbut 2020 et si je n'avais pas fait de test, je ne l'aurai jamais su (aucun symptme). Ds lors, je ne vois pas en quoi je devrais tre forc de me faire vacciner tous les 6 mois, alors que ce vaccin n'empche pas la contagion mais rend asymptomatique: la preuve, en Suisse on a eu quelques cas de personnes ges qui se sont contamines entre elles malgr le fait d'avoir t entirement vaccines par exemple.

D'un autre ct, j'ai perdu ma tante deux jours aprs sa vaccination. Elle vivait pourtant isole au fin fond de la campagne: il y avait peu de chances pour qu'elle l'attrape ou qu'elle contamine qui que ce soit. Mes parents, eux, sont vaccins (c'est leur "choix", pas le mien) et pour le moment ils se portent bien.
J'ai bien fait les vaccins les plus courants, mais par exemple je ne me vaccine pas contre la grippe saisonnire, parce que je suis assez jeune pour y rsister, que je ne tombe vraiment malade qu'une fois tous les 4-5 ans et que je reste chez moi quand a arrive.

L j'ai l'impression qu'on veut nous la faire  l'envers: d'un ct on a des hpitaux surchargs mme hors covid (70% officiellement pour la Suisse par exemple / 25% pour les urgences) pour lesquels on continue de diminuer les moyens (certains sont mme "obligs" de recourir  des socits prives pour rendre "rentable" leur activit - comprendre facturer au malade et donc  la SECU des choses dont il n'a pas besoin), et dans le mme temps on veut me forcer  verser de l'argent tous les six mois  des socits pharmaceutiques dj ultrariches. a devient une redevance  ce niveau l, sur un "march" qui reprsente des dizaines de milliards. Et cerise sur le gteau, nos "dirigeants" profitent de la situation pour tendre le traage individuel et la collecte de donnes prives. C'est quand mme dingue!

Je n'ai pas oubli certains scandales comme le Mediator, le Crestor, etc, et je trouve que la gestion de cette "crise" laisse un peu trop de pouvoir  ces multinationales qui ne se montrent dj pas dignes de confiance en temps "normal". Alors forcer les gens  consommer leurs produits tous les X mois, c'est un non pour moi - et tant pis si je ne peux plus voyager: je dpenserai moins mon argent.

On n'est plus tant dans la science que dans la consommation. Il faut se calmer deux minutes et arrter d'accepter n'importe quoi. Si vous avez peur pour votre vie, vous avez un vaccin de disponible.

EDIT: au passage, l'affaire des dners mondains de certaines de nos "lites" pendant le confinement en dit long sur ce qu'ils pensent de cette crise sanitaire.

----------


## TotoParis

C'est l'aboutissement d'une gestion calamiteuse de bout en bout pour un virus dont la ltalit n'est que trs relative.
Ca fait cher pay le masque chirurgical  5 cents d'euro fabriqu dans la Chine...infecte !
Mais regardez ce qui pourrait bien nous arriver : https://www.santemagazine.fr/actuali...ondiale-892769
 ::vomi::

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est l'aboutissement d'une gestion calamiteuse de bout en bout pour un virus dont la ltalit n'est que trs relative.


Si la pandmie a fait si peu de morts c'est justement parce que les gouvernements ont ragit trs vite et trs fort.  ::P: 
Si on n'avait pas oblig les gens  rester enferm chez eux pendant plus d'un an, la pandmie aurait peut-tre fait plus de morts.  ::P: 

L on dirait qu'on arrive  la fin, c'est bon il y a des gens qui ont ont t vaccins 2, 3 fois, avec un peu de chance on pourra bientt vivre un peu plus normalement (pas de masque, pas de certificat, pas de vaccin, pas de passeport vaccinal).
Les festivals de 60 000 personnes debout et sans masque ne sont peut-tre plus si loin.

Par contre un jour a redeviendra moins drle, quand on reparlera de la dette.
L'tat  creuser sa dette plus vite que jamais auparavant pour payer le chmage partiel et les aides aux entreprises. a fait mal.

----------


## kain_tn

> pas de masque, pas de certificat, pas de vaccin, pas de passeport vaccinal


Je crois que tu es optimiste... Les tats ont pris got au contrle qu'ils nous ont imposs, d'o cette "urgence", sans doute,  mettre en place les passeports, les applications et tout leur bordel avant que a ne soit termin... Vous vous souvenez quand on nous vendait l'Europe (la CEE  l'poque) comme "c'est super, vous pourrez circuler librement sans douanes? La Libert!"

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je crois que tu es optimiste...


J'essaie la pense positive  ::P: 
Plus le virus mute moins il est violent, donc a va finir par aller au bout d'un moment. Quand il fera 0 mort les gouvernements auront du mal  justifier les histoires de vaccination.

Les personnes  risque vont se faire vacciner et on ne parlera plus de virus. (avec un peu de chance)

----------


## kain_tn

> J'essaie la pense positive 
> Plus le virus mute moins il est violent, donc a va finir par aller au bout d'un moment. Quand il fera 0 mort les gouvernements auront du mal  justifier les histoires de vaccination.
> 
> Les personnes  risque vont se faire vacciner et on ne parlera plus de virus. (avec un peu de chance)


D'ici l, ils auront mis en place un outil impossible  dboulonner, comme il y en a des tas (au pif comme a, HADOPI, qu'ils n'arrivent pas  justifier mais qui continue quand mme depuis des annes).

----------


## Ryu2000

> un outil impossible  dboulonner


J'espre pas.
Je pense qu'on pourra retourner un jour  la salle de sport, au bar, au festival, etc, sans masque, ni badge (sauf  la salle de sport  ::P: ), ni quoi que ce soit.
On pourra rentrer sans s'identifier comme avant.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> EDIT: au passage, l'affaire des dners mondains de certaines de nos "lites" pendant le confinement en dit long sur ce qu'ils pensent de cette crise sanitaire.


Si seulement il n'y avait que les diners mondains... Je crois que c'est la partie de la population qui en proportion a le plus t touche par le virus.

----------


## kain_tn

> Si seulement il n'y avait que les diners mondains... Je crois que c'est la partie de la population qui en proportion a le plus t touche par le virus.


a malheureusement je ne peux pas me prononcer car je n'ai pas vu de statistiques par classe sociale, mais je trouve scandaleux de demander aux gens de faire une chose (au point de faire crever les mnages et commerces les plus fragiles), mais de faire le contraire derrire.

----------


## brulain

Si la CNIL l'a vu, autant dire que les machins doivent tre bien trous.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*France : selon le Conseil dtat, le pass sanitaire nest pas manifestement illgal,*
*En rponse aux critiques adresses par la Quadrature du Net* 

*Les autorits se flicitent d'observer que depuis le 1er juillet, le pass sanitaire europen soit utilis au sein de l'UE. Et note que le  QR Code prsent sur le pass sanitaire franais pourra tre lu partout en Europe, directement dans lapplication TousAntiCovid . De quoi faciliter les voyages et permettre de traverser les frontires avec une plus grande aisance. Si des vacanciers y voient un relchement des contraintes lies  la situation sanitaire, une partie de la population reste sceptique et craint notamment pour la confidentialit des donnes qui seront stockes dans l'application. Cest le cas de la Quadrature du Net, qui a saisi en juin le Conseil dtat. Dans son ordonnance rendue mardi, le juge des rfrs de la haute juridiction a finalement balay les critiques adresses par lassociation et rejet la demande de suspension du passe sanitaire.*

Le pass sanitaire a deux fonctions.  Une fois  activit , il doit permettre la reprise de diverses activits interrompues en raison de la crise sanitaire et la rouverture des lieux ferms impliquant de grands rassemblements de personnes ( partir de 1 000 personnes). Le pass sanitaire  frontires , mis en uvre dans le cadre du futur certificat numrique covid de lUnion europenne (qui est entr en vigueur le 1er juillet). Il doit permettre de faciliter la libre circulation au sein de lUnion europenne.


Le document, papier ou lectronique, porte de nombreuses informations personnelles. Outre le rsultat d'un examen de dpistage virologique ngatif, un justificatif de statut vaccinal ou un certificat de rtablissement  la suite d'une contamination par le covid-19, on y trouve de nombreuses donnes nominatives, accessibles via un code en deux dimensions. La Quadrature du Net a point de multiples contrarits avec les textes, notamment la loi relative  la sortie de ltat durgence sanitaire qui demande que cette prsentation soit  ralise sous une forme ne permettant pas aux personnes habilites ou aux services autoriss  en assurer le contrle de connatre la nature du document ni les donnes qu'il contient .

*Le ministre de la Sant a dfendu le passe sanitaire devant le Conseil dtat*

Lors dune audience le 22 juin, le Conseil dtat a examin le rfr dpos par la Quadrature du Net. Le ministre de la Sant a tent de dfendre la solidit juridique du passe sanitaire, dont le cadre de mise en uvre est critiqu par lassociation de dfense des liberts. Une fois la loi adopte en mai, il est revenu  un dcret de prvoir les modalits pratiques dapplication. Or, ce dcret du 7 juin 2021 est apparu aux yeux de la Quadrature en pleine contrarit avec le texte lgislatif.

En effet, on y dcouvre que les justificatifs gnrs par le passe sanitaire comportent  les noms, prnoms, date de naissance de la personne concerne et un code permettant sa vrification . Mieux, le pass contient galement un code en deux dimensions derrire lequel on trouve, outre ces informations nominatives, de nombreuses donnes de sant. Un code facilement lisible par des tiers non autoriss, au point que la CNIL a appel le gouvernement, dans son avis,   mettre en place des mesures dinformation des personnes, afin quelles soient conscientes de la sensibilit des donnes stockes dans ces codes, sous forme papier ou numrique, et quils prennent soin de ne les exposer quaux personnes spcialement habilites  les contrler .

Pour lavocat de la Quadrature, Me Alexis Fitzjean  Cobhthaigh, pas de doute :  la prsence de ces informations sur ltat civil et sur la sant des personnes dtentrices de pass sanitaire constitue une ingrence grave et manifestement illgale dans plusieurs liberts fondamentales parmi lesquelles le droit  la vie prive et le droit  la protection des donnes personnelles .

Dans sa dfense, sagissant des donnes relatives  ltat civil des personnes, le ministre de la Sant a oppos en rponse une mesure de  bon sens . Pour son directeur des affaires juridiques et le DSSI prsents  laudience, ces donnes didentification sont  rigoureusement ncessaires . Elles permettent de prouver que ces lments se rapportent bien  la personne qui les prsente lorsqu'elle dsire accder  des concerts ou dautres manifestations.  

Plutt quun systme local, le ministre a conclu que son choix dun systme dcentralis  remplit un motif dintrt public dans le domaine de la sant publique . Quand bien mme la Quadrature du Net avait mis sur la table une alternative,  savoir un traitement national gnrant un simple feu rouge ou vert, loption choisie par le gouvernement ne viole pas le RGPD, selon le ministre.

Enfin, il a considr que le choix de ne pas saisir la CNIL de lanalyse dimpact associe  ce traitement n'est pas illgal, au regard justement des faibles risques daccs illgitimes  ces donnes.

*Rejet des critiques contre le pass sanitaire*

Son ordonnance rendue mardi, le Conseil dtat a rejet tour  tour les critiques de lassociation. Cette contrainte lgale a surtout t pose pour empcher que des tiers n'apprennent si la personne est vaccine, rtablie ou non contamine. Elle ninterdit pas  la prsence dans le justificatif de donnes didentit de la personne concerne . Avant de considrer que le pass sanitaire n'est donc pas manifestement illgal, le juge des rfrs a rappel, dans une analyse de proportionnalit, que cet instrument est aussi de nature  permettre de rduire la circulation du virus dans le pays.


Face  la critique de violation du principe de minimisation des donnes, cher au RGPD, la plus haute juridiction administrative a trouv quil nen est absolument rien.  Ces donnes didentification sont ncessaires pour contrler que le pass prsent est bien celui de la personne qui sen prvaut .

La Quadrature estimait par ailleurs que le code en deux dimensions ne pouvait, sans violer la loi, contenir des donnes de sant. Elle pointait aussi le risque de dtournement de ces informations classes comme sensibles par le rglement gnral sur la protection des donnes. Le Conseil dtat a au contraire considr que le rsultat de lexamen de dpistage et les autres informations assimiles peuvent figurer dans le traitement.

Le mme juge des rfrs a t par ailleurs convaincu des arguments ports par le ministre de la Sant : dun, il y avait une contrainte de temps. De deux, une telle solution a t prfre  un systme centralis gnrant les pass et croisant les donnes de sant. De trois, le risque de fuite  lchelle individuelle  semble peu lev , puisquil suppose quun tiers non autoris dispose dun logiciel de lecture et surtout d'un accs  lcran du smartphone.

Le juge des rfrs a galement relev que le pass sanitaire numrique est facultatif et repose sur la conservation et le contrle par chacun, sur son propre tlphone mobile, de certaines de ses donnes de sant (module  Carnet  de lapplication TousAntiCovid). Ce choix limite la collecte et le traitement des donnes de sant sur des bases nationales et rduit les risques de piratage ou derreur. 

Pour rappel, Christian Quest (porte-parole dOpenStreetMap France, entre autres) a not en juin que  cette application qui avait promis, crach, jur quelle ne contiendrait pas de donnes personnelles vient donc de revenir trs discrtement sur ses promesses . Selon lui,  les diffrents QRCode et 2D-DOC prsents sur les certificats papier (y compris ceux que lon peut rcuprer sur https://attestation-vaccin.ameli.fr/attestation) contiennent des donnes personnelles et des donnes de sant .

Sans compter que  ces donnes sont en clair pour qui sait extraire de ces codes-barres les donnes quils contiennent, car rien nest chiffr mme si ce nest pas lisible par un humain . TousAntiCovid (et toute autre appli qui les scannera) a donc accs  leur contenu lorsque lon ajoute ce certificat dans lapplication et traite donc de ce fait des donnes  caractre personnel et plus seulement des donnes pseudonymises, a-t-il dit. 

Source :  Le Conseil dtat

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des critiques de la Quadrature du Net ?
 ::fleche::  Quels commentaires faites-vous de la lordonnance du Conseil dtat qui balaie ces critiques ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Application TousAntiCovid et Pass sanitaire : les informations personnelles et mdicales sont disponibles en clair, prvient Christian Quest
 ::fleche::  Application TousAntiCovid et Pass sanitaire : des donnes conserves en clair, des doutes quant  la scurit des donnes transmises, la CNIL relve les dfaillances de l'application
 ::fleche::  Covid-19 : accord trouv sur le pass sanitaire europen, il sera disponible sur smartphone, mais aussi en version papier
 ::fleche::  Que contient le code QR du passeport vert de l'UE ? Environ seize pays auraient dj commenc  utiliser le pass sanitaire de l'UE

----------


## alexetgus

Faut arrter cette suspicion permanente que l'tat nous surveille sans cesse, a devient pnible.
Bien sr qu'on est surveills, mais faut pas abuser non plus. Celui qui voit du tracking dans le pass sanitaire a besoin de reposer les pieds sur Terre de toute urgence !

Et pendant ce temps l, les mfiants, les "pists", postent toute la journe et sans aucune arrire pense sur Facebook...  ::aie::

----------


## solstyce39

> Faut arrter cette suspicion permanente que l'tat nous surveille sans cesse, a devient pnible.
> Bien sr qu'on est surveills, mais faut pas abuser non plus. Celui qui voit du tracking dans le pass sanitaire a besoin de reposer les pieds sur Terre de toute urgence !
> 
> Et pendant ce temps l, les mfiants, les "pists", postent toute la journe et sans aucune arrire pense sur Facebook...


Au contraire on devrait plutot informer plus prcisment de comment on est pist de manire gnrale, quels sont les enjeux, les outils et problmatiques qui se cachent derrire.

Et peut tre qu'aprs on aurait moins de "google home" dans les salons, et de gens qui postent nimportequoi sur Facebook / instagram ....

----------


## Jon Shannow

Ce qui est assez comique avec ces plaintes sur le pass sanitaire, c'est que ces mmes personnes possdent et prsentent sans problme un passeport ou une carte d'identit. 
Donc, avec nom, prnom et date de naissance. 

L, il y a en plus une donne mdicale ! Alors NON ! Ben, c'est aussi le but du pass sanitaire, non ? Permettre de savoir si la personne est OK vis  vis du COVID. 

C'est un peu comme aller  la pharmacie et demand un traitement. "Oui, quels sont vos symptmes ?" "He ! Ce sont des donnes mdicales personnelles, vous n'avez pas  me demander a !"  ::roll::

----------


## AoCannaille

> Le mme juge des rfrs a t par ailleurs convaincu des arguments ports par le ministre de la Sant : dun, il y avait une contrainte de temps.


C'est pas une excuse pour faire n'importe quoi.




> De deux, une telle solution a t prfre  un systme centralis gnrant les pass et croisant les donnes de sant.


C'est un choix d'architecture comme un autre, il a ses avantages et ses inconvenients. D'un point de vue vie prive, le systme choisi est moins bien que celui propos par la quadrature du net. Et c'est de a que traite le procs...




> De trois, le risque de fuite  lchelle individuelle  semble peu lev , puisquil suppose quun tiers non autoris dispose dun logiciel de lecture et surtout d'un accs  lcran du smartphone.


Bien sr. Et les organisateurs de concerts qui vont scanner ces trucs par milliers, ya pas de risque de fuite  ce moment ?

Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas lire... A part un douanier ou un mdecin, personne ne devrait avoir accs a ces informations.

----------


## AoCannaille

> C'est un peu comme aller  la pharmacie et demand un traitement. "Oui, quels sont vos symptmes ?" "He ! Ce sont des donnes mdicales personnelles, vous n'avez pas  me demander a !"


Un pharmacien est un professionnel de sant avec une thiqu, soumis au secret professionnel et dont les systmes informatiques respectent les contraintes lis aux donnes mdicales personnelles.
Le grant d'un bar ou un videur d'une boite de nuit ne le sont pas. 




> Ce qui est assez comique avec ces plaintes sur le pass sanitaire, c'est que ces mmes personnes possdent et prsentent sans problme un passeport ou une carte d'identit.


Et rassure toi, contrairement  ce que tu dis, les personnes qui sont contre le flicage de ce type aimerait bien avoir un procs verbal de contrle d'identit histoire de pouvoir mesurer les drives...

----------


## emilie77

moi j'aimerais savoir de l'Etat chaque fois qui accede a mes donnes sur leurs servers et pourquoi...

----------


## coolspot

J'entend pas mal de personne trouver ca lgitime le pass sanitaire en raison du COVID. Mais ce qu'il ne voit pas surtout avec ce genre de dcision qui rendent le truc "lgale" c'est pourquoi le gouvernement sarrterait au seul COVID. Pourquoi vous pensez que le pass sanitaire va sarrter une fois le COVID fini (tout comme le port du masque etc....)

Tous les outils technique et lgaux se mettent en place. Il suffit ensuite de le gnraliser  n'importe quel lieu de vie (vu que la loi n'a aucune jauge de participants) et surtout  n'importe quel maladie. Le pass sanitaire pourrait tres bien s'appliquer chaque anne avec l'pidmie de grippe o chaque vacciner de grippe aurait le pass sanitaire et tout ceux qui se font pas vaccin subirait ce pass sanitaire et devrait payer leur test PCR de "confort".  ::roll:: 

C'est le fameux systme de cliquetis. Les gens accepte de plus en plus de chose par pur goisme parce qu'ils veulent continuer  "voyager pendant 2 semaines" et pendant ce temps on s'approche du systme Chinois pendant que les Anglais enlvent toutes les restrictions eux par exemple.


Et pis d'ailleurs les personnes pro passport sanitaire ne m'ont jamais rpondu quand je pose cette question  savoir "Pourquoi les politiciens s'arreterait au COVID et enleverait toutes les restrictions meme si celui-ci se fini" ?

En gnral quand on pose cette question, les gens rpondent "l'altruisme et/ou les politicien veulent notre bien et celui de la France"  ::ptdr::

----------


## foetus

> Tous les outils technique et lgaux se mettent en place. Il suffit ensuite de le gnraliser  n'importe quel lieu de vie (vu que la loi n'a aucune jauge de participants) et surtout  n'importe quel maladie. Le pass sanitaire pourrait tres bien s'appliquer chaque anne avec l'pidmie de grippe o chaque vacciner de grippe aurait le pass sanitaire et tout ceux qui se font pas vaccin subirait ce pass sanitaire et devrait payer leur test PCR de "confort".


D'aprs certaines personnes "peu visible", le pass sanitaire pourrait devenir 1 carte d'identit europenne/ internationale  ::mrgreen:: 

En gros, on commence par crer 1 pass sanitaire pour le COVID pour voyager.
Ensuite, toujours pour le voyage, on peut y intgrer le passeport.
Et aprs, pour le reste, intgrer l'identit de la personne.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Et, qu'est-ce que tu rponds  "Et pourquoi est-ce que a ne s'arrterait pas une fois la crise du covid passe ?" Car, aprs tout, je ne crois pas que cette crise soit passe ? Si ? Ha ben non.

----------


## BenoitM

> D'aprs certaines personnes "peu visible", le pass sanitaire pourrait devenir 1 carte d'identit europenne/ internationale 
> 
> En gros, on commence par crer 1 pass sanitaire pour le COVID pour voyager.
> Ensuite, toujours pour le voyage, on peut y intgrer le passeport.
> Et aprs, pour le reste, intgrer l'identit de la personne.


Sinon ca existe dj, c'est certificat international de vaccination
Obligatoire dans certains pays (exemple fivre jaune)

----------


## kain_tn

> Sinon ca existe dj, c'est certificat international de vaccination
> Obligatoire dans certains pays (exemple fivre jaune)


Si a existe, pourquoi en recrer un?

----------


## AoCannaille

> Si a existe, pourquoi en recrer un?


Le certificat international de vaccination indique seulement les vaccins et surtout uniquement les procdures termines.
 Le pass sanitaire  vocation  laisser la libert d'avoir des tests PCR de moins de 48/72h

Est-ce que c'est justifi, c'est une autre question. Mais concrtement, le pass vaccinal a effectivement une plue-value sur le certificat international de vaccination.

----------


## kain_tn

> Le certificat international de vaccination indique seulement les vaccins et surtout uniquement les procdures termines.
>  Le pass sanitaire  vocation  laisser la libert d'avoir des tests PCR de moins de 48/72h
> 
> Est-ce que c'est justifi, c'est une autre question. Mais concrtement, le pass vaccinal a effectivement une plue-value sur le certificat international de vaccination.


Mouais, puisque l'on est sur un forum informatique, je vais comparer a   l'UEFI tout a: on nous disait qu'il fallait absolument remplacer le BIOS pour des histoires d'adressage (capacit des disques etc).

Au final, plutt que d'tendre un BIOS vieillissant mais trs fonctionnel pour rpondre au besoin, on a rajout une cochonnerie de plus qui a embarqu plein de fonctionnalits en plus (scurit / crer de nouveaux besoins / pour votre bien / tout a) et le rsultat ce sont des specs tellement pourries qu'on a plein d'implmentations buggues sur le march, pour notre plus grand bonheur...  ::(: 

L, on est dans le mme cas: plutt que d'tendre un truc qui joue correctement son rle, on cre autre chose mais c'est l'occasion pour y ajouter des fonctionnalits "souhaites" sous couvert du plus grand bien pour tous (centralisation des donnes, etc)...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Que pensez-vous des critiques de la Quadrature du Net ?


Ce que pointe la Quadrature du Net , c'est surtout "qui" aura accs  ces infos .




> Un pharmacien est un professionnel de sant avec une thiqu, soumis au secret professionnel et dont les systmes informatiques respectent les contraintes lis aux donnes mdicales personnelles.
> Le grant d'un bar ou un videur d'une boite de nuit ne le sont pas.


Comme le dit AoCannaille un videur ou un barman n'ont pas a savoir qui ou non est vaccin . 

Le problme de fond est assez simple . Qui accepte(ra) qu'un parfait inconny puisse rgir des sujets de sa vie strictement prive ? Loisirs, vie sentimentale ...

Les vaccins pourront avoir une "vie sentimentale" , les non vaccins n'auront pas le droit ? C'est un raisonnement qui suinte l'absurde et pourtant c'est qu'on est en train de mettre lentement "et" surment en place. 

Je vois bien une problmatique "sortir" du bois. Genre un problme sur un vaccin , un truc inefficace ou que sais je. Rsultat un flop de pass sanitaire invalide ... Bloquant ou mettant dans le merde des millions de personnes dans leurs quotidiens ... Mettre en place une usine  gaz et se prendre un gros problme de la sorte ... 




> Quels commentaires faites-vous de la lordonnance du Conseil dtat qui balaie ces critiques ?


Le Conseil dtat est juste  ct de ses pompes ... 




> Les gens accepte de plus en plus de chose par pur goisme parce qu'ils veulent continuer  "voyager pendant 2 semaines" et pendant ce temps on s'approche du systme Chinois pendant que les Anglais enlvent toutes les restrictions eux par exemple.


Par "voyager" , il a ceux qui voyage par "passion" et ceux qui le font par "necessit" ... On ne choisit pas toujours ou est install sa famille (en France comme  ltranger).

Je trouve donc ton argument quelques peu dplac , dans un certain contexte ... 




> Sinon ca existe dj, c'est certificat international de vaccination
> Obligatoire dans certains pays (exemple fivre jaune)


Le covid en fera parti et on devra fournir une preuve de la vaccination pour aller de "bulle  bulle". Europe vers Amrique du Nord ou Australie vers Japon .




> Si a existe, pourquoi en recrer un?


Le DMP existe dj depuis le gouvernemet Hollande. Notre gouvernement vient d'en crer un second ... "Tousanticovid" ... Ou comment jeter de l'argent par les fenetres .

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Le DMP existe dj depuis le gouvernemet Hollande. Notre gouvernement vient d'en crer un second ... "Tousanticovid" ... Ou comment jeter de l'argent par les fenetres .


En fait, c'est le troisime. Depuis peu, Doctolib peut lui aussi stocker des documents pour les partager avec les mdecins avec qui tu prends rendez-vous.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> En fait, c'est le troisime.


Le quatrime alors !  ::lol:: 




> Depuis peu, Doctolib peut lui aussi stocker des documents pour les partager avec les mdecins avec qui tu prends rendez-vous.


Nous avons :

DMP = dossier mdical partag  (toutes traces d'actes mdicaux et des mdocs prescrits )
Tousanticovid = possibilit d'y ajouter un rsultat PCR ou certif de vaccination
Doctolib = stock des documents mdicaux et RDV mdicaux
stockage des ordonnances (variable selon le dpartement ) = le service Ordoclic qui stocke les ordonnances (valable uniquement dans le dpartement du Nord et change dhbergeur/presta informatique selon le dpartement).

En France on sait faire simple  ::aie::  ... Au dtriment de l'usager, de la simplicit, de multiplication des interlocuteurs (qui pompent les datas perso au passage  ::weird:: ) ... Bref du moment que cela coute et est inefficace c'est le plus important  ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Stan Adkens

*France : le Parlement a dfinitivement adopt le projet de loi tendant le pass sanitaire,*
*L'absence de contrle dans les lieux concerns sera passible d'une amende*

*Aprs un sprint lgislatif, le pass sanitaire a t adopt dfinitivement dimanche soir, dputs et snateurs ayant trouv un compromis sur ce texte controvers, au lendemain d'une nouvelle journe de mobilisation de ses opposants. Aprs le rejet d'une dernire motion de La France insoumise, les dputs ont vot par 156 voix pour, 60 contre et 14 abstentions le projet de loi, qui prvoit l'obligation vaccinale pour les soignants et l'extension en aot du pass sanitaire. Pour rappel, le pass sanitaire a dj t tendu, la semaine prcdente, aux  lieux de loisirs et de culture  rassemblant plus de 50 personnes, sauf pour les 12-17 ans, exempts de pass sanitaire jusqu'au 30 septembre, selon l'accord trouv entre dputs et snateurs.* 

Le pass sanitaire franais comporte un QR Code qui pourra tre lu partout en Europe, directement dans lapplication TousAntiCovid, selon les autorits. De quoi faciliter les voyages et permettre de traverser les frontires avec une plus grande aisance. Si une partie des Franais y voit un relchement des contraintes lies  la situation sanitaire, une autre partie de la population reste sceptique et craint notamment pour la confidentialit des donnes qui seront stockes dans l'application ainsi que pour lobligation de vaccination pour le personnel soignant.


Aprs une premire mobilisation nationale le 17 juillet, des dizaines de manifestations ont  nouveau eu lieu samedi. Plus de 160 000 personnes, selon le ministre de l'Intrieur, ont dfil dans tout le pays, de 500 sur l'le de Saint-Martin aux Antilles  11 000  Paris. Le ministre de la Sant Olivier Vran a dclar :  Nous nous en serions bien passs si le contexte tait diffrent  . Et  nous y mettrons fin ds que nous le pourrons . 

La Quadrature du Net a saisi en juin le Conseil dtat. Lassociation est proccupe par la prsence des informations sur ltat civil et sur la sant des personnes dtentrices de pass sanitaire, qui constitue pour elle une  ingrence grave et manifestement illgale dans plusieurs liberts fondamentales . Mais dans son ordonnance rendue plus tt ce mois, le juge des rfrs de la haute juridiction a balay les critiques adresses par lassociation et rejet la demande de suspension du pass sanitaire. 

Le dfi pour l'excutif est d'essayer de suivre le rythme d'une quatrime vague pidmique, dont les scientifiques et le ministre craignent qu'elle soit  forte avec un impact hospitalier qui pourrait tre trs svre  la mi-aot ou  la fin aot . Au forceps dimanche soir, selon plusieurs lus, le pass sanitaire a t adopt dfinitivement, et les principales mesures du projet de loi sont lextension du pass sanitaire, la vaccination obligatoire des soignants et lisolement des cas positifs au covid-19 pendant dix jours. 

*L'extension du pass sanitaire adopte : des amendes pour le non-respect des mesures*

En aot, avec le projet de loi, ce pass doit tre tendu aux cafs, restaurants, foires et salons, ainsi qu'aux avions, trains, autocars longue distance et tablissements mdicaux sauf urgence. Et les centres commerciaux sur dcision des prfets. L'absence de contrle dans un transport sera passible pour son gestionnaire d'une amende de 1 500 euros  un an d'emprisonnement et 9 000 euros d'amende en cas de verbalisation plus de trois fois en 30 jours.

Pour les autres lieux concerns par le pass sanitaire, leurs responsables qui ne contrlent pas seront avertis par l'autorit administrative, puis le lieu pourra tre ferm pour une dure maximale de sept jours. En cas d'infraction plus de trois fois sur 45 jours, le grant encourra un an d'emprisonnement et une amende de 9 000 euros. Les salaris des secteurs concerns devront disposer d'un carnet de sant  partir du 30 aot. Un employ sans justificatif sera suspendu, sans rmunration, au lieu dtre licenci comme le texte le prvoyait auparavant. Ce point avait fait l'objet de vifs dbats la semaine dernire.

Si la situation perdure plus de trois jours, lemploy sera convoqu pour un entretien afin d'examiner  les moyens de rgulariser sa situation, notamment les possibilits d'affectation  sur un poste non soumis  l'obligation du pass sanitaire. L'utilisation d'un pass sanitaire frauduleux sera punie d'une amende de 135 euros  six mois d'emprisonnement et de 3 750 euros d'amende si cela se produit plus de trois fois en 30 jours. Les sanctions en cas de dgradation d'un centre de vaccination seront renforces.

Les salaris et les agents publics bnficient d'une autorisation d'absence pour se rendre aux rendez-vous mdicaux lis aux vaccinations contre le covid-19. L'autorisation d'un seul parent est ncessaire pour la vaccination de leur enfant. Les plus de 16 ans n'ont pas besoin de cette autorisation et peuvent la dcider eux-mmes.

*La vaccination obligatoire des soignants galement adopte*

Le projet de loi rend obligatoire la vaccination du personnel des hpitaux, des cliniques, des maisons de repos et des maisons de retraite, des pompiers, de certains militaires, ainsi que des professionnels et bnvoles auprs des personnes ges, y compris  domicile.

Cette obligation vaccinale (ou la prsentation d'un certificat de gurison aprs covid-19) prend pleinement effet le 15 septembre. D'ici l, les professionnels concerns pourront encore prsenter des tests ngatifs  et au-del de cette date s'ils ont fait une premire injection. Des drogations sont possibles pour les personnes qui justifient d'une contre-indication mdicale  la vaccination. Les professionnels qui refusent la vaccination seront interdits d'exercice, avec suspension de salaire.

*Isolement des cas positifs*

Les personnes testes positives au covid-19 doivent tre places en isolement pour une priode non renouvelable de dix jours dans le logement qu'elles dterminent. L'isolement peut prendre fin plus tt si le test est ngatif. Un recours sera possible devant le juge des liberts et de la dtention. Les personnes ne pourront sortir qu'entre 10 heures et 12 heures et en cas d'urgence. 

L'assurance maladie veillera au respect de l'isolement, mais en cas de suspicion de non-respect, elle saisira le prfet qui pourra effectuer des contrles sur place, en dehors de la nuit de 23 heures  8 heures et de la plage  10 heures  12 heures. Les personnes qui ne respectent pas l'isolement seront passibles d'une amende de 1 500 euros.

Ce projet de loi repose sur la prolongation jusqu'au 15 novembre du rgime transitoire de sortie progressive de l'tat d'urgence, et non jusqu'au 31 dcembre comme le souhaitait initialement l'excutif. Ce rgime permet d'ordonner des mesures restrictives (circulation des personnes, accs aux tablissements recevant du public, etc.) dont le passeport sanitaire.

L'tat d'urgence sanitaire est galement prolong  la Runion et en Martinique jusqu'au 30 septembre. Un couvre-feu y a t mis en place. La Guadeloupe, Saint-Barthlemy et Saint-Martin seront galement en tat d'urgence, ds le lendemain de la promulgation de la loi. Le texte ouvre galement la porte  l'application de ce rgime  Mayotte.

La prfecture du Calvados a annonc une "exprimentation volontaire"  partir de dimanche dans les bars et restaurants de Deauville et Trouville, en rponse  une forte augmentation des cas. Le pass sanitaire est dj en vigueur dans les lieux de loisirs et de culture (cinmas, muses...) rassemblant plus de 50 personnes, sauf pour les 12-17 ans, exempts pendant les vacances. L'objectif du gouvernement est clairement d'encourager la vaccination.

Source : Assemble nationale

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ladoption de la loi tendant le pass sanitaire ?
 ::fleche::  La loi rend galement obligatoire la vaccination des soignants. Quels commentaires en faites-vous ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Application TousAntiCovid et Pass sanitaire : les informations personnelles et mdicales sont disponibles en clair, prvient Christian Quest
 ::fleche::  France : selon le Conseil d'tat, le pass sanitaire n'est pas manifestement illgal, en rponse aux critiques adresses par la Quadrature du Net
 ::fleche::  Bruxelles annonce la mise en service du pass sanitaire europen, mais des zones de frictions demeurent autour de ce certificat COVID numrique de l'UE
 ::fleche::  Que contient le code QR du passeport vert de l'UE ? Environ seize pays auraient dj commenc  utiliser le pass sanitaire de l'UE

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Que pensez-vous de ladoption de la loi tendant le pass sanitaire ?


Une loi adopte par un parlement qui ne reprsente plus grand monde. Comment peut-on se satisfaire de 156 votes sur 577 dputs, soit 27% de participation seulement, pour une loi qui grignote encore et toujours nos liberts et gnre des manifestations dans toute la France ? Entre dputs irresponsables et dputs dpits, il ne reste plus grand chose de la reprsentation franaise.




> La loi rend galement obligatoire la vaccination des soignants. Quels commentaires en faites-vous ?


La vaccination contre la grippe a dj t rendue obligatoire pour les personnels soignants en 2006 pendant une pandmie. Elle fait toujours partie de la loi (article L3111-4 du code de la sant publique) mais a t suspendue depuis la fin de la pandmie. Faire de mme avec la COVID ne m'tonne donc pas, sauf qu'on le fait ici avec des vaccins encore neuf, dont on ne connat rien des effets secondaires sur le moyen & long terme, ce qui impose de prendre encore plus de gants qu'avec la grippe.

Tant que l'obligation vaccinale ne s'tend pas au del, mme si je trouve dommage d'obliger, je peux le comprendre pour ceux qui sont systmatiquement aux contacts des personnes  risques. Le problme est que cette loi va bien plus loin en tendant largement l'obligation  l'ensemble de la population, de manire indirecte par le passe sanitaire et le dremboursement des tests. Il ne reste que peu de marge de vie pour ceux qui auraient de bonnes raisons de ne pas se faire vacciner.

Pour un avis bien plus dtaill et sourc, cf. mon analyse du 18 juillet, envoy aux dputs/snateurs :
https://www.matthieu-vergne.fr/covid.html

----------


## 23JFK

a ne sert plus  rien, ces mesures (exception faite des vaccins alors inexistants) taient  prendre ds la premire semaine de la premire flambe pidmique avec ensuite un contrle parfaitement strict des frontires nationales. Maintenant, il n'y a plus rien  faire, et surtout pas pousser des ignares en mdecine virologique vers la solution d'un vaccin qui ne garantit pas une immunisation totale et permanente (mais de gros gains financiers pour les actionnaires), idal irraliste avec ce type de virus hautement recombinant, la comparaison avec les grandes victoires vaccinales tant une escroquerie de ce point de vue. La seule chose que l'on va dcouvrir, c'est que ce gouvernement n'a pas t capable de restructurer le systme de sant pour faire face  ce nouveau paradigme et que le prochain variant pourrait avoir une apptence prononce pour les vaccins.

----------


## foetus

> Tant que l'obligation vaccinale ne s'tend pas au del, mme si je trouve dommage d'obliger


Je pense que la question est autre  ::whistle::  et si on avait vaccin avec 1 vaccin traditionnel comme le vaccin chinois ou le futur vaccin franais.
Mme les vaccins adnovirus comme le vaccin russe semblent moins rejets que l'AstraZeneca ou le Johson&Johonson

Mais voila en France/ Europe, on force les "thrapies gniques" Pfizer et Moderna et cela tant que nous n'aurons pas les chiffres prcis contre le variant delta, sauf les chiffres des modlisations "\12 pour la transmission, 98% efficace sur les formes graves, ..."

----------


## imperio

> Une loi adopte par un parlement qui ne reprsente plus grand monde. Comment peut-on se satisfaire de 156 votes sur 577 dputs, soit 27% de participation seulement, pour une loi qui grignote encore et toujours nos liberts et gnre des manifestations dans toute la France ? Entre dputs irresponsables et dputs dpits, il ne reste plus grand chose de la reprsentation franaise.


a ressemble quand mme fortement  un discours anti-vax tout a...

Vaccine-toi, protge les tiens et les autres et ta libert ne sera pas grignote.




> La vaccination contre la grippe a dj t rendue obligatoire pour les personnels soignants en 2006 pendant une pandmie. Elle fait toujours partie de la loi (article L3111-4 du code de la sant publique) mais a t suspendue depuis la fin de la pandmie. Faire de mme avec la COVID ne m'tonne donc pas, sauf qu'on le fait ici avec des vaccins encore neuf, dont on ne connat rien des effets secondaires sur le moyen & long terme, ce qui impose de prendre encore plus de gants qu'avec la grippe.
> 
> Tant que l'obligation vaccinale ne s'tend pas au del, mme si je trouve dommage d'obliger, je peux le comprendre pour ceux qui sont systmatiquement aux contacts des personnes  risques. Le problme est que cette loi va bien plus loin en tendant largement l'obligation  l'ensemble de la population, de manire indirecte par le passe sanitaire et le dremboursement des tests. Il ne reste que peu de marge de vie pour ceux qui auraient de bonnes raisons de ne pas se faire vacciner.


Je fais confiance aux statistiques et aux faits dmontrables et confiance  l'ensemble des connaissances de l'humanit pour ce qui est du "recul" par-rapport  un vaccin. Je ne dis pas qu'il y a un risque zro, cependant entre un """"""""""potentiel"""""""""" problme sur le long terme et une maladie potentiellement mortelle sur le court terme (et qui le devient de plus en plus au fur et  mesure des mutations que l'on laisse arriver puisque le virus n'est pas radiqu), je pense que le choix est vite fait.

Tu cites le vaccin contre la grippe, cependant je n'ai littralement rien vu comme problme sur le long terme dans aucune publication scientifique  ce jour.

Je suppose que la communication du gouvernement absolument dsastreuse a jou pour beaucoup dans ce dsastre... Cette peur contre les vaccins n'a aucun sens... Ils ont permis d'radiquer des flaux et je pense que les gens ont trop tendance  oublier a.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> a ressemble quand mme fortement  un discours anti-vax tout a...


Si tu lis mon analyse, ne serais-ce que sa conclusion pour ne prendre qu'une minute, tu te contrediras tout seul : il y a de trs bonnes raisons de se faire vacciner. Juste que ces raisons ne sont pas absolues. Une rponse  gomtrie variable est encore ncessaire, et je ne cautionne pas l'absolutisme prn par nos dirigeants qui ne voient que tout noir (non vaccin =  ::weird:: ) ou tout blanc (vaccin =  ::D: ). Pour rappel, tre vaccin ne fait que, a priori, diminuer la probabilit de contaminer ou de dvelopper des formes graves du COVID. Pour autant, il y a des effets secondaires connus, et pour l'instant on n'a qu'un recul de moins d'un an en phase de pharmacovigilance (phase finale o on applique  la population tout en vrifiant les observations de laboratoire).




> Vaccine-toi, protge les tiens et les autres et ta libert ne sera pas grignote.


C'est prcisment le discours absolutiste que je condamne. Certes les vaccins COVID ont montr des avantages, mais aussi des inconvnients. Et dans tous les cas, on ne peut pas se prononcer sur les effets  long terme de par le nouveau type de vaccin dont il est question. Prserver mes liberts  condition que je fasse confiance  des vaccins prns par un gouvernement qui a dmontr son incomptence en terme de gestion de crise et vendu par des grosses botes qui se protgent de toute responsabilit quant aux effets secondaires... dsol mais si c'est si fantastique je ne vois pas pourquoi ces grosses boites, qui ont pourtant les reins solides, ne prennent pas ces responsabilits. Dans un tel contexte de doute, je suis en prnant le doute, et donc pas de vaccination pour ceux qui n'ont pas besoin de prendre des risques.




> Tu cites le vaccin contre la grippe, cependant je n'ai littralement rien vu comme problme sur le long terme dans aucune publication scientifique  ce jour.


Sur le vaccin contre la grippe ? Moi non plus, et a tombe bien je ne critique pas le vaccin contre la grippe. Juste que la COVID est en de nombreux points comparable  la grippe, mais qu'on la traite presque comme si c'tait le ttanos.




> Je suppose que la communication du gouvernement absolument dsastreuse a jou pour beaucoup dans ce dsastre... Cette peur contre les vaccins n'a aucun sens... Ils ont permis d'radiquer des flaux et je pense que les gens ont trop tendance  oublier a.


Et encore une fois, je n'ai rien contre les vaccins de manire gnral. Quand je suis all au Japon je me suis fait vacciner sans y rflchir  deux fois : il s'agit de vaccins bien connus qui ont fait leurs preuves, je n'ai pas plus de raison d'en douter que de ce que je mange tous les midi. Il s'agit l de parler des vaccins propres  la COVID, qui sont d'un tout autre genre. Les donnes montrant une quasi absence d'effets  long terme des vaccins dj connus ne peut pas tre utilis comme argument pour motiver un nouveau type de vaccin.

Merci donc de ne pas appliquer un filtre aussi binaire "pro-vaccin vs anti-vaccin". Le sujet n'est pas aussi trivial et doit tre nuanc.

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Je pense qu'il n'y a aucune surprise par rapport  l'adoption de cette loi, dans le sens ou les parlementaires et les snateurs sont totalement dconnects de la ralit, corrompus et ne sont proccups que par leur rlection. Ces gens qui doivent tre les reprsentants du peuple, nous pissent dessus, encore une fois.
Et que dire de la mthode ? qu'on fasse voter des lois pareils a 6h du mat'  la va-vite...viens me parler de dmocratie aprs !

La prochaine tape, c'est la validation par le conseil constitutionnel et l aussi, aucun souci, ces types qui sont censs nous protger des politiques n' y verront aucun problme.

En rsum, notre systme est pire que la dictature du pire pays du monde car il te fait croire  la libert et  la dmocratie alors que c'est pas du tout le cas. C'est la pire forme de totalitarisme.

----------


## BleAcheD

Tout ce bazar pour une piqure qui sera bientt obsolte  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Que pensez-vous de ladoption de la loi tendant le pass sanitaire ?


Je suis tomb sur un article  intressant :
Dr Kierzek: Le passe sanitaire pourrait aggraver l'pidmie



> Plus grave encore, conditionner le relchement des gestes barrires par le passe sanitaire et la vaccination est dangereux. Le vaccin ne protge pas  100 % ni  titre individuel (formes graves) ni collectif (transmission). Ds lors, supprimer le port du masque en intrieur ou relcher les gestes simples et faciles  mettre en uvre comme le lavage des mains va conduire invitablement  des clusters et potentiellement  un redmarrage pidmique rgulier, notamment parce que le passe n'incite pas les bonnes personnes  se faire vacciner :ce sont les jeunes pour lesquels la balance bnfice-risque est la moins favorable qui le font et ceux  risque (plus de 50 ans avec comorbidits, plus de 65 ans et obses quel que soit l'ge) ne sont toujours pas vaccins exhaustivement.
> 
> Il n'y a pas d'un ct les bons citoyens immuniss (les vaccins) qui peuvent vivre normalement et les mauvais citoyens, non vaccins, de l'autre. Chacun doit continuer des gestes barrire : port du masque en intrieur si densit de population et peu de ventilation, lavage des mains, aration En revanche, finissons-en dfinitivement avec le masque en extrieur ou la dsinfection de toutes les surfaces ou encore les pseudo-distances de scurit dans les lieux publics ou sens de circulation !


Le pass sanitaire fait du mal  l'conomie :
LE MONDE DE LA CULTURE ALARM PAR LE PASS SANITAIRE: "DEPUIS MERCREDI, C'EST UNE CATASTROPHE"
Pass sanitaire dans les espaces de loisirs : "La saison a t tue dans l'uf" affirme Arnaud Bennet du syndicat national des espaces de loisirs

Les mdias et les politiciens disent que le pass sanitaire nous permettra de retrouver une vie normale plus vite, mais ce n'est pas garanti  100%, il est possible que bientt on considrera que 2 doses de vaccins ce n'est pas suffisant et qu'il faut faire plus.

Le bon ct du pass sanitaire c'est que a contraint plein de gens  aller se faire tester pour gagner des droits pendant 48h. C'est bien que beaucoup de gens se fassent tester, comme a on peut identifier des malades.  :+1: 
Il faudrait tester les vaccins galement.




> La loi rend galement obligatoire la vaccination des soignants. Quels commentaires en faites-vous ?


D'habitude pour rendre un vaccin obligatoire chez les soignants a met plus longtemps que a et ce sont des vaccins plus connus.
Par exemple les soignants sont oblig d'tre vaccin contre l'hpatite B (alors que nous ne sommes pas oblig de l'tre), parce que a leur arrive d'entrer en contact avec du sang de personne malade.

Les vaccins contre le SARS-CoV-2 sont rcents, il est impossible de prvoir les effets secondaires  long terme.
Aprs je comprend que le gouvernement souhaite viter que des soignants transmettent la maladie  des patients de plus de 85 ans (c'est la population  risque), mais on peut tre vaccins et contagieux. Le bnfice n'est pas total (en plus l'effet semble s'estomper) et le risque est inconnu.

----------


## jacjac

C'est dingue comment l'administration Franaise peut tre rapide quand elle veut absolument faire passer quelque chose  ::): 
On pourrait en profiter pour faire une refonte de notre systme judiciaire dans la foule, a serait efficace vu comment ils sont bouillants nos dictateurs nos lus dmocrates.

----------


## imperio

> Si tu lis mon analyse, ne serais-ce que sa conclusion pour ne prendre qu'une minute, tu te contrediras tout seul : il y a de trs bonnes raisons de se faire vacciner. Juste que ces raisons ne sont pas absolues. Une rponse  gomtrie variable est encore ncessaire, et je ne cautionne pas l'absolutisme prn par nos dirigeants qui ne voient que tout noir (non vaccin = ) ou tout blanc (vaccin = ). Pour rappel, tre vaccin ne fait que, a priori, diminuer la probabilit de contaminer ou de dvelopper des formes graves du COVID. Pour autant, il y a des effets secondaires connus, et pour l'instant on n'a qu'un recul de moins d'un an en phase de pharmacovigilance (phase finale o on applique  la population tout en vrifiant les observations de laboratoire).


Je l'ai lu. Tu remets en cause beaucoup de choses et surtout, tu regardes les pourcentages de manire absolue : "si ce virus ne tue que 0.1% des gens qu'ils infectent et laissent des squelles qu' 5% des contamins, faut-il vacciner ?" 0.1% de la population franaise a fait quand mme 70.000 personnes. Je sais pas pour toi mais je trouve ce chiffre assez monstrueux. Et oui, le vaccin tout comme le masque sont surtout l pour rduire la transmission du virus.




> C'est prcisment le discours absolutiste que je condamne. Certes les vaccins COVID ont montr des avantages, mais aussi des inconvnients. Et dans tous les cas, on ne peut pas se prononcer sur les effets  long terme de par le nouveau type de vaccin dont il est question. Prserver mes liberts  condition que je fasse confiance  des vaccins prns par un gouvernement qui a dmontr son incomptence en terme de gestion de crise et vendu par des grosses botes qui se protgent de toute responsabilit quant aux effets secondaires... dsol mais si c'est si fantastique je ne vois pas pourquoi ces grosses boites, qui ont pourtant les reins solides, ne prennent pas ces responsabilits. Dans un tel contexte de doute, je suis en prnant le doute, et donc pas de vaccination pour ceux qui n'ont pas besoin de prendre des risques.


Et d'aprs ton analyse, les inconvnients se basent uniquement sur les cas cliniques (je cite "1.9 cas de tromboses pour 4 hospitalisations vites"). a vaut clairement le coup. Sans parler du fait que je doute FORTEMENT de tes donnes :




> En France, selon des donnes arrtes au 27 mai 2021, 47 cas de thromboses veineuses atypiques ont t signals, dont 12 dcs, depuis le lancement de la vaccination avec le vaccin AstraZeneca.  ce jour, plus de 4,8 millions de Franais ont reu une injection de ce produit.


Il y a bien plus que 188 personnes entre 20 et 29 ans qui ont t hospitalises  cause du covid en france. Du coup  partir de a, j'ai assez peu confiance dans le reste de ton analyse.





> Sur le vaccin contre la grippe ? Moi non plus, et a tombe bien je ne critique pas le vaccin contre la grippe. Juste que la COVID est en de nombreux points comparable  la grippe, mais qu'on la traite presque comme si c'tait le ttanos.


tant donn qu'il se rpand (trs) vite et tue efficacement, je pense que c'est tout  fait justifi.




> Et encore une fois, je n'ai rien contre les vaccins de manire gnral. Quand je suis all au Japon je me suis fait vacciner sans y rflchir  deux fois : il s'agit de vaccins bien connus qui ont fait leurs preuves, je n'ai pas plus de raison d'en douter que de ce que je mange tous les midi. Il s'agit l de parler des vaccins propres  la COVID, qui sont d'un tout autre genre. Les donnes montrant une quasi absence d'effets  long terme des vaccins dj connus ne peut pas tre utilis comme argument pour motiver un nouveau type de vaccin.


Ton discours ne le sous-entend clairement pas. Et l'argument du long-terme est vraiment "facile". Je ne suis pas biologiste, donc je ne suis clairement pas expert sur la question, cependant une fois le vaccin effectu, les changements sont sur les lymphocytes T produits en grosse partie.  partir de l,  part des maladies auto-immunes, j'ai du mal  voir quel effet long-terme pourrait apparatre (si t'as des exemples sur d'autres vaccins, je veux bien les avoir car c'est un point qui m'intrigue).




> Merci donc de ne pas appliquer un filtre aussi binaire "pro-vaccin vs anti-vaccin". Le sujet n'est pas aussi trivial et doit tre nuanc.


Le sujet n'est pas trivial, tout a t gr avec les pieds. Dans ton analyse, tu parles de "vivre avec le virus", sauf que a, a ne fonctionne pas. Les gestes barrires c'est bien sympa, mais dans le mtro parisien le matin pour aller au boulot, a n'a absolument aucun sens. Si la seule alternative que tu proposes c'est a, dans ce cas je pense clairement que tu as faux sur toute la ligne. Dans les faits, si le monde entier s'tait compltement arrt pendant un mois avec confinement *absolu* (personne ne sort de chez soi), le virus aurait disparu et a serait de l'histoire ancienne. Mais bon, dans la ralit, une telle chose est clairement impossible...

'fin bref, je ne suis pas d'accord avec tes arguments. Faire passer ceux qui refusent de se faire vacciner pour les "mchants" ne sert  rien, cependant je trouve a normal que si tu ne souhaites pas protger les autres, on restreigne tes liberts (je pense que tu pourras te passer de restaurant et de cinma).

----------


## Fagus

Rponse en bref aux arguments de type : "c'est un complot des laboratoires" ; "a ne sert   rien" ; "il y a peut tre des effets secondaires  long terme" ; "c'est juste une grippe"

"grippe"
Ici, en le de France, on a eu pendant un an des camions frigorifiques devant un des plus gros hpitaux rgionaux, parce que la morgue tait pleine. L'activit de l'hpital a t arrte  chaque vague pour ne faire plus que du covid. Les patients avec d'autres maladies ont t pris en charge tardivement et une partie en est morte. Les personnes ges  chaque vague taient largement des cas sans espoir, car il n'y avait plus de place en ra pour elles, et ont juste t envoyes mourir dans les tages.

Si vous ne vous en rendez pas compte, c'est un biais. Les gens de ce forum sont sans doute largement des CSP+ ; or, les morts sont gs ou assez jeunes mais obses (et donc largement issus de milieux dfavoriss non reprsents ici), ou ayant une autre maladie (greffe...).

"complot des laboratoires"
Le vaccin astra zeneca dont les effets graves mais exceptionnels survenus chez les sujets jeunes sont rel, mais le vaccin tait  prix cotant. Les vaccins ont un cot trs faible par rapport  la plupart des mdicaments (les traitement innovants peuvent coter 7000 par semaine).
Il n'y a aucun traitement mdicamenteux efficace  part les corticodes (efficacit modeste d'ailleurs). Sans les vaccins, nous sommes ramens  la mdecine d'avant les antibiotiques,  l'poque o la mdecine tait impuissante face  une pneumonie.

"effets secondaires  long terme des vaccins"
La pandmie tue maintenant. Les vaccins existent depuis des sicles et je ne connais pas d'effet  long terme. Les effets secondaires sont immunitaires  court moyen terme, et on a un recul norme avec 10^9 personnes vaccines.

quelque chose comme 43% des Franais sont vaccino sceptiques, ce qui nous met dans les pires pays au monde avec la Bosnie-Herzgovine (je n'en suis pas fier). Devant l'urgence (regardez la courbe exponentielle depuis des semaines en Angleterre et les pays voisins dans le rouge) et l'chec de la vaccination volontaire, l'Acadmie de Mdecine a appel  la vaccination de masse comme geste citoyen et Pasteur dans ses modle indique que c'est la seule option actuellement disponible pour viter une 4e vague catastrophique avec morts, arrt du systme de sant (encore) et confinements.


Ensuite, c'est vous qui voyez...

----------


## 23JFK

> ....


Ce que vous dcrivez est surtout le signe d'un systme hospitalier inadapt tant en capacits qu'en fonctionnalits. Rien d'anormal quand la politique sanitaire consiste en des coupes budgtaires systmatiques en fermant des lits, en tablant sur la fourniture de consommables en flux tendus, en limitant fortement la formation de personnel comptent.

Edit:
Quand  la "polmique vaccins", il y a plusieurs problmes, en premiers lieu l'appelation vaccin qui est trop gnraliste et entretien la confusion sur des succs passs rel d'une mthode de traitement mdical relativement simple mais fficace, et une technologie moderne complexe plus en rapport avec l'ingnierie gntique aux succs peu probants. En second lieu, les succs de la vaccination ne concernent que des virus ayant une faible capacit  gnrer des variants ; les virus qui mutent en permance comme le VIH, la grippe saisonnire et son nouveau cousin CoVID, mettent systmatiquement la vaccination en chec. Un autre problme de l'actuel fanatisme vaccinal est qu'une majorit de "vaccins" se pensent protgs alors qu'ils ne le sont que partiellement. Ils ngligent les "gestes sanitaires de bases" et sont appels, de fait,  devenir un vecteur de propagation idal pour le virus, car quand tout le monde sera vaccin, du point de vue du virus, ce ne sera qu'une contrainte environnementale qui slectionnera sa meilleure version infectueuse : C'est du darwinisme de base. Par ailleurs, il avait t dmontr pour je ne sais plus quelle maladie, que la meilleure tactique de lutte tait de laisser diffrentes souches merger et de faire en sorte de favoriser la moins agressive, la plus contrlable, pour que la population expose s'immunise naturellement en laissant la slection naturelle se faire ; la vaccination n'ayant pas le mme pouvoir immunisant que la maladie elle-mme.

----------


## TotoParis

faites de la guerre asymtrique contre l'Etat : n'allez pas dans les mieux o le Pass est obligatoire, ne consommez que le strict ncessaire, les cinmas mordent la poussire dj et d'autres lieux de culture. Avant d'aller dans un lieux appelez, et dites que vous n'irez pas  cause du Pass, et demandez si la frquentation est en baisse, histoire de bien faire comprendre que cette histoire de Pass est une vaste blague :

https://fr.sputniknews.com/france/20...lgre-des-pass/

----------


## Fagus

> Ce que vous dcrivez est surtout le signe d'un systme hospitalier inadapt tant en capacits qu'en fonctionnalits. Rien d'anormal quand la politique sanitaire consiste en des coupes budgtaires systmatiques en fermant des lits, en tablant sur la fourniture de consommables en flux tendus, en limitants fortement la formation de personnel comptent.


Ce n'est que partiellement vrai.
Je suis le 1er  dnoncer cet autre problme, mais on peut faire une comparaison.

Quand il neige beaucoup dans un pays tempr ou chaud, c'est la catastrophe : plus rien ne marche. La mme chose au Canada est juste la normale saisonnire et a se passe trs bien.

En temps normaux, la ranimation est  flux tendu. Parfois il manque des places en effet et c'est un peu juste. Parfois elle est sous utilise.
Si on a une croissance exponentielle des patients ayant besoin de ranimation  cause du covid, que fait-on ?
Si on en a 2x plus, 4x plus. On arrte toute l'activit chirurgicale (dont les patients finissent parfois en ranimation) et on demande  tous les anesthsistes de prendre un costume de ranimateur et on surcharge de travail tout le monde notamment les infirmires, infirmiers spcialiss et on met dans les soins intensifs de neurologie, cardiologie, etc, des gens qui normalement seraient en ra (et donc auront une prise en charge un peu juste)
Si on en a 5x plus, on fait du tri +++ 
Si on en a 10x plus, le systme explose et les gens meurent dans les couloirs.

On ne peut mme pas demander  d'autres mdecins de suppler aux ranimateurs car suite au tri, les patients qui restent en ranimation sont d'une gravit exceptionnelle par rapport  la normale et ncessitent donc des spcialistes;

Lors de la 1re vague, le systme n'a pas explos  quelques jours prs, car le confinement gnral a permis d'arrter l'pidmie et de pouvoir transfrer des effectifs et des patients entre les rgions.

Tous a pour dire, qu'on ne peut pas dimensionner a priori face  une pidmie exceptionnelle. On pourrait multiplier par 3 la taille des ranimations,  grand cot, , que face  une pidmie, a ne tiendrait pas non plus sans mesures de sant publique.
Historiquement, seules les mesures de sant publiques peuvent affecter la sant de populations entires. Les mdecins soignent des gens ; pour un chantillon norme de la taille d'une population, il faut de la mdecine prventive (ici des vaccins.)

Bien cordialement.

----------


## 23JFK

Pour ce que j'en sache, l'administration publique  plus que rechigner  utiliser les installations du parc hospitalier priv et rien n'a t fait depuis  dessein d'une synergie.

----------


## Fagus

> Pour ce que j'en sache, l'administration publique  plus que rechigner  utiliser les installations du parc hospitalier priv et rien n'a t depuis  dessein d'une synergie.


Il y a eu ce comportement sectaire lors de la 1re vague (alors que les trains sanitaires taient avancs  grands frais), mais ensuite a s'est arrang.

----------


## BleAcheD

> Rponse en bref aux arguments de type : "c'est un complot des laboratoires" ; "a ne sert   rien" ; "il y a peut tre des effets secondaires  long terme" ; "c'est juste une grippe"
> 
> "grippe"
> Ici, en le de France, on a eu pendant un an des camions frigorifiques devant un des plus gros hpitaux rgionaux, parce que la morgue tait pleine. L'activit de l'hpital a t arrte  chaque vague pour ne faire plus que du covid. Les patients avec d'autres maladies ont t pris en charge tardivement et une partie en est morte. Les personnes ges  chaque vague taient largement des cas sans espoir, car il n'y avait plus de place en ra pour elles, et ont juste t envoyes mourir dans les tages.
> 
> Si vous ne vous en rendez pas compte, c'est un biais. Les gens de ce forum sont sans doute largement des CSP+ ; or, les morts sont gs ou assez jeunes mais obses (et donc largement issus de milieux dfavoriss non reprsents ici), ou ayant une autre maladie (greffe...).
> 
> "complot des laboratoires"
> Le vaccin astra zeneca dont les effets graves mais exceptionnels survenus chez les sujets jeunes sont rel, mais le vaccin tait  prix cotant. Les vaccins ont un cot trs faible par rapport  la plupart des mdicaments (les traitement innovants peuvent coter 7000 par semaine).
> ...


Je suis loin d'tre un complotiste et je dteste les anti-vax. Mais vu la gestion calamiteuse (par le gouv) depuis le dbut de la pandmie.. On est en droit de se poser des questions. Surtout quand on voit que le vaccin devient pratiquement obligatoire.
Je parie ds maintenant que dans 1 an on nous dira que le vaccin est obsolte face aux nouveaux variants, c'tait dj le cas avec la grippe classique...

----------


## foetus

> Lors de la 1re vague, le systme n'a pas explos  quelques jours prs, car le confinement gnral a permis d'arrter l'pidmie et de pouvoir transfrer des effectifs et des patients entre les rgions.


Il me semble que Louis Fouch (ah complotiste et tout et tout  ::roll:: ) avait dit que ce n'est pas le confinement qui a permis d'arrter l'engorgement des hpitaux, mais le fait d'arrter d'intuber les gens et de les mettre sous respirateur + azithromycine (moins de personnels et prise en charge moins longue)





> Pour ce que j'en sache, l'administration publique  plus que rechigner  utiliser les installations du parc hospitalier priv et rien n'a t fait depuis  dessein d'une synergie.


La raison il me semble, ce sont des normes moins exigeantes pour le priv. Donc 1 raison/ excuse qui dtruit tout forme de compromis.





> Les mdecins soignent des gens ; pour un chantillon norme de la taille d'une population, il faut de la mdecine prventive (ici des vaccins.)


Non dj dit : filtrer aux frontires comme tous les pays, faire confiance aux mdecins gnralistes , "tester, tracer, isoler" correctement.
Lorsque les hpitaux morflent, cela veut dire que tu as m*rd 3 fois et que c'est le dernier maillon. Et donc raction extrme : confinement, couvre-feux, grosse couverture vaccinale (parce que les vaccins ne sont pas efficaces  100%)





> faites de la guerre asymtrique contre l'Etat : n'allez pas dans les mieux o le Pass est obligatoire, ne consommez que le strict ncessaire, les cinmas mordent la poussire dj et d'autres lieux de culture.


Ouais, et on en parle depuis 1 an : la gastronomie franaise va finir plus rapidement dans 1 muse comme beaucoup de trucs franais, et le "fast food"/ "kebab"/ ... vont pulluler de partout.
Et le cinma franais, il est dj financ par les tickets des cinmas donc  ::roll::

----------


## Fagus

> Je suis loin d'tre un complotiste et je dteste les anti-vax. Mais vu la gestion calamiteuse (par le gouv) depuis le dbut de la pandmie.. On est en droit de se poser des questions. Surtout quand on voit que le vaccin devient pratiquement obligatoire.
> Je parie ds maintenant que dans 1 an on nous dira que le vaccin est obsolte face aux nouveaux variants, c'tait dj le cas avec la grippe classique...


a pourrait bien arriver un jour. Vu la contagiosit de la maladie et l'absence de contrle  une poque o la mondialisation lui permet de passer d'un continent  l'autre en un rien de temps (avant, la peste mettait des annes  se propager), on pourrait bien avoir un variant qui chappe  la vaccination un jour. (Au pire, ce serait dsagrable d'avoir  faire un rappel vaccinal de temps en temps , mais on le fait dj pour certaines maladies et pour la grippe chez les soignants et les personnes vulnrables).

D'ailleurs, si toutes les personnes vulnrables voulaient bien se faire vacciner, on n'aurait pas autant besoin de vacciner toute la population pour ralentir l'pidmie. Par exemple, la vaccination des enfants est essentiellement  but altruiste...

Si on a de la chance, la gravit de la maladie pourrait aussi sattnuer au fils des annes et devenir un jour comme une grippe ordinaire ou peut tre  mme un rhume comme une partie des virus de la   mme famille (volutivement, un "microbe" a intrt  tre trs contagieux et  ne pas trop tuer son hte) .

Si l'essentiel de la plante est vaccine ou contamine avant qu'une grosse mutation ne survienne, l'pidmie pourrait aussi s'teindre, comme les prcdentes.

----------


## grunk

> En rsum, notre systme est pire que la dictature du pire pays du monde car il te fait croire  la libert et  la dmocratie alors que c'est pas du tout le cas. C'est la pire forme de totalitarisme.


C'est marrant comme notre pays totalitaire ne voit quasi aucune dfction des mcontents , alors que dans des pays vachement plus cool comme le Vnzuela ou Cuba tout le monde se barre  la premire occasion  ::roll::

----------


## imperio

> Je suis loin d'tre un complotiste et je dteste les anti-vax. Mais vu la gestion calamiteuse (par le gouv) depuis le dbut de la pandmie.. On est en droit de se poser des questions. Surtout quand on voit que le vaccin devient pratiquement obligatoire.
> Je parie ds maintenant que dans 1 an on nous dira que le vaccin est obsolte face aux nouveaux variants, c'tait dj le cas avec la grippe classique...


Juste par-rapport  la grippe : le vaccin est  refaire tous les ans car le virus volue. Donc le virus n'est valable que pour une souche donne. Il ne devient pas obsolte, juste qu'il ne couvre pas les nouvelles souches (la distinction est trs importante !).




> Ce que vous dcrivez est surtout le signe d'un systme hospitalier inadapt tant en capacits qu'en fonctionnalits. Rien d'anormal quand la politique sanitaire consiste en des coupes budgtaires systmatiques en fermant des lits, en tablant sur la fourniture de consommables en flux tendus, en limitant fortement la formation de personnel comptent.


Mme dans un systme hospitalier sans toutes les coupes budgtaires (a me rend fou d'ailleurs qu'on tue le systme public comme a, pas juste hospitalier), a n'aurait repouss la limite que de quelques jours. Les hpitaux sont littralement le dernier rempart quand tout le reste a chou (en thorie, dans les faits c'est juste que a a t gr de faon lamentable, on se souviendra longtemps du "les masques a sert  rien" je pense).





> Quand  la "polmique vaccins", il y a plusieurs problmes, en premiers lieu l'appelation vaccin qui est trop gnraliste et entretien la confusion sur des succs passs rel d'une mthode de traitement mdical relativement simple mais fficace, et une technologie moderne complexe plus en rapport avec l'ingnierie gntique aux succs peu probants. En second lieu, les succs de la vaccination ne concernent que des virus ayant une faible capacit  gnrer des variants ; les virus qui mutent en permance comme le VIH, la grippe saisonnire et son nouveau cousin CoVID, mettent systmatiquement la vaccination en chec. Un autre problme de l'actuel fanatisme vaccinal est qu'une majorit de "vaccins" se pensent protgs alors qu'ils ne le sont que partiellement. Ils ngligent les "gestes sanitaires de bases" et sont appels, de fait,  devenir un vecteur de propagation idal pour le virus, car quand tout le monde sera vaccin, du point de vue du virus, ce ne sera qu'une contrainte environnementale qui slectionnera sa meilleure version infectueuse : C'est du darwinisme de base. Par ailleurs, il avait t dmontr pour je ne sais plus quelle maladie, que la meilleure tactique de lutte tait de laisser diffrentes souches merger et de faire en sorte de favoriser la moins agressive, la plus contrlable, pour que la population expose s'immunise naturellement en laissant la slection naturelle se faire ; la vaccination n'ayant pas le mme pouvoir immunisant que la maladie elle-mme.


Wow, t'en tiens une sacre couche l.

Alors pour commencer : non, les vaccins ont tous la mme finalit : entraner ton systme immunitaire pour t'empcher de mourir d'un virus/bactrie/autre quand tu le choperas. a n'empche pas de contracter la maladie, juste de ne pas en mourir. Je pense que tu confonds avec la faon dont les vaccins fonctionnent. La technogie que tu voques (ARNm je suppose) est dj utilise dans d'autres vaccins depuis plusieurs annes. De plus, il n'y a jamais de traitement mdical "relativement simple mais efficace".


J'adore cette partie en particulier : "les virus qui mutent en permance comme le VIH, la grippe saisonnire et son nouveau cousin CoVID, mettent systmatiquement la vaccination en chec."

Il n'y a pas de vaccin contre le VIH (sinon a serait gnial), la grippe saisonnire, j'ai expliqu a au dbut de mon post, le CoVID n'est en rien un "cousin" de la grippe (que ce soit dans sa structure, son fonctionnement ou son traitement).

Concernant la fin de ton post maintenant, une personne vaccine est contagieuse moins longtemps en moyenne qu'une personne non-vaccine, mais cela n'excuse pas en effet le fait de ne pas appliquer les gestes barrire. Par-contre, ton explication de l'volution du virus par le darwinisme est trs foireuse : le virus a plus de chance de devenir plus infectieux mais moins mortel car si on en meurt rapidement, il se rpand mieux, ralentissant la propogation de son volution. Quant  la fameuse maladie dont on aurait laiss la version "la moins aggressive, la plus contrlable", je vais avoir besoin de preuves sur ce que tu avances.

Dernier point : un vaccin c'est littralement une version "morte" de la malade qu'on t'injecte. C'est littralement le point de base des vaccins ! Comment on peut dire un truc aussi con que "la vaccination n'ayant pas le mme pouvoir immunisant que la maladie elle-mme" ???!!!

----------


## AoCannaille

> "effets secondaires  long terme des vaccins"
> La pandmie tue maintenant. Les vaccins existent depuis des sicles et je ne connais pas d'effet  long terme. Les effets secondaires sont immunitaires  court moyen terme, et on a un recul norme avec 10^9 personnes vaccines.


Les vaccins  base d'ARNm existent au mieux depuis 10 ans, et encore, si on compte ceux qui n'ont jamais atteint la phase 3, sinon depuis 1 an.

La phase 4 n'a JAMAIS t atteinte avec cette techno, encore moins valide. On n'a dont aucun retour  moyen et long terme sur les vaccins  base d'ARNm. 

Ta phrase n'est vraie que sur des vaccins  base de vecteur viral.

Malheureusement, ces vaccins sont interdits au moins de 55ans.

Mais Admettons que les scientifiques soient suffisamment comptents pour russir  prvoir toutes les manires dont le procd pourrait foirer dans le temps, ce qui n'est pas dit mais pourquoi pas.

Aucune fois dans l'histoire de la mdecine une production a t aussi importante en un laps de temps si court. Sans mme parler de risque de la solution mdicale apporte, une chaine de production toute neuve et intensment utilise ds sa sortie ne prsente aucune chance statistique de ne fournir aucun dfaut.

Quand on achte une voiture et qu'on veut avoir un peu de chance qu'elle dure, on achte la Phase 2 du modle, pas le nouveau modle. L c'est pareil sauf qu'on parle de sant de gens, pas de frquence d'aller au garage...

Et a, c'est en partant du principe, en effet, que les labos sont toujours honntes et oeuvre pour le bien commun, qu'ils ne cachent jamais les effets secondaires et retirent leur mdicament au moindre risque suspect. 
Les grands scandales sanitaires prcdents ne nous encouragent pas  leur faire confiance. Et il s'agissait de cas o ils avaient bien plus eu l'occasion de peaufiner leur mdocs et o ils brassaient beaucoup moins de milliards...

Qu'ils autorisent les vaccins classiques aux moins de 55 ans, et je suis sr que la vaccination augmentera,je pense la plupart des gens ne sont pas vaccino-sceptique, mais ARNosceptique. 
Et n'oublions pas qu'un anti-pass sanitaire n'est pas forcment vaccino-sceptique.

----------


## imperio

> Les vaccins  base d'ARNm existent au mieux depuis 10 ans, et encore, si on compte ceux qui n'ont jamais atteint la phase 3, sinon depuis 1 an.
> 
> La phase 4 n'a JAMAIS t atteinte avec cette techno, encore moins valide. On n'a dont aucun retour  moyen et long terme sur les vaccins  base d'ARNm.


Alors explication sur les diffrentes phases : https://www.infovac.ch/fr/faq/developpement-d-un-vaccin. Donc tu commences avec de la dsinformation, fabuleux.




> Ta phrase n'est vraie que sur des vaccins  base de vecteur viral.
> 
> Malheureusement, ces vaccins sont interdits au moins de 55ans.


Rien trouv  ce sujet. Dsinformation aussi donc je suppose ? (Cependant si tu as PLUSIEURS sources, je les veux bien




> Mais Admettons que les scientifiques soient suffisamment comptents pour russir  prvoir toutes les manires dont le procd pourrait foirer dans le temps, ce qui n'est pas dit mais pourquoi pas.


Non, c'est juste que le fonctionnement de l'ARN est connu depuis dj un paquet de temps. La chose qui a chang tant que nous sommes maintenant capable de le produire. Article sur comment a fonctionne : https://www.cea.fr/presse/Pages/actu...-messager.aspx

Cependant on en revient encore et toujours au "long terme". Jusqu' prsent, j'ai toujours eu aucune rponse  ce sujet. Tu t'attends  avoir un tentacule qui te pousse dans le dos peut-tre ?




> Aucune fois dans l'histoire de la mdecine une production a t aussi importante en un laps de temps si court. Sans mme parler de risque de la solution mdicale apporte, une chaine de production toute neuve et intensment utilise ds sa sortie ne prsente aucune chance statistique de ne fournir aucun dfaut.


Et donc ? La raison est vraiment toute simple : il y a une masse d'argent de dingue en jeu. Les labos qui ont sorti le vaccin se sont enrichis  mort. Si il y a le moindre problme, ils vont littralement se faire dissoudre du jour au lendemain. Ce n'est absolument pas dans leur intrt de fournir un truc qui ne fonctionne pas.




> Quand on achte une voiture et qu'on veut avoir un peu de chance qu'elle dure, on achte la Phase 2 du modle, pas le nouveau modle. L c'est pareil sauf qu'on parle de sant de gens, pas de frquence d'aller au garage...


Alors, pour commencer ton analogie est trs mauvaise : un vaccin n'a pas plusieurs "mises  jour" contrairement  un modle de voiture (et encore, on parle plutt d'options je pense). On peut ventuellement comparer a au vaccin de la grippe qui chaque anne s'adapte  la nouvelle souche, mais a n'est pas une amlioration, juste une prise en compte des volutions.




> Et a, c'est en partant du principe, en effet, que les labos sont toujours honntes et oeuvre pour le bien commun, qu'ils ne cachent jamais les effets secondaires et retirent leur mdicament au moindre risque suspect. 
> Les grands scandales sanitaires prcdents ne nous encouragent pas  leur faire confiance. Et il s'agissait de cas o ils avaient bien plus eu l'occasion de peaufiner leur mdocs et o ils brassaient beaucoup moins de milliards...


On n'est pas dans resident evil hein. Ce qui les intresse c'est l'argent. Actuellement, il y a plus d'argent  se faire avec un vaccin qui fonctionne quavec 'un vaccin avec des effets secondaires/non fonctionnel. Les scandales que tu mentionnes viennent toujours du mme principe : faire plus d'argent, juste la faon de faire qui ch




> Qu'ils autorisent les vaccins classiques aux moins de 55 ans, et je suis sr que la vaccination augmentera,je pense la plupart des gens ne sont pas vaccino-sceptique, mais ARNosceptique.


Juste au cas o : tu sais que tu produis de l'ARN en permanence hein ? Et tu fais encore une affirmation sur laquelle je n'ai rien trouv. Je viens bien les articles concernant les vaccins "classiques" qui seraient autoriss aux moins de 55 ans. Si tu fais rfrence  AstraZeneca, pleins de gens de moins de 55 ans l'ont eu. Les chiffres ne sont franchement pas dur  trouver...




> Et n'oublions pas qu'un anti-pass sanitaire n'est pas forcment vaccino-sceptique.


Non, juste une personne plus intresse par son bien-tre que par celui de la collectivit. Les anti-pass sanitaires devront se passer de restaurant et de cinmas, ils survivront.

----------


## grunk

> Les vaccins  base d'ARNm existent au mieux depuis 10 ans, et encore, si on compte ceux qui n'ont jamais atteint la phase 3, sinon depuis 1 an.
> 
> La phase 4 n'a JAMAIS t atteinte avec cette techno, encore moins valide. On n'a dont aucun retour  moyen et long terme sur les vaccins  base d'ARNm.


Le pfizer   ARNm est apparu dans les anne 90 avec premiers essais clinique en 2002-2003. Ce qui manquait principalement au dveloppement de ces vaccins c'tait la moulagua, qui tout d'un coup, c'est mise  tomber du ciel.

L'ARNm qu'on t'injectes  compltement disparu en quelques jours (demi vie de l'ordre de qlq heures) , il sert juste  entrainer tes globules blanc  reconnaitre la protine du virus ... Tu comprendras donc bien facilement que les effets  long terme sur ce genre de vaccins c'est plus la protection contre le virus que de te transformer en robots asservi au parti politique de ton choix.

Concernant la phase IV je t'invite  consulter les documents du ministre de la sant israelien qui fait le bilan sur 650K injection. (spoiler alerte : 0.1% des rpondants ont ressentie des effets secondaire de type inconfort , five, faiblesse , etc ...).
--

Ce qui me drange avec le pass sanitaire c'est son calendrier d'application. J'ai pris rdv pour me vacciner le premier jour ou j'avais le droit de le faire , on m'a donner mes 2 dates de vaccinations. je viens seulement aujourd'hui de valider mon pass. Ce qui veux dire que c'est quasi mission impossible pour tout le monde d'avoir un pass valide mme si il le souhaite et ca c'est pas normal.

----------


## imperio

> Ce qui me drange avec le pass sanitaire c'est son calendrier d'application. J'ai pris rdv pour me vacciner le premier jour ou j'avais le droit de le faire , on m'a donner mes 2 dates de vaccinations. je viens seulement aujourd'hui de valider mon pass. Ce qui veux dire que c'est quasi mission impossible pour tout le monde d'avoir un pass valide mme si il le souhaite et ca c'est pas normal.


VOIL ! a c'est un argument valide (pas contre le pass sanitaire hein, comprenons-nous bien, mais contre son application aussi rapide). Merci  toi !  ::):

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Que pensez-vous de ladoption de la loi tendant le pass sanitaire ?


Contre .

On va crer un monde  deux vitesses. Ceux pouvant se faire vacciner et ceux ne pouvant pas. La aussi ou l'on oublie une chose ...

Qui dit vaccin dit aussi possibilit de rappel ou tout simplement "lot pas assez efficace". Je vois bien du jour au lendemain le pass sanitaire dsactiv pour telle ou telle personne ... Rendant la vie quotidienne infernal . 

Restons vigilant (vu toutes les conneries qu'on a pu voir et particulirement en France). Quid d'un pass sanitaire dsactiv du jour au lendemain ? Plus de possibilit de prendre les transports publiques, travailler, tudier, se soigner , vivre simplement ... Quid aussi d'une panne du systme de gestion des pass ? 

Bref , je vois le truc arriver gros comme un maison . Ou ceux qui sont vaccins on fait l'effort de l'tre vont se prendre un truc sur la tronche qui les fera bien chier . Un genre de "bug one" passager ...  ::?:  Franchement je ne trouve pas cela marrant du tout .. plutt inquitant mme  :8O: 




> La loi rend galement obligatoire la vaccination des soignants. Quels commentaires en faites-vous ?


Pour le personnel mdical et paramdical , c'est plus discutable. D'autres vaccins sont dj obligatoires. Pour le covid, je comprend le manque de recul et les retissences.  




> Une loi adopte par un parlement qui ne reprsente plus grand monde. Comment peut-on se satisfaire de 156 votes sur 577 dputs, soit 27% de participation seulement, pour une loi qui grignote encore et toujours nos liberts et gnre des manifestations dans toute la France ? Entre dputs irresponsables et dputs dpits, il ne reste plus grand chose de la reprsentation franaise.


On peut parler de "dictature  l'europenne" vu de l'tranger ... Une forme de dictature "moralisatrice" et "bienpensante".




> Je suis tomb sur un article  intressant : Dr Kierzek: Le passe sanitaire pourrait aggraver l'pidmie


Oui avec plus de rassemblement sauvage ou dans le cercle priv . Rsultat pas de protocole sanitaire dimposable ... Tu crois que bientt on devra dclarer qui entre et sort de chez soi ? D'une fte/rassemblement priv ? 




> Le pass sanitaire fait du mal  l'conomie :
> LE MONDE DE LA CULTURE ALARM PAR LE PASS SANITAIRE: "DEPUIS MERCREDI, C'EST UNE CATASTROPHE"
> Pass sanitaire dans les espaces de loisirs : "La saison a t tue dans l'uf" affirme Arnaud Bennet du syndicat national des espaces de loisirs


Moi mme trs actif dans le milieu associatif, je me vois mal contrler ou jouer  la "police sanitaire"  l'entre d'un salon/foire/rassemblement quelconque ... Plusieurs milliers de billets d'amendes voir une peine de prison en cas de problme avec un qr code  scanner ? Qui plus est le "sanctionneur" peut sanctionner  la tronche de l'administr . 

Je trouve ce systme liberticide et en dehors de tout logique ... C'est comme ci on sanctionnait sans raison les honntes gens et qu'on ddommageait les truands . thiquement, dontologiquement, je trouve que c'est un jeu extrmement dangereux  . On vient d'ouvrir la boite de pandore . 




> Si vous ne vous en rendez pas compte, c'est un biais. Les gens de ce forum sont sans doute largement des CSP+ ; or, les morts sont gs ou assez jeunes mais obses (et donc largement issus de milieux dfavoriss non reprsents ici), ou ayant une autre maladie (greffe...).


1) Je ne suis pas de CSP++ (merci d'viter les gnralits)

2) Lors du premier confinement , j'ai eu connaissance d'une personne dcde d'une longue maladie. A cause des restrictions cette personne est dcde dans l'indiffrence et l'ignorance la plus total  ::?:  Un peu de respect pour ces persones. Merci.




> Ce que vous dcrivez est surtout le signe d'un systme hospitalier inadapt tant en capacits qu'en fonctionnalits. Rien d'anormal quand la politique sanitaire consiste en des coupes budgtaires systmatiques en fermant des lits, en tablant sur la fourniture de consommables en flux tendus, en limitant fortement la formation de personnel comptent.
> 
> Edit:
> Quand  la "polmique vaccins", il y a plusieurs problmes, en premiers lieu l'appelation vaccin qui est trop gnraliste et entretien la confusion sur des succs passs rel d'une mthode de traitement mdical relativement simple mais fficace, et une technologie moderne complexe plus en rapport avec l'ingnierie gntique aux succs peu probants. En second lieu, les succs de la vaccination ne concernent que des virus ayant une faible capacit  gnrer des variants ; les virus qui mutent en permance comme le VIH, la grippe saisonnire et son nouveau cousin CoVID, mettent systmatiquement la vaccination en chec. Un autre problme de l'actuel fanatisme vaccinal est qu'une majorit de "vaccins" se pensent protgs alors qu'ils ne le sont que partiellement. Ils ngligent les "gestes sanitaires de bases" et sont appels, de fait,  devenir un vecteur de propagation idal pour le virus, car quand tout le monde sera vaccin, du point de vue du virus, ce ne sera qu'une contrainte environnementale qui slectionnera sa meilleure version infectueuse : C'est du darwinisme de base. Par ailleurs, il avait t dmontr pour je ne sais plus quelle maladie, que la meilleure tactique de lutte tait de laisser diffrentes souches merger et de faire en sorte de favoriser la moins agressive, la plus contrlable, pour que la population expose s'immunise naturellement en laissant la slection naturelle se faire ; la vaccination n'ayant pas le mme pouvoir immunisant que la maladie elle-mme.


Peut tre maintenant doit on prvoir notre systme de sant par rapport  de "grandes catastrophes" ? Quid d'un incident XXXXL en pleine pidmie (attentat, catastrophe naturelle, catastrophe civil comme une explosion ou un accident) ? On pousse les murs comment et surtout avec quel personnel ? 

Le covid sature le systme de sant ... On doit aussi anticiper le reste ... Genre comment grer un "11 septembre" en pleine pidmie ? 

Personne n'ose imaginer un tel scnario et pourtant on devrait l'anticiper . 

En 2009 avec le H1N1 on vous aurait rit au nez si vous disiez qu'il allait y avoir un pidmie en 2020 ...




> Non dj dit : filtrer aux frontires comme tous les pays, faire confiance aux mdecins gnralistes , "tester, tracer, isoler" correctement.





> a pourrait bien arriver un jour. Vu la contagiosit de la maladie et l'absence de contrle  une poque o la mondialisation lui permet de passer d'un continent  l'autre en un rien de temps (avant, la peste mettait des annes  se propager), on pourrait bien avoir un variant qui chappe  la vaccination un jour. (Au pire, ce serait dsagrable d'avoir  faire un rappel vaccinal de temps en temps , mais on le fait dj pour certaines maladies et pour la grippe chez les soignants et les personnes vulnrables).


Fermer une frontire suppose de bloquer le moindre flux humain. Il reste les flux de marchandises et les animaux . Ces 2 vecteurs ne sont pas "blocables" , qui plus est cela peut tre des vecteurs de propagation . Un problme bactriologique peut se retrouver dans une matire "vivante" (bois, alimentaire, liquide, chambre froide , plante ... ).

Le danger peut tre atmosphrique (comme avec Tchernobyl) . 

Dans l'espace temps dans le quel on est , on est en 3+x+y dimensions. Vous aurez toujours un 4/5 ... me facteur qui va venir mettre le bazar , qui lui sera toujours un vecteur de propagation du virus.

On fait quoi ? On interdit les voyages internationaux ad vitam et ter nam ? L'Australie devient une prison  ciel ouvert ... C'est bien jolie pour la sant mentale.




> D'ailleurs, si toutes les personnes vulnrables voulaient bien se faire vacciner, on n'aurait pas autant besoin de vacciner toute la population pour ralentir l'pidmie. Par exemple, la vaccination des enfants est essentiellement  but altruiste...
> 
> Si on a de la chance, la gravit de la maladie pourrait aussi sattnuer au fils des annes et devenir un jour comme une grippe ordinaire ou peut tre  mme un rhume comme une partie des virus de la   mme famille (volutivement, un "microbe" a intrt  tre trs contagieux et  ne pas trop tuer son hte) .
> 
> Si l'essentiel de la plante est vaccine ou contamine avant qu'une grosse mutation ne survienne, l'pidmie pourrait aussi s'teindre, comme les prcdentes.


Ne pas oublier que le covid est un risque bactriologique. Ce type de risque n'a pas de remde miracle (du moins pas encore) . C'est pas comme le venin de serpent ou l'on vous donne d'antidote et affaire rgle ... D'ailleurs cela porte un nom le poison VS la bactrie ?  ::koi::

----------


## 23JFK

> ...Wow, t'en tiens une sacre couche l...


woui...





> ...Il n'y a pas de vaccin contre le VIH...


Quarante ans de tentatives, autant de temps d'checs. Mais cela demeure l'objectif final.





> Vaccin  ARNm utilis depuis de nombreuses annes...


Vous confondez entre existence de la technique, et application de la technique. C'est la premire fois que des vaccins  ARNm sont utiliss sur l'homme et de manire aussi massive sans respect des protocoles de validation.





> ...la grippe saisonnire et son nouveau cousin CoVID...


C'est tout le problme de discuter avec un hystrique  une cause, il ne veut entendre que ce qui l'arrange, n'hsitant  jouer sur les mots, les sortir de leur contexte.






> ...


Le reste, est du mme niveau. Du dni du darwinisme  la sacralisation de la technique vaccinale... Pour mmoire, un virus ce n'est pas vraiment vivant... plutt "immortel"... Si tu penses pouvoir te vacciner simplement en t'injectant un virus "mort" comme Ebola, tu vas vite te mettre  pisser le sang par tous les trous. Un vaccin moderne standard ce sont des fragments de virus slectionns, c'est une mthode efficace seulement quand ces parties virales restent stables dans le temps, le mieux serait encore d'exposer l'entiret des virions, ce qu'aucun vaccin ne peut faire. Je ne vais pas rechercher l'tude dont j'ai parl, c'est un souvenir d'un vieux cours de virologie.


Pour finir, la science du vivant n'est malheureusement pas une science exacte  toutes ses chelles. Dans le cas prsent, la vaccination peut trs bien fonctionner comme elle peut totalement foirer. Seul le temps mettra tout le monde d'accord,  condition qu'il y ait encore des groupes tmoins pour pouvoir comparer srieusement les faits.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Alors explication sur les diffrentes phases : https://www.infovac.ch/fr/faq/developpement-d-un-vaccin. Donc tu commences avec de la dsinformation, fabuleux.


Lis les sources que tu donnes, car elles me donnent raison : 

en autre : 
- "Les essais de Phase IV sont raliss aprs la commercialisation dun vaccin pour prciser son utilisation auprs de populations qui navaient pas t inclues dans les essais de phase II et III. Il sagit aussi de vrifier si des effets indsirables trs rares, mais graves, surviennent chez les millions de personnes vaccines." ==> On est bien sur le premier vaccin ARNm a atteindre la phase 4.
- "Toutes les phases du dveloppement jusqu' la commercialisation dun vaccin durent, en moyenne, de 10  20 ans  et parfois mme plus. Mais lorsquil y a urgence, il est possible de raccourcir ces dlais, comme cela a t fait dans le dveloppement de vaccins contre la maladie dEbola ou le Covid-19."





> Rien trouv  ce sujet. Dsinformation aussi donc je suppose ? (Cependant si tu as PLUSIEURS sources, je les veux bien


Une seule en .gouv.fr, a te suffit pas ? https://solidarites-sante.gouv.fr/IM...rticuliers.pdf 




> Non, c'est juste que le fonctionnement de l'ARN est connu depuis dj un paquet de temps. La chose qui a chang tant que nous sommes maintenant capable de le produire. Article sur comment a fonctionne : https://www.cea.fr/presse/Pages/actu...-messager.aspx


Ce n'est pas parce qu'on connait la thorie qu'on maitrise la pratique hein. Autrement la fusion nuclaire serait au point depuis longtemps... 





> Cependant on en revient encore et toujours au "long terme". Jusqu' prsent, j'ai toujours eu aucune rponse  ce sujet. Tu t'attends  avoir un tentacule qui te pousse dans le dos peut-tre ?


J'ai bien conscience, que sur le papier, les problmes  long terme sont improbables. En attendant on ne doit pas les mettre de ct d'un revers de la main comme si ils taient impossibles. a ne sert  rien de caricaturer.





> Et donc ? La raison est vraiment toute simple : il y a une masse d'argent de dingue en jeu. Les labos qui ont sorti le vaccin se sont enrichis  mort. Si il y a le moindre problme, ils vont littralement se faire dissoudre du jour au lendemain. Ce n'est absolument pas dans leur intrt de fournir un truc qui ne fonctionne pas.


Ya une diffrence entre quelque chose qui ne fonctionne pas et qui fonctionne mal. Et en effet ce n'est pas dans leur intrt, videment qu'ils vont pas se saboter eux mme. Mais il reste que l'erreur est humaine, et passer le stade du proto  l'industrialisation ne se fait que rarement sans casse!




> Alors, pour commencer ton analogie est trs mauvaise : un vaccin n'a pas plusieurs "mises  jour" contrairement  un modle de voiture (et encore, on parle plutt d'options je pense). On peut ventuellement comparer a au vaccin de la grippe qui chaque anne s'adapte  la nouvelle souche, mais a n'est pas une amlioration, juste une prise en compte des volutions.


Visiblement, ce n'est pas mon analogie qui est mauvaise, mais ta capacit de lecture. Je ne mettais pas en doute le vaccin, mais de sa chane de fabrication et de distribution.




> On n'est pas dans rsident evil hein. Ce qui les intresse c'est l'argent. Actuellement, il y a plus d'argent  se faire avec un vaccin qui fonctionne quavec 'un vaccin avec des effets secondaires/non fonctionnel. Les scandales que tu mentionnes viennent toujours du mme principe : faire plus d'argent, juste la faon de faire qui ch


Encore une fois, je ne pense pas que les labos nous filent consciemment des vaccins pourris. Il n'empche que s'il y a des effets secondaires, ils seront bien content de nous vendre le traitement...




> Juste au cas o : tu sais que tu produis de l'ARN en permanence hein ? Et tu fais encore une affirmation sur laquelle je n'ai rien trouv. Je viens bien les articles concernant les vaccins "classiques" qui seraient autoriss aux moins de 55 ans. Si tu fais rfrence  AstraZeneca, pleins de gens de moins de 55 ans l'ont eu. Les chiffres ne sont franchement pas dur  trouver...


Cf lien au dbut de message (as-tu vraiment cherch?). Doctolib ne te permet pas de prendre RDV pour autre chose que de l'ARN si tu mentionne ton age, et je me suis rendu en personne dans mes deux pharmacies de quartier pour demander si il y avait moyen de choisir de l'astra on du jansenn et on m'a dit que non, ce n'tait pas possible, ils suivaient les rgles du gouvernement.





> Non, juste une personne plus intresse par son bien-tre que par celui de la collectivit. Les anti-pass sanitaires devront se passer de restaurant et de cinmas, ils survivront.


Qu'est-ce qui ne faut pas lire! Une personne prt  garder masque, gel et distances de scurit prfre son bien tre  la collectivit? Mais quel contresens!

Et honntement, pour un peu de bien tre pendant une pandmie abandonner des liberts fondamentales, c'est mettre son bien tre tout court  la poubelle! 
Pour rappel ds qu'on abandonne un bout de libert  nos pourris du gouvernement, ils ne le rendent jamais! Le dernier exemple en date est la sortie de l'tat d'urgence post-attentat qui n'est arriv qu'une fois que toutes les mesures liberticides de l'tat d'urgence se sont retrouv dans le droit commun.
Donc la "personne plus intresse par son bien-tre que par celui de la collectivit", s'il doit y en avoir une, c'est bien la pro-pass!

----------


## AoCannaille

> Le pfizer   ARNm est apparu dans les anne 90 avec premiers essais clinique en 2002-2003. Ce qui manquait principalement au dveloppement de ces vaccins c'tait la moulagua, qui tout d'un coup, c'est mise  tomber du ciel.
> 
> L'ARNm qu'on t'injectes  compltement disparu en quelques jours (demi vie de l'ordre de qlq heures) , il sert juste  entrainer tes globules blanc  reconnaitre la protine du virus ... Tu comprendras donc bien facilement que les effets  long terme sur ce genre de vaccins c'est plus la protection contre le virus que de te transformer en robots asservi au parti politique de ton choix.
> 
> Concernant la phase IV je t'invite  consulter les documents du ministre de la sant israelien qui fait le bilan sur 650K injection. (spoiler alerte : 0.1% des rpondants ont ressentie des effets secondaire de type inconfort , five, faiblesse , etc ...).
> --


Comme dit dans mon message prcdent, Je suis conscient qu'il y a peu de probabilit que a se passe mal  long terme. mais il faut arrter de penser que a ne peut que bien se passer, et laisser le droit  ceux qui ne veulent pas d'ARN de prendre autre chose.




> Ce qui me drange avec le pass sanitaire c'est son calendrier d'application. J'ai pris rdv pour me vacciner le premier jour ou j'avais le droit de le faire , on m'a donner mes 2 dates de vaccinations. je viens seulement aujourd'hui de valider mon pass. Ce qui veux dire que c'est quasi mission impossible pour tout le monde d'avoir un pass valide mme si il le souhaite et ca c'est pas normal.


Son calendrier d'application, c'est honntement le moins grave de ses problmes...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Le ministre de la Sant Olivier Vran a dclar :  Nous nous en serions bien passs si le contexte tait diffrent  . Et  nous y mettrons fin ds que nous le pourrons .


Vu que le gouvernement ment tout le temps, cette phrase montre que les rgles anti covid vont durer dans le temps (plusieurs annes encore au moins ). 

Les paris sont ouverts . (3 / 4 ans ?  voir plus ).

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> C'est marrant comme notre pays totalitaire ne voit quasi aucune dfction des mcontents , alors que dans des pays vachement plus cool comme le Vnzuela ou Cuba tout le monde se barre  la premire occasion


Tu as des chiffres  nous communiquer ou tu avances des arguments en l'air ?

Sinon pour rpondre dans le fond, c'est ce que je dis souvent : entre une dictature dure et une dictature molle (comme la notre), je ne sais pas laquelle est la pire. Selon toi, la molle, mais au final  la moindre difficult, le rsultat est le mme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> les rgles anti covid vont durer dans le temps (plusieurs annes encore au moins )


Ouais a risque de durer encore longtemps, on va nous maintenir dans une atmosphre de peur, l'conomie va continuer de s'effondrer, des entreprises et des gens vont devenir dpendant de l'tat, les dettes vont continuer de gonfler  une vitesse hallucinante.

Le monde d'aprs sera diffrent, mais pas forcment mieux.
On risque de subir des mesures d'austrit bien violente, ce sera pire qu'en Grce  partir de 2010.

----------


## onilink_

A ceux qui ont peur de potentiels effets secondaire d'un vaccin sur le long terme, posez vous aussi la question pour le covid.

Pour moi cet argument devrait tre un argument pour aller se faire vacciner, les chances de contracter le covid tant bien plus importantes chaque jour, et les effets du covid sur le long terme tant bien plus mconnus que celui des vaccins aux technologies prouves.

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> les chances de contracter le covid tant bien plus importantes chaque jour


D'ou tu nous sors ca ? Si c'est le cas, pourquoi la grippe espagnole s'est arret ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Parfois le nombre de cas monte, parfois le nombre de cas descend, en ce moment il monte. C'est pas forcment mal puisque a augmente l'immunit.
Le systme immunitaire des personnes infects sait de mieux en mieux se dfendre face  cette famille de virus et les variants qui apparaissent sont gnralement moins agressif.

Le SARS-CoV-2 fera bientt moins de mort que la grippe. Il parait qu'en 2017-2018, 13 000 personnes sont mortes de la grippe. 

Les cancers font plus de 150 000 morts par an en France (et ce n'est pas prt de changer).

----------


## onilink_

> D'ou tu nous sors ca ? Si c'est le cas, pourquoi la grippe espagnole s'est arret ?


Simple observation des courbes actuelles.

La grippe espagnole de souvenir c'est l'immunisation et la distanciation qui ont finis par l'arrter. Et probablement le fait qu'elle a but tous ceux qu'elle pouvait, aussi  ::aie:: 
Sauf que pour le covid, et ses variants, on voit que l'immunisation c'est loin d'tre a.

Compter sur l'arrt spontan de la pandmie actuelle c'est vraiment pas une bonne ide.
Et puis mme si a se fait vraiment, ce ne sera qu'aprs qu'une trs forte majorit de la population ait contract le virus (le cas de la grippe espagnole), donc on en revient  ce que je disais au dessus.

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Donc ta dmonstration ne marche que dans les priodes ou la courbe monte, puisque quand la courbe des contamins descend, on a moins de chance de la chopper.

----------


## onilink_

> Donc ta dmonstration ne marche que dans les priodes ou la courbe monte, puisque quand la courbe des contamins descend, on a moins de chance de la chopper.


a marche tant qu'il y  la pandmie, tout simplement.

C'est comme la probabilit de mourir (je ne parle pas du covid), elle ne fait qu'augmenter avec le temps. 
Pendant une priode de pandmie, la probabilit totale de contracter le virus pour chaque individus ne fait qu'augmenter.

Le seul moyen de l'empecher d'augmenter c'est de se couper du monde, mais je pense pas que cela concerne beaucoup de personnes.

----------


## stigma

Tout ceci n'est que le prlude  la marque de la bte, si bien nomme par Emmanuel Macron dbut 2020 quand il disait "La bte est l".

----------


## zero_divide

Pour information :
- https://www.francesoir.fr/societe-sa...vaccins-pfizer

----------


## onilink_

> Pour information :
> - https://www.francesoir.fr/societe-sa...vaccins-pfizer


Pour information:
https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...urnal_1803644/
https://www.20minutes.fr/arts-stars/...info-reexamine
https://www.franceculture.fr/medias/...journalistique
https://www.lemonde.fr/verification/source/france-soir/
et j'en passe.

Faites attention  ce que vous voyez sur france soir.

----------


## zero_divide

> Pour information:
> https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...urnal_1803644/
> https://www.20minutes.fr/arts-stars/...info-reexamine
> https://www.franceculture.fr/medias/...journalistique
> https://www.lemonde.fr/verification/source/france-soir/
> et j'en passe.
> 
> Faites attention  ce que vous voyez sur france soir.


LOL, ces fake checker qui font du fake
- 



Dailleurs mme le gouvernement sy met :
- https://www.francetvinfo.fr/vrai-ou-...s_4710761.html

Bien videmment quil faut faire attention, car les informations cest la jungle

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Pour information:
> https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...urnal_1803644/
> https://www.20minutes.fr/arts-stars/...info-reexamine
> https://www.franceculture.fr/medias/...journalistique
> https://www.lemonde.fr/verification/source/france-soir/
> et j'en passe.
> 
> Faites attention  ce que vous voyez sur france soir.


Faire attention ? Une vidence. Cela dit, ce n'est pas en sortant des articles qui critiquent FranceSoir de manire gnrale que tu remets en cause l'information de l'article,  savoir les contrats avec l'tat des entreprises produisant ces vaccins. J'aurais espr trouver quelque chose  ce sujet dans tes liens. Dommage...

En parlant de faire attention : aprs avoir lu tes articles, mis  part critiquer un de leurs concurrent (qui ne le ferait pas ? surtout quand la critique est facile) et mentionner des affaires pour lesquels on ne mentionne aucune conclusion, je ne vois rien. Donc  part faire mousser, je n'en tire pas grand chose. Est-ce que, par hasard, ces affaires n'auraient pas t classes sans suite car plainte non recevable ? Des cas comme a, o on fait mousser un point de vue particulier de manire biaise, on en voit partout, mme chez ceux que tu cites.

----------


## onilink_

France soir restent un mdia dont on ne peut pas faire confiance.
Il arrive  tout le monde de se tromper, mais eux font vraiment passer n'importe qui pour dire n'importe quoi, sans jamais donner de sources ou de contre arguments crdibles.

Pour les liens que j'ai post c'tait plus pour montrer qu'ils sont loin d'tre considr comme du grand journalisme par leurs pairs.
Pour ce qui est de l'article en lui mme, a prendrait probablement pas mal de temps pour vrifier les information, qui vu le passif du mdia sont trs probablement trompeuses ou fausses.

Aprs faites vos recherches, mais ce n'est pas un lien d'un mdia reconnu pour poster des articles trompeurs/faux qui utilise twitter comme source d'information qu'il faut utiliser pour se faire une opinion  propos de la vaccination.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Pour information:
> https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...urnal_1803644/
> https://www.20minutes.fr/arts-stars/...info-reexamine
> https://www.franceculture.fr/medias/...journalistique
> https://www.lemonde.fr/verification/source/france-soir/
> et j'en passe.
> 
> Faites attention  ce que vous voyez sur france soir.


Comme de nombreux mdias papiers , France Soir est malade de son modle conomique de diffusion. Celui ci date de 1944 ! (voir plus) ... Donc plus viable du tout ... Un modle conomique d'aprs guerre comme de nombreux titres rgionaux. Vou  disparaitre au mieux.

----------


## cedric57

Et pendant ce temps, l'ancien directeur scientifique de pfizer indique que dans les effets secondaires  long terme possibles du vaccin, il y aura le dveloppement d'une maladie auto-immune qui conduira certaines femmes  devenir infertile, car je crois que le vaccin est mis dans une protine similaire  celle du placentaet  long terme, il pourrait y avoir cet effet secondaire.
Il n'est pas sr, mais indique que c'est un effet qui pourrait tout--fait arrivercar soit le systme immunitaire pourrait russir  faire la diffrenceou pas et alors dtruire le placenta ce qui provoque des fausses couches.

----------


## foetus

> car je crois que le vaccin est mis dans une protine similaire  celle du placentaet  long terme


C'est Robert Malone (pionnier des vaccins ARNm) qui avait parl de la toxicit de la protine Spike dans le sang et de la protine dans le vaccin Pfizer.
En gros dans les donnes venant du Japon, on s'est apercu que la protine ne restait pas sur le site de la piqre, mais qu'il y avait 1 accumulation dans les ovaires et la moelle osseuse.
Mais cela a t dmenti ... videment  ::roll:: 
les donnes proviennent d'animaux et non pas d'humainsles donnes proviennent d'injection plus importantes que 2 doses de vaccins

Fact Check-No evidence spike proteins from COVID-19 vaccines are toxic, le 15 juin 2021




> The claim was made by immunologist Byram Bridle (here) in an interview on May 28 (here) with Canadian broadcaster Alex Pierson (here and here). [...]
> 
> Bridle said his findings were corroborated by cutting-edge science from Japans Pharmaceuticals and Medical Devices Agency (PMDA) (www.pmda.go.jp/0017.html), which he allegedly obtained through a freedom of information request (timestamp 4.41).
> 
> Turners website repeated the claim and linked this Japanese document as Bridles source (here). The article provided no further context, but research conducted by Reuters showed that the chapter was taken from this document (here), which featured the words PFIZER CONFIDENTIAL in the footer. [...]
> 
> Rather, the document detailed early pharmacokinetic laboratory studies (here) that assessed how the vaccine moved through the bodies of mice and rats. The study found expected inflammation associated with an immune response and concluded the shot was safe. No toxins were found in the vaccine.
> 
> Bridle also cited another study that - he claimed - found: A spike protein in circulation in the blood of 11 of those 13 healthcare workers that had received the vaccine. He said this was clear cut evidence that the vaccine leads to blood clots, bleeding, heart problems and brain damage (timestamp 6.18).
> ...






> Pour les liens que j'ai post c'tait plus pour montrer qu'ils sont loin d'tre considr comme du grand journalisme par leurs pairs.


Qui sont les pairs ?  ::whistle:: 





> Pour ce qui est de l'article en lui mme, a prendrait probablement pas mal de temps pour vrifier les information, qui vu le passif du mdia sont trs probablement trompeuses ou fausses.


Ds la premire ligne "Bien que les documents qui ont fuit soient en ralit des "drafts" du laboratoire, soit un brouillon, une version non finale, il y a fort  parier que les contrats y ressemblent comme deux gouttes d'eau.".
Donc rien  dmontrer, l'article est clair.





> Fermer une frontire suppose de bloquer le moindre flux humain.


Personne ne dit de bloquer mais de filtrer correctement. C'est Ryu rcemment qui a sorti le tweet d'une politique qui s'tonnait d'avoir 0 contrle  Roissy.
Les tats-Unis en 2020 n'ont pas hsit  bannir l'Europe. Juillet 2021, ce sont les anglais qui interdisent les franais.
Mme l'Allemagne en octobre 2020 a ferm ses frontires avec l'Alsace.
Je me rappelle de Patrick Pelloux en mai 2020 qui se fichait des pays africains parce qu' l'arrive il avait des thermomtres infrarouges "cela ne sert  rien"

Et bizarrement juillet-aot 2020 et 2021, tout le sud de la France a 1 pic de contamination. Mais cela n'a rien  voir avec les vacances et le tourisme  ::roll::

----------


## zero_divide

Juste pour ajouter ceci :

 Les journalistes mentent plus ou moins volontairement, et ce depuis longtemps (Tchernobyle, Iraq, etc), notamment pour valider leur orientation politique. Ils ne font plus, pour beaucoup dentre eux, du journalisme mais de la propagande, la faute  la concentration des mdias franais dans les mains de quelques oligarques naturellement trop proches du pouvoir. Rien dtonnant de voir une uniformisation accentue des informations depuis la fin des annes 90 ; Labsence de preuve nest pas une preuve, surtout quen science a nest gnralement pas tout noir ou blanc Les scandales sanitaires arrivent justement ainsi, en faisant croire quil ny a rien  voir. Il y a un documentaire "La fabrique de l'ignorance"  qui est assez intressant  ce sujet. Le principe de prcaution devrait tre la rgle surtout face aux Big Pharma corrompus, or cest tout le contraire que fait ce gouvernement dincomptents ; Pour ceux qui sopposent aux vaccins mARN et  la prcipitation (cf scandales Big Pharma), il nest gnralement pas question dinterdire pour tout le monde la vaccination, mais de ne pas limposer  tout le monde sous peine de sanction liberticide Le gouvernement ment et se trompe lourdement depuis le dbut de la crise. Rappelons-nous, entre autres, Agns Buzyn qui dit quelle savait tout, quelle a averti Macron etc, mais que personne na voulu lcouter, ou les mensonges sur les masques, etc Nous sombrons dans un comportement totalement illogique o nous vaccinons en masse alors que lAngleterre, Isral, Malte, etc nous prouvent que a ne marche fondamentalement pas (les vaccins sont beaucoup moins efficaces quannonc, et les personnes fragiles continuent de mourir).

Jinsiste sur le dernier point, pourquoi vouloir vacciner tout le monde alors que :

 la COVID19 ne tue *majoritairement* pas les "jeunes",  mais plus les personnes ges *et plus encore celles avec comorbidits*, les personnes vaccines continuent de transmettre le virus, les personnes vaccines peuvent attraper la COVID19, le vaccin, comme tout vaccin, est moins efficace chez les personnes ges  cause notamment de leur systme immunitaire qui est naturellement beaucoup moins efficace. En dautres termes, les personnes fragiles continuent de mourir malgr la vaccination et les personnes en bonne sant se font vacciner pour rien, tout cela en endossant des risques inutiles

Bref, faites attention au gouvernement et aux mdias mainstream quels quils soient car ce quils prconisent et diffusent est totalement illogique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> pourquoi vouloir vacciner tout le monde alors que a ne tue *majoritairement* pas les "jeunes"


C'est pour viter d'infecter les plus de 85 ans et ceux qui ont des comorbidits.
L il y a un gars qui a compil des statistiques, si vous n'avez que a a foutre vous pouvez essayer de vrifier si ce qu'il dit est vrai :



> https://twitter.com/LerouxArthur10/s...30433679024135


Les jeunes (jusqu' 59 ans) qui n'ont pas de problme de sant grave, peuvent contaminer les vieux et les faibles, mais ils ne risquent pas de finir en ranimation  cause du SARS-CoV-2.
====
Si vous aviez prvu des vacances en Martinique, vous risquez de vous faire chier :
Le prfet de Martinique annonce un nouveau confinement pour trois semaines

----------


## horsemanone

C'est  se demander si c'est pas le mode REPEAT qu'ils ont mis mme si les scientifiques disent qu'une pandemie apparat tous les 50 ANS. Alors que quand on regarde bien les dates ca n'est pas une science exacte... 
Ce sont des corrlations intuitives qui se basent sur mon seul jugement et ma pertinence selon mes recherches. Pour votre bien je vous laisse rechercher par vous mme sur internet, c'est tjrs mieux de constater par soi mme. Ceci permet de raliser tout seul afin de s'veiller. 

100 ans sparent les deux PANDMIES entre la "GRIPPE ESPAGNOLE " (pays neutre pdt la guerre qui avait le droit de divulguer des informations mdiatiques sur les vnements) et le "COVID19" (attention SARS-COV-2 et COVID19 sont deux choses differentes; l'un est un virus biologique tandis que l'autre est un virus "administratif"). La o le H1N1 fini (1919) le SARS-COV-2 commence (2019) 

1930- Aux TATS-UNIS la premire maladie due  un CORONAVIRUS est observe, chez des volailles. 

1945- Pendant la guerre sino-japonaise (1937-1945) et la Seconde Guerre mondiale, l'Unit 731 et l'arme impriale japonaise ont men des EXPRIMENTATIONS HUMAINES sur des milliers de personnes, principalement des CHINOIS mais aussi des prisonniers de guerre AMRICAINS, ANGLAIS et RUSSES. Que dispersrent les avions japonais accuss de ce mfait par les communiqus chinois de l'poque ? Est-ce des PUCES DE RATS PESTEUX, comme il rsulterait des " aveux " faits par les dirigeants de l'unit 731 ? (unit MILITAIRE de recherche bactriologique de l'Arme impriale Japon)

Un coup c'est 1946 o un autre CORONAVIRUS est identifi, le virus de la gastroentrite du porc (TGE pour Transmissible GastroEnteritis) aprs c'est 1972 avec la  diarrhe pidmique virale  puis renomme en 1978 par Diarrhe pidmique porcine

1957- La grippe asiatique H2N2 aurait trouv son origine en CHINE par une mutation du virus provenant des CANARDS sauvages, se combinant avec une souche humaine de grippe. CHINE ?? CANARD ?? 

1965- Le premier CORONAVIRUS infectant l'tre humain (la souche B814) est dcouvert. Les chercheurs (ANGLAIS) ont alors identifi des virus connus jusqu'alors, SAUF DANS UN CHANTILLON : le B814. Et RAPIDEMENT , d'autres suivent : 229E en 1966 et OC43 en 1967 qui tous sont la cause de rhumes plus ou moins graves selon les personnes. 

1968- La grippe de HONG-KONG est une pandmie de grippe reconnue H3N2 (H2N2) et a touch un demi-million d'habitants, soit 15 % de la population. Au total 1 million de personnes meurent dans le monde. Elle mobilise les systmes de SURVEILLANCE. Ce virus A (H3N2) est toujours actif et circulant en 2020. CHINE ?? 

1997- Echantillon RETIR d'un corps mort du H1N1 sorti du permafrsot afin de squencer le virus. Grce  la prvoyance du Muse AMRICAIN DES ARMES ,  l'obstination d'un pathologiste nomm Johan Hultin et aux progrs raliss dans l'analyse gntique de tissus anciens, nous avons pu retrouver des fragments du virus de 1918 et tudier leurs caractristiques. 🤔

2002/2004- Le SARS-CoV, agent pathogne du syndrome respiratoire aigu svre (SRAS) ayant commenc en novembre 2002  FOSHAN en CHINE. CHINE ??? 

2012- Le MERS-CoV, celui du syndrome respiratoire du Moyen-Orient (guerre Syrie &#129300 :;):  

2019- Le SARS-COV-2 communment appel COVID19 (attention n'oubliez pas la nuance) est un CORONAVIRUS qui est apparu en CHINE et serait une mutation gntique transmise  l'humain par une  CHAUVE-SOURIS. CHINE ?? CHAUVE-SOURIS ?? 

Pour en revenir au H1N1 VS SARS-COV-2 

1918- Premier cas aux TATS-UNIS, un SOLDAT. Si les pidmiologistes dbattent encore de lorigine exacte du virus (bien quun consensus semble se dgager autour dune apparition en CHINE suivie de mutations gntiques), on sait en revanche avec certitude que la rapide et massive circulation de MILITAIRES  TRAVERS le GLOBE favorisa sa mondialisation.

2019- Patient zro un SOLDAT venu des TATS-UNIS pour jouer les Jeux Olympiques MILITAIRES en CHINE. (rumeur &#129300 :;):  ou alors  WUHAN en CHINE tout droit sorti d'un LABORATOIRE de niveau P4 (hypothse &#129300 :;): . Encore CHINE ?? 

1918- Environ 500 millions d'infects soit 1 tiers de la population mondiale. Estimation  1.800 milliards d'humains vers 1920. Dont  peu prs 100 millions de morts en 2 ans. 

2019- estimation SARS-COV-2 au 4 mai 2020  Nombre de cas dans le monde 3,5 Millions 
Nombre de dcs dans le monde 247.971
Nombre de personnes guries dans le monde 1,13 Millions
Soit 1 129 752 personnes dans l'attente.

1918- La SECONDE VAGUE commena par frapper les installations MILITAIRES pour ensuite sabattre sur la population civile. Lpidmie atteignit son paroxysme en OCTOBRE.

2019- Afin de limiter les risques survenus lors d'une DEUXIME VAGUE d'pidmie du SARS-COV-2 en CHINE , une SURVEILLANCE en temps rel de la transmissibilit et de la gravit du virus est indispensable. 

https://intelligence.weforum.org/top...b=publications
https://www.histoire-et-civilisation...emie-mondiale/
https://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grippe_espagnole
https://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coronavirus
https://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3...Ie_si%C3%A8cle
https://www.futura-sciences.com/sant...ert-1965-2420/
https://www.pourlascience.fr/sd/hist...gnole-1781.php
https://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guerre_biologique
https://www.lemonde.fr/archives/arti...7_1819218.html
https://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diar...9mique_porcine
https://fr.statista.com/themes/6050/...irus-covid-19/
https://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Population_mondiale
https://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grippe_asiatique
https://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grippe_A_(H1N1)_de_2009
https://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unit%C3%A9_731
https://www.pourquoidocteur.fr/Artic...ue-de-Covid-19
https://www.cdc.gov/flu/pandemic-res...nce-tumpey.htm

----------


## onilink_

> Jinsiste sur le dernier point, pourquoi vouloir vacciner tout le monde alors que :
> 
>  la COVID19 ne tue *majoritairement* pas les "jeunes",  mais plus les personnes ges *et plus encore celles avec comorbidits*, les personnes vaccines continuent de transmettre le virus, les personnes vaccines peuvent attraper la COVID19, le vaccin, comme tout vaccin, est moins efficace chez les personnes ges  cause notamment de leur systme immunitaire qui est naturellement beaucoup moins efficace. En dautres termes, les personnes fragiles continuent de mourir malgr la vaccination et les personnes en bonne sant se font vacciner pour rien, tout cela en endossant des risques inutiles
> 
> Bref, faites attention au gouvernement et aux mdias mainstream quels quils soient car ce quils prconisent et diffusent est totalement illogique.


 Pour l'instant, mais regardez le brsil, plus le temps passe et plus c'est les jeunes qui prennent cher (en partie car beaucoup de vieux sont dj morts). Le problme d'un virus qui ne donne pas une bonne immunit est qu'on peut lattraper plusieurs fois, d'autant plus quand des variants apparaissent. Et ne pas tuer c'est une chose, laisser des squelles  vie c'en est une autre. Les jeunes ne sont pas a l'abri des covid long etc... Les personnes vaccins transmettent moins et moins longtemps... Les personnes vaccines ont beaucoup moins de chance d'attraper le covid, on  assez de chiffre pour montrer que c'est efficace, mme avec les nouveaux variants Il limite quand mme les cas grave, mme si ce n'est pas une solution parfaite. Mme en bonne sant les risques du covid19 sont suprieurs aux risques de la vaccination. C'est pour a qu'on vaccine tout le monde, en fait. Sinon on vaccinerais que les vieux.

Ce n'est pas par plaisir qu'on se vaccine. C'est juste le seul moyen thorique qui puisse endiguer totalement la pandmie.
a ou l'immunit collective aprs infection, qui n'est pas prs d'arriver sans de gros dgts vu la mauvaise immunisation que donne le virus.

En thorie il n'y a pas non plus besoin de vacciner tout le monde, je crois que la couverture doit tre de 80% pour tre efficace (ou 90,  vrifier).
Sauf que la on est a ~40% et l'hiver arrive a grand pas. J'approuve pas spcialement les dcisions du gouvernement mais vous voulez quoi? Un nouveau gros confinement cet hiver? Ou juste laisser crever les gens?

----------


## Ecasla

> Jinsiste sur le dernier point, pourquoi vouloir vacciner tout le monde alors que :
> 
>  la COVID19 ne tue *majoritairement* pas les "jeunes",  mais plus les personnes ges *et plus encore celles avec comorbidits*, les personnes vaccines continuent de transmettre le virus, les personnes vaccines peuvent attraper la COVID19, le vaccin, comme tout vaccin, est moins efficace chez les personnes ges  cause notamment de leur systme immunitaire qui est naturellement beaucoup moins efficace. En dautres termes, les personnes fragiles continuent de mourir malgr la vaccination et les personnes en bonne sant se font vacciner pour rien, tout cela en endossant des risques inutiles
> 
> Bref, faites attention au gouvernement et aux mdias mainstream quels quils soient car ce quils prconisent et diffusent est totalement illogique.


Vous passez  ct de l'intrt premier de la vaccination pour les "jeunes".
En effet, si absence de comorbidits, il y a peu de chances qu'une personne "jeune" aille en ranimation.

Cependant, *si la communication gouvernementale est vraie*, il me semble que :
 Une personne vaccine  moins de chance de transmettre la virus Une personne vaccine  moins de chance d'tre contamine Une personne vaccine  moins de chances de dvelopper une forme grave du virus : que ce soit le covid long ou l'obligation d'aller en ranimation

Avec une couverture vaccinale importante de la population, on aurait donc un virus qui circulerait plus difficilement au sein de cette population.
Les faits noncs plus haut induisent que l'apparition d'un nouveau variant plus virulent/contaminant serait limite.

----------


## horsemanone

Je n'ai pas pu taler des arguments sur la grippe espagnole avec des sources vu qu'il n'y a presque rien sur a. A part les millions de morts, deux vagues...  Mais aussi les on dit en rapport  un soldat amricain qui tait le patient zro. Exactement pareil avec les jeux olympiques militaire en Chine (2019) avec l aussi un patient zro qui tait militaire amricain... 

Donc en soit toujours la mme disquette. Ce qui est drle aujourd'hui c'est qu'on a oubli, o du moins nous ne remettons plus en cause les prsums accuss comme le pangolin (apparu 1 an avant l'pidmie sur la couverture du Times) ni du fameux labo construit par la France qui est a Wuhan (capitale de la 5g au passage bizarrement). 
Aujourd'hui nous sommes arrivs aux portes du grand reset, nwo, avec le pass sanitaire qui lui va rgir nos vies et tout a dans une quit inexistante et accablante. 

Maintenant nous savons que le deep state a rong et invers toutes les administrations, tous les gouvernements. Fort heureusement, l'veil commun est en cours et de plus en plus de personnes osent parler, mme les hauts placs. Ce qui me chiffonne c'est ce dbat sur la piqre dit le vaccin. il existe 265 tudes  ce jour ( hcqmeta.com ) qui prouvent l'efficacit des traitements (la vaccination est une prvention) ,l' inefficacit des masques ( dans lesquels on t retrouv des nano tubes, produit toxiques, et qui chaque mois quelques 200 milliards de ces masques sont dans la nature, affreux...), l'inutilit des confinements et couvre feu, geste barrires etc... 
Tous a passe  la trappe dans l'ignorance la plus totale. 

Les chiffres et stats dit offficiels sont faux et manipuler. La vaccination est force, les morts sont quasi au mme nombre que le cancer ou grippe lambda. Rien  voir avec les 20 millions de morts de la faim chaque anne. Aujourd'hui je suis contre tout a car il n'y a aucune honntet ni aucune envie de sauver le monde soyons clairs. Quand on sait que le rchauffement climatique est l aussi une fraude (regardez les tempratures, les hivers entre 2018 et 2020 dans le monde, il y a eu des froids extrmes et partout).

Bref, les taux des mtaux augmentent d'anne en anne dans les vaccins et a on va me dire que c'est normal? Je n'ai plus confiance en la mdecine moderne et pire les groupes pharmaceutiques. Je change ma faon de consommer et de me gurir. Ils ont vu qu'on avait vu. Depuis les annes 90 la vaccination perd du terrain. Ils ont peur et on crer cet attentat,  ce coup d'tat mondial bien prpar (mieux que celui de la grippe aviaire o ils ont appris de leurs erreurs) 

Ils veulent me bloquer, ils veulent m'craser psychologiquement, ils veulent me rendre pauvre en perdant mon travail, ils veulent me voir craquer... Aucun problme qu'ils fassent mais ils n'auront jamais mon libre arbitre.

----------


## Claude40

On voit bien que la plupart des anti quelque chose, sont, en ralit, anti tout. Ils sont contre le systme, contre le rgime, contre la politique, etc. La moindre dcision prise par le pouvoir en place (quel que soit ce pouvoir et quel que soit le sujet) est conteste. On sappuie alors sur des arguments  scientifiques  mal compris ou mal matriss. On juge et on met des avis premptoires sans avoir les informations ou les comptences ncessaires. Ceci est plus inquitant pour notre avenir que nimporte quelle pandmie.

----------


## horsemanone

> On voit bien que la plupart des anti quelque chose, sont, en ralit, anti tout. Ils sont contre le systme, contre le rgime, contre la politique, etc. La moindre dcision prise par le pouvoir en place (quel que soit ce pouvoir et quel que soit le sujet) est conteste. On sappuie alors sur des arguments  scientifiques  mal compris ou mal matriss. On juge et on met des avis premptoires sans avoir les informations ou les comptences ncessaires. Ceci est plus inquitant pour notre avenir que nimporte quelle pandmie.


La contestation est purement franaise. Nous sommes comme a, tjrs tout remettre en cause. La contradiction est dans notre ADN. Nous sommes peut tre le seul pays  choyer son temps de repos. Le seul pays  se poser sur une terrasse et boire un caf pdt des heures juste pour parler et refaire le monde. Le seul pays qui a la facult de prendre du plaisir a manger des fruit de mer assis  table. Nous sommes un leader de la libert. nous sommes les seuls a user du mot "si" non pas pour dire oui mais pour remettre en cause encore et encore... 

Pour ma part je suis anti cons mais aussi contre les menteurs et profiteurs. Nous sommes en guerre et cette guerre est entre le 1% ultra riche et le peuple du monde. 

Vous oubliez vite.. .Macron a dit avant d'tre lu ( si on peut le dire Ainsi) qu'il ne touchera pas aux retraites ni  a ou a... Et comme tout les autres il a menti. c'est plus possible d'avoir confiance en eux dsol.

----------


## zero_divide

> Pour l'instant, mais regardez le brsil, plus le temps passe et plus c'est les jeunes qui prennent cher (en partie car beaucoup de vieux sont dj morts). Le problme d'un virus qui ne donne pas une bonne immunit est qu'on peut lattraper plusieurs fois, d'autant plus quand des variants apparaissent. Et ne pas tuer c'est une chose, laisser des squelles  vie c'en est une autre. Les jeunes ne sont pas a l'abri des covid long etc... Les personnes vaccins transmettent moins et moins longtemps... Les personnes vaccines ont beaucoup moins de chance d'attraper le covid, on  assez de chiffre pour montrer que c'est efficace, mme avec les nouveaux variants Il limite quand mme les cas grave, mme si ce n'est pas une solution parfaite.
> 
> Ce n'est pas par plaisir qu'on se vaccine. C'est juste le seul moyen thorique qui puisse endiguer totalement la pandmie.
> a ou l'immunit collective aprs infection, qui n'est pas prs d'arriver sans de gros dgts vu la mauvaise immunisation que donne le virus.
> 
> En thorie il n'y a pas non plus besoin de vacciner tout le monde, je crois que la couverture doit tre de 80% pour tre efficace (ou 90,  vrifier).
> Sauf que la on est a ~40% et l'hiver arrive a grand pas. J'approuve pas spcialement les dcisions du gouvernement mais vous voulez quoi? Un nouveau gros confinement cet hiver?


EN THORIE, BIEN DIT.

Les derniers variants rendent les vaccins moins efficaces, donc  terme a sera une course  la vaccination : 3 doses, puis 4, jusqu combien ? Et aprs il y aura dautres vaccins, etc

Ce sont des traitements quil nous faut, pas une course  des vaccins. trangement nous nentendons pas parl des traitements, et bizarrement a correspond au Pfitzerleak 

Tout ce que le gouvernement avance nest que thorique ou mensonger, et donc on fait prendre des risques  des gens car en thorie Cest le mme raisonnement qui nous a men aux coutes gnralises, car en thorie a protge tout le monde

Tout est du vent, ce pass est du vent

----------


## Ryu2000

Mais de quoi vous parlez ?
Dans les autres pays il y a galement des gens qui luttent contre les restrictions de liberts.
Covid-19 : frondes anti-pass sanitaire en Italie et anti-confinement en Australie

Mme au Royaume-Uni :
Italie, Australie, Royaume-Uni... Vague de contestation contre les restrictions sanitaires

Mme l :
Isral: chauffoures entre des manifestants anti-vaccins et la police devant le domicile du Premier ministre, 5 personnes arrtes

Par contre ce n'est pas encore arriv aux USA :
Etats-Unis : le pass sanitaire envisag, la France inspire
Mais bon avec les dmocrates au pouvoir a ne devrait plus tarder.

Ce ne sera jamais assez, les tats vont continuer de restreinte les peuples, mme quand 90% de la population aura reu 2 doses.
Ils vont probablement essayer de nous maintenir dans une atmosphre de peur pendant des annes.

Ce qui serait terrible ce serait d'obliger les gens  tre vaccin pour aller voter. Ou alors il va y avoir des machines  voter, ce qui pourrait aider LREM  tricher.
Le gouvernement veut instaurer le vote par anticipation

----------


## onilink_

> EN THORIE, BIEN DIT.
> 
> Les derniers variants rendent les vaccins moins efficaces, donc  terme a sera une course  la vaccination : 3 doses, puis 4, jusqu combien ? Et aprs il y aura dautres vaccins, etc
> 
> Ce sont des traitements quil nous faut, pas une course  des vaccins. trangement nous nentendons pas parl des traitements, et bizarrement a correspond au Pfitzerleak


C'est grce a la thorie que tu postes sur ce forum depuis ton ordinateur.

Les traitements c'est simple, on n'en  pas. Pour l'instant on fait avec, si un traitement efficace est dcouvert a changera la donne, c'est sur.




> Tout ce que le gouvernement avance nest que thorique ou mensonger, et donc on fait prendre des risques  des gens car en thorie Cest le mme raisonnement qui nous a men aux coutes gnralises, car en thorie a protge tout le monde
> 
> Tout est du vent, ce pass est du vent


Non, par contre tu ne retiens que ce qui est mensonger. Je ne peux pas changer ta dfiance envers le gouvernement, mais tout rejeter en bloc sur la base de quelques mensonges est assez ironique pour quelqu'un qui fait confiance  france soir.

Bref, quelles solutions si on ne vaccine pas?

----------


## zero_divide

> Vous passez  ct de l'intrt premier de la vaccination pour les "jeunes".
> En effet, si absence de comorbidits, il y a peu de chances qu'une personne "jeune" aille en ranimation.
> 
> Cependant, *si la communication gouvernementale est vraie*, il me semble que :
>  Une personne vaccine  moins de chance de transmettre la virus Une personne vaccine  moins de chance d'tre contamine Une personne vaccine  moins de chances de dvelopper une forme grave du virus : que ce soit le covid long ou l'obligation d'aller en ranimation
> 
> Avec une couverture vaccinale importante de la population, on aurait donc un virus qui circulerait plus difficilement au sein de cette population.
> Les faits noncs plus haut induisent que l'apparition d'un nouveau variant plus virulent/contaminant serait limite.


Saut quen Angleterre,  Malte et en Isral le virus continue de circuler, et donc les gens continuent de mourir du COVID19, tout particulirement les personnes faibles

Mme le Dr. Fauci averti de la propagation du virus chez les personnes vaccines et quil faut quelles gardent le masque :




De plus, il faut prendre en considration les priodes hivernales o les coronavirus sont gnralement les plus virulents Donc croire que la vaccination explique  elle seule les relatifs "bons chiffres" est une supercherie intellectuelle.

Ensuite, comparer avec le Brsil etc de manire dcorrle nest pas juste puisquil y a dautres critres  prendre en compte, comme la promiscuit de la population pauvre des quartiers, le respect des gestes barrires, etc

----------


## zero_divide

> C'est grce a la thorie que tu postes sur ce forum depuis ton ordinateur.


L cest tout mlanger Je ne mabaisserais pas  dbattre sur ce point.




> Les traitements c'est simple, on n'en  pas. Pour l'instant on fait avec, si un traitement efficace est dcouvert a changera la donne, c'est sur.
> 
> 
> 
> Non, par contre tu ne retiens que ce qui est mensonger. Je ne peux pas changer ta dfiance envers le gouvernement, mais tout rejeter en bloc sur la base de quelques mensonges est assez ironique pour quelqu'un qui fait confiance  france soir.
> 
> Bref, quelles solutions si on ne vaccine pas?


Il y a des traitements possibles, mais il y a un tabou en occident, tout particulirement en France, comme par hasard l o les Big Parma sont trs influents. Et comme toujours, il nest pas possible de dbattre, il faut simplement accepter sinon cest faire preuve de complotisme.

La confiance a ne sacquiert pas facilement, a se mrite, et je ne fait pas entirement confiance  France Soir, comme au gouvernement dont les mensonges, relevs mme par les mdias mainstream, ne se comptent plus.

Je relve juste des dcisions totalement illogiques et qui pourraient sexpliquer par des lments trs curieux (Pfitzer Leaks entre autres). De plus, France soir nest pas  lorigine des Pfitzer Leaks qui datent pour rappel de janvier 2021, mais les couvrent de manire journalistique.

Je le rpte, il y aurait des traitements possibles, mais a nest pas possible den parler, et comme par hasard ils ne coteraient rien.

----------


## onilink_

> Mme le Dr. Fauci averti de la propagation du virus chez les personnes vaccines et quil faut quelles gardent le masque :


C'est un fait, tant que la couverture vaccinale n'est pas complte, et la pandmie en cours, il faut porter le masque.

Il faut bien comprendre que la vaccination n'est pas une solution magique qui va nous faire sortir de la pandmie d'un coup.
C'est un pillier important d'un ensemble de solutions, dont la distanciation sociale.

Et c'est d'autant ncessaire que nous ne somme pas coup du reste du monde, et donc mme si on arrivait  endiguer la pandmie chez nous sans vaccination (donc juste  l'aide de confinements), on pourrait se refaire contaminer.




> Je le rpte, il y aurait des traitements possibles, mais a nest pas possible den parler, et comme par hasard ils ne coteraient rien.


Laisse moi deviner. La chloroquine?

----------


## horsemanone

Mdr le Anthony fauci ! Il vient d'etre discrdit par la lecture de ces mails en justice! Il faudrait se rveiller!

Et des medias comme celui-ci n'est pas du tout une source fiable. 

Je ne vais pas rester longtemps sur cette discussion. 
a parle de chloroquine en oubliant artemisia annua, la vitamine D et l'ivermectine. Tous des traitements qui fonctionnent et non une piqre qui elle propage le virus en variant ! 

Trop d'endormis encore c'est dingue!

----------


## Cygnus99

Les produits appels "Vaccins" sont en phase exprimentale 3.

Ce qui veut dire qu'ils ont t expriments sur cultures cellulaires (phase 1) et sur les animaux de laboratoire (phase 2).
La phase 3 est l'exprimentation sur l'tre humain dont les rsultats (Efficacit vaccinale, Effets secondaires) ne seront connus qu'au bout de plusieurs mois, ce qui est prvu en 2023.

Pour tous les produits, jusque l, l'exprimentation Phase 3 faisait appel  des volontaires (il serait plus juste de dire cobayes) qui signaient une dcharge et taient pays par le dit laboratoire.
En cas de gros effets secondaires le labo arrte l'exprimentation.


Ds lors, avant d'avoir des prjugs sur la "Vaccination", surtout quand on n'a aucune notion de mdecine de gntique ou de biologie cellulaire, il serait logique de revenir  des bases simples et concrtes sans mme prendre en compte l'aspect financier :

1. Efficacit non encore prouve des dits "Vaccins".

2. Mortalit faible  touchant essentiellement (comme toute pathologie) des sujets ayant atteint ou dpass leur esprance de vie.

3. Le mode de fonctionnement des "Vaccins" est d'injecter de l'ARN  l'intrieur des cellules.
Or on connait la possibilit d'intgration d'un RNA viral dans le gnome. 
A long, moyen, ou court terme personne ne sait si le RNA des "Vaccins" va se recombiner souvent, rarement ou pas du tout avec l'ADN du "vaccin".
Quid des consquences des recombinaisons potentielles ?
Juste pour information, on connait bien la relation intgration du RNA du virus de l'hpatite B - Cancer du foie.

4. Le seul vaccin fait " l'ancienne" et donc dont les effets secondaires sont connus et minimes est chinois. Un peu comme celui de la grippe: quand un nouveau variant sort on l'intgre aux autres dans la soupe vaccinale. Ce sont des structures molculaires de virus inactivs qui sont prsentes  l'organisme qui fera ses anticorps quasiment comme si il avait t en contact avec un virus. (Aucune injection intracellulaire de RNA dans ce type de vaccin).
Pourquoi ce type de vaccin n'est pas dvelopp ?


Synthtisons les cartes en place : Obligation de se faire injecter (et bientt rgulirement) un produit exprimental d'une efficacit relative pour une pathologie qui n'a pas fait diminuer l'esprance de vie de la population (qs INSEE)

Bon apptit !

----------


## zero_divide

> C'est un fait, tant que la couverture vaccinale n'est pas complte, et la pandmie en cours, il faut porter le masque.
> 
> Il faut bien comprendre que la vaccination n'est pas une solution magique qui va nous faire sortir de la pandmie d'un coup.
> C'est un pillier important d'un ensemble de solutions, dont la distanciation sociale.
> 
> Et c'est d'autant ncessaire que nous ne somme pas coup du reste du monde, et donc mme si on arrivait  endiguer la pandmie chez nous sans vaccination (donc juste  l'aide de confinements), on pourrait se refaire contaminer.
> 
> 
> 
> Laisse moi deviner. La chloroquine?


Cest l le problme, ce gouvernement dincomptents nous vend cette vaccination comme la solution miracle.

Pas seulement, il suffit de faire des recherches :
- ivermectine
- chloroquine + lazithromycine
- ou azithromycine seule

Les antidpresseurs,  ce sujet il y a cette vido trs intressante :

----------


## virginieh

> Ce sont des traitements quil nous faut, pas une course  des vaccins. trangement nous nentendons pas parl des traitements, et bizarrement a correspond au Pfitzerleak


Idalement il faudrait les deux.
Le vaccin pour limiter le nombre de cas, des traitements pour les personnes qui attrapent malgr cela la maladie.

Pourquoi voudrais tu opposer les 2 ?

----------


## Ecasla

> Saut quen Angleterre,  Malte et en Isral le virus continue de circuler, et donc les gens continuent de mourir du COVID19, tout particulirement les personnes faibles
> 
> Mme le Dr. Fauci averti de la propagation du virus chez les personnes vaccines et quil faut quelles gardent le masque 
> 
> De plus, il faut prendre en considration les priodes hivernales o les coronavirus sont gnralement les plus virulents Donc croire que la vaccination explique  elle seule les relatifs "bons chiffres" est une supercherie intellectuelle.
> 
> Ensuite, comparer avec le Brsil etc de manire dcorrle nest pas juste puisquil y a dautres critres  prendre en compte, comme la promiscuit de la population pauvre des quartiers, le respect des gestes barrires, etc


Personne n'a dit que la vaccination empchait la circulation du virus, juste le ralentissement de sa circulation.
En ce qui concerne l'Angleterre, Malte ou Isral, il serait intressant de voir la couverture vaccinale de la population, le nombre de cas positifs, le nombre de personnes hospitalises, le nombre de cas en ranimation. De plus, il serait intressant de voir le ration des personnes vaccines en hospitalisation et en ranimation.
De l, on pourra voir si la vaccination a un rel impact et permet de protger la population (il semblerait que oui).

Le fait d'tre vaccin ne doit pas empcher les gens de conserver les gestes barrires, et donc de garder le masque. Autant faire ceinture-bretelles si on veut tous s'en sortir.

Je trouve a assez injuste de vouloir comparer notre situation avec l'Angleterre/Malte/Isral mais ne pas vouloir comparer avec le Brsil.
C'est justement tout le contraire qu'il faut faire : voir qu'elles ont t les stratgies utilises par chaque pays, choisir celle qui convient le mieux (dpend des pays) et y faire adhrer la population. Dans le cas du pass-sanitaire, il semblerait que nous soyons des pionniers. A voir si cette solution sera vraiment applique et si elle portera ses fruits.

----------


## zero_divide

> Idalement il faudrait les deux.
> Le vaccin pour limiter le nombre de cas, des traitements pour les personnes qui attrapent malgr cela la maladie.
> 
> Pourquoi voudrais tu opposer les 2 ?


Pour la simple et bonne raison que les traitements sont  base de produits connus depuis des dcennies, alors que ces vaccins sont encore exprimentaux

----------


## zero_divide

> Personne n'a dit que la vaccination empchait la circulation du virus, juste le ralentissement de sa circulation.
> En ce qui concerne l'Angleterre, Malte ou Isral, il serait intressant de voir la couverture vaccinale de la population, le nombre de cas positifs, le nombre de personnes hospitalises, le nombre de cas en ranimation. De plus, il serait intressant de voir le ration des personnes vaccines en hospitalisation et en ranimation.
> De l, on pourra voir si la vaccination a un rel impact et permet de protger la population (il semblerait que oui).
> 
> Le fait d'tre vaccin ne doit pas empcher les gens de conserver les gestes barrires, et donc de garder le masque. Autant faire ceinture-bretelles si on veut tous s'en sortir.
> 
> Je trouve a assez injuste de vouloir comparer notre situation avec l'Angleterre/Malte/Isral mais ne pas vouloir comparer avec le Brsil.
> C'est justement tout le contraire qu'il faut faire : voir qu'elles ont t les stratgies utilises par chaque pays, choisir celle qui convient le mieux (dpend des pays) et y faire adhrer la population. Dans le cas du pass-sanitaire, il semblerait que nous soyons des pionniers. A voir si cette solution sera vraiment applique et si elle portera ses fruits.


Il faut comparer selon des critres assez proches Le Brsil est un pays o les ingalits sociales etc sont exacerbes.

Ainsi, le niveau dducation, daccs aux soins, est trs diffrent de ce que nous connaissons en occident ou dans des pays trs occidentaliss comme Isral. Ce qui va donc accentuer la propagation du virus, etc

----------


## Ryu2000

> Personne n'a dit que la vaccination empchait la circulation du virus


Il y en a qui ont dit que les vaccins n'taient pas contagieux.
Etre vaccin n'empche pas de transmettre le virus du Covid-19



> *Le ministre de l'Education nationale Jean-Michel Blanquer a assur mercredi qu'une personne vaccine ne "risquait" pas d'en "contaminer" d'autres. Cette affirmation est fausse* : des donnes issues des campagnes de vaccination ont montr que les vaccins contre le Covid-19 permettaient de limiter largement le risque de contamination et de transmission, mais sans qu'il soit possible de l'liminer compltement.

----------


## onilink_

> Cest l le problme, ce gouvernement dincomptents nous vend cette vaccination comme la solution miracle.
> 
> Pas seulement, il suffit de faire des recherches :
> - ivermectine
> - chloroquine + lazithromycine
> - ou azithromycine seule


Simple question, quelle confiance tu accordes  des mta analyses?

Car pour quelqu'un qui  peur des effets secondaires du vaccin, tu devrais te pencher sur la chloroquine et lazithromycine.
En plus de ne pas soigner le covid, les effets secondaires sont loin d'tre anecdotiques.
Et justement, des mta analyses ont t publies depuis un moment  ce sujet.

Je suis vraiment tonn, et pas dans le bon sens, que la chloroquine puisse encore faire dbat...

Pour l'ivermectine je suis  peu prs sur qu'on est dans le mme genre de remde pas efficace, sinon on l'utiliserait  grande chelle (ou alors il n'a pas encore t approuv).

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Le gouvernement veut instaurer le vote par anticipation


Augmenter le nombre de canaux de vote pour voter je suis pour. Mme par correspondance . 




> Les traitements c'est simple, on n'en  pas. Pour l'instant on fait avec, si un traitement efficace est dcouvert a changera la donne, c'est sur.





> Je le rpte, il y aurait des traitements possibles, mais a nest pas possible den parler, et comme par hasard ils ne coteraient rien.


Le covid fait parti de l'un des 4 risques "naturels" : nuclaire, bactriologique, radioactif et chimique (dit NRBC ou NBRC : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Risques_NRBC_en_France). En mdecine pour ces 4 risques, il n'existe aucun remde. Contrairement  un empoisonnement, ou il existe un antidote. Avec les virus au mieux on un traitement prventif, au pire un traitement curatif ... Une fois la souche dans la nature, elle peut circuler fortement comme  bas bruit.




> Bref, quelles solutions si on ne vaccine pas?


Du prventif ... avec les gestes barrires, le masque, la dsinfection , la distanciation , la vaccination "prventive". 




> Ensuite, comparer avec le Brsil etc de manire dcorrle nest pas juste puisquil y a dautres critres  prendre en compte, comme la promiscuit de la population pauvre des quartiers, le respect des gestes barrires, etc


Dans les pays pauvres ou mergeant le respect des rgles sanitaires, peut en effet laisser  dsirer ... ainsi que les conditions d'hygines en temps normal. Le taux de couverture en infras mdicales joue aussi. Un pays comme le Brsil a donc statistiquement plus de chance de moins bien s'en sortir, qu'un pays comme les USA ou le Japon par exemple.

----------


## zero_divide

> Simple question, quelle confiance tu accordes  des mta analyses?
> 
> Car pour quelqu'un qui  peur des effets secondaires du vaccin, tu devrais te pencher sur la chloroquine et lazithromycine.
> En plus de ne pas soigner le covid, les effets secondaires sont loin d'tre anecdotiques.
> Et justement, des mta analyses ont t publies depuis un moment  ce sujet.
> 
> Je suis vraiment tonn, et pas dans le bon sens, que la chloroquine puisse encore faire dbat...
> 
> Pour l'ivermectine je suis  peu prs sur qu'on est dans le mme genre de remde pas efficace, sinon on l'utiliserait  grande chelle (ou alors il n'a pas encore t approuv).


Cette mta Analyse ?

- https://www.fortunejournals.com/arti...-patients.html

----------


## onilink_

> Cette mta Analyse ?
> 
> - https://www.fortunejournals.com/arti...-patients.html


Non, ceci n'est pas une meta analyse, mais une tude sur une mta-analyse, comme son titre l'indique.
Aucune ide de ce que vaut fortune journals, ni de la plausibilit de ce paper (j'ai pas les comptences pour tout comprendre), mais un papier seul ne vaut pas grand chose face a une mta-analyse.

Ils citent/se basent sur la mta analyse suivante (Fiolet et al):
https://www.clinicalmicrobiologyandi...505-X/fulltext
Qui dit d'ailleurs, dans sa conclusion:



> Hydroxychloroquine alone was not associated with reduced mortality in hospitalized COVID-19 patients but the combination of hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin significantly increased mortality.

----------


## zero_divide

> Non, ceci n'est pas une meta analyse, mais une tude sur une mta-analyse, comme son titre l'indique.
> Aucune ide de ce que vaut fortune journals, ni de la plausibilit de ce paper (j'ai pas les comptences pour tout comprendre), mais un papier ne vaut pas grand chose face a une mta-analyse.


LOL. Quelle mauvaise foi Alors admettre ne pas avoir les comptences pour tout comprendre et en mme temps affirmer que le papier ne vaut pas grand chose face  une mta-analyse quil critique

Cest totalement illogique, car ce papier se veut une critique de cette mta-analyse Bref, quimporte la malhonntet intellectuelle quand on ne veut pas entendre raison




> Ils citent la mta analyse suivante (Fiolet et al):
> https://www.clinicalmicrobiologyandi...505-X/fulltext
> Qui dit d'ailleurs tout le contraire, je cite:


Alors :
- Quel que soit le travail, il est normal de citer les sources.
- Comme cette critique de mta-analyse contredit ce travail cit, elle doit au minimum citer les sources

Bref, fidle  moi-mme, jai dautres choses  faire que perdre mon temps face  des gens qui ne veulent pas comprendre.

Sur ce, bonne journe.

----------


## onilink_

Non, a montre surtout que tu ne comprends pas comment fonctionnent les publications scientifiques et que tu ne comprend mme pas ce que je dis ou dformes mes propos.
Je ne critique pas le contenu de la publi, je dis juste que je ne lui accorde pas la valeur d'une mta analyse, et contrairement  toi, jadmets ne pas tout comprendre.

Une publi scientifique ce n'est pas un saint graal ou une vrit absolue.
Tous les chercheurs peuvent publier, dans des revues de plus ou moins bonne qualit (certaines acceptent tout), avec un travail plus ou moins correct.
De nombreuses publications se contredisent assez souvent, c'est pour a que les mta analyses existent, mais aussi que link une publication sans expertise ce n'est jamais une bonne ide.

Si la mta analyse qu'ils critiquent souffre de problmes vidents, elle devrait se faire retirer. C'est exactement ce qui s'est pass avec une tude contre la chloroquine et qui a fait un petit scandale avec le The Lancet.
https://www.lemonde.fr/sciences/arti...3_1650684.html

 eux de faire une nouvelle mta analyse, avec des donnes mises  jour, et de russir  la faire publier par un vrai publisher. Ensuite on en reparlera, mais l il ne s'agit que d'une tude parmi tant d'autres.

D'ailleurs, pour se faire une ide d'une publi scientifique:
- vrifier le publisher, certains publishers sont une valeur bien plus sure que d'autres, car le travail de peer reviewing et analyse est bien plus exigeant. Certaines revues laissent juste tout passer
- vrifier le nombre de citations de la publi, a peut aider a montrer si elle est connue/reconnue par la communaut scientifique
- vrifier les sources/citations de la dite publi, si tout est bas sur des publi qui ne respectent pas ces critres de qualit la publi n'est probablement pas de bonne qualit elle mme
- vrifier les auteurs, leur domaine de comptence, leurs travaux prcdents

Ah et, il faut croire que c'est un complot mais, quote de la publi:



> Acknowledgments
> 
> Thanks to all members of the France Soir - Citizen Circle


 ::aie:: 

Edit:
Fortune journals est considr comme un predatory publisher et apparait dans de nombreuses listes de predatory publisher.
Voil pourquoi je ne fais pas confiance  un publisher que je ne connais pas.

----------


## mach1974

De toute vidence dans les essais randomiss, les conditions initiales d'administration de l'Hydroxycloroquine et autres n'ont pas t respectes et le choix des malades n'a pas respect les normes en vigueur .  Donc de toute faon, il faut recommencer ces tudes randomiss pour mettre tout le monde d'accord . il y a en effet mme pour le paludisme, des effets secondaires sur les reins avec des risques de dyalise ncessaire. donc il faut voir les critres espitmologiques des essais randomiss et voir derrire les conditions des essais entre placebo et groupe tmoin. Il faut envisager une refonte des systmes Pair  pair pour les preprints . Les gens ne doivent pas les prendre pour argent content. Par exemple le guilain barr pour la paralysie des membres est dans les 2 % d'effets secondaires pour tous les vaccins

----------


## onilink_

> De toute vidence dans les essais randomiss, les conditions initiales d'administration de l'Hydroxycloroquine et autres n'ont pas t respectes et le choix des malades n'a pas respect les normes en vigueur .  Donc de toute faon, il faut recommencer ces tudes randomiss pour mettre tout le monde d'accord .


Oui, justement la mta analyse de Fiolet et al a lagu normment d'tudes qui ne respectaient pas ces critres.



> The initial search yielded 839 articles, of which 29 met our inclusion criteria.


29 sur 839, a montre  quel point les donnes sont gnralement mauvaises ou inutilisables.
C'est assez triste mais c'est ce qui se passe quand on fait tout sous le coup de la prcipitation.

----------


## Axel Mattauch

Communication officielle comme affirmations non alignes ont ceci de commun que l'on rajoute de la confusion  la confusion par des affirmations premptoires dans lesquelles tous les concepts et effets sont joyeusement confondus.
L'effet est bien entendu accentu du fait que la plupart des effets ne peuvent tre affirms que sous forme probabiliste.

Le PASSE est un document officiel qui atteste que telle personne prsente au moins une des conditions (vaccination, de test, de gurisons...) qui distingue un certain niveau de prophylaxie probable.
On laisse entendre (mais personne ne le prtend explicitement) que de ce fait le PASSE certifie que la personne n'est pas contagieuse.

A ce jour (juillet 2021) il est toujours considr qu'aucune de ces conditions fait que ladite personne ne soit porteuse du virus, donc contribuer  sa propagation.

Le PASSE a donc une signification limite. Je suis nanmoins persuad que vaccination (ou autre condition assimile) rduit le risque de symptme grave pour soi, et rduit le taux de propagation ( tout le moins, le porteur ne multiplie pas le nombre de virus?).
De ce point de vue, mme avec ses limitations, l'harmonisation du PASSE entre pays est une mesure positive, dans le chaos des initiatives que l'on constate.

Je suis par contre trs rserv sur l'usage attribu au PASSE. La justification des sgrgations entre porteurs de PASSE et non porteurs est trs litigieuse, fortement teinte d'arbitraire et risque de fluctuer au jour le jour. L'efficacit de ces sgrgations n'est pas dmontre, mme statistiquement.

Et de faon perverse, le message peru par nombre de personnes est que, disposant du PASSE, je peux me lcher. Et la consquence est une meilleure propagation du virus. Paradoxalement, les dispositions associes au PASSE sont susceptibles de stimuler l'apparition de vagues de contagion.

Je crains aussi que ces mesures soient de la gesticulation: il faut bien faire quelque chose. Il faut donc des mesures, que celles-ci soient tolrables. De plus, si elles ne sont pas appliques, on ne pourra rien reprocher aux politiques.

----------


## 23JFK

> ...


Vous avez parfaitement raison. La propagande pro-vaccinale actuelle qui laisse fortement  croire au citoyen lambda sans comptence mdicale, autre que son vcu personnel, que la vaccination rend invulnrable et permet de "vivre normalement" (ie: faire n'importe quoi sans geste barrire) est une catastrophe. De fait, les vaccins deviennent les meilleurs vecteurs de propagation et opportunit de mutation du virus, et cela commence  se voir, mme dans les mdias mainstreams.




Je ne suis pas fan de mettre des rfrences  des articles mais voici quand mme trois articles allant en ce sens (gnralement derrire des paywall) :


covid-19-un-cluster-de-78-personnes-a-lille-dans-une-discotheque
https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/ma...e_4715731.html

un-grand-sentiment-d-injustice-l-incomprehension-des-personnes-vaccinees-qui-attrapent-le-covid
https://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fr...covid-20210728

covid-19-de-nouvelles-donnees-suggerent-que-les-personnes-vaccinees-peuvent-transmettre-le-virus
https://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...0012_3244.html

----------


## oooopppp

Aller tous vous faire contrler !

Piquouse ou pas vous n'chapperez pas au contrle total du peuple tant que l'autre guignol sera prsident, 
et puis vous avez la mmoire courte, si courrrrrttttte ! 

C'est qui qui nous disait  grand renfort de mdias : " Le masque ne sert  rien ! - N'achetez pas de masques ! - N'en portez pas ! "

C'est qui qui nous a impos 8 mois de couvre-feu et 3 confinements ?

... Quand je pense qu'il y a encore des gens pour croire et couter ces guignols ... 
Franchement tapez-vous fort la tte contre un mur, 
on ne s'en portera que bien mieux, NOUS !

Antivax non, Anti-pass OUI !!!

----------


## oooopppp

> A ceux qui ont peur de potentiels effets secondaire d'un vaccin sur le long terme, posez vous aussi la question pour le covid.
> 
> Pour moi cet argument devrait tre un argument pour aller se faire vacciner, les chances de contracter le covid tant bien plus importantes chaque jour, et les effets du covid sur le long terme tant bien plus mconnus que celui des vaccins aux technologies prouves.


Je te rassure, aprs avoir eu le/la covid tout va bien, mes neurones n'ont jamais si bien fonctionn, 
l'odorat disparut est bien revenu, 
par contre a fait 1 an et 8 mois que je suis clibataire et c'est plutt a qui me donne envie de mourir ... 
Et demain plus de resto, plus de terrasses de bar, encore combien de temps seul ? 
- C'est cela la vraie mort, la mort sociale !

Quand  "des vaccins aux technologies prouves" Sur les vaccins covid ? 
- Tu plaisantes l ? 
Elle est o ta technologie prouve ????

----------


## floyer

> Je te rassure, aprs avoir eu le/la covid tout va bien, mes neurones n'ont jamais si bien fonctionn, 
> l'odorat disparut est bien revenu, 
> par contre a fait 1 an et 8 mois que je suis clibataire et c'est plutt a qui me donne envie de mourir ... 
> Et demain plus de resto, plus de terrasses de bar, encore combien de temps seul ? 
> - C'est cela la vraie mort, la mort sociale !
> 
> Quand  "des vaccins aux technologies prouves" Sur les vaccins covid ? 
> - Tu plaisantes l ? 
> Elle est o ta technologie prouve ????


Cest difficile de raisonner sur un cas isol.

Mais lhistorique que lon a penche largement le ratio bnfice/risque du ct des vaccins. Certains juste avant dtre intubs supplient leur mdecin pour tre vaccins mais il est alors trop tard.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> La propagande pro-vaccinale actuelle qui laisse fortement  croire au citoyen lambda sans comptence mdicale, autre que son vcu personnel, que la vaccination rend invulnrable et permet de "vivre normalement" (ie: faire n'importe quoi sans geste barrire) est une catastrophe. De fait, les vaccins deviennent les meilleurs vecteurs de propagation et opportunit de mutation du virus, et cela commence  se voir, mme dans les mdias mainstreams.


Je radote (hlas pour la bonne cause ... ). 

Souvenez vous du slogan : "Les antibiotiques c'est pas automatique".  Votre covid est un virus (donc une bactrie). Depuis quand il existe des antidotes contre les bactries et virus ? Jamais en fait ... C'est un risque virologique. 

La plus grosse erreur c'est d'avoir fait croire que le vaccin contre le covid, c'est que c'est comme le "vaccin" contre une morsure . Un vaccin n'a jamais t un remde.  




> par contre a fait 1 an et 8 mois que je suis clibataire et c'est plutt a qui me donne envie de mourir ...
> Et demain plus de resto, plus de terrasses de bar, encore combien de temps seul ?
> - C'est cela la vraie mort, la mort sociale !


Pour une bonne part de la population la vie "social" se rsume entre "pas grand chose" et "nant" ... Toutes activits culturelles et sportives peinent  retrouver un publique ... Je le vois bien dans le domaine associatif ou je suis trs actif.

Le terme "mort sociale" est parfaitement trouv.

----------


## floyer

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> 
> 
> Je radote (hlas pour la bonne cause ... ). 
> 
> Souvenez vous du slogan : "Les antibiotiques c'est pas automatique".  Votre covid est un virus (donc une bactrie). Depuis quand il existe des antidotes contre les bactries et virus ? Jamais en fait ... C'est un risque virologique. 
> 
> La plus grosse erreur c'est d'avoir fait croire que le vaccin contre le covid, c'est que c'est comme le "vaccin" contre une morsure . Un vaccin n'a jamais t un remde.


Confondre virus et bactries vous discrdite. Un virus est un morceau de code gntique dans une coquille qui lui permet dentrer dans nos cellules qui vont alors le rpliquer. Une bactrie est une cellule complte capable de se dupliquer par elle mme. Rien  voir !

Un vaccin et un antibiotique de mme. Le vaccin sert  entrainer nos anticorps et ces derniers luttent ensuite  contre le virus cibl. Les antibiotiques sont conus pour lutter directement les bactries vises. Ainsi, non seulement vaccins et antibiotiques ne visent pas les mmes affections, mais de plus les vaccins nont quun rle prventif (les patients contamins qui implorent une vaccination avant dtre intub on leur rpond avec un effort de diplomatie, *trop tard*), les antibiotiques ont un rle curatif.

Le slogan *les antibiotiques cest pas automatique* signifie simplement que les antibiotiques ne soignent pas tout de mme, le vaccin contre la covid ne va avoir aucun effet sur la grippe. Par contre, il est vrai que les vaccins contre la covid ont eu dexcellents rsultats contre la covid un peu moins bons depuis le variant delta, mais tout de mme trs bons (env. 90%).

Il faut aussi voir lefficacit du vaccin  deux niveaux : le niveau individuel (90% signifie que le risque de lattraper est divis par 10 mais reste non nul), et le niveau collectif (si cela contribue  rendre le taux de reproduction R < 1 suffisamment longtemps on peut radiquer lpidmie comme on la fait pour la variole, la polio et autres).

----------


## 23JFK

> Votre covid est un virus (donc une bactrie)


Non. Une bactrie est un organisme vivant monocellulaire parfaitement autonome qui se reproduit d'elle-mme par "clonage" et qui peut prendre un forme sporique pour survivre dans un environnement hostile. Un virus est un bout d'ARN ou ADN parfois circulaire avec parfois quelques enzymes, le tout encapsul dans une capside (coquille) qui a besoin d'infecter une cellule (les bactries ont aussi des virus qui les ciblent) afin de dtourner la machinerie interne de la cellule pour faire rpliquer son code et le faire bourgeonner  la surface de la cellule jusqu' puisement (mort) de cette dernire. Certains virus peuvent tout  fait sintgrer au code gntique de la cellule hte de l'organisme hte, en cela la technique adnovirale est douteuse quoiqu'en disent ses promoteurs. Un virus ne peut pas rester intgre trs longtemps dans un environnement hostile. Une bactrie peut tre dtruite par des mdicaments (et des virus, des phages, des molcules apoptophyses et tout ce qui peut dtruire une cellule ). Pour un virus, la capside est souvent bien plus rsiliente aux composs chimiques que les cellules de l'organisme infect, la solution anti-virale est le plus souvent de trouver un agrgant ou un anti-corps qui va se fixer sur les capsides pour les empcher de pouvoir elle-mmes se coller/fusionner aux cellules susceptibles d'tre infectes, c'est sur ce mcanisme de production d'antignes que repose la vaccination, la seule solution mdicamenteuse vraiment pertinente contre un virus est celle qui recours  des interfrons ou tout autre substance capable d'inhiber l'activit rplicative de l'ARN-ADN... Rarement des substances anodines.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir,




> Confondre virus et bactries vous discrdite. Un virus est un morceau de code gntique dans une coquille qui lui permet dentrer dans nos cellules qui vont alors le rpliquer. Une bactrie est une cellule complte capable de se dupliquer par elle mme. Rien  voir !


Je me coucherai moins bte  ::mrgreen:: 

Virus, toxine, bactrie ... bon aprs je ne suis pas mdecin ni pidmiologiste ou autre spcialiste de la sant ...




> Un vaccin et un antibiotique de mme. Le vaccin sert  entrainer nos anticorps et ces derniers luttent ensuite  contre le virus cibl. Les antibiotiques sont conus pour lutter directement les bactries vises. Ainsi, non seulement vaccins et antibiotiques ne visent pas les mmes affections, mais de plus les vaccins nont quun rle prventif (les patients contamins qui implorent une vaccination avant dtre intub on leur rpond avec un effort de diplomatie, *trop tard*), les antibiotiques ont un rle curatif.
> 
> Le slogan *les antibiotiques cest pas automatique* signifie simplement que les antibiotiques ne soignent pas tout de mme, le vaccin contre la covid ne va avoir aucun effet sur la grippe. Par contre, il est vrai que les vaccins contre la covid ont eu dexcellents rsultats contre la covid un peu moins bons depuis le variant delta, mais tout de mme trs bons (env. 90%).
> 
> Il faut aussi voir lefficacit du vaccin  deux niveaux : le niveau individuel (90% signifie que le risque de lattraper est divis par 10 mais reste non nul), et le niveau collectif (si cela contribue  rendre le taux de reproduction R < 1 suffisamment longtemps on peut radiquer lpidmie comme on la fait pour la variole, la polio et autres).





> Non. Une bactrie est un organisme vivant monocellulaire parfaitement autonome qui se reproduit d'elle-mme par "clonage" et qui peut prendre un forme sporique pour survivre dans un environnement hostile. Un virus est un bout d'ARN ou ADN parfois circulaire avec parfois quelques enzymes, le tout encapsul dans une capside (coquille) qui a besoin d'infecter une cellule (les bactries ont aussi des virus qui les ciblent) afin de dtourner la machinerie interne de la cellule pour faire rpliquer son code et le faire bourgeonner  la surface de la cellule jusqu' puisement (mort) de cette dernire. Certains virus peuvent tout  fait sintgrer au code gntique de la cellule hte de l'organisme hte, en cela la technique adnovirale est douteuse quoiqu'en disent ses promoteurs. Un virus ne peut pas rester intgre trs longtemps dans un environnement hostile. Une bactrie peut tre dtruite par des mdicaments (et des virus, des phages, des molcules apoptophyses et tout ce qui peut dtruire une cellule ). Pour un virus, la capside est souvent bien plus rsiliente aux composs chimiques que les cellules de l'organisme infect, la solution anti-virale est le plus souvent de trouver un agrgant ou un anti-corps qui va se fixer sur les capsides pour les empcher de pouvoir elle-mmes se coller/fusionner aux cellules susceptibles d'tre infectes, c'est sur ce mcanisme de production d'antignes que repose la vaccination, la seule solution mdicamenteuse vraiment pertinente contre un virus est celle qui recours  des interfrons ou tout autre substance capable d'inhiber l'activit rplicative de l'ARN-ADN... Rarement des substances anodines.


Trs intressant, Je me coucherai moins bte  ::mrgreen::

----------


## floyer

> Je suis par contre trs rserv sur l'usage attribu au PASS. La justification des sgrgations entre porteurs de PASS et non porteurs est trs litigieuse, fortement teinte d'arbitraire et risque de fluctuer au jour le jour. L'efficacit de ces sgrgations n'est pas dmontre, mme statistiquement.
> 
> Et de faon perverse, le message peru par nombre de personnes est que, disposant du PASS, je peux me lcher. Et la consquence est une meilleure propagation du virus. Paradoxalement, les dispositions associes au PASS sont susceptibles de stimuler l'apparition de vagues de contagion.
> 
> Je crains aussi que ces mesures soient de la gesticulation: il faut bien faire quelque chose. Il faut donc des mesures, que celles-ci soient tolrables. De plus, si elles ne sont pas appliques, on ne pourra rien reprocher aux politiques.


Rpondre  une personne rticente au PASS est difficile : certains sont anti-vax et dautres trouvent au contraire quil faut imposer la vaccination  tous ! (Cest une surprise que jai eu en discutant sur twitter)

La covid nous a priv  dune triple libert : se dplacer librement sans tre vaccins et en ayant accs  un service de soin non satur. (On peut manifester ou se rouler par terre, cela ne changera pas la situation, difficile de ngocier avec un SARS-Cov2).

Reste un choix politique :
1/ dplacement libre, sans vaccination mais services de soin saturs (lvolution exponentielle fait que multiplier les lits par 10 ne suffira trs probablement pas),
2/ dplacement libre avec vaccination
3/ dplacement contraint (voire confinement)

Avec le pass sanitaire, le pouvoir politique vise entre 2 et 3, au choix de chacun. Cela peut tre critiqu, surtout dans les modalits (calendrier, choix des lieux interdits aux non-vaccinns, etc), mais je pense quil faut se rappeler les hypothses imposes par le virus.  


Par contre, je te rejoins sur un point, lefficacit dune lutte contre le virus passe par un empilement de mesures qui se compltent faute de vaccins efficaces  100%, mme si 90% face au variant delta semble pas mal a priori.

Par contre, les mesures ont dj influer beaucoup de gens qui se sont rus sur les centres de vaccination, ce qui est une bonne chose pour lutter contre lpidmie.

----------


## onilink_

> Quand  "des vaccins aux technologies prouves" Sur les vaccins covid ? 
> - Tu plaisantes l ? 
> Elle est o ta technologie prouve ????


Les ARNm existaient bien avant les 'vaccins covid' actuels. Le principe reste le mme, et les effets sont connus, contrairement  ceux du covid (sans parler du soucis des variants, avec l'volution des effets de la maladie).

Si vous lisez l'anglais cet article de vulgarisation est trs intressant:
https://hackaday.com/2021/07/26/rna-...immune-system/

Sinon y a cet article qui explique le "code" du vaccin Pfizer, trs intressant aussi:
https://renaudguerin.net/posts/explo...er-sars-cov-2/

----------


## floyer

Pour poursuivre, je prciserais que lARNm du vaccin se dsagrge rapidement et na pas deffet  long terme cest heureux, nos cellules produisent naturellement de lARNm pour fonctionner !!

Leffet est la production de protine spike neutralise par nos anticorps. La question est vaut-il mieux une production contrle par le vaccin ou anarchique par le SARS-CoV2 ? !

La question est surtout le rapport bnfice / risque  et jusqu preuve du contraire, le vaccin est plus sr que le virus.

----------


## 23JFK

> ...


Je ne partage pas votre enthousiasme. Google vient  peine, grce  une IA, de russir de "prdire"  plus de 80% la forme finale d'une molcule aprs pissage et repliement. On est encore trs loin d'avoir la comprhension ncessaire pour se lancer sereinement  dans lindustrialisation des technologies de l'ingnierie gntique  des fins mdicales. Chaque individu produit un abondant set de molcules qui lui est propre qui n'auront pas ncessairement la mme fonction chez un autre. L est sans doute l'une des explications des effets secondaires indsirables, lesquels s'avrent nombreux et esprons-le mineurs et transitoires. De tous ceux de mon entourage vaccins, au moins 80% se sont plaints de crises douloureuses de type inflammatoires inusits, de mon point de vu, pour la comprhension qui est la mienne, c'est un risque inconsidr contre une promesse mensonger d'un retour  une vie normale, "vie normale" tant un concept trs subjectif puisque "ma vie normale" n'est pas de nature  m'exposer  ce type de virus alors que pour d'autres si.

L'excuse de la dsintgration rapide de l'ARN n'est pas vraiment valide. L'ARN n'est qu'un support inerte d'informations qui va l o des organites la dirige au gr de leurs activits. Un brin ARN peut tout  fait se retrouver dans le noyau cellulaire si il est pris en charge par une enzyme rtrotranscriptase qui se trouvait l "par hasard". Il sera intressant de voir dans les annes  venir si dans la population vaccine ne survient pas des crises chroniques de leurs effets indsirables.

----------


## Ryu2000

Avec les vaccins on est moins contagieux et on a moins de chance de faire des formes graves pendant un temps, mais a ne dure pas ternellement :
La vaccination Covid  lpreuve des faits. 2me partie : une mortalit indite



> Il est donc dj clair que la vaccination nest pas la solution miracle annonce pour endiguer lpidmie et que le chantage formul par lexcutif franais (vaccination gnrale ou reconfinement) est fond sur un mensonge. Un second mensonge rpt  plusieurs reprises tant par le prsident de la Rpublique, le premier Ministre que le ministre de la Sant (et dautres lus adoptant des postures sanitaires autoritaires,  limage du maire de Nice M. Estrosi) est probablement la prtendue quasi-disparition (  96% ) des formes svres de la Covid grce  la vaccination. En Isral, un des pays o la population est la plus vaccine au monde, les autorits viennent ainsi de dcider de fermer les frontires du pays aux touristes vaccins, *indiquant non seulement que la vaccination ne protge pas de la contamination et de la transmission, mais galement que la majorit des personnes hospitalises pour des formes graves sont dsormais des personnes vaccines.* Tout ceci suggre clairement quun gouffre spare le marketing des industriels (repris par la propagande politique) des ralits de sant publique. Et cest galement au fond de ce gouffre quest pour le moment oublie la question des effets indsirables les plus graves de la vaccination anti-covid, sujet de ce nouvel pisode.


Peut-tre qu'en se faisant vacciner tous les 3 mois a passerait, mais multiplier les doses c'est multiplier les risques.

----------


## zero_divide

Habituellement, je ne reviens pas aprs avoir crit que jabandonnais. Ceci non pas parce que je suis  court darguments, mais parce que le contradicteur me fait perdre mon temps. Mais ici, comme le sujet est grave et pressant, je reviens une dernire fois  la charge.

Commenons avec ceci :




> Non, a montre surtout que tu ne comprends pas comment fonctionnent les publications scientifiques et que tu ne comprend mme pas ce que je dis ou dformes mes propos.
> Je ne critique pas le contenu de la publi, je dis juste que je ne lui accorde pas la valeur d'une mta analyse, et contrairement  toi, jadmets ne pas tout comprendre.
> 
> Une publi scientifique ce n'est pas un saint graal ou une vrit absolue.
> Tous les chercheurs peuvent publier, dans des revues de plus ou moins bonne qualit (certaines acceptent tout), avec un travail plus ou moins correct.
> De nombreuses publications se contredisent assez souvent, c'est pour a que les mta analyses existent, mais aussi que link une publication sans expertise ce n'est jamais une bonne ide.


Tu cris exactement ce que jcrivais prcdemment,  savoir quen science a nest pas tout noir ni tout blanc *Donc les mta-analyses sont elles aussi concernes* Car oui, mme les mta-analyses se contredisent, et a relve du dogme que daffirmer quelles ne se contredisent pas, et a, a nest pas de la Science.

Par consquent, on ne peut dcemment pas affirmer a et l certaines choses sur la base des seules mta-analyses qui vont dans le sens qui nous arrange, surtout lorsquelles sont nombreuses  se contredire.

Cest plutt lobservation, la ralit du terrain qui devrait faire office de preuve et les dpartager. Cest dailleurs ainsi quon agit en Physique, et quon arrive  dterminer que certaines thories taient vraies ou non, mme lorsque lon aborde la question de la Physique Quantique.

Au passage, tu affirmes aussi ceci :



> contrairement  toi, jadmets ne pas tout comprendre.


Pourrais-tu me montrer o jaffirme tout comprendre ? Nulle part Dans les fait cest toi qui te comporte de la sorte.

Bref, continuons. Tu affirmes ceci :



> Non, a montre surtout que tu ne comprends pas comment fonctionnent les publications scientifiques et que tu ne comprend mme pas ce que je dis ou dformes mes propos.


a nest pas de ma faute si tu nes pas intelligible, donc fais des efforts pour exprimer convenablement tes penses en franais qui manquent de cohrence.

Parce que ce passage :



> Aucune ide de ce que vaut fortune journals, ni de la plausibilit de ce paper (*j'ai pas les comptences pour tout comprendre*),


entre en contradiction avec ce qui suit :



> mais un papier seul *ne vaut pas grand chose* face a une mta-analyse.


En effet, tu ne peux pas affirmer que quelque chose *ne vaut pas grand chose* (mme face  quoi que ce soit) *si tu nes pas capable dvaluer sa valeur dans son intgralit* car, comme tu lcris, tu es, au moins, en partie *incomptent*, en tout cas trop pour pouvoir juger.

Donc cest faux lorsque tu cris a :



> Je ne critique pas le contenu de la publi, je dis juste que je ne lui accorde pas la valeur d'une mta analyse


En effet, tu remets en cause de fait la valeur du contenu, car a nest pas une mta-analyse. De plus, le fait quune tude soit ou non une mta-analyse ne la rend pas plus ou moins fiable. Dailleurs tu cris mme ceci :




> Une publi scientifique ce n'est pas un saint graal ou une vrit absolue.


Ainsi, si une publication scientifique par nature nest pas le Saint-Graal, une mta-analyse ne lest pas non plus car par nature CEST une publication scientifique qui se base sur dautres tudes scientifiques.

Donc si on suit ton raisonnement :
- Tu affirmes accorder un niveau de confiance lev aux meta-analyses.
- Tu admets quune publication scientifique ne soit pas une vrit absolue, et par nature une mta-analyse est une publication scientifique qui se base sur des publications scientifiques.
- Les mta-analyses peuvent tre bidon, comme la publication foireuse du Lancet, de fait rien dtonnant car ce nest pas une vrit absolue, puisque cest une simple publication base sur dautres publications scientifiques.
- Tu admets ne pas avoir les comptences pour juger une tude qui remet en question une mta-analyse.
- Ltude bidon dans le Lancet que tu cites na pas t dtruite par une autre mta-analyse, mais par un jugement crique de scientifique qui ont dnonc la supercherie de manire trs simple en relevant les erreurs de mthodes et les biais, etc
- Mais tu juges une publication scientifique, qui annonce linverse sur un traitement, car a nest tout simplement pas une mta-analyse.

Dsol, mais il est vident que ton raisonnement est construit sur un ensemble dincohrence. Cest typiquement pour a que jabandonne, car mme si a peut donner limpression aux autres que lopposant  raison, a demande beaucoup de temps  le dmontrer.

Je rpte, malgr toutes ces contradictions, tu emploies *lexpression pjorative* "ne pas valoir grand chose face", donc tu mets un jugement de valeur, par consquent tu remets *de fait* en question le contenu de ltude que je tai suggr. Si tel ntait pas le cas, tu aurais simplement rpondu par : "je ne sais pas".

Bref, si tu nes pas capable de comprendre que tu est totalement incohrent, cest que soit :
- tu nas aucune base sur les raisonnements logiques,
- soit tu ne comprends pas le sens des mots et des expressions que tu emploies et donc des phrases que tu cris, auquel cas il mest totalement inutile de continuer de discuter avec toi.

Dans tous les cas, comme tu nas pas le contrle de ce que tu cris, tu reviendras toujours sur ce que tu as affirm, nous enfermant alors dans un dbat sans fin. Et cest pour a que jabandonne face  des gens comme toi, car je perds mon temps.

Je rpte ici un seul point pour que tu comprennes : comme tu affirmes ne pas avoir les comptences pour tout comprendre, tu ne peux pas juger directement ou indirectement de la valeur intrinsque de ltude que je tai suggr en crivant ceci : *"ne pas valoir grand chose face"*, dautant plus que tu admets quune mta-analyse, qui par nature est une tude et donc pas une vrit absolue, peut tre foireuse.

Ensuite, l tu tenfonces dans tes contradictions de manire assez curieuse :



> Si la mta analyse qu'ils critiquent souffre de problmes vidents, elle devrait se faire retirer. C'est exactement ce qui s'est pass avec une tude contre la chloroquine et qui a fait un petit scandale avec le The Lancet.
> https://www.lemonde.fr/sciences/arti...3_1650684.html
> 
>  eux de faire une nouvelle mta analyse, avec des donnes mises  jour, et de russir  la faire publier par un vrai publisher. Ensuite on en reparlera, mais l il ne s'agit que d'une tude parmi tant d'autres.
> 
> D'ailleurs, pour se faire une ide d'une publi scientifique:
> - vrifier le publisher, certains publishers sont une valeur bien plus sure que d'autres, car le travail de peer reviewing et analyse est bien plus exigeant. Certaines revues laissent juste tout passer
> - vrifier le nombre de citations de la publi, a peut aider a montrer si elle est connue/reconnue par la communaut scientifique
> - vrifier les sources/citations de la dite publi, si tout est bas sur des publi qui ne respectent pas ces critres de qualit la publi n'est probablement pas de bonne qualit elle mme
> ...


Je te rappelle que tu as cris a :



> *Simple question, quelle confiance tu accordes  des mta analyses?*
> 
> Car pour quelqu'un qui  peur des effets secondaires du vaccin, tu devrais te pencher sur la chloroquine et lazithromycine.
> En plus de ne pas soigner le covid, les effets secondaires sont loin d'tre anecdotiques.
> Et justement, des mta analyses ont t publies depuis un moment  ce sujet.
> 
> *Je suis vraiment tonn, et pas dans le bon sens, que la chloroquine puisse encore faire dbat...*
> 
> Pour l'ivermectine je suis  peu prs sur qu'on est dans le mme genre de remde pas efficace, sinon on l'utiliserait  grande chelle (ou alors il n'a pas encore t approuv).


Passons sur les approximations du genre "je suis  peu prs sr".

Si par nature les mta-analyses sont des tudes qui ne sont pas des vrits absolues, pourquoi les considrer plus que les autres tudes qui les dnoncent ? *Si ces mta-analyses sont falsifiables et quil faille attendre quon les dnonce, pourquoi devrais-je leur accorder 100% de ma confiance ? Et donc pourquoi ttonner que certaines personnes doutent encore de linefficacit suppose des traitements contre la COVID19 ? Tu dcris pourtant les limites dun systme sur lequel tu bases pourtant tes certitudes (je ne vais pas une fois encore cit le passage) Une fois encore tu nes pas cohrent dans ton raisonnement.*

La seule "grosse tude" qui faisait autorit et qui remettait soit disant en question lhydroxychloroquine et l'azithromycine ctait ce torchon publi dans le Lancet, le New England Journal of Medicine (NEJM) etc Pourtant The Lancet et le New England Journal of Medicine (NEJM) sont des revues scientifiques soit disant prestigieuses, etc. Et pour rappel, cest entre autres le Professeur Raout qui a rvl la supercherie

Donc ta liste que tu cites pour vrifier la validit dune tude est bidon car a na pas empch  cette mta-analyse de faire un temps autorit parmi une bonne partie de la communaut scientifique au point o lOMS a abandonn ces essais, comme lANSM (la France). *Et a ne se limite pas  cette seule tude publie  The Lancet et le New England Journal of Medicine (NEJM)*.

Une petite recherche sur Google te montrera quil y a dautres cas moins connus, mais tout aussi pitoyables. Le documentaire que je conseillais "La fabrique de l'ignorance" disponible ici : https://boutique.arte.tv/detail/la-f...-de-lignorance rsume certains cas dcole.

*Contrairement  toi, je ne fais pas une confiance aveugle  qui que ce soit ou  quoi que ce soit, au point daccumuler les contradictions dans mon raisonnement.* Il y a des conflits dintrts, etc qui font que mme une revue prestigieuse nest pas fiable  100%.

Ensuite, lautre grosse tude cite en France est trs suspecte, et une fois encore France Soir en parle :
- https://www.francesoir.fr/societe-sa...se-sont-tombes

Cette tude est donc manifestement trs biaise, mais trangement aucun mdia main stream en France ne la remet en cause. trangement, personne na vraiment attaqu larticle de France Soir, ceci avec des arguments solides autre quen taxant le journal de "complotiste"

Donc dun ct tu avances comme contre argument les mta-analyses et tu ttonnes que certaines personnes doutent encore de linefficacit du traitement de lhydroxychloroquine et l'azithromycine, et ensuite tu fais celui qui les prend avec des pincettes et met en avant le "petit" (comme tu lcris) scandale du Lancet qui est une catastrophe, mais cest vite oublier que :
- lautre grosse tude cite en France (prcite et "discrdite" par France Soir) est celle dirige par des profils pour le moins douteux, dont certains ne dclarent pas les conflits dintrts, tandis que dautres publient dans Frontier, considre comme prdatrice ;
- dautres tudes  linternationale montre lefficacit de traitement  base dhydroxychloroquine, etc.
- que penser de chercheurs de pacotille qui nont rien dautre  faire que faire de fausses tudes par gaminerie ? https://www.francesoir.fr/opinions-t...re-la-Covid-19 Nont-ils rien de mieux  faire ? Devrais-je accorder un quelconque crdit  ces clowns ?

Donc si ltude que jai suggre est suspecte notamment car considre comme prdatrice, alors que penser de celle porte par Thibault Fiolet and co alors que certains des auteurs de ltude publient dans ce genre de revue ?

Jen remets une couche, pour que tu comprennes bien que cest de toi que vient le problme, je remets juste ce passage :




> *Et justement, des mta analyses ont t publies depuis un moment  ce sujet.*
> *Je suis vraiment tonn, et pas dans le bon sens, que la chloroquine puisse encore faire dbat...*


Et peut quelques messages plus loin :



> Si la mta analyse qu'ils critiquent souffre de problmes vidents, elle devrait se faire retirer. C'est exactement ce qui s'est pass avec une tude contre la chloroquine et qui a fait un petit scandale avec le The Lancet.
> https://www.lemonde.fr/sciences/arti...3_1650684.html
> 
>  eux de faire une nouvelle mta analyse, avec des donnes mises  jour, et de russir  la faire publier par un vrai publisher. Ensuite on en reparlera, mais l il ne s'agit que d'une tude parmi tant d'autres.


Bref, il est donc tout naturel de se mfier de ces chercheurs car parmi eux se cache des rapaces, menteurs et manipulateurs, attirs par le prestige et largent tout cela sous la coupole corruptrice des Big Pharma. Pourtant tu ttonnes Malheureusement, la Science est depuis longtemps pervertie en occident, mais cela semble difficile  admettre pour certains. Ils prfrent croire que cest juste digne de lItalie, des pays de lEst ou plus encore des pays africains et asiatiques

Une petite mention pour Pfitzer :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pfizer...0publicitaires.



> En 2012, Pfizer est condamn  une amende de 60 millions de dollars pour la corruption de mdecins et de reprsentants de gouvernement, afin dy accrotre ses affaires et ses ventes, pendant la dcennie se terminant en 2006. La condamnation porte sur des pots-de-vin en Chine, Rpublique tchque, Italie, Serbie, Bulgarie, Croatie, Kazakhstan et Russie.


Je rpte, si une tude nest pas le Saint-Graal, et donc une mta-analyse non plus, pourquoi stonner de ne pas croire les auteurs sur parole (sans parler de certains profils qui ninspirent pas confiance) ? Surtout lorsque dautres tudes bien plus nombreuses  linternational disent le contraire ? Les occidentaux auraient-ils le monopole de la vrit avec leurs conflits dintrts, leurs corruptions systmiques, etc ?

Je le rpte, en Science, rien nest tout blanc ou tout noir, est beaucoup de travaux se contredisent. Cest dailleurs ce qui fait la science

De plus, pour quune meta-analyse soit fiable  100% il faudrait que les auteurs de celle-ci et de chaque tude sur laquelle elle se base le soient, alors que ces auteurs ne sont que des humains avec des biais, des conflits dintrts, des croyances dogmatiques en leur connaissance, etc.

Ainsi, comment faire confiance aveuglement  des chercheurs majoritairement motivs non pas par la recherche en elle-mme, mais des points sigaps qui rapportent de largent  leur laboratoire (dont les plus gros sont  lorigine de scandales en tout genre dont de corruption), ou dans le public leur permet de devenir professeur, agrg, etc, pour dfendre leurs thses, bref pour permettre  terme daccder  un statut social, ce  quoi sajoute les conflits dintrts

Tous ne sont pas comme cela certes, mais nous vivons en occident selon des valeurs ultra librales, et donc individualistes, qui motivent la russite personnelle. Rien dtonnant de voir la corruption sinstaller.

Ds lors, il faut accepter le fait que tout le monde ne soit pas daccord, et arrter de stonner que tout le monde ne leur donne pas leur entire confiance. Pour information, le scandale du Mediator est aussi d aux mta-analyses qui ne laissait rien voir, alors que la ralit du terrain tait tout autre, mais aussi  cause des laboratoires Servier qui cachait la vrit.

Mme le principe de mtas-analyses ne fait pas lunanimit dans le monde scientifique. Certains osent mme dire quelles ont adoptes voir imposes comme mthode foireuse par les laboratoires pharmaceutiques,  leur avantage car elles noient les aspects ngatifs

Pour finir, je nai jamais affirm que cette tude du fortunejournals.com que jai suggre tait viable et fiable. Je dois admettre ctait un pige de ma part. Jai simplement suggre ltude pour voir  quel point tu continuerais  ajouter des incohrences. Et a a bien march, tu tes enfonc dans tes contradictions.

En rsum, tu bases tes certitudes sur des lments trs versatile, alors que moi je me montre, au vu des vnements et du contexte, naturellement suspicieux

Est-ce que a mempche de vivre heureux ? Non. Est-ce que jimpose ma vision des choses ? Non. Jexpose simplement mon point de vu et je relve objectivement des incohrences. Rien dautre. Et cest donc tout naturellement que je revendique le principe de prcaution.

Aprs, chacun voit midi  sa porte.

----------


## onilink_

Vu que tu as du mal  me comprendre, pour rsumer :

- une tude scientifique et une mta analyse ne sont PAS la mme chose, ils n'ont PAS le mme niveau de preuve. Une mta analyse bien faite et valide a un niveau de crdibilit beaucoup beaucoup plus important

- une tude ou une mta analyse comportant des erreurs importantes se fera retirer par un publisher qui fait bien son travail, c'est ce qui s'est pass avec the lancet, et c'est aussi pour a qu'on peut leur faire confiance

- tu me link une tude trs probablement bidon qui essaye de dmontrer le *contraire* total de ce qu'une mta analyse prouve a conclu, le tout dans un journal connu pour tre un predatory publisher, et tu t'tonnes que je ne lui fasse pas confiance??

- les tudes bidon sont un moyen trs utilis pour semer le doute chez les gens et faire preuve dautorit, c'est vieux comme le monde, et c'est ce qui nourrit les predatory publishers

----------


## pierre++

Exemple Isral o le passe "sanitaire" et la vaccination ont t trs largement accepts aprs une bonne propagande:
_"around 90% of newly infected people over the age of 50 are fully  vaccinated"_
https://www.jpost.com/breaking-news/...-israel-674084

Il n'y a plus qu' attendre, ce sera bientt le cas en France  ::(:

----------


## Ryu2000

> ont t trs largement accepts aprs une bonne propagande:


Aujourd'hui, en israel, il y a des manifestations contre le retour du passe sanitaire.
J'ai pas trouv des masses de sources pour l'instant :
Israel: protests against renewed Covid restrictions as cases hit highest in months

Ils commencent la troisime dose :
Pionnier face au Covid, Isral se lance dans la troisime dose de vaccin



> Confront  une hausse des cas lis au variant delta, lEtat hbreu entame une campagne de troisime dose pour les plus de 60 ans. Et *rtablit le pass sanitaire*.


Bon aprs on peut toujours dire que si aujourd'hui, l-bas, il y a plus de vaccins qui font des formes graves que des nons vaccins, c'est parce que tous les fragiles (obse, immunodprims, vieux, etc) ont t vaccins il y a longtemps.
L'autre truc c'est qu'il y a beaucoup plus de gens vaccins que de gens non-vaccins, si il y avait 100% de vaccins, 100% des formes graves viendraient des gens vaccins.

Les laboratoire vont peut-tre sortir des nouveaux vaccins, mais ils auront toujours un train de retard :
Vaccin : Pfizer teste une mise  jour contre le variant Delta et une 3e dose  prometteuse 



> BioNTech et Pfizer ont annonc des rsultats  prometteurs  sur une 3e dose de leur vaccin contre la maladie Covid-19. Ce  booster  serait particulirement efficace contre le variant Delta. Mais les entreprises dveloppent aussi *une nouvelle formule, spcifiquement adapte  ce variant*.


Le temps de dvelopper les vaccins, un autre variant posera problme...

----------


## Christian_B

> Le temps de dvelopper les vaccins, un autre variant posera problme...


Tout de mme la connaissance de ces virus s'amliore et on peut esprer que des vaccins  plus large champ d'action ou des traitements efficaces finissent par tre produits.

En attendant, le problme vient de ce que des milliards de personnes ne sont pas vaccines pour de mauvaises raisons, notamment refus cynique d'appliquer les mesures (pourtant prvues) facilitant l'accs aux licences en cas d'urgence et le mauvais tat de nombreux systmes de sant.
Cela nous condamne tous  vivre des annes avec de nombreux variants du virus, le nombre de mutations tant en gros proportionnel au nombre de virus en situation de se propager.

Paradoxalement certaines personnes se plaignent malgr l'urgence que les vaccins soient mis en service trop vite et semblent prfrer beaucoup de victimes tout de suite  des risques ultrieurs trs hypothtiques, surtout pour les vaccins  ARN.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tout de mme la connaissance de ces virus s'amliore et on peut esprer que des vaccins  plus large champ d'action ou des traitements efficaces finissent par tre produits.


Pour la grippe ils n'y sont jamais arriv et a fait des dcennies qu'ils essaient.
Chaque anne il y a plusieurs souches qui circulent en parallle, les vaccins ne peuvent pas lutter contre toutes et il est impossible d'anticiper les futurs variations.




> Cela nous condamne tous  vivre des annes avec de nombreux variants du virus, le nombre de mutations tant en gros proportionnel au nombre de virus en situation de se propager.


Il n'y a pas de raison d'avoir peur de ce virus, la plupart des infects sont asymptomatiques. Aujourd'hui il y a beaucoup de vacciner qui font circuler le virus, la plupart d'entre eux ignorent compltement qu'ils sont malades.
Cela dit  force de se faire infecter (et/ou vacciner) le systme immunitaire devient de plus en plus apte  se dfendre.

Pourquoi un taux de vaccination lev peut paradoxalement favoriser l'mergence de variants rsistants ?



> Lorsqu'une majeure partie de la population est vaccine, en particulier la fraction  haut risque de la population (les personnes ges et celles prsentant des pathologies sous-jacentes), les dcideurs et les individus sont tents de revenir aux directives pr-pandmiques et aux comportements propices  un taux lev de transmission du virus , mettent en garde les auteurs. Or, c'est justement le moment le plus propice  l'mergence de variants rsistants, en raison du phnomne de  pression de slection  : *plus le nombre de personnes vaccines augmente, plus l'avantage comptitif des souches rsistantes au vaccin s'accrot.* C'est d'ailleurs ce qui se passe avec le variant Delta : confront  une part toujours plus importante de personnes immunises, il a d dcupler sa capacit de transmission pour continuer  se propager au mme rythme.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

L ou cela commence a casser les pieds avec le covid, pour un grippe, gastro , ou autre maladie bnigne on va en faire un foin . Doit on mettre en quarantaine celui qui a une simple gastro ou grippe ou tourista ?  ::?: 

A un moment , on en fait de trop , beaucoup de trop . 

tre gripp n'a jamais empch de prendre l'avion ou le train ... le covid lui si  ::?:  Avec le temps le Covid sera rtrograd comme les grippes et autres joyeusets. Juste tre patient.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Fausse bonne nouvelle : le code source de TousAntiCovid Verif publi, mais...*
*il est incomplet et pire encore, sous licence propritaire*

*Dans une tentative de calmer les critiques sur le manque de transparence et les ventuels problmes de scurit de TousAntiCovid-Verif, IN Groupe a annonc la publication du code source de l'application mobile de vrification des passes sanitaires. Mais il y a un problme : le code source est incomplet et pire encore, il est sous licence propritaire, un cocktail parfait pour rendre furieuses bon nombre de personnes.*

IN Groupe ne fera pas mieux que ce qu'il en tait il y a un an pour StopCovid, le prdcesseur de TousAntiCovid. Aprs plusieurs mois d'attente injustifie, il a enfin rpondu  la demande de la CNIL de publier le code source de TousAntiCovid Verif. Mais  encore une fois, ils jouent la carte de la comdie scuritaire burlesque , s'insurge un internaute dans une srie de tweets.  Une dception pour ceux qui s'attendaient  une vraie dmarche open source et transparente , estime ce dernier.


Adoptant l'attitude des partisans de la scurit par l'obscurit (paradigme de scurit propre aux diteurs de logiciels propritaires), IN Groupe explique en effet ds le dbut qu'ils ont publi uniquement certaines parties du code source pour des raisons de scurit :  Le code publi contient l'ensemble des rgles de gestion des modes lite et dtaill. Les lments de code relatifs  l'activation du mode tendu sont volontairement omis de cette publication pour des raisons de scurit , lit-on dans le dpt GitLab de l'application TousAntiCovid-Verif.

Les raisons de scurit en question ne sont pas explicites,  mais elles sont de toute faon ridicules , poursuit l'internaute dans sa srie de tweets, estimant que n'importe qui peut lire toutes les donnes du QR Code du passe sanitaire ou activer le mode tendu sur TousAntiCovid Verif avec trs peu de moyens et de connaissances. Il profite pour exposer les failles et les signes d'amateurisme de l'application :  N'importe qui peut crer un clone de TousAntiCovid Verif qui aspire les donnes des passes en tche de fond. D'ailleurs, l'activation mme du mode tendu n'a rien d'exceptionnellement dissimul : il suffit de scanner un QR Code qui encode un JWT sign [par IN Groupe] , dit-il.  De plus, d'autres parties du code source sont caviardes sans raison, comme la cl publique qui permet de vrifier la signature des JWT d'activation du mode tendu, l'URL et le jeton d'accs  leur API. On peut retrouver ces valeurs en 5 minutes dans l'APK .

Ce serait donc absurde qu'IN Groupe refuse de publier le code complet sous prtexte de ne pas vouloir mettre en pril la scurit du systme. N'y a-t-il pas de solutions plus efficaces que la scurit par l'obscurit ? Il est aussi regrettable que le repo soit hberg sur le GitLab de l'INRIA, qu'on ne puisse donc ouvrir des tickets que sur invitation et que les pull requests soient compltement fermes.

Comme si cela n'tait pas suffisant, IN Groupe a publi le code source sous une licence propritaire qui interdit notamment les forks et la redistribution des sources.  Une usine  gaz juridique plutt qu'une licence simple, libre et transparente , estime l'internaute. Ce dernier  trouve par ailleurs assez cocasse (pour ne pas dire culott) qu'ils demandent le respect d'une licence aussi complexe qu'absurde alors qu'eux-mmes ne respectent pas les licences open source bien moins contraignantes des bibliothques incluses dans TousAntiCovid Verif .

Bref, la publication du code source de TousAntiCovid Verif est juste une fausse bonne nouvelle. Peut-on justifier le fait de publier un tel code partiellement et en plus sous licence propritaire quand on sait qu'ailleurs, en Suisse par exemple, l'application similaire est entirement libre et open source et que toutes les contributions extrieures sont acceptes ?

Sources : Twitter, Dpt GitLab de lINRIA

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Publier partiellement le code source de TousAntiCovid Verif et sous licence propritaire, quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  L'UE s'apprte  dvoiler un portefeuille numrique adapt  la vie post-Covid pour permettre aux citoyens d'accder aux services publics et privs en ligne
 ::fleche::  Covid-19 : accord trouv sur le passe sanitaire europen, il sera disponible sur smartphone, mais aussi en version papier
 ::fleche::  L'adoption de l'IA par les entreprises en Europe acclre par la COVID, mais seules 27 % l'ont effectivement dploy dans le cadre de leurs activits, selon IBM

----------


## setni

> Une usine  gaz juridique plutt qu'une licence simple, libre et transparente


Toute l'administration Franaise est une usine  gaz, donc rien de nouveau sous le soleil

----------


## Invit

la licence est de toute faon de base nulle et non-avenue, donc on peut ne pas en tenir compte.
dj pour les librairies qu'ils utilisent, dont les licences sont incompatibles, soit la licence n'est pas valable soit le droit de publication de l'app ne l'est pas, et il me semble qu'elle est publie.
et ensuite parce que lgalement, tout code d'une app publique produit (et mme plus: dit) par une administration publique est aujourd'hui de facto public...
de ce que j'en sais, on pourrait "sans soucis" les faire plier par les tribunaux, avec des prcdents comme l'histoire du calculateur dimpts.

----------


## Uther

> la licence est de toute faon de base nulle et non-avenue, donc on peut ne pas en tenir compte.
> dj pour les librairies qu'ils utilisent, dont les licences sont incompatibles, soit la licence n'est pas valable soit le droit de publication de l'app ne l'est pas, et il me semble qu'elle est publie.


Tu peux dtailler ce point l parce que je ne vois pas quelle bibliothque incompatible avec une utilisation dans un logiciel propritaire ils auraient utilis.

----------


## Invit

> Tu peux dtailler ce point l parce que je ne vois pas quelle bibliothque incompatible avec une utilisation dans un logiciel propritaire ils auraient utilis.


Relis l'article ? C'est lui qui en parle, pas moi. Je ne vais pas dtailler un point que je n'ai pas moi-mme dvelopp et/ou sourc...
J'abonde en son sens et rajoute un argument diffrent sur la lgitimit de la chose.

----------


## Uther

> Relis l'article ? C'est lui qui en parle, pas moi. Je ne vais pas dtailler un point que je n'ai pas moi-mme dvelopp et/ou sourc...
> J'abonde en son sens et rajoute un argument diffrent sur la lgitimit de la chose.


En effet, je ne prend habituelement pas la peine de lire les commentaires de personnes sur Twitter non identifiable qui n'ont aucune valeur s'ils ne sont pas vrifiable. a devient malheureusement une triste habitude des articles du site. Avant de colporter des rumeurs d'action illgales, un minimum de vrification de la source ne ferait pas de mal quand on prtend crire un article.

L'avis d'un twitos lambda, c'est a peu prs aussi fiable pour moi que l'avis de Tonton Jeanmi sur le Covid.

----------


## solstyce39

Et encore, parler des appli est une chose, mais quid des parties serveurs ? 
Quelles donnes sont stockes ? combien de temps ? partages avec qui ? 

Perso c'est plus a qui me questionne.

----------


## Uther

A priori c'est gr par une socit qui appartient au gouvernement qui a de toute faon dj normment plus d'informations personnelles sur toi que tout a. 
Si tu as peur de a, tu devrais avoir encore plus peur de dclarer tes impts, de payer tes cotisations sociales, de l'assurance maladie, d'inscrire tes enfants  l'cole, de toucher n'importe quelle prestation sociale, ...

----------


## escartefigue

> Toute l'administration Franaise est une usine  gaz, donc rien de nouveau sous le soleil


J'ai le sentiment pour avoir pass toute ma carrire dans le priv, que les grandes entreprises prives n'ont rien  envier  l'administration sur ce chapitre.
Plutt que tomber dans le strotype public/priv, je crois que c'est surtout la taille des organisations qui provoque les lourdeurs, les lenteurs et la complexit.

----------


## Uther

> Ici l'auteur du thread cit en source.


Pourriez vous prciser le point du non respect des licences open source des bibliothques incluses dans TousAntiCovid Verif ?
Il me me semble pas avoir vu de bibliothques dont l'usage serait interdit dans un produit propritaire.

----------


## gilbsgilbs

> Pourriez vous prciser le point du non respect des licences open source des bibliothques incluses dans TousAntiCovid Verif ?
> Il me me semble pas avoir vu de bibliothques dont l'usage serait interdit dans un produit propritaire.


IANAL, mais les textes des licences MIT,  Apache 2.0 et MPL 2.0 requirent clairement qu'une copie du texte des licences (ou d'une notice) soit distribue dans les travaux drivs, les sources compiles, etc Que l'application soit propritaire ou pas. C'est pour cette raison que des bibliothques/plugins comme AboutLibraries (ou l'quivalent propritaire des Play services) existent.

Maintenant que les sources sont (partiellement) publies et que le README indique les licences, c'est probablement un peu plus litigieux (par exemple il y a des cas d'exemption avec la APL 2.0), mais aucun lien vers ces sources n'existe dans la version actuelle de TousAntiCovid Verif distribue sur le Play Store, il me semble donc raisonnable de considrer que les licences open-source ne sont toujours pas respectes.

Par exemple Google a l'air de considrer que c'est ncessaire pour les Play Services :




> Google Play services sometimes includes, or depends upon, open source libraries. To comply with the license requirements of open source libraries, you as a developer are responsible for appropriately displaying the notices for the open source libraries that your app uses.


https://developers.google.com/android/guides/opensource

----------


## Darkzinus

> J'ai le sentiment pour avoir pass toute ma carrire dans le priv, que les grandes entreprises prives n'ont rien  envier  l'administration sur ce chapitre.
> Plutt que tomber dans le strotype public/priv, je crois que c'est surtout la taille des organisations qui provoque les lourdeurs, les lenteurs et la complexit.


Tout  fait d'accord !

----------


## floyer

> Bonjour, 
> 
> L ou cela commence a casser les pieds avec le covid, pour un grippe, gastro , ou autre maladie bnigne on va en faire un foin . Doit on mettre en quarantaine celui qui a une simple gastro ou grippe ou tourista ? 
> 
> A un moment , on en fait de trop , beaucoup de trop . 
> 
> tre gripp n'a jamais empch de prendre l'avion ou le train ... le covid lui si  Avec le temps le Covid sera rtrograd comme les grippes et autres joyeusets. Juste tre patient.


Toi tu as cru le clbre docteur qui parlait dune maladie qui ne fait pas plus de morts que les accidents de trottinette

Non srieusement, cest une maladie qui a rendu 7000 lits de ranimation occups simultanment en France et 30 000 hospitaliss (jusquau premier confinement qui vitait de devoir aller au del ou faute de moyens, de faire un tri - et donc des morts supplmentaires).

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Toi tu as cru le clbre docteur qui parlait dune maladie qui ne fait pas plus de morts que les accidents de trottinette


Absolument pas . "Saint Raoult" est un charlatant ...  . 




> Non srieusement, cest une maladie qui a rendu 7000 lits de ranimation occups simultanment en France et 30 000 hospitaliss (jusquau premier confinement qui vitait de devoir aller au del ou faute de moyens, de faire un tri - et donc des morts supplmentaires).


Dans les nombreuses tudes sur les variants, elle ont pu trs bien toutes (je dis bien toutes) , faire fausses routes .

Tous les variants sont en sommes aussi mortels et autant contagieux les uns que les autres .

Les pics pidmiques en sommes , c'est le "centre de gravit" de lpidmie qui se dplace ...  Ville A puis ville B puis ville C ... 

Je ne serais pas tonn , que les pronostics des scientifiques soient balays  l'automne. Une pidmie lente  se dplacer .

----------


## floyer

Difficile de faire des pronostics on a dun ct un variant delta plus contagieux (avec un taux de reproduction qui a atteint 2 alors quavant ce taux culminait  1,5), mais dun autre ct, une campagne de vaccination qui vise  diminuer ce taux. Lun dans lautre, bien malin qui pourra extrapoler dici quelques mois.

----------


## Olivier Famien

*France : le Conseil constitutionnel valide lextension du passe sanitaire,* 
*mais censure plusieurs dispositions comme lobligation pour les salaris en CDD de prsenter un justificatif sanitaire au risque de se faire licencier*

*Fin juillet, lAssemble nationale franaise a adopt plusieurs mesures censes donner plus de force  ltat franais pour lutter contre la COVID-19. Parmi ces mesures, lon a entre autres lextension du passe sanitaire  divers lieux, la vaccination obligatoire des soignants et lisolement des cas positifs au covid-19 pendant dix jours. Ces mesures qui ont t contestes par plus dune centaine de dputs et snateurs ont t portes devant le Conseil constitutionnel qui vient de rendre sa dcision. Au grand dam des rfractaires, la loi pour lextension du passe sanitaire a t valide. Toutefois, certaines dispositions ont t expurges de cette loi.*

Parmi les points contests et qui ont t valids par le Conseil Constitutionnel figuraient les dispositions ci-dessous :

*Validation de lobligation de prsenter un passe sanitaire pour accder  certains lieux, tablissements, services ou vnements*

En parcourant la loi adopte par lAssemble nationale, il est dit que le Premier ministre peut subordonner laccs du public  certains lieux, tablissements, services ou vnements o se droulent certaines activits,  la prsentation, soit du rsultat dun examen de dpistage virologique ne concluant pas  une contamination par la covid-19, soit dun justificatif de statut vaccinal concernant la covid-19, soit dun certificat de rtablissement  la suite dune contamination par la covid-19. En sus,  compter du 30 aot 2021, cette mesure peut tre rendue applicable aux personnes qui interviennent dans ces lieux, tablissements, services ou vnements.

Pour de nombreux dputs et snateurs, il nest daucun intrt de conditionner laccs aux grands magasins et centres commerciaux et aux transports publics  la prsentation dun  passe sanitaire . Largument mis en avant par ces derniers est que ces dispositions auraient des effets disproportionns par rapport  lobjectif, ce qui pourrait porter atteinte  la libert daller et de venir, au droit du respect de la vie prive et au droit dexpression collective des ides et des opinions.

Aprs analyse, Le Conseil constitutionnel juge que bien que cette mesure soit susceptible de porter atteinte aux droits susmentionns, elle nest aucunement non conforme  la constitution, car :

elle permet aux pouvoirs publics de protger la sant en leur permettant de prendre des mesures visant  limiter la propagation de lpidmie de covid-19 ;son application est limite dans le temps, cest--dire  partir de la date dentre en vigueur jusquau 15 novembre 2021, date   laquelle le lgislateur a estim quun risque important de propagation de lpidmie existait en raison de lapparition de nouveaux variants du virus plus contagieux ;elle circonscrit lobligation de prsentation de justificatifs sanitaires  des lieux dans lesquels lactivit exerce prsente un risque de diffusion du virus :
dans les services et tablissements de sant, sociaux et mdico-sociaux, la loi exige un  passe sanitaire  seulement aux seules personnes accompagnant ou rendant visite aux personnes accueillies dans ces services et tablissements, ainsi qu celles qui y sont accueillies pour des soins programms. Cela signifie que la mesure ne freine pas laccs aux soins ;dans les grands magasins et centres commerciaux, cette mesure garantit laccs des personnes aux biens et services de premire ncessit ainsi quaux moyens de transport accessibles dans lenceinte de ces magasins et centres ;sagissant des dplacements de longue distance par transports publics interrgionaux, le lgislateur a exclu que ces mesures sappliquent  en cas durgence faisant obstacle  lobtention du justificatif requis  ;dans les diffrents lieux, il est possible de prsenter, en dehors du passe sanitaire, un justificatif de statut vaccinal, un rsultat dexamen de dpistage virologique ne concluant pas  une contamination ou dun certificat de rtablissement  la suite dune contamination ;le contrle du document ncessaire pour accder  un lieu, tablissement, service ou vnement ne peut tre ralis que par les forces de lordre ou par les exploitants de ces lieux, tablissements, services ou vnements. En outre, la prsentation de ces documents est ralise sous une forme ne permettant pas de connatre  la nature du document dtenu  et ne saccompagne dune prsentation de documents didentit que lorsque ceux-ci sont exigs par des agents des forces de lordre ;

Au regard de tous ces avantages, le Conseil constitutionnel a valid cette disposition.

 
* Validation de lobligation pour les exploitants et professionnels deffectuer des contrles* 

Selon la loi adopte par les dputs et snateurs en juillet dernier, lexploitant dun lieu ou dun tablissement ou le professionnel responsable dun vnement doit contrler la dtention par ses clients dun _ passe sanitaire _, sous format papier ou numrique. Pour cette mesure, plusieurs dputs et snateurs ont argu quen faisant peser sur les acteurs conomiques lobligation de contrler laccs aux lieux quils exploitent, cela imposerait des moyens humains et matriels supplmentaires importants. Ces hommes de loi ajoutent galement que les peines imposes en cas de manquements seraient disproportionnes. Nous prcisons que la loi adopte stipule que lexploitant ou le professionnel peut tre condamn  un an demprisonnement et  9 000 euros damende en cas de constat dun manquement ayant fait lobjet dune mise en demeure  plus de trois reprises au cours dune priode de quarante-cinq jours.

Aprs analyse, le Conseil des sages juge que _ sil peut en rsulter une charge supplmentaire pour les exploitants, la vrification de la situation de chaque client peut tre mise en uvre en un temps bref_ . Par ailleurs, il estime que _ les peines institues ne sont pas manifestement disproportionnes_ . En dfinitive, cette mesure a t valide.

*Validation de lobligation de vacciner les soignants*

En dehors, de ces points, le Conseil constitutionnel a galement valid lobligation pour les soignants de se faire vacciner contre la cCvid-19. Les soignants ont jusquau 15 septembre 2021 pour justifier  de ladministration dau moins une des doses requises   sous rserve de prsenter le rsultat, pour sa dure de validit, de lexamen de dpistage virologique ne concluant pas  une contamination par le covid-19 , et jusquau 15 octobre pour prsenter un schma vaccinal dtaill.

Enfin, linstitution a aussi valid lobligation du passe sanitaire pour les visiteurs et les patients non urgents dans les tablissements de sant et maisons de retraite tant que ces derniers ne font pas _ obstacle  laccs aux soins _. Cela signifie que la dcision reviendra au personnel de ces tablissements de dterminer si vous faites obstacle ou pas  laccs aux soins.

*Plusieurs dispositions de la loi censures*

Dans sa disposition premire, la loi adopte prvoyait que lemployeur peut rompre le contrat  dure dtermine (CDD) ou de mission dun salari qui ne prsente pas les justificatifs, certificat ou rsultat requis pour lobtention du _ passe sanitaire _. Mais selon le Conseil constitutionnel, en instaurant une obligation de prsentation dun  passe sanitaire  pour les salaris sous contrat  dure dtermine ou de mission, tout en ne touchant pas aux salaris en contrat  dure indtermine (CDI), cela conduirait  une diffrence de traitement entre les salaris selon la nature de leurs contrats de travail, chose contraire  lobjectif vis, car limoger un salari en CDD qui na pas de justificatif et garder un salari en CDI affect par le Covid-19, mais qui na pas de justificatif ne limite en rien la propagation du virus.

Une autre disposition qui a t invalide, cest lisolement des personnes testes positives au covid-19 pour une priode non renouvelable de dix jours dans le logement quelles dterminent. Selon la loi adopte, ces personnes ne pouvaient sortir quentre 10 heures et 12 heures et en cas durgence. Et si elles ne respectent pas lisolement, elles sont passibles dune amende de 1 500 euros.

Aprs analyse, le Conseil constitutionnel juge que ces dispositions contestes par plusieurs dputs et snateurs ne garantissent pas que la mesure privative de libert quelles instituent soit ncessaire, adapte et proportionne. Cette mesure a donc t censure.

 la suite de cette dcision de valider lextension du passe sanitaire  dautres tablissements et dobliger les soignants  se faire vacciner, le Premier ministre Jean Castex sest rjoui en dclarant quelle  _permettra le plein dploiement de la stratgie de lutte contre la Covid-19_ .

*Source* : Conseil constitutionnel, Gouvernement

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quels commentaires faites-vous sur les diffrents points qui ont t valids par le Conseil constitutionnel ?

 ::fleche::  Selon vous, dautres mesures devraient-elles tre ajoutes pour freiner la propagation du virus ? Ou plutt ces mesures sont-elles trop liberticides ?

 ::fleche::  tes-vous pour ou contre cette loi Covid-19 dans sa disposition actuelle ?

----------


## TotoParis

On attend avec impatience ce qu'il va se passer quand on saura qu'un nouveau variant contournant les vaccins actuels va merger.
Une excellente analyse ici : https://frontpopulaire.fr/o/Content/...constitutionne (oui, sans "l"  la fin, l'URL est longue).
Rgis de Castelnau est avocat.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On attend avec impatience ce qu'il va se passer quand on saura qu'un nouveau variant contournant les vaccins actuels va merger.


a dpend des variants, peut-tre qu'ils n'enverront personne  l'hpital auquel cas les gouvernements pourront supprimer toutes les restrictions. Les nouveaux variants ne sont pas forcment plus contagieux ni plus agressif, en plus  force d'entrer en contact avec le virus nos systmes immunitaires se renforcent.

Par contre si le nombre de triple-vaccins hospitalis  cause du SARS-CoV-2 augmente il y a plusieurs scnarios possible :
- confinement strict pour tout le monde
- test pour tout le monde (mme les vaccins devront prouver qu'ils ne sont pas contagieux)
- rappelle vaccinal obligatoire pour tout le monde, tous les 6 ou 3 mois

Ce n'est pas dit que les vaccins gardent leur avantages trs longtemps.
Il faut atteindre les variants qui remplaceront Alpha, Delta, Epsilon, Lambda, etc, pour voir comment a va voluer.
Il y a aussi des nouveaux vaccins, on verra ce que a aura donn sur les cobayes 6 mois aprs l'injection.

----------


## Christian_B

> Une excellente analyse ici : https://frontpopulaire.fr/o/Content/...constitutionne


Tout d'abord cette vido dborde largement son sujet avec des considrations souvent pertinentes mais connues, voire banales, de politique gnrale (neutralisation du parlement, etc) qui pourraient tre rptes  partir de n'importe quel thme politique actuel.

On note qu'aucune solution alternative aux restrictions concernant la restauration n'est propose. En pratique on voit dj dans les salles de spectacle que la vrification est assez simple (en pratique la carte d'identit n'est mme pas demande), la grosse aberration dans ce dernier cas tant le dlai d'une semaine qui marque  nouveau le mpris de Macron pour la culture (sauf religieuse).

L'orientation politique propre  ce site ne se manifeste (assez prudemment) que vers la fin.

Ceci dit je ne fais aucune confiance  un site malhonnte qui se nomme "Front populaire" en contradiction flagrante, tant donn son orientation, avec la signification historique bien connue de cette expression.
En effet, non seulement il se dit "souverainiste" mais cite volontiers "Valeurs actuelles", journal proche de l'extrme-droite. Ce sont des options politiques radicalement opposes  l'esprit du Front populaire (1936+).
Il s'agit clairement de semer la confusion dans des esprits incultes concernant l'histoire politique.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Toi tu as cru le clbre docteur qui parlait dune maladie qui ne fait pas plus de morts que les accidents de trottinette


Ce qui tait d'ailleurs tout  fait exact et factuel au moment de la dclaration, en janvier 2020. Il ne fallait pas inquiter le public, et aprs tout un norme stock de masque, la technologie pour faire des milliers de tests, des chinois publiant des guidelines avec des suggestions de traitement, et surtout une ministre de la sant trs comptente et trs calme, il ne pouvait donc rien arriver.

On veut juste lui faire porter le chapeau




> Non srieusement, cest une maladie qui a rendu 7000 lits de ranimation occups simultanment en France et 30 000 hospitaliss (jusquau premier confinement qui vitait de devoir aller au del ou faute de moyens, de faire un tri - et donc des morts supplmentaires).


Si les prconisations des ranimateurs parisiens n'taient pas idiotes et laissant de ct l'exprience des italiens, il n'aurait pas t ncessaire de faire du triage. En vitant au maximum d'intuber ce qui bloque le patient pour 3 semaines, en vidant les lits  ds que les signes cliniques s'amliorent mme sous 8L d'oxygne, mais videmment il faut aussi rduire le flux en amont et pour cela avoir des traitements efficaces, comme la bithrapie Raoult/Gautret.

Il ne faut donc pas s'tonner si les chiffres de mortalit furent 3 fois suprieurs en l'Ile de France que dans les Bouches du Rhones. Et que leur seule proposition fut un confinement qui n'a eu aucun effet sur la courbe pidmique jusqu' preuve du contraire.

----------


## floyer

> Et que leur seule proposition fut un confinement qui n'a eu aucun effet sur la courbe pidmique jusqu' preuve du contraire.


On a les courbes ici : https://dashboard.covid19.data.gouv....s?location=FRA
On note bien un pic au 2/4/2020 et au 5/11 qui correspond  peu prs au dbut des mesures de confinement. (Qui prennent un peu de temps  influer les chiffres compte tenu de la dure dincubation).


Sinon, pour le discours rassurant des dbut, Raoult ntait effectivement pas le seul  https://twitter.com/rmcinfo/status/1...221696?lang=fr

----------


## Christian_B

> Dans les nombreuses tudes sur les variants, elle ont pu trs bien toutes (je dis bien toutes) , faire fausses routes .
> Tous les variants sont en sommes aussi mortels et autant contagieux les uns que les autres .


Quelle peut-tre la valeur d'une opinion qui rejette en bloc toutes les tudes sans essayer de comprendre sur quelles connaissances et dmarches elles sont fondes et ce qui les diffrencie ? Elle ne repose par dfinition sur rien. ::(: 
De plus elle n'est en rien une rponse  la citation donne de floyer concernant la situation actuelle. ::(: 
Illogique.

----------


## ddoumeche

> On a les courbes ici : https://dashboard.covid19.data.gouv....s?location=FRA
> On note bien un pic au 2/4/2020 et au 5/11 qui correspond  peu prs au dbut des mesures de confinement. (Qui prennent un peu de temps  influer les chiffres compte tenu de la dure dincubation).


Il y plusieurs stades entre le fait d'attraper le virus, de tomber malade, de se faire hospitaliser et de finir en ranimation. Aussi tu ne fais que partir dans l'hypothse qu'il n'y a pas d'amlioration dans le traitement des malades. Or le nombre d'hospitaliss continue de crotre 1 mois aprs le dbut du confinement, pour une maladie qui se dclare en quelques jours. Si le nombre de ranimations diminue avant, c'est parce qu'on arrive  moins envoyer en ra et qu'on en sort plus vite

Donnes tire des donnes de la sant publique malheureusement je n'ai pas la courbe pidmique (nombre de cas) en elle mme, qui serait fausse puisque certains ont dit aux gens de rester chez eux.



Donc o est l'efficacit du confinement (17 mars) ? tu vas me dire que le nombre de cas ralent  partir du 4, et je te dirais et alors ? cela fait toujours 3 semaines. 




> Sinon, pour le discours rassurant des dbut, Raoult ntait effectivement pas le seul  https://twitter.com/rmcinfo/status/1...221696?lang=fr


C'est une chasse au sorcire, il faut tuer le messager pour tuer le traitement.




> Ceci dit je ne fais aucune confiance  un site malhonnte qui se nomme "Front populaire" en contradiction flagrante, tant donn son orientation, avec la signification historique bien connue de cette expression.


Ce journal est tenu par des souverainistes comme l'tait Lon Blum, sinon monsieur Blum se serait alli avec l'Allemagne plutt qu'avec les Anglais, et monsieur Onfray est clairement de gauche. Certes pas la gauche librale  la Pascal Lamy ou DSK qui ont vendu le pays pour gagner leur place au Paradis et au FMI.
Ni la gauche europiste d'aujourd'hui dont le contour pouse furieusement celle des Lavalistes d'hier. Pierre Laval, chef du Parti Radical, le meilleur radical socialiste de sa gnration d'ailleurs, encore un qui souhaitait la victoire de l'Allemagne.

Il voulut tirer parti du pire, mais il se trompait d'allgeance.

Et je ne vois pas en quoi citer valeurs actuelles est grave, est-ce valeurs actuelles qui occis les professeurs dans les lyces ?

----------


## floyer

Sur le lien que jai propos, il y a les courbes des ENTRES en hospitalisation ou en ranimation. Cette courbe est plus ractive que les courbes des lits occups. Ce qui est normal, une personne arrivant un jour J gonfle le taux doccupation le temps quil y reste. 

On lit
  Pic de nouvelles hospitalisations  au 1 avril (confinement  partir du 17 mars)
  Pic de nouvelles hospitalisations au 4 novembre (confinement  partir du 30 octobre).

On a 1  2 semaines de dcalage, ce qui me semble cohrent avec le temps dincubation qui est dans ces ordres de grandeur. 

Par ailleurs, les pics ne sont pas suivis dune remise  zro, mais dune dcroissance presque symtrique. Cest assez logique : le confinement nest pas complet au sens o certains peuvent aller travailler, on peut faire les courses importantes, etc. Donc une dcroissance signe dun taux de reproduction R<1, mais pas nul. Ceci explique des taux doccupation qui continuent sur un mois  monter. Un phnomne dinertie en quelque sorte.

On peut aussi regarder des tudes qui analysent ce quil se passe ailleurs : https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7806254/

----------


## ddoumeche

> Sur le lien que jai propos, il y a les courbes des ENTRES en hospitalisation ou en ranimation.


Non. En tout cas je ne les vois pas.




> On lit
>   Pic de nouvelles hospitalisations  au 1 avril (confinement  partir du 17 mars)
>   Pic de nouvelles hospitalisations au 4 novembre (confinement  partir du 30 octobre).


donc +15 jours dans le premier cas, avec une maladie qui a une dure d'incubation de 3  5 jours, et de 3 jours dans l'autre. Je ne vois pas tes chiffres puisqu'on doit te croire sur parole mais les donnes de la sante publique indiquent un pic du nombre de cas le 7 novembre et pas le 4.
C'est donc bien une coincidence.




> Cest assez logique : le confinement nest pas complet au sens o certains peuvent aller travailler, on peut faire les courses importantes, etc. Donc une dcroissance signe dun taux de reproduction R<1, mais pas nul. Ceci explique des taux doccupation qui continuent sur un mois  monter. Un phnomne dinertie en quelque sorte.


Oui c'est au pifomtre alors : on confine mais ca ne sert  rien puisque les gens sortent toujours et que le nombre d'entre  l'hpital et de nouveaux cas continue de crotre pendant 15 jours. Ou pendant 3 jours lors du second confinement qui ne diffrait pas du prcdent.
En fait, cette courbe pidmique ne diffre nullement de pays comme la Sude et les pays bas qui n'ont pas confins, mme si l'pidmie dmarre 1 mois plus tard en Sude.

----------


## floyer

Il suffit de cliquer sur le carr *nouveaux patients hospitaliss*, et la courbe den dessous indique alors les admissions  lhpital. On peut recommencer avec *nouveaux patients en ranimation*.

Les dates sont des lectures graphiques en dplaant la souris sur la pointe.

Si le confinement est partiel, cela ne prouve pas quil est inutile. Diminuer le taux R pour le passer sous le seuil de 1 suffit  faire reculer lpidmie. Des mesures qui rendent R = 0 en les supposant possibles risquerait dtre trop lourdes (paralysie complte du pays). 

Les admissions croissent aprs le dbut du confinement, le temps que les derniers contamins avant le confinement aient des symptmes assez graves pour aller  lhpital. 


Il y a pas mal dtudes en cherchant *lockdown efficiency* qui regardent diffrent pays. Celle que jai cit (https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7806254/ ) prend en considration 7 pays qui on confin et 2 (dont la Sude) sans confinement et conclut :




> Conclusions
> 
> Early-onset lockdown with gradual deconfinement allowed shortening the SARS-CoV-2 epidemic and reducing contaminations. Lockdown should be considered as an effective public health intervention to halt epidemic progression.


Il y en a dautres avec la mme conclusion.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il suffit de cliquer sur le carr *nouveaux patients hospitaliss*, et la courbe den dessous indique alors les admissions  lhpital. On peut recommencer avec *nouveaux patients en ranimation*.


C'est pour viter ce genre de dsagrments qu'on fait des captures d'cran et qu'on fournit les bonnes urls. Je ne sais pas qui a fait cela mais ce truc est inutilisable




> Si le confinement est partiel, cela ne prouve pas quil est inutile.


Cela ne prouve donc pas qu'il serve  quelque chose.




> Diminuer le taux R pour le passer sous le seuil de 1 suffit  faire reculer lpidmie. Des mesures qui rendent R = 0 en les supposant possibles risquerait dtre trop lourdes (paralysie complte du pays).


Justement cela ne fait pas baisser le R comme le montre cette tude de Stanford qui a tudi les mmes pays et en conclut par le fait qu'il n'y a pas de diffrence significative sur les courbes entre pays ayant confins et les autres.




> In the framework of this analysis, there is no evidence that more restrictive nonpharmaceutical interventions (lockdowns) contributed substantially to bending the curve of new cases in England, France, Germany, Iran, Italy, the Netherlands, Spain or the United States in early 2020.


Alors qu'on avait dj tous les moyens de tester, isoler et soigner les patients.




> Il y a pas mal dtudes en cherchant *lockdown efficiency* qui regardent diffrent pays. Celle que jai cit (https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7806254/ ) prend en considration 7 pays qui on confin et 2 (dont la Sude) sans confinement et conclut :


Une tude de l'INSERM .... on eut prfr qu'ils bouclent leur tude Discovery avec tous ces pays europens, qui a capot faute de patients (franchement qui aurait pu prvoir ...) et sur le plasma sanguin, tu ne penses pas ? Mais ils n'y arriveront jamais car l'INSERM s'est coupe des hpitaux depuis pres de 20 ans.
Aussi il ne faut pas s'tonner qu'ils nous sortent des conclusions digne du _Nom de la Rose_ ou du Libria. 

PS : Mais quand je regarde dans le dtail, je vois qu'ils ont juste pris une petite fentre temporelle pendant laquelle la Sude dcrot moins vite que le reste

----------


## floyer

Drle de (contre-)argument dautorit sur lINSERM. Sinon cette tude prend une fentre de 80j de lordre de la dure des confinements. Inutile de chercher au del.

Ltude de Stanford propose fig. 4, les contributions des diffrentes mesures : -0,1 en France pour le confinement et -0,1 encore pour la distanciation sociale. En Sude, les mesures les plus efficaces sont le tltravail (-0,1), et labsence de rassemblement priv (presque -0,2) je ne sais pas si les rassemblement privs ont t interdits en Sude. En France, on nous disait pas plus de 6 personnes, mais pas sr que cela ait bien t respect. (Les chiffres sont des lectures graphiques des taux de croissance journalires)

----------


## ddoumeche

> Drle de (contre-)argument dautorit sur lINSERM. Sinon cette tude prend une fentre de 80j de lordre de la dure des confinements. Inutile de chercher au del.


Est-ce que vous ne vous moqueriez pas de moi, ne vous plaignez-vous qu'il n'y ait pas de traitement efficace ? et bien c'est justement cette fentre arbitraire de 80j qui rend les chiffres sudois moins attrayants mais en l'tendant, on verra que la croissance des cas franais dpasse rapidement celui de la Sude ... et dans ce cas, l'tude ne montrera rien.

En fait, si j'applique la mthodologie de votre tude  la Core du Sud pour la comparer  la France, je peux en conclure que le confinement a aggrav de manire trs importante l'pidmie. Sans doute parce que la Core du Sud a une vraie stratgie et que son conseil n'est pas dirig par un homme n'ayant aucune spcialit en maladies respiratoires. 




> Ltude de Stanford propose fig. 4, les contributions des diffrentes mesures : -0,1 en France pour le confinement  et -0,1 encore pour la distanciation sociale.


J'avais bien remarqu, ce n'est donc pas le confinement qui a arrt l'pidmie comme en concluent les auteurs.

----------


## floyer

> J'avais bien remarqu, ce n'est donc pas le confinement qui a arrt l'pidmie comme en concluent les auteurs.


Javais calcul un taux de croissance moyen de +15%/j avant le confinement. Ltude de Stanford indique que le confinement est responsable de -10% et la distanciation sociale aussi. Aucunes de ces mesures suffisent  rendre le taux de croissance ngatif. Mais chacune est ncessaire faute de mieux. Aprs, selon la mme tude, des pays semblent sen sortir diffremment avec des mesures comparables. -10% pour la distanciation sociale en France et -25% pour la Core du Sud ! Du coup, dire il ny a qu copier tel pays ne marche pas forcment.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Quelle peut-tre la valeur d'une opinion qui rejette en bloc toutes les tudes sans essayer de comprendre sur quelles connaissances et dmarches elles sont fondes et ce qui les diffrencie ?


On ne va pas jeter aux ortilles toutes les tudes soyons srieux 2 minutes. 

Je change plutt de "vision" sur l'approche de cette pidmie. En somme faire table rase des anciennes hypothses qu'on a dj mis sur la table . Pour en avoir 1 gnrique et empirique.

Voila l'hypothse : Lpidmie de covid se dplace comme une onde (type onde sismique). A choque croisement d'un foyer de population , la contagiosit et la dangerosit reste inchang quelque soit le variant.  

Ce qui est sur et qui a t prouv scientifiquement. Sur un panel de 100 personnes contamines le % est suprieurs  celui de la grippe.   

> Avec le temps il y a des variants car des mutations.
> Quand lpidmie se dplace spacio-temporellement, elle change de zone et foyer de peuplement (ville A > zone rurale > ville B > zone rurale > ville C ... )

> Donc l'onde de dplacement (le rouleau compresseur) envoie au tapis les plus faibles ... 

Une pidmie donne un phnomne "feu de paille" . Pour au final redescend naturellement. Puis soit disparait, soit continue sa course ailleurs (tout en continuant de circuler  bas bruit). De nouveau donner un phnomne "feu de paille" ... etc ... etc ...  

Mettre des restrictions ne fait que "ralentir" la course et le risque existe encore . C'est un "cataplasme" sur une jambe de bois malheureusement  ::?:  . 

Les pays qui tardent  vacciner et ou ne savent pas / ne peuvent pas confiner correctement sont les plus  plaindre ... 

----

En se basant sur ce raisonnement il y a quelques semaines, j'avais prdit une hausse justement sur Toulouse, Bordeaux, et le sud ... 

Les prochains sur la liste sont potentiellement la Bretagne, la Normandie (Rennes, Nantes, Caen, Rouen ... ), Grenoble, Lyon , Douai (tonnement lpidmie a pour le moment pargn cette ville ... ) . Rendez vous  l'automne pour la 5me vague.  ::?:

----------


## floyer

Quest-ce qui te fait dire que les variants sont tous aussi contagieux ?


La quantit de nouveaux cas suit sensiblement une quation 

  Incidence = Incidence0 . Exp (t * R / tau)

O R / tau est dautant plus grand que le virus est contagieux. 

(Mais comme R/taux varient dans le temps, une quation diffrentielle serait plus exacte) 

Si deux virus sont aussi contagieux, R/tau est le mme et le virus majoritaire le reste. Le minoritaire le reste. Appliqu au variant delta, il tait minoritaire au moment darriver, il y resterait sil tait aussi contagieux que les autres. 

videmment, avec une telle quation, on arrive vite  une explosion et des mesures diverses changent le R/tau mais cela sapplique  tout les virus (mais pas de faon comparable : par exemple le vaccin bien quefficace contre le variant delta lest moins que vis--vis du alpha par exemple).

Par ailleurs, je ne souscrit pas  lanalogie de londe. Sans mesures particulires, le virus ne disparat pas miraculeusement dun endroit par dplacement. Il est trop peu prsent pour que lon ait naturellement limmunit de groupe. Alors quun feu de paille se dplace car il brule tout son combustible localement. .

----------


## foetus

> * Quels commentaires faites-vous sur les diffrents points qui ont t valids par le Conseil constitutionnel ?*


Les restrictions sur le CDD qui sont retires c'est pour moi la meilleure nouvelle  ... et mme 1 employeur ne peut pas te demander ton pass.
Le problme c'est lorsqu'on la vaccination va s'tendre (soignants, pompiers, 12 - 17 ans, ...), la gratuit s'estomper (les tests PCR payants) on va doucement s'approcher de la limite de ce pass (le 15 octobre 2021)
Et c'est l que le gouvernement va peut-tre ressortir ce qui n'a pas pass (les centres commerciaux libres d'accs, le pass dans les entreprises, ...), tre + agressif (vaccination pour tout le monde), ...
Sans parler de l'volution de la contamination.
Donc jusqu'au 15 septembre 2021, on sait  peut-tre ce qu'il se passe  ::mrgreen:: 

Pour moi le problme, c'est le fait qu'on s'habitue  flasher pour 1 tout et 1 rien 1 peu partout : le mtro, les bus, oblitrer ces tickets, ... maintenant les restaurants, les cinmas, ...
Peut-tre sans rapport, mais la nouvelle carte d'identit franaise a 1 puce lectronique ... comme le pass Navigo mtro
Apple a bien montr la praticit de payer avec Apple Pay en "1 seul clic".
C'est peut-tre pour cela que les franais ne bronchent pas "il faut juste se flasher" ... sans voir ce qu'il peut se cacher "derrire"  ::roll:: 




> L'orientation politique propre  ce site ne se manifeste (assez prudemment) que vers la fin.


Est-ce assez neutre  ::koi::  ?

----------


## floyer

Cest plus neutre que la premire vido qui utilisait lexpression *effet daubaine* ou *prtexte* comme si le gouvernement avait attendu patiemment la covid pour confiner et ouf, enfin, cest arriv ce que je considre comme un procs dintention.

Le deuxime vido est plus factuelle : elle prsente des faits : la loi nuit  certaines professions (elle restreint nos liberts que lon considre que cest pour la bonne cause ou non). Toutefois, seul le parti des personnes qui prfrerait la censure de la loi est prsent (malheureusement pour  le conseil constitutionnel na pas censur). Ce nest pas compltement neutre du coup. Mais difficile de faire neutre sur ce sujet (la justification des articles de loi est lintrt collectif que lon ne sait pas vraiment calculer avec prcision).

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Quest-ce qui te fait dire que les variants sont tous aussi contagieux ?


Vague 1 du printemps 2020 : essentiellement le Grand Est et l'Oise de touch
Vague 2 de l'automne 2021 : essentiellement l'agglomration Lilloise, l'agglo de Marseille, une partie de l'Est francilien
Vague 3 de l'hiver 2021 : essentiellement Nice, le Dunkerquois, un peu le Rhne , une autre partie de l'Ile de France (faade ouest) 
Vague 4 de l't 2021 : Corse, Occitanie, Toulouse, Bordelais, Landes ... 

Pour les outres mers c'est plus complexe . C'est aussi multifactoriel (flux de touristes, manque de respect des geste barrires en milieu priv, prcarit , insalubrit et manque d'infra sanitaire ... ) . On a en somme un flux et reflux constant . 

Lactuelle vague 4 en Occitanie et sur la faade Atlantique a de fortes chances de se prolonger jusqu' septembre . Reste aussi le grand ouest avec la Bretagne et Pays Loire et une partie de la Normandie. Donc une possible 5me vague avec le variant delta ou encore un nouveau. 

En Belgique on pourrait dcrire exactement le mme schma. 




> Par ailleurs, je ne souscrit pas  lanalogie de londe.


Et maintenant , toujours pas de souscription  l'analogie ?

----------


## floyer

Ce nest pas parce que le taux de reproduction dpend dune myriade de paramtres que lon peut nier des diffrences de contagiosits entre variants. Pour un mme ensemble de mesures, certains variants se rpliqueront plus vite que dautres et passeront donc de minoritaire  majoritaire. Cest ce qui les dfinit comme plus contagieux.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Ce nest pas parce que le taux de reproduction dpend dune myriade de paramtres que lon peut nier des diffrences de contagiosits entre variants. Pour un mme ensemble de mesures, certains variants se rpliqueront plus vite que dautres et passeront donc de minoritaire  majoritaire. Cest ce qui les dfinit comme plus contagieux.


Attendons quelques semaines pour vrifier l'hypothse : " Tous les variants, ont les mmes degrs de dangerosit et contagiosit ". Elle peux bien videment tre confirme comme infirme .

----------


## floyer

Pas besoin dattendre : le simple fait que le variant delta soit pass de minoritaire  majoritaire sur une mme population permet de dduire quavec les mmes mesures il se diffuse plus vite que les autres prsents chez nous et est donc plus contagieux. La preuve est dj l.

Si tu prends deux virus aussi contagieux lun que lautre, tu as - par dfinition - un rapport de proportionnalit entre les infections qui reste constant (si le variant A est prsent chez 1/3 des infects et le B chez les 2/3 ces proportions restent constantes). Il ny a que limmunit de groupe dont ont est trs loin qui ralentirait un des variant par rapport  lautre (le B sera plafonn  100% avant A dans lexemple)

(Ou sinon, il faudra lexpliquer ce que tu entends par contagiosit). 

La dangerosit est un autre problme sur lequel je ne me suis pas prononc.

----------


## tanaka59

> Pas besoin dattendre : le simple fait que le variant delta soit pass de minoritaire  majoritaire sur une mme population permet de dduire quavec les mmes mesures il se diffuse plus vite que les autres prsents chez nous et est donc plus contagieux. La preuve est dj l.


Mme chose avec le variant anglais ...




> Si tu prends deux virus aussi contagieux lun que lautre, tu as - par dfinition - un rapport de proportionnalit entre les infections qui reste constant (si le variant A est prsent chez 1/3 des infects et le B chez les 2/3 ces proportions restent constantes). Il ny a que limmunit de groupe dont ont est trs loin qui ralentirait un des variant par rapport  lautre (le B sera plafonn  100% avant A dans lexemple)
> 
> (Ou sinon, il faudra lexpliquer ce que tu entends par contagiosit).


La contagiosit c'est ce que tu dis toi mme. Pour une maladie donne , le nombre de personne que peut infecter un malade. 

De ce que je constate , que ce soit le variant anglais ou indiens ... C'est exactement la mme contagiosit ... Et par analogie la mme dangerosit car les non vaccins tombent aussi malades et vont au tapis en ra.




> La dangerosit est un autre problme sur lequel je ne me suis pas prononc.


Les mesures de restrictions et la vaccination sont des brises lames ... cela nenlve en rien le risque naturel de contagiosit et dangerosit. Ce quelque ce soit le variant. 

---

Prenons 2 villes que son Stockholm et Amsterdam , plus de 1 millions d'habitants . Grandes villes de pays qui ont eu des mesures anti covid "light" . Pas de confinement aussi poussif que dans les pays latins ... Prenons maintenant des villes comme Marseille, Lille, Milan, Barcelone , Madrid .

A chaque pic pidmique, les chiffres des contaminations , des envois en ra et des dcs exposent ... Ce quelque soit le variant . 

Voil pourquoi , je penche plus sur un principe "d'onde" qui se dplace ... 

Pour tre sur  100 % qu'un variant est plus violant cela suppose d'avoir le chiffre suivant :

Variant 1 > contamine X personnes

Variant 2 > contamine Y personnes

Variant 3 > contamine Z personnes

Si X / Y / Z sont proches mathmatiquement , tous les variants ont le mme degrs de contagiosit. Maintenant si X vaut 2 et Z vaut 10 la clairement oui c'est inquitant ... 

----

Cela m'amne  la question suivante : a t on une tude qui compare le taux de contamination entre chaque variant ? anglais, indien, californien, japonais ... Combien de personnes l'anglais envoie au tapis et l'indien ?

----------


## floyer

> La contagiosit c'est ce que tu dis toi mme. Pour une maladie donne , le nombre de personne que peut infecter un malade. 
> 
> De ce que je constate , que ce soit le variant anglais ou indiens ...


Si cest comme je dis, un variant ne peut que simposer par rapport aux prcdents que sil est plus contagieux. Quand le variants anglais, il sest impos compar aux autres car il tait plus contagieux, de mme lindien. 

Supposons un variant epsilon aussi contagieux que le delta. Sil arrive en France et fait au dbut 1 hospitalisation chaque jour alors que le delta en fait 800 on en entend pas parler.  Sil reste aussi contagieux le rapport de proportionnalit reste identique (1 hospitalisation contre 800), et on en entend toujours pas parler. 

Le seul moyen pour un variant de faire parler de lui est de prendre un part des infections significative en tant plus contagieux.

Sinon, on trouve des valuations du R0 de diffrents variants :

SarsCov2 initial : 3
Alpha : 4,5
Delta : 6,6

Cela vaut ce que cela vaut (difficile de comparer des variants qui ont t prsents  des poques diffrentes : confinement/masques/vaccins). Toutefois, les diffrences sont sensibles.

----------


## tanaka59

> Sinon, on trouve des valuations du R0 de diffrents variants :
> 
> SarsCov2 initial : 3
> Alpha : 4,5
> Delta : 6,6
> 
> Cela vaut ce que cela vaut (difficile de comparer des variants qui ont t prsents  des poques diffrentes : confinement/masques/vaccins).


C'est un dbut , je propose de creuser le sujet. Ces chiffres bruts comme cela, c'est pas assez pour exprimer une raisonnement logique.

----------


## floyer

Ces chiffres bruts signifient que sans mesures destines  freiner lpidmie, la quantit de personnes contamins est proportionnel 

Exp(t*R0/tau) o R0 est le taux de reproduction et tau un facteur temps li au temps dincubation (une personne contamine prend un certain temps avant den contaminer dautres).

Si tu prends deux variants avec les taux R0a et R0b, le rapport entre les nombres de contaminations est proportionnel 

Exp(t*R0a/tau) / Exp((t*R0b/tau) = Exp( t* (R0a-R0b)/tau).

Rapport qui diverge vers infini ou converge vers 0. Ainsi, le variant au plus grand R0 passe de trs minoritaire quand il arrive  majoritaire au bout dun certain temps (jusqu ce quil devienne trop prsent et que lon reconfine ce qui ne lempche pas de rester majoritaire). Mesure qui gnralement impacte autant chaque variant. Cependant, la vaccination est moins efficace vis--vis du variant delta (90% tout de mme), ce qui fait que la vaccination favorise COMPARATIVEMENT aux autres le variant delta.

Si tu na pas les R0 tu peux prendre lquation et dduire de la prdominance du delta alors quavant il nest arriv quavec un ou deux passagers trangers que le R0 du delta est suprieur  tout ce qui tait prsent en France. Les valeurs prcises sont donc superflues pour estimer le delta plus contagieux.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Javais calcul un taux de croissance moyen de +15%/j avant le confinement. Ltude de Stanford indique que le confinement est responsable de -10% et la distanciation sociale aussi. Aucunes de ces mesures suffisent  rendre le taux de croissance ngatif. Mais chacune est ncessaire faute de mieux.


Quand on se prive de moyens de dpistage, de traitement et mme de lits, bref tout le contraire de notre voisin outre rhin qui est plus proche que la Core du Sud, quand on refuse des traitements prouvs, on en est rduit  dire "faute de mieux" et  jouer les pidmiologistes, discipline qu'il ne faudrait pas confondre avec la mdecine.
Se gausser d'quations n'a jamais soign personne

----------


## floyer

On convient donc quavec des moyens diffrents, les politiques optimales peuvent tre diffrentes. (Le sujet comment on en est arriv l alors que les soignants manifestaient le manque de moyens AVANT le Covid est un autre sujet). Par ailleurs, lAllemagne a men aussi des politiques restrictives : interdiction des rassemblements, fermetures de commerces non essentiels et mme un confinement.

Pour les traitements prouvs, sil sagit de lhydroxychloroquine, lintrt ne fait pas consensus, loin de l. https://sfpt-fr.org/covid19-foire-au...ar-coronavirus mais sil sagit doxygnothrapie, je suppose que cela sest gnralis depuis. 

Je nai pas la prtention de sauver des vies avec des quations, mais simplement rpondre  une question pose (diffrence ou non de contagiosits des variants), et jesprais quelle ne soient pas ncessaires.

----------


## Olivier Famien

*La CNIL donne son avis sur les dispositifs de lecture alternatifs du passe sanitaire,*
*lallongement de la dure de conservation des donnes et bien dautres points relatifs  la loi sur la gestion de la crise sanitaire*

*Depuis quelques jours, le Conseil constitutionnel a rendu sa dcision qui a valid plusieurs dispositions contestes de la loi relative  la gestion de la crise sanitaire. Si le gouvernement franais a salu cette dcision qui favorise une extension du passe sanitaire, allonge la dure de conservation des donnes du fichier contenant la centralisation des tests de dpistage et donne aux ARS un accs aux donnes relatives  la vaccination des professionnels placs sous leur contrle, la CNIL quant  elle a mis des rserves sur plusieurs points comme les dispositifs de lecture alternatifs du passe sanitaire, le fichier SI-DEP, ainsi que le systme de gestion et de suivi des vaccinations (Vaccin Covid).*

*Recommandations de la CNIL concernant lvolution du passe sanitaire* 

Afin de pouvoir mieux lutter contre la pandmie  coronavirus, le gouvernement franais a pris plusieurs dcrets qui permettent :

de faire dsormais le contrle du passe sanitaire en ligne  laide de nouveaux dispositifs alternatifs  lapplication TousAntiCovid Verif ;llargissement des donnes accessibles aux contrleurs dans le cadre de certains dplacements aux informations relatives  lexamen de dpistage ou au vaccin ralis ;la conservation temporaire de certaines informations par les dispositifs de contrle.

Depuis ce lundi, lextension du passe sanitaire est donc entre en vigueur dans le pays. Dj exig depuis le 21 juillet dans les lieux de culture, le passe sanitaire est dsormais indispensable pour accder  certains endroits comme les bars, les restaurants, les cinmas, les hpitaux, les transports en commun, etc. Il se prsente sous la forme dun QR code et peut tre dsormais lu par TousAntiCovid Verif, mais aussi dautres dispositifs alternatifs. Compte tenu de la sensibilit des donnes traites, la CNIL invite le Gouvernement  revoir certaines dispositions dans son projet de publier des dcrets dapplication pour affiner la mise en application de la loi relative  la gestion de la crise sanitaire.

De prime abord, la CNIL (la Commission nationale de linformatique et des liberts) interpelle le Gouvernement franais sur la ncessit de vrifier que les dispositifs de lecture alternatifs  lapplication TousAntiCovid Verif respectent les conditions fixes par arrt du ministre charg de la sant, avant de pouvoir tre utiliss par les acteurs devant contrler le passe sanitaire. Pour la CNIL,  _le Gouvernement devrait notamment contrler le respect de lensemble des conditions poses par les textes, la conformit au RGPD (notamment labsence de transfert illicite de donnes en dehors de lUnion europenne) ainsi que la scurit du dispositif. Il devrait aussi prvoir des garanties complmentaires permettant dassurer la transparence du dispositif (par exemple, la publication dune liste des applications de lecture conformes et du code source de ces dispositifs) ._ Cette exigence de la CNIL semble assez pertinente, car un manque de garde-fous pourrait donner lieu  lagrgation dinformations personnelles par les dispositifs alternatifs de lecture des donnes de sant.

En outre, la CNIL estime que si llargissement de laccs aux informations de lapplication TousAntiCovid Verif semble justifi, il devrait tre toutefois limit  certains dplacements  ltranger. Par ailleurs, pour les voyageurs  destination ou en provenance de la Corse ou des outre-mer ainsi que pour le personnel intervenant dans les services de transport concerns, la Commission nationale de linformatique et des liberts (CNIL) prconise que le contrle du passe sanitaire ne donne accs qu un nombre limit dinformations comme lidentit de la personne et le caractre valide du justificatif ( bouton vert  ou  bouton rouge ).

Concernant la conservation temporaire des donnes, la CNIL avance que si la vrification du passe sanitaire en ligne pourrait ncessiter de conserver les informations lies au contrle jusqu ce que la personne concerne puisse effectuer son dplacement ou accder au lieu o elle souhaite se rendre, le gouvernement devrait toutefois limiter la conservation temporaire au seul rsultat de vrification opre, conformment au principe de minimisation des donnes.

*Recommandions de la CNIL sur la scurit des donnes lors de la conversion des donnes pour lobtention dun certificat au format europen*

Un autre point abord par la CNIL est la scurit des donnes transmises pour gnrer un passe sanitaire valide en France. En effet, pour permettre aux Franais de ltranger et aux trangers davoir un passe sanitaire valable en France, le Gouvernement a mis en place un portail ddi, connect au  convertisseur de certificats , permettant de gnrer un passe sanitaire valable en France. Ce passe est gnr par des agents habilits sur la base dinformations transmises par les demandeurs.

Pour la CNIL, il est plus quvident de scuriser lenvoi des informations ncessaires  la gnration du certificat au format europen (par exemple grce  la mise en place dun portail web scuris) et de sassurer de la suppression des informations une fois le certificat transmis  leurs dtenteurs.

Enfin, elle relve que si le  convertisseur de certificats  faisait intervenir un prestataire tatsunien, le Gouvernement a pris des mesures satisfaisantes afin de garantir la conformit au RGPD des transferts de donnes oprs en prvoyant de changer de prestataire, dans les jours  venir, au profit dune socit soumise  des juridictions relevant exclusivement de lUnion europenne


*Avis de la CNIL sur lallongement de la dure de conservation des donnes de SI-DEP (systme dinformation de dpistage)*

Dans le principe actuel, les donnes des personnes testes positives  la COVID-19 sont conserves pendant 3 mois dans le SI-DEP et celles concernant la validit des certificats de rtablissement sont conserves pendant 6 mois  compter de la contamination. Partant du fait quil existait un dcalage entre la dure de conservation de ces deux types de donnes, le lgislateur a dcid dallonger la dure de conservation des donnes des personnes testes positives  la COVID-19 jusqu 6 mois aprs leur collecte. Le projet de dcret du gouvernement reprend  lidentique les dispositions lgislatives sur ce point. Vu la pertinence de la proposition, aucune objection na t faite  ce sujet par la CNIL.

*Mise en garde de la CNIL concernant le contrle de lobligation vaccinale des professionnels par les Agences rgionales de sant (ARS)*

Avec la validation de la loi sur la gestion de la crise sanitaire, certains professionnels comme les mdecins, les chirurgiens-dentistes, les infirmiers diplms dtat, les pdicures-podologues, etc. ont lobligation de se faire vacciner. Pour veiller  lapplication de cette loi, le lgislateur a autoris les agences rgionales de sant (ARS)  accder, avec le concours des organismes dassurance maladie, aux donnes relatives  la vaccination des professionnels placs sous leur contrle.

Pour la CNIL, en donnant cette prrogative aux ARS, la loi amnage ainsi une drogation au secret mdical au bnfice des ARS, dans la mesure o les donnes sur le statut de vaccination dune personne figurant dans le systme dinformation  Vaccin covid  sont couvertes par le secret mdical, et ne sont accessibles quaux professionnels de sant participant  la ralisation de la vaccination de la personne concerne et  certaines autorits sanitaires pour lexercice de leurs missions (CNAM, ANSM).

Pour viter des abus de la part des ARS, la CNIL a recommand au gouvernement :

dexiger que les agents des ARS reoivent uniquement les donnes des professionnels exerant  titre libral et dans leur territoire de comptence ;dexiger que les accs aux donnes des professionnels soient limits aux seuls agents ayant comme mission le suivi et le contrle de lobligation de vaccination des professionnels ;quune liste prcise des donnes soit mentionne dans le dcret.

Pour rassurer, le ministre explique que les donnes transmises prendraient la forme de listes de professionnels non vaccins, par rapprochement avec le Fichier National des Professionnels de Sant (FNPS), sous la responsabilit de la CNAM.

Mais l encore, tant donn que ce fichier a t cr en 2004 pour recenser ladresse dexercice professionnel et le numro identifiant du rpertoire partag des professionnels de sant (RPPS), la CNIL considre que les finalits du FNPS devraient tre modifies avant que ce fichier puisse tre rutilis pour la constitution de listes. En outre, la CNIL insiste sur la ncessit :

dinformer les personnes concernes par le FNPS (tous les professionnels de sant salaris ou libraux) puisque le systme dinformation Vaccin Covid ne concerne que les personnes ayant reu un bon de vaccination ou tant vaccines ;de donner la possibilit pour ces personnes dexercer les droits relatifs  la protection de leurs donnes.

Concernant la conservation des listes par les ARS et les organismes dassurance maladie, la CNIL a mis les remarques suivantes :

la conservation des listes doit se faire seulement jusqu la fin de lobligation vaccinale et pas au-del ;un effacement des listes par les organismes dassurance maladie doit se faire ds leur accus de rception par les ARS ;une transmission rgulire et une conservation par les ARS uniquement de la liste la plus rcente.

Enfin, la CNIL prcise que _ le contexte sanitaire actuel peut justifier des mesures exceptionnelles uniquement si elles restent limites dans le temps et si elles sont ncessaires pour lutter contre le rebond pidmique et viter un nouveau confinement. Il est donc essentiel que limpact des diffrents dispositifs numriques sur la stratgie sanitaire globale soit tudi et document rgulirement,  partir de donnes objectives, afin de sassurer que le recours  ces dispositifs prenne fin ds que leur ncessit disparatra_ .

*Source* : CNIL

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des recommandations mises par la CNIL ? Sont-elles pertinentes ?

 ::fleche::  Selon vous, quelle loi pourrait efficacement permettre de lutter contre la Covid-19 ?

----------


## ericb2

Corrigez moi si je me trompe : c'est Microsoft qui s'occupe des donne personnelles de sant des franais ? (pour deux annes encore)

----------


## ddoumeche

> On convient donc quavec des moyens diffrents, les politiques optimales peuvent tre diffrentes. (Le sujet comment on en est arriv l alors que les soignants manifestaient le manque de moyens AVANT le Covid est un autre sujet). Par ailleurs, lAllemagne a men aussi des politiques restrictives : interdiction des rassemblements, fermetures de commerces non essentiels et mme un confinement.


Et surtout dpistage isolement traitement.




> Pour les traitements prouvs, sil sagit de lhydroxychloroquine, lintrt ne fait pas consensus, loin de l. https://sfpt-fr.org/covid19-foire-au...ar-coronavirus mais sil sagit doxygnothrapie, je suppose que cela sest gnralis depuis.


Jusqu' preuve du contraire, le consensus n'a jamais permis de faire la moindre dcouverte en mdecine ou en science, sinon Barry J. Marshall n'aurait jamais eu le prix Nobel. 

On peut toujours citer une source faisant du cherry picking, encore faut-il qu'elle se donne la peine d'analyser les tudes cites, surtout pour un sujet non consensuel.
Ainsi, en reprenant dans l'ordre les tudes cits qui soit-disant dmontrent l'inefficacit de l'hydroxychloroquine :

Mahevas et al., 2020, BMJ, je cite _"None of the 15 patients who received a combination of hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin was transferred to intensive care and none died"_ contre 23% pour le reste. Au moins les auteurs l'crivent-ils noir sur blanc.Geleris et al., 2020, NEJM, une tude avec 7 fois plus de patients souffrant d'hypertension dans le groupe test (Table 1), c'est trangeTang et al. 2020, BMJ nous indiquant dans son prprint _"An evident efficacy of HCQ on the alleviation of symptoms was demonstrated (Hazard ratio, 8.83, 95%CI, 1.09 to 71.3) in the subgroup of patients without receiving antiviral treatment in the post-hoc analysis."_. Pourquoi l'avoir chang, les a t-on menac de ne pas les publier dans le cas contraire ? Mitj et al. 2020, Clin Infect : l'HCQ diminue le risque d'hospitalisation de 16%, l'tude nous parle des effet secondaires ressentis mais il y a plus de patients hospitaliss dans le groupe contrle pour effet secondaires que dans le groupe HCQ. Skipper et al., Annals of Internal Medicine 2020 : L'tude montre une rduction du risque d'hospitalisation de 49.4% : _"Among the enrolled participants, the incidence of hospitalization was only 3% and incidence of death only 0.4%, making the planned analysis of the ordinal end point futile. We do note that 8 COVID-19related hospitalizations (including 1 death) occurred with placebo versus 4 COVID-19 hospitalizations (and 1 additional death; 5 events in total) with hydroxychloroquine"_ Recovery conclut que lhydroxychloroquine nest pas associe  une rduction de la mortalit  28 jours. Notons que les patients taient tous trs mal en point, avec 30+% de mortalit ce qu'on a vu nul part. Peut-tre mme les a t'on aid, avec une dose d'HCQ 3-4 fois suprieures  (2400mg) aux recommandations. Une mthode dj vu dans une tude brsilienne.
Mais les promulgateurs chinois et marseillais de l'HCQ ne l'ont pas prconis en phase tardive.

J'avoue ne pas voir eu le temps de lire ou relire les autres tudes mais j'imagine qu'elles sont  l'avenant. Evidemment, je n'ai pas trouv cela tout seul mais j'ai vrifi, ce qui est le minimum.

Bref, des tudes randomises mais disant souvent le contraire de ce qu'elles concluent ou utilises de manire faussaires par des pharmaciens qui semblent plus intresss  viter les intoxications mdicamenteuses que de soigner. Ne savent-ils que la quinine et ses drivs ont sauvs des centaines de millions de personnes ?
Comme quoi, EBM ne vaut pas mieux que le reste et sert surtout a faire des esprits formats.

----------


## floyer

Pour le premier texte, on n'a pas la mme lecture. Figure 1 : trait sous 48h : 9 morts sur 84, trait aprs 48h : 0 morts sur 8, non trait : 8 morts sur 89. Donc il y a bien un (petit) groupe trait sans morts, mais globalement, sur le nombre de morts, cela ne justifie pas la supriorit de la chloroquine. Je ne trouve pas le "23% pour le reste"; je calcule plutt du 9%.

Deuxime lien : Logiquement, il y a des coefficients de propension pour compenser l'cart li  l'hypertension, mais c'est assez curieux.

Mija et al. il y a peut-tre un cart de 16%, mais sur des chiffres trop petits pour tre significatif (The clinical outcome of risk of hospitalization was similar in the control arm (7.1%, 11 of 157) and the intervention arm (5.9%, 8 of 136; risk ratio, 0.75; 95% CI, .32 to 1.77; Table 2).

De mme, pour Skipper et al., il y a 8 aggravations (hospitalisation ou mort) contre 5 aggravations (en incluant un mort). Le facteur P est de (P = 0.29).


Mais le propos tait d'illustrer l'absence de consensus.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pour le premier texte, on n'a pas la mme lecture. Figure 1 : trait sous 48h : 9 morts sur 84, trait aprs 48h : 0 morts sur 8, non trait : 8 morts sur 89. Donc il y a bien un (petit) groupe trait sans morts, mais globalement, sur le nombre de morts, cela ne justifie pas la supriorit de la chloroquine. Je ne trouve pas le "23% pour le reste"; je calcule plutt du 9%.


C'est parce que vous avez mal lu : _"None of the 15 patients who received a combination of hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin was transferred to intensive care and none died"_ veut dire qu'aucun des 15 patients traits  l'HCQ + AZT n'est parti en ranimation ou n'est mort. Contre 23% pour le reste du groupe HCQ et 24% pour le groupe control. Cela doit nous interpeller.




> Deuxime lien : Logiquement, il y a des coefficients de propension pour compenser l'cart li  l'hypertension, mais c'est assez curieux.


C'est curieux ... mais pas si rare dans les tudes dmontrant l'inefficacit de la HCQ... assez souvent on a des surprises  la relecture comme dans le cas cette tude amricaine faites sur les vtrans. Dont j'ai oubli le nom mais que vous allez retrouver, Associated Press en a beaucoup parl.




> Mija et al. il y a peut-tre un cart de 16%, mais sur des chiffres trop petits pour tre significatif (The clinical outcome of risk of hospitalization was similar in the control arm (7.1%, 11 of 157) and the intervention arm (5.9%, 8 of 136; risk ratio, 0.75; 95% CI, .32 to 1.77; Table 2).


C'est toujours 16%, mais dans dans ce cas l, cette tude ne vaut grand rien. Alors pourquoi l'ont-il cit ?




> De mme, pour Skipper et al., il y a 8 aggravations (hospitalisation ou mort) contre 5 aggravations (en incluant un mort). Le facteur P est de (P = 0.29).


Je n'ai pas vu cela. Mais cela vient peut-tre du fait que les patients reoivent leur traitement par la poste avec un dlai de 70  140 heures dans le cas de l'HCQ (figure 5, duration of symptoms), contre 0  36 heures pour le placebo ... qui est en fait du tamiflu (oseltamivir), un antiviral utilis contre la grippe qui serait peut-tre efficace contre le covid ... des tudes sont en court  ce sujet. Ce qui remet tout en cause.

Tout ceci me rappelle ce youtuber spcialiste des ovnis qui comparait la mortalit  Marseilles et en Chine sur des personnes jeunes et en donc concluait que l'HCQ n'avait aucun effet  ::roll:: 




> Mais le propos tait d'illustrer l'absence de consensus.


Ce n'est pas moi qui ait parl de consensus. Il n'y a jamais eu de consensus, que ce soit sur le mdiator, sur le VIH qui ne se transmet pas par voie sanguine, sur les origines de la diphtrie, ou sur la culpabilit de Dreyfus. Et pour les naifs, rappelons que dans l'affaire Dreyfus, il y a bien eu complot et aux plus niveaux de l'arme.

Le consensus c'est Ptain.




> Corrigez moi si je me trompe : c'est Microsoft qui s'occupe des donne personnelles de sant des franais ? (pour deux annes encore)


Sans doute, je doute que l'tat soit apte  diriger le moindre projet informatique .. dans deux ans, Vran ne sera plus l, les promesses n'engagent  que ceux qui y croient. Et qui va aller vrifier, l'Ordre des mdecins ?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Que pensez-vous des recommandations mises par la CNIL ?


En Europe (et en particulier en France) la gestion de la crise du a t un vritable fiasco. Surtout d'un point de vu techno-bureaucratique-administratif ... 

Essayer de tout faire rentrer dans des cases , des formulaires et j'en passe  . Prendre les gens tels des enfants, des animaux ou des machines ... Si l'on a pas de rponse "binaire" on est le pire des criminels ... 

Entre les recommandations et demander un bras ... les demandeurs prennent souvent "le bras".




> Sont-elles pertinentes ?


Blablabla , le temporaire deviendra permanent. 

Pistage et suivi  tous les niveaux ... amendes de manires arbitraires "  la gueule de l'administr" .

Les recommandations de la CNIL dans le fond n'ont plus aucune valeurs car on a dj ouvert la boite de pandore ...




> Selon vous, quelle loi pourrait efficacement permettre de lutter contre la Covid-19 ?


Aucune loi ... juste du bon sens .

Qui aurait imagin un jour que puisse rgir la vie de n'importe qui a coup d'attestation, de justificatif , de quarantaine , de passe sanitaire ? 

Bientt des lois pour savoir si on a le droit d'aller pisser et chier ? Des lois pour demander la carte vitale ou la carte d'handicap pour exclure les handicaps et les cancreux ?

Avis purement personnel , et pourtant je me doute bien que beaucoup pense la mme chose tout bas ... Quarantaine = prison = garde  vu . Bientt des lois liberticides pour la "scurit" dans la cadre de vigpiratage ou l'on arrte le pekin moyen ? Juste par scurit, car celui ci " a une gueule de suspicieux" plus qu'un autre ?

On nage en plein dlire ...

---

Que cela plaise ou non, tout ces protocoles Covid vont devoir cesser un jour ou l'autre ... Mme  un moment on a tellement ouvert le "boite de pandore" , que le mieux est encore de resquiller, tricher, frauder, prendre la poudre d'escampette avec toutes ces satans mesures anti covid , hsitoire qu'on nous foute la paix. 

Le pkin moyen ne peut plus vivre en "paix" sans devoir subir un discours "culpabilisateur" , "moralisateur" et de "bienpensance" 

Qu'on face dj avec le bon sens : masque, vaccination , dsinfection, nettoyage, geste barrire. 

Quand on parle de "dictature sanitaire" , c'est une "forme de dictature  l'europenne" en somme ...

----------


## floyer

@takana59 : juste le bon sens me parat limit. 

Les rgles *de bon sens* ont t rptes et cela na pas empch les conditions qui ont conduit au confinement de fin 2020. Si seulement cela suffisait !

Par ailleurs, mme en plein confinement, certains sestimaient plus intelligents en organisant de grandes ftes difficile de parler de bon sens, mme si la rgle des rassemblements de 6 maximum ntait quune recommandation et non pas impos par la loi.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Les rgles *de bon sens* ont t rptes et cela na pas empch les conditions qui ont conduit au confinement de fin 2020. Si seulement cela suffisait !


Ne mlangeons pas les consquences lies au COVID (augmentation des cas, etc.) et celles lies  la politique du gouvernement (confinement, etc.). Bon sens ou pas, le gouvernement a dcid du confinement. Ce dernier ne s'est pas impos de lui-mme suite au comportement de la population. D'autres pays on fait autrement.

----------


## Christian_B

> En Europe (et en particulier en France) la gestion de la crise du a t un vritable fiasco. Surtout d'un point de vu techno-bureaucratique-administratif ...


Cela a t surtout vrai les premiers mois en raison d'une manie centralisatrice traditionnelle en France : mmes rgles  la ville et  la campagne, imprims aberrants, aucune marge de manuvre des rgions, etc. Sans compter les mensonges et dclarations incohrentes. Aprs, devant le toll, le "Conseil de dfense"   ::massacre::   ::ptdr::  a t quand mme oblig de mettre de l'eau dans son vin.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Pourquoi l'application TousAntiCovid a montr son inefficacit selon la CNIL ?*
*Le rgulateur estime que l'application a fait preuve d'une  utilit marginale  dans la lutte contre le coronavirus*

*La Commission nationale de linformatique et des liberts (CNIL) a publi lundi son cinquime rapport sur les outils numriques et techniques dploys contre la Covid-19. En ce qui concerne TousAntiCovid, l'application de suivi des contacts (contact tracing) dveloppe par la France pour lutter contre la propagation de l'pidmie, le rapport considre qu'elle a fait preuve d'une "utilit marginale". Le rapport souligne galement le fait que l'application n'a plus gure volu depuis des mois. Il est important de noter que la CNIL n'est pas le premier organisme  avoir point du doigt l'inutilit de l'application.*

TousAntiCovid (anciennement StopCovid) est une application mobile de suivi des contacts dploye par le gouvernement franais dans le cadre de la lutte contre la pandmie de la Covid-19 et destine initialement  avertir d'une ventuelle transmission avec une personne infecte. Disponible sur iOS et Android, TousAntiCovid a t mise  jour  plusieurs reprises pour intgrer des choses comme lattestation de vaccination, le passe vaccinal, mais aussi pour informer la population des chiffres de la pandmie. Cependant, force est de constater que, depuis son lancement en juin 2020, TousAntiCovid n'a pas du tout eu bonne presse.

L'application a reu de nombreuses critiques et sa premire version (StopCovid) a t qualifie d'"inefficace" par un rapport parlementaire en dcembre 2020. Si lapplication a t active par 1,8 million de personnes au bout de trois semaines, elle navait permis dalerter que 14 personnes. Lundi dernier, la CNIL a dclar  son tour que TousAntiCovid a fait preuve d'une  utilit marginale  en ce qui concerne sa fonction principale : le suivi des contacts. En effet, pour que le suivi fonctionne normalement, il faut que plusieurs smartphones soient allums, que le Bluetooth soit activ, que lapplication soit installe et configure.



Bien sr, cest sans compter sur les diffrents problmes (bogues, scurit, confidentialit des donnes prives des utilisateurs, etc.) qui ont affect le dveloppement de TousAntiCovid. La France a galement eu des difficults  faire fonctionnement correctement TousAntiCovid sur l'iPhone. L'application fonctionne grce au Bluetooth, mais Apple a mis son veto quand la France lui a demand damoindrir laccs au Bluetooth de liPhone pour lui faciliter la tche. En autres difficults qui ont empit sur le succs de TousAntiCovid, tous les Franais ne disposent pas d'un smartphone et parmi ceux qui en ont un, tous n'ont pas install l'application.

Selon la CNIL, l'chec de TousAntiCovid est d au fait que la fonctionnalit de suivi de contact par Bluetooth est trs dpendante du nombre dapplications activement utilises.  Or, les statistiques dutilisation de la fonctionnalit de suivi de contacts (proportion de cas positifs se dclarant dans lapplication, nombre dutilisateurs notifis, proportion des personnes testes positives stant dclares dans lapplication aprs avoir t notifies, etc.) ne semblent pas particulirement leves , a-t-elle expliqu. Elle estime en outre que l'application peut se trouver sur des tlphones, mais ne plus avoir t ouverte et active depuis des mois.

En outre, la CNIL note que l'application n'a plus reu une mise  jour majeure depuis plusieurs mois et que les mises  jour rcentes n'ont modifi en rien son fonctionnement. La dernire mise  jour pour Android remonte au 16 juin et concerne des  amliorations diverses et des corrections  qui nont pas ajout de nouvelles fonctions. La CNIL a galement dclar qu'elle na pas procd depuis mi-juillet 2021  dautres contrles pour vrifier la conformit de loutil avec le Rglement gnral sur la protection des donnes personnelles (RGPD).  ce propos, il est important de rappeler que la CNIL a dj relev quelques dfaillances par le pass.

En juin 2021, elle a soulign que les informations relatives aux preuves de vaccination sont conserves en clair au sein des codes-barres prsents sur les justificatifs. Christian Quest, porte-parole dOpenStreetMap France, s'tait indign que  cette application qui avait promis, crach, jur quelle ne contiendrait pas de donnes personnelles vienne donc de revenir trs discrtement sur ses promesses . Selon lui,  les diffrents QR Code et 2D-DOC prsents sur les certificats papier (y compris ceux que lon peut rcuprer sur "https://attestation-vaccin.ameli.fr/attestation") contiennent des donnes personnelles et des donnes de sant .

En effet,  ces donnes sont en clair pour qui sait extraire de ces codes-barres les donnes quils contiennent, car rien nest chiffr mme si ce nest pas lisible par un humain . TousAntiCovid (et toute autre application qui les scannera) a donc accs  leur contenu lorsque lon ajoute ce certificat dans lapplication et traite donc de ce fait des donnes  caractre personnel et plus seulement des donnes pseudonymises. Il est donc possible, pour un acteur mal intentionn, daccder  lintgralit des donnes personnelles intgres aux codes QR prsents sur les justificatifs, y compris des donnes de sant.

Il a galement t rvl en juin 2020 que TousAntiCovid collectait plus de donnes que ce que le gouvernement avait annonc, ce qui signifie que les utilisateurs se retrouveraient davantage exposs si une personne mal intentionne dcidait d'extraire les donnes personnelles intgres aux codes QR prsents sur les justificatifs. Par ailleurs, il faut galement rappeler que l'laboration de TousAntiCovid a cot plus de 6,5 millions d'euros aux contribuables franais. Avant le dploiement, Cdric O, le Secrtaire dtat charg du Numrique dclarait que si lapplication tait adopte par 56 % de la population, elle mettrait fin  lpidmie.

Cet objectif tant difficilement ralisable, Cdric O ajouta que  si l'on a 20 % ou 30 % des populations des grandes villes, cest trs bien. En matire de gain marginal, cest non ngligeable, cest mme trs utile . Mais aprs un peu moins de six mois dutilisation, la ralit est tout autre.  peine 3,5 % de la population (2,5 millions dutilisateurs) l'avait install, tandis quelle a enregistr 1 million de dsinstallations et 300 000 rinstallations. Il est clair quavec de tels chiffres, il ne fallait vraiment pas sattendre  grand-chose. Malgr lutilit marginale de la fonctionnalit de suivi des contacts, la CNIL conseille quand mme de maintenir l'application.

Toutefois, elle recommande aux utilisateurs de ne sen servir que pendant les priodes de circulation active du virus.  Malgr lutilit marginale de la fonctionnalit de  contact tracing , les garanties intgres pour prserver la vie prive permettent son maintien dans le contexte sanitaire actuel. Elle recommande toutefois dinciter les utilisateurs  nactiver la fonctionnalit de traage des cas contacts que pendant les priodes de circulation active du virus , a-t-elle dclar. Enfin, elle rappelle au gouvernement que l'utilisation de l'application doit tre limite  la dure strictement ncessaire  la rponse  une situation sanitaire exceptionnelle.

Source : Rapport de la CNIL

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'avis de la CNIL sur la fonction de suivi des contacts de TousAntiCovid ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, quelles sont les raisons qui expliquent l'chec de TousAntiCovid dans la lutte contre le coronavirus ?
 ::fleche::  Avez-vous utilis l'application pendant les temps forts de la pandmie ? Si oui, quelle a t son utilit pour vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Application TousAntiCovid et Pass sanitaire : des donnes conserves en clair, des doutes quant  la scurit des donnes transmises, la CNIL relve les dfaillances de l'application

 ::fleche::  Application TousAntiCovid : un cot de 6,5 millions d'euros sans appel d'offres, ANTICOR saisit la Cour de justice de la Rpublique

 ::fleche::  StopCovid : l'application collecte bien plus de donnes que ce que le gouvernement avait annonc, le secrtariat d'tat au numrique s'explique

 ::fleche::  La France accuse Apple de refuser l'usage du Bluetooth de l'iPhone en arrire-plan par StopCovid, dont la phase de test dbutera le 11 mai et qui pourrait tre dploye  partir du 2 juin prochain

----------


## marsupial

Maintenant que le covid touche  sa fin malgr un rebond pidmique, que vont faire l'Etat mais surtout les entreprises prives de toutes les donnes stockes ?

----------


## Madmac

> Maintenant que le covid touche  sa fin malgr un rebond pidmique, que vont faire l'Etat mais surtout les entreprises prives de toutes les donnes stockes ?


L'tat et le secteur priv vont continuer  vous espionner. En combinant l'obligation de possder la passe sanitaire  un tlphone cellulaire ont obtient l'quivalent du bracelet que l'on attache  la cheville des criminels.

----------


## Madmac

> Cest plus neutre que la premire vido qui utilisait lexpression *effet daubaine* ou *prtexte* comme si le gouvernement avait attendu patiemment la covid pour confiner et ouf, enfin, cest arriv ce que je considre comme un procs dintention.


La vrit pourrait vous surprendre. Premirement le virus a t cr de toute pice. Et on ne peut plus parler du grand reset comme une simple conspiration.

----------


## DannyK

> La vrit pourrait vous surprendre. Premirement le virus a t cr de toute pice. Et on ne peut plus parler du grand reset comme une simple conspiration.


Tellement vrai ... pendant que je garais ma soucoupe volante hier, les illuminatis me l'ont confirms

----------


## noremorse

Pas install mme avec l'assurance de la CNIL

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> L'tat et le secteur priv vont continuer  vous espionner. En combinant l'obligation de possder la passe sanitaire  un tlphone cellulaire ont obtient l'quivalent du bracelet que l'on attache  la cheville des criminels.


Il n'y a jamais eu besoin d'installer l'appli - voire mme d'un tlphone - pour utiliser le passe sanitaire... Il y avait juste besoin d'un QR code.

----------


## escartefigue

> L'tat et le secteur priv vont continuer  vous espionner. En combinant l'obligation de possder la passe sanitaire  un tlphone cellulaire ont obtient l'quivalent du bracelet que l'on attache  la cheville des criminels.





> La vrit pourrait vous surprendre. Premirement le virus a t cr de toute pice. Et on ne peut plus parler du grand reset comme une simple conspiration.


2 interventions, deux mensonges successifs !
Vous n'en avez pas marre de rpter inlassablement vos inepties ? C'est pathologique  ce stade

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Il n'y a jamais eu besoin d'installer l'appli - voire mme d'un tlphone - pour utiliser le passe sanitaire... Il y avait juste besoin d'un QR code.


De toute faon, c'est le passe sanitaire lui-mme qui est ignoble.
Seul un boycott complet du pass sanitaire pourras avoir raison de ceux qui le mette en place.
Le passe sanitaire ne peut que mener  une gnralisation du contrle permanent des citoyens : https://web.developpez.com/actu/3334...t-des-enfants/
C'est lavnement de la socit de contrle.




> 2 interventions, deux mensonges successifs !
> Vous n'en avez pas marre de rpter inlassablement vos inepties ? C'est pathologique  ce stade


Donc je suppose que le fondateur du forum conomique de davos crit des inepties :

https://www.amazon.fr/COVID-19-Grand...s&pageNumber=3

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Tellement vrai ... pendant que je garais ma soucoupe volante hier, les illuminatis me l'ont confirms


Madmac n'a jamais parl des petit hommes vert ou des illuminatis (le seul  en parler sur cette discussion, c'est vous). Je pense que Madmac parlais de a : https://www.amazon.fr/COVID-19-Grand...s&pageNumber=3

Ce qui ne veut bien sr pas dire que le covid a t mont de toute pice (je n'ai aucune preuve de cela), mais je pense que cela suffit amplement  dmontrer que la volont de "big reset" est rel. Ou alors, peut-tre que je traduis mal le terme "grande rinitialisation"  ::weird:: .

----------


## escartefigue

> Donc je suppose que le fondateur du forum conomique de davos crit des inepties :
> 
> https://www.amazon.fr/COVID-19-Grand...s&pageNumber=3


Ce rapport de Klaus-Schwab ne dit absolument pas que le COVID a t cr de toute pice comme le prtend MadMac
Et mme s'il l'avait dit, aucune autre tude srieuse ne va dans ce sens  ce jour. 
Je ne parle pas des fables qu'on trouve  l'envie sur Bitchute et autres sources complotistes.
C'est donc bien un mensonge de plus de sa part.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Ce rapport de Klaus-Schwab ne dit absolument pas que le COVID a t cr de toute pice comme le prtend MadMac
> Et mme s'il l'avait dit, aucune autre tude srieuse ne va dans ce sens  ce jour. 
> Je ne parle pas des fables qu'on trouve  l'envie sur Bitchute et autres sources complotistes.
> C'est donc bien un mensonge de plus de sa part.


C'est exactement ce que j'ai dit :




> *Ce qui ne veut bien sr pas dire que le covid a t mont de toute pice (je n'ai aucune preuve de cela)*, mais je pense que cela suffit amplement  dmontrer que la volont de "big reset" est rel. Ou alors, peut-tre que je traduis mal le terme "grande rinitialisation".

----------


## escartefigue

En ce cas, soyez un minimum cohrent

Rappel de l'historique de la conversation, tout d'abord :




> Envoy par Madmac
> 
> 
> L'tat et le secteur priv vont continuer  vous espionner. En combinant l'obligation de possder la passe sanitaire  un tlphone cellulaire ont obtient l'quivalent du bracelet que l'on attache  la cheville des criminels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ce  quoi vous rpondez




> Envoy par escartefigue
> 
> 
> 2 interventions, deux mensonges successifs !
> Vous n'en avez pas marre de rpter inlassablement vos inepties ? C'est pathologique  ce stade
> 
> 
> Donc je suppose que le fondateur du forum conomique de davos crit des inepties :
> 
> https://www.amazon.fr/COVID-19-Grand...s&pageNumber=3

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> En ce cas, soyez un minimum cohrent
> 
> Rappel de l'historique de la conversation, tout d'abord :
> 
> Ce  quoi vous rpondez


J'ai rpondu cela car j'ai pens que vous incluiez le "big reset" dans la liste des mensonges/ineptie.

----------


## BleAcheD

Bien content d'avoir gard un bout de papier plutt que d'avoir install cette appli  ::mouarf::

----------


## Uther

> J'ai rpondu cela car j'ai pens que vous incluiez le "big reset" dans la liste des mensonges/ineptie.


Tout dpend ce que l'on entend par big reset. Il existe en effet un plan nomm "Great Reset", absolument pas secret, prsent dans un livre du mme nom, par deux conomistes reconnus qui souhaiterait prendre la crise du covid comme une opportunit pour assainir entre autre l'conomie et la politique. Ce n'est au final qu'un plan parmi les milliers d'autre publis par des gens du genre qui n'a rien de particulier

Ce qui est complotiste c'est les thorie qui se sont multipli dessus qui laissent entendre tout et n'importe quoi, notamment que la crise du Covid a t provoque pour pouvoir l'appliquer, et qu'il serait soutenu en fond par les mchant habituel des thorie du complot. Il s'agit juste d'un plan de rflexion parmi tant d'autre qui n'est pas soutenu par grand monde d'autre que leurs auteurs.

----------


## dfarnier66

Pas d'accord sur ce point avec la CNIL. La fonction de contact tracing de TousAntiCovd est utile et efficace.
https://dfarnier.fr/avis-cnil-tracing/

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Tout dpend ce que l'on entend par big reset. Il existe en effet un plan nomm "Great Reset", absolument pas secret, prsent dans un livre du mme nom, par deux conomistes reconnus qui souhaiterait prendre la crise du covid comme une opportunit pour assainir entre autre l'conomie et la politique. Ce n'est au final qu'un plan parmi les milliers d'autre publis par des gens du genre qui n'a rien de particulier


Il ne me semble pas que ce plan soit rellement pour _assainir_ l'conomie et la politique. Mais plutt pour assoir un rgime autoritaire et une socit de contrle sur les populations, afin de faire perdurer un systme destructeur des populations et surtout de la plante. https://reporterre.net/Barbara-Stieg...-instaurer-une

Et ce n'est absolument pas une surprise ; Gille Deleuze avait totalement prvu une volution socitale de ce genre (cf ma signature).




> Ce qui est complotiste c'est les thorie qui se sont multipli dessus qui laissent entendre tout et n'importe quoi, notamment que la crise du Covid a t provoque pour pouvoir l'appliquer, et qu'il serait soutenu en fond par les mchant habituel des thorie du complot. Il s'agit juste d'un plan de rflexion parmi tant d'autre qui n'est pas soutenu par grand monde d'autre que leurs auteurs.


Sur ce point, je suis d'accord, avec l'norme nuance que les auteur de cette thorie ont beaucoup de pouvoir (il n'ont pas besoin que d'autres personnes soutiennent leur plan).

----------


## Steinvikel

Je rejoins le post prcdent, j'ajoute simplement une nuance :

L'application est utile et efficace ...seulement, elle est aussi immorale de par a mise en oeuvre et son dveloppement.

Et c'est cette immoralit qui alimente la dfiance et le peu d'adoption.

--> argent public, problmatique de sant publique, impratif d'urgence...
au final on se retrouve avec un dveloppement qui pond une appli obscure, qui ne semble pas se limiter strictement  ce pour quoi elle est conu, elle n'est pas obligatoire, elle ne profitera  personne d'autre dans le futur (le code est secret).

Que l'Etat, les organismes de sant, et les organes de contrle n'aient pas pu interagir avec plus de synergie et d'autorit pour s'accorder aux "besoins impratifs" dans le respect du citoyen me consterne.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Je rejoins le post prcdent, j'ajoute simplement une nuance :
> 
> L'application est utile et efficace ...seulement, elle est aussi immorale de par a mise en oeuvre et son dveloppement.
> 
> Et c'est cette immoralit qui alimente la dfiance et le peu d'adoption.
> 
> --> argent public, problmatique de sant publique, impratif d'urgence...
> au final on se retrouve avec un dveloppement qui pond une appli obscure, qui ne semble pas se limiter strictement  ce pour quoi elle est conu, elle n'est pas obligatoire, elle ne profitera  personne d'autre dans le futur (le code est secret).
> 
> Que l'Etat, les organismes de sant, et les organes de contrle n'aient pas pu interagir avec plus de synergie et d'autorit pour s'accorder aux "besoins impratifs" dans le respect du citoyen me consterne.


Il y a aussi le problme de l'utilisation de Bluetooth, qui est la porte d'entre  de nombreuses failles de scurits.

----------


## Uther

> Il ne me semble pas que ce plan soit rellement pour _assainir_ l'conomie et la politique. Mais plutt pour assoir un rgime autoritaire et une socit de contrle sur les populations, afin de faire perdurer un systme destructeur des populations et surtout de la plante. https://reporterre.net/Barbara-Stieg...-instaurer-une


Rien de tout a n'a a voir avec ce qui est propos par le "great reset". La encore la marque des thories du complot c'est d'amalgamer des chose plus ou moins vraies sur des totems pour leur donner un semblant de vision dirige.




> Sur ce point, je suis d'accord, avec l'norme nuance que les auteur de cette thorie ont beaucoup de pouvoir (il n'ont pas besoin que d'autres personnes soutiennent leur plan).


C'est des personnes reconnues dans leurs milieux, mais elles n'ont aucun pouvoir de dcision, du moins aucun qui permettrait de mettre en place leurs recommandation globalement.

----------


## Steinvikel

> Il y a aussi le problme de l'utilisation de Bluetooth, qui est la porte d'entre  de nombreuses failles de scurits.


Je suis d'acccord sur le fait qu'appuyer le coeur de cette solution sur des communication est plus que discutable.
Mais sur le million d'installation recens, combien en sont conscient ? ^^'
...  mon avis c'est infrieur  0,1 %

Ce n'est donc pas ce qui explique la faible adoption.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Je suis d'acccord sur le fait qu'appuyer le coeur de cette solution sur des communication est plus que discutable.
> Mais sur le million d'installation recens, combien en sont conscient ? ^^'
> ...  mon avis c'est infrieur  0,1 %
> 
> Ce n'est donc pas ce qui explique la faible adoption.


Je suis d'accord, la faible adoption vient plutt de la peur du traage. Peur qui devrait faire rflchir les gens sur les fonctions de golocalisation dont les smartphones sont pourvus.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je suis d'accord, la faible adoption vient plutt de la peur du traage. Peur qui devrait faire rflchir les gens sur les fonctions de golocalisation dont les smartphones sont pourvus.


le traage et l'habitude des solutions boiteuses et bugges jusqu' l'os proposes par le gouvernement, quelque soit le problme auquel elles rpondent  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Axel Mattauch

> Bien content d'avoir gard un bout de papier plutt que d'avoir install cette appli


... et rien n'empche d'avoir le *certificat PDF* sur le smartphone,_ sans application TousAntiCovid_, voire de ne garder sous forme jpeg ou autre que le seul *QR Code*.

Mais le papier fonctionne mme quand la batterie du Xphone est dcharge.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je suis d'accord, la faible adoption vient plutt de la peur du traage. Peur qui devrait faire rflchir les gens sur les fonctions de golocalisation dont les smartphones sont pourvus.


Je ne pense pas que ce soit la peur du traage qui soit en cause. D'abord parce que la majorit des gens ne savent mme pas ce que c'est, ou s'en foute (hlas), mais plutt le manque de confiance vis  vis de ce gouvernement qui n'a pas cess de mentir sur cette crise sanitaire. C'est plus une sanction politique qu'un choix informatique.
Si les gens avaient peur du traage, y a longtemps que Facebook, Google et autres Microsoft auraient couls !

----------


## Axel Mattauch

> Je suis d'acccord sur le fait qu'appuyer le coeur de cette solution sur des communication est plus que discutable.
> Mais sur le million d'installation recens, combien en sont conscient ? ^^'
> ...  mon avis c'est infrieur  0,1 %
> 
> Ce n'est donc pas ce qui explique la faible adoption.


De faon plus gnrale, je suppose que l'appli rpond (ait)  deux motivations:
Gesticulation/Propagande: sembler faire quelque chose pour combattre la situationEffet de mode, _mme_, copie de ce qui tait en essai dans d'autres pays

Le plus intelligent c'est de prendre acte des faiblesses intrinsques du principe de ces applications, passer outre les dpenses qui ont t induites, et de dclarer la fin de vie de cette app. Ce ne sera pas fait.
En consquence la seule attitude positive, c'est celle qui devient gnrale,  savoir laisser pourrir l'application. et tant qu' faire, la dsinstaller, si ce n'est dj fait.

----------


## dfarnier66

Bonjour,

Voici ce que le PDG de l'INRIA dclarait aux snateurs en septembre 2020 ( https://dfarnier.fr/wp-content/uploa...orial-2020.pdf page 940) :

Le 26 avril, nous avons rendu public un consortium public-priv construit en moins de deux semaines pour dvelopper le prototype dun systme fond sur ce protocole. Aux cts de lInria et dautres acteurs publics comme lInstitut national de la sant et de la recherche mdicale (Inserm), Sant publique France ou lAgence nationale de la scurit des systmes dinformation (Anssi), cinq entreprises prives  Capgemini, Dassault Systmes, Lunabee Studio, Orange et Withings  se sont engages, via un cadre contractuel simplifi, pour dvelopper pro bono publico un prototype. Le dveloppement de ce systme na donn lieu  aucun financement spcifique, ni pour les acteurs publics ni pour les acteurs privs. Plus de 150 personnes se sont mobilises pour le dveloppement de cette application, sans compter le concours des forces armes et de la RATP pour des campagnes de tests. Le cot total de ce dveloppement est estim  2,5 millions deuros.

Il y a eu,  ce jour, 4,17 millions de notifications envoyes depuis StopCovid puis TousAntiCovid. Cela fait un cot de quelques dizaines de centimes par personne notifies. C'est beaucoup moins que le contact tracing  partir de l'interrogation des malades puis les appels tlphoniques aux ventuels contacts qui ont pu tre identifis.
Par ailleurs, l'application sur smartphone a permis de prvenir des contacts qui n'auraient jamais pu tre identifis autrement (personnes se rencontrant sans se connatre).

----------


## Fagus

> au final on se retrouve avec un dveloppement qui pond une appli obscure, qui ne semble pas se limiter strictement  ce pour quoi elle est conu, elle n'est pas obligatoire, elle ne profitera  personne d'autre dans le futur (le code est secret).


le code est secret ? Le dpt ne serait pas l par hasard ? https://gitlab.inria.fr/stopcovid19/accueil 

Il faut se souvenir que la plupart des pays ont dlgu  Google et Apple le soin de crer ce service. Pour une fois que la France dcide de ne pas confier la sant aux GAFAM, ET de mettre le code sur gitlab, je trouve a cher pay de leur faire un procs d'intentions.

Le principal chec de cette application est que les gens ne l'ont pas installe, plus  mon humble avis pour des questions d'ordre sociologiques qu'informatiques. Il faut quand mme se rappeler qu' part ici, au moins 99% des gens ne s'est jamais pos la question dauditer le code source de tous anti covid...

----------


## totozor

Je penses que beaucoup de gens se trompent sur la question qu'ils se posent a propos de l'application.
La question n'est pas "Pourquoi autant de personnes refusent de l'installer?" mais "Pourquoi quelqu'un l'installerait?"

J'ai install la version Belge pour une raison simple :  une poque s'tait le moyen de plus efficace de prendre un rendez vous pour un test PCR et pour avoir le rsultat rapidement.
Je n'avais aucune autre raison de l'installer, j'avais mon pass en version papier (qui ne tombe jamais en panne de batterie), le "tracing" tait inefficace (aucun inconnu ne pouvait passer 5min  moins de 2m de moi) et le reste est du spam.
Je ne l'ai pas dsinstall dans un premier temps par flemme, j'ai assez vite dsactiv le bluetooth qui pompait ma batterie  la vitesse grand V.
J'avais oubli que j'avais l'appli jusqu'au jour o j'ai reu une alerte (avec cran tout rouge et tout ce qui va bien) juste pour me dire que les indicateurs se dgradaient. Sans plus d'infos : aucune prconisation, aucune donnes plus prcise (temporelle, locale etc). Bref, j'ai dsinstaller cette appli dans la foule.

Aujourd'hui je n'aurais qu'une raison pour la rinstaller : avoir les rsultats des tests rapidement (j'ai entre temps trouver un moyen d'avoir un rendez vous en quelques minutes sans elle)

Sa plus grande utilis est le "tracing" qui n'est pertinent que dans de rares cas, je passe rarement 5lminutes  moins de 2m d'un inconnu. Je ne vois que les transport en commun et les spectacles (cinma, concert, etc...)

----------


## Gluups

> Le plus intelligent c'est de prendre acte des faiblesses intrinsques du principe de ces applications, passer outre les dpenses qui ont t induites, et de dclarer la fin de vie de cette app. Ce ne sera pas fait.
> En consquence la seule attitude positive, c'est celle qui devient gnrale,  savoir laisser pourrir l'application. et tant qu' faire, la dsinstaller, si ce n'est dj fait.


Beaucoup de gens disent qu'il faut arrter de fumer.
Pour ma part, je crois que non : il ne faut jamais commencer.

----------


## Gluups

> Ben t'es vraiment en retard, ta golocalisation est dj utilise.
> 
> La mise sous coute cf tous les assistant vocaux, Alexa, Google Home et autres.


Donc, il a raison : il faut tout refuser ds le dbut.

----------


## Gluups

> Pour le moment ce sont des grosses entreprises qui vendent et s'achtent nos donnes personnelles, ce n'est pas encore le gouvernement qui nous surveille. Est-ce que Google collabore avec loe gouvernement franais comme il le fait avec le gouvernement US ?


Doute au sujet de Google si tu veux (encore que, rappelle-toi, Youtube appartient  Google), mais pour Twitter, a parat beaucoup plus difficile.




> L il y a des gens qui demandent la surveillance de masse "s'il vous plait surveillez nous tous  cause des 0,1% qui posent problme", c'est n'importe quoi.
> 
> Voil ce que j'en pense de la surveillance de masse :
> "Les Kouachi n'auraient pas pass trois carrefours": quand Estrosi vantait les mrites de la vidosurveillance  Nice
> On nous essaie de nous faire croire que c'est pour notre scurit alors que c'est inefficace.


Laissez mon petit doigt tranquille.

----------


## totozor

> Beaucoup de gens disent qu'il faut arrter de fumer.
> Pour ma part, je crois que non : il ne faut jamais commencer.


Et on fait quoi quand on a t un ado "dans le vent" et qu'on a commenc?
Bien sur que ne pas commenc est mieux mais certains se rendent compte en chemin du pige dans lequel ils sont tomb.
Donc arrter de fumer est certes moins bien que de ne pas avoir commenc mais c'est mieux que de continuer, mme si continuer est la solution la plus confortable.

----------


## Gluups

> Bonjour, 
> 
> 
> 
> Oui. Pour retrouver des personnes potentiellement contamines qu'on arrive pas  mettre la mains dessus. Aussi pour garder il sur les rcalcitrants.


J'avoue que j'avais peur de a.

Et puis finalement, une fois que j'ai annonc que je rcalcitrais, on n'y est plus jamais revenu.

J'espre ne pas avoir  regretter ce que je viens de dire, mais j'ai quand mme l'impression que l'alerte la plus chaude c'tait le premier quinquennat de Macron.

Cela tant, j'avoue la navet de ce que je viens de dire.
La dictature, a n'est jamais au sommet de l'tat, que a se dcide.
C'est  la base.

----------


## totozor

> J'espre ne pas avoir  regretter ce que je viens de dire, mais j'ai quand mme l'impression que l'alerte la plus chaude c'tait le premier quinquennat de Macron.


Ce n'est pas sa rlection?
Pour ce qui est de la dlation, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'elle a fait beaucoup de mal. Les gens chougnent mais agissent peu, non?
Et de la dictature du peuple, je trouve qu'elle a plutt peu agi dans le cadre du covid; j'ai entendu des reproches, des gens qui dfendent mais assez peu de gens qui ont anticiper ou rclamer ce que nous avons vcu.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir,




> Pourquoi l'application TousAntiCovid a montr son inefficacit selon la CNIL ?


Un truc pens par des bureaucrates pour grer un pays comme on gre une feuille excel.




> Le rgulateur estime que l'application a fait preuve d'une  utilit marginale  dans la lutte contre le coronavirus
> 
> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?


Tout  fait ... Juste pour rappel en 4 ans, la France a eu 4 applications de sants diffrentes ! coutant les chaines franaises depuis la Belgique, j'ai compt : le dmp , l'espace sant, toutanticovid, stopcovid . Pourquoi un tel capharnam ? 




> Selon vous, quelles sont les raisons qui expliquent l'chec de TousAntiCovid dans la lutte contre le coronavirus ?


Le surnombre d'applications inutilement dveloppes.




> Avez-vous utilis l'application pendant les temps forts de la pandmie ?


Jamais.




> Si oui, quelle a t son utilit pour vous ?


Aucune  ::mouarf::

----------


## Madmac

> Ce rapport de Klaus-Schwab ne dit absolument pas que le COVID a t cr de toute pice comme le prtend MadMac
> Et mme s'il l'avait dit, aucune autre tude srieuse ne va dans ce sens  ce jour. 
> Je ne parle pas des fables qu'on trouve  l'envie sur Bitchute et autres sources complotistes.
> C'est donc bien un mensonge de plus de sa part.


C'est parce que tu ne fais aucun effort pour connatre la vrit. Il y a probablement des centaines d'article qui font le lien entre Covid et le laboratoire de Wuhan. Et probablement une autre centaine qui explique la relation entre le financement du dveloppement du virus par le docteur Fauci,

J'ai mme fournie une vido. Mais je parie que tu ne comprend pas l'anglais.




Pour les paresseux, le truc le plus intressant, sont les extraits des rapports de DARPA  par de 0:34 seconde. Tout y est: La partipation de Fauci, l'interdictions de traitement efficace et le cover-up.

Alors si tu n'es pas foutu de comprendre que l'on balance pas une arme biologique sans raison. Et qui avait des intrts dans l'opration. Et bien, je peux rien faire pour toi.

C'est quand mme difiant de raliser que mme le dpartement responsable d 'Area 51 ne voulait mme pas toucher  ce truc.

----------


## Steinvikel

> au final on se retrouve avec un dveloppement qui pond une appli obscure, qui ne semble pas se limiter strictement  ce pour quoi elle est conu, elle n'est pas obligatoire, elle ne profitera  personne d'autre dans le futur (le code est secret).
> 			
> 		
> 
> le code est secret ? Le dpt ne serait pas l par hasard ? https://gitlab.inria.fr/stopcovid19/accueil 
> (...)


De par ma lecture des actualits concernant TAC et StopCovid sur ce forum, j'ai pu lire que certains lments de code prouvait un usage du logiciel illgitime (grce au dpt) notemment la rcolte de l'identit de l'employeur,  d'un compte bancaire, etc., mais galement qu'une part du code n'est pas public, sous licence propritaire.
J'en ai dduis que cette appli bien que sous licence MPL 2.0 n'est pas couverte entirement par cette licence, et est distribu  minima sous 2 licences.
J'apprends aujourd'hui en prenant connaissance de ton lien :
"Les codes sources du projet TousAntiCovid sont publis sont 2 formes :
1) Dans un dpt de code public. Dans ce cas, ils sont publis sous licence MPL 2.0, sauf indication contraire dans les en-ttes de fichier.
2) Des snapshots du code de certains composants dont le dveloppement n'est pas ouvert  contributions. Dans ce cas, ils sont publis sous une licence ad-hoc, qui ne permet ni leur rediffusion (sous forme original ou modifie), ni leur exploitation.

Pour viter toute mauvaise comprhension la licence exacte est prcise dans le fichier LICENSE.md  la racine du code de chaque composant."

J'en dduit par ta rponse que, pour toi, un logiciel se targuant d'utiliser une licence libre, et disposant d'un dpt accessible, est une preuve que le projet en question ne contient aucun blob propritaire.
Je t'informe que tu fais erreur sur le raisonnement.

La simple lecture du fichier "LICENSE" dans un dpt est sens permettre une vue gnrale sur l'ensemble des licences employes.
Pour ce projet prcis, la formulation (souligne en rouge) informe explicitement que certaines portions de code ne sont pas couverte par la MPL 2.0.
Il n'y a aucune justification quand  l'usage de ces ?rares/frquentes? exceptions de licence.

Alors oui, une part du projet est libre et public, mais une autre part est secrte, et personne ne s'est exprim quand au potentiels dommages que cette portion peut engendrer.
NB : il est ici question d'une application dont le dtournement pour de la surveillance de masse, voir de l'espionnage de masse, est un risque manifeste, car se voulant installe sur chaque citoyen.

----------


## AaAaAa

> C'est quand mme difiant de raliser que mme le dpartement responsable d 'Area 51 ne voulait mme pas toucher  ce truc.


l tu m'as convaincu avec le meilleur argument possible  ::ptdr::

----------


## Madmac

> l tu m'as convaincu avec le meilleur argument possible


c'est pourtant leur dpartement: La fabrication d'arme de toutes sortes. Et Area 51 a toujours t le site de test de leur technologie stealt.

Tu va trouver plus difficile de trouver une rebutade  ce vido:

En 2015, Moderna avait dpos une patente sur une squence d' ADN contenu dans Covid....en 2015.

----------


## AaAaAa

> En 2015, Moderna avait dpos une patente sur une squence d' ADN contenu dans Covid....en 2015.


Dsol je ne donnerai pas de mon temps  la dsinformation.

----------


## Madmac

> Dsol je ne donnerai pas de mon temps  la dsinformation.


Srieusement, tu crois que FOX news aurait pu faire cette entrevue avec le prsident de Moderna sans une poursuite pour libelle, si cela n'tait pas fond?

----------


## Fagus

> J'en dduit par ta rponse que, pour toi, un logiciel se targuant d'utiliser une licence libre, et disposant d'un dpt accessible, est une preuve que le projet en question ne contient aucun blob propritaire.
> Je t'informe que tu fais erreur sur le raisonnement.


Juste pour viter qu'on ne s'exprime  ma place, je prcise que c'est la dduction d'une affirmation que je ne me permettrais pas...

Je disais juste que l'appli est sur github et que c'est dj mieux que d'utiliser l'app des GAFAM. Ensuite, que le code publi corresponde exactement aux artefacts distribus je me garderais bien de l'affirmer, tant que je ne recompile pas les artefacts  partir du code public et que je ne les compare pas.

D'ailleurs, sur la mme lance, tant que tu n'as pas recompil tout ton systme toi mme  partir des sources signes et audites, tu n'as aucune garantie sur le comportement du PC... Il y a des gens qui font ce genre de choses (gentoo linux), mais ils sont partis trop loin pour moi.

----------


## Gluups

> ;Croyez-vous vraiment que lorsque la premire vague, la deuxime vague, la 16e vague du coronavirus sera oublie depuis longtemps, ces capacits ne seront pas conserves ;? Que ces ensembles de donnes ne seront pas conservs ;? Peu importe comment il est utilis, ce qui est construit est larchitecture de loppression ;, avertit Snowden.


C'est ce qui a motiv ma raction ds le dpart : surtout pas de pass sanitaire, car alors aprs la cinquime injection, il en faudra une sixime pour qu'il reste valide.
Et on ne sait pas ce qu'il y a dedans.

----------


## Gluups

> Juste pour viter qu'on ne s'exprime  ma place, je prcise que c'est la dduction d'une affirmation que je ne me permettrais pas...
> 
> Je disais juste que l'appli est sur github et que c'est dj mieux que d'utiliser l'app des GAFAM. Ensuite, que le code publi corresponde exactement aux artefacts distribus je me garderais bien de l'affirmer, tant que je ne recompile pas les artefacts  partir du code public et que je ne les compare pas.
> 
> D'ailleurs, sur la mme lance, tant que tu n'as pas recompil tout ton systme toi mme  partir des sources signes et audites, tu n'as aucune garantie sur le comportement du PC... Il y a des gens qui font ce genre de choses (gentoo linux), mais ils sont partis trop loin pour moi.


Ah oui l c'est la dmarche puriste.
Au moins on sait ce qu'on a, mais il faut bien dire qu'il faut tre motiv.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Contact tracing Covid-19 : plus de 600 M dpenss en trois ans pour une  efficacit globale incertaine ,*
*selon un rapport de la Cour des comptes  * 

*Entre 2020 et aot 2022, 34,5 millions de cas de contamination  la covid 19 ont t identifis en France (hors rsultats des autotests). Plus de 150 000 personnes sont dcdes, dont prs de 126 400  lhpital. Le contact tracing (ou l'identification des personnes cas contact  risque), dploy  partir de mai 2020  la sortie du premier confinement, est lun des outils de lutte contre cette pidmie. Alors que le contact tracing va sarrter fin janvier 2023, la Cour des comptes a dress le bilan de son efficacit globale, la jugeant plutt incertaine.*

Le contact tracing, dploy  partir de mai 2020  la sortie du premier confinement, est lun des outils de lutte du gouvernement franais contre cette pidmie. Il consiste  joindre, par tlphone, par SMS ou par courriel, les personnes dpistes positives afin quelles recensent les personnes avec lesquelles elles ont eu un contact  risque, puis  prendre lattache de celles-ci, en prservant lanonymat des personnes positives, et  utiliser ces changes pour communiquer des consignes de prvention (tests pour dtecter une contamination pour les personnes contact ou une gurison pour celles positives ; isolement dans lattente ou  la suite de leurs rsultats).

Dans cette perspective, des solutions technologiques ont t explores. Parmi elles figure StopCovid, une application permettant dinformer les citoyens ayant t  proximit des porteurs du virus.

Le 22 octobre 2020, le gouvernement franais a annonc la sortie de lapplication de contact tracing TousAntiCovid qui est venue remplacer StopCovid. En plus des amliorations apportes au niveau de lergonomie et du contenu, TousAnticovid a reu une implication particulire de la part du gouvernement dans la promotion de lapplication. En effet, le gouvernement franais a envoy un SMS  tous les Franais afin de les encourager  tlcharger et  activer TousAntiCovid.




*Le rapport de la Cour des comptes quant  l'efficacit du contact tracing*

*Implication de l'assurance maladie*

Dans lurgence, lassurance maladie a cr un nouveau systme dinformation, mis en place des plateformes dpartementales denquteurs, recrut des milliers de contractuels  dure dtermine, puis indtermine pour stabiliser les effectifs et adapt continment son dispositif. Depuis mai 2020, lassurance maladie a joint plus de 32 millions de personnes dpistes positives et prs de 22,7 millions de personnes contact, dabord par tlphone puis essentiellement par SMS ou par courriel.

Pour tre plus prcis, en 2020, lassurance maladie a enregistr et contact 2,5 millions de personnes positives et 5 millions de cas contact, puis, en 2021, 7,2 millions de personnes positives et 11,8 millions de cas contacts. Entre janvier et juillet 2022, elle a joint prs de 23 millions de personnes positives et 7,2 millions de cas contact. Au total, 56,7 millions de personnes ont t contactes entre mai 2020 et juillet 2022.  titre de comparaison, lassurance maladie a reu sur le numro tlphonique 3646 ouvert aux assurs 22,6 millions dappels en 2020 et 29,3 millions en 2021.


Au total, les dpenses lies au contact tracing, notamment de personnel, pourraient dpasser 600 millions d'euros au titre des trois annes 2020  2022, dont un peu plus de 500 millions d'euros en interne et prs de 110 millions d'euros pour la couverture de dpenses des ARS et de ltat.

*La dmatrialisation croissante du contact tracing*

 partir de novembre 2020, les personnes positives ont reu un SMS leur permettant de prparer lentretien tlphonique avec lenquteur sanitaire. Les cas contact ainsi renseigns recevaient alors,  leur tour, un SMS les renvoyant vers le site de lassurance maladie et prcisant les informations relatives aux mesures sanitaires et  leurs droits. Lassurance maladie a continu  appeler les personnes contact qui ne se rendaient pas sur ce site.

Fin 2021, la dmatrialisation sest poursuivie. En dcembre 2021 et janvier 2022, les personnes positives ont t invites par SMS  alerter elles-mmes leurs cas contacts, qui ntaient ainsi plus recenss par lassurance maladie. Dbut fvrier 2022, la CNAM (Caisse Nationale d'Assurance Maladie) a mis en ligne le tlservice  Lister mes cas contacts  afin de dmatrialiser lensemble du dispositif. Ce tlservice aide les personnes positives  identifier leur priode de contagiosit et les situations  risque et permet dinformer automatiquement les cas contact par SMS. Les appels tlphoniques sont alors devenus rsiduels, les enquteurs sanitaires nappelant plus que les personnes positives nayant pas renseign au pralable leur numro de tlphone portable. 

Depuis juillet 2022, le contact tracing est entirement dmatrialis : lassurance maladie ne passe plus dappels, mme aux personnes pour lesquelles elle ne disposait pas au pralable des coordonnes tlphoniques ; elle continue en revanche  traiter des appels entrants. Compte tenu de cette dmatrialisation intgrale, les personnes nayant pas communiqu au pralable leur numro de tlphone portable ne reoivent pas de SMS de lassurance maladie les invitant  dclarer leurs cas contact. Elles reprsentent une part rduite des assurs (moins de 5 %) et restent en revanche destinataires des messages adresss par SiDep par courriel et SMS.

*Une efficacit globale incertaine*

Sans le contact tracing, il est vraisemblable que les contaminations auraient t plus nombreuses ou rapides et leur incidence plus forte sur les hpitaux, mais ces impacts ne peuvent tre quantifis en labsence dvaluation scientifique.

Lassurance maladie est parvenue  joindre plus de neuf personnes sur dix dpistes positives ou qui lui ont t dclares comme cas contact et plus de 90 % des personnes positives jointes lont t dans les 24 heures suivant lannonce du rsultat du test. En revanche, seules 70  80 % des personnes contact ont t jointes dans les 24 heures suivant leur recensement.

Surtout, lassurance maladie nest parvenue  recenser quune partie, potentiellement minoritaire, des personnes contact. En moyenne, une personne dpiste positive sur deux ne lui a dclar aucune personne contact en 2020 et en 2021. En augmentant sa charge de travail, les vagues pidmiques ont conduit lassurance maladie  allger ses procdures de recherche des cas contact. Devant limpact des 5e  7e vagues sur le nombre de personnes  contacter, lassurance maladie a dmatrialis lessentiel des procdures de traage. Or, lenvoi de SMS aux personnes positives pour les inviter  tldclarer leurs contacts sur un site internet 
entrane moins de dclarations de cas contact que les appels tlphoniques. Prs de 90 % des personnes positives nen ont dclar aucun au premier semestre 2022.

En outre, les rares lments danalyse disponibles font apparatre un respect partiel par les personnes positives et par leurs contacts des consignes de prvention quelles ont reues, ce qui na pu quamoindrir lefficacit du contact tracing. 

*Les principaux enseignements de lenqute*

Le traage des personnes contact  risque de personnes dpistes positives, ou contact tracing, est un dispositif de prvention de la covid 19, devenu secondaire  la suite de la monte en charge de la vaccination. Lassurance maladie sest fortement implique dans cette mission de sant publique indite et de grande ampleur et a joint dans des dlais rapides plusieurs dizaines de millions de personnes positives et de personnes contact.

Cependant, elle nest parvenue  recenser quune partie des personnes contact. Le remplacement des appels tlphoniques par des demandes par SMS de dclaration des contacts sur internet sest accompagn dune chute des nombres de contacts dclars. Lefficacit du contact tracing a par ailleurs t affecte par des facteurs sur lesquels lassurance maladie ne pouvait avoir prise (non-respect des consignes de prvention donnes).

Alors que le contact tracing va sarrter fin janvier 2023, il convient de procder  une valuation scientifique de son impact sur les chanes de contamination de la covid 19 afin de concevoir un dispositif plus efficace dans lventualit de nouvelles pidmies.

Source : rapport de la Cour des comptes

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du systme de contact tracing tel qu'il est structur ? 
 ::fleche::   la lecture de l'audit de la Cour des comptes, que pensez-vous finalement de son utilit ?
 ::fleche::  Quelles seraient, selon vous, les pistes  tudier pour l'amliorer ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  StopCovid : la premire application de contact tracing dveloppe par la France aurait cot 6,5 millions , mais  aurait t d'une inutilit sanitaire manifeste , selon un rapport des dputs

----------


## Gluups

Au risque d'tre un peu polmique ce coup-l, on aurait essay a sous Chirac, bon, peut-tre, pourquoi pas, tout en tranant les pieds sur les aspects confidentialit.

Mais sous Macron, qui pouvait penser que a allait marcher ?

D'autant que je serais curieux de savoir combien parmi vous ont connaissance de l'implication de la vitamine D face au Covid.

----------


## Mingolito

Je ne crois pas que a aurait chang  cause d'un prsident.
La France c'est pas la Core du sud, un franais n'a pas envie d'tre trac, et mme si le franais a le Covid et qu'il le sait, et qu'il a prvu d'aller voir un match de foot dans un bar bond, et bien le franais est courageux, et gnreux, il ira de trs bon cur partager son Covid avec tous le bar, en hsitant pas  crier et  postillonner gnreusement sur toute l'assistance  ::mrgreen:: 

Et si quelqu'un lui dit "met ton masque", "reste chez toi" et "dclare toi sur contact tracing", le franais rpondra "mais non espce de no nazi, hors de question que je me dclare  la gestapo du covid, je suis dans un pays libre moi monsieur, et je contamine librement qui je veux !"  (point godwin).

C'est a la France  ::france:: 


 ::dehors::

----------


## totozor

Alors c'est assez marrant parce que dans mon entourage les gens sont rester plutt respectueux des rgles, mme les complotistes.
Ca grognait quand on demandait de mettre les masques, a ne s'est pas forcment vaccin mais du coup c'tait plus respectueux des rgles de distanciation sociale etc.

Par contre les applications franaises ou Belges ont t trs peu utilises.
Et la raison est simple : on avait rien  y gagner : l'application nous signalait si une personne covide avait pass 15 min  moins de 2m de nous. A cette poque, je savais lister de tte les personnes qui taient dans ce cas et c'tait le cas de la majorit des personnes.

Dans mon club de sport on a fait le test au premier PCR positif : 4h aprs la rception du rsultat 90% des cas contacts avaient confirms qu'ils avaient reu l'info, on atteignait les 100% en 8h. Et c'est comme a dans tous les cas que je connais.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Alors c'est assez marrant parce que dans mon entourage les gens sont rester plutt respectueux des rgles, mme les complotistes.
> Ca grognait quand on demandait de mettre les masques, a ne s'est pas forcment vaccin mais du coup c'tait plus respectueux des rgles de distanciation sociale etc.
> 
> Par contre les applications franaises ou Belges ont t trs peu utilises.
> Et la raison est simple : on avait rien  y gagner : l'application nous signalait si une personne covide avait pass 15 min  moins de 2m de nous. A cette poque, je savais lister de tte les personnes qui taient dans ce cas et c'tait le cas de la majorit des personnes.


Mme constat chez moi. 

De manire gnrale, toute la gestion dynamique des cas contacts a t catastrophique: 
- Mon pre et ma mre ont install l'application et vivent ensemble, mon pre s'est dclar positif, ma mre n'a jamais eu de notification comme quoi elle tait cas contact.
- Quand j'ai eu le covid en fvrier, j'ai reu un sms me disant que j'allais recevoir un coup de fil pour dclarer mes cas contacts, je l'attend encore.
- Quand ma copine  eu le COVID, elle avait un cas contact non vaccin, les tests n'tant plus rembourss pour les non vaccins, elle a essay par tout les moyens de dfinir son amie en cas contact pour que son amie reoive ce qu'il faut pour ne pas payer son test via l'application ou un moyen quelconque. Elle n'a jamais reu de justificatif de quelque nature que ce soit, mais en envoyant la facture  la Scu avec une lettre expliquant son cas elle s'est faite rembourse  sans soucis.

Bref, de mon exprience, toute la partie numrique de la gestion du COVID est  mettre  la poubelle et  repenser entirement pour la prochaine pandmie...

----------


## marsupial

> En effet, le gouvernement franais a envoy un SMS  tous les Franais afin de les encourager  tlcharger et  activer TousAntiCovid.


Jamais reu. Et tant mieux : moins de traage.


Dans un contexte de traage permanent, quoi qu'on fasse ds lors qu'on est connect, explique le flop de l'application et sa toute relative efficacit. Le numrique peut beaucoup de choses, mais il va falloir trouver une autre solution pour les prochaines pidmies et arrter d'attendre des miracles d'une app. En tout cas, une dpense de 600 millions sur 2 ans et demi pour un rsultat au mieux mitig, un bien beau gchis.

----------

